#ubuntu-de 2011-02-28
<Guest35534> hallo leute
<Guest35534> ich denke hier wird deutsch gesprochen.... warum steht da oben die hälfte in englisch
<dAnjou> wo er recht hat, hat er recht
<DeannaT2> hm
<C-A-M> gn8
<philipp__> quit
<Minipluto> moin moin! Wenn ich das Notebook im Netbetrieb hatte und danach (z.B. am nächsten Morgen im Zug) das Gerät im Akkubetrieb boote, startet GDM nicht. Der bootet erst normal, mit Ubuntu-Logo u.s.w. aber da wo GDM erscheinen sollte, ist der Bildschirm schwarz bis auf einen kleinen Cursor links oben. Wenn ich dann den Power-Button drücke, fährt er sogar richtig runter. Ohne Runterfahren kriege ich einen Neustart aber nur mit einer ...
<Minipluto> ... S-Abf-Kombination hin. In welchen Logs könnte ich dazu was finden oder ist das Problem vielleicht sogar bekannt?
<dennis_> hi
<RAMZi> was würdet ihr mit als antivirus lösung empfehlen ?
<RAMZi> möcht nen windows usb stick scannen und evtl säubern
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi: IMHO gibts da nichts was annähernd empfehlenswert wäre.
<Styx> naja eine art "Grundschutz" gibts schon
<Styx> aber 100%ig drauf verlassen würde ich mich auch nicht
<RAMZi> ich möchte ja nicht mein ubuntu schützen, sondern einfach nen verdächtigen usb stick aus meiner iwndows welt überprüfen
<Styx> RAMZi: nimm clamav
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi: hab ich verstanden. soll ich mich wiederholen?
<RAMZi> ok das kenn ich
<RAMZi> ahso ja entschuldigung schlaumaier
<Gamoder> Antivir würde ich eher nehmen, aber das haben sie ziemlich versteckt
<LetoThe2nd> .. und die sind bei den erkennungs- und updateraten soweit hintendran, dass von "empfehlenswert" beim besten willen keine rede sein kann.
<Styx> letztlich ist es geschmackssache. keines der Programme überzeugt. Im Prinzip müsste man beide benutzen und selbst das gibt keine wirkliche Sicherheit
<LetoThe2nd> (also clam und antivir)
<LetoThe2nd> über kaspersky könnte man reden, ist halt payware.
<RAMZi> ich rede hier unter linux den stick scannen nicht nicht über irgendwelche windows programme
<RAMZi> damit ich den stick erst garnicht an mein windows klemmen muss und es dann zu spät ist
<LetoThe2nd> *plonk* nehme das ticket, wer will.
<Styx> RAMZi: davon reden wir auch
<RAMZi> kaspersky für linux wäre mir neu, aber ich google das jetzt
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi: http://www.kaspersky.com/linux
<RAMZi> gäbs nicht auch ne on demand inet scanner den ich benutzen könnte ?
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi: so als hint...ich weiss schon von was ich rede. als "schlaumaier" - aber ich bin raus. wie gesagt - das ticket ist frei.
<RAMZi> ja deswegen bist du auch berechtigt direkt abfällige kommenatre abzu lassen
<Styx> RAMZi: ja gibt es, aber keine Ahnung, wie gut die sind
<brot> RAMZi: die avira livecd ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, find ich
<hanseatic> moin
<hanseatic> wenn ich mit 10.04 via synaptic/apt grub2 mit grub-legacy ersetze, wird dann auch gleich grub2 in den mbr geschrieben? wenn ja, wie kann ich das unterbinden? ich möchte grub(legacy) in den bootsektor von sda2 schreiben und durch den truecrypt bootloader chainloaden
<sdx23> hanseatic: wenn das post-install-skript grub-install aufruft wird er das. Das zu verhindern ist mir kein anderer Weg bekannt, als das Paket neu zu bauen.
<sdx23> hanseatic: demnach wesentlich sinnvoller: Backup des MBR anlegen, grub installieren, Backup zurückspielen.
<sdx23> siehe dazu den Wiki-Artikel von dd.
<hanseatic> sdx23: danke ich kenne den weg. ist bloss unelegant und recht low level
<sdx23> hanseatic: Naja, das Paket neu zu bauen ist auch nicht wesentlich eleganter, in jedem Fall aber wohl aufwendiger.
<hanseatic> sdx23 ich gucke mal in das deb ob das postinstall script grub-install ohne optionales target aufruft
<hanseatic> finde kein post-install-script
<djcyrus> darf ich mal fragen wie erstelle ich im irc mit pidgin einen eignen chatraum?
<rumpe1> djcyrus, /join #meinneuerchatraum
<djcyrus> danke rumpe1
<rumpe1> djcyrus, wenn du den dauerhaft nutzen willst, mußte den dann noch registrieren
<rumpe1> djcyrus, sonst wird der wieder entfernt, wenn keiner mehr drin ist
<djcyrus> rumpe1 und wie mache ich das 
<rumpe1> djcyrus, 
<rumpe1> djcyrus, /msg ChanServ help
<LetoThe2nd> djcyrus: bitte in #freenode z.b. fragen oder deren doku lesen - hat nicht soooo direkt was mit ubuntu zu tun. ansonsten zumindest #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke sehr.
<jokrebel> hi
<hanseatic> warum kann ich nicht grub und grub2 gleichzeitig installiert haben und mit dem einen das andere chainloaden?
<rumpe1> hanseatic, kann man
<hanseatic> rumpe1: aber nur wenn man die abhängikgeiten aushebelt
<hanseatic> bzw nicht beide grubs im gleichen system apten
<hanseatic> welche probs können auftreten, wenn sich meherere linuxinstallationen (e.g. ubuntu + arch) eine /boot partition teilen? Sollten beide dasselbe grub(menu.lst) nutzen oder besser das eine grub-legacy das andere grub2?
<sdx23> hanseatic: die können ruhig beide dasselbe grub nutzen, aber eines sollte die menu.lst nicht editieren dürfen, sonst wird das Murks. Weiter solltest du aufpassen, dass nicht beide in /boot auf vmlinuz symlinken und den als Standard verwenden wollen.
<hanseatic> sdx: thnx. nutzen in dem fall beide unterschiedliche vmlinuz(namen)
<jokrebel> cu
<sash_> hanseatic: ich wuerde immer einzelne /boot nutzen, einen grub im mbr und jeweils einen in den entsprechenden partitionen und dann vom mbr-grub auf die jeweils anderen grubs chainloaden
<dennis_> hi
<fanti> hallo! ich versuch auf einer jaunty maschine sun-java6-jdk zu installieren. in den dependencies steht openjdk, gcj,... und insgesamt noch 94 andere packages, die mit dem sun-java6-jdk an sich nichts zu tun haben.
<fanti> gibts einen moeglichkeit das einzeln, also nur sun-java6-jdk und die tatsaechlichen dependencies zu installieren, anstatt gleich noch 2 andere java compiler und laufzeitumgebungen mit dazu, die man gar nicht moechte
<LetoThe2nd> fanti: ehrlich gesagt klingt das für mich eher nach irgendwie verhunzten quellen oder ähnlichem. bei mir steht nichts ähnliches in den dependencies, und das seit jahren.
<fanti> zudem auf dem rechner schon ein sun-java6-jre installiert ist, also das noetige zum ausfuehren von java-krams funktioniert schon laenger
<fanti> gnah
<TheInfinity> fanti: a) zeig mal sources.list , b) welche ubuntu version ist das?
<Ampelbein> fanti: was zeigt 'apt-cache depends sun-java6-jdk' ?
<fanti> sources-list: http://pastebin.com/aGNv4v1x
<TheInfinity> fanti: jaunty ist komplett out of support
<fanti> dependencies http://pastebin.com/fQ6GMeQ1
<TheInfinity> -> mach n upgrade. mindestens auf karmic, besser lucid.
<fanti> d.h. es gibt keine moeglichkeit nur das sun-java6-jdk zu installieren, ohne  dist-upgrade zuvor?
<TheInfinity> fanti: kA - ich würde dir zumindest stark von abraten jaunty weiterzuverwenden da es da öfter komische effekte geben wird mangels support
<TheInfinity> fanti: und es gibt keine sicherheitsupdates mehr -> system ist angreifbar
<TheInfinity> fanti: mich wundert ehrlichgesagt dass du überhaupt noch was installieren kannst. was ist denn in /etc/apt/sources.list.d drin?
<LetoThe2nd> und bei mir sagt packages.ubuntu.com, dass es das paket in jaunty gar nicht findet... klingt also sowieso gewaltig nach schindluder mit den quellen.
<Ampelbein> LetoThe2nd: packages.ubuntu.com zeigt das partner repository nicht an
<LetoThe2nd> (was auch den quatsch mit den dependencies erklären würde)
<LetoThe2nd> Ampelbein: brauchts auch nicht, in karmic ist das paket ja z.b. drin.
<TheInfinity> fanti: ach und gib uns mal die ausgabe von uname -a
<Ampelbein> LetoThe2nd: weil es security updates gab, die nicht über das partner repo reinkommen
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: vor allem schaltet ubuntu normalerweise die repos der unsopporteten quellen auf ne andere URL. deswegen muss da noch irgendwas in sources.list.d/ drin sein
<LetoThe2nd> Ampelbein: hm, das muss ich jetzt gerade nicht verstehen, oder....?
<Ampelbein> LetoThe2nd: das paket in karmic ist ein security update
<fanti> hmm hat sich wohl erledigt. die maschine wird uebernaechste woche eh vollstaendig ersetzt, hab ich eben erfahren
<LetoThe2nd> Ampelbein: das ist ja ok, aber warum sollten über das partner repo keine updates kommen?
<Ampelbein> LetoThe2nd: bug 716689 erklärt warum dieses update über -security und nicht über partner kam
<LetoThe2nd> Ampelbein: thx, mal schauen.
<Ampelbein> LetoThe2nd: die standard java pakete von sun sind NIE in packages.ubuntu.com zu finden, nur über's partner repo. siehe zum beispiel für lucid
<TheInfinity> fanti: wird auch höchste zeit, die kiste ist seit nem knappen halben jahr n potentielles sicherheitsrisiko ;)
<fanti> TheInfinity: ist nicht oeffentlich erreichbar, daher hatte das aktuell keine prioritaet
<LetoThe2nd> Ampelbein: _seit_ lucid, das weiss ich. karmic und jaunty waren aber davor. damals kam sun java noch über die ubuntu-restricted-extras, also kanns damals nicht in partner gelegen haben.
<TheInfinity> fanti: solange du dort auch keine browser etc verwendest - ok. :)
<LetoThe2nd> Ampelbein: zumindest behauptet mein gedächtnis das ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> Ampelbein: siehe auch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/716689/comments/6
<fanti> TheInfinity: das kann ich auch ausschliessen :-)
<TheInfinity> fanti: gut, dann akzeptiert, dann ists nur doof wenn man neues zeugs installieren will weil das eben selten geht ;)
<LetoThe2nd> dennis_: magst du bitte deine verbindung in ordnung bringen?
<Ampelbein> LetoThe2nd: hmm, stimmt. btw, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/sun-java6-jdk/ findet das paket, packages.ubuntu.com scheint mit jaunty ein problem zu haben (wahrscheinlich wege EOL)
<sdx23> Orcor: ich meinte man solle das hier weiterführen. Ausgabe von lsusb nopasten sobald er angeschlossen ist, und vllt. auch einmal wenn er nicht angeschlossen ist.
<Orcor> kann mir jemand sage warum unter ubunt mein kartenlesegerät nicht erkannt wird  hab denn mal ans usb angeschlossen nix passiert
<sdx23> Orcor: und die letzten paar(40) Zeilen von dmesg
<LetoThe2nd> Ampelbein: riiiichtig. und genau deswegen unterstellte ich ja gepfriemel an den quellen :-)
<LetoThe2nd> Ampelbein: was durch das EOL ja auch unterstützt wird.
<Orcor> lsusb
<Orcor> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 06f8:3008 Guillemot Corp. 
<Orcor> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1267:0210 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc 
<Orcor> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 01f3:52c0  
<Orcor> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Orcor> Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0d8c:5200 C-Media Electronics, Inc. Mass Storage Controller(0D8C,5200)
<Orcor> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<sdx23> Nicht hierein!
<Ampelbein> LetoThe2nd: das paket ist verfügbar ín den offiziellen quellen für jaunty
<TheInfinity> ,nopaste? Orcor
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Orcor> ok
<LetoThe2nd> Ampelbein: jo, sollte es aber ohne gefummel an den quellen nicht mhr sein, da die repos ja verschoben sein sollten.
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/15608
<LetoThe2nd> aber ist ja auch egal.
<LetoThe2nd> dennis_: magst du bitte deine verbindung in ordnung bringen? wirklich?!?
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/15609
<TheInfinity> Orcor: das ding scheint keinen linux support zu haben: http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&client=opera&hs=4xi&rls=de&q=C-Media+Electronics%2C+Inc.+Mass+Storage+Controller%280D8C%2C5200%29+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/47lot4r | C-Media Electronics, Inc. Mass Storage Controller(0D8C,5200) ubuntu - Google-Suche
<Orcor> da ich mich nich tso auskenne verstehe ich es nicht warum das nicht geht 
 * LetoThe2nd votiert für #u-d#overflow
<Orcor> unter xp ist es früher einfach so gelaufen damals
<TheInfinity> Orcor: ubuntu ist nicht XP. und du hast einer der ganz wenigen kartenlesegeräte erwischt die unter linux nicht laufen.
<TheInfinity> ,hcl? Orcor, fürs nächste mal:
<shetlandpony> Orcor, fuers naechste mal: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Orcor> danke
<Orcor> kann es aber auch sien das es wenn ich vorne am rechner anschliese nicht geht aber wenn ich warscheinlich hinten anschliese dann geht?
<TheInfinity> Orcor: das ding geht von der hardware her nicht. da ists egal wo das angeschlossen ist.
<Orcor> so hatte ich einglich ein probelm gehabt früher mit meinem drucker 
<hated_bob> ja kann sein meine usb ports vorne hab ich auch abgeklemmt kein plan was die machen aber da funktioniert auch nicht alles
<hated_bob> gibt genug firmen die sich irgend eine mist zusammen löten
<TheInfinity> hated_bob: es handelt sich wirklich um ein treiberproblem. für sein lesegerät existieren keine linux treiber. da ists völlig egal wo er das reinsteckt. :)
<Orcor> schade das von vorn herein nicht auch unter linux alles funktioniert
<Orcor> oder treiber existiren
<Orcor> dann hätten wir ein problem weniger
<k1l> Orcor: dafür wendest du dich am besten an die hersteller, dass sie auch offene treiber zur verfügung stellen. hier können wir nichts ausrichten
<Orcor> naja und kann mir jemand einen kartenlesegerät empfelen wo unter ubuntu geht
<Fuchs> ja, die HCL wurde Dir oben schon verlinkt
<Fuchs> ,hcl? Orcor noch mal
<shetlandpony> Orcor noch mal: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Orcor> thx
<Orcor> die seite geht bei mir nicht auf dauert ja ewig
<Orcor> muß mal mein firefox starten
<Orcor> neu
<evolotion> Hallo :)
<anix> ich möchte meinen arbeitsplatz migrieren auf neue hardware. kann ich mir eine liste aller von mir manuell installierten pakete ausgeben lassen als text, um sie auf den anderen PC mit apt-get install zu holen? oder gibt es dafür besseren weg?
<Fuchs> anix: dpkg --get-selection 
<anix> danke Fuchs :)
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> --get-selections
<Fuchs> so rum. Dann mit --set-selections wieder setzen.  Im ubuntuusers.de Wiki gibt es sonst eine Anleitung.
<evolotion> ich hab mal ne Frage zu Gwibber ^^
<Fuchs> anix: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Paketlisten
<anix> Fuchs: super, danke, genau was ich suche
<evolotion> und zwar: in 10.10 hat das immer so praktisch alles aufs Desktop gepostet, aber in 10.04 macht es das leider iwie nicht :/
<anix> evolution: meinst du die anzeige einer neuen nachricht, die kurz eingeblendet wird?
<evolotion> gnau :)
<evolotion> *genau :)
<anix> evolotion: kannst du bei 10.04 auch: in den gwibber-einstellungen im 2. tab aktivieren
<anix> evolotion: heisst in der englischen version "Notifications" -> "Enable bubble notifications"
<evolotion> Ah, ich hatte nen Haken gesetzt, dass nur wenn ich erwähnt werde :)
<evolotion> so, jetzt sollte es ja Klappen, danke :)
<anix> evolotion: nutzt du damit auch IRC?
<evolotion> ne, noch nicht, das System ist noch recht frisch drauf und ich bin auch ehr neuling, daher hab ich auch nocht nicht alles passen ;)
<evolotion> *passend
<anix> evolotion: ich wollte gwibber auch für IRC nutzen.  aber bei großen channels unpraktisch. falls du dazu alternative suchst, die pakete: xchat, xchat-indicator (ist für intensiv-nutzer besser als die xchat-gnome variante)
<evolotion> okay, danke :)
<Fuchs> ,irc? 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> da sonst eine etwas vollstaendigere Liste und Einfuehrung. 
<evolotion> Kann man evolotion auch da in das "Tray" minimieren?
<evolotion> *Evolution
<evolotion> ah, schon gefunden :)
<anix> evolotion: hm... wo gefunden?
<evolotion> http://gnome.eu.org/evo/index.php/Evolution_Tray
<suppe> help
<suppe> hallo zusammen
<Servus552> hallo ich habe eine vpn verbindung in ein netzwerk "/32" subnet doch der Server ist im lokalen subnet , kann nun nicht auf den gewünschten port 80 oder 22 zugreifen , weiss jemand was ich tun kann ?
<apollo13> was bringt dich eigentlich auf die idee, dass es ein 32er subnet ist?
<Servus552> der vpn router
<apollo13> ein 32er subnet erlaubt eine ip, damit ist doch keine kommunikation möglich *verwirrt bin*
<apollo13> okay von P-t-P mal abgesehen
<Servus552> also wird wie wan gehandhabt 255.255.255.255
<apollo13> aber das wäre laut rfc dann ne 31er?
<Servus552> ich schau mal
<apollo13> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3021 
<apollo13> was sagen deine routen? was ist deine ip, was ist die ip vom server?
<apollo13> wie baust du das vpn auf
<Servus552> pptp 
<apollo13> ja ne, mit was für nem tool?
<apollo13> network-manager?
<Servus552> ja
<apollo13> außerdem wer verwendet heute noch pptp?
<Servus552> automatisch
<apollo13> dann geh im network-manager auf die routing config
<apollo13> wobei ist das deine internet anbindung?
<Servus552> der router drück dem client die ip und das subnet auf!
<apollo13> welcher router?
<apollo13> seit wann machen gebräuchliche enduser router pptp?!
<Servus552> ist ein draytek
<apollo13> dann hast den komisch eingestellt
<apollo13> ich hab hier nen paar draytek security router rumstehen
<Servus552> hab schon mit dem support tel geht nur so
<apollo13> glaub ich nicht, du hast ja noch extra nen modem oder?
<apollo13> normalerweise macht der draytek router das pptp für dich (ist also dauernd mit deinem isp verbunden und gibt dir normale ips via dhcp)
<Servus552> ich muss dem ubuntu server einstellen das auch "externe" ips zugreigfen können
<apollo13> dafür verwendet man port forwards oder dmz
<Servus552> also mit 32 subnet
<Elirips> Hallo. Mein aptitude safe-upgrade hängt in einer "Endlosschleife": Es versucht erfolglos 'http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.2.152.27.orig.tar.gz' zu laden (jetzt Versuch 20) - Wie kann ich das abbrechen? Ctrl+C geht nicht..
<shetlandpony> Elirips's url: http://tinyurl.com/674my84 | 404 Not Found
<apollo13> Servus552: nö, das willst im normallfall nicht
<Servus552> ne das ist mein prob
<apollo13> das einfachste wenns ne begrenzte portzahl ist ist nen nat zu verwenden
<Servus552> ja nur 2 versuch mal 
<Servus552> mom
<KojiroAK> Elirips, versuch mal Ctrl+Shift+C
<Elirips> Oke, jetzt nach Versuch 20 hat er abgebrochen
<apollo13> wie gesagt: konmfigurier dein netz mal ordentlich, also dass der router sich via pptp/ppoe zum isp verbindet, lokal aber 192.168.x.x ips vergibt und für den rest nimm nat oder wenns sein muss dmz
<Elirips> KojiroAK, danke, es hat geklappt.. bisschen viel, 20 Versuche..
<KojiroAK> Elirips, gern geschehen.
<Servus552> nein kann ich nicht riesen sicherheitslücke!
<apollo13> Servus552: was soll denn der blödsinn?
<apollo13> was ist daran bitte nen sicherheitsproblem?
<Servus552> wenn ich dem port im nat anlege, dann kann ich mir das vpn schnenken.
<apollo13> für was machst du überhaupt ein vpn?
<apollo13> nur von deinem server zu deinem router der auch im netz steht?
<apollo13> --> sinnbefreit
<Servus552> zwei ports tunneln
<apollo13> dafür braucht man kein vpn
<Servus552> doch thema verschlüsselung!
<apollo13> *facepalm*
<apollo13> wenn der router direkt mit dem server verbunden ist etwas komisch, und wennst dem lokalen netz nicht trauen kannst: fail
<soulrebel> hallo alle, früher konnte man die youtube videos auch aus /ymp aus abspielen ... dann hat adas auch mit dem fullscreen funktioniert ... leider funktioniert das wohl nicht mehr so. kann mir jemand weiter gelfen/
<apollo13> /ymp?
<soulrebel> tmp 
<apollo13> ah soweit ich weiß landen nicht alle videos dort
<apollo13> ich hab aber auch noch kein system dahinter gefunden
<apollo13> nimm irgendein browser plugin, dass die speichern kann
<soulrebel> also youtube waren früher alle videos dort zu finden
<soulrebel> ok ... hast en empfehlung?
<Servus552> danke! aber ich veruche es nochmal
<apollo13> media player connectivity für firefox
<apollo13> achne das war das falsche
<apollo13> soulrebel: Video DownloadHelper
<soulrebel> danke!
<Fr4gg0r> hi, ich hätte gerne ein shellscript, das 2 zip archive öffnet, und ein File aus dem einem in das andere kopiert
<apollo13> Fr4gg0r: dann schreib es
<Fr4gg0r> rly
<Fr4gg0r> ich hab nur nich viel ahnung von shellscript..
<Elirips> Hallo wiedermal. Und noch ein Problem: In OpenOffice "spinnen" die Schriftarten der Menüs. Beschreibung: http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/280211162420_strange_font_problem.png Hat da jemand eine Idee was schief läuft? Mit ubuntu 10.04
<shetlandpony> Elirips's url: http://tinyurl.com/4aet5uo
<rumpe1> Fr4gg0r, 1. rausfinden, wie man auf der kommandozeile zips entpackt und packt und dateien kopiert
<rumpe1> Fr4gg0r, 2. das ganze in ein skript packen
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: a) hast du nicht mal ne frage gestellt, nur eine aussage gemacht. b) wenn du glaubst, dass hier alle drauf warten auf wunsch zu skripten - suorry, so läufts nicht.
<Fr4gg0r> kopieren weiß ich :p
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: "man zip" - da anfangen.
<rumpe1> Fr4gg0r, dann haste ja schon fast 20% ^^
<Fr4gg0r> muss man die zips immer entpacken?
<rumpe1> Fr4gg0r, jo
<Fr4gg0r> ich mein wenn ich mit dem filebrowser nen zip anschaue, öffnet der das dann?
<Fr4gg0r> also entpackt der die dateien?
<dadrc> Elirips, die Menüleiste sieht doch völlig normal aus... meinst du die Dropdowns und Spalten-/Zeilentitel?
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: $filemanager holt sich nur das inhaltverzeichnis raus. und wenn du dann ne datei darin anschauen willst, wird sie halt entpackt.
<rumpe1> Fr4gg0r, kommt drauf an. guck eben im man nach optionen für selektives dekomprimieren und auflistung des inhalts
<Elirips> dadrc, ja, sorry, ich meinte die Zellentitel
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: aber wie gesagt: "man zip" fürs packen und "man unzip" fürs entpacken.
<dadrc> Elirips, mal ein anderes Theme probiert?
<Elirips> dadrc, wobei, je nachdem die Menüs "plötzlich" auch so aussehen - konnte es nicht reproduzieren
<Elirips> dadrc, Hm nein - meinst du jetzt ein anderes Gnome Theme?
<dadrc> Elirips, ja... einfach, um das Problem einzugrenzen
<Elirips> dadrc, mom
<Elirips> dadrc, hm, schade, ich habe jetzt mal Theme gewechselt: Dann sind die Spalten/Zellentitel okay, aber die Menüs spinnen total: http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/280211163217_strange_font_problem2.png 
<shetlandpony> Elirips's url: http://tinyurl.com/6b7bbkz
<dadrc> Elirips, ist das Paket openoffice.org-gtk installiert bei dir?
<Elirips> dadrc, ja
<Fr4gg0r> kann ich mit unzip auch nur 1 file aus dem archiv entpacken?
<Elirips> dadrc, okay, wenn ich in den Theme-Einstellung, die "Glättung mittels subpixel" rausnehme, dann funktioniert es wieder
<Elirips> dadrc, und ich sehe keinen unterschied in der darstellung. Danke für das "lenken" in die richtige Richtung:)
<dadrc> Elirips, darauf bin ich auch gerade gestoßen... klappt? Sehr gut :)
<just-ice-adam> Darf ich fragen in welcher weise man am besten gefundene fehler im systam an programmierer etc weitergibt?
<just-ice-adam> *system
<k1l> just-ice-adam: mach einen bugreport auf launchpad.net
<just-ice-adam> ich kann den fehler schlecht auf englisch beschreiben 
<just-ice-adam> gibts dort einen der deutsch kann
<just-ice-adam> ?
<k1l> hmm, schon weg :/
<dadrc> Du hast ja auch nach 2 Minuten noch nicht geantwortet!11
<Fr4gg0r> ohman, ich scheitere schon daran zu prüfen ob die parameterzahl 2 ist o_O  if [$# != 2] tuts nicht
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: hint: [ ist ein eigener shellbefehl. und die shell trennt befehle durch spaces...
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: und ] genauso... schau dir mal die vorlage, von der du abschreibst ganz genau an.
<bullgard> An alle! --  28.2.-4.3. Ubuntu Developers Week. /join #ubuntu-classroom --  Sie beginnt in 3 Minuten. --  Da könnt Ihr noch etwas lernen!
<Fr4gg0r> oh
<klaas> ich hab da ein problem, ich will mit rdesktop-vrdo auf ne virtualbox zugreifen aber wenn ich es starte funktioniert es nicht und es kommt keine error message -- wo kann ich da anfangen zu suchen?
<tm> klaas: rdesktop-vrdo aus einer shell aufrufen
<klaas> mach ich
<klaas> gibt trotzdem keine fehlermeldung
<tm> klaas: vielleicht rdesktop-vrdo einen debug parameter und dann damit aufrufen
<sash_> rdesktop-vrdo IP?
<tm> klaas: ansonsten mal ein " telnet $ip/hostname $port " versuchen und schauen ob die ip/hostname und der port überhaupt erreichtbar sind
<mgolisch> das vrdp ist aber aktiviert ja?
<mgolisch> in den einstellungen der vm
<klaas> ich hab von virtualbox 3.2 auf 4.0 updated und seit dem gehts nicht mehr
<klaas> hab aber die vrdp erweiterung installiert
<klaas> und auch an
<klaas> sehe das er auf dem port lauscht :)
<tm> klaas: wo siehst du das denn?
<C_A_M> moin
<klaas> wenn ich vboxheadless starte steht da das er auf dem port listened
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Support für Jaunty (9.04) ist abgelaufen, dringend upgraden! | Fragen zu ubuntuusers.de bitte in #ubuntuusers | 28.2.-4.3. Ubuntu Developers Week: /j
<apollo13> k1l: fail
<tm> klaas: hast du denn mal den oben genannten befehl ausgeführt?
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 28.2.-4.3. Ubuntu Developers Week: /join #ubuntu-classroom
 * k1l slaps apollo13 :p
<apollo13> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<apollo13> :þ
<klaas> tm joa ich weiß das ne connection zustande kommt
<tm> klaas: das ist schonmal gut, gibts noch einen anderen vrdo client? den schonmal ausprobiert?
<Fr4gg0r> gibts da jetzt ne möglichkeit, das script auszuführen, ohne ./ ?
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: hint: denk über PATH nach.
<klaas> joa, ich hab auch im virtualbox channel gefragt, offenbar hat sich das authentifikationsmodul von virtualbox umbenannt zwischen version 3 und 4, das könnte der fehler sein :)
<Fr4gg0r> nur dann? dachte es reicht wenn man #!/bin/sh hinzufügt
<Fuchs> Fr4gg0r: nein, das sagt nur, welcher Interpreter das abarbeiten soll
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: soll ichs wiederholen? ;-)
<Fuchs> Fr4gg0r: damit Du es ausfuehren kannst, egal wo, muss es  1) ausfuehrbar 2) in $PATH sein
<Fr4gg0r> oke
<tm> Fr4gg0r: wenn das script nur für dich sein sollte, dann in $HOME/bin kopieren, den PATH entsprechend anpassen (IIRC braucht man den aber nicht anpassen, da eine abfrage in der .bashrc steht) oder in /usr/local/bin kopieren und schauen ob der PATH drin ist
<k1l> ich würde ja jetzt den bash-skripten-fuer-dummies verlinken, wenn ich den link zur hand hätte
<Fr4gg0r> D:
<LetoThe2nd> tm: man sollte nicht verschweigen, dass der ~/bin-trick ubuntu-spezifisch ist.
<tm> LetoThe2nd: bitte?
<LetoThe2nd> tm: die automatische einbindung von ~/bin in $PATH ist bei ubuntu zwar defaultmässig da, aber nicht auf linux gottgegeben.
<Fr4gg0r> habs jetzt nach local/bin kopiert ;)
<tm> LetoThe2nd: nun wir sind in einem ubuntu channel, warum sollte ich dann den tipp für andere distro geben? verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz ;)
<LetoThe2nd> tm: das meint ich nicht... es spricht auch nix dagegen das so zu machen, aber wenn man schon grade am skripten lernen ist, sollte man schon zumindest am rande mitkriegen was allgemeingültig ist, und was distributionsspezifisch. also nicht nur anwendungsfallwissen sammeln, sondern auch ein bisschen basisknowhow. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> (my $.02)
<wir> Hi
<tm> LetoThe2nd: für basic knowhow gibts entsprechende channel und lektüre ;)
<wir> Wie kann ich bei Ubuntu auf mein Diskettenlaufwerk zugreifen?
<tm> wir: ich würde es mit " sudo mount /dev/fd /mnt " ausprobieren 
<apollo13> ddddisketten? sowas gibt es noch?
<LetoThe2nd> tm: hrhr, punkt für dich. dann hätten wir ihn aber auch gleich dahin verbannen müssen ;-)
<leszek> hi
<wir> Ja, hast du einen Rat für mich?
<wir> moment
<wir> mount: /proc/2167/fd ist kein blockorientiertes Gerät
<Fuchs> es ist eigentlich auch nicht /dev/fd 
<tm> wir: dann solltest mal nachsehen, in /dev/f* - früher wars mal fd - wie ich noch ein floppy hatte :)
<tm> wir: oder dmesg | grep floppy (IIRC)
<wir> Was soll ich denn da nachsehen?
<wir> Bin jetzt in /dev
<Fuchs> arg, doofer lag
<tm> wir: obs z. b. etwas gibt mit fd* 
<Fuchs> [Montag, 28. Februar 2011] [17:28:25] <Fuchs> wenn Du Glueck hast gibt es einen /dev/floppy* symlink, wenn nicht, dann wird es eins der Blockorientierten Geraete in /dev/ sein und fdisk -l wird es vielleicht anzeigen. Der restliche Befehl waere gleich, nur wuerde ich nie direkt /mnt nehmen
<Fuchs> [Montag, 28. Februar 2011] [17:29:02] <Fuchs> oder /dev/fd0 an Stelle von fd, wenn Du Glueck hast
<wir> Es gibt ganz viel mit fd:
<tm> wir: dann fängts mit der 0 an
<wir> http://pastebin.com/rq9C15bu
<Fuchs> wir: fd0 versuchen
<Fuchs> wir: sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy; sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy 
<wir> mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angebe
<Fuchs> mach ein -t vfat   nach das mount
<tm> wir: in der regel -t fat noch an der mount option dran hängen
<wir> http://pastebin.com/BuA4X67L
<Fuchs> ist da eine Diskette drin und ist die formatiert? 
<wir> ja und ja
<Fuchs> weisst Du, ob die FAT formatiert ist? Resp. was meint fdisk -l /dev/fd0
<wir> Konnte /dev/fd0 nicht öffnen
<jokrebel> namd
<wir> Die müsste von damals bei Windows noch fat formatiert sein.
<wir> http://pastebin.com/yVkrc3AV
<wir> Hatte das sudo vergessen.
<jokrebel> wir: …einfach über Orte - Diskettenlaufwerk schon probiert?
<wir> Ja, da passiert überhaupt nichts, wenn ich das anklicke.
<tm> wir: das sieht mir auch danach aus, dass die floppy disk nicht formatiert ist
<wir> Also, ich hab hier 2 Disketten. Die von eben war formatiert, hatte jedoch keinen Inhalt. Also keine Dateien. Die zweite gibt dashier zurück:
<wir> http://pastebin.com/piKmepz0
<tm> wir: dann versuch: sudo mount -t fat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy 
<wir> mount: unbekannter Dateisystemtyp „fat“
<wir> mount: Vielleicht meinten Sie „vfat“?
<wir> mount: /dev/fd0 ist kein gültiges blockorientiertes Gerät
<tm> wir: vfat geht nicht, wie wir eben festgestellt haben
<wir> jo
<tm> wir: für mich ist die diskette nicht formatiert
<Wedelwolf> gibts eigentlich nen browser für die Konsole?
<LetoThe2nd> tm: s/nicht/nicht oder eventuell nicht mehr/
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd thinks that tm meant: wir: für mich ist die diskette nicht oder eventuell nicht mehr formatiert
<wir> Wir haben aber schon damit gearbeitet und Windows, also wir haben da Dateien drauf.
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: jede menge. die die frage ist eher, was sie können und was nicht.
<Wedelwolf> LetoThe2nd eigentlich nur die config meines routers anzeigen :)
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: w3m, (e)links, lynx 
<Fuchs> such Dir einen aus, w3m ist am komfortabelsten, imo 
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: http://tinyurl.com/4f4svs6
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetanwendungen  << da noch mal die Liste 
<Wedelwolf> danke fuxx :3
<tm> wir: du kannst mal mdir ausprobieren, ob der dir was anzeigt
<wir> Jetzt haben wir hier eine leere, neue Diskette in's Laufwerk gepackt.
 * LetoThe2nd riecht multiple persönlichkeiten. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> oO( und deppenapostrophe *SCNR* )
<wir> Und da klappt  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<Fuchs> wir: dann ist die formatierte wohl mit einem anderen Dateisystem formatiert 
<Fuchs> wobei es bei Disketten nicht sooooo viel Auswahl gibt, die auch sinnvoll ist. ext2 vielleicht noch. 
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: depends. da disketten ja doch eher auch als austauchmedium zu historischen systemen dienen...
<LetoThe2nd> s/austauch/austausch/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: Fuchs: depends. da disketten ja doch eher auch als austauschmedium zu historischen systemen dienen...
<tm> wir: dann kannst da dateien drauf kopieren und anständig anmounten, oder du nutzt mdir, mcopy - dann sparst du dir wohl das andauernde mounten
<tm> wir: hier mal ein link von doctor bob's lowfat linux: http://lowfatlinux.com/linux-dos-mtools.html   *g*
<wir> In Nautilus kann ich immer noch nicht auf sie zugreifen. Da steht "Einhängen des Ortes nicht möglich. Kein Medium im Laufwerk."
<jokrebel> wir: wenn Du da per konsole gemountet hast musst Du im Nautilus hänisch nach /mnt/floppy gehen.
<jokrebel> +d
<wir> ok, jetzt bin ich mit Nautilus in /mnt/floppy, aber kann da nichts machen.
<wir> Wenn ich mit rechts ins Leere klicke, ist zum Beispiel kein Einfügebefehl da.
<LetoThe2nd> wir: nachdem du jetzt von hand gemountet hast, gehörts natürlich root. du kannst jetzt entweder a) den mountpunkt chownen oder b) remounten mit gesetzter uid und gid 
<LetoThe2nd> a) geht wahrscheinlich schneller :-)
<wir> Stimmt
<wir> sudo chown horst /mnt/floppy/
<wir> hat geklappt.
<wir> Jetzt kann ich Ordnernalegen.
<wir> Ordner anlegen und kopieren usw.
<LetoThe2nd> .. (und ein klein bisschen weniger <ENTER> drücken :P)
<wir> Aber wie kann ich jetzt das ganze automatisieren? Ich möchte ja nicht jedes Mal per Hand mount und chown eingeben.
<LetoThe2nd> ,fstab? wir, hier anfangen
<shetlandpony> wir, hier anfangen, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<wir> Am besten so, dass es wie bei Windows in Nautilus sofort läuft.
<wir> ok, in fstab habe ich eine Zeile, die so aussieht:
<wir> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,auto,exec,utf8 0       0
<wir> rw heißt ja angeblich, dass das Dateisystem beschreibbar angehängt wird.
<sq-one> wir: das stimmt
<wir> Wenn ich nun in Nautilus zu /media/floppy0 wechsle, ist wieder das Problem von vorhin, bevor ich chown benutzt habe.
<wir> Wie kann ich das denn nun automatisieren?
<LetoThe2nd> wir: siehe oben. b).
<wir> Wie kann ich denn die uid von meinem user "horst" rausfinden?
<LetoThe2nd> wir: schreib einfach horst :-)
<Fuchs> id
<tm> wir: du solltest dir mal im wiki durchlesen, wie man sich auf einer shell bewegt
<napterk> Hallo! Ich kann den Artikel nicht finden, der beschreibt, wie man das Administratorpassword über die Konsole ändert
<TheInfinity> napterk: ubuntu hat per default kein root passwort
<TheInfinity> napterk: und du solltest auch genau wissen was du tust wenn du eins setzt
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: was die frage ad absurdum führt :-)
<napterk> TheInfinity> ähm mein den Benutzer mit Administratorenrechten.
<TheInfinity> du meinst rechte um sodo nutzen zu dürfen?
<napterk> jep
<LetoThe2nd> napterk: google "change password linux" :-)
<LetoThe2nd> so als hint :-)
<TheInfinity> napterk: das ist dein benutzerpasswort
<Fuchs> napterk: mit passwd 
<TheInfinity> napterk: also nutzerpasswort ändern -> sudo passwort geändert
<Fuchs> ,passwd? napterk 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber passwd
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> ,sudo? napterk 
<shetlandpony> napterk: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Fuchs> da sollte was zu root und Passwort stehen
<Fuchs> ich warne Dich aber, dass einige Leute durchaus keinen Support mehr geben, wenn jemand mit dem Rootaccount arbeitet
<napterk> OK Danke
 * TheInfinity zum beispiel
<napterk> Fuchs> nö nö keine Sorge. wollte wirklich nur das Benutzerpassword ändern und hab da irgendwie in der WikiSuche nix gefunden.
<Fuchs> der Befehl dazu ist passwd, wenn kein Argument mitgegeben: eigenes Passwort
<napterk> passwd war das richtige Stichwort .-)
<wir> Mal ne andere Frage: Nach der Installation von ubuntu war bei mir noch nie der Menüpunkt "Zubehör" unter Andwendungen zu sehen.
<wir> Wisst ihr, wie man den dazu kriegt? Oder muss ich mir jetzt alles mit alacarte selbst bauen?
<Fr4gg0r> wenn ich "zip a.zip /home/../b.txt" mache, erstellt der die ganzen verzeichnisse in denen b.txt liegt innerhalb der zip... ich hätte jedoch gerne nur die datei, -D hilft da nichts
<Fr4gg0r> -D   do not add directory entries
<Fr4gg0r> jemand ne ahnung wie das hinhaut?
<Wedelwolf> cool sudo apt-get upgrade hat sich bei Entpacke Ersatz für xkb-data ... aufgehängt
<Fr4gg0r> -j tuts
<Wedelwolf> hrm?
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: abwarten. Ein laufendes apt zu toeten ist unklug
<leszek> re
<K10> wie bekomm ich das set-uid bit bei nem script zum funktionieren?
<T4b> Ich kriegs nicht hin mit recordMyDesktop mit Sound aufzunehmen. Hab bei Audio->Gerät schon diverses Zeug eingegeben, mindestens eines davon müsste das richtige gewesen sein, aber ich habe nie Ton.
<Hootch> Abend, wie finde ich heraus  ob man eine x64 Architektur nutzt?
<Frickelpit> uname -m
<Hootch> danke :)
<C_A_M> kann sich bitte jemand der sich mit der Konfiguration von Apache auskennt mal bitte das http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399930/  ansehen. Danke.
<apollo13> dein problem hat nix mit apache zu tun
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Kenn mich zwar mit apache nicht wirklich aus, aber ist da nicht eher was nicht richtig installiert? Läuft ein "sudo apt-get udate" und ein "sudo apt-get upgrade" denn fehlerfrei durch?
<apollo13> jokrebel: nein wird es nicht ;)
<C_A_M> das versuche ich mal
<apollo13> apt-get -f install sollte auch fehlerfrei durchlaufen
<C_A_M> sudo apt-get udate = E: Ungültige Operation udate
<BuZZ-T> er meint update
<K10> ucg segeb gerade
<K10> ich sehe*
<K10> das set-uid bit funktioniert gar nicht
<K10> ?
<C_A_M> sudo apt-get upgrade
<C_A_M> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<C_A_M> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<jokrebel> C_A_M: sorry vertippt 
<K10> hat jemand eine idee warum
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Synaptic oder was ähnliches offen?
<C_A_M> AUTSCH, sorry synaptik war offen
<C_A_M> sudo apt-get update wurde ausgeführt
<C_A_M> Es wurden 221kB in 4 s geholt (52,8kB/s)              
<C_A_M> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Ohne Fehler? Dann noch "upgrade"
<C_A_M> sudo apt-get upgrade läuft gerade durch
<C_A_M> den apache danach bestimmt neu starten denke
<C_A_M> ich
<jokrebel> C_A_M: erstmal woll wir sehen ob das tatsächlich beides ohne Fehler durchlief, bitte.
<C_A_M> mist, upgrade hat fehler
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Paten bitte.
<C_A_M> ich paste den bericht
<jokrebel> pasten
<C_A_M> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399931/
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Benutzt Du Fremdquellen?
<C_A_M> den apache habe ich über tasksel installiert und die module über das wiki und der synaptik
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Dein Problem hängt (momentan) mit Samba zusammen…
<C_A_M> aha, das sacht mir als anfänger leider nicht viel
<jokrebel> C_A_M: versuch mal das vorhin schon von apollo13 erwähnte "sudo apt-get -f install"
<jokrebel> C_A_M: und das an auch in einen Pastebin, bitte.#
<jokrebel> an=dann
<C_A_M> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399932/
<jokrebel> C_A_M: hmm - /var/cache/debconf/config.dat ist gesperrt. Wann wurde das letzte mal neu gebootet (und was danach noch gemacht)?
<C_A_M> neu gebootet wurde erst gegen 18:00Uhr und davor hatte ich mein ubuntu neu installiert und eingerichtet und heute wollte ich die php module noch hinzufügen
<C_A_M> mir ist auch aufgefalen das beim herunterfahren und beim starten die masken nicht mehr wie vorher aussehen
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Mach mal nen reboot bitte. Und dann nochmal die drei Sachen von grad.
<C_A_M> ok
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Deine Installation ist nicht komplett.
<C_A_M> hab mal alles zusammengefasst http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399933/
<jokrebel> C_A_M: nochmal ein "sudo apt-get upgrade" bitte.
<C_A_M> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399934/
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Nun sieht das doch gut aus. Nun kannst "was auch immer Du machen wolltest" noch mal von vorne versuchen.
<monkeyD> hallo, ich habe ein pc mit einer sis grafikkarte, ich habe vertikale linien die nicht weggehen und horizontale linien die zittern
<monkeyD> ich habe mein ubuntu geupdated und neugesatartet aber nichts
<C_A_M> oktay-ibm, vielen Dank, das versuch ich auch gleich. 
<C_A_M> ups was war das, so hab ich das nicht getippt
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Viel Erfolg. Das Grundproblem scheint zumindest gelöst zu sein.
<monkeyD> kann mir jemand bitte helfen 
<jokrebel> monkeyD: Kennst Du das? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/SiS
<jokrebel> monkeyD: Und da speziell http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/SiS#Flackern-Vertikale-Linien vielleicht.
<C_A_M> Vielen Dank, nun scheint es wieder fehlerfrei zu funktionieren
<jokrebel> C_A_M: gern geschehn.
<C_A_M> nur wundert mich das noch das es beim herunterfahren und beim starten nicht mehr wie gewohnt ausschaut
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Wir wissen weder das "vorher" noch das "nachher" und den Unterschied kennen wir auch noch nicht mal durch Deine Erzählung, wenn ich nichts überlesen habe.
<C_A_M> dazu müsst ich wohl ein video drehen :)
<jahrome_> hi leudde
<C_A_M> nabend
<jahrome_> ich habe jetzt einen dhcp-server für pxe boot installiert und die beiden rechner über crossover verbunden, kriege aber media test failure, check cable
<C_A_M> mach ich gleich mal
<papachaotica> jahrome_, nimm ein normales kabel
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Ne Beschreibung wär ja auch schon mal was.
<jahrome_> papachaotica: cat5?
<C_A_M> ich überlege gerade wie ich das in schriftform beschreiben könnte
<papachaotica> jahrome_, ja
<bekks> jahrome_: Ja, geht so nicht.
<jahrome_> papachaotica: auch probiert, das gleiche, am kabel liegts glaub ich nich
<jahrome_> bekks, wie denn?
<bekks> jahrome_: Mindestens eines der Interface kann kein MDI/X, ergo braucht Du einen Switch oder Hub.
<jahrome_> bekks, kann ich meinen router dafür benutzen?
<bekks> Ja.
<jahrome_> und was ist mit seinem dhcp?
<jahrome_> muss ich das dann deaktivieren?
<bekks> Den musst Du abschalten dann.
<papachaotica> wenn du die gleiche iprange und subnet nutzt sollte das funktionieren, musst den router als gw in der dhcp config angeben
<jahrome_> bekks, ginge das wohl auch, den pxe-server über wlan0 mit dem router zu verbinden und den laptop (pce-client) direkt am router?
<jahrome_> weil ich kann meinen tower schlecht zum router tragen
<bekks> jahrome_: PXE Boot ohne Gigabit dauert SEHR lange.
<papachaotica> ich bezweifte das dein router broadcat anfragen vn an nach wlan routet
<bekks> Der Router liefert auch keine weiteren DHCP Options mit, damit das überhaupt funktioniert.
<jahrome_> hmm, ok, thx bekks, thx papachaotica, ich hole den router später mal hier rüber und switche das ganze
<olli_> Ist es möglich meine bestehende 10.10 x86 Version in x64 umzuwandeln? Ich habe natürlich nicht bedacht das mein RAM nicht vollständig unterstützt werden kann
<koegs> olli_: dafür brauchst du kein 64bit, einfach den pae-kernel installieren
<olli_> koegs, pae-kernel? hört sich intressant an, muss ich mal gucken
<monkeyD> <jokrebel>^: ja das kenne ich und das mit dem flakkern habe ich mir durchgelesen, aber ich habe die datei xorg.conf nicht in X11
<pog> hallo, gibt es eine Software, wo man Diashows (jpg) machen kann, wo man zum Beispiel auf Ebene Bild unterschiedliche Zeiten spezifizieren kann?
<papachaotica> monkeyD, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d
<stegbth> Guten Abend
<monkeyD> was ist der unterschied zwischen xorg.conf und xorg.conf.d ?
<monkeyD> und warum existiert die xorg.conf nicht mehr ?
<Fuchs> xorg.conf.d ist ein Verzeichnis, dessen Inhalt in eine xorg.conf eingebunden wird
<leszek> xorg.conf gesamte config in einer datei xorg.conf.d/ ermöglicht jede section in einer eigenen config zu packen
<Fuchs> weil es sie nicht mehr braucht im Normalfall
<papachaotica> monkeyD, das eine vollständige xorg.conf nicht mehr notwendig ist es reicht eine datei in xorg.conf.d anzulegen die die benötogte sektion enthält
<leszek> xorgs autoerkennung ist recht gut
<monkeyD> ok, also ist das normal das xorg.conf nicht mehr da ist 
<Fuchs> ja
<stegbth> Ich kann auf einen Samba-Server keine Windows Druckertreiber mehr hinterlegen
<papachaotica> wo war den der channel mir ponnyadmins um xorg.conf.d eintragen zu lassen?
<stegbth> es kommt immer "Ein Treiber konnte nicht installiert werden. Zugriff verweigert"
<stegbth> im samba log steht aber nichts ausser dass sich der Rechner auf print$ verbunden hat
<stegbth> das war bereits unter 8.04 ein Problem, hat sich jetzt mit dem Upgrade auf 10.04 aber auch nicht verbessert
<pog> monkeyD: normalerweise sind diese .d - Ordner, Ordner, wo einzelne Teile einer KOnfig rausgeholt werden, ist halt praktischer, da dann jede Sofware seine eiger Teil reinschreiben kann, im Gegensatz, wenn man nur eine config datei haette.
<pog> ist im config.d was drunter?
<monkeyD> ok :)
<monkeyD> wusste ich nicht
<monkeyD> ich versuche gerade das zu machen 
<monkeyD> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmaufl%C3%B6sung#Bildwiederholraten-setzen
<monkeyD> habe das eingegeben: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange 
<pog> die /etc/apt/sources.list.d  ist ein typisches Beispiel
<monkeyD> jetzt habe ich da das monitorrange stehen
<pog> ich kannte die config.d nicht im xorg, ich vermute, dass xorg.conf immer noch erkannt wird, und man dort die Widerholraten reintun kann.
<monkeyD> aber was soll mir das helfen ?
<pog> ich hab mal die Bildschirm frequenz (nur die Frequenz) im normalen xorg.conf gesetzt. unter Ubuntu 9 oder 10 hab ich es allerdings nie probiert, ob es immer noch geht.
<monkeyD> im X11 ordner habe ich keine xorg.conf oder xorg.conf.d
<monkeyD> wo sind die ?
<pog> die sind meiner Meinung nach fakultativ in den jetzigen Ubuntu Versionen.
<pog> d.h. aber nicht, dass wenn sie da sind, dass sie nicht ausgelesen werden.
<pog> es wir meiner Meinung nach auf einer tieferen Ebene eine HW-Erkennung gemacht, die halt das xorg.conf i.a. obsolet machen.
<monkeyD> ich lass mal suchen
<papachaotica> monkeyD, die xord.conf oder den xorg.conf.d ordner must du erstellen
<monkeyD> papachaotica: ich habe gesucht und gefunden :)
<pog> ich denke mir, bei der Installatin von speziellen Grafiktreibern wird sie vermutlich erstellt. 
<monkeyD> also xorg.conf.de und xorg.conf habe ich gefunden 
<monkeyD> die sind aber nicht im X11 ordner drin
<papachaotica> sondern?
<pog> erstelle doch einfach eine xorg.conf unter X11 und mache die notwendigen Sachen rein, dann siehst Du ja ob es funktiniert.
<monkeyD> also: xorg.conf ist im xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/exampels
<papachaotica> exampels das sind beispieldateien
<monkeyD> und dann habe ich noch eine xorg.conf
<pog> als Beispiel - wie gesagt, wenn man was abweichendes konfigurieren will, kann man eine xorg.conf anlegen.
<monkeyD> die ist woanders drin 
<monkeyD> die zweiter xorg.conf ist in usr/share/xrespose
<pog> ich musste mal eine Bildschirmfrequenz auf einem Acer anpassen, und mit der Erstellung des xorg.conf ging es dann.
<Dr_Evil> beim versuch mittels "rsync -av test test2" das verzeichnis test zu duplizieren (enthält zwei 4GB dateien) startet mein PC einfach neu. /var/log/messages enthält keine infos.
<papachaotica> deine xorg,conf bzw xorg,conf,d gehören nach /etc/X11, alles alles andere sind beispieldateien,
<schweegi> wie kann ich ubuntu dazu bringen den logout-sound abzuspielen?
<monkeyD> ok, sie ist nicht dort, was soll ich machen und welche soll ich nutzen ?
<pog> der PC-Neustart sollte eigentlich nichts mit dem copieren zu tun haben...
<Dr_Evil> ist ein xfs auf einem 14TB hardware raid. bonnie++ test mit 10GB läuft problemlos durch. jemand eine idee?
<Dr_Evil> pog: ich konnte es reproduzieren
<papachaotica> monkeyD, sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<pog> sieht man wirklich nichts, warum der PC ruterfafahren wurde? nicht ein rsync Meldung,
<pog> oder stuert der PC ab, aber das er neu startet, ist ein komisches Verhalten
<Dr_Evil> pog: gute frage. ich hatte das per ssh gemacht, da sieht man nix. rechnet steht eine etage höher
<schweegi> der logout sound ist zwar vorhanden aber wird nicht abgespielt, ich glaube das es ein bug in ubuntu ist :P 
<Dr_Evil> ich geh mal direkt dran pog, kleinen moment
<pog> Dr_Evil: siehst Du denn nicht die letze Meldung, bevor dem Neustart in var/log/system?
<stegbth> keine Idee, warum der Samba keine Treiber mehr draufkopieren laesst?
<monkeyD> papachaotica: ich habe nach xorg.conf.d gesucht und habe ihn gefunden, der soll in X11 drin sein aber dort finde ich ihn nicht
<Dr_Evil> Feb 28 22:13:41 stargate kernel: [  299.988022] Machine check events logged
<papachaotica> monkeyD, <papachaotica> monkeyD, die xord.conf oder den xorg.conf.d ordner must du erstellen
<jokrebel> gn8
<papachaotica> monkeyD, <papachaotica> monkeyD, sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<pog> wie schon gesagt monkeyD, Du musst eine xorg.con von hand erstellen, dass wird diese ausgelesen.
<monkeyD> ok, dann mach ich das auch wenn er existiert und ich ihn nicht finden kann
<pog> wenn ncihts unter /etc/X11 ist, dann ist kein xorg.conf configuratin vorhanden, oft braucht man diese eben nicht.
<pog> Machine check... heisst, dass ein Interupt, ein Absturz?
<monkeyD> ok, ich habe sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d eingegeben und habe jetzt den ordner
<monkeyD> was jetzt ?
<pog> jetzt musst Du die config-Datein da rein copieren.  (wobei ich immer eine xorg.conf erstellt habe).
<pog> weisst Du wie die Angaben sein muessen? diese Daten musst Du dort als Datei reincopieren. 
<monkeyD> einfach so erstellen, oder die ich gefunden habe ?
<Dr_Evil> pog: http://pastebin.com/1WEqxmgq
<papachaotica> monkeyD, mit einem Editor erstellst du jetzt eine datei dort (sudo) namens "30-screenresolution"
<monkeyD> kannst du bitte den genauen befehl sagen ?
<pog> monkeyD: Du musst genau das reinkopieren, was Du brauchst, mit der Bildschirmfrequenz oder was auch immer.
<pog> monkeyD: ich weiss nicht genau, was Du konfigurieren meochtest. 
<Dr_Evil> pog: ich hab keine ahnung was das bedeutet. aber der rechner lief 2 jahre stabil, bis ich am freitag 16 festplatten gegen 8 stück getauscht hab, und aktuelle ubuntu version installiert
<papachaotica> der genauee befehl "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-screenresolution"
<monkeyD> danke papachaotica
<pog> Dr_Evil: hw-error...
<pog> nicht grad angenehm, aber was hat das mit rsync zu tun.... sehr komisch.
<papachaotica> wohl möglich kommst du mit vi nicht zurecht, pech gehabt ich kennen keinen anderen $EDITOR
<MagicWolf> moin, hat 10.10 keine Xorg.conf mehr?^^ Wenn nein.. Es gibt für radeon Treiber ja 3D Tweaks..wie stell ich die ein? meine Onboard x1200 muss doch über 300 fps kommen :( meine Nvidia ist abgeraucht^^
<pog> und nur der rsync gibt Probleme?
<pog> wie lange wird denn gesynct? 
<Dr_Evil> das sind nur 8 GB und das raid macht so 700 MB/sec. nach ein paar sekunden ists vorbei
<pog> kann vllt ein HW-Fehler auf der Disk sein, aber komisch, dass dann grad der ganze Computer Abrauscht.
<papachaotica> MagicWolf, erstelle eine verzeichniss in X11 namens xorg.conf.d und dorte eine datei je beötigter sektion, dort kannst du das einstellen, oder du legst ein vollständige xorg.conf an
<monkeyD> papachaotica: ich habs eingegeben aber im ordner ist nichts drin, ist das normal ?
<papachaotica> MagicWolf, siehe her http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf und hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d
<Dr_Evil> pog: hat wohl damit zu tun http://www.eetimes.com/design/microcontroller-mcu/4209466/2010-10-06-crh-intel-ROB
<papachaotica> monkeyD, neine du hast deinen text nicht gespeicher
<shetlandpony> Dr_Evil's url: http://tinyurl.com/6d25vo3 | 
<MagicWolf> papachaotica, danke
<pog> Dr_Evil: nicht grad einfach... 
<pog> trotzdem, rsync sollte eigentlich transparent sein, oder vllt. gibt es bekannte probleme?
<monkeyD> papachaotica: ok die datei war versteckt, jetzt habe ich dor eine datei namens screenresolution.sxp
<Dr_Evil> pog: rsync über lokales terminal funktioniert jetzt
<monkeyD> ich meinte .30-screenresolution.sxp
<pog> wenn nun screenresolution.sxp im conf.d ist, dann sollte es meiner Meinung nach bei Start gelesen und verwendet werden.
<monkeyD> also neustarten ?
<pog> die zahl dient dazu die Reihenfolge zu wahren.
<pog> Es reicht den Xserver neu zu starten. 
<papachaotica> wtf? ich wundere mich warum .30-screenresolution.sxp, aber funktionieren sollte es trotzdem
<monkeyD> ich weiss nicht wie aber ich starte den pc neu :)
<monkeyD> aber warum kann ich die sxp nicht öffnen ?
<pog> wie ist die kontrollsequenz neu fuer alt-clt backspace? 
<Dr_Evil> pog: woops, im 3 versucht jetzt doch nicht.
<monkeyD> papachaotica: ist das normal das ich die sxp nicht öffnen kann ?
<Dr_Evil> pog: ubuntu wechselt kurz auf dieses shutodown bild mit pinkem hintergrund und den 5 roten punkten, dann startet der PC neu
<pog> was heisst nicht oeffnen? vielleicht hast Du keine Berechtigung? wie oeffnest Du sie?
<monkeyD> doppelklick
<papachaotica> wie willst du sie aufmachen und wie ist die meldung?
<pog> Dr_Evil: ah..
<monkeyD> mom, starte kurz neu
<monkeyD> soo
<monkeyD> habe neugestartet
<monkeyD> habe immer noch das flickern und die horizontalen und vertikalen linienen die zittern
<pog> Was steht denn in dieser Datei drinnen? Ist der INhalt korrekt?
<monkeyD> nichts mehr, sie ist nicht mehr drin
<Dr_Evil> das ist einfach eine iso datei, hatte ich zum test draufkopiert
<papachaotica> die datei ist versteckt, also im must du ls -a benutzen
<monkeyD> sie ist nicht versteckt
<monkeyD> ich habe bei nautilus strg h 
<monkeyD> eingegeben
<monkeyD> und sie ist nicht drin, sie war es aber gerade
<papachaotica> wenn die datei eine . vorne im namen trägt ist sie versteckt
<monkeyD> richtig und mit strg+h kann man sie wieder sichtbar machen
<monkeyD> aber dort ist nichts mehr drin
<papachaotica> also die datei ist weg leg sie dann nochmal neu an u mit ricihtigen namen und rechten
<pog> so als Beispiel, ich hatte meine Probleme seiner Zeit im xorg.conf geloest, mit den zwei Linien, die ich jetzt poste:
<pog> HorizSync 30-50
<pog> VertRefresh 40-60 
<pog> und ich glaube, es waren nur genau diese zwei Zeilen, weil auch kein xorg.conf sonst exisierte.
<monkeyD> pog: die sxp existiert nicht mehr 
<monkeyD> der order aber schon
<monkeyD> was soll ich jetzt machen ?
<pog> Du musst aber schon genau wissen, was Du definieren musst. die genauen anweisungen.
<pog> ich hab auch stunden recherchiert, bis ich auf diese zwei Anweisungen stiess, fuer mein Problem. 
<monkeyD> ok, die habe ich ja mit dem befehl herausgefunden 
<monkeyD> aber mein problem ist was ich eingeben muss
<pog> kannst nicht mal die SAchen nopasten? sodass wir schauen koennen, was Du machen musst?
<monkeyD> was soll ich posten ?
<pog> wieviele Zeilen sind es?
<monkeyD> welche datei, welcher ort ?
<pog> WEnn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, flackert Dein Bildschirm. Also braucht man fuer X vllt. eine besondere Einstellung. Und genau die muss man in xorg.conf angeben.
<monkeyD> ok, aber xorg.conf habe ich nicht
<papachaotica> es muss es erstmal schaffen einde datei anzulgenen namens 30-screenresulotion mit dem inhalt "Section Monitor ..." dann erst kann man sich gedanken machen ob der inhalt auch korrekt ist
<pog> aber jede Grafikkarte und Bildschirm sind anderes, deswegen, ist die konfiguratino fuer Deinen PC individuell.
<monkeyD> ok, dann gebe ich wieder sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-screenresolution ein
<pog> steht da was drinnen? Das interessiert uns.
<papachaotica> nein, ich habe etwas in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Editor gelesen ich denke gksu gedit datei oder sudo nano datei sind für dich eher geignet
<pog> hat die Screen-resolution ueberhaupt eine Auswirkung auf das filmmern? ist es nicht eher ein frequenz-Angabe die vllt. falsch ist.
<pog> monkeyD: was hast du denn fuer eine Grafikkarte, vllt, muss Du auch noch irgendwelche Treiber installieren.
<monkeyD> sis
<C_A_M> <jokrebel> bist noch anwesend ?
<monkeyD> OK
<monkeyD> ich habe sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-screenresolution nochmals eingegeben 
<monkeyD> und unten im termianl steth
<monkeyD> NEW File
<pog> ich wuerd im goolge schauen, ob andere Leute auch das Problem haben, dann schauen, ob Du korrekte Treiber und/oder Einstellungen findest.
<papachaotica> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vim
<Fuchs> es gibt Treiber fuer SIS
<Fuchs> ,sis? 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs, sis ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/SiS
<pog> danke Fuchs
<monkeyD> im ordner xorg.conf.d ist jetzt die datei 30-screenresolution
<monkeyD> aber sie heißt dort .30-screenresolution
<pog> bin nicht sicher, ob versteckte DAtein im config so reingelesen werden...
<monkeyD> wenn ich sie mit doppelklick öffnen will heißt es adas die datei nicht angezeigt werden kann
<pog> von wo bekommst Du diese Datei? 
<monkeyD> die datei hat einnen unbenannten dateityp
<pog> gedit muckt wenn, es keine Ascii-Datei ist.
<Dr_Evil> pog: möglicherweise cpu überhitzung
<pog> Dr_Evil: ja, das koennte sein, allerdings waer nciht grad lustig...
<monkeyD> jetzt kann ich entweder "wählen sie eine anwendung" " oder "ok"
<monkeyD> was soll ich machen ?
<sysdef> file nutzen
<Dr_Evil> pog: zumindest der raid controller hat mir ne mail geschickt das er über 70°C heiss ist
<pog> vllt wird der controller zu heiss...
<sysdef> file - determine file type
<Dr_Evil> da stimmt doch was nicht, der tower ist auch total warm
<pog> das kann eine erklaerung sein, wenn zuviel io's stattfinden. 
<Dr_Evil> na ich guck morgen mal genauer, erstmal danke
<pog> das kann schon das Problem sein... viel Glueck noch.
<papachaotica> ich doch nett vom controler bescheid zu sagen das er abraucht
<pog> monkeyD: was moechtest Du umkonfigurieren, und wo hast Du die Information her, was zu tun?
<monkeyD> mom
<KnechtR> nabend
<KnechtR> ist es normal, dass ich auf nem p4-2,66 mit nice -n 19 /usr/bin/mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video1:chanlist=europe-west:channel=E7 -ovc x264 -x264encopts bitrate=50 -vf yadif -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=96 -endpos 60 -o $HOME/TV/test1.avi nur 15 fps encoden kann?
<KnechtR> ist da ein fehler in der zeile?
<Dr_Evil> pog: zukleben der oberen seitlichen lüftungsgitter mit klebeband scheint einiges zu bringen, luft zirkulation ist jetzt viel besser :)
<Dr_Evil> der raid controller ist auch nur noch 48°C anstatt 74°C heiss, da gabs wohl einen kleinen hitzestau im gehäuse
<dAnjou> KnechtR: die is ja überhaupt nich lang, die zeile
<KnechtR> die länge ist nicht das prob ;)
<dAnjou> KnechtR: ich will ja nich deine chancen vernichten, aber: wieviele menschen gibt es wohl, die einen p4 mit 2.66GHz haben, die deinen befehl nachvollziehen können UND dazu noch *auswendig* wissen, was aus deiner tv-karte oder was das da is rauskommt?
<KnechtR> dAnjou, alle, die filme encoden
<dAnjou> weil auch alle tv-karten dasselbe ausspucken?
<Dr_Evil> KnechtR: ich würde spontan sagen: ja. aber die aufläsung wär noch interessant
<Dr_Evil> x264 ist ziemlich cpu lastig beim encoden
<Dr_Evil> KnechtR: ich bin dann mal weg. benchmarks vergleichen schaffst du bestimmt auch selbst
<bobo> guten abend ich würde gerne auf meinem webserver eine ausgabe einbauen die anzeigt wer sich als letztes mit username und ip eingeloggt hat
<dAnjou> bobo: eingeloggt? worein?
<bobo> auf den server selbst
<Dr_Evil> bobo: probier mal "last"
<bobo> lastlog hab ich schon rausgefunden
<bobo> nur wie bekomme ich das auf die anzeige des webserver home.php
<dAnjou> man kann sich nicht auf nen webserver selbst einloggen (oder steh ich aufm schlauch?)
<bobo> naja es ist ein thin client auf dem ein ipc läuft und ein webserver auf dem wichtige daten des ipcs ausgeben werden
<k1l> bobo: per ssh eingelogt oder wie?
<bobo> ja
<dAnjou> -.-
<dAnjou> dann sag das doch
<bobo> ich bin total anfänger
<dAnjou> web-server != ssh-server
<dAnjou> bobo: auf einem pc können mehrere server laufen
<bobo> wenn ich mich mit putty einlogge kommt eben last login blabla mit ip blabla 
<bobo> dies würde ich gerne auf der home.php des server anzeigen lassen
<dAnjou> is aber keine ubuntu-spezifische frage
<dAnjou> was du suchst: wie führt man shell befehle mit php aus
<bobo> ok dann muss ich danach suchen
<k1l> bobo: das ist eher was für #php (oder andere deutsche php channel)
<dAnjou> dabei wird die in php-channels oder -foren oder oder geholfen
<dAnjou> *dir
<bobo> ok bei #php.de war ich schon dachte halt wegen linux das es hier vielleicht auch klappen könnte weil ich beim anderen channel keine info erhalten 
<monkeyD> hallo, ich habe eine SIS grafikkarte und habe den sis treiber aktiviert und habe die bildrate eingestellt
<monkeyD> aber ich habe vertikale und horozontale linien die zittern und die nicht weggehen
<monkeyD> hallo, ich habe eine SIS grafikkarte und habe den sis treiber aktiviert und habe die bildrate eingestellt
<monkeyD> aber ich habe vertikale und horozontale linien die zittern und die nicht weggehen
<noobmann> wie kann ich bei der ausgabe von last nur einen user anzeigen lassen 
<papachaotica> last | grep <username>
<tm> noobmann: einfach nur last $username
<noobmann> vielen dank und wo werden die logins auf eine weboberfläche eines webservers gespeichert ?
<monkeyD> ich habe eine SIS grafikkarte und habe den sis treiber aktiviert und habe die bildrate eingestellt
<monkeyD> aber ich habe vertikale und horozontale linien die zittern und die nicht weggehen
<papachaotica> n8
<Oins> Hallo. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den mysqld start beim booten verhindern kann? Hab die runnlevels bereits mit update-rc.d raus geschmissen.
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-01
<pog> moin, gibt es eine logische Erklaerung, dass man mit "dig" eine URL und die Zonendaten findet, aber wenn man den betreffenden Nameserver in resolv.conf macht, die Site trotzdem noch nciht gefunden wird?
<pog> kann ein replikationsproblem sein, nur haette ich gedacht, wenn ich die NS des Hostingproviders angeben, sollte die Site gefunden werden.
<pog> warten wir mal einen halben Tag ab, dann loest sich vllt. das Problem von selbst. 
<pog> das ging doch: die NS des Hostingproviders im resolv.conf und die Sites wurden dann schon gefunden - gut.
<joschi> pog: ich glaube du missverstehst den sinn der /etc/resolv.conf bzw. verwechselst authoritative und cachende/rekursive nameserver
<pog> ich wollte einfach testen, ob die NS (beim Hostingprovider), wo die Eintrage sind, die Site finden. 
<pog> ich weiss, dass es eine Zeit braucht, bis das ganze internet die sachen findet.
<joschi> dig @ns.example.net deine-domain.tld
<pog> ja, das ging auch.
<bullgard> joschi: Kannst Du Dich noch erinnern anhand welcher Aussage von mir Du gestern geschlossen hast, daß der DNS bei mir nicht funktionierte?
<joschi> bullgard: daran, dass es nicht funktionierte vermutlich
<bullgard> danke!
<sash_> lol?
<pog> wenn dig ein Resultat bringt, d.h. die zone anzeigt, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit gross, dass der NS auch sonst funkionert.
<animax> Hallo zusammen, habe gerade eine Aktualisierung laufen, allerdings tut sich seit ein paar Minuten nichts mehr. http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/7928/aktualis.png
<RomD> animax: bleibt wohl nur noch abschießen und erneut aktualisieren übrig
<animax> Dann über Systemüberwachung > Prozess beenden?
<animax> Habe sowas noch nie gehabt. Ist eventuell irgendwas nicht in Ordnung?
<animax> Da läuft gerade soviel an Prozessen. Ich weiß garnicht, welchen ich abschießen soll.
<joschi> animax: das dürfte dpkg sein
<animax> joschi: Nee, dpkg ist nicht dabei.
<animax> Hier mal alle: http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/2646/system1.png, http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/825/system2.png
<animax> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Aktualisierung jetzt so abbreche, dass ich anschließend nicht gegebenenfalls das System neu aufsetzen muss?
<animax> Im Aktualisierungsfenster direkt geht es nicht, und welcher der in der Systemverwaltung angzeigten Prozesse der für die Aktualisierung ist, weiß ich nicht. 
<ThreeM> mütiger neustart :)
<ThreeM> ;)
<rumpe1> animax, update-manager / update-notifier würde sich anbieten
<rumpe1> ich würde sogar sagen, daß die aktualisierung schon fertig ist
<rumpe1> animax, andernfalls... normal läuft die aktualisierung so, daß auch abbrüche nicht zu einem kaputten system führen und fortgeführt werden können
<animax> rumpe1: Du meinst, die Aktualisierung ist eventuell fertig? Der Screen sah ja so aus: http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/7928/aktualis.png
<rumpe1> animax, vielleicht ist einfach nur dein GUI abgenibbelt
<animax> 'Entpacke Ersatz für xkb-data ..' Und dann kam nix mehr ...
<animax> Meine GUI? Ich kann doch sonst alles sehen und machen.
<rumpe1> animax, ich meinte das fensterchen für aktualisierungsverwaltung
<rumpe1> animax, das ganze kann man ja auch ohne gui durchführen
<animax> Kann ich im Terminal den Stand überprüfen?
<rumpe1> animax, jo.... sudo apt-get upgrade
<rumpe1> kill vorher das fensterchen, das hängengeblieben ist (xkill oder so)
<animax> Aber es geht NICHT um ein System-Upgrade, also neuere Version. Nicht, dass wir uns missverstehen.
<rumpe1> animax, system-upgrade wäre auch apt-get dist-upgrade :>
<animax> Das 'xkill' geb ich so ins Terminal ein?
<rumpe1> update aktualisiert die quellen (im ubuntu sprachgebrauch), upgrade aktualisiert dann die pakete (auf höhere versionen), dist-upgrade geht zur nächst höheren distributionsversion
<rumpe1> aber letzteres würde ich eh nicht empfehlen :>
<animax> Das 'xkill' geb ich so ins Terminal ein?
<rumpe1> animax, jo.. und danach das zu killende fensterchen anklicken
<rumpe1> die mouse sollte damit zum fadenkreuz mutieren
<animax> Erst 'xkill' mit Enter bestätigen?
<rumpe1> animax, jop
<rumpe1> animax, wenn du der admin auf deinem system bist, solltest du dich ans terminal gewöhnen. :)  Der Zauber von Linux findet vor allem auf der konsole statt.
<animax> Ja, das habe ich schon gemerkt. Werde ich wohl noch eine Weile für brauchen. Eine Zusammenfassung wichtiger Befehle wäre nicht schlecht.
<animax> Also, das Fenster is wech.
<rumpe1> !Einsteiger
<animax> Jetzt vielelicht mal den Rechner neu starten und dann die Aktualisierung neu durchlaufen lassen?
<rumpe1> ,Einsteiger? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<animax> Jo.
<rumpe1> animax, nö
<rumpe1> einfach "sudo apt-get upgrade" in der konsole eingeben
<animax> Ach, das Zauberkastl wieder ... 
<rumpe1> neustarten mußte nur, wenn du die damit mögl. verbundenen upgrade bzgl. kernel oder X-server sofort aktivieren willst
<rumpe1> oder anderes, das nicht einfach im laufenden betrieb neu gestartet werden kann
<rumpe1> wobei für Xserver auch ein aus-einloggen reicht
<animax> Nee, ich dachte nur, um eventuell störende Prozesse zu beseitigen. Hatte vorher stundenlang Imagesequenzen gerendert. Keine Ahnung.
<rumpe1> wär eben die holzhammermethode, um prozesse zu beenden ^^
<animax> Habe Aktualisierungen bis jetzt immer mitten im Arbeitsprozess durchgeführt. Ist das ok?
<rumpe1> animax, jo
<animax> Also mit geöffneten Programmen, Internet usw. ...
<rumpe1> animax, das ist egal... die aktualisierten programme werden neugestartet oder warten eben auf manuelle neustarts, bis die aktualisierung greifen kann
<rumpe1> animax, das kann aber gelegentlich zu seltsamen browserverhalten führen.. zumindest bei mir. Dann muß ich eben browser neustarten.
<animax> Ging net. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/346235/
<rumpe1> animax, gib ein "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<animax> Was heißt 'rm'?
<rumpe1> löschen
<bullgard> 'remove'
<rumpe1> oder so ^^
<animax> Heißt die Meldung nicht nur, dass die Quelle momentan nicht verfügbar ist?
<rumpe1> animax, wenn eine paketverwaltung aktiviert wird, reserviert sie sich den zugriff auf die pakete, indem sie andere paketverwaltungen aussperrt (über die lock-datei). Wenn die Paketverwaltung unsauber beendet wird, bleibt das lockfile bestehen.
<rumpe1> um dann wieder paketverwaltungen nutzen zu können, muß man dieses lock manuell löschen
<rumpe1> war das verständlich?
<rumpe1> es soll damit verhindert werden, daß sich mehrere gleichzeitige paketverwaltungen in die Quere kommen
<animax> Ich dachte, ich habe nur eine, die Synaptic.
<rumpe1> der fachmann spricht von "Konsistenz" ^^
<rumpe1> animax, synaptic ist vor allem ein GUI für terminal-paketverwaltungen wie apt-get, dpkg oder aptitude
<rumpe1> synaptic z.B. nutzt apt-get
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/346236/
<rumpe1> dann mach das, was da vorgeschlagen wird
<joschi> animax: dpkg ist die paketverwaltung. APT, synaptic usw. sind nur frontends dafür, welche z. b. abhängigkeiten automatisch auflösen
<animax> Jetzt habe ich wieder den Prompt.
<rumpe1> animax, dann nochmal "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<rumpe1> animax, hast du "sudo dpkg --configure -a" schon ausgeführt?
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/346237/
<animax> Ja, hatte es ausgeführt.
<rumpe1> animax, na, dann ist doch alles dufte...
<rumpe1> Lass fortfahren [J] und alles sollte wieder im grünen Bereich sein
<animax> Da steht: Möchten Sie fortfahren? ...
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/346238/
<rumpe1> animax, an der Meldung kannst du sehen, daß bereits alle Pakete heruntergeladen wurden, aber wohl noch nicht alle eingerichtet wurden.
<animax> Er hängt an der gleichen Stelle ...
<rumpe1> warte ein weilchen
<rumpe1> welche ubuntu-version hast du?
<animax> Also, wie gesagt, das ist die gleiche Stelle wie vorhin. Ubuntu 10.04 64bit.
<rumpe1> wäre seltsam, wenn sich das paket nicht aktualisieren lassen würde... bzw. die paketverwaltung immer an der stelle einfriert... :/
<animax> Die Aktualisierung ist also eingefroren?
<rumpe1> das könnte dann vielleicht auf übertragungsfehler bzgl. des paket, auf einen bug in der paketverwaltung oder dateisystemfehler hinweisen
<rumpe1> animax, wenn sich da immer noch nichts tut, dann kann das durchaus sein :/
<animax> Nein, es bleibt so.
<rumpe1> dann brich ab mit strg-c
<animax> Muss ich eigentlich zu Beginn des Satzes immer den Namen desjenigen eintippen, mit dem ich hier kommuniziere?
<rumpe1> animax, sollte man sich so angewöhnen
<rumpe1> animax, schlaue clients helfen da aber mit namensvervollständigungen mittels Tabulator-Taste
<animax> Bei strg-c passiert nix.
<rumpe1> o.O
<animax> Ach so, im Terminal. 
<animax> Im Terminal?
<rumpe1> animax, ja
<rumpe1> animax, um dateisystemfehler mal ausschließen zu können, würde ich empfehlen, du machst mal "sudo touch /forcefsck" und danach einen reboot
<animax> Kommt da im Terminal noch was , nachdem ich strg-c eingegeben habe?
<animax> Beim Schließen des Terminals bekomme ich die Meldung: 'Es läuft noch ein Prozess'.
<rumpe1> normal nicht
<rumpe1> irgendwas läuft das ziemlich quer bei dir...  
<animax> Also, ich habe jetzt geschlossen. Bist Du gleich noch da?
<rumpe1> jo
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/346241/
<rumpe1> animax, und nu ein reboot bitte :)
<animax> Ok. Dann bis gleich.
<bullgard> Wenn ich im Nautilus auf den Namen eines HTML-Dokuments klicke, öffnet Epiphany dieses Dokument, obwohl System > Einstellungen > Bevorzugte Anwendungen > Webbrowser=Firefox anzeigt. Wie kann ich auf Öffnen durch Firefox umstellen? 
<animax> Hallo rumpe1, also er fuhr zunächst nicht runter. Habe ihn dann über einen Kaltstart neu hochgefahren.
<animax> Dann kam erst 'keys: Drücken Sie C, um alle laufenden Prüfungen zu beenden.'
<rumpe1> animax, prüfen lassen / nicht C drücken
<animax> Jo, hab ich.
<animax> Is mir ja schon mal passiert.
<animax> Und? Die Aktualisierung nochmal laufen lassen?
<rumpe1> dann machste mal ein terminal auf und gibst ein: "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/xkb-data*"
<rumpe1> danach nochmal aktualisierung probieren
<rumpe1> wenn das immer noch nicht gehen sollte, mußt du wohl die version für xkb-data sperren
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/346246/
<rumpe1> animax, du hast das sternchen vergessen
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/346247/
<rumpe1> jo... und nu "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/346248/
<rumpe1> das machen, was da steht
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/346249/
<rumpe1> jo... und nu "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<rumpe1> animax, du mußt schon mitdenken :)
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/346250/
<rumpe1> J oder n? :>
<animax> Ach, ich mach lieber erstma alles, was mir gesagt wird ... Nur, um sicher zu gehen ... 
<rumpe1> hehe
<rumpe1> nene, du mußt auch mitarbeiten/lernen, sonst haste nächstes mal den selben Käse %)
<animax> Ich logge allet mit :-DD
<rumpe1> das wird hier eh alles geloggt fürs netz
<animax> Aslo, et sieht schomma bessser us
<rumpe1> läufts durch?
<animax> Scheint ...
<rumpe1> tjo... dann lags wohl am dateisystem
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/346251/
<rumpe1> fertig :)
<rumpe1> hast dir ne quarktasche verdient ^^
<animax> Mhhh, legga
<animax> Da steht ja noch was von unknown media type usw.
<rumpe1> animax, kannst du die Schritte, die wir abgearbeitet haben, nachvollziehen?
<rumpe1> animax, das sind nur hinweise und nichtmal warnungen... kann man wohl ignorieren
<animax> Nee, nachvollziehen nich wirklich.
<animax> Du hättest mir jetzt auch ein freundliches Observations-Rund-um-Paket auf meinem Rechner installieren können, hätt ich auch mitgemacht.
<animax> Mir fällt gerade ein, die Pastes werden ja irgendwann mal alle gelöscht ...
<animax> Da is natürlich doof.
<animax> Kannst Du das Entscheidende zusammenfassen?
<animax> rumpe1. Ok. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank. 
<djcyrus> bin zu blöd um einen eigenen chan zu eröffnen die werden nie gespeichert
<rumpe1> animax, oh... sorry.. .hab noch andere tabs offen
<rumpe1> animax, daher sollte man auch immer den nick nennen, damit das vom irc-client gemeldet wird ^^
<animax> Jo, hab ich ja deshalb getz. :-D
<rumpe1> animax, als Fazit: wenn bestimmte sachen an bestimmten stellen einfrieren, kanns auch an fehlern im dateisystem liegen, die man mit "sudo touch /forcefsck" beim nächsten reboot checken lassen kann
<bullgard> Wenn ich im Nautilus auf den Namen eines HTML-Dokuments klicke, öffnet Epiphany dieses Dokument, obwohl System > Einstellungen > Bevorzugte Anwendungen > Webbrowser=Firefox anzeigt. Wie kann ich auf Öffnen durch Firefox umstellen? 
<rumpe1> bullgard, das ist wohl eher eine einstellung von nautilus als "bevorzugte Anwendung"
<animax> rumpe1, ach so, deshalb 'keys: Drücken Sie C, um alle laufenden Prüfungen zu beenden.'?
<rumpe1> animax, tjo.. .das sollte man i.d.R. durchlaufen lassen
<rumpe1> animax, vor allem nach unsauberen abbrüchen (cold-resets)
<animax> nee, ich meine, das Kommando #sudo touch /forcefsck' bewirkt nach einem reboot diese Preüfung?
<animax> Sorry, 'sudo touch /forcefsck' meinte ich.
<animax> rumpe1, also waren es Fehler im Dateisystem? Und wie wurden die jetzt behoben?
<rumpe1> animax, ist mal stark anzunehmen
<rumpe1> animax, nach dem reboot gab ich dir ja einen befehl, um das heruntergeladene paket, bei dems hing, löschen zu lassen. Und das war schon nicht mehr das, wurde also wohl bei der Korrektur beim Hochfahren schon gelöscht.
<bullgard> rumpe1: Und wo kann man diese Einstellung ändern?
<rumpe1> animax, mit touch /forcefsck legst du eine datei im root-verzeichnis an mit dem namen "forcefsck". Wenn diese Datei vorhanden ist, wird beim nächsten boot ein dateisystemcheck durchgeführt und die datei wieder gelöscht.
<rumpe1> bullgard, keine ahnung... nutze nautilus nur sporadisch %)
<rumpe1> bullgard, vielleicht "öffnen mit.." und da firefox auswählen und als standard wählen?
<rumpe1> bullgard, wär so mein erster gedanke
<bullgard> rumpe1: Danke!
<rumpe1> :)
<animax> rumpe1, aber was meinst Du denn mit 'Fehler im Dateisystem'? Das hört sich für mich schon bedrohlich an, ist es aber wohl nicht.
<TheInfinity> argh. ich krieg n krampf. :/ windows ->cups -> lpd -> läuft. windows -> cups -> socket -> läuft. windows -> socket -> läuft. windows -> samba -> cups -> lpd -> gibt steuerzeichen. windows -> samba -> cups -> ldp -> gibt auch steuerzeichen
<rumpe1> animax, wenn der rechner z.B. ausgeschaltet wird (unsauber herunterfährt), dann können noch dateien zum schreiben geöffnet sein, ohne daß diese sauber geschlossen werden können. Das kann zu Fehlern führen. Aber es gibt bei Linux-Dateisystemen i.d.R. einige Sicherheitsmechanismen, die schnelle Korrekturen erlauben.
<TheInfinity> was zum geier ist da los? -.-
<animax> rumpe1, jedenfalls nicht in diesem Fall ...
<rumpe1> animax, das Dateisystem merkt nicht von sich aus, daß Fehler entstanden sind. Daher muß man das im Zweifelsfall manuell anwerfen.
<rumpe1> animax, daher gibt es auch feste Einstellungen, daß z.B. in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen oder bestimmten Anzahlen von mount-Vorgängen das jeweilige System prinzipiell gecheckt wird.
<animax> rumpe1, ich dachte Du meintest 'Fehler im Dateisystem' bezogen auf das ursprüngliche Problem. Da hatte ich noch keinen unsauberen Reboot unternommen. Ich hatte nur die Aktualisierung gestartet und dann fror sie ein. 
<rumpe1> animax, da war dann schon was im Argen mit deinem Dateisystem
<rumpe1> zumindest ist das meine Annahme
<animax> Ok.
<rumpe1> Das kann auch durch andere Dinge verursacht werden.
<rumpe1> im Extremfall kann das auch ein Indiz für eine bald abrauchende Festplatte sein :)
<animax> rumpe1, ich wüsste nur nicht, wie ich in Zukunft ein Paket, das Probleme macht pfadmäßig indentifizieren soll. Im Fenster der Aktualisierung stand ja nur 'Entpacke xkb-data ...' Und, was die HD betrifft: Die ist erst ein Jahr alt. Ich hoffe, die raucht nicht so bald ab. 
<animax> rumpe1, bzw. 'Entpacke Ersatz für xkb-data ...'
<rumpe1> animax, die pakete werden nach /var/cache/apt/archives heruntergeladen und von dort installiert
<rumpe1> die kannst du z.B. auch für reinstallationen des systems nutzen... sichern, nach setup zurückspielen, upgrade anwerfen. Die müssen dann nicht neu heruntergeladen werden.
<animax> Ok.
<animax> rumpe1, ähm, das OK galt dem Satz davor. Den letzten Satz muss ich mir nochmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
<bauruine> test
<monkeyD> ich habe eine sis 662/761Gx grafikkarte und ich habe den xserver-xorg-video-sis treiber installiert, wenn ich aber höher als 800x600 gehe, dann bekomme ich verticale und horizontale linien die zittern und die nicht weggehen
<hated_bob> monkeyD: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/SiS ist aber für Ubuntu Karmic Koala 9.10 geschrieben also wenn nötig anpassen
<monkeyD> den habe ich versucht aber der ging nicht weil ich eine 662/761Gx karte habe
<hated_bob> haste probiert 16bit farbtiefe einzustellen?
<monkeyD> das wollte ich noch machen aber in windows hatte ich mit 32bit kein problem
<monkeyD> ich update mal auf 11.04
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> wie seh ich gegen welche shared libs ne 32bit executable gelinkt wurde?
<mgolisch> ldd sagt einfach nur not a dynamic executable
<mgolisch> ich bin auf nem 64bit system
<mgolisch> file behauptet aber  ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped
<mgolisch> jemand ne idee?
<nevchen> hat jemand vielleicht eine idee: ich habe einen hp laserjet 6l über usb --> parallel kabel angeschlossen und jetzt auch zum laufen gebracht, soweit so gut, nur ein kleiner schönheitsfehler: auf der ersten Seite druckt er jetzt immer sowas wie: *p2477y mit auf die seiten , bei einem anderen Druckertreiber sind es smileys etc.
<mgolisch> oh man muss libc6-i386 installieren 
<mgolisch> ihm fehlt wohl die 32bit linker runtime
<mgolisch> :()
<geser> mgolisch: wenn du dir ldd anschaust, dann stellst du fest, dass es ein shell-script ist, dass den LD runtime linker verwendet
<jahrome_> hi room
<user12345> Ich würde mich gerne über CLI mit einem WPA-Wlan verbinden und will dazu cnetworkmanager verwenden. Mich in das WLAN einloggen geht super über die Kommandozeilenargumente, die das Tool anbietet. Eine statische IP-Adresse zu vergeben ist hingegen über das Tool nicht möglich. Muss ich das /etc/network/interfaces verwenden?
<Fuchs> user12345: oder ifconfig 
<user12345> Fuchs: also zuerst mit cnetworkmanager ins wlan anmelden und dann über ifconfig die IP setzen? Und wenn ich das ganze einfach einmal abspeichern will in der interfaces, wie mach ich das dann, dass er die interfaces ausliest und danach die IP-Addresse setzt, wenn ich  mit dem WLAN verbunden bin?
<Fuchs> das wird so einfach nicht moeglich sein, denke ich. 
<Fuchs> Du kannst aber wie network manager dispatcher schauen, dass das automatisch ausgefuehrt wird, wenn er sich mit einem Netzwerk mit spezifischer ESSID verbindet
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/Dispatcher  << da, mit Beispiel 
<user12345> Fuchs: ok danke, dann mit ifconfig... geht auch. Hatte nur gehofft, dass er eventuell automatisch die IP-Konfiguration aus der interfaces nimmt, wenn er sich in das WLAN anmeldet, aber ist wohl zuviel gewollt.
<Fuchs> vermutlich wuerdest Du Dir das Leben mit wpa_supplicant etwas einfacher machen
<Fuchs> ja, das ist, so weit ich sehe, aktuell zu viel gewollt. Man kann es via nm-dispatcher aber automatisieren. Oder man kann wpa_supplicant nutzen
<user12345> ehrlich gesagt wollte ich wpa_supplicant aus dem grund nicht verwenden, da ich dachte es ginge mit network-manager über cnetworkmanager einfacher... :(
<animax> rumpe1. Danke nochma. Und allen zusammen ersma tschüß.
<user12345> Fuchs: Warum gibt es eigentlich kein Script oder Tool das es einfach auf Konsolenebene möglich macht, sich mit einem WLAN zu verbinden und alle Verschlüsselungsmethoden und alle DHCP und static IPs unterstützt?
<Fuchs> wpa_supplicant kann das ziemlich gut 
<user12345> Fuchs: dann les ich das nochmal durch. danke
<apollo13> user12345: weil es wohl keiner benötigt ;)
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN#Mit-Hilfe-des-Terminals  << da
<user12345> apollo13: bin ich denn niemand ;-(   ;)
<apollo13> user12345: nö, aber wenns jemand braucht der coden kann schreibt er sich sowas, oder wenn eben genügend leute danach schreien. sonst passiert natürlich nix; aber das wird ot ;)
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel> hi
<red__> # route -n | grep UG |tr -s ' '| cut -d " " -f 2  warum klapt das nicht
<rumpe1> red__, was soll denn rauskommen?
<red__> infos übers netzwerk
<rumpe1> red__, ich krieg damit die IP des aktiven gateways meines providers
<red__> ja zb
<red__> bei mir kommt da nix
<rumpe1> und an welcher stelle hakts?
<red__> so wie ich es eingegeben habe so steht s da
<rumpe1> dann führ das doch mal sukzessiv erweitert aus und guck, an welchem zwischenschritt ein unerwünschtes ergebnis auftritt
<red__> ja jetzt funzt es langsam
<jokrebel> cu
<rumpe1> ,funzt? red__ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry rumpe1, ich weiss nichts ueber funzt, ich assoziiere aber confen und funzen damit
<rumpe1> ,funzen? red__ 
<shetlandpony> red__: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<rumpe1> hehe... lieblings-quote ^^
<red__> rumpel ja klappt wobei ich nicht weis was UG sein soll  
<joschi> red__: ip r s to 0/0 |awk '{ print $3 }'
<rumpe1> red__, man route:  "u= up/aktiv, g=gateway"
<joschi> red__: UG = route *U*p und benutzt als *G*ateway
<red__> ah danke  
<monkeyD> hallo meine lieben
<monkeyD> kennt einer von euch eine seite wo man befehle eingeben kann wo man dann sehen kann was sie bedeuten 
<monkeyD> in detail 
<monkeyD> also ich versteh meisten nicht was das mit -d -l -s bedeuten soll 
<monkeyD> wie die syntax ist
<monkeyD> wie und wann man | benutzen soll
<dirty-harry> http://www.google.de/linux oder einfach man <command>
<tm> monkeyD: schaust du hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht oder hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell
<monkeyD> ok, ein freund von mir ist der totale linux crack, und der testet viel und programmiert auch in linux, wenn er sein linux crasht
<monkeyD> tippt er einfach ein paar befehle ein
<monkeyD> dann bekommt er sein altes linux zurück 
<monkeyD> aber sein homeverzeichnis bleibt geschont
<monkeyD> könnte mir einer von euch den befehl geben der alle systemdaten frisch ersetzt 
<tm> monkeyD: dann frag mal deinen tollen freund wie er das macht, dafür sind freunde schliesslich da :)
<sash_> wenn er schalu ist, sind es die befehle chroot, exit und rm :)
<monkeyD> tm: der ist in der uni
<monkeyD> der schreinbt seine klausuren und wollte ihn nicht stören weil er total im stress ist
<tm> monkeyD: der wird nicht den ganzen tag in der uni sein, also fragen - wir raten hier eh nur rum ;)
<monkeyD> ist das vielleicht das hier ?
<monkeyD> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade; sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<tm> monkeyD: ich denke mal nicht :)
<dirty-harry> updaten?! ja gut, sehr empfehlenswert
<Florian_Weber> ist es eigentlich normal, dass OpenGL (ich vermute mal, dass es das ist) auf Maverick (64-Bit auf Quadcore) nach einer Weile zocken sacklahm wird?
<monkeyD> kennst du einen befehl der systemdaten mit frischen erstzt ?
<Florian_Weber> auf meinem Systemmonitor sieht es dann so aus, dass es in den langsamen Momenten zwei Kerne in anspruch nimmt, ansonstne einen
<monkeyD> ersetzt
<Florian_Weber> ich verwende eine Gforce 8600GT mit proprietärem Treiber
<Florian_Weber> und der Effekt ist unabhängig vom Spiel
<Fuchs> Florian_Weber: sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh  nachdem das aufgetreten ist
<Fuchs> die NVRM Nachrichten wuerden mich interessieren, aber an sich interessiert mich der ganze Bug Report. Da ich aber gleich weg muss, packst Du das am besten dann ins ubuntuusers.de Forum
<Florian_Weber> NVRM?
<Fuchs> Florian_Weber: erstell mir einfach den bug report 
<Florian_Weber> moment, ich lade in sofort hoch
<monkeyD> könnte mir einer bitte sagen was ich eingeben muss damit ich mein system wie am anfang hinbekomme, und der mir alle ordner im system löscht die ich selber erstellt habe
<rumpe1> monkeyD, "wie am anfang"?
<monkeyD> werkeinstellungen :)
<rumpe1> monkeyD, also... du könntest mit find alle ordner, die dir gehören, raussuchen lassen und löschen lassen... aber ich bezweifle, daß das so schlau ist
<rumpe1> monkeyD, tjo... dann hättest vielleicht besser btrfs mit snapshots verwendet
<Florian_Weber> http://florianjw.de/diverses/nvidia-bug-report.log.gz
<Fuchs> Florian_Weber: wurde der erstellt _nachdem_ dieses Problem aufgetreten ist? 
<Florian_Weber> ja
<Fuchs> also seither keinen reboot oder so
<Florian_Weber> ja
<Florian_Weber> es tritt reproduzierbar auf, wenn ich eine weile ein mehr oder weniger beliebiges Spiel zocke
<Fuchs> oeh
<jahrome_> ich hab's jetzt endlich geschafft, über pxe zu booten und jetzt will ich auf eine freigabe zugreifen, kriege aber error 5: access denied
<Fuchs> Du hast da reihenweise Segfaults drin, Florian_Weber 
<Fuchs> Florian_Weber: ueberpruefe mal Deinen RAM
<Florian_Weber> wie?
<Florian_Weber> ach so, du meinst die Hardware?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> Memtest
<Fuchs> der Rest sieht relativ normal aus, 
<Florian_Weber> mit sudo?
<Fuchs> nein, beim Booten shift halten und auswaehlen
<Fuchs> laeuft nicht aus Linux heraus
<Fuchs> dann: pruefe mal noch in nvidia-settings  ob Deine Karte powermizer aktiv hat, und wenn ja: wie der die Karte taktet
<Fuchs> der Rest scheint mir auf den ersten Blick i.O. 
<Florian_Weber> der bietet mr zwei memtets an: einen mit serial console 1152200
<Florian_Weber> dann: pruefe mal noch in nvidia-settings  ob Deine Karte powermizer aktiv hat, und wenn ja: wie der die Karte taktet ← Wie?
<Fuchs> nvidia-settings starten
<Florian_Weber> moment, erst: welchen memtest?
<Florian_Weber> oder ist das egal?
<Fuchs> den ohne serial console, aber es sollte egal sein 
<Fuchs> und gem. Bug report kann die Karte powermizer, _und_ sie ist runtergetaktet
<Fuchs> deswegen waere mal interessant zu sehen, ob die sich ggf. nicht mehr hochtaktet. Aber nun muss ich wirklich los. 
<Florian_Weber> OK, bis dann
<Florian_Weber> danke
<jahrome_> weiss hier zufällig jemand, wie man auf freigegebene ordner (windows vista) aus einer pxe-boot umgebung zugreift?
<mgolisch> ?
<mgolisch> mount -t cifs ?
<monkeyD> mgolisch: für was steht das -t ?
<hdp>  -t, --types vfstype
<monkeyD> das heißt ?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<monkeyD> wenn ich ein video in firefox mit divx sehe, dann kann ich das runterladen wenn ich fertig bin in windows
<monkeyD> in ubuntu geht das nicht
<monkeyD> oder doch ?
<mgolisch> ka es gibt doch garkein divx player fuer linux.. oder hab ich was verpasst?
<monkeyD> nein, aber in windows gibt es eine option "speicher film unter"
<monkeyD> gibt es auch sowas in linux ?
<sash_> wie kann ich unter grub2 manuell nen kernel zum booten auswaehlen? in der shell. kernel als befehl gibts offenbar nicht mehr. hab grad keinen browser zur hand zum selbergucken
<C_A_M> moin
<tipo> monkeyD: wenn es DivX für linux nicht gibt wie soll dies dann fkt.
<monkeyD> der lädt doch dem film im temp
<monkeyD> dachte das wenn es in windows geht das es auch in linux geht :)
<ZeroMC> du sollst nicht dachten
<tipo> monkeyD: ja auf manches trifft dies zu, aber meist ist linux != windows
<dirty-harry> klar geht des, nur anders
<Florian_Weber> ich habe eben einen memtest gemacht und im Anschluss hatte sich der Rechner heruntergefahren. Wo finde ich das Ergebnis?
<dirty-harry> Florian_Weber: der ist weg...
<Florian_Weber> und wie kommt man regulär an das Ergebnis, wenn der REchner sich direkt nach der Anfertigung ausschaltet?
<dirty-harry> Florian_Weber: aber wenn du keine rot makierten error-meldungen auf dem bildschirm hattest dürfte alles gut sein
<Florian_Weber> ich habe nicht die ganze Zeit darauf geschaut und dementsprechend den Schluss verpasst
<dirty-harry> Florian_Weber: eigentlich sollte er sich nicht ausschalten! ich lass den oft 3-4 mal durch laufen
<Florian_Weber> kann es sein das der im Anschluss in den Tiefschlaf geht o.Ä.?
<monkeyD> I habe libre office zum ersten mal gestartet und das blatt ist grau, wie kann ich das ändern ?
<dirty-harry> Florian_Weber: denke ich nicht, normaler weise ist memtest4.0 auf loop eingestellt
<Florian_Weber> der Zeigt bei mir v4.10 an…
<dirty-harry> Florian_Weber: oder hast du was an den default umgestellt?
<Florian_Weber> nein, gar nichts
<dirty-harry> Florian_Weber: oh, also bei mir ist noch lucid drauf und das kommt mit 4.0, vielleicht hat sich da was geändert - ich schau mal
<tipo> monkeyD: ein neues dokument öffnen
<tipo> monkeyD: oder ist nur die hintergrundfarbe grau und du möchtest diese auf weiß ändern
<dirty-harry> Florian_Weber: also ich fand nix was darauf hindeutet, dass sich "default = loop" geändert hätte
<Florian_Weber> OK, danke
<dirty-harry> Florian_Weber: wie viel speicher hast du denn insgesamt
<Florian_Weber> ~3Gig
<Florian_Weber> 2*1 + 2*0,5
<dirty-harry> außerdem wenn jemand mehr über memtest86+ weiß soll er es bitte sagen
<Florian_Weber> die 0.gGig-Riegel sind aber schon älter
<dirty-harry> Florian_Weber: ok, weil in dem memtest-forum haben einige was von großen memblocken und problemen geschrieben >4GB
<dirty-harry> Florian_Weber: du könntest den memtest nochmal laufen lassen und die einstellungen auf "Beep on Error" ändern, mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein
<Wubbbi> Hallo :) Ich hab einen ordner mit 16 header-datein drinne. Nun suche ich genau die header datei, welche eine funktion deklariert. Gibt es einen befehl mit dem ich genau diese 16 header datein auf einmal nach dem wort durchsuchen kann?
<mgolisch> grep
<sdx23> Wubbbi: grep "int foo" *.h
<sash_> Wubbbi: grep suchbegriff *.h
<sdx23> hm, redundant hält besser.
<sash_> da kommen wir alle. wenns einfach ist und um konsole geht. :)
<Wubbbi> danke
<Florian_Weber> dirty-harry: ich lasse den schon länger nochmal laufen, bisher zeigt er nichts an
<Florian_Weber> behält er die Fehlermeldungen bis zum Schluss?
<schweegi> wie aktiviere ich in ubuntu den logout-sound?
<ring0> welche directx version wird eigentlich derzeit für die nutzung mit wine empfohlen, 9 oder 10? ich erinnere mich, dass 10 noch vor gar nicht allzulanger zeit experimentell war. installation natürlich per winetricks
<k1l> ring0: imho kommt das auf das verwendete programm an
<ring0> k1l, also kann ich getrost beide installieren und das programm sucht sich die von ihm bevorzugte version?
<k1l> ring0: k.a. schau in der wine appdb nach, mit welcher das programm am besten läuft
<ring0> k1l, da wird die version nicht erwähnt. komm ich wohl ums testen nicht herum, ohne d3d, mit 9 und mit 10 :)
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Nutzt jemand von euch vdpau? Ich hab gerade ein frisches Ubuntu 10.10 installiert und bekomme mit mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau $file den Fehler: Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 23. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das beheben kann?
<Fuchs> fr00d: vdpau Pakete installiert? 
<fr00d> libvdpau1 ist drauf.
<fr00d> Ich hatte gerade nvidia-current getestet, ich installier' mal den 185er.
<fr00d> Im Netz gibt's ein paar Posts, die behaupten der 260er Treiber wäre was vdpau angeht gerade etwas buggy.
<MaoXiang> Guten Abend ist jemand da?
<k1l> ,wf? MaoXiang 
<shetlandpony> MaoXiang: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<PBeck> hi
<marcuy> hi PBeck 
<PBeck> hi marcuy 
<MaoXiang> Also zu meinem Problem, ich möchte mir gerne ein Skript schreiben, welches einen Befehl mit sudo verwendet, und unsichtbar das Passwort mit einträgt, da es für die Arbeit würde ich gerne vermeiden das die Leute dieses Passwort herausbekommen.
<sash_> ,sudo? MaoXiang 
<shetlandpony> MaoXiang: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<dadrc> MaoXiang, wenn das wirklich mit sudo sein muss, kannst du deinem User Rechte dafür geben, das entsprechende Programm mit sudo ohne Passworteingabe auszuführen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration
<fr00d> Es hat nicht geholfen den 185er Treiber zu installieren. Hat noch jemand ne Idee was ich probieren könnte, um vdpau mit dem mplayer wieder ans laufen zu bekommen?
<dadrc> fr00d, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=141656
<MaoXiang> also die sache ist, ich muss den mplayer benutzen um damit einen usb.dongle auszulesen und das macht der auch, aber ich habe halt das problem das das auch leute nutzen sollen die sich mit den terminal befehlen nicht auskennen und dafür brauch ich leider auch das sudo passwort weil sich mein mplayer nicht umstellen lassen will
<sash_> ahja... mplayer als root. wie sinnvoll
<MaoXiang> ja es geht um einen befehl der sich nicht vom normalen user ausführen lassen will, weil ich da bestimmte vorgaben wie den zu nutzenden treiber und device gebe.
<MaoXiang> und den treiber und device habe ich schon versucht mit chmod umsźustellen und die stellen sich da leider quer und ich wollte nur ungern in den treibern alleine rumpfuschen
<dadrc> Das klingt nicht nach einer sinnvollen Lösung. Ich würd sagen, such lieber eine Lösung für das unterliegende Problem, statt mit sudo rumzuhantieren. Wenn du dein Problem genau beschreibst, wer weiß... vielleicht kennt ja hier jemand eine Lösung
<fr00d> dadrc: Hab ich probiert, aber da das ja ein gerade installiertes System ist kann ich da noch nichts verfrickeltes finden. Auch die libvdpau_nvidia* libs unter /usr/lib/ werden sauber entfernt, wenn ich die Treiberpakete wieder entferne.
<MaoXiang> ich möchte gerne diesen befehl ausführen: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:norm=PAL_BGHIN:width=720:height=576:outfmt:uyvy:device=/dev/easycap0:input=o:fps=25:adevice=/dev/easysnd1:audiorate=48000:amode=1:forceaudio:immediatemode=0 -hardframedrop -vo xv -ao alsa
<fr00d> Trial & Error: Ich probier' jetzt mal die einzelnen Versionen durch. Mal sehen ob eine macht, was ich haben will.
<MaoXiang> und ohne sudo verweigert er mir jeden angegeben parameter
<MaoXiang> oh man, zeit verplant -.- ich muss los, morgen wieder versuchen... bb
<fr00d> Welchen Nvidia Treiber sollte ich den normalerweise mit der NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8500 GT (G86) benutzen?
<Headbasher> den neusten
<dadrc> fr00d, sicher, dass die G86 vdpau können? Dachte, das geht erst ab der G92-Reihe
<fr00d> 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 ist gerade drauf.
<fr00d> Ja, das kann die, ich hatte es ja laufen, bis zum Festplattencrash.
<dadrc> Ok, dann hab ich nichts gesagt =)
<fr00d> Das war am Ende auch relativ simpel, weil dann Ubuntu ja auch den Mplayer mit vdpau Unterstützung geliefert hat und man den NVIDIA Treiber auch direkt aus den Repos installieren konnte.
<dadrc> Jau
<dadrc> So läuft das bei meiner 8800GT G92 auch
<fr00d> Das hat eigentlich immer verdammt viel Spaß gemacht, solange es funktioniert hat...
<dadrc> Alles einmal installiert, ausgewählt, geht.
<Wubbbi> Kann mir jemand bitte sagen, wie man einen patch erstellt? Was ist der Befehl dazu?
<fr00d> Ich probier' mal mein Glück im englischen Ubuntuchannel.
<dadrc> Wubbbi, mit diff
<Wubbbi> und dann? diff "new" "alt"?
<dadrc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Prerequisites schlägt diff -ruN old new > patch vor
<fr00d> Ist irgendwer da, der mit mplayer und vdpau Videos abspielen kann und mir sagt welche Treiberversion er benutzt?
<bekks> fr00d: 270.29
<fr00d> bekks: Haste den direkt von nvidia runtergeladen und installiert?
<bekks> Ja. Kann ich aber keinem empfehlen, das ebenso zu tun.
<Wedelwolf> der hier is deutsch <_<
<Wedelwolf> ich krieg bei google-earth diese ausgabe /usr/bin/google-earth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found <--- installiert hab ich ne .deb
<jokrebel> re
<beaver74> hm, musste hier heute etwas komisches feststellen: Verwende in einem aelteren Rechner eine 3com Karte, das Modul 3c59x wird geladen und die NIC wie unter anderen Distributionen im half-duplex betrieben. Auffaellig ist, dass sie nach dem booten und ersten laden im HD laeuft, entlade ich das Modul und lade es sofort wieder, ohne das Optionen unter /etc/modprobe.de gesetzt sind, wird sie im FD betrieben. Wie kann dass sein, woher bekommt der Ker
<beaver74> nel/das Module diese Option?
<beaver74> wie muesste denn die .conf in /etc/modprobe.d/ aussehen, um eine Option dem Modul mitzugeben? Kann mir da jemand einen link aus dem ubuntuwiki schicken?
<Dr_Evil> pog: also mit geänderter lüftung hat rsync seit gestern ca 3,5TB kopiert, kein absturz
<beaver74> nu ja, ich schau mal, die NIC sollte eh mal raus und getauscht werden
<C_A_M> ich habe ein problem mit der usb einbindung in virtualbox, die anleitungen im netz bringen mich nicht weiter. es wird überall was von der benutzergruppe vboxusers geschrieben die es bei mir scheinbar nicht zu geben scheint.
<k1l> ,virtualbox? C_A_M 
<shetlandpony> C_A_M, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> unter punkt installation -nacharbeiten mal reinschauen. oder bei problemlösungen
<C_A_M> oktay-ibm2, danke werd ich noch einmal durchlesen
<jokrebel> C_A_M: nach ok nicht TAB drücken, sonst schreibst Du den falschen an. ;-)
<C_A_M>  aha, danke hab mich schon gewundert :)
<C_A_M> ahh jokrebell, moin warst gestern als ich wiedergekommen bin leider nicht mehr da
<C_A_M> hatte gestern noch vergeblich versucht meie .avi zu kompremieren
<C_A_M> http://aquawahn.de/dl/boot.avi
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Und wenn Du jemanden _wirklich_ anschreiben willst ist die TAB-Taste sinnvoll - dann verschreibt man sich nicht und der ander bekommt mit, dass er direkt angesprochen wurde (was bei Dir grade leider nicht klappte) <g>
<C_A_M> muss ich noch lernen wie man mit dem irc richtig umgeht
<C_A_M> der link von mir war zb für dich gedacht, das ist das video welches ich gestern gemacht habe zum thema herunterfahren und starten
<C_A_M> ist leider 100mb groß
<x1o> hallo mein sound knackt manchmal unter rhythmbox, nur ganz kurz und unauffällig aber ich möchte es dennoch nciht
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Und überfordert meinen betagten Rechner leider maßlos. Sorry, kann das leider nicht so abspielen, dass ich was erkennen könnt … aber es gibt ja noch andere hilfsbereite Leute hier. Am besten wird sein, Du versuchst Dein Problem nochmals in Worte zu fassen (an alle) und dann dazu den Link nochmal pasten.
<x1o> oder wenn ich bspw das youtubefenster wegmache wo grad ein lied kommt, knackts kurz
<Fuchs> x1o: snd_hda_intel?   wenn ja: powersaveoptionen davon mal ausknipsen. 
<x1o> Fuchs, ne externe soundkarte
<x1o> wenn ich unter gstreamer properties gehe und da auf pulseaudio stelle und teste dann knackt es wenn der testtotn kommt, wenn ich auf alsa stelle knackt es nicht so gut wie garnciht, obwohl es auf alsa stand und unter rhythmbox manchmal knackte
<x1o> es ist 5.1
<Fuchs> welche Karte mit welchem Treiber? 
<x1o> terratec aureon mkii usb
<x1o> hatte probleme mit 5.1 sound wo ich aber alle einstellungen rückgängig gemacht hatte, gings dann doch
<Fuchs> gut, kenne ich dann wirklich gar nicht, in dem Fall muss ich sonstwem uebergeben
<x1o> kann das nciht an dieser resample methode liegen?
<x1o> kannst du mir kurz erklären was genau enable-lfe-remixing = yes heißt?
<x1o> lfe ist der subwoofer aber was heißt diesees remixing?
<Sysopa> daß der Subwoofer das Summensignal kriegt
<x1o> hö?
<x1o> achso
<x1o> was passiert wenn das auf no ist?
<x1o> kriegt er dann gar kein signal?
<C_A_M> ich weiß wirklich nicht wie ich das aussehen und verhalten beschreiben soll ausser das es überhaupt nicht mehr wie früher ist. kannst du mir ein converter empfehlen, der iriverter funktioniert leider nicht
<Sysopa> kann mir jemand sagen, wo/wie ich einen Ubuntu Realtime Freak finde?
<Sysopa> geht um Jack+Pulse auf Kubuntu 10.10
<Sysopa> irgendwie ist da nix mehr so, wies mal war
<jokrebel> ,frag? Sysopa vielleicht weiß ja einer was.
<shetlandpony> Sysopa vielleicht weiss ja einer was.: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Sysopa> Problem: extreme Probleme mit Latenz, alles übliche (RT Kernel, RT Rechte, NOHZ und die üblichen Tricks alle schon durch) - unter Gentoo läuft das System sauber und flüssig: http://thomas.schattenlauf.de/kubunturt.txt
<Fuchs> Sysopa: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jack#Echtzeitprioritaet  und somit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tonstudio/Konfiguration   hast Du durch? 
<Sysopa> Fuchs jups... ich war sogar schon soweit, Pulse ganz zu töten, RT Kernel installiert und Jackd beim Systemstart gestartet... das Einzige, was ich noch nicht durch hab, ist der Wechsel auf Jack1
<Sysopa> unter Gentoo hatte ich den alten Jackd
<Sysopa> aber gäbe es da prinzipelle Probleme, würde man das irgendwo finden
<KingK0ng> C_A_M: willste die bottmeldungen anzeigen lassen?
<KingK0ng> *boot
<C_A_M> was angezeigt wird ist mir eigentlich relativ egal wenn ich mir sicher sein kann das mein system nicht schon wieder beschädigt ist. mich wundert und iritiert es halt das es beim booten und herunterfahren nicht mehr so ausschaut wie vorher
<monkeyD> kann mir einer sagen wie es linux schafft meine geräte zu erkennen und die passenden treiber zu installieren ?
<KingK0ng> C_A_M: das schaut nach dem normalen look von 10.04 aus im video
<jokrebel> gn8
<C_A_M> ist aber 10.10 und es hat vorher ganz anders ausgesehen, die schrift ist ganz anders und das ubuntulogo auch
<KingK0ng> C_A_M: 10.10 hab ich noch nicht gesehen kein plan
<C_A_M> naja, hauptsache das system ist nicht beschädigt, habs gerade erst frisch installiert und eingerichtet. vielen dank fürs nachschauen.
<Sysopa> naja, reicht für heute - ich frage morgen nochmal rum... wünsche Euch eine gute Nacht... 
<KingK0ng> C_A_M: sonst kannste ja noch in die logdateien gucken um eventuell fehler zu finden http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien 
<C_A_M> Danke
<bekks> C_A_M: Sieht vollkommen normal aus. Und mit ffmpeg kann man sowas konvertieren.
<monkeyD> ich habe bei mir ein theme drauf installiert und seit dem habe ich bei libre office kein weisse blatt mehr
<monkeyD> wie kann ich das umstellen =
<bekks> Wähle ein anderes Theme.
<C_A_M> Danke, wird schon installiert
<monkeyD> kann man das nicht umstellen und so einstellen dass das blatt weiss wird ?
<jham> monkeyD:  und http://tinyurl.com/48dp3r4
<Fuchs> monkeyD: kann man, in der Regel sind GTK+ Themes, abgesehen von der Engine, Klartextdateien, die Du mit einem beliebigen Texteditor bearbeiten kannst
<Fuchs> monkeyD: ggf. ist es aber gescheiter, den Fehler dem Autoren des Themes zu melden
<monkeyD> ich bin linux noob, weiss noch nicht wie das systemaufgebaut ist und was man alles machen muss
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> monkeyD, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du Dich da mal einlesen, da findest Du reihenweise interessante Informationen und weitere Quellen verlinkt 
<jham> vor allem ist ganz schlimm, dass der OO mit dark themes bug schon seit 2007 gemeldet wurde und der immer noch auftritt
 * monkeyD bookmarked
<monkeyD> shetlandpony: kennst du eine gute seite wo einfach beschrieben wird was der unterschied zwischen windows und linus ist und wie im groben linux aufgebaut ist ?
<shetlandpony> Sorry monkeyD, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber und wie im groben linux aufgebaut ist
<k1l> ,bot? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> monkeyD: ich bin ein bot ;p
<jham> monkeyD: wie waer's damit fuer den leichten einstieg? http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/ubuntu/
<monkeyD> jham: danke
<jham> monkeyD: http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/ch019.html
<jham> ueberhaupt, das wichtigste bei linux ist suchmaschinen bedienen wollen
<monkeyD> kennst du aber trozdem einige leichte seiten wo erklährt wird wie linux im groben aufgebaut ist und wie sich linux zu windows unterscheidet 
<monkeyD> ach das ist es ja :)
<ultimo>   
<Fuchs> der oben verlinkte Artikel fuer Einsteiger beleuchtet dies, mitunter. 
<Fuchs> aber lesen musst Du die verlinkten Texte dann selber
<monkeyD> jo, vielen dank
<k1l> monkeyD: lies erstmal was dir bisher gegeben wurde. damit hast du schonmal genug zu tun.
<jham> monkeyD: btw, bei allgemeinen themen/fragen, die wenig mit ubuntu zu tun haben, helfen dir leute in #ubuntu-de-offtopic gern :)
<monkeyD> ok, mein wissenshunger ist nicht zu sättigen, will alles wissen, wie erkennet linux meine hardware und woher weiss es welche treiber installiert werden müsse, und wie......
<monkeyD> danke erst mal für die links 
<monkeyD> ich lese erst mal :)
<x1o> monkeyD, les erstmal was über den linux kernel, den eigentlich ist nur der kernel linux und sonst nichts
<x1o> wiki hilft
<monkeyD> ok mach ich x1o, muss noch viel lesen, zb wieso in linux treiber module heißen ?
 * Fuchs verweist noch mal auf den schoenen Offtopickanal
<alamar> monkeyD: tun sie nicht
<x1o> http://koeln.center.tv/cms/
<Fuchs> x1o: ja? 
<x1o> sry
<x1o> falsches fenster, mensch
<Fr4gg0r> nabend
<Fr4gg0r> jemand ne idee warum die shell nur "angehalten" zurückgibt, wenn ich sudo gedit xx ausführ? oO
<Fuchs> Fr4gg0r: erstens moechtest Du lieber gksu(do) nehmen 
<Fuchs> zweitens: weil da vermutlich ein Signal kam, welches das verursacht hat. Koennte man mit strace analysieren
<Fr4gg0r> gksudo failt auch :D
<Fr4gg0r> exit 1
<Fuchs> nun, das ist dann ein Rueckgabewert des Programmes, und ein != 0 bedeutet, dass da irgend etwas schief gelaufen ist. Gedit selber kannst Du ausfuehren, als Normalnutzer? 
<Fuchs> (der Hinweis mit strace gilt abgesehen davon weiter) 
<Fr4gg0r> gedit läuft
<Fr4gg0r> ich mein vor 3min ging ja auch noch sudo gedit^^
<Fr4gg0r> hab nur einmal reboot gemacht
<Fuchs> nun, ich kann nun raten, was da alles schief gehen koennte, eine schon laufende gedit instanz, die aber unter anderen Rechten laeuft, kaputte Rechte unterhalb von ~, weil Du ein paar mal sudo statt gksu verwendet hast ...
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, analysieren koennte man das mit strace
<Fr4gg0r> mh
<razer> servus zam
<razer> darf man hier auch wegen eclipse und java problemen fragen?
<Fuchs> wenn ein Ubuntuzusammenhang da ist: sicher doch. Ansonsten lieber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<razer> ich versuchs mal
<razer> also ich hatte des problem dass eclipse immer abgeschmiert is
<razer> also eingefroren
<razer> dann hab ichs neu installiert
<razer> also unter ubuntu
<razer> hat auch nichts gebracht
<razer> dann hab ich java zeugs neu installiert
<razer> also jdk, jvm usw
<Deem> ,enteR? razer 
<shetlandpony> razer: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<razer> und jetz startet eclipse nicht mehr
<Fuchs> razer: Eclipse legt in einem versteckten Ordner in Deinem Arbeitsverzeichnis logdateien an
<Fuchs> razer: also wenn eclipse beim Start auf der Konsole nicht sagt, warum es nicht startet, dann waeren die einen Blick wert
<Fuchs> also entweder im .metadata  Ordner von Deinem Eclipse-Arbeitsverzeichnis, oder innerhalb von ~/.eclipse 
<Fuchs> auf einer Konsole starten waere aber wohl die erste Idee
<Fuchs> und nur am Rande: eine jvm brauchst Du nicht, wenn schon eine jdk da ist. JDK ist sowohl Entwicklungstools wie auch die VM. Siehe auch: 
<Fuchs> ,java? razer 
<shetlandpony> razer, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<razer> wenn ich eclipse über konsole starte dann passiert auch nichts. java läuft auf 100 proz cpu und nichts passiert
<razer> logfiles hab ich auch keine finden können
<Fuchs> razer: welche jdk ist aktiv? 
<razer> ich schau mal nach wie ich des nachschauen kann...dauert bissl
<Fuchs> steht im java artikel, ich gehe nun schlafen, viel Erfolg, wenn keiner sonst hier ist: schreib es in das ubuntuusers.de Forum
<razer> gn8
<exs> hi
<exs> mal ne frage zwischendurch. bei gnome2.9, wenn man da ein fenster vergrößert oder verkleinert, dann wird ein auswahlrahmen angezeigt. geht das nicht mehr in echtzeit?
<C_A_M> weiß jemand ob es ein unterschied in den Systemen gibt bei der installation eines Servers auf ubuntu, einmal über die ubuntu wiki und der installation von lampp uber tasksel?
<ooxi> hi, ich brauche libtool 2.2 auf einem ubuntu hardy, allerdings gibt es das weder in den backports noch in den updates
<ooxi> was soll ich machen?
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-02
<KingK0ng_> ooxi: http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/
<ooxi> KingK0ng_, ja ich bau es mir auch gerade selbst
<ooxi> aber das mag ich eigentlich nur sehr ungern
<ooxi> haette lieber eine moeglichkeit das hardy paket hochzuziehen
<bullgard_> Synaptic: "Siproxd is a proxy/masquerading daemon for the SIP (Session Initiation Protocol) which is used in IP telephony. It allows SIP clients (like kphone, linphone) to work behind an IP masquerading firewall or router." --  Was ist ein »masquerading« router?
<bullgard> Welche Ubuntu-Anwendungsprogramme verwenden das DEB-Programmpaket siproxd?
<MaoXiang> guten morgen
<MaoXiang> wie kann man den mplayer dazu bringen seine komandos und einstellungen ohne "sudo" anzunehmen?
<razer> morgen zusammen
<sq-one> moin
<MaoXiang> moin moin
<razer> ich hab ein problem mit eclipse/netbeans/jdk und hab gestern schon gefragt. konnte mir leider keiner helfen. im eclipse channel schlafen noch alle also frag ich mal hier
<razer> eclipse stürzt bei mir immer ab wenn ich tooltips verwenden will
<razer> version in die neuste (helios) von der eclipse seite. fehler: http://razer-design.de/tmp/eclipse_error.png
<razer> konsole meint das hier: http://nopaste.info/b49736719c.html
<razer> wär super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte, auch wenns nicht unbedingt hier rein gehört
<razer_> hatte zu meinem problem noch jemand was geschrieben?
<razer_> wlan hat mich im stich gelassen und ich habs nicht bemerkt
<MaoXiang> sry razer, aber ist wohl noch kaum einer wach
<razer_> :/ versuch wars wert
<razer_> dann mal ne andere frage evtl können die anwesenden mir da helfen
<razer_> wenn ich über synaptic das jdk installiere
<razer_> dann sollten ja alle programme die ich nachher installiere wissen wo jdk liegt?
<MaoXiang> ja theoretisch schon, hast auch die libs mit installiert?
<razer_> netbeans behauptet dass kein jdk installiert ist, was aber früher kein problem war
<MaoXiang> also alle dazugehörigen komponenten?
<razer_> die muss man gesondert installieren?
<MaoXiang> schau doch mal ob es vlt ein jdk für netbeans in der paketverwaltung zu finden ist
<razer_> naja halt alles was mir synaptic so als abhänigkeiten angezeigt hat
<mgolisch> naja du hast netbeans aus dem repo installiert?
<razer_> ja hab ich
<mgolisch> k naja dann sag ihm halt wo das jdk liegt kann man ja sicher angeben
<MaoXiang> ansonsten versuch mal das libnb-javaparser-java
<MaoXiang> da steht auch was in den beschreibungen zu netbeans
<f31n> hey, kennt wer ne möglichkeit den google kalender und die kontakte mit evolution zu syncen?
<papachaotica> im googelcallender findes du irgendwo einen freigabe link
<f31n> der freigabelink den ich jetzt gefunden hab dient zur veröffentlichung meines kalenders für öffentliche suchergebnisse meinst du den?
<f31n> ah habs ... man muss nur eigens bei evolution einen neuen kalender hinzufügen und die logindaten vom gmail konto noch mal angeben
<f31n> :) danke
<arl4223> moin @ll
<arl4223> bin ich hier richtig, wenn ich ein problem mit apt-get und aptitude habe?
<MaoXiang> ja das biste
<MaoXiang> was hast denn fürn problem?
<arl4223> also ich setze drei pakete (sun-java6-bin -jdk -jre) auf hold
<arl4223> einmal vie dpkg --set-selections und einmal vie aptitude hold
<arl4223> bei beiden zeigt er si mir danach auch als "hold" an
<arl4223> wenn ich nun mit apt-get upgrade -s schaue was er macht, dann sagt er mri auch, dass er die pakete zurückhalten würde
<arl4223> wenn ich nun ABER aptitude safe-upgrade -s mache, dann will er die installieren
<arl4223> wtf???
<MaoXiang> da kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, das ist glaube ich nen fehler der durch das safe-upgrade kommt, da er dann die geholdeten pakete mit runterlädt
<MaoXiang> einfach um sie wenn du sie installierst dann bereits hast...
<MaoXiang> ich würde eh nur mit einem der beiden programme arbeiten... entweder aptitude oder apt-get
<arl4223> ja ich will mit aptitude arbeiten und da geht es nicht :-)
<MaoXiang> hm, und wenn du kein safe-upgrade machst? was macht er dann?
<arl4223> du meinst nur nen upgrade
<arl4223> da macht er das gleiche
<MaoXiang> dann musst denk ich mal die 3 pakete von der hold nehmen, und hinterher wieder auf die hold setzen
<MaoXiang> das wäre jetzt die einfachste variante, mit den anderen möglichkeiten kenn ich mich leider nicht aus
<arl4223> unhold hatte ich schon gemacht
<arl4223> aptitude search ~ahold
<arl4223> zeigt auch  den jeweils zu erwartenden status an
<MaoXiang> dann kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, vlt ist nachher noch nen anderer on der sich mit aptitude besser auskennt
<sq-one> Gibt es eine Möglichekeit den DNS-Cache zu leeren? Ähnlich wie "ipconfig -flushdns" unter Windows?
<MaoXiang> schau mal unter den argumenten für ifconfig nach
<sq-one> so, habe gerade mal etwas recherchiert. Unter Linux gibt es sowas wohl, muss aber aktiviert werden. Hier ist es ganz gut erläutert http://tinyurl.com/4743gku
<shetlandpony> sq-one's tiny url: lokaler DNS Cache unter Linux wie bei Windows? / Fragen / Community / Home - LinuxCommunity
<arl4223> sq-one wenn du keinen lokalen DNS cache installiert hast, dann gibt es keinen unter Linux
<arl4223> hast du etwas wie nscd laufen?
<sq-one> arl4223: Nein, sprich ich habe auch keinen DNS-Cache.
<bullgard>  Welche Ubuntu-Anwendungsprogramme verwenden das DEB-Programmpaket siproxd?
<arl4223> sq-one so habe ich es zumindest verstanden
<PrickelPit> bullgard, sip-clients die du damit per masquerading hinter einem nat-router betreiben willst.
<PrickelPit> also voip software clients oder sip kompatible ip-telefone
<bullgard> PrickelPit: Welche sind das konkret?
<PrickelPit> snom telefone zb. software sip-clients hatte ich noch nicht im einsatz.
<bullgard> Meine Ubuntu-VoiP-Programme funktionieren, ohne daß bei mir ein Daemon siproxd läuft. 
<bullgard> Aber das Paket ist installiert.
<PrickelPit> wird als abhängigkeit installiert worden sein, sobald du mehrere telefone hinter einem nat-router betreiben willst, willst du auch siproxd.
<joschi> bullgard: `aptitude why siproxd`
<Sysopa> gibts ein bekanntes Kubuntu 10.10 spezifisches Problem mit Akonadi? Behauptet, kann sich nicht am D-Bus registrieren, am Anfang nur bei jedem 5. Neustart, jetzt mitlerweile startet er gar nicht mehr - die Hilfe unter http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting/de hab ich durch...
<bullgard> joschi: '~$ aptitude why siproxd; i   ekiga Schlägt vor siproxd'. (Ekiga hatte ich früher auf diesem Rechner benutzt.)
<Sysopa> hm...
<MaoXiang> hey leute, ich möchte einen befehl in ein skript einbauen, aber wenn ich den befehl ohne sudo nutze dann gibt er mir keine rechte, da ich ind em befehl parameter verwende die ich anscheinend nur mit root rechten nutzen darf... es hanbdelt sich um den mplayer
<joschi> MaoXiang: und deine frage ist nun was?
<MaoXiang> wie kann ich in dem befehl das sudo umgehen?
<joschi> MaoXiang: kommt auf das kommando und den fehler an
<MaoXiang> ich kann das ja nun auch nicht dem root anhängen... das ist ja auch keine wirkliche lösung
<MaoXiang> also das komando: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:norm=PAL_BGHIN:width=720:height=576:outfmt:uyvy:device=/dev/easycap0:input=o:fps=25:adevice=/dev/easysnd1:audiorate=48000:amode=1:forceaudio:immediatemode=0 -hardframedrop -vo xv -ao alsa
<joschi> MaoXiang: und die fehlermeldung?
<MaoXiang> kann nicht gestartet werden
<MaoXiang> benötigt superkuh rechte
<Sysopa> .oO( "too many fingers on keyboard, error." )
<MaoXiang> lol
<joschi> MaoXiang: ich bin sicher, dass der wortlaut der fehlermeldung nicht dem entspricht, was du gepostet hast
<MaoXiang> so und dann kommt folgender mplayer: could not connect to socket
<MaoXiang> mplayer: No such file or directory
<Sysopa> gibts unter Kubuntu 10.10 ein Problem mit Akonadi? Behauptet, kann sich nicht am D-Bus registrieren, am Anfang nur bei jedem 5. Neustart, jetzt mitlerweile startet er gar nicht mehr - die Hilfe unter http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting/de hab ich durch...
<MaoXiang> wenn ich es mit sudo ausführe dann läufts
<MaoXiang> kurz afk
<joschi> MaoXiang: dann prüfe die rechte auf die angegebenen devices /dev/easy* und packe deinen benutzer ggf. in die benötigte(n) gruppe(n)
<MaoXiang> mach ich das mit den devices mit chown?
<Sysopa> NEIN
<Sysopa> Du gibtst dem User die Rechte, die das Device braucht
<Sysopa> wenn z.B. das Device root.audio gehört. muß der User in die Gruppe audio mit rein
<MaoXiang> mit ls /dev/easy* -l gibt er mir nur die gruppe root, und die will ich eigentlich nicht so gerne jedem geben
<Sysopa> öhm
<Sysopa> nein
<MaoXiang> kann ich dem nicht die gruppe users zusätzlich zuordnen?
<Sysopa> zusätzlich nicht, nein...
<MaoXiang> wie kann ich denn dann die gruppe neu zuordnen? mit chown lässt er mich nicht
<yogg> Hallo
<yogg> Habe folgendes problem mit xinetd: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/346852/
<yogg> Es horcht nicht auf ipv4 
<yogg> ich weiß aber nicht wieso
<nickthequick> hallo. will /boot von alten kerneln befreien, aber es scheint so, dass  aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic zuviel löschen würde ? spricht irgendwas dagegen, einfach die entsprechenden dateien zu entfernen bei /boot ?
<nickthequick> also das aptitude war ein beispiel
<yogg> es sollte aug 515 gehorcht werden
<Marsimoto> tag
<Marsimoto> folgendes: ich habe zwei server, die den gleichen stand bekommen sollen - einer ubuntu 8.04 und einer 10.04
<Marsimoto> der 8er soll umziehen auf die neue maschine
<yogg> a ja ubuntu 8.04
<Marsimoto> gibt es eine möglichkeit, alle user inklusive gruppenzugehörigkeit etc zu "backuppen"?
<nickthequick> root@Bruessel:~# aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic
<nickthequick> Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:       
<nickthequick>   libequinox-osgi-java{u} libfelix-framework-java{u} libfelix-main-java{u} 
<nickthequick>   libnb-platform12-java{u} libservlet2.5-java{u} libswing-layout-java{u} 
<nickthequick>   linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic visualvm{u} 
<nickthequick>  sollte ich lieber nicht durchführen oder ?
<joschi> MaoXiang: du kannst die erstellung der devices und welchen benutzern/gruppen sie gehören über udev konfigurieren
<MaoXiang> ok, ich versuchs mal
<joschi> Marsimoto: die benutzer- und gruppeninformationen stehen in /etc/{passwd,shadow,group,gshadow}, sofern du nicht noch andere authentifizierungsquellen nutzt (ldap, nis…)
<MaoXiang> er sagt mir das das schon läuft...
<joschi> Marsimoto: du solltest die dateien aber nicht einfach kopieren, da die UIDs und GIDs auf dem neuen system nicht unbedingt mit denen des alten systems harmonieren
<Marsimoto> hm, alles klar, danke joschi
<joschi> yogg: xinetd und inetutils-inetd in der prozessliste passen nicht so ganz zusammen…
<nickthequick> ok. mit apt-get werden nur die linux-images selbst entfernt. das tuts. ciao
<yogg> joschi: danke habs grade gesehen da lief noch ein alter process den habe ich jetzt gekillt nun läufts
<MaoXiang> hm, lässt sich auch nicht beenden... 
<MaoXiang> :joschi er sagt mir error binding control socket, seems udevd is already running
<mgolisch> aehm
<mgolisch> ja weil das ja schon laeuft..
<mgolisch> wem gehoeren die devices denn?
<MaoXiang> ja wie kann ich das denn beenden wenn er mich das nicht mit stop oder kill machen lässt?
<mgolisch> root:root?
<MaoXiang> die gehören root
<mgolisch> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UDEV
<MaoXiang> ls /dev/easy* -l
<MaoXiang> crw-rw---- 1 root root 180, 192 2011-03-02 10:51 /dev/easycap0
<MaoXiang> crw-rw---- 1 root root 180, 193 2011-03-02 10:51 /dev/easysnd1
<mgolisch> da steht wie man eigene regeln erstellt
<MaoXiang> ah ok, dann erstmal lesen
<MOSMarauder> Frage: Kumpel hat auf seiner kiste selbst einen Kernel gebaut. Der läuft auch, aber nun will er etwas anderes compilen. Das schlägt aber fehl weil er den Kernel net identifizieren kann (Could not identify kernel)
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Wenn ich in meinem Panel auf Orte -> Persönlicher Ordner klicke öffnet sich der vlc statt ein nautilus. Wo kann ich das wieder umstellen?
<joschi> MOSMarauder: genauer?
<MOSMarauder> joschi: mehr weiss ich net ausser das er sasg-ng compilen will
<MOSMarauder> der kernel heisst so: 2.6.35-trunk-amd64
<MOSMarauder> die sources 2.6.35 sind da
<MOSMarauder> ./usr/src/linux-2.6.35.8/
<Sysopa> gibts unter Kubuntu 10.10 ein Problem mit Akonadi? Behauptet, kann sich nicht am D-Bus registrieren, am Anfang nur bei jedem 5. Neustart, jetzt mitlerweile startet er gar nicht mehr - die Hilfe unter http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting/de hab ich durch...
<RedKnight> fr00d: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus#Persoenliche-Orte-oeffnen-sich-nicht-mit-Nautilus
<bullgard> fr00d: Vielleicht im gconf-editor?
<shetlandpony> RedKnight's url: http://tinyurl.com/4pg5p27 | Nautilus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<RedKnight> Hat da jemand ein Verzeichnis mit vlc geöffnet statt dateien? :D
<joschi> MOSMarauder: probier spaßeshalber mal einen symlink /usr/src/linux-2.6.35.8/ -> /usr/src/linux anzulegen. manchmal suchen programme dort die kernel header.
<MOSMarauder> k
<Marsimoto> tag
<Marsimoto> mein apache liefert mit php5 die phpinfo.php korrekt aus, alle anderen php-files werden nur als leere seiten ausgeliefert - logs sagen nichts
<mgolisch> welche anderen seiten?
<MaoXiang> So, falls sich noch wer erinnert,  ich will die /dev/easy* devices für die gruppe users freigeben, ich habe jetzt die devices in eine rgeldatei für udev geschrieben. wie kann ich denn jetzt die gruppe für die devices auf users setzen?
<mgolisch> GROUP="users" ?
<MaoXiang> also an die regel für das device einfach group=users ranhängen?
<MaoXiang> also ich habe jetzt die regel geändert und auch die Datei für die gruppe users freigegebn, aber irgendwie läufts immernoch nicht
<mgolisch> ?
<mgolisch> was laeuft nicht=
<MaoXiang> also irgendwie gibt er mir die device nicht als root:users
<MaoXiang> so jetzt hab ich die devices ordentlich root:users zuordnen können und die user in die gruppe eingetragen, aber irgendwie darf ich immernochnicht auf die befehle zugreifen
<MaoXiang> das ist der fehlerbericht zu dem komando: v4l2: unable to open '/dev/easycap0': Permission denied
<MaoXiang> v4l2: ioctl set mute failed: Bad file descriptor
<MaoXiang> v4l2: 0 frames successfully processed, 0 frames dropped.
<MaoXiang> v4l2: up to 0 video frames buffered.
<MaoXiang> DEMUXER: freeing demuxer at 0x237da80
<MaoXiang> mit sudo arbeitet der befehl alles ordentlich ab
<MaoXiang> ach ja der befehl: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:norm=PAL_BGHIN:width=720:height=576:outfmt=uyvy:device=/dev/easycap0:input=0:fps=25:adevice=/dev/easysnd1:audiorate=48000:amode=1:forceaudio:immediatemode=0 -hardframedrop -vo xv -ao oss -msglevel all=9
<basti> grade auf 2.6.35-27 geupdatet und nun startet gdm nicht mehr richtig. ich bleibe in der konsole hängen. dasselbe war schon bei 2.6.35-25 der fall, da dachte ich, das sitze ich einfach bis zum nächsten update aus, aber naja. hat sich nichts geändert. was machen?
<mgolisch> welche rechte haben die dateien denn?
<mgolisch> das mit der gruppe bringt natuerlich nur was wenn da ueberhaupt fuer die gruppe lese/schreibrechte drauf sind
<mgolisch> sonst musst du das auch noch ergaenzen
<MaoXiang> ich habe die rechte für das device auf alle dürfen alles damit machen, und trotzdem kommt das nicht mit dem befehl klar... 
<MaoXiang> wieder dieselbe fehlermeldung
<MaoXiang> permission denied for /dev/easycap0
<MaoXiang> ok, das schreibrecht hat noch gefehlt... mein fehler 
<MaoXiang> wie kann ich das mit den rechten in der regeldatei von udev einfügen?
<MaoXiang> danke  schonmal erstmal essenszeit. dann bis später
<iob> moin, ich hab nen ubuntu server im netzwerk und möchte von einem windows rechner komfortabel .php dateien verändern - nehm ich da lieber ftp oder samba für? ich weiß nicht ob ich mit samba und den rechten probleme kriegen könnte...
<fr00d> iob: Na, dann nimm doch ftp, wenn du dir da unsicher bist.
<iob> fr00d: dann ist mein chef bestimmt unzufrieden weil er dann dateien nicht doppelklickenk ann :9
<iob> irgend einen heissen tipp für einen ftp clienten?
<Deem> iob: dann ist dein chef wohl unfähig sich eine support firma zu leisten und schickt seine mitarbeiter in einen irc channel
<dAnjou> grafisch oder konsole?
<iob> sorry server
<dAnjou> ,ftp?
<shetlandpony> dAnjou, FTP ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FTP - Weitere Infos im query ...
<iob> Deem: noch schlimmer, ich bin unbezahlter praktikant
<Deem> iob: das is wirklich noch schlimmer.
<dAnjou> iob: der hier war recht leicht einzurichten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ProFTPD
<iob> danke :)
<dAnjou> ich würde aber davon abraten, ihn von außen zugänglich zu machen
<Deem> iob: bei proftpd solltest du aber darauf achten die aktuellste version zu nutzen, da ein paar ältere eine gefährliche sicherheitslücke hatten
 * Deem nutzt immer vsftp
<Deem> d
<iob> ok Deem, dann nehmen wir den auch mal :)
<bullgard> basti: Die Fehlermeldungen analysieren.
<basti> scheint so, als würden die beiden neueren kernel die grafiktreiber nicht finden. aus /var/log/Xorg.2.log: (EE) No drivers available. bzw no screens found
<bullgard>  basti Und bei der vorvorletzten Ubuntu-Version ging es?
<basti> bei 2.6.35-24 heb ich keine probleme
<basti> habe
<TheInfinity> basti: selbstcompilierte treiber?
<basti> nein, über jockey-gtk installiert
<basti> nvidia
<TheInfinity> basti: gib mal a) kernelversionen und b) nvidia glx paketversionen
<TheInfinity> und c) das ganze xorg log
<evolotion> Hallo :)
<nevchen> hallo!
<iob> mhm, also ich möchte das mein ftpd zugriff auf dateien im /var/ verzeichnis gewährt, wie mach ich das praktisch am besten, neuen user anlegen, dem user schreirechte im /var verzeichnis geben und dann per ftp mit dem user einloggen?
<evolotion> Ich war letztens schonmal hier, wegen der Benachrichtigungen von Gwibber (auf Ubuntu 10.04), die immer nochnicht klappen :/
<bullgard> evolotion: "nicht klappen" ist keine exakte Beschreibung.
<basti> wie gesagt, bei 2.6.35-27 und 2.6.35-25 funktioniert es nicht, bei 2.6.35-24 schon. nvidia-glx-185 http://nopaste.info/1f3979f271.html
<evolotion> also: Gwibber ist bei mir mit Facebook verbunden, diese Benachrichtigunge sollte er mir ja dann aufm desktop anzeigen. Habe auch benachrichtigungen eingeschaltet. Rythmbox tut auch seinen Dienst mit den Benachrichtigungen
<evolotion> war das jetzt für mich basti?
<TheInfinity> basti: syslog bitte auch
<x1o> hallo such eine alternative zu referencer, es kackt einfach bei 20000 dateien ab
<x1o> volltextsuche wäre cool
<x1o> aber wirds wohl nciht geben...
<fr00d> Ich probier's nochmal: Wenn ich im Panel über Orte -> Persönlicher Ordner gehe wird statt einem nautilus Fenster vlc geöffnet. Wo kann ich das wieder auf nautilus stellen?
<basti> TheInfinity, http://nopaste.info/55367292bb.html
<apollo13> fr00d: setz das open with für folders auf "open folder"
<TheInfinity> basti: dir fehlen die kernel header
<TheInfinity> basti: http://typethinker.blogspot.com/2010/02/ubuntu-fails-to-load-nvidia-kernel.html
<TheInfinity> basti: ich habe keine ahnung wie du das hinbekommen hast dass das nicht geht bei dir. aber da ist die lösung. :
<basti> ich habe nirgendwo händisch was geändert. nur geupdated
<basti> normalerweise sollte sich ja dkms um sowas kümmern
<evolotion> nochmal: Gwibber ist bei mir mit Facebook verbunden, diese Benachrichtigunge sollte er mir ja dann aufm desktop anzeigen. Habe auch benachrichtigungen eingeschaltet. Rythmbox tut auch seinen Dienst mit den Benachrichtigungen - weiß keiner was?
<basti> und wie er ja auch schreibt, sollte das eine abhänigkeit sein. na ja, ich boote mal rum, probiere es und melde dann hoffentlich erfolg. danke erstmal
<evolotion> kann es sein, dass das an Docky liegt?
<fr00d> apollo13: Kannst du mir sagen wo ich die open with option finde?
<apollo13> fr00d: hmm, editier einfach ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<fr00d> Danke, hab's gerade im Moment mit rumgeklicker gefunden, cool, tut wieder danke!
<basti> TheInfinity, hat geklappt, nur werde ich das prozedere wohl jetzt bei jedem kernelupdate machen müssen, da die abhängigkeiten wohl nicht automatisch aufglöst werden. etwas nervig
<MaoXiang> hey, wie kann ich in einer udev regeldatei einfügen das 2 devices immer mit alles rechten für alle gruppen gesetzt werden?
<bullgard> MaoXiang: Frag mal in #udev
<TheInfinity> basti: hast du irgendwelche aufräumaktionen gemacht womit du metapakete gelöscht hast?
<MaoXiang> thx, ich versuchs mal
<TheInfinity> basti: sowas wie ubuntu-desktop?
<basti> TheInfinity, nein
<TheInfinity> sehr merkwürdig. würd ich im zweifelsfall mal schauen wos da bei den dependencys hakt
<basti> nur pakete mit apt-get clean gelöscht
<basti> ich warte mal das nächste update ab
<Noktar> hi
<Noktar> ich hab ein problem mit youtube und anderen video portalen, immer wenn ich mehrere videos in verschiedenen tabs offen habe werden diese nach ner zeit grau und werden nicht mehr abgespieklt
<Noktar> was kann ich dagegen machen?
<matzexh> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  und bekomme folgende fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399937/    am ende steht ein E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)     Vorher, in Zeile 120 sagt er, dass er eine Datei in /var/cache nicht öffnen kann, da ich eine SSD nutze liegt bei mir /var/cache im tmpfs also im Ram. Hat jemand eine Idee? 
<k1l> Noktar: ich schieb die schuld mal prophylaktisch auf flash.
<matzexh> Noktar, liegt an flash, versuch doch mal die html5 beta von youtube: http://yotube.com/html5
<Noktar> dann müssten das problem doch aber alle haben?
<matzexh> Noktar, ich habe es auch ab und an ;)   kannst du auf myspace musik lieder hören?
<k1l> Noktar: je nach kombination mit hardware-ressourcen können einige das besser abfangen. aber flash ist einfach "nicht optimal"
<Noktar> mom muss ich testen
<Noktar> ja musik hören auf myspace geht
<Noktar> unterstützt denn windows flash besser? da hab ich solche fehler noch nie gehabt
<matzexh> mmh naja für youtube kannste ja mal html5 testen, finde ich schöner und läuft besser
<matzexh> naja das flash plugin ist allgemein nicht so schön und unter linux ist das flash plugin schlechter umgesetzt, kommt aber in beiden fällen von adobe, also man kann nicht sagen, dass windows oder linux was besser unterstützt, das liegt an flash selber
<Noktar> ok
<Noktar> naja hoffentlich ist der mist bald weg
<matzexh> hat jemand eine idee zu meinem problem oben?   E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<k1l> matzexh: genug discspace vorhanden?
<matzexh> rund 2gb sollte eigentlich reichen...
<k1l> schau mal nach. 
<matzexh> ja, es sind 2,1 gb frei
<matzexh> und der für root reservierte bereich ist geringer
<joschi> matzexh: mit welchen optionen hast du /var/cache gemountet?
<matzexh> tmpfs /var/cache tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0
<matzexh> so sieht der eintrag in der fstab aus
<matzexh> df gibt folgendes für /var/cache aus: tmpfs                  1899640    117440   1782200   7% /var/cache
<joschi> matzexh: lass die mode= geschichte spaßeshalber mal weg. /var/cache ist nicht /tmp oder /var/tmp
<matzexh> dann einfach so: tmpfs /var/cache tmpfs defaults,noatime
<matzexh> auch ohne die nullen am ende?
<matzexh> joschi, geht auch nicht, nach wievor gleicher fehler. also ich hab die änderung in der fstab gemacht und dann mit mount -a neu geladen
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> mount -a remounted keine bereits eingehaengten filesysteme oder?
<mgolisch> mag mich aber auch irren
<matzexh> und wie mache ich dies dann?
<rumpe1> das wär dann wohl mount -a -o remount   ... oder so ähnlich
<matzexh> klappt leider auch nicht... also der fehler kommt nach wie vor
<matzexh> was anderes, ich habe seit ein paar tagen auch /home/USER/.cache  in den ram gelegt, kann das damit zusammenhängen?
<matzexh> mmh wie könnte ich dies unmounten?  ein mount -a  bzw. mount -a -o remount hängt die bisher eingehängten scheinbar nicht aus...
<joschi> matzexh: `sudo mount -o remount /var/cache`
<joschi> matzexh: du musst ja nicht *alle* aus- und wieder einhängen
<rumpe1> in ner loop triggert das vielleicht sogar den filesystem-check irgendwann ^^
<tm> auf einem tmpfs ein fs-check?
<mgolisch> :)
<apollo13> wenn beim booten in "grub rescue" lande und dort kein help/root/whatever geht, was ist da falsch?
<Marsimoto> [/var/run/cyrus/socket/lmtp]: Permission denied) im mail.log -- postfix und cyrus, ubuntu 10.04.2
<Marsimoto> permissions liegen bei root:root
<matzexh> mmh ich hab jetzt die zeile in der fstab mit dem /home/USER/.cache auskommentiert und dann mit sudo mount -o remount /home/matze/.cache  neu eingebunden, aber laut df ist das immer noch im tmpfs, das sollte es ja eigentlich nicht mehr
<mgolisch> wieso?
<mgolisch> remount remounted das filesystem
<mgolisch> ist doch logisch das es noch dadrauf ist
<matzexh> argh.. okay und wie mache ich dass dann, das er nun nicht mehr den tmpfs nimmt sondern den normalen ordner auf der platte?
<mgolisch> umount ?
<mgolisch> also sudo umount /home/matze/.cache
<matzexh> stimmt...  aber: umount: /home/matze/.cache: device is busy.
<mgolisch> jo schliesse was auch immer dadrauf zugreift
<matzexh> das liegt daran dass das eben der cache ist ;)  aber kann ich das auch "hart" unmonten?
<mgolisch> -f
<mgolisch> ansonsten halt einfach deine desktop sitzung beenden
<mgolisch> dann geht das sicher
<matzexh> okay, ich probiers mal und muss jetzt eh weg, danke für eure hilfe, evtl. komm ich heute abend nochmal hierher, falls es nicht klappt. Danke.
<_moep_> hm wie importier ich nen diagramm aus ocalc in gimp
<sash_> in calc als bild speichern?
<_moep_> da gehen nur ods/exel formate
<k1l> mach nen screenshot :)
<_moep_> genau das wollt ich eben nich :D
<_moep_> kopiert hab ich es grad bekommen nur das "neue fenster" von gimp ist nich automatisch wie mein diagramm
<_moep_> ah mit holen geht es
<MaoXiang> hey leute ich möchte jetzt wo ich das problem mit dem device gelöst habe ein skript für das programm schreiben, aber wenn ich ins skript nur den befehl eigebe schließt er das terminal hinterher immer gleich und es sollte eigentlich noch offen bleiben, da der befehl ausgeführt bleiben soll
<MaoXiang> mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:norm=PAL_BGHIN:width=720:height=576:outfmt:uyvy:device=/dev/easycap0:input=o:fps=25:adevice=/dev/easysnd1:audiorate=48000:amode=1:forceaudio:immediatemode=0 -hardframedrop -vo xv -ao oss -msglevel all=9
<rumpe1> MaoXiang, ich sag einfach mal "wait"
<MaoXiang> :rumpel ja das problem ist, mit dem befehl wird ein fenster geöffnet normalerweise jedenfalls... wenn ich aber das skript ausführe, dann schließt der nach dem befehl das terminal und bricht so den befehl auch ab
<rumpe1> MaoXiang, versteh ich irgendwie nicht.... wie wärs mit "mplayer ... blabla... & wait"
<MaoXiang> :rumpel mein skript ist auch so geschrieben wie beschrieben auf ubuntuusers... mit der ersten zeile #!/bin/bash dann der befehl
<rumpe1> MaoXiang, wird ja ausgeführt... an der form wirds also nicht liegen
<rumpe1> gib mal pastebin, damit ich mir eher was drunter vorstellen kann .. oder ist das nur die mplayer-zeile da oben?
<MaoXiang> das ist nur die zeile da
<MaoXiang> ich will nur diese eine zeile in nem skript haben
<rumpe1> tjo... wieso sollte dann das terminal vor ablauf des scripts wieder schließen?
<MaoXiang> keine ahnung, warum der das macht... aber er macht es leider ^
<rumpe1> macht er vermutlich garnicht
<rumpe1> die mplayer-zeile dürfte einfach abgearbeitet sein und dann schließ sich das auch wieder
<rumpe1> in der konsole hast du anderes verhalten? (beim direkten aufruf)
<MaoXiang> ja beim direkten aufruf kommt das bild wie ich es gern hätte, beim skript macht er garnichts
<rumpe1> das skript führst du auch als aktueller desktop-nutzer aus?
<rumpe1> vielleicht hilfts, wenn du die stderr/stdout mal in ne datei umleiten lässt im skript und dir mögl. ausgaben mal anschaust
<k1l> MaoXiang: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger lies dich erstmal was ein
<MaoXiang> ok, ich habe einen fehler gefunden, wenn ich das skript ausführe nimmt er den parameter -tv nicht, wenn ichs im terminal so ausführe, dann nimmt er den ohne nerven
<sash_> wird das skript vielleicht per doppelklick vom desktop aus ausgefuehrt oder sowas?
<MaoXiang> ja das wird es mit nem starter
<MaoXiang> aber sollte doch kein problem sein oder?
<sash_> wie waers, wenn du es ohne starter probierst?
<rumpe1> MaoXiang, setz vielleicht vor den Befehl im Skript noch "export DISPLAY=:0  [ENTER] export XAUTHORITY=/home/username/.Xauthority"
<sash_> fehlerquellen ausschliessen
<MaoXiang> ja im terminal den befehl so ausführen geht ja nur im skript haut er mir den parameter -tv raus
<rumpe1> ich tippe mal, daß es da nicht genau weiß, wo es das fensterl hinpacken soll
<sash_> und im terminal das skript ausfuehren? das meine ich. nicht den befehl selber.
<rumpe1> und würdest du stderr/stdout mitloggen, steht das vermutlich auch da drin
<rumpe1> oder so :>
<MaoXiang> ok, danke rumpel, mit dem export kam im terminal ausgeführt ein bild, aber der starter funzt immernochnicht
<rumpe1> MaoXiang, die export-zeilen bitte ins skript vor dem aufruf von mplayer
<MaoXiang> ja das habe ich gemacht und wenn ich das skript per ./Konsolentest.sh ausführe im Terminal, dann läuft es
<MaoXiang> mit dem starter macht er nichts
<MaoXiang> und der starter ist eingestellt auf eine Anwendung im Terminal
<rumpe1> hm... leite die ausgabe des starters um in eine datei, wie schong gesagt. Da steht vielleicht näheres.
<MaoXiang> wie macht man das?
<rumpe1> statt "./script.sh"   z.B. "./script.sh 2>&1  > /home/username/ausgabevomskript"
<bullgard> ,funzt? MaoXiang 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bullgard, ich weiss nichts ueber funzt, ich assoziiere aber confen und funzen damit
<x1o> chruchru
<bullgard> ,funzen? MaoXiang 
<shetlandpony> MaoXiang: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<rumpe1> ,confen? bullgard 
<shetlandpony> bullgard, confen ist das was du nach dem insten machen musst, dass es funzt
<MaoXiang> ?
<rumpe1> MaoXiang, das "2>&1  > /home/username/ausgabevomskript" kannste auch statt hinter dem skriptaufruf im skript hinter den mplayer-aufruf setzen
<rumpe1> das leitet die standard-und fehlerausgabe um in die datei
<MaoXiang> ok, in der fehlerdatei steht mal garnichts
<MaoXiang> egal, morgen weiter versuchen heute erstmal schluss
<MaoXiang> bis morgen
<rumpe1> hmm... in den umgebungsvariablen seh ich auch kaum einen unterschied... bis auf wegfallen der in .bashrc definierten PATH-erweiterungen...
<rumpe1> naja
<Andre_Re> Hallo zusammen
<Andre_Re> Ich habe mir letztens in die fstab einen festen Mountpoint für meine zweite Partition eingebaut, sodass diese ständig verfügbar ist
<Andre_Re> jetzt habe ich nur das problem, dass die partition bei jedem systemstart von sda nach sdb und beim nächsten mal wieder zurück wechselt
<Andre_Re> was macht mann denn in so einem fall?
<fr00d> Trag sie mit der UUID der Partition ein.
<Andre_Re> dann tritt aber das beschriebene problem auf, dass sie doppelt erkannt wird
<fr00d> Statt /dev/sdb1 steht dann da z.B. UUID=a0288b70-3939-4eb3-abea-54b4467819ab
<k1l> dann nimm dev-by-uuid
<Fuchs> Du kannst eine udev-Regel erstellen 
<Andre_Re> k1l: wie geht das denn?
<k1l> "/dev/disk/by-uuid/" anstatt "UUID="
<k1l> steht IIRC auch so in den wiki artikeln drin zu mount und fstab
<sdx23> Mit fr00ds genannter Lösung solltes das ebenso tun, ohne Unterschiede.
<Fuchs> sdx23: Gnome (resp. nautilus) macht das Anzeigen unter "Orte" abhaengig von mountpunkt _und_ ob es via uuid oder Geraetedatei eingetragen wird
<fr00d> Fuchs: Weißt du da genaueres drüber?
<sdx23> Fuchs: ich bezog mich auf disk-by-uuid.
<fr00d> Wird da Datenträger XY angezeigt, wenn ich das per UUID mounte?
<Fuchs> fr00d: ich hatte es die Tage schon mal, ja
<Fuchs> fr00d: wenn nach /mount/* eingebunden oder via uuid wird der angezeigt
<fr00d> Weißt du wie man das abschalten kann, bzw. gibt's ne Möglichkeit da andere Namen in nautilus anzeigen zu lassen?
<Fuchs> ja, nach /mnt mounten und via Geraetedatei, dann manuell in ~/.gtk-bookmarks eintragen
<Andre_Re> vielen dank, scheint zu klappen!
<Andre_Re> tschö
<fr00d> Fuchs: Ahja, das wäre ne Idee, das muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit testen.
<OnkelZorn> Einen schönen guten Abend.
<bullgard>  man 1 seahorse-daemon 2006-05-04: "seehorse-daemon - seahorse pass phrase caching agent." man seahorse-agent 2006: "seahorse pass phrase caching agent." Warum gibt es 2 verschieden Programme für dieselbe Aufgabe? 
<bullgard> +e
<OnkelZorn> Ich habe Ubuntu 10.10 und einen Saitek PS1000 Gamepad. Diesen würde ich gerne unter Ubuntu nutzen. Obwohl er USB Anschluss hat, passiert nichts wenn ich ihn nur anschließe.
<OnkelZorn> Meine Frage wäre also was ich da tun müsste um ihn nutzen zu können.
<Keba> kann ich (ohne den pc aufzuschrauben) herausfinden wie viel watt mein netzteil aushalten wuerde?
<koegs> ja, guck auf die rechnung :)
<bauruine> hi, hat jemand ne idee wieso folgender fstab eintrag beim booten nicht funktioniert? https://pastee.org/64n42 mit mount -a funktioniert es. 
<OnkelZorn> Kann man den manuell Treiber für Geräte manuell installieren, wenn ein Gerät nicht erkannt wird?
<rumpe1> bauruine, klingt nach fehlendem auto
<mgolisch> OnkelZorn: was soll passieren?
<rumpe1> bauruine, hmm... was sagt dmesg?
<OnkelZorn> Ich möchte gerne meinen Saitek Gamepad unter Ubuntu nutzen, falls das geht.
<k1l> ,hcl? OnkelZorn 
<shetlandpony> OnkelZorn: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<mgolisch> stecks mal ab und tus wieder dran
<k1l> OnkelZorn: und mal nach dem einstecken in dmesg gucken was da so passiert
<mgolisch> gibt sudo dmesg dann am ende etwas zu dem gamepad aus?
<mgolisch> mit welchem programm hast du versucht das gamepad zu benutzen?
<OnkelZorn> Das Program ist ein Emulator für Sega Games. Fusion.
<bauruine> rumpe1, in dmsg steht nichts und auto habe ich doch drin :-/ 
<rumpe1> bauruine, seltsam seltsam.... vielleicht ist das netzwerk zum mountzeitpunkt noch nicht aktiv? .. keine ahnung
<rumpe1> das sollte aber dann in dmesg stehen... hm..
<Fuchs> OnkelZorn: da muss beim einstecken auch nichts passieren. dmesg in einen pastebin, bitte
<OnkelZorn> stick [PS1000 Dual AnaloguePad] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1/input0
<bauruine> rumpe1, ist statisch über /etc/network/interface definiert 
<Fuchs> und emulatoren sind rechtliche grauzone, also dafuer spezifische support werden wir nicht geben
<OnkelZorn> Also erkennt er Ubuntu den Gamepad wohl an.
<Fuchs> OnkelZorn: wurde erkannt und kann genutzt werden
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> musst du nur in deinem programm richtig konfogurieren
<Fuchs> OnkelZorn: du kannst sonst jstest oder jscalibrator noch anwerfen
<OnkelZorn> Probiere ich mal aus. Danke für die Hilfe.
<bauruine> hat sonst keiner eine idee wieso das dieser fstab eintrag (https://pastee.org/64n42) beim booten nicht funktioniert? 
<rumpe1> bauruine, wenn mount -a tut, probier doch mal quick&dirty mit einem entsprechenden eintrag in /etc/rc.local
<OnkelZorn> Den Befehl jscalibrator findet er nicht
<bekks> moin
<bauruine> rumpe1, das funktioniert ist aber halt unschön :-/ 
<rumpe1> bauruine, immerhin
<rumpe1> bauruine, dann liegts vermutlich am zeitpunkt ... und sehr seltsam, daß dmesg da nix meldet
<OnkelZorn> Ich habe die Antwort bereits selber gefunden. Muss auch die richtige Einstellung nehmen. Dann klappt das auch mit dem Nachbar, ich meine dem Gamepad. Wer hat sich jetzt die Belohnung verdient? Ein Wochenende mit der bezaubernden Paris Hilton verbringen zu dürfen. :D
<OnkelZorn> Dann wünsche ich euch allen noch einen schönen Feierabend und erholsamen Abend. Haltet die Ohren Steif.
<k1l> OnkelZorn: danke gleichfalls
<bauruine> rumpe1, ja danke 
<C_A_M> moin
<jokrebel> hi
<matzexh> hallo, ich war heute mittag schon mal hier und hatte ein problem mit /var/cache im tmpfs beschrieben...  ich konnte das jetzt soweit eingrenzen, dass der fehler wohl mit debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat  zu tun hat. Das Problem ist aber, da /var/cache eben im ram liegt gibt es diese datei nicht und dementsprechend kann sie nicht aufgerufen werden. er legt sie wohl auch nicht neu an. Das Problem
<matzexh>  ist hier noch mal im paste:  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399937/    In Launchpad gibts den Bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469   die Lösung die Kommentar #8 dort postet, klappt bei mir aber nicht.
<C_A_M> ist es normal das ich jedes mal diesen sudo chmod -R go+w /dev/bus/usb/ befehl im terminal ausführen muss um in der VirtualBox den USB zu aktivieren ?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<C_A_M> nabend
<matzexh> C_A_M, hast du das so wie hier beschrieben gemacht? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Probleml%C3%B6sung#USB-Geraete-sind-ausgegraut
<shetlandpony> matzexh's url: http://tinyurl.com/382wg4c | VirtualBox/Problemlösung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<C_A_M> jop genau da bin ich gerade wieder einmal
<matzexh> mmh bei mir klappts, wenn ichs so mache wie dort beschrieben.
<C_A_M> der gruppe vbox... musste ich mich auch gerade wieder neu zuordnen
<bekks> C_A_M: Nein, aber dafür gibt es eine udev-regel, die man aktivieren kann - sie wird von vbox installiert.
<C_A_M> aha, weißt du zufällig wo ich diese finden kann?
<bekks>  /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Deem> hi. gibt es eine möglichkeit bei mehreren verschlüsselten lvm partitionen, um das passwort nur ein einziges mal abzufragen und nicht für jede partition einzeln?
<mgolisch> du musst dich nur der gruppe hinzufügen
<mgolisch> dann sollte es gehen
<mgolisch> wenn du vbox aus deren debian repo oder aus dem ubuntu repo installiert hast
<bekks> Die udev-Geschichte sollte man als allerletztes in Angriff nehmen.
<mgolisch> oder gehts nach hinzufügen zu der gruppe trotzdem nicht?
<C_A_M> dort finde ich gerade 5 zeilen
<bekks> Deem: Ja. Erst verschlüsseln, dann LVM in den container bauen.
<bekks> C_A_M: WO?
<bekks> C_A_M: Bist Du Mitglied der Gruppe vboxusers und hast den Rechner neugestartet? Wenn nicht: machen.
<C_A_M> in der  /etc/udev/rules.d/10-vboxdrv.rules
<bekks> Vergiss die Datei.
<bekks> Welche vbox-Version verwendest Du eigentlich?
<Deem> bekks: ah. ok. bei der nächsten neuinstallation werd ich das dann so machen. danke
<C_A_M> gut dann starte ich eben noch einmal neu
<bekks> Bist Du Mitglied der Gruppe?
<Fuchs> warum neu starten? 
<mgolisch> neu anmelden reicht
<Fuchs> neues Login reicht ja voll und ganz
<bekks> Japp.
<C_A_M> ja bin ich, musste mich eben noch einmal neu zuweisen obwohl ich das gestern schon gemacht hatte. ich habe die aktuelle version von der herstellerseite
<bekks> Welche Version hast Du?
<mgolisch> 4.0.4 wohl
<bekks> Wer weiß...
<C_A_M> VirtualBox 4.0.4 for Linux hosts
<bekks> Neulich meinte jemand in #virtualbox, 3.1.2 wäre die aktuelle...
<C_A_M> mein erster versuch war aus dem softwarecenter die hab ich wieder deinstalliert weil ich das mit dem usb support nicht hinbekommen hatte und im netz gelesen hatte das dies nur mit der version von der seite direkt geht
<Fuchs> es geht mit der PUEL Version
<Fuchs> ,Virtualbox? C_A_M 
<shetlandpony> C_A_M, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ist nicht so, dass das im Wiki nicht beschrieben waere
<flowlo> hi, ich möchte gerne den inhalt einer sd karte so genau wie möglich auf eine neue (größere) kopieren. hab mit dd ein image von der karte gezogen und auf die neue gespielt. nur jetzt ist das fs natürlich mitkopiert, und nutzt nur 4 von 16GB. könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich dem FAT sage, dass es jetzt mehr platz hat?
<mgolisch> gparted ftw
<mgolisch> aber ka ob fat32 resizes gern mag
<flowlo> mgolisch: "File system is reporting the free space as n clusters, not x clusters." sagt libparted und in folge auch gparted
<mgolisch> wieso kopierst du nicht einfach den inhalt?
<mgolisch> ist doch viel einfacher
<flowlo> mgolisch: ist eine sd karte aus einem android phone, und ich hab mcih nicht erkundigt und nehme an der wird heikel reagieren wenn man nur die dateien kopiert?
<mgolisch> sollte gehen
<flowlo> oke, na dann teste ich das mal. würde mich aber auch grünsätzlich interessieren wie das geht ...
<mgolisch> fat hat ja nix,weder berechtigungen noch irgendwas wie dateiatribute die bei normalem kopieren verloren gehen koennten
<flowlo> die partition auf der neuen karte füllt nämlich eh die ganze karte aus, aber das fs anscheinend nicht (weils ja kopiert wurde)
<PBeck> ahoi
<Andy_help> hallo zusammen, ich hab mit dem MAgix Videograbber Probleme.....er will nicht laufen......er sollte normalerweise analoges digitalisieren über 3 chinchleitunge. 1 chinch = video, 2 chinch sound
<Andy_help> http://andreasbos.dyndns.org/magix.txt
<Andy_help> verwenden tue ich Ubuntu 10.10
<XamDM> join /#kubuntu
<Deem> XamDM: dein / is verrutscht
<bullgard> XamDM: Ich glaube, Du hast den Schrägstrich falsch gesetzt.
<XamDM> danke
<dennda> Was passiert wenn man versucht ein i386 .deb unter x86_64 zu installieren und umgekehrt? Kriegt man da ne Fehlermeldung?
<mgolisch> ja
<dennda> ok
<mgolisch> dpkg verweigert die installation
<dennda> dann wird meine antwort einfach sein: probier aus was geht
<dennda> (meine schwester hat gefragt und ich weiss nich ob die 64 oder 32 bit hat und keine lust der zu erklaeren wie man das terminal bedient)
<Andy_help> http://andreasbos.dyndns.org/magix.txt
<Andy_help> help please
<Andy_help> mein Videograbber will nicht
<Andy_help> und das schon seid 1/2 jahr
<mgolisch> Andy_help: in dmesg steht mehr nicht?
<Andy_help> doch
<P01nt3r> kennt jemand ein tool (evtl. auch kommandozeile), mit dem man psd-dateien in jpg umwandeln und dabei auch in verschiedenen stufen komprimieren kann?
<Andy_help> @mgolisch endpoint lacks sample rate attribute bit, cannot set.
<Andy_help> ungefähr 10 mal
<bullgard> Andy_help: Google nach der Meldung "endpoint lacks sample rate attribute bit, cannot set." und "MAgix Videograbber", vielleicht noch "Ubuntu 10.10".  (Ich hab keine Ahnung.)
<schumi> Guten Abend allerseits
<XamDM> ich hab nen problem mit meinem kubuntu, ich kann keine Zeitzone auswählen, nur UTC und das verträgt sich so garnicht mit meinem paralel installiertem windows ..., jemand ne idee was da verkehrt läuft, bevor ich von ubuntu auf kubuntu uminstalliert habe ging es noch
<Andy_help> mensch das kann doch nicht sein, das dieser videograbber nett funktioniert...billig war das teil nicht
<Andy_help> 50 €
<Andy_help> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/em28xx
<Andy_help> des ist für die füße....funktioniert bei mir nicht
<Andy_help> bricht ab, da er kein module findet
<mgolisch> Andy_help: hm beschwer dich beim hersteller..
<Andy_help> @mgolisch merkwürdigerweise gibt es für den em28xx chip treiberunterstützung
<Andy_help> aber bei meinem em2861 muckt der rum
<Andy_help> leider kann man unter linux keine windowstreiber verwenden
<Andy_help> sonst würde ich die nehmen
<Andy_help> ich will aber nicht mehr zu windows wechseln
<bekks> em28xx ist grauenvoll.
<mgolisch> kauf halt kompatible hardware..
<C-A-M> nun kann ich wenn ich virtualbox gestartet habe nur noch mit ihr/XP auf meine usb ports/externe platte usw zugreifen. ist das richtig so?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Weil Du deine USB Platte an die VM durchgereicht hast.
<C-A-M> aha, Danke. gibt es dafür einen trick das man das ändern kann?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wenn die Platte in der vm in Benutzung ist (durchgereicht wurde), kannst und sollst Du sie auf dem Host nicht nutzen.
<C-A-M> das finde ich nicht gerade optimal, das hatte ich mir dann doch ein wenig anders vorgestellt
<mgolisch> wieso?
<mgolisch> was hast du denn vor?
<mgolisch> dann nicht..
<mgolisch> :(
<bullgard> XamDM: Läuft bei Dir der Prozess ntpd?
<basti1985> hallo und guten abend .... wenn ich unter linux daten brenne neh ich ja in der regel mkisofs und dann brenn ich das image mittels cdrecord. geht das auch irgendwie ohne erst nen iso zu erstellen.. (was ja bei einer bluray-disk schon ne wele dauern kann)
<bekks> k3b benutzen.
<C_A_M> ich wollte mit der vm zb meinen drucker betreiben welches ich auch noch nicht geschafft habe und programme nutzen die ich brauche
<bekks> C_A_M: Kannst Du auch.
<bekks> Nur was hat das mit der USB Festplatte zu tun?
<C_A_M> da liegen halt meine wichtigen daten drauf die ich in beiden systemen brauche
<bekks> Du kannst aber nicht parallel darauf zugreifen. Ist so.
<mgolisch> share die daten halt vom host aus
<mgolisch> mit diesem shared folder kram oder samba oder oder
<bekks> Mit Shared Folders geht das am Einfachsten - und es gibt ein ganzes Kapitel dazu in der vbox Doku :)
<basti1985> bekks ... danke für den hinweis .... hab ich vergessen zu sagen, in der konsole
<C_A_M> aha, danke, da hab ich dann wohl noch einiges zu lesen vor mir
<Andre_Re> hallo nochmal
<Andre_Re> bin gerade mit xbindkey am experimentieren
<Andre_Re> ich will einer maustaste per xte "xte 'key XF86AudioNext'" zuweisen
<Andre_Re> der tastendruck wird dann auch von xef erkannt, jedoch reagiert banshee nicht darauf
<Andre_Re> hat jemand eine idee?
<PBeck> vielleicht doppeltbelegung?
<Andre_Re> PBeck: in wie fern?
<Andre_Re> ich habe eine maus mit einer seitlichen hoch- und runtertaste
<PBeck> das banshee intern noch anders belegt ist?
<Andre_Re> die ist komplett über xbindkeys programmiert
<Andre_Re> PBeck: in dem fall sollte aber der aufruf "xte 'key XF86AudioNext'" auch nicht funktionieren, oder?
<Andre_Re> weil der macht nämlich exakt das, was ich möchte
<PBeck> wie hast es konfiguriert?
<Andre_Re> moment
<Andre_Re> # Next Track
<Andre_Re> "xte 'key XF86AudioPrev'"
<Andre_Re>   control + b:9 + release
<Andre_Re> das ist meine eingabe
<PBeck> schon versucht wenn das release wegmachst? Wird groß klein schreibung bei Release beachtet?
<Andre_Re> ich glaube nicht, dass das beachtet wird
<PBeck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870812
<Andre_Re> PBeck: und das bedeutet konkret?
<PBeck> keine ahnung - aber hört sich komisch an. Ist aber von 2008, das heißt also weitersuchen.
<PBeck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/226509
<PBeck> Andre_Re: mal die delayzeit auf 600 ms hochsetzen
<Andre_Re> also nur so zur info: die beiden multimedia-tasten vor und zurück auf meiner tastatur funktionieren einwandfrei
<Andre_Re> ich möchte das jetzt aber gerne zusätzlich auf die maus legen
<PBeck> Andre_Re: alternative zur oberen lösung wäre ja noch die shortcuts in banshee zu ändern
<c_korn> nach der installation der neuesten updates habe ich grafikfehler, wenn compiz aktiviert ist: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/h1m93ZBLp65lnSPRvkopiNztYIb_fS1QdrN5aPVIW68?feat=directlink
<shetlandpony> c_korn's url: http://tinyurl.com/4ko66pv | Picasa Web Albums - Fade ToBlack
<Andre_Re> PBeck: jetzt geht es
<Andre_Re> lan wirklich an dem delay
<Andre_Re> seltsam…
<Andre_Re> danke trotzdem ;)
<PBeck> Andre_Re: liegt wohl dran das die taste einfach zu lange braucht um zu antworten?
<Andre_Re> vielleicht
<PBeck> The keys always act as if they were held down for at least 680 milliseconds or so, even if you touch them for less time than that. So every time you press one, it is equivalent to holding it for seven tenths of a second. This is long enough to trigger typematic behavior in the default settings.
<PBeck> das ist bei dem dell aus dem bug report
<PBeck> jetzt ist es natürlich blöder wenn du schneller wiederholungen haben möchtest. Da braucht es nämlich jetzt auch länger
<Andre_Re> PBeck: die zeitangabe stimmt allerdfings nicht
<Andre_Re> ich habe das delay auf 250 ms gesetzt und es geht genau so
<Andre_Re> mit 100 ging es aber nicht
<PBeck> gut dann sind die maustasten einfacher flinker
<Andre_Re> ach ja, PBeck, vielleicht weißt du ja, wie ich es mit der maus hinbekomme, dass das scrolling geglättet wird
<Andre_Re> weil unter windows geht das mit dem logitech treiber aber linux scrollt nach wie vor in schritten und nicht pixelgenau
<PBeck> Andre_Re: soll flüssiger aussehen?
<jokrebel> gn8
<Andre_Re> PBeck: die maus hat eigentlich ein stufenlos-scrollrad
<PBeck> kann ich dir nicht helfen. Finde so spontan auch nix, weiß auch nicht wie ich danach genau suche
<PBeck> http://www.gaming-society.de/pc-software-hardware-allgemeines/24345-firefox-addons-2.html
<shetlandpony> PBeck's url: http://tinyurl.com/4nehvut |  Firefox Addons - Seite 2
<PBeck> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/smoothwheel/
<PBeck> brauchst es aber überal?
<PBeck> *überall
<PBeck> general.smoothScroll <= Andre_Re vielleicht hilft das schon bei about:config im firefox
<Andre_Re> habe ich schon getestet
<Andre_Re> firefox primär
<Andre_Re> ok, muss raus für heute
<Andre_Re> danke für die hilfe+#
<Andre_Re> cu
<paolo> theora-dev
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-03
<C-A-M> m das teamspeak die selben funktionen hat
<bullgard> Mein Thinkpad-T43-X-Server und einiges andere ist abgestürzt. Ich konnte mich aber auf einer virtuellen Konsole einloggen. Wie heißt der Kommandozeilenbefehl, um das deutsche Tastaturlayout wiederherzustellen?
<Fuchs> bullgard: loadkeys
<bullgard> Fuchs: Ich guck mal. --- Danke!
<LetoThe2nd> moin! mal ein lustiges phänomen: rechner mit ATI-grafik und dualscreen-setup. bei benutzer A ist alles ok. im GDM und bei benutzer B sind die bildschirme geometrisch vertauscht. ein ändern der position in der xorg.conf ändert aber nichts. wie könnte man da ran gehen?
<LetoThe2nd> (treiber ist fglrx, xorg.conf ost http://pastebin.com/AKQWcUMc)
<LetoThe2nd> hmkay - da schlägt die ~/.config/monitors.xml zu. warum auch immer sich der gdm nicht beeinflussen lässt....
<Minipluto> was sind gute Alternativen zu Evince in Gnome?
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: der von adobe selbst?
<Minipluto> LetoThe2nd: hab ich auch schon überlegt aber das ist sicher so ein Klopper wie unter Windows oder?
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: ich persönlich neige eher dazu, alles unter ein paar hundert MB als kompakt zu betrachten. :-/
<Minipluto> joa stimmt schon. Kann ihn ja einfach wieder runter schmeißen, wenns mir nicht gefällt
<Minipluto> oh ich seh gerade, dass es vom Foxit-Reader auch eine Linux-Version gibt *malausprobier*
<bekks> okular
<Deem> Minipluto: acroread is eigentlich ganz gut. nutze das auch. hab hier nur das problem, dass ich das fenster nicht maximieren kann, aber brauch ich auch nicht zwingend :D
<Minipluto> den hatte ich noch gar nicht in Betracht gezogen, weil ich den schon mal in einer früheren Distri installiert hatte und da waren lauter andere KDE-Sachen dabei, die ich nicht haben wollte aber habe es gerade mal in der Paketverwaltung gecheckt und da werden nur noch 2 libs zusätzlich installiert
<Minipluto> danke für eure Tipps
<nahab> moin moin hat jemand ahnung von schach und hat mal die besten schachprogramme für linux ausgetestet?
<nahab> 2. Frage  wei jemand, wie ich ubunt auf meinem pocket pc bekomme und weiß emand ob das überhaupt geht?
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: wenn du mit "pocket pc" so ein windows mobile irgendwas teil meinst: nein, geht nicht. (zumindest nicht mit für dich vertretbarem aufwand)
<nahab> LetoThe2nd, irgendwie habe ich da aber mal was gelesen das dieses ginge
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: ich darf das dezent bezweifeln, höchstens sehr spezielle, handverslesene modelle mit ziemlich verhackten ubuntus ausgenommen. gegenbeweise erbeten.
<nahab> LetoThe2nd,  wie gesagt ich habs mal gelesen, wer weiß beim durchstöbern des www welche seiten er alles gelesen hat, und deswegen frage ich ja auch, weil ich die richtigkeit ja auch nicht bezeugen kann aber ich glaube a wurde auch von einem speziell für pocket pc konzipiert worden sein, vonwem auch immer
<nahab> oh was fürn deutsch *sorry
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: dann bleibts wohl bei "nein" :-)
<nahab> LetoThe2nd,  kann ich deine antwort bedenkenlos als richtig annehen oder weißt du es auch nicht 100%? :-)
<WirSindDasVolk> http://www.anschober.at/files/presse/1133//20101027Schwachstellenbericht_SWR_69_Rev4.pdf << (Ist Offtopic) Österreichischer Bericht über die AKW Baureihe 69 (in Deutschland zum Verschluss Bericht erklärt.) >>>AntiZensur<<<:P
<shetlandpony> WirSindDasVolk's url: http://tinyurl.com/4kdu2tz
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: ok, dann die ausführliche erklärung: ein linux auf nem pocketpc zum laufen zu bringen ist möglioch.
<LetoThe2nd> WirSindDasVolk: wenn du schon weisst dasses OT ist - nicht hier. danke.
<WirSindDasVolk> Der bericht ist über Deutsche AKWs
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: da es einen ubuntu-port auf arm gibt und die meisten pocketpcs arm-basiert sind, würd auch das zusammen passen. aktuelle ubuntus setzen allerdings mindestens armv7 voraus, was die dinger alle nicht sind.
<LetoThe2nd> WirSindDasVolk: interessiert hier keinen. OT.
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: darüber hinaus ist schon allein das austauschen eines betriebssystems auf so etwas eher was für experten, da es keine einheitlichen bootloader und flashmethodiken gibt.
<nahab> LetoThe2nd, ok hast mich überzeugt :-)
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: ergo: theoretisch im hochspezialisierten und handoptimierten einzelfall möglich, flächendeckend sicher nicht. reicht dir das als begründung?
<nahab> LetoThe2nd,  jo kurz und knapp überzeugt, schade ist es trotzdem ...dake :-)
<nahab> +n
<LetoThe2nd> (warum glaubt mir nie jemand, wenn ich einfach sage: "nein")
<nahab> LetoThe2nd,  lol sorry
<nahab> bezüglich meiner schachfrege.... kennt sich jemand mit scid aus?
<WirSindDasVolk> Mal ne Frage hab vor einiger Zeit mal eine spezielle Multimedia Version von Ubuntu gesehen gibt es da eine Möglichkeit diese wie Debian zu betreiben so wie die Testing
<WirSindDasVolk> Sprich Aktuell
<LetoThe2nd> WirSindDasVolk: also rolling release ist mir keines bekannt. an ofiiziellem multimedia zeug gibts vor allem medibuntu als extra-repo. und halt noch mint, aber die sollen ihren support bitte selber machen. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> WirSindDasVolk: theoretisch, rein theoretisch gäbs die möglichkeit dass jemand ein ppa betreibt, das auf multimedia spezialisiert ist und ne art rolling release politik betreibt - kann man aber eigentlich nur davon abraten, falls es existiert.
<WirSindDasVolk> LetoThe2nd: Hab´s halt gern Aktuell, aber daran Gewagt mal den versuch eines Multimedia Kernel unter Debian zu Basteln hab ich dann doch nicht. Grade in Sachen Audio kann Aktualität einiges ausmachen 
<WirSindDasVolk> Werde mich bei Gelegenheit aber mal umsehen 
<LetoThe2nd> WirSindDasVolk: whatever, die (supportete) lage unter ubuntu hab ich dir geschildert. was du natürlich daheim machst, bleibt dir selbst überlassen.
<WirSindDasVolk> Ich weiß aber hier ist ja Grade nichts, los.  Hat hier jemand Interesse an einigen Interessanten Links zu AKWs etc. ?
<Minipluto> im ontopic-Channel sowieso nicht ;)
<k1l> nein. http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln
<shetlandpony> k1l's tiny url: LocoTeam/IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<rumpe1> höchstens, wenn erwiesenermaßen auf den dingern Ubuntu läuft ^^
<WirSindDasVolk> rumpe1: Iceweasel macht es möglich :P
<MaoXiang> moin leutz, kann mir wer bei einem skript helfen bei dem ich über einen starter keinen fehlerbericht bekomme?
<MaoXiang> ich bae an meinen befehl im skript & wait=30 2>&1  > /home/rebuy/Desktop/Fehler.txt
<MaoXiang>  angehängt, aber er kommt mit dem starte nicht so weit das er eine fehlerausgabe macht
<MaoXiang> ok, hat sich erledigt, das &wait=30 hat den fehler verursacht
<fr00d> Moin!
<WirSindDasVolk>  Bin weg http://www.anschober.at/files/presse/1133//20101027Schwachstellenbericht_SWR_69_Rev4.pdf << (wenig Off topic) Österreichischer Verschluss Bericht über Deutsche AKWs (ISAR 1, Bilblis,....)Recht interessant :P
<shetlandpony> WirSindDasVolk's url: http://tinyurl.com/4kdu2tz
<k1l> *sigh
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: ++
<beaver74_> hi, ich bekomme den wdm nicht konfiguriert. Einstellungen in /etc/X11/wdm/Xsetup{ _0} und /etc/X11/wdm/Xresource{_0} werden nicht uebernommen, bzw. dort stehen Werte, die der WDM so nicht verwendet, /etc/X11/wdm/wdm-config wird aber verwendet.
<f31n> hey leute, wie kann ich überprüfen welches programm wieviel traffic verursacht bzw welches programm kann das benutzerfreundlich?
<beaver74_> zB trage ich in /etc/X11/wdm/wdm.options 'run-xconsole' ein, die wird aber nicht ausgefuehrt
<beaver74_> wobei in /etc/X11/wdm/Xsetup_0 danach mit grep gesucht wird und dann ein /usr/bin/xconsole ausgefuehrt werden sollte, laut script
<beaver74_> f31n: du koenntest dir den Port ausgeben lassen, mit ntop, das Programm selber wird aber nicht genannt
<beaver74_> ups, mit iftop
<f31n> danke beaver74
<beaver74_> allerdings nicht grafisch, bin grad von der Konsole ausgegangen
<beaver74_> weg ist er
<JonasF> Heyho, ich habe nen Server mit Ubuntu Maverick und wundere mich, dass dort vim die Datei /usr/share/vim/vim72/ftplugin/mail.vim nicht läd, wenn ich den filetype setze. Liegt das an mir? Scheinbar läd er auch die anderen ftplugin-Dateien nicht..
<MaoXiang> hallo, sagt mal welches caht programm greift auf keine alternativen protokolle wie icq oder ähnliches zurück, und ist kein irc?
<k1l> jabber
<MaoXiang> ok, dann muss ich mir aber auch selbst nen jabber php server zulegen oder?
<k1l> warum php? und nein
<MaoXiang> ok, wie läuft denn das dann? 
<k1l> ,jabber? MaoXiang 
<shetlandpony> MaoXiang, Jabber ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Jabber - Weitere Infos im query ...
<MaoXiang> ja ne hab grad was dazu gefunden, aber es soll eben nicht auf andere netzwerke zugreifen können. es soll möglichst autonom arbeiten und in einem firmennetzwerk eingesetzt werden
<k1l> MaoXiang: lies dich doch bitte erstmal in den wiki artikel ein. und damit meine ich nicht überfliegen
<MaoXiang> ok, soweit verstanden... einige fragen hab ich aber leider noch. kann ich wenn ich die jabber konten für die benutzer des firmennetzwerkes einrichte einstellen, das die sich nicht mit firmenexternen unterhalten können?
<b34bb> gehört ne frage zu samba in den ot oder hierher?
<Deem> b34bb: kommt drauf an
<Deem> frag halt einfach
<b34bb> Wie kann man unter netzwerke alle arbeitsgruppen anzeigen lassen?
<b34bb> also eine netzwerkgruppe existiert wird aber nicht angezeigt
<brot> MaoXiang: lass den jabber-server einfach nicht ins internet
<MaoXiang> :brot es geht um die erreichbarkeit von aussenstellen der firma, momentan haben wir den skype client, aber das soll nicht mehr sein, da die leute sich auch mit anderen von außen unterhalten... das ist ja nicht wirklich als arbeit zu sehen, und jetzt suchen wir nach ner möglichkeit das ganze zu begrenzen indem wir einen chat einrichten, der nur für die aussenstellen zum support sind. auch nicht untereinander. geht das mit jabber?
 * LetoThe2nd ist der meinung, dass das nur sehr begrenzt ubuntu-support ist, und eher der versuch den kompetenten (kostenpflichtigen) dienstleister zu sparen.
<LetoThe2nd> MaoXiang: und die antwort ist: ja, es geht.
<LetoThe2nd> damit ist das ticket beendet.
<joschi> MaoXiang: einfach s2s deaktivieren. macht facebook, ichat usw. ja auch nicht anders…
<MaoXiang> ah ok, thx, joschi
<MaoXiang> :LetoThe2nd sry wenn ich dir auf die füße getreten bin
<LetoThe2nd> MaoXiang: bist du nicht. ich bin nur der meinung, es gibt einen unterschied zwischen kostenlosem support für endnutzer und systemberatung für unternehmen. und du fällst eher unter letzters.
<MaoXiang> ok, kommt nicht mehr vor
<b34bb> ok, ich hätte noch eine frage, wie kann ich bei einer statischen ip netbios über tcp-ip aktivieren?
<b34bb> oder gehört das in OT?
<dAnjou> nönö, damit bleibste mal hier ;)
<LetoThe2nd> b34bb: nicht zwingend, aber es besteht die möglichkeit dass es einfach grade keiner weiss :-)
<b34bb> ok, dann wart ich mal :)
<brot> netbios? da will doch auch wieder einer support für sein gut gepflegtes unternehmensnetz ;)
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<History354532> hallo zusammen, ich hab gerade Ubuntu 10.10 auf meinen Laptop installiert. Und dann alle verfügbaren updates geladen. Nach dem Reboot steht alles auf dem Kopf?
<History354532> also die ganze grafische Ausgabe ist um 180 Grad gedreht
<History354532> wobei nur visuel. Da im menü anscheinend die einträge richtig geordnet sind nur die Anzeige verdreht alles
<dAnjou> wtf
<k1l> History354532: schau mal im grafiktreiber ob da nicht vlt was angehakt ist
<Gamoder> schau mal im «Bildschirm»-Menü nach, ob da was geändert ist
<History354532> ja ich versuchs gerade auzurufen ist aber leider nicht so einfach
<History354532> kann man das mittels terminal starten
<Gamoder> ALT+F1 und dann zwei mal nach rechts
<History354532> also gnome-xxx
<Gamoder> gnome-display-properties
<History354532> oleg pervers was geht ab. das schlimme ist die buttons sind anklickbar auf ihrer normalen position nur das bild dazu ist genau spiegelverkehrt positioniert
<History354532> http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/9065/bildschirmfotoer.png
<History354532> ich bin mir nit mal sicher was das für ne Sprache ist
<oberspinner> das ist Deutsch
<History354532> sicher?
<oberspinner> ganz sicher :)
<oberspinner> Allerdings über-kopf und gespiegelt ;)
<History354532> jo sehs jetzt auch
<History354532> ein update rollback funktion gibts nicht oder?
<History354532> kann man eine ubuntu installation zurücksetzen?
<History354532> ohne Neu-Installation?
<peterix1> hi could someone help me with these damn notification bubbles ?
<k1l> ,german? peterix1 
<peterix1> war noch so drin
<peterix1> :D
<k1l> achja, der bot ist weg.
<History354532> kann man compiz per terminal abschalten?
<peterix1> sry
<Deem> ich find son desktop irgendwie lustig. wie hast du das gemacht? hätt ich auch gerne :D
<peterix1> also diese blasen die kommen wenn man zb musik abspielt
<peterix1> wie kann man die position verändern
<peterix1> bin relativ neu in linux :)
<peterix1> kennt sich wer mit diesen bubbles aus ?
<k1l> peterix1: du meinst die libnotify? was ist denn da mit? stell doch mal eine konkrete frage mit problembeschreibung, fehlermeldung etc
<peterix1> ich hab versucht die zu bewegen sprich das sie in ner unteren ecke erscheint
<peterix1> statt oben 
<peterix1> aber iwie krieg ich das nich hin :S
<nextnewbee> hallo kann mir jemand sagen wie ich xubuntu auf einem USB stick installiere? Und zwar festinstallation presistent.
<k1l> nextnewbee: ubuntu (oder live-cd) starten und dann mit dem startmedien ersteller das xubuntu image mit haken bei persistent
<k1l> peterix1: du meinst als das notify OSD
<k1l> peterix1: schau mal hier z.b. http://ubuntuxx.de/anleitungen/notifyosd-in-ubuntu-optisch-anpassen/
<nextnewbee> ja, aber dann habe ich so ein komisches menue das ich immer auswählen muss. Also Sprache Deutsch und xubuntu ausproberen. Das möchte ich nicht habe er soll gleich starten.
<k1l> du kannst es auch einfach auf den usb-stick installieren
<nextnewbee> das geht? Sicher?
<k1l> warum denn nicht?
<nextnewbee> naja ich dachte USB Stick ist was anderes als Festplatte? Aber eine gute Idee
<olli_> Hallo, ich habe zur Zeit Ubuntu 10.10 installiert in der 32Bit Version, damit ich meinen vollen Arbeitsspeicher nutzen kann, hab ich mich entschieden den Kernel neu zu kompilieren, und mir eine Anleitung aus dem Internet besorgt wie das geht, und welche Modifikation am Kernel gemacht werden muss. Das "Bauen" hat auch ohne Probleme geklappt, nur bootet mein System mit diesem Kernel nicht, liegt es vielleicht daran das mein LVM verschlüsselt i
<olli_> st? Ich kann beim Starten keine Fehler erkennen, weil der Bildschirm schwarz wird
<k1l> olli_: warum nimmst du nicht einfach den pae kernel? (btw sollte ubuntu den eh nehmen)
<olli_> k1l, meinst du den -server Kernel? Laut Wiki soll der nicht grade für den Desktopeinsatz ausgelegt sein, und da ich auch compiz einsetze, wäre das eher suboptimal, oder wie sind da die Erfahrungswerte?
<k1l> nein nicht den server kernel
<k1l> olli_: mach mal "apt-cache search linux-image-generic-pae" und lies dazu das hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<olli_> k1l, oh nee, warum seh ich nur immer den Wald for Bäumen nicht, danke
<k1l> yep
<JonasF> History354532: ich kenne das nur als Funktion vom Laptop selbst, da kann man mit Strg+Pfeiltasten oder Fn+Pfeiltasten den Bildschirm auf den Kopf stellen und ähnliches..
<peterix1> hmm ok 
<peterix1> die lücke is weg
<peterix1> aber mit dem tool kann ich die blase trotzdem nich unten anzeigen lassen
<hausgeist> moin
<peterix1> ok ich habs hinbekommen
<crapman> bei mir stürzt flash bei youtube imemr wider ab und alle videos sind pink
<olli_> Hallo, habe grade den offiziellen pae-Kernel über apt installiert, wenn ich mit diesem nun starte, komme ich am Ende an einer Eingabeaufforderung raus
<olli_> Es wird kein X-Server gestartet, kein gdm und nichts, wie kann ich das beheben, sodass genau das selbe wie beim Kernel ohne pae ausgeführt wird?
<TheInfinity> olli_: syslog schauen was da schiefgegangen ist
<TheInfinity> oder dich fragen warum du grade n pae kernel willst :)=
<olli_> TheInfinity: gibt es einen einfacheren Weg unter 32Bit mehr als 3,x GB RAM nutzen zu können?
<TheInfinity> olli_: nein.
<olli_> Das ist nämlich mein einziger Grund warum ich diesen Kernel nutzen möchte
<TheInfinity> olli_: wenn du properitäre kernelmodule hast kann es mit pae kerneln aber zu problemen führen. deswegen syslog schauen.
<TheInfinity> alternativ 64bit nutzen
<olli_> TheInfinity: Ja ich habe mich auch schn geärgert, ich möchte das ganze gerne ohne Neuinstallation hinkriegen, aber gab es nicht das Problem das man bei Kernelwechsel den Nvidia Treiber neu installieren musste?
<olli_> Laut Syslog gibts keine Probleme, außer das der X-Server keine Bildschirme findet
<TheInfinity> olli_: lad mal das xorg log hoch
<TheInfinity> ,pastebinit? olli_
<shetlandpony> olli_, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<olli_> TheInfinity: http://pastebin.com/PacXhRcQ
<TheInfinity> olli_: syslog bitte auch noch
<TheInfinity> olli_: ich glaube das prob hatte ich gestern schon hier *g*
<olli_> TheInfinity: ok, die Datei ist etwas groß, wieviel Zeilen brauchst du?
<olli_> reichen die letzten 200?
<olli_> TheInfinity: http://pastebin.com/78tuYMtW
<TheInfinity> hmm. ok. der fehler sagt mir garnix.
<olli_> TheInfinity: als Zusatzerschwernis habe ich das grässliche Plymouth entfernt, den alten Kernel kann ich jedoch weiterhin einwandfrei starten
<olli_> TheInfinity: Gibt es die Möglichkeit den Nvidia Treiber, den man sonst nach dem ersten booten schön anklicken kann auch menuall über die Konsole installieren? eventuell hilft das ja
<TheInfinity> uff. bei deinen ganzen änderungen bin ich überfragt. würd aber damit anfangen: http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&client=opera&hs=bsC&rls=de&q=%22cannot+reserve+video+memory+at%22+nvidia&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/4888j23 |  cannot reserve video memory at  nvidia - Google-Suche
<TheInfinity> olli_: klar, kann man via aptitude installieren
<TheInfinity> bzw apt-get
<olli_> gut, ich versuche das mal, ich hoffe das haut hin
<TheInfinity> olli_: ansonsten hilft auch dpkg-reconfigure
<C_A_M> moin
<molnitza> Hi. Ich habe hier ein Notebook Marke Asus X61SL. Leider kann ich diesen nur mit acpi=off starten, da sonst nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit blinkendem Cursor links oben erscheint. Wie kann ich acpi zum Laufen bringen?
<butterbrot-xl> hi leute, irgendwie ist bei mir bei firefox die viedodarstellung in youtube nicht ganz korrekt. nach dem gestrigen aktualisieren durch den aktualisierungsmanager haben sämtliche viedos einen rotstich. hat jemand evtl das selbe problem? bzw weiß jemand wie man das behebt?
<Deem> wenn ich unter thunderbird das ldap adressbuch einrichte, warum zeigt er mir dann nach einer replikation keine adressen an, sondenr nur, wenn ich eine neue email verfasse zeigt er mir im adressfeld vorschläge für emails an.
<beaver74> kann xsetroot PNG verwenden, um Hintergrundbilder darzustellen?
<beaver74> alle DEs nutzen das Desktopbild, nur openbox, wo ich xsetroot verwenden wollte, tuts nicht
<beaver74> openbox tuts gut, aber xsetroot nicht :)
<sdx23> beaver74: bitte was hast du damit vor?
<beaver74> sdx23, wollte nur ein Hintergrundbild setzen, hab jetzt aber wohl festgestellt, xsetroot - bitmap ist gar nicht dafür verantwortlich :-) ist doch richtig, dass es das nicht ist?
<Fuchs> nimm feh
<sdx23> beaver74: exakt daher meine Frage.
<beaver74> ich dachte es mir ;), feh, danke, schau ich mir an
<molnitza> Hi. Ich habe hier ein Notebook Marke Asus X61SL. Leider kann ich diesen nur mit acpi=off starten, da sonst nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit blinkendem Cursor links oben erscheint. Wie kann ich acpi zum Laufen bringen?
<PBeck> hi
<beaver74> fad ist super, danke nochmal
<flash> molnitza: mal nach einem BIOS-Update schauen 
<Minze> n8
<Minze> Nabend zusammen
<flockerl> hi
<x1o> hallo suche eine lösung für volltextsuche von hauptsächlich pdf djvu, hat jemand ne idee? geht mir nicht nur um die suche sondern auch mangement
<x1o> löschen duplikate sowas....
<k1l> zum doppelten löschen z.b.: fdupes, fslint etc.
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-04
<x1o> es gibt referencer das stürzt aber ab bei so vielen dateien
<x1o> mendeley desktop kenn ich noch
<x1o> benutz ich aber schon für meine papers
<x1o> dafür ist es sehr gut
<x1o> aber ist ungeeignet für größere sammlungen
<x1o> obwohl stimmt vielleicht nciht
<x1o> aber ich will halt bücher von paper trennen und das geht mit mendeley schlecht
<x1o> hallo?
<PrickelPit> hallo? 1.15h.....
<C_A_M> hallo!
<papachaotica> ,uhrzeit?
<shetlandpony> Die Uhrzeit zu der du die Frage stellst ist nicht gerade vorteilhaft. Solltest du keine Antwort erhalten, dann stell die Frage bitte zu einer ortsueblichen Uhrzeit nochmals oder benutze das Forum. Danke :)
<Sysopa> moin
<Sysopa> ich kriege einen Fön mit diesem Drecks Akonadi... config löschen, Adressbuchverzeichnisse neu hinzufügen... dann gehts ne Zeitlang gut, aber spätestens 2 Tage später startet akonadi wieder nicht mehr
<susanne> guten morgen community ;)
<susanne> Weis Einer wie man rausfindet welche Awendung für eine I/o Überlauf sorgt?
<susanne> Weiß Einer wie man herausfindet welche Anwendung für eine I/o Überlauf sorgt?
<bullgard> susanne: E/A-Überläufe gibt es viele. Wo tritt Deiner auf?
<Fuchs> susanne: iotop probieren? 
<thomas____> Hallo, ich hab ein seltsames Problem mit meiner nvidia-Grafikkarte & nvidia-binary-Treiber: Mein T410 ist in der Docking Station, wenn ich zwei Fujitsu 19" anschließe geht alles, bei Dell 24" (beide DVI) krieg ich reproduzierbar einen Kernel panic. Kann ich irgendwas tun ausser letzte nvidia-Version & hoffen dass die das irgendwann fixen?!
<Fuchs> thomas____: den bug direkt an nvidia melden, am besten mit einem nvidia bug report, den Du sowohl bei funktionierender Konfiguration wie auch nach dem Kernel Panic erstellst
<Fuchs> thomas____: die E-Mail Adresse von nvidia wird nach der Eingabe von  sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh  eingeblendet 
<Fuchs> thomas____: ein weiterer Versuch ist noch das Versuchen eines anderen Kernels, z.B. ein ungepatchter mainline-Kernel. 
<Fuchs> ,kernel? thomas____ 
<shetlandpony> thomas____, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<thomas____> Fuchs: Danke schonmal, ich hab Linux fnordomat 2.6.35-27-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 20:25:46 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux  am laufen
<thomas____> Mit nur einem von den Dell-Monitoren + Notebook-LCD klappts auch wunderbar, nur mit zwei externen dreht er ab
<thomas____> Gitb es nach einem Kernel panic eigentlich irgendeine Form von Crash log? ich kenn das von FreeBSD so, dass er noch einen crash/coredump schreibt bevor die lichter ausgehen, und man nachvollziehen kann, was als letztes passiert ist
<Deem> thomas____: afaik in der syslog oder unter messages
<Metza> hallo
<Metza> ich hatte heute ubuntu gestart und jetzt ist aufeinmal alles schwarz aber opera ist geöffnet
<Metza> es wird auch kein fensterrahmen oder so gezeichnet
<Metza> nichts
<Deem> Metza: läuft denn dein nautilus?
<Metza> ich kann nicht auf ihn zugreifen
<Deem> Metza: du könntest mal unter "ps -ef" nachschauen ob solche sachen, wie gdm, X laufen
<Deem> oder eben nautilus. selbst wenn er nicht geöffnet ist, läuft er.
<Metza> jap
<Metza> muss dann nur in den konsolenmodus
<Deem> dann tue das
<kraut> wie ändere ich den cpu scaling_governor im betrieb damit die cpu auf max mhz läuft?
<kraut> den auf performance zu stellen hats irgendwie nicht gebracht: root@dreamland:~# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<kraut> performance
<sash_> kraut: das sollte automatisch passieren
<kraut> ich will es nicht automatisch haben
<sash_> wegen?
<kraut> es soll einfach aus
<sash_> ,Prozessortaktung? kraut 
<shetlandpony> kraut, Prozessortaktung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kraut> das sagt mir nichts neues, warum er es ignoriert
<LetoThe2nd> kraut: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/cpu-freq/user-guide.txt;h=04f6b32993e69ca4185a81bbaadb677aac5056e9;hb=HEAD mal hier lesen... da gehört anscheinend schon etwas mehr dazu als nur den governor zu setzen.
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/5w8wj2z | git.kernel.org - linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git/blob - Documentation/cpu-freq/user-guide.txt
<mgolisch> kraut: es passiert nix wenn du den governor wechselst?
<kraut> mgolisch: ich habs nun gefixt, allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, was ich falsch gemacht habe
<kraut> im zweifel war ich zu dämlich und hatte nicht beachtet, den governor für beide cpus zu setzen
<kraut> mgolisch: mit der doku von LetoThe2nd und sash_ hats soweit aber geklappt
<TomTom> guten tag, hat hier einer eine ahnung wie ich dem ubuntu 10.10-server 64bit installer das aktuelle "3w-sas" modul beibringen kann? es wurde scheinbar vergessen...
<LetoThe2nd> TomTom: vielleicht mal parallel in #ubuntu-server fragen, so als gedanke :-)
<bekks> TomTom: Dem Installer kannst Du das bestenfalls mit der alternate cd beibringen.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: ist der server-installer nicht per definition alternate?
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: Nein :)
<LetoThe2nd> hmkay.
<bekks> Also der Installer ggf. schon, aber die alternate cd lädt u.U. andere Module.
<TomTom> LetoThe2nd: danke, aber ich bin schon fies am x-posten ;)=
<TomTom> mal mit der 11.x probieren...
<bekks> TomTom: Das ist eine Beta - willst du das wirklich?
<TomTom> koennte ja dann downgraden
<bekks> LOL
<bekks> Nein, kannst Du nicht.
<TomTom> das modul ist ja vorhanden, nur in dem scheiss installer nicht
<TomTom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/707303
<bekks> Im Installer ist nicht EIN EINZIGES Modul vorhanden.
<TomTom> dann ist es eben das packaging des installers... ein fertig installiertes ubuntu hat jedenfalls das modul anbord
<bekks> _Module_ sind Sache des _Kernel_ und nicht eines _Userland_-Installers.
<ms_> hi
<ms_> kann mir jmd. einen smtp client für die kommandozeile empfehlen?
<LetoThe2nd> nbsmtp, ssmtp.
<ms_> ssmtp klappt super. 
<ms_> vielen dank. nbsmtp finde ich nicht mehr im repo, obwohl es eigentlich in universe sein sollte
<LetoThe2nd> np.
<OnkelZorn> Hallo Community. Icxh habe mir das Spiel Flight Unlimmited 3 gekauft und würde gerne versuchen es unter Ubuntu Wine zu spielen. Allerdings benötigt das Spiel, weil ich es vollständig installieren möchte, 2071 MB. Mir werden vom Setup Programm aber seltsamer Weise nur 2048 MB angezeigt, obwohl ich 48 GB freie Festplatte habe. Unter den einstellungen von Wine finde ich keine Möglichkeit, das virtuelle Laufwerk C zu vergrößern.
<OnkelZorn> Oder ist die Anzeige vielleicht einfach nur falsch?
<OnkelZorn> Beim Laufwerk c: steht nämlich 5 Objekte und 47,1 GB frei.
<bekks> Das kann durchaus sein, dass Wine nur 2048M kann - nach welcher Installationsanleitung gehst Du denn vor?
<benni> Hallo! Jemand eine Idee deswegen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/flash-videos-nur-noch-mit-rot-stich/#post-2800794
<shetlandpony> benni's url: http://tinyurl.com/65658k2 | Flash-Videos nur noch mit Rot-Stich  › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<benni> s/\:/\?/
<shetlandpony> benni meant: Hallo! Jemand eine Idee deswegen\? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/flash-videos-nur-noch-mit-rot-stich/#post-2800794
<olli_> Hallo, ich habe unter 10.10 ziemliche Probleme mit vmware und VirtualBox. Ich schaffe es nicht ein Betriebsystem virtuell zu installieren, ohne das es einfach stehenbleibt, die ganze VM Software abstürzt, oder beim Windows Gast mit nem Bluescreen sich verabschiedet. Muss mann noch irgendetwas beachten? Von der Hardware her sollte es locker passen, Hab Ubuntu 10.10 mit aktuellem pae Kernel laufen.
<bekks> vmware UND virtualbox parallel machen schon mal probleme.
<bekks> Und wenn "es einfach stehenbleibt", hilft ein Blick in Logdateien, dmesg und die Konsole (von wo aus man zB virtualbox gestartet hat).
<olli_> also parallel hab ich sie nicht installiert, da ich mir schon dachte das es Probleme machen könnte, aber ich werde es mal aus der Konsole starten, vielleicht erkenn ich ja was da schiefläuft
<valentin> hi
<valentin> Ich habe wie vermutet ein Problem
<valentin> und zwar bin ich seit 2 wochen stolzer anwender von xbmc ( xbox media center)
<valentin> diesen kann man einmal live von cd starten
<valentin> oder usb-stick etc
<valentin> oder man kann ihn in ubuntu als orogramm installieren und starten
<valentin> was ich gern hätte ist:
<valentin> ein und den selben xbmc, entweder aus grub heraus zu starten (bootet dann wesentlich schneller)
<valentin> und wenn ich ubuntu ohnehin gebootet habe, auch aus ubuntu heraus xbmc starten!
<valentin> wichtig ist mir dabei das es sich nicht um 2 paralelle xbmc's handelt, sondern immer alles gleich ist...einstellungen und so...
<valentin> geht das? wenn ja wie?
<Deem> valentin: wenn du live von cd startest wird der ja immer wieder resettet
<valentin> ja...den live kann manb aber auch auf hdd installieren
<Deem> valentin: eine möglichkeit wäre, dem xmbc auf der livecd den pfad von deinem home verzeichniss mitzugeben
<dadrc> valentin, ich glaube, die Frage ist in #xbmc besser aufgehoben. Ist doch sehr spezifisch
<Deem> und vorher sicherstellen, dass die richtigen partitionen gemountet sind
<valentin> stimmt
<valentin> mit dem home, daran hab ich noch garni gedacht...
<valentin> müsste dem dann aber zugriff auf meine home verpassen...mal schauen
<MBec> moin, gibts ne möglichkeit ne benutzerdefinierte auflösung  für einen monitor zu erzwingen, ohne dies über die xorg.conf zu tun?
<MBec> quasi dem x-server beim erkennen des monitors ne weitere modeline aufzwingen
<dadrc> Naja, über xorg.conf.d geht's auch, aber das im Grunde das gleiche
<MBec> ich hab nen monitor an der dockingstation der mir den desktop erweitert
<MBec> nu nutz ich die das notebook halt nicht nur in der dockingstation
<dadrc> Du könntest versuchen, das Anschließen der Dockingstation per udev zu erkennen und dann über ein Skript xrandr mit passenden Parametern ausführen
<dadrc> ,udev? MBec 
<shetlandpony> MBec, udev ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev - Weitere Infos im query ...
<MBec> xrandr nölt auch rum
<MBec> das hab ich schon getestet
<MBec> die docking per udev zu erkennen ist kinderkram, das hab ich schon mal gemacht
<MBec> das problem ist, dass xrandr auch nur auf die modes zurückgreifen kann die der x-server angibt
<MBec> zumindest hat er bei mir rumgenölt als ich es von hand setzen wollte
<dadrc> MBec, soweit ich weiß, kann man über newmode und addmode Modi hinzufügen
<dadrc> hast du das probiert?
<MBec> ah stimmt, sehe es gerade
<MBec> das könnte natürlich was bringen
<dadrc> das könntest du dann per udev auslösen, wenn es klappt
<dadrc> Hier sind ein paar Beispiele drin http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=945465
<mollitz> gibt es eine möglichkeit ein back in time backup, das auf einer externen Festplatte gespeichert ist, auf einem anderen PC wieder einzuspielen?
<MBec> dadrc: also das addmode scheint prinzipiell schon mal zu funktionieren, nur leider habe ich massive grafik probleme. die kommen aber vom radeon treiber
<dadrc> Ist doch schon mal ein Anfang
<MBec> die habe ich sonst auch wenn ich das notebook in die docking stecke. nach nem restart vom x sind die weg
<dadrc> Radeon-Treiber... zufällig Geflacker auf dem externen Bildschirm?
<MBec> nicht nur auf dem exterenen auf beiden
<MBec> graka ist ne X1400
<dadrc> Probier mal, den Treiber ohne KMS zu benutzen
<dadrc> Hat bei mir geholfen mit der gleichen Karte
<MBec> zufällig auch nen T60? :D
<dadrc> jep
<MBec> vorbildlich :D
<dadrc> Ich hab's über eine Datei in /etc/modprobe.d/ mit dem Inhalt "options radeon modeset=0" gemacht
<gurky> hi.. sagt ma wenn ich ubuntu auf mein netbook installier.. kann ich dann immernoch den fernseher an hdmi anschließen und das dann alles auf 1080p läuft aufm fernseher?
<dadrc> gurky, kommt drauf an, ob der Treiber für die Grafikkarte HDMI unterstützt, das ist, soweit ich weiß, leider nicht bei allen der Fall
<gurky> das wär kacke...
<MBec> dadrc: ok dacht ich mir fast, kannte nur die option nicht, aber modprobe.d liegt nahe :)
<gurky> hab ne nvidia ion2 drin
<dadrc> Probiers doch einfach mit 'nem Live-USB-Stick aus
<gurky> wie erstell ich son teil?
<dadrc> gurky, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<dadrc> Schön ausführliche Anleitung
<gurky> danke :)
<MBec> soo dann starte ich die möhre mal neu
<gurky> bleiben bei einer live-usb version auch alle inhalte erhalten? oder wird das beim neustart wieder alles resettet?
<dadrc> gurky, wenn der Stick groß genug ist, kannst du ihn so einstellen, dass die Daten gespeichert werden
<gurky> 4GB
<MBec> dadrc: juuuunge, du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen wie lange mir das schon auf den sack gegangen ist :D
<MBec> besten dank
<MBec> hat geklappt
<dadrc> MBec, sehr schön :)
<dadrc> gurky, der USB-Creator hat eine Option dafür, nennt sich Persistenz-Modus
<MBec> nu mach ich noch schnnen nen skript für udev und dann hab ich ruhe :)
<MBec> -n+l
<gurky> ich kann nicht make startup disk drücken
<gurky> wasn das -.-
<dadrc> Hast du das Programm mit Rootrechten gestartet?
<gurky> wenn ich das mit administrator öffne gehts genauso wenig
<gurky> hä wtf... das isn bug in dem programm
<gurky> jetzt hab ich kurz nen image angeklickt und dann wieder den usb stick und dann gehts
<gurky> ui das dauert ja 40 minuten
<mollitz> gibt es eine möglichkeit ein back in time backup, das auf einer externen Festplatte gespeichert ist, auf einem anderen PC wieder einzuspielen?
<gurky> acronis vielleicht?
<gurky> erkennt ubuntu alles an hardware selbst dadrc?
<dadrc> Die meiste
<crapman> wie richten man am besten ein gastzugang für wlan ein?
<nahab>  bräuchte nen treiber für fijutsu siemans c1110d für ubuntu...irgendwie erkennt ubuntu weder das interne noch das externe wlan wer weiß wo ich den treiber finde, alles was ich bisher gefunden habe ist für windows
<nahab> hi erstmal
<dadrc> nahab, was für Chip ist das denn?
<nahab> intel
<dadrc> Von Intel gibt's ca. 938264 verschiedene Chips
<nahab> mom
<nahab> dadrc, chipset reicht der?
<dadrc> Möglich, was ist's denn?
<nahab> intel 85823/82855
<pkremer> Hallo mein name ist Philipp und habe Probleme bei installieren eines Ubuntu Servers 10.04 auf einen ESXI. Das Problem entsteht bei der abschließenden Softwareinstallation. "Software auswählen und Installieren" Paketlisten scheint er zu holen. Kann mir jemand Helfen? 
<nahab> dadrc, windowstreiber wäre 4.30.1006
<pkremer> "Ein Teil der Installation ist fehlgeschlagen, Sie können versuchen...."
<dadrc> nahab, gib mal lspci ein und pack den Output in 'nen pastebin
<dadrc> ,pastebin? nahab 
<shetlandpony> nahab: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<nahab> dadrc,  oh ich glaube ich installier erstmal ubuntu wieder, habs jetzt erstmalmit win versucht hab nen tag gebraucht, wolte nur mal sehen ob wlan überhaupt klapt...ich elde mich dann später wieder
<nahab> dadrc,  wie hoch steht denn die chance einen treiber zu bekommen der ursprünglichvon dem jahr 2002 ist?
<dadrc> nahab, eigentlich sollte das bei Ubuntu gehen, die Intel-Chips sind da recht gut unterstützt
<nahab> wenn wir einen treiber finden, wie schwer ist es den einzubauen bin ja anfänger?
<gurky> wenn ich den usb-live stick reinschieb und davon booten will kommt da die ganze zeit
<gurky> syslinux blablabla
<gurky> weiter gehts dann nich
<nahab> dadrc,  alle laptops haben bisher den fritz usb wlan erkannt und den treiber installiert nur der lappi den ich jett habe macht das nicht, verstehe das nich, der müßte doch auch automtisch installieren oder?
<gurky> laptops ohne wlan integriert
<gurky> wtf
<gurky> das will nich booten von usb dadrc da kommt ganze zeit SYSLINUX bablabla eBIOS oder son müll
<rusef> *facepalm*
<nahab> dadrc, biste in 10 min noch da? dan paste ich dir mal den output
<KojiroAK> gurky, versuch mal mit der zusätzlichen Option xforcevesa
<KojiroAK> gurky, entweder "optionen" oder "weitere optionen" dann taucht eine Zeile auf, da gibst du hinter quiet splash aber vor "-- "xforcevesa ein.
<gurky> wie geht denn das?
<gurky> ich hab nur windows drauf
<gurky> ich komm da nirgendwo in optionen rein
<KojiroAK> gurky, kommst du zu einem Screen mit "Ubuntu" und einem Symbol das eine Tastatur darstellt unten in der Mitte?
<KojiroAK> gurky, da müsstest du dann eine beliebige Taste drücken.
<KojiroAK> Unten siehst du dann eine Zeile mit Fx Tasten und Beschreibungen. gurky 
<gurky> ne da komm ich leider nicht
<gurky> da kommt nur dieses syslinux kack
<nahab> dadrc, Paste #348010
<gurky> kann mir niemand helfen??
<nahab> dadrc, überhaupt noch da? :-)
<nahab> kann mir jemand helfen?..... mein wlan wird icht erkannt ich habe im terminal  lspci eingegeben hier das ergebnis - Paste #348010
<apollo13> nahab: nen link zum paste wäre vlt auch nicht schlecht
<gurky> warum geht das nich :(
<nahab> apollo13, http://paste.pocoo.org/
<apollo13> nahab: klick deine links mal an bevor du sie postest, mit dem kann auch keiner was anfangen
<nahab> apollo13,  etwa so?
<nahab> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/348017/
<apollo13> finally…
<nahab> so, und nun heisst es abwarten :-)
<peter1234> hallo leute, hab da ein problem mit netzwerkscanner von samsung (scx-4825fn) ich hab ubuntu 10.04 druckfunktion geht nur eben scannen nicht
<peter1234> hat jemand einen tip wie man netzwerkscanner erreicht
<peter1234> hallo leute, hab da ein problem mit netzwerkscanner von samsung (scx-4825fn) ich hab ubuntu 10.04 druckfunktion geht nur eben scannen nicht
<nahab> kann man eigentlich sehen, wer alles onlie ist?
<nahab> online
<peter1234> nahab, ja kann man. was für einen client benutzt du?
<nahab> peter, xchat meinst das mit client?
<peter1234> nahab, ja den mein ich und da siehst du auf der rechten seite normalerweise alle benutzer (online sind hervorgehoben)
<nahab> ic brauche immer och hilfe bei meinem wlan.... mein ubuntu findet weder extern noch intern wlan
<peter1234> nahab, notebook?
<nahab> peter1234, nee da sehe ich nur freenode, ubuntu-de und 18 benutzer, mehr nicht
<peter1234> nahab, ist deine karte erkannt?
<nahab> peter1234, wie merkt man das ob sie erkannt ist
<peter1234> nahab, ich meine was für einen rechner du hast in dem es die probleme gibt
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<peter1234> nahab, was für linux hast du denn drauf
<peter1234> RedNifre, hi
<RedNifre> Ich habe hier einen Ordner voller PDFs, die in einem seltsamen Breitformat vorliegen. Wie kann ich die am besten auf 4:3 croppen?
<RedNifre> Das Format ist schon fast 4:3, es würde also nichts wichtiges abgeschnitten werden.
<peter1234> RedNifre, ich weis nicht, aber vielleicht kannst du mit gimp etwas schrauben
<RedNifre> Gimp kann PDFs?
<peter1234> RedNifre, kein plan aber pdf ist ja im prinzip auch bilddatei
<RedNifre> Okay, danke, ich schau mal was sich machen lässt.
<nahab> peter1234, ich habe ein fujitsu siemens lifebook serie c1110D  und habe ubuntu 10.10  ich habe das wlanzeichen und wenn ich drauf klicke zeigt mir der den fritzrouter an klicke ich drauf, muß ich meinen netzwerschlüssel eingeben, dies tue ich auch, aber er wählt sich nicht ein....stecke ich mein  wlan usb stick rein wird dieser nicht erkannt, obwohl er bei anderen notebooks  selst bei ubuntu erkannt wurde ch habe eben schon gefragt, 
<nahab> sollte im terminal lspci eingeben und habe dies im output gehabt
<nahab> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/348017/
<FM-Audio> Hi kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich ein IRC Channel finde in dem es um beamer geht?
<peter1234> nahab, du wirst erst einmal deinen router richtig konfigurieren müssen denn normalerweise hast du ja schon verbindung zum router (also funktioniert dein wlan) oder bist du über kabel an dem router
<peter1234> FM-Audio, welcher client?
<nahab> peter1234,  nee wlan.... aber hier der lapp ist doch ach ubuntu und auch an den router und funktioniert
<FM-Audio> ich benutze pidgeon
<gurky> wieso startet mein livestick nich
<peter1234> FM-Audio, also ich kann nur für xchat sprechen da kannst du unter Server>>List of channels aufrufen und dort kannst du als filter "beamer" eingeben 
<peter1234> gurky, ist er bootfähig?
<peter1234> nahab, geh am besten deine Wlan einstellungen nochmal schritt für schritt durch. wenn dir die Funknetzwerke aus der umgebeung angezeigt werden, dann hast du auch wlan
<gurky> wie bootfähig?
<gurky> isn ganz normaler usbstick
<nahab> peter1234,  ja die werden ja angezeigt, dann geh ich ja auf meine fritzbox dann verlangt der auch wie üblich den netzwerkschlüssel den gebe ich ein, aber der sucht und sucht und sucht und fragt wieder nach dem schlüssel, das geht endlos so witer
<nahab> weiter
<peter1234> nahab, hast du die selbe verschlüsselungsart eingestellt wie auf dem router?
<nahab> peter1234, ...du meinst wpa oder so?...wenn ja, dann habe ich die selbe genommen
<nahab> peter1234,  ich sagte ja, auf keinen laptop die ich bis her hatte, hatte ich damit probleme nur mit dem jetzt
<peter1234> nahab, dann fällt mir momentan auch nichts mehr ein. du benutzt für die netzwerkeinstellung das netzwerk-manager-applet
<peter1234> nahab, ?
<nahab> peter1234,  ja 
<peter1234> nahab, und du kannst mit jedem anderen rechner über wlan auf den router?
<nahab> ja egal mit welchen...... wenn ich windows installiere bekomme ich wlan nur mit fritz usb hin... der interne der findet meine fritzbox zwar, sucht und sucht und sucht wie bei ubuntu
<peter1234> nahab, sorry aber da komm ich auch nicht mehr weiter
<peter1234> nahab, ich hätte ja gedacht das im fritz eine zugangskontrolle aktiviert ist die nur erlaubte rechner routet
<nahab> peter1234,  nee, hab ich eben nachgeschau...alle wla geräte sind erlaubt 
<peter1234> nahab, DHCP?
<nahab> mom
<Deem> gurky: dein rechner muss auch booten von usb unterstützen. wie hast du denn das image auf den usb stick gebracht?
<nahab> peter1234,  tja dhcp finde ich gar nicht in der fritzbox
<peter1234> nahab, ich kenn mich mit der fritzbox leider nicht aus aber ich denke DHCP hat die auf jeden mit drauf
<peter1234> nahab, was bringt denn iwconfig zutage?
<nahab> im terminal eingeben?
<peter1234> nahab, ja
<nahab> kann momentan nicht, bin wieder windows am installieren,will danach auf der 2 partition  ubuntu installieren
<peter1234> nahab, ok
<nahab> peter1234,  meinste zurücksetzen könnte was bringen
<peter1234> nahab, fritzbox?
<nahab> jo
<peter1234> nahab, nicht wenn du mit den anderen rechnern draufkommst
<peter1234> nahab, wenn gar nichts mehr gehen würde ja
<nahab> ok, melde mich später wieder
<nahab> thx
<peter1234> nahab, 0k
<gurky> Deem ich hab das mit dem usb-stick.exe dingsda erstellt.. und nen netbook von asus was 439€ kostet wird das ja wohl unterstützen.. außerdem hätte er dann doch nicht dieses syslinux angezeigt
<sash_> gurky: und ob. hab ich vorn paar tagen genau so gehabt
<sash_> gurky: ich hatte aber nen grub auf dem system und konnte von da aus manuell das usb-stick-system booten
<Deem> gurky: unetbootin.exe?
<gurky> grub?
<gurky> ka was ist das Deem?
<Deem> gurky: ein tool zum erstellen von bootbaren livesticks
<gurky> hast du nen link?
<Deem> gurky: google
<gurky> und das geht auch mit ubuntu ja?
<Deem> gurky: ja. du kannst dir da fast alle linux distris dies gibt runterladen
<gurky> oki
<gurky> mal testen danke
<Deem> kein ding =)
<gurky> wasn der unterschied zwischen netinstall, hdmedia und live?
<Deem> gurky: netinstall is nur zum installiern über alternate, hdmedia weiß ich nicht und live is die normale desktop cd mit livemodus
<gurky> aber wenn ich die iso von 10.10 schon hab mach ich einfach nen abbild oder?
<RedNifre> Ist bei Ubuntu nicht schon so was dabei?
<gurky> jo eigtl schon, nur gehts bei mir irgendwie nicht
<RedNifre> Systemwerkzeuge->Startmedienersteller ?
<RedNifre> ah, okay.
<gurky> ich hab windows
<RedNifre> Je nachdem welchen Wert deine Zeit hat kann es auch "kostensparender" sein, einen Rohling zu verbraten, die Live-CD zu booten und dann den Startmedienersteller zu nutzen. Kommt halt ganz darauf an, ob der Zeitaufwand zum Lösen des Problems mehr oder weniger wert ist als ein Rohling.
<k1l> ,unetbootin? gurky 
<shetlandpony> gurky, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<gurky> is nen netbook RedNifre
<RedNifre> Teufelskreis ;)
<RedNifre> Was genau hast du eigentlich vor?
<RedNifre> Und kann man nicht neuerdings auch über das LAN booten?
<k1l> gurky: lies mal den link vom bot und dann die wiki seite
<RedNifre> Habe leider den Anfang der Diskussion verpasst, da ich einen Disconnect hatte.
<RedNifre> gurky, was möchtest du eigentlich machen?
<gurky> nen live-stick von ubuntu
<gurky> weil ich testen will ob alle treiber für mein gerät vorhanden sind
<k1l> warum nimmt man nicht einfach unetbootin?
<gurky> hab nen asus 1215n
<gurky> naja werd einfach mal das darüber runterladen
<gurky> dauert nur wieder.. ^^
<Deem> gurky: du kannst auch dein abbild direkt mit unetbootin auf den usbstick klatschen ohne neu runterzuladen
<gurky> isses dann auch bootfähig??
<Deem> sicher
<RedNifre> Man kann ja irgendwo ein Bootflag setzen. (kA ob Unetbootin das vielleicht auch automatisch macht)
<gurky> okay
<Deem> RedNifre: bootflag is so retro. das braucht man nicht
<gurky> na mal schaun hoffentlich gehts dann
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag ich blicks mal wieder nicht  ich möchte als normaler user dauerhaft zugriff auf den ordner "/usr/share/dvdstyler/backgrounds" bekommen um da die DVD covers rein und raus zu schieben die müssen zwanghaft in diesen nur mit sudo ereichbaren ordner 
<Fuchs> chmod o=+rwx auf den Ordner, oder g=+rwx und Dich in die passende Gruppe, oder via chown :gruppe die Gruppe aendern. 
<IchGuckLive> danke
<sash_> statt chown :gruppe geht auch chgrp gruppe
<Fuchs> wenn Du den Inhalt auch anpassen musst, also den aktuell bestehenden, dann ein -R nach das chown / chgrp / chmod 
<Fuchs> allerdings aufpassen damit, kann man nicht rueckgaengig machen 
<IchGuckLive> einen ordner im Home dessen dateien dann in dem verlinkt sind geht nicht
<Fuchs> sieht dvdauthor keinen lokalen Ordner in $HOME vor, zusaetzlich? 
<Fuchs> aeh, dvdstyler
<Fuchs> also im Stile von ~/.dvdstyler/backgrounds oder ~/.local/dvdstyler/backgrounds  o.ae.? 
<Fuchs> waere so etwas, was man dem Autoren mitteilen koennte
<IchGuckLive> ich kann da nix auswählen ist das dann ein Hidden ordner warscheinlich
<Fuchs> wenn es den gibt, ist er sicher hidden, siehst Du am . am Anfang
<Wedelwolf> FuxXx
<Fuchs> und es sollte ~/.local/share/dvdstyler sein, oben. 
<peter1234> kann mir jemand bei netzwerkscanner von samsung (scx-4825fn) helfen?
<IchGuckLive> fuchs danke da is nix
<bekks> ,frag? peter1234 
<shetlandpony> peter1234: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: dann wuerde ich wohl mal den Autoren noch anschreiben. Als Zwischenloesung kannst Du Dir wie oben beschrieben Rechte besorgen
<peter1234> bekks, also ich kann den netzwerkscanner dieses gerätes unter linux(ubuntu 10.04) nicht nutzen
<bekks> "kann nicht" ist keinerlei brauchbare Meldung - leider.
<IchGuckLive> fuerledigt hab ich rechte vergeben
<peter1234> bekks, was würdest du denn gern wisse?
 * Fuchs interpretiert da seinen Namen rein und hakt das ab.
<bekks> Das genaue Problem.
<Fuchs> peter1234: ist dieses Geraet gem. HCL (URL kommt gleich) oder sane-project.org unterstuetzt? 
<Fuchs> ,hcl? peter1234 
<shetlandpony> peter1234: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<peter1234> bekks, ich versuch es nochmal. ich kann das gerät bei mac, windows nutzen nur eben in linux nicht
<bekks> Was hast Du bisher getan, um das Gerät unter Linux (welches Ubuntu-Release genau hast Du?) zur Mitarbeit zu bewegen?
<peter1234> bekks, wie bereits geschrieben (ubuntu 10.04) und wenn ich wüsste was ich unternehmen kann würde ich hier bestimmt keine soooooooo blöden fragen stellen
<peter1234> bekks, ich habe die treiber von samsung nach anleitung installiert und xsane, sane probiert aber keiner findet den scanner
<bekks> 0304 180328 < Fuchs> peter1234: ist dieses Geraet gem. HCL (URL kommt gleich) oder sane-project.org unterstuetzt?
<gurky> ähm.. jetzt läufts
<gurky> kann ich irgendwie wlan nutzen?
<peter1234> sane-project.org ist down
<gurky> das er die automatisch sucht??
<gurky> oder muss ich alles manuell eingeben
<bekks> peter1234: Ist es nicht. Funktioniert einwandfrei hier.
<Deem> gurky: oben rechts ist dein network-manager, wenn dein wlan aktiviert ist, dann kannst du das darüber verbinden
<peter1234> bekks, so das gerät wird unterstützt. allerdings wird hier nur die usb verbindung angegeben
<bekks> Ja, dann wird auch nur die funktionieren.
<Deem> bekks: downforeveryoneorjustme.com sagt aber auch es wäre down
<peter1234> bekks, die funktioniert ja auch tadellos, nur über netzwerk nicht
<Deem> ok. das www. ist entscheidend :D
<bekks> peter1234: Wenn dein Gerät von sane nicht per Netzwerk unterstützt wird, ist das als Tatsache hinzunehmen.
<peter1234> bekks, versteh den letzten satz nicht
<peter1234> bekks, jawohl herr general :)
<peter1234> bekks, aber vielelicht findet sich ja in den unendlichen weiten des internets doch noch eine lösung
<Fuchs> peter1234: vermutlich eher leider nicht
<Fuchs> weil sane stellt die treiber
<peter1234> Fuchs, ja aber wenn ich eins über linux gelernt habe ist das es immer irgedwo eine lösung gibt
<peter1234> Fuchs, wenn nicht jetzt dann eben später
<Fuchs> dann viel erfolg bei der suche
<peter1234> Fuchs, ja danke und danke für die hilfe
<Fuchs> keine ursache. tipp am rande: das naechste mal vor dem kauf hcl nachschlagen, hp hat z.b geraete, die via netzwerk gehen.
<peter1234> Fuchs, ja aber das war nicht das einzige kaufkritärium sondern alles andere wie laser,duplex automatik, adf MAC kompatibilität und so weiter
<Fuchs> war nur ein hinweis
<peter1234> Fuchs, ja und danke dafür. und nicht zuletzt war es auch der preis ;)
<peter1234> Fuchs, ja und am usb funktioniert es ja auch einwandfrei ist halt nur doof mit den kabeln
<malloc_> weiß jemand wie ich die nouvau gallium3d treiber bei 11.04 nutzen kann?
<bekks> malloc_: ist 11.04 nicht noch beta?
<Frickelpit> da wir noch märz haben und kein april, definitiv ja ;)
<bekks> Mir war doch so :P
<Frickelpit> hoi bekks btw.
<bekks> Moin Frickelpit 
<Pilatus> frage gibt es eine möglichkeit im Terminal zu sehen welche interne IP ich im Netzwerk habe ?
<Frickelpit> ifconfig
<Pilatus> danke daran habe ich nicht gedacht 
<jokrebel> hi
<BigWookie> Hi, ich hab da mal son kleines mieses problem, ich hab zwwei mouse devices fuer mein touchpad (einmal ps2 und einmal synaptics device) der synaptics will aber nicht laufen
<BigWookie> Ubuntu Natty, keine modifikatione bisher 
<BigWookie> unter Maverick selbes problem
<rumpe1> ,natty? BigWookie 
<shetlandpony> BigWookie: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<rumpe1> ahso.. auch maverick :>
<BigWookie> :) ich bin erfahrener dau
<rumpe1> dann hättest "natty" nicht sagen dürfen ^^
<BigWookie> Stimmt ^^, ich habs auf jedenfal mit xinput schon beides mal an und ausgeschalten in der gewuenschten configuration dann geht gar keine maus mehr und n cat auf /dev/input/mouse1 tut auch nix :/
<BigWookie> okay sieht so aus das das thinkpad spezifisch ist und ich das psmouse modul selbst patchen muss trotzdem danke
<philka> hallo
<philka> kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache beim headers-installieren, wenn "E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.35.8" auftaucht?
<rumpe1> philka, abgetippt statt tab-completion/copy&paste?
<bekks> Das Paket heisst "linux-headers"
<rumpe1> weil es heißt wohl -8 nicht .8
<philka> das was in "" steht wurde wirklich copy/paste
<rumpe1> dann haste von einer fehlerhaften quelle guttenberged
<k1l> philka: schreib mal "apt-g" und drücke dann die TAB taste
<philka> bash: apt-g: command not found
<k1l> ,completion? philka 
<shetlandpony> philka: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<rumpe1> philka, er meinte wohl "apt-g<TAB>"
<rumpe1> philka, mit TAB kannste zumindest auf Ubuntu auch apt-get angaben vervollständigen lassen ... spart tipparbeit und schreibfehler
<philka> ahh jetzt hab ich.. 
<k1l> philka: genau, und damit kannst du auch das paket vervollständigen lassen bzw sehen was da zur auswahl steht
<philka> hier im chat funzt das, in der shell leider nich
<rumpe1> ,funzen? philka 
<shetlandpony> philka: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<philka> funzen bedeutet soviel wie funktionieren
<philka> ich konnte es ja leider nich installieren, weil der das paket nich findet
<philka> finde das paket leider auch nich im netz sonst würde ich es ziehen und dann per hand machen
<k1l> philka: weil da ein schreibfehler drin ist
<k1l> das paket heisst nicht so
<philka> habs auch mit "-" statt "." versucht
<serverhorror> philka: funzen bedeutet in manchen dialekten was gaaaanz anderes...
<k1l> also nutze doch bitte mal das grade erlernte um das paket vervollständigen zu lassen, bzw um die möglichen pakete zu sehen
<philka> das mit der tabvervollständigung funktioniert nicht
<philka> was kann funzen denn noch heissen?
<serverhorror> philka: vagina
<philka> achso
<k1l> könnten wir uns aufs problem konzentrieren?
<philka> naja ich spreche deutsch
<philka> gerne
<philka> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential xinetd
<philka> da dürfte ja auch die version nich falsch sein oder
<k1l> welches ubuntu nutzt du denn?
<philka> hm
<philka> das ist jetzt natürlich doof
<philka> ich habe immer gedacht mein backtrack basiert auf ubuntu
<k1l> wenn man kein ubuntu nutzt. yep
<philka> jetzt lese ich dass da mehr debain drin ist
<k1l> dann mal #backtrack versuchen
<philka> gute idee
<philka> danke trotzdem!
<philka> cu
<PBeck> hi
<tsss> hello
<tsss> frage!! :)
<Deem> ja?
<tsss> wie kann ich einen befehl
<tsss> unter anderem user ausführen
<tsss> mit sudo -u testuser ... oder
<Deem> su -
<tsss> was ??
<Deem> und da dann der user dahinter
<tsss> oik
<tsss> also zb
<tsss> su - penis
<schumi> Guten Abend
<Deem> troll?
<schumi> ich?
<k1l> nee, stell ruhig deine frage
<Deem> schumi: sry. falsches fenster. ich meinte natürlich nicht dich =)
<schumi> Eigentlich hatte ich garnicht die Absicht eine Frage zu stellen^^ Aber was mir grad eben wiede aufgefallen ist: Hat LibreOffice in dem Hautpstartfenster bei euch auch schönheitsfehler wenn man schnell über die Buttons fährt (graue kästchen)? sieht irgendwie so unprofessionell aus...
<k1l> bei den office sachen gibts oft theme-abhängige probleme
<schumi> Also ich hab das paket libreoffice-gnome installiert für ne bessere Desktopintegration. Theme ist ein mix von "Dust" und einem verändertem Emerald-Theme
<apricot> kann ich eine (ältere) Digitalkamera -Jenoptik (JD 4100Z3s) als webcam verwenden ?
<koegs> nur wenn die kamera einen entsprechenden modus anbietet
<apricot> was für ein 'Modus' könnte das sein ?
<bekks> "Webcam Modus".
<apricot> ich kann mit dem Ding Fotos und Videos auf CF-Karte speichern
<bekks> Schau halt ins Handbuch, ob das geht.
<apricot> ist also ne Sache der Cam ... gibt somit keine 'standardisierten'  Zugriffsmöglichkeiten um von Linux zuzugreifen...
<apricot> z.B. Kaffeine/VLC/...
<bekks> Nein, weil die Digitalkamerahersteller keinen solchen Standard haben.
<apricot> ok
<koegs> doch, wenn sich die kamera als webcam identifiziert... aber die meisten Cams stellen über das USB-Interface einfach die Speicherkarte als USB-Massenspeicher dar
<bekks> Deswegen dann ja auch der "Webcam-Modus" :P
<apricot> genau so isses bei meiner..
<apricot> USB-Massenspeicher
<koegs> dann überleg kurz, addiere 1+1 und dann hast du deine antwort
<bekks> Das sind ja gleich drei Sachen auf einmal ;)
<koegs> man muss die leute mal ein bisschen fordern, wenn an nem freitag abend support gewünscht wird :)
<apricot> moment... *1 un eins* ...
<apricot> ungefähr 2,34
<apricot> support ?  ... is das das mit der Suppenküche ?
<apricot> lsusb sagt zur Cam:  Skanhex Technology, Inc. Jenoptik JD-4100z3s
<bekks> Das pielt keinerlei Rolle, solange Du nicht im Handbuch nachschaust.
<apricot> Handbuch hab ich nicht mehr...    mal gucken ob ich noch ws im web finde
<apricot> thanks...bye
<tsss> hlalof rage
<tsss> hallo frage
<k1l> ,wf? tsss 
<shetlandpony> tsss: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<tsss> wie kann ich in ordner wecheln
<tsss> ich bin /
<bekks> cd /home
<tsss> der ordner ist /home/penis/muschi
<tsss> wie komme ich rein
<bekks> ignore set. Trollalarm.
<k1l> tsss: troll bitte woanders
<schumi> Muss ich eigentlich wenn ich ein Wallpaper erstelle wo "Ubuntu" drin geschrieben steht und das veröffentliche das Bild unter eine bestimmte Lizenz stellen?
<beaver74_> wie kann denn herausgefunden werden, welche libs ein bin verwendet?
<Fuchs> ldd
<beaver74_> ah, ja, danke
<beaver74_> und wie ob eine bestimmte lib zur Zeit verwendet wird, ps gibt mir die libs nicht aus
<sq-one> beaver74: hmm evtl mit lsof?
<beaver74_> hm, mal schauen
<sq-one> gibt bestimmt noch ne viel schönere Lösung ;)
<beaver74_> jo, danke
<beaver74_> passt aber
<C_A_M> moin
<PBeck> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2LW72muhrE&feature=fvst
<shetlandpony> PBeck's youtube link:  YouTube - Baby Giving You The Evil Look 
<PBeck> upps falscher channel
<jokrebel> gn8
<koegs> wenn ich mich per SSH auf dem server einlogge und dann "conky" starte, wird mir alles ordentlich auf dem workstation-desktop angezeigt
<koegs> wenn ich per "ssh -X user@server 'conky'" starte, kriege ich keine Anzeige, was mache ich hier falsch? :)
<rumpe1> koegs, vielleicht ssh -X -n .... ?
<sdx23> koegs: s/conky/echo "$DISPLAY" # könnte etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.
<koegs> localhost:10.0
<sdx23> in beiden Fällen?
<koegs> ja
<rumpe1> man ssh → -n  ... A common trick is to use this to run X11 programs on a remote machine.  For example, ssh -n shadows.cs.hut.fi emacs & will start an emacs on shadows.cs.hut.fi, and the X11 connection will be automatically forwarded over an encrypted channel...
<koegs> rumpe1: -n hat leider nicht geholen
<koegs> *geholfen
<rumpe1> hmpf
<sdx23> nagut, dann bringt das wohl kein Licht, sry.
<koegs> bin auch etwas ratlos, weil den befehl hatte ich schon mal vor ewigkeiten auf ner alten Karmic-Installation getestet und es hatte funktioniert
<rumpe1> koegs, passwortloses login
<rumpe1> ?
<koegs> sicher doch
<bekks> rumpe1: Spielt an der Stelle keine Rolle.
<rumpe1> bekks, ich  meinte für -n ...
<rumpe1> koegs, dann eben mal mit -vvv  und als lektüre mit ins bett nehmen ^^
<rumpe1> koegs, kannst du das direkt aufm server ohne ssh ausführen?
<koegs> keine grafische oberfläche dort :)
<rumpe1> koegs, conky ist doch eh so grafikzauber für sysinfos, oder? ... dann nimm eben was kommandozeilenfreundlicheres (df, free, top, bla) ^^
<koegs> das kann ich aber nicht so toll auf den desktop "zaubern"
<rumpe1> also kein großer unterschied zu jetzt ^^
<koegs> Conky: forked to background, pid is 28005 <- danach beendet sich die ssh-session, vielleicht ist das das problem
<koegs> das ist in der tat das problem, wie halte ich "elegant" die session auf?
<sdx23> daran wird dann nohup vermutlich auch nichts ändern, demnach brauchst du was, was die ssh-session aufrechterhält -> 'conky; read'
<bekks> ssh -X ...
<sdx23> hm, ich tippte zu langsam.
<koegs> das hilft, danke!
<rumpe1> hmm...   wäre " conky ; wait " geschickter?
<bekks> Nein.
<rumpe1> weil?
<bekks> Weil man mit ssh -X und conky im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen die ssh Session ebenso offenhält.
<koegs> bekks: leider eben nicht
<bekks> Hier funktioniert das immer.
<bekks> ssh -X user@host; und dann in der session "conky" starten.
<koegs> lol, man sollte auch "background no" in der conky config setzen...
<rumpe1> bekks, geht bei ihm ja auch
<sdx23> das klingt doch nun nach ner schönen Lösung ;)
<koegs> hm, so eine kleinigkeit über die man stolpern kann :)
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-05
<Taram> moin & helau
<jokrebel> hi
<C-A-M> moin
<OnkelZorn> Guten Morgen Ubuntu. Ich habe Ubuntu 10.10 und Wine 1.2.2 Ich würde gerne, da ich mich von Windows als Betriebssystem komplett verabschiedet habe, trotzdem gerne mein Lieblingsspiel Civilisation 2 weiter spielen. Es funktioniert auch soweit, von kleineren Grafikfehlehlern abgesehen ganz gut. Nach einigen Runden jedoch ist weder eine Mausabfrage noch eine Tastaturabfrage mehr möglich, das Spiel scheint dann zu hängen.
<OnkelZorn> Ich kann das Spiel dann nur noch abbrechen. Gibt es bitte eine Idee was ich machen könnte?
<jokrebel> OnkelZorn: Benutze wenig Wine. Und hab da keine Ahnung, aber evtl. hift Dir http://www.winehq.org/ weiter
<OnkelZorn> Civilisation 2 gehört zu der Software, die wohl nicht unterstützt wird. Ich werde jedenfalls mal die Seite durchlesen, Danke.
<OnkelZorn> So oft werde ich bestimmt Wine auch nicht nutzen wollen, denn dafür bietet Linux einfach zu viele gute alternativen an.
<OnkelZorn> Und selbst wenn eine Software mal den Geist aufgibt und abstürzt bvleibt das System doch oft noch intakt danach. Ich habe 2 Jahre lang Vista genutzt und dadurch ca 50% mehr graue Haare als bestimmt nötig wären :(
<ms_> guten morgen. kann mir jemand bei einem problem mit ssmtp helfen? Umlaute werden nocht korrekt angezeigt. hab 10.10 installiert und an den locales eigentlich nichts verstellt.  $LANG=de_DE.utf8
<ms_> wenn ich mit dem kommando "echo  öö |mail -s umlaute  $REC" abschicke kommen die umlaute so an: öö
<Skitt> irgendwas meint die wären iso-schießmichtot kodiert
<ms_> auf der cli werden die umlaute korrekt angezeigt, ich muß irgendwie den mail-header modifizieren. leider ist die manpage nicht so ergiebig
<OnkelZorn> bei cedega steht, das es Civilisation III und sogar IV unterstützt. Civilisation 2 steht leider nicht dabei. *seufz*
<ms_> bei civ2 mußte nur den sound ausstellen
<ms_> ich hatte das vor ner ewigkeit mal wieder mit wine gespielt
<OnkelZorn> Das probiere ich gleich mal aus, Danke.
<OnkelZorn> Das sieht richtig gut aus, angewählte Einheiten blinken jetzt wieder so wie man das von Windoof kennt. Wenn das Spiel sich nicht regelmäßig nach wenigen Runden aufhängt bin ich glücklich.
<OnkelZorn> Das das ausschalten des Sounds so eine große Wirkung haben könnte *staun*
<sash_> ,windoof? OnkelZorn 
<shetlandpony> OnkelZorn, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<OnkelZorn> Oh, entschuldigugn. Tippfehler. ;)
<sash_> :)
<OnkelZorn> Klappt auch nicht mit dem abschalten vom Sound. Nach wenigen Runden ist doch wieder schluß, hängt sich Civilisation 2 auf.
<sash_> Ich würd eh 4 nehmen
<ms_> hmm schau mal bei winehq
<ms_> ich hatte den sound in den wine-einstellungen deaktiviert
<OnkelZorn> selbst für Nintendo und Sega gibt es eine Civilisation Version...warum dann keine für Linux. Böser Sid, setzen 6. *grummel*
<OnkelZorn> winehq, da befinde ich mich gerade. Bin aber etwas unsicher, was ich dort tun soll.
<sash_> suchen
<ms_> :)
<OnkelZorn> Wenn ich statt der 1.2.2 vielleicht die 1.1.3.6 nehme... da steht nämlich dabei das es läuft, Status Gold sogar
<OnkelZorn> Ist das sinnvoll einen downgrade zu machen? Normal ja eigentlich nicht.
<ms_> was steht denn da, was du machen mußt, damit es perfekt läuft?
<ms_> ich habe nun den header modifizert. $header = "Content-type:text/plain;charset=UTF-8" . "\r\n";
<OnkelZorn> Ich habe nur eine Kompatibilitätsliste zu Civilisation 2 gefunden. Und bei der Version 1.1.36 soll es laut den Angaben Status Gold haben, was wohl heißt das es sehr gut laufen könnte?
<ms_> mit der php funktion mail(); klappt es nun, aber auf der cli hab ich keine ahnung wie ich auf der cli die header modifizeieren könnte :(
<ms_> schick mal einen link
<ms_> multitasking mindert die qualität meiner sätze. sry
<Dr_Evil> ich hab gesehen samba4 ist in ubuntu 10.10 verfügbar. bringt es vorteile den anstatt samba zu installieren?
<sash_> ist samba4 nicht noch im alpha-stadium?
<fornext> wie heißt den der Ubuntu-Instaler von der Live-DVD? Gibts dafür ein Paket?
<fornext> Würde halt gerne Ubuntu auf einer zweiten Festplatte installieren, ohne jetzt ein Live-System starten zu müssen.
<Dr_Evil> sash_: ja
<sash_> Dr_Evil: dann sollte dir die Beantwortung deiner Frage am ehesten selber gelingen. Was ich dazu sagen kann: Es ist anders, es ist nicht unbedingt stabil und du willst es mit Sicherheit nur installieren, wenn du als Alpha-Tester auch Bugs reporten willst oder dir langweilig ist.
<fornext> ubiquity?
<sash_> fornext: https://mozillalabs.com/ubiquity/
<fornext> sash_, in den Paketquellen steht was anderes. "This is a simple live CD installer designed to integrate well with Debian-
<fornext> and Ubuntu-based systems, and to reuse code from d-i for ease of
<fornext> maintenance."
<fornext> Ich probier das mal.
<sash_> fornext: Installing this package on a normal system is unlikely to be useful. 
<sash_> ,debootstrap? fornext 
<shetlandpony> Sorry sash_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber debootstrap
<fornext> sash_, passt ja, weil es normalerweise wirklich keinen Sinn macht.
<sash_> fornext: debootstrap ist wahrscheinlich das, was du willst
<fornext> sash_, kann sein, ubiquity lässt sich nicht starten.
<sdx23> ,debootstrap? fornext
<shetlandpony> fornext, debootstrap ist eine einfache Moeglichkeit ein Minimalsystem einzurichen. Wie in Teilen hier beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/schroot
<sash_> cheater
<sdx23> Kernel und grub muss man dann halt noch installieren, falls man das alleinstehend nutzen möchte.
<fornext> ich denke, dann warte ich bis ich den Rechner nicht mehr zum arbeiten brauche und nehm eine LiveDVD.
<sash_> fornext: wieso?
<sash_> das ist einfach und du lernst was dabei
<bullgard> [Maverick] Welche Pakete muß ich installieren, um die Remote-Desktop-Software NX zu nutzen?
<Frickelpit> bullgard: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NX
<fornext> sash_, ok, könnte auch den Weg gehen, aber wollte das jetzt nebenbei laufen lassen während ich arbeite.
<sash_> kannst du
<sash_> den großteil zumindest
<sash_> außerdem ist wochenende :)
<fornext> naja, denke nicht das ich mich dann noch konzentrieren kann.
<fornext> ist sogar Fasching.
<bullgard> Frickelpit: "Dieser Artikel wurde für die folgenden Ubuntu-Versionen getestet: * Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04"
<Frickelpit> bullgard: und? schau ob es mit maverick auch geht und ergänze die angabe
<Kasjopaja> huhu ich hab da ein kleines netzwerk problem...ich hab wohl ausversehn meine netzwerkverbindung gelöscht eth1 .. hab die neu angelegt aber funktioniert trotzdem nicht.. gibts ne möglichkeit wie ubuntu alles von selbst erkennt?
<bullgard> Kasjopaja: Normalerweise erkennt Ubuntu die Netzwerkverbindungen von selbst. 
<Kasjopaja> mhh hab auch schon neugestartet aber nix... ich bekomm einfach keine verbindung...er sucht zwar zeigt dann aber an " sie sind offline"
<bullgard> Kasjopaja: Den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/networkmanager hast Du Dir durchgelesen?
<Kasjopaja> ne aber gleich
<ms_> was meint den ifconfig
<ms_> und wo haste die verbindung gelöscht?
<napterk> Hallo
<ms_> was steht in der datei /etc/network/interfaces ?
<napterk> was sagt das wenn memtest86 gar nicth erst mmit einem testlauf startet. Bekomm den normalen blauen bildschirm, abeer dann tut sich nix!
<Kasjopaja> in der ifconfig steht eth0 eth2 und lo
<Kasjopaja> und in interface steht auto lo / iface lo inet loopback
<Kasjopaja> ahhh auto-ehternet hat eine verbindung hergestellt
<ms_> mach mal ifup eth0
<ms_> schön 
<napterk> was sagt das wenn memtest86 gar nicth erst mmit einem testlauf startet. Bekomm den normalen blauen bildschirm, abeer dann tut sich nix!
<Kasjopaja> ich danke euch
<Adapter> kann man unity entfernen in 11.04 ?
<k1l> ,natty? Adapter 
<shetlandpony> Adapter: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<Adapter> ohh entschuldigung :)
<Adapter> alles wegen ner eins
<k1l> aber um es kurz zu machen: gnome wird weiterhin als paket zur verfügung stehen, wie KDE etc auch.
<Adapter> ja klar aber ich will unity weghaben frage daher mal in plus eins an thx k1l
<tunich> wie kann ich ein kommandozeilenparameter übergeben, der mit minus anfängt?
<tunich> z.b. mv -foo foo
<tunich> mv "-foo" "foo" und mv \-foo foo geht nich
<sash_> tunich: mv '\-foo' foo
<apollo13> und sonst geht vlt noch mv -- -foo
<sash_> "" tuts auch
<tunich> mv '\-foo' foo klappt nich mv: cannot stat `\\-foo': No such file or directory
<tunich> anführungszeichen hab ich ja auch schon probiert
<tunich> das mit dem -- scheint zu klappen
<sash_> bei mir klappt das
<sash_> mit '\-foo'
<tunich> bei mir nich :-)
<sash_> tunich: und mit "\-foo"?
<tunich> mv: cannot stat `\\-foo': No such file or directory
<tunich> aber das mit dem -- funktioniert, das reicht mir eigentlich, danke!
<apollo13> tunich: nunja dein paste zeigt, dass du ` statt ' verwendest, dann gehst natürlich nicht
<apollo13> ah nevermind
<tunich> '
<tunich> den auf der rautetaste hab ich genommen
<OnkelZorn> Hallo noch mal.
<OnkelZorn> mathiaswolfgang@igelnest:~/wine-1.3.14$ sudo apt-get install flex bison
<OnkelZorn> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<OnkelZorn> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<OnkelZorn> Was mache ich bitte falsch?
<Fuchs> Du hast schon eine Paketverwaltung offen
<Fuchs> oder da liegt eine veraltete Lockdatei. Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass Du schon eine Paketverwaltung offen hast. 
<OnkelZorn> Weil ich Synaptic laufen habe?
<dadrc> ja
<OnkelZorn> Okay danke, habe auch gerade festgestellt, das ich Biuson noch gar nicht richtig installiert hatte.
<OnkelZorn> Nur die Datein, die in Abhängigkeit zu Bison stehen.
<OnkelZorn> configure: error: X development files not found. Wine will be built
<OnkelZorn> without X support, which probably isn't what you want. You will need
<OnkelZorn> to install development packages of Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least.
<OnkelZorn> Use the --without-x option if you really want this.
<OnkelZorn> Jetzt habe ich diese Fehlermeldung erhalten.  Reicht es "./configure --prefix=/home/micro/bin --exec-prefix=/home/ -x" ein zu geben?
<Deem> OnkelZorn: du willst die dev pakete von x installieren
<beowolf> hallo zusammen, nutzt jemand von euch eine zweite festplatte in seinem rechner?
<Deem> ,frag? beowolf 
<shetlandpony> beowolf: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<beowolf> die frage wäre, wo man eine zweite festplatte hinmountet. vielleicht unter /home/user/daten2?
<sash_> generell dahin wo man will
<Longbottom> OnkelZorn: Probiers mal mit "sudo apt-get build-dep wine".
<beowolf> bei windows hätte man einfach einen weiteren laufwerksbuchstaben.
<Deem> das kommt darauf an, was man damit machen möchte. idr mountet linux das schon selber nach /media/
<beowolf> sash: klar, wo man hinwill. wo macht man das normalerweise? wo macht ihr das?
<beowolf> gibt's einen empfohlenen weg?
<Deem> beowolf: du hast im nautilus unter computer:/// schon die 2te festplatte. die liegt normalerweiße unter /media/
<sash_> beowolf: unterhalb von /media
<OnkelZorn> Was bitte ist der X Support?
<Minipluto> ich packe alle „allgemeinen“ Partitionen immer nach /media/
<beowolf> nach /media kommen normalerweise die windows-partitionen
<Deem> OnkelZorn: Entwicklungspakete von deinem XServer
<beowolf> wenn ich aber eine zweite festplatte ebenfalls unter ext4 nutzen will?
<UE-> Mach doch mal palimsest auf und sag die Paltte sonn gemountet werden. Dann siehst Du, wohin das System sie maountet
<Deem> beowolf: nach /media kommt alles, was kein /usr / oder /home oder sonstwas ist
<beowolf> Deem, ok, das ist auch ein argument
<Deem> beowolf: das filesystem is dabei auch vollkommen wurst
<mgolisch> jo
<beowolf> ich hatte mich nur gefragt, ob es eine sinnvolle art gibt, wie man mehrere platte unter linux nutzt. wie gesagt, unter windows hat man einfach mehrere laufwerksbuchstaben
<OnkelZorn> Ne, das hat keinen Sinn und wieder eine Fehlermeldung. Es soll wohl nicht sein. Danke für die Hilfe bis hier hin.
<Deem> beowolf: hat man in der gui unter linux auch. nur ohne laufwerksbuchstaben :D
<Deem> OnkelZorn: hast du denn die entwicklungspakete von X installiert?
<Minipluto> wenn man das so mag, finde ich die /media/ Methode am besten weil das kommt dem am nächsten, weil die Patitionen dann unter Orte bei Gnome auftauchen
<UE-> Wenn Du eine USB-Platte mit mehreren Partionen anschließt, werden alle unter /media geladen. In der Regel wird der Partionsname als Mountpoint genutzt
<mgolisch> OnkelZorn: was machst du da ueberhaupt?
<mgolisch> OnkelZorn: mach mal apt-get build-dep wine
<mgolisch> das installiert alles was man zum selber bauen des wine pakets braucht
<mgolisch> das sollte den grossteil der abhaengigkeiten erschlagen selbst wenn du manuell eine neuere wine version uebersetzt
<UE-> Ich habe ein Problem mit rsync. Trotz des --delete Befehls werden im Ziel Dateien nicht gelöscht, die in der Quelle gelöscht wurden. 
<UE-> Wenn ich mit Knoppix das gleiche mache werden die Dateien gelöscht
<mgolisch> UE-: wie sieht dein aufruf denn aus?
<mgolisch> und fuege evtl mal -v hinzu evtl sagt es dir warum es das nicht löscht
<Minipluto> zu dem Thema könnt ihr euch mal Platz 4 angören. Die Französisch-Fachfrau :D http://www.einslive.de/comedy/o_ton_charts/
<Minipluto> oh sorry *duck*
<UE-> ich benute immer sudo rsync -av --delete /home/ /media/usb-platte/home/
<mgolisch> hm und er sagt nicht warum er da nix löscht?
<UE-> nein
<UE-> neue Dateien werden geschrieben
<susanne> weiß wer wo ich ein howto finde, in welchem erklärt wird wie man nachträglich in grub einen eintrag zu windows 7 erstellt
<sash_> ,grub? susanne 
<shetlandpony> susanne, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<mgolisch> UE-: was genau löscht er denn nicht?
<mgolisch> dateien?
<UE-> @mgolisch Habe einen Ansatz gefunden.
<UE-> Bisher hat er immer angemeckert .gvfs failed Permission denied
<UE-> darunter kam dann eine Fehlermeldung IO error encountered -- Skipping file deletion
<UE-> Ich hatte das immer für eine Fehlermeldung dieser einen Datei gehalten.
<susanne> Kennt sich wer mit Grub aus?0
<UE-> stand direkt untereinander. Danke für den TIp
<mgolisch> exclude halt diesen gvfs kram
<UE-> versuche ich mal. 
<Minipluto> susanne: hast du das schon probiert? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grub2-windows-7-installation-hinzufuegen/
<UE-> Danke, Danke, jetzt löscht er :-))
<UE-> Man sollte lesen und nicht denken.
<Minipluto> ich glaube den Link muss einer weiter reichen, die hat mich mal auf ignore gesetzt 
<susanne> Minipluto: ehm, hab grub nicht grub2 installiert... 
<sash_> susanne: meinen link hast du gelesen?
<susanne> sash_, ja den habe ich gesehen, aber der hilft mir nicht weiter, ich habe bereits ein laufendes ubu... es geht darum win7 in die auswahlliste mit aufzunehmen
<hasan> ich hab hier ein ipod clone. die leds zeigen mir leider nicht an, ob das gerät voll aufgeladen ist oder nicht. kann ich unter linux nachschauen ob das device noch am laden ist?
<hasan> über scsi konnte man doch in /proc irgendwo den status der stromaufnahme/abgabe sehen
<hasan> in mA
<hasan> oder Ah oder so
<sdx23> hasan: vom gesamten Notebook ja, die Abgabe eines USB-Ports dagegn nicht.
<hasan> ach schade
<hasan> wenn ich wüsste wieviel kapazität die batterie hat, könnte ich mir ja ausrechnen wie lange ich brauche
<hasan> da usb 500mA abgibt
<sdx23> selbst das nicht. Es gibt mindestens 100mA ab, nach oben gibt's von Hostseite nicht in allen Fällen eine Begrenzung. Allerdings wird das gerade etwas Offtopic.
<hasan> ja
<LetoThe2nd> sdx23: nicht mal das ist sicher.
<LetoThe2nd> aber: unter /sys/bus/usb/devices/$device/power könnte sich was finden lassen.
<animax> Hallo zusammen, hat jemand von Euch einen Tipp, wie ich am besten die Version 1.6 von Java auf mein System bekomme? Brauche es für diese Anwendung: http://www.renderfarm.fi/cats. Habe 10.04 64bit.
<animax> Reicht die Installation des Metapaketes aus?
<Fuchs> ,java? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<beowolf> sind hier fragen zu hardware zugelassen?
<Fuchs> beowolf: wenn nicht im Zusammenhang mit Ubuntu (also z.B. Kaufberatungen oder so): lieber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<susanne> Minipluto, um nochmal auf grub zurück zu kommen, wie würde (hdx,y) für /dev/sdc1 aussehen? wenn man vor hat das von dort windows 7 aus gebotet wird?
<Minipluto> susanne: das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, weil ich mit grub nicht viele Erfahrungen habe. 
<animax> Nochmal zu Java. Auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation steht, dass nur Canonical Partner als neue Paketquelle eingetragen werden muss, um Sun Java 6 zu installieren. Dann steht aber auch dort eine manuelle Installationsvariante für 64-bit Oracle (Sun) JRE. Welche soll ich denn jetzt am besten durchführen?
<animax> Habe ja ein 64bit System. Hat das was damit zu tun?
<animax> Bei letzterer Variante wird eine vorherige Deinstallation der opnejdk-Pakete empfohlen. Die sehen bei mir so aus: http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/6291/java1n.png Bedeuten die Namen, dass ich derzeit Java 6 installiert habe? 
<mgolisch> animax: brauchst du denn das sun jre?
<Minipluto> animax: das ist halt das Java Runtime Environment vin openjdk und nicht die von sun bzw. Oracle aber damit sollten auch alle Programme laufen, die eine JRE benötigen
<animax> "CATS requires v1.6 of the Java Runtime Environment"
<Fuchs> vor allem brauchst Du das Firefox-Plugin
<Fuchs> welches, wie im Java Artikel beschrieben, getrennt vertrieben wird
<mgolisch> also ich hab openjdk
<mgolisch> und das ding startet zumindest bei mir
<animax> mgolisch: Du nutzt CATS?
<mgolisch> nein ich habs runtergeladen und gestartet
<mgolisch> benutzen tu ich das nicht
<animax> Mh, ok.
<animax> Die Java-Seite sagt mir nur, dass ich nicht das aktuell für meinen Rechner empfohlene Java-Update installiert habe.
<animax> Aber der Hinweis auf der CATS-Seite ist dann wohl nur ein allgemeiner Hinweis, welche Version benötigt wird.
<animax> Wenn ich aktualisieren will, würde ich jetzt nur gerne wissen, ob ich besser die Installation über die Canonical PPA und Synaptic mache oder die manuelle. Ist das egal?
<animax> Ach so, wenn ich über die Canonical PPA gehe, bekomme ich nicht die Oracle-Version?
<animax> Ok, ich probiers einfach mal aus, das Ding zu starten.
<animax> Danke erstmal.
<animax> Ciao.
<beaver74> apollo13, ping?
<apollo13> ??
<beaver74> hey, kurze Frage, ist sehr ot: um zwei Standorte durch das Internet über einen zentralen Server zu verbinden, sollte man sich mit openswan oder openvpn auseinandersetzen?
<apollo13> ipsec
<apollo13> und den zentralen server kannst dir sparen
<beaver74> hatte mitbekommen, du weißt in dem Bereich wo von du sprichst :9 ist hoffentlich ok dich kurz anzusprechen
<beaver74> apollo13, wollte auf den Standorten kein DynDNS verwenden
<apollo13> was hat IPSec mit dyndns zu tun?
<apollo13> und ja du willst statische IPS :þ
<beaver74> muss der eine STandort nicht die IP vom Anderen haben?
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<beaver74> sry :)
<apollo13> beaver74: geh mal nach #ubuntuusers, der ot channel ist mir zu doof
<beaver74> ok
<monkeyD> kann mir einer bitte sagen was die definition eines kommandozeilenprogramms ist
<Fuchs> Ein Programm, welches auf einer Kommandozeile laeuft, ergo in der Regel keine graphische Oberflaeche hat  (gegeben, dass man ncurses und Konsorten nicht als graphische Oberflaechen anschaut) 
<chris_osx> programm, das in nem (text) terminal läuft
<monkeyD> sind alle programme ohne gui kommandozeilenprogramme ?
<Fuchs> monkeyD: hast Du eine konkrete Supportfrage dazu? 
<mgolisch> was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<Fuchs> monkeyD: weil sonst waere vielleicht der #ubuntu-de-offtopic Kanal fuer diese Diskussion angebrachter
<monkeyD> k
<monkeyD> Fuchs: nicht mals in wiki gabs dazu eine antwort !
<bullgard> "FreeNX is a system that allows you to access your desktop from another machine over the Internet." Welches Protokoll verwendet FreeNX?
<susanne> Kennt sich wer mit Bash aus? 
<mgolisch> nee
<mgolisch> kennst du metafragen?
<k1l> ,wf? susanne 
<shetlandpony> susanne: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> susanne: und wenn es um bashprogrammierung/skripten geht ist wohl #bash-de z.b. besser
<sdx23> * ##bash-de
<susanne> k1l: klar, das verstehe ich, ist nur eine kleinigkeit xy soll umbennant nach xy01, xy02, xy03 werden. leider habe ich keine idee wie ich es am besten realisiere 
<ms_> rename
<k1l> susanne: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht
<animax> Ok, danke Euch, das Programm läuft in meiner aktuellen Java-Umgebung. Musste nichts verändern.    
<animax> mgolisch: Danke für den Test. :-D
<ubuciko> hüülfe, ich kann nicht mehr drucken :(
<ubuciko> "zum drucken des dokuments wird eine legitimation benötigt"
<ubuciko> hmm... jetzt geht es wieder, nachdem ich den drucker neugestartet habe :/
<k1l> schön das wir helfen konnten :)
<ubuciko> höhö
<Rico> Hallo Leute, ich wollte etwas installieren über das Terminal da sagt es mir: zlib was not found, we can't go further. Please install it or specify the location where it's installed.
<Rico> , aber ich habe zlib installiert, wie weiß ich das denn zu?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Rico, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber aber ich habe zlib installiert, wie wei ich das denn zu
<Rico> Oh tut mir leid es ist doch noch nicht installiert :/ wie installiere ich das denn? Über sudo apt-get install zlib findet er das paket nicht
<dadrc> was genau hast du denn vor?
<k1l> was willst du denn installieren? und welches ubuntu benutzt du?
<dadrc> ansonsten tippe ich spontan ohne weitere informationen auf zlibc
<ms_> wenn du was kompilieren willst brauchst du zlib1g-dev 
<Rico> Ehm es werden warscheinlich jetzt viele wieder los schreien "ILLEGAL" Ich sage es dennoch :D Ich wollte Desmume 0.9.7 installieren einen Nintendo DS Emulator und ich nutze ubuntu 10.10
<ms_> damit kannste auch suchen aptitude search zlib
<k1l> ,desmume? Rico 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber desmume
<k1l> Rico: nimm doch einfach mal den wiki artikel zur hand: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DeSmuME
<Rico> danke
<Rico> Oh da gabs schon was im Software Center :D Danke
<Rico> Bin wieder weg
<k1l> Rico: genau, bevor du da rumwurschtelst lieber erstmal im wiki oder im forum gucken :)
<Rico> Wobei es scheint nicht zu funktionieren
<Rico> Ah doch jetzt >.<
<Rico> sry
<Rico> danke :)
<srtu> hi
<srtu> ne kurze frage, wenn ich auf meiner 2TB großen festplatte mit gparted kein dateisystem anlegen lässt, dann wird wohl die platte kaputt sein, oder?
<srtu> das filessystem anzulegen geht doch ruck zuck oder? die platte ist fabrikneu
<beaver74> srtu, (c)fdisk hattest du mal versucht? Ab und zu verwendet ich dd und versuche damit jeden Block auf der Platte aus /dev/zero zu beschreiben, wenn der abbricht, ist etwas nicht io
<beaver74> wobei es bei 2TB etwas laenger dauert
<beaver74> ansonsten ist das fs idR zucki drauf, ja
<srtu> mhhh
<srtu> also irgendwas ist da faul
<srtu> jetzt beim 3. versuch hats geklappt
<srtu> ich boote mal mit dem tool von hitachi
<jokrebel> hi
<animax> Tschö.
<IceClaw> Wie heist nochmal das Programm, was daten downloaded über die shell? :P
<c_korn> wget, curl
<IceClaw> Ach ja genau xD
<IceClaw> Danke :D
<c_korn> np
<papachaotica> axel
<MBec> nabend
<MBec> ich hab hier nen komisches problem in zusammenhang von ubuntu 10.10 und openwrt
<MBec> ein openwrt gerät verbindet sich als client via wlan  auf meinen router
<MBec> hinter meinem openwrt client hängt ein mythtvserver auf basis von ubuntu 10.10
<MBec> der server hängt per kabel am openwrt gerät
<MBec> parallel zum mythtv hängt am openwrt gerät noch eine seagate dockstar auf der ebenfalls nen openwrt läuft, diese dockstar baut ein weiteres wlan netz auf
<MBec> soweit so gut
<MBec> nehme ich nun mein smartphone und verbinde ich mich mit meiner seagate dockstar via wlan, habe ich über den wlan client eine stabile verbindung zum internet
<MBec> verbinde ich mein notebook mit dem wlan der seagate und versuche zu surfen ist die verbindung absolut instabil
<MBec> genau so die verbindung von meinem mythtv server der direkt per kabel am wlan client hängt
<MBec> sowohl auf meinem notebook, als auch auf meinem mythtv server läuft ein ubuntu 10.10
<MBec> die seagate selber hat auch eine stabile verbindung durch den wlan client
<apricot> wie bekomme ich ein Grafiktablet/Pen (Tevion MD9395) als Zeichenstift/Maus in Gnome 2.32.0 zum Laufen ?   
<apricot> wie bekomme ich ein Grafiktablet/Pen (Tevion MD9395) als Zeichenstift/Maus in Gnome 2.32.0 zum Laufen ?   
<apricot> wird erkannt als Aiptek Pen USB....   Daten unter:  http://pastebin.com/bQuxcFKV
<soc> hat irgendjemand schon eine möglichkeit gefunden ein aktuelles java7 build auf maverick/natty installiert zu bekommen?
<poplu> hey
<poplu> ich hab hier ein komisches Problem bei der Installation von Ubuntu 11.04
<sdx23> poplu: 11.04 ist unstable, am besten in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 versuchen.
<poplu> irgendwie hängt sich die installation immer auf, bei der graphischen dort, wo angekreuzt werden kann ob man mp3 plugin etc runterladen möchte und bei der alternate direkt nach der hardwareerkennung, wenn die timezone etc ausgewöhlt wurde
<poplu> ok, danke werd dort mal schaun
<olli_> Ich habe ne Tastatur mit frei belegbaren Zusatztasten, gibt es ne Möglichkeit das ich die mit Macros belegen kann? Die Tastatur ist von Saitek
<Fuchs> olli_: wenn die einen keycode erzeugen (xev): sicher
<Fuchs> ,xmodmap? olli_ 
<shetlandpony> olli_, Xmodmap ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ,xev? olli_ 
<shetlandpony> olli_, xev ist der x event viewer
<olli_> Fuchs: ok ich teste das mal
<PBeck> hi
<bekks> Zahlmeit.
<bekks> Oder uch Tuten Gag.
<PBeck> bekks: gott bewahre dich
<bekks> :D
<PBeck> bei unserer Namensähnlichkeit müssen wir zusammenhalten.
<papachaotica> -.-
<bekks> ALAAF! :P
<simpsonetti> hi, gibts eine liste für unterstützte hardware für ubuntu netbook edition ?
<Fuchs> ,hcl? simpsonetti 
<shetlandpony> simpsonetti: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<simpsonetti> ah danke
<leon80> Wieso haben die "Versionen" von Ubuntu (bspw. Lucid Lynx) eigentlich ein Ablaufdatum? Im Netz lese ich dazu immer wieder, dass ab diesem Datum keine Patches mehr bereitgestellt würden. Aber was hindert mich daran, den Kernel einer 5 Jahre alten Version auf den current stable zu aktualisieren?
<Fuchs> leon80: sofern Du das manuell tust oder via Fremdquellen: niemand. Aber in den offiziellen Paketquellen gibt es halt keine Updates. 
<k1l> leon80: die versionen werden ein gewisse zeit lang mit (sicherheits) updates versorgt. danach ist es deine aufgabe dieses zu tun
<leon80> Aber ist das Software-Repository von Ubuntu nicht immer das selbe? Will meinen, eine 5 Jahre alte Installation sieht die selben Pakete (und Versionen) wie eine eben erst installierte Version?
<Fuchs> noe, die Repositories sind pro Version
<Fuchs> siehst Du durchaus an den Zeilen in der sources.list, da ist immer am Ende die Version angegeben
<leon80> aha, dann ergibt das natürlich wieder einen Sinn.
<cronon> im Panel wird ja der Benutzername angezeigt, und wenn man den anklickt kann man seinen Status in den Netzwerken ändern; wenn ich den aber änder, dtarte
<cronon> startet empathx
<leon80> D.h. ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt muss ich das ISO Image der neuen Version herunterladen, auf CD packen und das System drüber installieren?
<cronon> kann ich das irgendiwe verhindern?
<Fuchs> leon80: nein, das geht ueber das Netzwerk direkt
<Fuchs> ,upgrade? leon80 
<shetlandpony> leon80, Upgrade ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade - Weitere Infos im query ...
<leon80> shetlandpony: Danke.
<Fuchs> ,bot? leon80 
<shetlandpony> leon80: ich bin ein bot ;p
<leon80> Ist das Prinzip bei Debian eigentlich das Gleiche?
<Fuchs> ja
<leon80> Super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fr4gg0r> hab grad ausversehn das obere panel entfernt..
<Fr4gg0r> wie krieg ichn das wieder?
<Frickelpit> rechtsklick auf das untere und ein neues anlegen
<cronon> ophcrack liefert mir beim decrypten meiner SAM nach knapp 1 minute überall "not found", nur bei "LW Pwd 2" steht "C". Was hat das zu bedeuten?
<bekks> man ophcrack
<bekks> Und wenn das nicht reicht - kein support.
<cronon> okay.
<cronon> und john meldet, dass er zwar 5 hashes in meiner sam findet, aber dann tut er gar nichts mehr?
<bekks> ....
<cronon> ?
<Frickelpit> cronon: was sagt dir "kein support"?
<cronon> falscher channel?
<Frickelpit> wäre eine mögliche auslegung
<cronon> hm
<Gaertner> Hallo
<Gaertner> LibreOffice wird nicht offiziell von der Ubuntu nicht bereitgestellt
<ms__> hi leute, kann ich in der datei ~/.netrc auch angeben welcher port bei verbindungen genutzt werden soll?
<Fuchs> Gaertner: ja
<dadrc> Gaertner, das ist eher keine Frage :>
<dadrc> ms__, machine#port sollte gehen
<Gaertner> @fuchs @ dadrc ich war heute der Cebit beim LibreOffice
<Fuchs> Gaertner: mhm. Und Deine Frage ist? 
<ms__> also machine meinserver 1337  oder mit hash?
<Gaertner> @fusch
<Gaertner> @fuchs mein 
<dadrc> ms__, müsste server#port sein
<ms__> @dadrc das will nicht klappen:(
<Gaertner> @fuchs wo ich hinauß will ist das LibreOffice ab der version 11.04 OpeOffice ablöst 
<Fuchs> Gaertner: ja, und Deine Frage ist? 
<breaker> moinsen
<breaker> wie kann ich unter ubuntu  die netzwerkbandbreite (lokal) am zuverlässigsten messen
<breaker> ?
<dadrc> ms__, seltsam, Google ist da auf ersten Blick auch meiner Meinung...
<breaker> einfach einen größeren copyjob anwerfen?
<ms__> breaker nimm iperf
<bekks> oder dtrace.
<ms__> @dadrc konfiguriert ist alles korrekt
<bekks> hmm falscher channl ;)
<ms__> usr /pass werden ausgelesen, nur der port nicht :(
<ms__> in der manpage finde ich auch nichts
<dadrc> "EFS supports the use of nonstandard ports on remote hosts. To specify that port <port> should be used, give the host name as host#<port>. Host names may be given in this form anywhere that efs normally expects a host name. This includes in the `.netrc' file"
<ms__> hmm ich nutze ftp der kann das nicht rausparsen
<dadrc> Angeblich läuft das über EFS, steht hier zumindest so...
<dadrc> Mal einfach port als Token probiert?
<ms__> machine meinserver#1337	login ms	password xxx
<ms__> is der inahlt der datei
<ms__> wie meinst du das mit port als token?
<dadrc> machine deinserver port 1337 login ms [...]
<ms__> achso ja,  klappt nicht
<ms__> also diese zuweisungen password pass login login name nennt man token?
<dadrc> Ein Token ist erstmal einfach ein Stück aus 'nem Text
<ms__> ich kenns nur als sequenz
<dadrc> host:port auch probietr?
<dadrc> *probiert
<ms__> ja klar
<ms__> auch kein erfolg
<breaker> @ms__,bekks: danke, mit iperf gehts am Besten :)
<ms__> :)
<ms__> http://augeauge.wordpress.com/2009/09/14/netzwerkperformance-messen/
<ms__> afk
<ms__> hat denn jemand einen tipp wie ich ein ftp verzeichniss am einfachsten ins dateisystem einhängen kann?
<dadrc> Nautilus kann Verbindungen zu Servern herstelllen und gleichzeitig ein Bookmark anlegen
<dadrc> Dann musste nur einmal draufklicken
<ms__> ja
<ms__> nun befinde ich mich aber auf einem rechner ohne grafische oberfläche
<dadrc> dann würd ich fuse vorschlagen
<Fuchs> fuse /curlftpfs
<ms__> thx
<ms__> hmm ich habs mal auf die schnelle probiert und bekomme die meldung ls: lese Verzeichnis here/: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<ms__> wenn ich ein ls darauf mache. syntax ist curlftpfs user:pass@server:port here/
<ms__> mit ftp hab ich zugriff auf die maschine
<ms__> und gerade jetzt ist das uu wiki down ich fass es nicht :)
<k1l> ms__: google cache benutzen :)
<Fuchs> ms__: ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran. Du kannst in der Zwischenz ...
<Fuchs> boeses k1l 
<ms__> yeah mach ich
<ms__> böser zufall halt
<streifi> Fuchs: hat sich in der snapshot-geschichte etwas getan? *hüstel*
<Fuchs> streifi: snapshots vom Wiki? Falscher Kanal und falsche Person um das zu fragen, schlussendlich. Angesprochen habe ich es, aber diskutieren sollte man das da, wo die zustaendigen Leute sind. 
<camper> moin 
<camper> ich hab ein problem mit meinem laptop auf meinen sabaserver zu connecten der web server der auf dem server leuft kann ich vom laptop ereicehn nur  saba macht mucken 
<ms__> kann mir jemand bei der fehleranalyse helfen? habe einen eintrag in der /etc/fstab für einen ftp mount gemacht. mount -a gibt keine fehler aus. wenn ich auf das verzeichniss zugreifen möchte bekomme ich einen i/o error :(
<ms__> ich habe eigentlich keine ahnung von  curlftpfs. wo loggt das programm hin?
<dadrc> Ich würd behaupten, sowas sollte im fuse-Log stehen
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<RedNifre> Ich habe hier ein Verständnisproblem mit |
<dadrc> Einfach fragen, RedNifre 
<RedNifre> Ich habe ein Kommandozeilenprogramm, was als letzten Parameter eine Datei erwartet. Da ich es auf alle Dateien im Ordner anwenden will habe ich ls | programm -parameter probiert, aber es passiert überhaupt nichts.
<RedNifre> Habe ich | falsch verstanden?
<Fuchs> ja
<RedNifre> Okay, wie geht es richtig?
<Fuchs> das piped von stdout nach stdin, programm wird die Dateien aber als Liste erwarten
<sq-one> würde mal spontan find in Verbindung mit exec vorschlagen
<Fuchs> ein programm -parameter /pfad/zu/verzeichnis/*    waere wohl intellenter
<RedNifre> Hm, ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, das Programm einfach mehrmals aufzurufen, jedes mal mit einer anderen Datei.
<Fuchs> das ginge dann mit find, oder mit einer for-Schleife 
<equivoc> nabend
<dadrc> xargs sollte auch gehen
<RedNifre> Verstehe ich gerade alles nicht.
<ms__> das fuse-log ist in /var/log nicht vorhandne
<RedNifre> Muss ich ein Script schreiben, was das Programm mehrmals in einer Schleife aufruft, oder wie?
<equivoc> mein system bootet nicht mehr. wenn ich mit einem usb-ubuntu boote und fsck mache, kommt "File system is NOT clean"
<Fuchs> RedNifre: waere eine Moeglichkeit, das ist aber ein Einzeiler, kein Skript
<sq-one> du kannst mit find dateien suchen. wenn du kein kriterium angibst, findet find quasi alle dateien in dem angegebnen ordner. Auf diese Ergebnismenge kannst du dann mit exec jeweils ein Befehl ausführen
<RedNifre> Okay, wie macht man das dann? Und was ist an der Pipe-Idee genau falsch?
<Fuchs> RedNifre: im Sinne von  for i in `ls`; do programm -argumente $i; done 
<RedNifre> hm, also find | exec program -parameter
<Fuchs> RedNifre: dass die Pipe von stdout nach stdin schreibt, das Programm rechnet aber vermutlich nicht mit der Liste auf stdin 
<RedNifre> achso, okay.
<RedNifre> stdout enthält also den ganzen ls-output als einen großen String?
<RedNifre> Und find hat es schön in Häppchen aufgeteilt?
<Fuchs> stdout ist genau das, was Du auf der Konsole siehst
<Fuchs> (je nach dem noch stderr, in dem Fall aber stdout) 
<RedNifre> Okay, verstehe.
<sq-one> RedNifre: für die Syntax bitte die man-page zu find lesen
<RedNifre> Ich dachte ich rufe find komplett ohne Parameter auf, damit es das gleiche wie ls findet?
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, die for-Schleife sollte tun, so lange die Dateinamen keine Leerzeichen enthalten
<Fuchs> RedNifre: waere eine fatale Idee, find ist ohne Parameter rekursiv 
<ms__> rednifre die argumente stehen im array $@ 
<ms__> for ARG in $@ do  ... done 
<cronon> wieso kann ich unter ubuntu den vlc player keine videos als hintergrund abspielen lassen?
<RedNifre> also find | for ARG in $@ do exec program -parameter ARG ?
<Fuchs> RedNifre: nein
<ms__> hui stopp
<Fuchs> RedNifre: entweder Du nimmst meinen for-loop, genau wie oben geschrieben, oder wir basteln etwas mit find und -exec, aber dazu wurde die korrekte Syntax hier noch nicht genannt, 
<Fuchs> also bitte nichts basteln 
<Fuchs> und vergiss die pipe, Du brauchst sie fuer beide Loesungen nicht
<Fuchs> RedNifre: find waere    find /pfad/wo/Du/willst/ <allenfalls filter> -exec programm -parameter {} \;
<ms__> schreib doch mal was du vorhast, dann können wir dir eher helfen
<Fuchs> aber noch mal: das ist rekursiv und beinhaltet auch Ordner, nicht nur Dateien (deswegen das <allenfalls filter>), deswegen bin ich aktuell noch kein Freund davon 
<RedNifre> Ich habe hier einen schlechten ereader und möchte ein paar PDFs per Image-Magic so croppen/resizen, dass sie darauf gut lesbar werden.
<Fuchs> cronon: als Hintergrund von? 
<RedNifre> Also mogrify -resize 800x590! Dateiname
<cronon> vom desktop
<RedNifre> Und ich habe hier einen Ordner voller PDFs.
<Fuchs> cronon: weil es unter Linux keinen einheitlichen Desktop gibt 
<Fuchs> RedNifre: dann koenntest Du     find /pfad/wo/Du/willst/ <allenfalls filter> -exec ls {} \;   probieren
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> RedNifre: dann koenntest Du     find /pfad/wo/Du/willst/ -iname *.pdf -exec ls {} \;   probieren
<Fuchs> so
<cronon> Fuchs: äh...?
<Fuchs> RedNifre: wenn das die korrekten Dateien liefert, und zwar nur die, dann  find /pfad/wo/Du/willst/ -iname *.pdf -exec mogrify -resize 800x590! {} \;
<Fuchs> cronon: unter Linux gibt es n-Programme, die fuer das Zeichnen des Desktops verantwortlich sind. Deswegen gibt es da keine einheitliche Loesung, die VLC nutzen koennte
<Fuchs> also es gibt Loesungen, so ist es nicht, aber VLC kann es nicht von Haus aus. 
<cronon> was gäbe es denn da?
<Fuchs> cronon: ist die Frage, was Du erwartest. Du musst so oder so entweder das Desktopfenster toeten oder ueberlagern, also der Desktop als solches (Icons etc.) wird waehrenddessen nicht mehr funktionieren
<cronon> dann könnte ich im grunde ja gleich vollbild nehmen.
<Fuchs> richtig 
<Fuchs> deswegen die Frage, was Du erwartest. 
<cronon> ich erwarte, dass ich das video praktisch als animiertes hintergrundbild habe + die icons oben drauf.
<Fuchs> das wird nicht gehen
<cronon> ich könnte aber theoretisch das hintergrundbild ständig austauschen lassen, oder?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> aber das wird nicht wirklich fluessig 
<cronon> hm
<Fuchs> weil Du dazu nautilus neu laden musst (das Ding, was unter Gnome ((ich gehe aktuell davon aus, dass Du gnome verwendest)) das wallpaper zeichnet)
<cronon> irgendein programm kümmert sich doch darum, das hintergrundbild einzusetzen
<Fuchs> nautilus, unter Gnome
<Fuchs> gesetzt werden kann es via gconf, also z.B. mit gconftool 
<echo_mirage> ich möchte eine webbasierte gui einrichten, und starte icweasel beim anmelden sofort im fullscreen. aber es wird nicht mittig plaziert sondern versetzt nach oben links. woran kann das liegen? wenn ich iceweasel manuell starte ist es aber richtig.
<cronon> ich kann aber das hintergrundbild ändern, ohne nautilus neuzustarten
<ms__> ja sicher. 
<Fuchs> cronon: ja, weil der dann automatisch das neu laedt 
<Fuchs> echo_mirage: an der Fensterverwaltung
<Fuchs> echo_mirage: welche nutzt Du?  Ggf. bist Du an devilspie interessiert. 
<ms__> da gibts skripts für videos, die nutzen xwinwrap, aber icons haste da keine auf dem desktop
<ms__> schau mal bei gnome-look.org
<echo_mirage> Fuchs: hm ok ich dachte es liegt an X
<Fuchs> echo_mirage: ueblicherweise nicht
<echo_mirage> Fuchs: komischerweise ignoriert der auch meine parameter wenn ich iceweasel starte
<Fuchs> echo_mirage: wie genau laesst Du iceweasel starten? 
<Fuchs> echo_mirage: dann: welche Version von Ubuntu ist das? 
<echo_mirage> lucid
<echo_mirage> moment tele
<cronon> warum hat der vlc dann "DirectX-Desktophintergrund" im menü?
<Fuchs> weil VLC plattformunabhaengig ist, und sie unter Linux vergessen haben, die Option auszublenden? 
<cronon> hm.
<Fuchs> wie Du an DirectX unschwer erkennen kannst, wird das unter Linux nativ nicht gehen. 
<cronon> mhm.
<cronon> okay.
<beaver74> dann koennten die Icons aber noch dargestellt werden, wenn DirectX verwendet wuerde?
<cronon> DirectX geht unter linux nicht.
<Fuchs> beaver74: unter Windows wird das gehen, ja. 
<beaver74> schon klar :)
<Fuchs> cronon: nicht dafuer
<cronon> ?
<k1l> cronon: wo findest du denn die option?
<Fuchs> unter Linux fallen mir auch ein paar Moeglichkeiten ein, aber in allen wird der Desktop ueberschrieben
<cronon> k1l: Im Menü "Video".
<Fuchs> die einzige Moeglichkeit waere, einen alten patch fuer nautilus zu nehmen, der ein transparentes Wallpaper erlaubt, und das Video dahinter zu platzieren
<Fuchs> aber das ist unglaubliches Gebastel
<cronon> geht DirectX unter Linux?
<Fuchs> cronon: ja
<cronon> oh.
<Fuchs> via wine
<k1l> vlc 1.0.6 unter lucid hat die option nicht
<cronon> ich habe 1.1.4 unter maverick.
<cronon> naja gut wine.
<ms__> ist jemand online der von curlftpfs ahnung hat?
<cronon> aber nicht nativ
<Fuchs> noe, ist so
<cronon> hm.
<Fuchs> k1l: VLC 1.1.7 hat die auch, allerdings definitiv ausgegraut 
<cronon> ja, ausgegraut ist es.
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, es gibt Methoden, aber keine, die den Desktop intakt lassen. 
<Fuchs> und die von VLC geht definitiv nicht. 
<ms__> ftpfs: operation ftpfs_getdir failed because Input/output error
<ms__>    unique: 4, error: -5 (Input/output error), outsize: 16
<ms__> unique: 5, opcode: RELEASEDIR (29), nodeid: 1, insize: 64
<cronon> im panel wird ja der benutzername angezeigt, und wenn man draufklickt kann man seinen status ändern
<cronon> wenn ich den ändere, startet empathy.
<cronon> wieso?
<cronon> bzw. wie kann ich das verhindern?
<Robert_Zenz> cronon, weil der Status für IM Clients gilt.
<cronon> aber es startet empathy, während ich grade in pidgin angemeldet bin.
<Fuchs> ja, weil empathy die Integration fuer dieses Indicator Applet hat, und von Canonical als Standard ausgewaehlt worden ist
<cronon> und kann ich das ändern?
<Robert_Zenz> Fuchs, cronon, bei mir geht's auch mit Pidgin. ^^
<cronon> hey, jetzt geht's.
<cronon> ich habe alle konten in empathy deaktiviert.
<cronon> verdammt.
<cronon> es geht doch nicht. :/
<cronon> kann ich den autostart für einzelne konten ändern?
<Fuchs> pidgin-libnotify installiert, btw? 
<Fuchs> weil das sorgt afaik fuer die Einbindung in das indicator-applet
<Fuchs> und man kann empathy aus /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/  entfernen
<Fuchs> wobei es spaetestens nach dem naechsten Update wieder da landet
<cronon> ja, ist installiert.
<cronon> nach jedem update?
<Fuchs> von empathy
<Robert_Zenz> cronon, auch aktiviert? Das Plugin mein ich.
<cronon> wie prüfe ich das?
<cronon> "benachrichtigungen"?
<cronon> oder DBus vlt?
<cronon> ah ne, ist aktiviert.
<cronon> wenn ich ein fenster in der größe verstellen will, kann ich die empfindlichkeit verändern?
<cronon> also ab wann der pfeil auftaucht.
<cronon> Eine Musik-Nachrichten-Sitzung wurde angefragt. Bitte klicken Sie das MM-Icon zum Akzeptieren.
<k1l> ,planet? cronon 
<shetlandpony> cronon, planet ist der Planet von Ubuntuusers. Dort gibt es eine Mischung aus Beitraegen verschiedener Blogs rund um Ubuntu: http://planet.ubuntuusers.de/
<k1l> cronon: zu dem vergrößern thema gabs die letzte zeit im planet eine menge beiträge. schau da mal rein
<cronon> wonach kann ich denn da suchen?
<Fuchs> cronon: wenn Du Alt+Mittlere Maus verwendest ist egal, wo die Maus ist
<cronon> Fuchs: ah, danke.
<cronon> so, ich muss dann mal.
<cronon> vielen Dank für die Hilfe, und tschau.
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-06
<ubuciko> gute nacht
<Yan_Nick> tach leute
<Yan_Nick> hab ne minikamera und kann da leider nichts raufpacken, also das ist wie ein usb stick, ist aber nur readonly
<Yan_Nick> sudo fdisk -l kann auch nicht darauf zugreifen "unable to open /dev/sda" könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich das wieder hinkriege?
<olli_> Gibts noch andere Macro/Hotkey Tools für Ubuntu, am besten mit grafischer Oberfläche
<olli_> als autokey
<Delta_> hallo
<Delta_> ist noch jemand wach von Euch?
<Delta_> hab ein kleines Problem mit tightvnc und dachte jemand von Euch kann mir evntuell weiter helfen
<Delta_> keiner mehr online?
<Protector1981> <-
<dreamon> Noch jemand fit der sich mit grub2 auskennt. Hab eine 2. SATA HDD angesteckt und da mal Natty drauf gemacht.. kann es aber nicht booten.. grub meldet beim Starten.. das er die ID nicht findet.
<strategee> moin moin
<strategee> jemand hier der nem neuling ne frage zur /etc/fstab beantworten kann? ;(
<Frickelpit> ,frag? strategee
<shetlandpony> strategee: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<strategee> naja aufgrund der uhrzeit war ich mir nicht sicher ob noch jemand antwortet ;)
<KaiL> immer diese Vorurteile :)
<strategee> wenn ich meine 2te dd automatisch mounten lassen will, kann ich sie dann nur in einen neuen ordner mounten oder auch in einen existierenden, sodass sie den speicher des ganzen systems erhöht, also /
<strategee> oder /home zB
<hddbob> hi, ich habe eine wd20ears im softraid laufen und habe mir deswegen natürlich gedanken bzgl load cycle count gemacht die eine sieht ja ganz gut aus: http://pastebin.com/Fuk8wg30 für 2 monate glaube ich kein schlechter wert. die zweite sieht aber so aus: http://pastebin.com/DZDRTs2t was ist da los?
<Frickelpit> strategee: du kannst natürlich eine zweite partition/hdd in ein verzeichnis mounten, dadurch erhöht sich aber nicht der gesamtspeicher des elternverzeichnisses
<Frickelpit> das verzeichnis, wo du die partition reinmountest wird ja quasi dann ein link auf die andere partition/hdd
<strategee> okay danke, und meine zweite frage ist ob ich das root verzeichnis in meinen home ordner mounten lassen kann, da ich über ftp ja nur auf den jeweiligen home ordner zugreifen kann aber auch auf die anderen user bzw /var/www usw zugreifen will, oder ist es da einfacher die ftp konfiguration zu ändern?
<hddbob> oh, das waren die falschen beiden, die beiden meinte ich eigentlich: http://pastebin.com/ZWPc9rVU und http://pastebin.com/0LD32nz0
<strategee> war blöd formuliert, aber habs jetzt selbst gelöst :) danke frickepit für die hilfe
<bullgard> Warum läßt Banshee dauernd einen Prozess banshee-1 laufen, der 35,4 MIB nicht auslagerbaren Speicher verbraucht?
<bullgard> s/MIB/MiB/
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: Warum läßt Banshee dauernd einen Prozess banshee-1 laufen, der 35,4 MiB nicht auslagerbaren Speicher verbraucht?
<zcatz> habe mir die linux-source geladen und bin nach wiki weiter vorgegangen um den ksb zu installieren. sudo ./install.sh 
<zcatz> Cannot find Linux Kernel source in /usr/src/linux
<zcatz> Please edit this script and set 'kernel_dir' to the correct value'
<zcatz> exit: 54: Illegal number: -1
<zcatz> ich weiß leider nicht wohin sich linux-source gespeichert hat 
<hddbob> ich bin da nicht so in der materie drin, aber kann es sein, dass du das apket mit den kernel sourcen erst mittels apt herunterladen musst?
<zcatz> ja das habe ich auch gemacht
<zcatz> in der synaptic packet verwaltung
<Longbottom> linux-source enthält die sourcen als tar-file. Das ist unter /usr/src zu finden. Muss also noch ausgepackt werden. Aber meistens reichen die header in linux-headers-<version>.
<zcatz> danke =)
<ms__> guten morgen
<teviicurious> hi, ich hatte in meinem server eine zeit lang eine tevii die dann aber den geist aufgegeben hat, jetzt steht auf der austauschkarte eine mac adresse drauf, ich hab mir die adresse der alten karte leider nicht aufgeschrieben, kann ich auf der konsole irgendwie die ID der alten karte ermitteln?
<bekks> Ist die alte Karte noch drin?
<teviicurious> ne leider nicht mehr
<bekks> Und was ist eine "tevii"?
<teviicurious> is ne TV karte
<bekks> Eine tv karte hat keine mac-adresse.
<teviicurious> naja hier ham se zumindest eine draufgedruckt
<bekks> Ist ein Netzwerkanschluss an dem Ding drin?
<bekks> Wenn nicht, ist das keine MAC-Adresse.
<dreamon> Hab Natty auf eine 2Sata HDD installiert.. doch leider kann ichs von grub2 aus nicht starten. Es steht zwar im grub-menu drin. (als sdc) aber wenn ich es wähle kommt fehlermeldung das er die blkid nicht findet.
<teviicurious> ne is keiner dran
<Frickelpit> ,natty? dreamon
<shetlandpony> dreamon: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ist im Prinzip kein Nattyproblem sondern ein grub2 problem. (da ja 10.10) hier installiert ist. ;)
<teviicurious> das is jetzt mal ausm vdr-portal für eine andere tevii karte kopiert: Feb 18 17:42:55 vdr kernel: [ 4580.602565] dvb-usb: MAC address: dfeec8e8
<teviicurious> also wird es wohl keine im ursprünglichen sinne sein
<Frickelpit> dreamon: du möchtest aber natty starten und dann kommt der fehler
<Frickelpit> dreamon: von welchem OS hast du grub installiert?
<bekks> teviicurious: Und das ändert nun was genau an meiner Aussage?
<sash_> ich wuerd ja kein alpha/beta-gedoense in meinem hauptgrub rumfrickeln lassen und stattdessen chainloading benutzen. ist viel schoener
<dreamon> Frickelpit, im prinzip hab ich grub2 von 11.04 schreiben lassen, aber dann hat er gar nicht mehr gebootet.. hab dann 10.10 livecd genommen und da dann grub nochmal neu installiert.. und nachdem update.. hat er auch schön das natty mit eingetragen..
<bekks> teviicurious: Und nein, wenn die andere Karte nicht mehr drin/dran ist, kannst du deren Adresse nicht herausfinden.
<bekks> teviicurious: Wozu genau brauchst du diese Adresse?
<dreamon> Was mich wirklich verwirrt.. wenn ich grub starte und dann "c" mache und dort ls eingebe.. dann seh ich nur (hd0,xxxx) einträge.. er zeigt mir die zweite hdd nicht an.
<dreamon> Erst wenn ich gebootet habe. Dann seh ich sdc mit fdisk -l
<Frickelpit> dreamon: trag es halt manuell in die 40_custom ein
<teviicurious> es ändert nichts an deiner aussage könnte aber eine wichtige info sein mir weiterzuhelfen. Ich möchte rausfinden, ob die mir die seleb karte einfach wieder zurückgeschickt haben
<bekks> teviicurious: Dann hättest Du die ID vorher aufschreiben sollen.
<teviicurious> ja ach nee
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Wenn ls es nicht anzeigt.. meinst das ich trotzdem eine Chance habe.. oder liegt es vielleicht am bios das er es nicht starten will.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: eine zweite chance hat jeder verdient
<bekks> dreamon: Schau halt ins BIOS, ob es am BIOS liegt. Und schau nach, ob das BIOS alle Platten sieht oder nicht,
<ximmm> ich habe aus versehen meine standartcodierung umgestellt, hab aber sowohl vergessen, wie ich das gemacht habe, wie sie vorher war und wie sie jetzt ist. Hilfe?
<bekks> ,standard? ximmm 
<shetlandpony> ximmm: es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<ximmm> tschuldigung
<dreamon> bekks, Ist ein Notebook, und da kannst außer AHCI und IDE nix einstellen was wichtig wäre..
<bekks> ximmm: Ich glaube Dir nicht, dass Du vergessen hast, wie sie jetzt ist.
<bekks> ximmm: was ist denn die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<ximmm> bekks: http://pastebin.com/3Pda4sEb
<dreamon> Aber ihr stimmt mir zu, das ls die zweite Festplatte zeigen muesste? Wenn es das nicht tut, wird grub auch nicht starten können?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: wie gesagt, teste es mit einem manuellen eintrag in 40_custom
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Manueller Eintrag hört sich einfach an. Hast du mir einen Link, wo ein Beispiel bei ist?
<bekks> ,grub2? dreamon 
<shetlandpony> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Frickelpit> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Skripte-in-etc-grub-d <- der ist das ziel
<koenig_> hallo ich brauche hilfe mit freeradius installation auf maverick server edition kann jemand mir helfen bitte 
<sash_> koenig_: 1) Gibt es Satzzeichen nicht umsonst auf deiner Tastatur. 2) Hast du auch ein konkretes Problem?
<koenig_> ich habe leider türkishe tgastatur ist bi.schen anders ja ich versuche seit drei tagen freeradius zu installieren auf mein server wo ich laengst ein web server und hosting habe mit EHCP 
<bekks> Auch türkische tastaturen haben Satzzeichenn, wie Punkte z.B.
<koenig_> ich habe mein glück auf ubuntu und untu-tr kanal versucht da ist keişner wollte mal hier fragen und um hilfe bitten :)
<koenig_> ok ihr habt recht dass ist eben meine schreib art und wesen wo ich auch jetzt mit freeradius so bescheaftigt binnn 
<Frickelpit> bin mit drei n …
<sash_> Ich hab EHCP grad zum ersten Mal gesehen und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich sowas nicht supporten kann und will. Nebenbei kann ich aber anmerken, dass eine freeradius-Konfiguration je nach Komplexität des gewünschten Setups entweder wirklich einfach oder aber recht schwer sein kann. Ohne genauere Informationen kann man da nicht helfen. Außerdem ist es Quatsch, dass in #ubuntu keiner ist. Das ist der vollste freenode-Channel in dem ...
<sash_> ... ich bin.
<koenig_> EHCP ist ein richtig gutes hosting panel für ubuntu servers ess komt bald indasd official repostory von ubuntu und ich brauche kein support für ehcp sondern sdupport für freeradius installation und dolaradius 
<koenig_> #ubuntu da siend viele aber hat keiner meine frage in acht genommen 
<bekks> koenig_: Welches exakte Problem hast Du?
<ms__> kann mir jmd. sagen, wie ich das CA zertifikat eines ftp servers auf der kommandozeile bekomme? habe nur clientzugriff
<koenig_> in zwischen habe ich die wikis von freeradius und chillispot auswendig gelernt aber hat mir nicht weitergeholfen 
<bekks> koenig_: Stell eine konkrete Frage...
<koenig_> mit der intallation habe ich kein problem danach ven ich radiusd -x tippe da bvekomme ich jedesmal fehler message 
<bekks> Und wir sollen den Fehler erraten?
<koenig_> ja ich bitte um hilfe mit freeradius installation dass ist alles 
<Frickelpit> du sagst doch selber, dass die installation kein problem ist
<bekks> Ich bin raus - ohne konkretes Problem und genaue Fehlermeldung gibts da nichts zu helfen.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, In dem Beispiel -> Auf der Seite von dir unter -> Skript 30_os-prober fehlt zum Schluß die geschweifte zum Schließen. Korrekt?
<koenig_> koenig@devhostserver1:~$ sudo su 
<koenig_> [sudo] password for koenig: 
<koenig_> root@devhostserver1:/home/koenig# radiusd -x
<koenig_> 'radiusd' programı aşağıdaki paketlerde bulunabilir.
<koenig_>  * radiusd-livingston
<koenig_>  * xtradius
<koenig_>  * yardradius
<koenig_> Şunu deneyin: apt-get install <seçili paket>
<koenig_> root@devhostserver1:/home/koenig# ^C
<koenig_> root@devhostserver1:/home/koenig# 
<koenig_> dass ist die meldung 
<dreamon> koenig_, stop it
<bekks> ,nopaste? koenig_ 
<Frickelpit> ,paste? koenig
<shetlandpony> koenig_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<shetlandpony> koenig: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Frickelpit> koenig_: beim nächstenmal fliegst du
<Frickelpit> dreamon: warum fummelst du mit os-prober rum?
<koenig_> ok schuldigung ich wollte nur die meldung mit teilen 
<Frickelpit> koenig_: die relativ wenig bringt in einem deutschen channel
<Frickelpit> ich glaube nicht, dass hier jeder türkisch kann
<txb> koenig, es muss an deiner komischen tastatur liegen, kauf dir erst einmal eine neue
<mpathy> hi ihr.. gibt es probleme wenn ich in einem screen bin, während ich auf einem ubuntu-server ein Upgrade mit do-release-upgrade mache?
<dreamon> Frickelpit, ähm.. das war das Beispiel in dem ich mich am besten zurecht fand.. Ich hab das schon in die 40_os_prober getan. -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/348847/
<bekks> Der Befehl wurde nicht gefunden - da ist kein radiusd installiert.
<mpathy> Ich meine er macht ja wohl eh einen zweiten ssh-deamon auf, aber man möchte ja gern an der stelle weitermachen wo man war. aber was ist dann mit dem Update von screen selber?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: und welcher fehler kommt beim auswählen?
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ah.. du stimmst mir also zu.. dann werd ichs gleich testen.. wollte nur wissen, das ich keinen Mist mache.
<bekks> mpathy: Ja, ist es ggf.
<katrin> hi, folgendes problemen: ich habe XnView seit einem Jahr auf meinem Rechner (Ubuntu 10.04, 64 bit) installiert. Jetzt habe ich mir die neuste Version von XnView gezogen. Wenn ich die installiere, dann übernimmt sie meine Daten der alten Version - Das will ich aber nicht. Wie kann ich die alte Version vernünftig deinstallieren? 
<Frickelpit> dreamon: nee, ich stimme dir nicht zu, ich will nur wissen ob der eintrag funktioniert :D
<mpathy> bekks: Okay und was mach ich da dann am sinnvollsten? Weil ich habe keinen lokalen Zugriff auf die Maschine.. Wenn also die Verbindung zum Server weg ist dann kann ich ja ohne screen nimmer an der Stelle weitermachen?
<sash_> katrin: apt-get purge
<bekks> katrin: In dem Du das .xnview Verzeichnis in deinem Home umbenennst, und apt-get purge benutzt
<bekks> mpathy: Hast Du keine remote console?
<mpathy> bekks: oder ist dafür dann der SSH-Daemon auf dem weiteren Port da?
<katrin> was mach ich denn mit dem apt-get purge?
<bekks> katrin: Die alte Version deinstallieren.
<katrin> also apt-get purge XnView eintippen?
<koenig_> ich kann deutsch und in dem turkischen kanal ist keiner seit gersten und ich suche eine lösung ok ich war mal der projektleiter von dem türkischen wiki und ich kann sagen wir sind viel viel höflicher und mehr hilfs bereit dass turkische support team ok ich hau ab hier
<mpathy> bekks: Ja natürlich, aber das ist ja für den Notfall gedacht, wenn ich gar nicht mehr auf den Server komme. Und wie soll ich ohne screen dann bitte an der Stelle weitermachen an der ich war? Die Verbindung läuft dann noch und ich komme nicht mehr in sie rein ohne Screen
<bekks> mpathy: du kannst versuchen dich zu dem anderen port zu verbinden.
<bekks> mpathy: screen -DR, von der remote console aus.
<mpathy> koenig_: ja gut aber heide heide
<sash_> koenig_: Du gibst uns keine Informationen und pastest türkische Fehlermeldungen. Was erwartest du denn?
<bekks> 0306 103531 < bekks> Der Befehl wurde nicht gefunden - da ist kein radiusd installiert.
<sash_> mpathy: Ehm... Was soll das bitte?
<bekks> mpathy: Mach das update einfach komplett über die remote console.
<mpathy> sash_: Hmm? Naja ich hab gerade die Meldung von 10:38 gelesen
<koenig_> richtig aber free radius ist installiert 
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht, sagt deine Meldung.
<mpathy> bekks: Naja aber dann chroote ich mich doch erstmal rein? Und dann trotzdem screen?
<bekks> mpathy: remote console hat NICHTS mit chroot zu tun.
<bekks> Remote console heisst, dass Du einen ssh zugang zu irgendeiner IP aufmachst, und dich von dort aus per serieller console an die console deines Servers verbindest.
<koenig_> so sagt merine meldung stimmt aber ich habe sig mal installiert und deinstalliert von console mit apt-get befehl und auch von synaptic jedes mal dass selbe 
<bekks> rescue console != remote console.
<hdp> koenig_, im freeradius Paket gibt es kein ausführbares Programm namens "radiusd".
<mpathy> bekks: okay das hab ich dann nicht
<mpathy> sondern nur rescue
<bekks> Dann hast Du keine guten Chancen an der Stelle-
<bekks> mpathy: Das ist sicherlich ein vserver, oder?
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Er zeigt nichtmal einen Eintrag an.. hmpf
<koenig_> aber ess steht im freeradius wiki dass mann diesen befehl geben soll nach der installation 
<bekks> koenig_: Es gibt das Programm aber nicht im freeradius-Paket.
<mpathy> bekks: Bzw. nicht kostenlos, obwohl, moment
<koenig_> ok danke jungs machs gut ich such weiter 
<hdp> koenig_,, schau dir einfach die Dateiliste des Pakets an.
<mpathy> bekks: http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/LARA - aber nur zwei Stunden, danach wirds teuer. Da ich von 9.04 (shame on me) auf das LTS muss, muss ich aber über zwei upgrades
<Frickelpit> dreamon: update-grub gemacht?
<dreamon>  Frickelpit, Ne hab ich nicht. 
<Frickelpit> tja
<mpathy> bekks: Würde ja dann aber auch reichen, wenn wirklich was nicht klappt, das darüber zu machen..?
<Frickelpit> wie soll grub dann auch den neuen eintrag kennen?
<leszek> hi
<bekks> mpathy: Das Risiko musst Du selbst einschätzen :)
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Schaumal .. das gibt update-grub aus.. hab aber was anderes im Eintrag eingegeben.. 
<bekks> mpathy: Dann sollte es reichen, wenn Du das Ding benutzt, wenn wirklich nichts mehr geht.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: ih seh nichts
<Frickelpit> *ich
<bekks> mpathy: Und solange ssh und screen laufen (und du zum Abschluss des Updates auf jede neue Version die Kiste sowieso jeweils einmal neustarten musst), sollte das reichen.
<mpathy> bekks: Denke ich mir auch. Aber unser Gespräch hat mich zumindest daran erinnert das ich doch noch eine kurzfristig kostenfreie Remote Console hab :) Danke
<dreamon> Found Ubuntu Natty (development branch) (11.04) on /dev/sdc1-> wird bei update-grub angezeigt.. hab aber in 40_os-proper -> menuentry "Natty-Versuch (on /dev/sdc1)" eingetragen .. das sollte doch sichtbar sein!?
<ms__> kann man  bei curlftpfs den PRE Transfer aktivieren?
<bekks> ms__: Was soll "PRE" sein?
<ms__> das ist eine gute frage
<ms__> ich bekomme vom server diese antwort 500 You need to use a client supporting PRET (PRE Transfer) to use PASV
<ms__> http://www.drftpd.org/index.php/PRET_Specifications
<bekks> PRE braucht man genau dann, wenn man Dateien von einem auf einen anderen FTP Server schieben will, von einem dritten client aus.
<MeMyself> Hallo, was brauche ich um mich mit ubuntu auf eine afp share zu verbinden?
<bekks> MeMyself: Was ist "afp"?
<ms__> ja das habe ich auch gerade gelesen. ich muß ein verzeichniss von dieser maschine bei mir mounten - was auch geht. operationen in dem verzeichniss werfen jedoch immer diesen fehler
<MeMyself> bekks: ein mac ptotokoll so wie smb
<mpathy> bekks: ms__: Äh darf ich mal dazwischen fragen - weil ich im Vorfeld bei mir mein letztes Backup in Sicherheit bringen muss - wie gut curlftpfs funktioniert, bei großen Datenmengen (22GB) in einem internen 100MBit oder Gigabitnetz?
<mpathy> weil ein cp Befehl fühlt sich irgendwie bequemer an als konventionell :)
<ms__> mpathy: im lokalen nw arbeite ich nur mit ssh und rsync, da haste die sicherheit mit eingebaut :)
<ms__> also sicherheit im sinne von verschlüsselung und datenkonsistenz
<OnkelZorn> Einen schönen Sonntag Morgen wünsche ich. Kennt jemand von euch einen Benchmarktest für den PC auch unter Ubuntu 10.10?
<mpathy> ms__: Naja auf den Backupserver beim Hetzner gibts nur FTP-Zugriff..
<ms__> du schriebst internes netz
<mpathy> ms__: Das ist dort intern also mit 100MBit oder 1GB sozusagen also recht flott
<ms__> haste sftp oder ftps?
<mpathy> Ich selber auf dem Server hab gar keinen FTP-Server weil mir das zu unsicher ist. Ich habe nur SSH, also SFTP
<ms__> und der backup server bietet nur ftps
<ms__> normal kann da nix schief gehen. du könntest nach dem kopieren die prüfsummen der dateien vergleichen
<mpathy> Wenn du die Übertragung auf den Backupserver meinst, ich kann mein Zeug natürlich auch vorher verschlüsseln, aber wenn im RZ jemand auf meine Daten zugreifen will dann kann er das auch. Und der FTP-Server ist nur vom internen Netz aus zugreifbar
<mpathy> ms__: Mach ich mir gings nur um curlftpfs, da dachte ich mir, das ist doch viel bequemer und wollte fragen
<txb> wieso kann im RZ jemand auf deine Daten zugreifen?
<ms__> vom prinzip her ist curlftpfs sehr bequem
<ms__> leider bekomme ich keinen mount von einem drftpd server hin :(
<mpathy> txb: Das ist doch nur rein hypothetisch, wenn die das dort wollen - natürlich dürfen sie es nicht - dann können sie das auch. Da sie es aber nicht dürfen und und auf den FTP-Server niemand drauf kommt von extern, ist es an sich völlig egal. Denn wenn er schon auf meinem Server ist braucht er das Backup ja nicht mehr :)
<mpathy> ms__: Hmm ich nehm vsftpd den anderen kenn ich nicht so, kann dir da leider nicht helfen
<ms__> ich habe da auch keine wahl, da ich den server nicht betreue
<ms__> ist für einen bekannten. ich persönlich meide ftp
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Was heißt das wenn es bei null anfängt zu zählen?
<Frickelpit> bei 1, nicht bei null
<Frickelpit> dreamon: schau dir mal deine set root zeile an in der 40_custom
<Frickelpit> da steht (hd1,0)
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Du versuchst mir zu sagen ich hätte anstelle von set root='(hd1,0)' -> set root='(hd2,0)' machen sollen?
<mpathy> bekks: Was ich grad irritiert, es gibt ja immer noch Updates für 9.04 - hab grad mal spaßeshalber ein update laufen lassen noch auf dem 9.04-System, dabei ist das schon deprecated
<MeMyself> was passiert wenn apt-get bei "Building initial module for 2.6.35-27-generic" stecken bleibt?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: nein
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Schnief.. was dann?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: auf welcher platte und auf welcher partition liegt dein ubuntu?
<dreamon> Frickelpit, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/348865/ -> auf sdb7 ist 10.10 drauf.. sdb hat den grub2 installiert.. und dieser soll sdc1 starten.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: set root=(hd0,1) <- das sagt meine 40_custom für windows und das liegt auf sda1
<dreamon> Frickelpit, auf sdc1 ist 11.04
<dreamon> Frickelpit, also hd3,0
<katrin> Hallo, ich bins noch mal. Ich habe mir ein "Shell-skript" runtergeladen und es in den Eigenschaften "ausführbar" gemacht, wenn ich jetzt drauf klicke, lässt es sich aber leider nicht starten, was kann/muss ich tuen,. um das Programm zum laufen zu bekommen?
<dreamon> Frickelpit, ich probiersma
<c_korn> katrin: starte das script doch mal im terminal
<Frickelpit> dreamon: probier mal 2,1
<katrin> dann muss ich 1. zum verzichnis mit dem skript navigieren und dann, was eingeben?
<katrin> Das skript hat folgenden Namen: Yenka_3.1.2.package kann es sein, dass da was mit dem Namen nicht stimmt?
<auftisch> Kann ich mit folgendem Befehl mein Dateisystem vergr??eren, ohne dass der benutzte Bereich ?berschrieben wird? sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/mapper/lvmlen-root -E resize=100%FREE -t ext4    
<bekks> katrin: Das Ding kann Fritz heissen, was genau gibst Du ein, um es zu starten?
<apollo13> auftisch: um lvm resized man anders
<katrin> sh Yenka_3.1.2.package
<bekks> Pfui.
<auftisch> die logische partiton hab ich schon vergr??ert
<bekks> ./Yenka_3.1.2.package reicht vollkommen aus.
<katrin> ok, hast du n bessere idee?
<bekks> Ja, siehe oben.
<katrin> danke
<auftisch> jetz muss ich ja noch das dateisystem vergr??ern
<apollo13> resize2fs
<apollo13> wenn du das lv schon vergrößert hast
<auftisch> ich dachte, damit g?bs probleme bei ext4?
<teviihead> hi, ich habe gerade tvheadend installiert und den vdr deinstalliert, wie kann ich überprüfen ob die karte nicht doch noch vom vdr in beschlag genommen wird?
<apollo13> stell mal nen ordentliches encoding ein
<katrin> wie kann es sein, dass ich selbst mit sudo keine Berechtigung bekomme?: sudo: unable to execute ./Yenka_3.1.2.package: Keine Berechtigung
<apollo13> und wenn du sowas denkst mit du das schon mit referenzen hinterlegen
<auftisch> ok, ich starte mal den clienten neu
<bekks> katrin: o.O WARUM genau willst Du ein Script, dass Du nicht kennst, mit sudo ausführen?
<bekks> Hoffentlich hast Du ein Backup deines Systems.
<katrin> naja, ohne sudo gings auch nicht :(
<apollo13> rofl
<bekks> Dann machst Du was falsch,
<bekks> Und sudo benutzt man NIEMALS, bloß "weil was nicht geht".
<katrin> okokok
<Frickelpit> ,sudo? katrin
<shetlandpony> katrin: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<katrin> ich habe jetzt mal chmod 755 Yenka_3.1.2.package gemacht - bringt leider auch nichts
<gschwepp> katrin: ls -l output gib welchen User an? 
<auftisch> apollo13: https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto, ganz am Ende:"WARNING: It is NOT recommended to resize the inodes using resize2fs with e2fsprogs 1.41.0 or later, as this is known to corrupt some filesystems."
<apollo13> auftisch: dann lies mal den titel des absatzes
<katrin> mich gibt ls -l als user an
<sash_> Bei mir gehts übrigens.
<bekks> Was genau "geht nicht" bei ./Yenka_3.1.2.package ?
<katrin> nur was mich wundert: die Datei ist grün
<h3b> katrin: schau mal hier http://www.yenka.com/en/Installing_on_Linux/
<katrin> das skript läßt sich nicht ausführen
<bekks> Weil du chmod 755 benutzt hast...
<katrin> oh, danke!
<bekks> WAS genau ist die Ausgabe von "./Yenka_3.1.2.package"?
<katrin> bash: ./Yenka_3.1.2.package: Keine Berechtigung
<echo_mirage> ist es mit gnome möglich eine shell permanent auf dem desktop zu haben? nicht als fenster, sondern einfach eingebettet und unverschiebbar? ich habe das bei fluxbox mal gesehen.
<bekks> ls -lha ./Yenka_3.1.2.package müssten wir jetzt mal sehen.
<auftisch> mh, ok, wenn du meinst das bezieht sich darauf, ich probier es mal mit resize2fs
<gschwepp> katrin: willst du yenka package ausführen oder mit einem programm aufrufen? 
<apollo13> auftisch: ich mein gar nix, aber nachdem du nen backup hast ists eh schnuppe
<katrin> ich dachte, wenn ich das skript starte, dann startet auch das Programm
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Zu deiner Info es geht nun. Hab die Festplatte (SSD) nun Intern in den 2ten SATA Schacht gesteckt.. da geht es nun. Extern SATA ging es nicht.. scheint eine Bios Sache zu sein.
<sash_> toll, das hab ich von meiner Neugierde. Irgend nen komischen Autopackage.Kram im /home verstreut
<h3b> lol
<gschwepp> katrin: .package ist ja nicht unbedingt ein script ... ich muss eben was nachschauen
<sash_> Das ist ein Skript
<gschwepp> gerade gesehen
<sash_> Ich habs eben selber ausgeführt.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: ok
<katrin> aber warum kann ich s nicht ausführen?
<sash_> Der Kram installiert so ein komisches 3rd-Party-Verwaltungs-Autopackage-Gedöns (Wenn man das Passwort eingäbe, systemweit. Phew...) und anschließend dieses Yenka, denke ich mal.
<gschwepp> kartin hast du als sudo ausgeführt? vielleicht will das script auf sachen zugreifen für die du sudo rechte brauchst?! 
<bekks> katrin: Weil es keine ausführbare Datei ist, die irgendetwas sinnvolles tut.
<katrin> ich dachte ich soll sudo nicht benutzen!
<sash_> Total sinnlos, das so zu machen, meiner Meinung nach. Entweder tar.gz mit bins drin zum selbst installieren, oder .deb/.rpm zur Verfügung stellen oder Repositories. Aber nicht so nen komischen Kram.
<bekks> Nur weil Du chmod 755 ändert das nichts an der Sinnjaftigkeit.
<katrin> ich hab mir das skript noch mal neu geladen und nichts verändert
<sash_> Nicht mal mehr aktiv entwickelt wird dieser Kram
<bekks> Was tut der Kram eigentlich?
<katrin> ist n Physik.Simulation
<sash_> Distributionsübergreifende Softwareverwaltung.
<sash_> Also dieses Autopackage, und das installiert dann Yenka.
<sash_> Und dieses .package-Ding ist ein hauptsächlich binäres Ding mit shebang (So ähnlich wie die nvidia-Installer)
<katrin> ok, ich lade mir die EXE Datei runter und lass es über VB laufen :(
<sash_> Und schreibt doch tatsächlich ganz dreist in ~/.bash_profile
<txb> Ich würde damit lieber unter Windows arbeiten. Scheint mir eher lieblos für Linux zur Verfügung gestellt worden zu sein.
<bekks> Ist eine Beta version...
<txb> Ohne Installationsanleitung :) http://www.yenka.com/de/Downloads/
<sash_> Mit Installationsanleitung :) http://www.yenka.com/en/Installing_on_Linux
<txb> apollo13, hat resize2fs nun Probleme verursacht bei ext4?
<txb> OK, da fehlte die Übersetzung. 
<txb> Katrin, sudo autopackage install <yenka_package_name> hattest du in der Konsole aufgerufen?
<sash_> txb: Lass es sie lieber mit Wine machen
<gschwepp> oder nen vmware
<gschwepp> windows image. 
<sash_> txb: Oder hältst du das für vertrauenserweckend? http://autopackage.org/
<mpathy> oder Virtualbox, das wäre einfacher.. 
<mpathy> wenn das Windows mal installiert ist :)
<txb> Hm, autopackage ist doch nicht sehr empfehlenswert...
<katrin> ok, ich habs in VB gemacht - Das Programm ist eher bescheiden. Danke nochmals an alle
<Dingens> hallo, ähm, hab da'n kleines notfällchen. nach einem update des frisch installierten 8.04LTS auf das aktuelle repo mountet er plötzlich die internen platten nicht mehr. mount gibt keinerlei fehlermeldung, dmesg auch nicht. und usb-platten werden weiter klaglos gemounted. mit fdisk komm ich aber auf die unmountbaren platten und kann die korrekte partitionstabelle lesen. was kann das denn sein?!
<leszek> Dingens: schau mal in der /etc/fstab nach ob die Platten eingebunden werden
<Dingens> nein werden sie nicht, sollen sie auch nicht, sollen manuell gemountet werden
<Dingens> mount auf der console gibt keinerlei fehlermeldung, es terminiert, und danach ist das dateisystem immernoch nicht gemountet
<Dingens> fsck bzw. ntfsfix finden keinerlei fehler auf den partitionen, windows kann auch alles nach wie vor einbinden. kaputt is nix
<Dingens> ich hab als letzte aktion bevor nichts mehr ging in der fstab das tmp-verzeichnis in den arbeitsspeicher gelegt, mit "none /tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0", kann das damit zusammenhängen? doch eigentlich nicht? nachm reboot ist das doch so oder so leer?
<dadrc> Dingens, Verschlüsselung im Spiel?
<Dingens> nein
<Dingens> kann ich mount irgendwie dazu provozieren mir eine fehlermeldung zu nennen? -v bringt nix
<leszek> Dingens: was sagt den mount ohne befehl ? Sind die platten evtl. doch irgendwo eingebunden ?
<Dingens> nein sind sie nicht. mount erkennt zwar beim einbindeversuch den dateisystemtyp, aber dann terminierts und ist immernoch nix gemountet
<Dingens> oder kann es sein, dass mount erfolgreich einbindet, aber irgendein querschiessender dienst gleich wieder umountet? gvfsd vielleicht? kann ich den testweise einfach mal killen oder fliegt mir dann hier das gnome um die ohren?
<Dingens> hrm. klappt nich. nach wie vor keine fehlermeldung 
<Dingens> hrm, ich kann mit dd von den partitionen lesen.
<Dingens> was kann denn bitte mount dazu bewegen ohne fehlermeldung zu terminieren?!
<Dingens> angenommen mein update wäre gescheitert und ich hätt irgendwie falsche libs drauf oder so, dann müssten da doch gravierendere fehlermeldungen kommen, oder? 
<anakula> hallo wollte einen stream von 3sat speichern und erhalte folgende meldung übers terminal: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399948/, weiß jemand wo hier der fehler liegt?
<sdx23> anakula: der zdf/3sat stream ist schon länger "not seakable", das sollte aber nur geringe Beeinträchtigungen mit sich bringen.
<anakula> heißt das, ich kann ihn nicht abspeichern? weil als stream funktioniert es...
<sdx23> Das abspeichern etwa nicht?
<anakula> ah, anscheinend doch, es wurde eine datei angelegt, die größer wird. Dachte durch die Meldung würde es nicht funktionieren. Danke für den Hinweis.
<chris_osx> hi, ein bekannter fragt mich, welche instant messenger für ubuntu im moment die besten sind. er will sich mit msn und icq verbinden
<chris_osx> könnt ihr mir da ein bischen weiterhelfen? ich nutze solche software nicht und kenne mich deswegen nicht aus
<Dingens> pidgin geht halbwegs. aber zum vorzeigen isses nix
<chris_osx> Dingens: hehe
<sash_> pidgin ist der beste gtk, empathy standard einfach und schlecht, konversation unter kde rockt
<chris_osx> sash_: danke
<chris_osx> meintest du einfach und schlicht oder tatsächlich "schlecht"? ;-)
<dadrc> sash_, wenn ich nicht gerade völlig daneben liege, ist konversation irc-only und du meinst kopete, oder?
<sash_> ich meinte tatsacechlich "schlecht". wenns spaeter waere, wuerde ich auch andere worte nutzen :)
<sash_> dadrc: oops. ja
<Dingens> kopete rockt?! da musses aber letztlich irgend'n quantensprung gegeben hamm, den ich verpasst hab
<Dingens> bzw. ihr nutzt dann wohl net die version ausm repo?
<flash63> chris_osx: Eine Übersicht findet sich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger/Vergleich und hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger
<sash_> ich nutz es garnicht, aber es ist das einzige stueck software dieses ganzen kde-schmus, das ich vermisse
<chris_osx> flash63: vielen dank
<Dingens> sash_, hab kopete bisher nur einmal nehmen müssen, als dieser jabber-bug in libpurple war. und es sah einfach grauenhaft inkonsistent und unfertig aus. :) is aber auch schon wieder fastn halbes jahr her
<sash_> Dingens: nutzt du denn kde?
<Dingens> nä gnome. 
<srtu> kann mir jemand nen tipp zu freedos geben? ich hab das mit unetbootin auf einen USB stick geschrieben, kann auch davon booten, aber offensichtlich ist a: nicht mein USB Laufwerk sondern vermutlich ein virtuelles laufwerk, weiß jemand wie ich auf den USB stick zugreifen kann? hab natürlich c: d: h: und andere lw ausprobiert
<sash_> Dingens: kde-anwendungen in gnome sehen immer sch* aus
<sash_> ,ot? srtu
<shetlandpony> srtu: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Dingens> sash_, ich meinte weniger die optik als menüführung und handling und so weiter. 
<Fuchs> chris_osx: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger   hier hast Du eine Liste mit Vor- und Nachteilen und unterstuetzten Protokollen, 
<Fuchs> die Flamewars, was wohl besser ist, und KDE / Gnome bleiben bitte hier aus dem Kanal draussen, das darf sehr gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic diskutiert werden
<Dingens> oh. bin mal lieber ruhig
<sash_> Dingens: afaik hat kde ne ganz andere menuefuhrung als gnome. deswegen sieht das dann auch inkonsistent aus. kde in sich ist aber sehr konsistent. mischen macht in beide richtungen wenig spass, find ich
<srtu> join FN' #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<srtu> ups
<KojiroAK> Irgendwie habe ich es geschafft unter Xubuntu meine Tastatur auf Kyrillisch zu setzen, wie werde ich das los?
<KojiroAK> Hat sich erledigt geht wieder.
<sash_> KojiroAK: und wie? loesungen liest man auch recht gern.
<KojiroAK> Doch nicht. Konqueror geht xchat und xfce4-terminal nichtm
<sdx23> KojiroAK: setxkbmap de -variant nodeadkeys
<KojiroAK> Hat nicht geholfen.
<KojiroAK> Ich schau mal ins Bios
<KojiroAK> Hmmm, .config zu löschen hat auch nicht geholfen.
<noob7> hallo leute weiss jemand ob man ubuntu auf einem laptop, der kien CD-laufwerk, nicht vom stick booten kann und kein betriebssystem draufhat,  installieren kann?
<Yan_Nick> Moin
<Yan_Nick> Mal 'ne Frage: Wie kann ich meinen USB-Stick von read-only auf read-write setzen? Der hat kein Schalter o.ä.
<Yan_Nick> Dazu ist aber noch zu sagen, dass es eine Kamera mit USB-Anschluss ist und in der Kamera sich eine SD-Karte befindet. Diese ist aber nicht gelockt.
<Frickelpit> was sagt mount, wenn die kamera angeschlossen ist?
<KojiroAK> Ah jetzt geht es wieder musste .xinput.d in /home/<user> löschen.
<splashote> hi, ich will keine fensterdekos haben. wenn ich die im compiz-manager deaktiviere aktiviert er sie automatisch wieder.
<steb> was kann ich tun wenn mir beim kompilieren gesagt wird makeinfo fehlt, aber ich habe texinfo installiert :/
<apollo13> nochmal configure ausführen
<splashote> es gibt da "Dekoration für Fenster" mit dem Wert "!state=maxvert". Was muss ich eintragen damit er keine mehr anzeigt? deaktivieren lässt sich die darstellung nicht.
<Fuchs> splashote: eine wildcard, damit es alle fenster trifft. das ist aber gebastel
<splashote> splashote: ok, hab 0 eingetragen und bin die dekos los. mal schauen ob ichs dabei lasse
<splashote> Fuchs: wollte ja eben keine Dekos mehr ;)
<splashote> Fuchs: aber danke!
<Fuchs> keine ursache
<splashote> sieht nen bisschen hässlich aus aber am netbook geht's ja um jeden pixel ;)
<apricot> kann jemand was sagen zu nem Grafiktablett. Ich möchte es gerne nutzen um Notizen/Text zu erfassen (Notizblock statt Zettelwirtschaft)  --  http://pastebin.com/1WSq7z0M 
<apricot> allerdings ist in keinem Programm eine Reaktion. Gedit/OpenOffice/Gimp ...
<TheInfinity> apricot: syslog / xorg log schauen.
<TheInfinity> apricot: und hast xorg schon neu gestartet?
<apricot> hab den PC inzwischen mehrfach neu gestratet
<apricot> xorg.log gibts viele in /var/log/
<beaver74> apricot, die aktuelle ist die mit.0
<apricot> ok habs
<apricot> http://pastebin.com/2fx5kMNz
<Dingens> schaut doch fein aus?
<apricot> ohh... Firefox reagiert beim Pen-Druck auf F-1 in der Symbolleiste des Tablets
<apricot> aber keine Mausfunktion und schreiben kann ich auch nix
<apricot> kennt jemand ein funktionierende Möglichkeit: Pen für Linux (Notizzettelfunktion)  ?
<Dingens> glaub das input framework ist in den letzten ubuntu-versionen etwas.. naja.. ich hoff mal under construction
<apricot> schad ...
<apricot> jetzt nehm ich immer Zettel und scanne die dann abends ein...
<hausgeist> moinsens
<apricot> besser wärs, wenn ich gleich auf einen 'Notizzettel' im PC schreiben könnte
<Dingens> tastatur is nix?
<apricot> nene die Grafik ist schon wichtig :)
<Dingens> tauchtn dein tablet in "xinput list" auf?
<apricot> Dingens, es reagiert ja... zumindest bei Druck auf F1 und F10#
<apricot> xinput list ist bitte wo ?
<Dingens> kommandozeile
<apricot> wie find ich den 'device-name'
<Dingens> mit "xinput list"
<apricot> Aiptek id=10 [slave pointer (2)]
<apricot> unter 'Virtual core pointer'
<Dingens> mit "xinput test 10" kannste dir anschauen welche events es bis zum X durch schaffen. wenn pointer events dabei sind, dann ists wohl ein problem mitm application based mapping. ansonsten eher was mit der Xorg.conf
<apricot> ok
<apricot> bei xinput test 10 passiert nix. Ich muss mit Strg-C abbrechen
<Dingens> naja wenigstens bei F1 muss ja offensichtlich was passieren
<Dingens> (es sei denn dein aiptek taucht im list weiter unten nochmal als virtual core keyboard auf"
<Dingens> )
<apricot> nein, da isses nicht dabei
<apricot> nur bei core pointer
<olaf123> hallo. Womit kann ich Aufgaben aufzeichnen und als Makro ausführen? In meinem Fall Mausereignisse: Dateien öffnen, dort verschiedene Klicks/Eingaben erledigen, schließen usw
<TheInfinity> olaf123: für gewöhnlich mit bash und kommandozeilenprogrammen.
<olaf123> TheInfinity: ich suche nach Möglichkeit was fertiges. Unter WIndows gab (gibt) es damals mehrere Programme dafür im Web
<TheInfinity> bash ist fertig *g*
<Dingens> synaptic ist auch fertig. und hat'ne ausgezeichnete suchfunktion
<TheInfinity> ansonsten musst du dich bei sowas wie xmacro umschauen. gibt verschiedene programme dieser art, zumeist ist der support aber eher beschissen weil es eben bash und die kommandozeile gibt.
<olaf123> Dingens: "suchen" bringt nichts, weil in den betroffenen Zellen nichts drin ist. Ich schau mal nach xmacro
<olaf123> danke schonmal
<TheInfinity> olaf123: ansonsten - allwissende müllhalde ftw: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=macro+linux&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/46wppdb | macro linux - Google Search
<nahab> moin moin wo kann man eigenlich das chatprotokoll anschauen?
<Fuchs> ,log? nahab 
<shetlandpony> nahab: Logfiles gibt es unter http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ [logs]
<nahab> thx
<jokrebel> hi
<nahab> fuchs wo finde ich das von heute?
<Fuchs> nahab: noch nicht. Was davon brauchst Du? 
<nahab> ich hatte al eins, das war eine seite vonmehreren tagen, weißleider die seite nimmer
<nahab> also ich hatte vor jemanden ein gespräch, das hätteich gerngestern mit 
<nahab> vor=vogestern
<apricot> das log von heute gibts morgen erst, weil morgen heute gestern ist !
<apricot> Helau
<nahab> apricot, allaaf !!! das war mal ne kluge antwort :-)))
<Frickelpit> die logs sind fast in echtzeit
<Fuchs> nahab: wenn das Gespraech in einem Query war, dann gibt es das log eh nicht
<nahab> nee, das wr offen
<nahab> also konnte jedr mitlesen
<Fuchs> nahab: wenn Du das mit peter1234 meinst: #ubuntu-de_20110304.log:  << das war am 4.3
<nahab> genau das meine ich 
<Fuchs> 4.3.2011, solltest Du dann unter genannter Adresse finden
<Fuchs> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/03/04/%23ubuntu-de.html  << da. 
<nahab> Fuchs,  ja, aber unter http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/03/04/ habe ich erst mal ur links mit zeitangaben, weiß nicht wann ich mit ihm geredet habe
<Fuchs> nahab: Dein browser hat eine eingebaute Suche, sonst wuerde ich Dir einen anderen Browser empfehlen
<nahab> google suche ode was Fuchs?
<Fuchs> aber weil ich heute guter Laune bin: 14:40 circa. 
<nahab> hihihi
<Fuchs> nein, eine Suchfunktion in der aktuell angezeigten Seite
<Fuchs> Du nutzt zudem Xchat, das kann sonst auch lokal auf die Festplatte loggen, das wuerde ich Dir empfehlen
<Fuchs> und ich muss nun kurz weg
<apricot> ich auch.. tätääää
<apricot> danke erst aml
<nahab> is ja jetzt auch egal, immer noc das problem, das ein ubuntu mit interner wlan zwar meine fritzbox erkennt d.h ich kann auf das wlan icon klicken und es wird nah der netzwerknummer efragt also die 13 stellige, diese gebe ich ein, aber es kommt zu keiner einwal auf diesen laptop woich dieses problem habe erkennt ubunt auch nicht meine usb stick karte, obwohl ubuntu bei allen anderen lappis diesen stick sofort erkannte und man auch nachei
<nahab> ngabe der netzwerknummer (13 stellig) auch eine einwahl erfolgte.... ich versuchte es also mal mit windows interner wurde wie bei linux erkannt,man konnte aber keine einwahl machen... stick wurde auch nict erkann, besser gesagt erkannt schon, nur kam es ständig zu installationsproblemen mit dem Treiber... nach fast einem tag habe ich es über win hinbekommen. mit ubuntu komme ich nun nicht weiter kann mir jemand helfen?
<nahab> ich bräuchte da echt hilfe
<auftisch> ich versuche JDownloader zu installieren, habe die PPA hinzugef?gt, aber synaptic findet das paket nicht, bzw. sagt, "jdownloader existiert nicht"
<Fuchs> auftisch: nach dem hinzufuegen die Paketliste neu geladen? 
<auftisch> jepp, hab ich
<Fuchs> welches ppa ist das, und finden apt-cache / apt-search das Paket auch nicht? 
<auftisch> ppa:jd-team/jdownloader / probier ich mal aus
<auftisch> ah, jetzt hat apt-cache es gefunden; kannte apt-cache noch nicht; Danke!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> ,paketverwaltung? auftisch 
<shetlandpony> auftisch, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> da noch etwas Lektuere fuer langweilige Sonntage, oder so
<auftisch> ah gut, danke
<sdx23> nahab: Mal langsam. Du willst also zu einem Wlan verbinden, was aber nicht geht. Hast du verifiziert, dass die Wlan-Karte ansich geht, zB. mithilfe eines anderen Wlan-Netzes?
<nahab> anderes wlan netz? komm ich ja nicht rein oder wie meinst du das?..
<nahab> sdx23, 
<sdx23> nahab: ob du jemals versucht hast zu einem anderen Netz zu verbinden als zu dem, bei dem du jetzt Probleme hast, und ob es da funktioniert hat.
<nahab> sdx23,  kappiere ich nicht meist du funknetz oder andere fritzbox ich denke das erstere!... also bei dem lappi bin ich ja in der fritzbox drin
<nahab> nur mit dem anderen komm ich nicht rein
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<nahab> sdx23,  das problem liegt dadrin, das ch nicht genau weiß was du mit "anderes netz" meinst, vieleicht hast du lust es genauer zu erklären
<sdx23> nahab: Ich sprach von "anders WLAN-Netz", was man daran missverstehen kann, ist mir nicht klar. Bei einem Freund, McDonalds oder sonstwo. I.e. ob du irgendwann schonmal mit dem Laptop (erfolgreich) in einem WLAN warst.
<nahab> nein habe ich nicht gemacht
<nahab> sdx23, 
<sdx23> nahab: Um welche WLAN-Karte handelt es sich denn? Falls du nicht weißt: "sudo lsusb" in einem Terminal und die Ausgabe dann nopasten, Link dazu steht im Topic.
<nahab> sdx23, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/349001/
<sdx23> hm, das gleiche nochmals für lspci, da die Karte offenbar kein USB-Gerät ist, und somit wohl per pci angebunden.
<nahab> sd moment dauert immer weil ich auf karte seichern muß, da anderer lapp :-)
<nahab> sdx23, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/349004/
<spoob> hallo
<jblprouser> moin
<sdx23> nahab: die letzte Zeile ist die interessante, die sagt dir, dass das eine 2200BG von Intel ist. Welche Ubuntu-Version hast du denn? 
<nahab> sdx23, 10.10
<spoob> ein freund von mir hat sich vor kurzem ein mit demo software zugemülltes netbook gekauft. ich hab ihm dann zum ubuntu netbook remix geraten, nach erster begeisterung kam jetzt die ernüchterung dass im loginscreen kein nutzer mehr angezeigt wird, es sich nicht mehr (über grafische oberfläche) eingelogt werden kann. wodran kann das liegen? updates + grafiktreiber wurden zuvor alle installiert 
<PBeck> hi
<sdx23> nahab: Könnte Probleme mit der WPA-Verschlüsslung haben. Hast du die am Router mal testweise deaktiviert und versucht zu verbinden?
<nahab> sdx23,  du meinst an der fritzbox... jetzt wirds komplziert ich schau mal
<dreamon> spoob, Kann er sich mit strg+alt+f1 in der Konsole anmelden?
<spoob> jap
<sdx23> nahab: btw.: Wie weit bist du vom Router entfernt? Mal im selben Raum versucht?
<dreamon> spoob, Aber du kannst doch im login screen den user manuell eingeben sowie pw?
<nahab> sdx23, ja, sitze mit dem teil neben dem router
<nahab> sdx23,  ich such grad wo ich in der fritzbox den schlüssel deaktivieren kann
<spoob> dreamon: leider nicht, es kann nichts direkt eingegeben werden. normalerweise sieht das etwa so aus: http://ryan.ifupdown.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/ubuntu-login-screen.png 
<spoob> dreamon: in unserem falle ist aber halt kein user anklickbar, sondern nur das ubuntu logo
<sdx23> nahab: Ach, und führ bitte auch mal ein "dmesg | grep Switch" aus, nicht dass der auf ON steht.
<spoob> knöpfe wie neustart oder ähnliche sind unten rechts normal vorhanden
<dreamon> spoob, Hatte ich noch nicht. Hat er was gebastelt? sudo apt-get upgrade und dist-upgrade mal laufen lassen?
<spoob> dreamon: das ding ist komplett neu installiert. dann wurden erstmal alle updates installiert und neugestartet, seit dem das problem
<dreamon> spoob, Welches Ubuntu?
<spoob> dreamon: ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix
<anis_> key kaspersky     http://informatiq-help.blogspot.com/2011/03/kaspersky-lab.html
<nahab> sdx23, also mit unverschlüsselt komme ich mit keinen pc mehr rein, auch wenn ich dies in den  verbindungseinstellungen eingebe
<dreamon> spoob, Zu deinem Problem findet man so gut wie nichts.
<dreamon> spoob, vielleicht mal neuen Benutzer anlegen
<sdx23> nahab: Dann ist da vermutlich was schiefgelaufen. Hast du "dmesg | grep Switch" schon angesehen?
<nahab> sdx23, hab mit dmesg usw nichts im chat gelese, wahrscheinlich war mein internet da schon weg...was ist damit und was hat meine wlankarte it der linuxversion zu tun, heisst das es könnte klappen, wenn ich ne ander version nehme?
<spoob> dreamon: übers terminal dann richtig?
<spoob> dreamon: blöde frage, sorry :P
<dreamon> spoob, bleibt ja wohl nichts anders übrig
<sdx23> nahab: Es gibt hin und wieder Probleme, weil der Kernel gewisse Hardware noch nicht oder nicht mehr unterstützt, ja. Aber deine Karte ist in allen neuren Versionen gut unterstützt.
<sdx23> nahab: den genannten Befehl mögest du in einem Terminal ausführen und dir das Ergebnis durchlesen, ob der Schalter auf "on" steht.
<nahab> mom hb rad probleme den pc hoch zu fahren irgendwie mußte ich neustarten und der pc bleibt beim einloggen stehe ...ich melde mich wieder wenns geht 
<nahab> sd hatte mit kabel verbunden und mal aktualisiert dann ist der akku leer gewesen und der pc ist runter gefahren, bin grad daei pakete zu reparieren
<nahab> sdx23,  was sagt dmesg | grep Switch aus
<sdx23> Ob der RF-Killswitch an oder aus ist.
<nahab> und was ist der  RF-Killswitch :-)
<sdx23> Ein Schalter an deinem Notebook, mit dem man Wlan "ausmachen" kann. Wobei das teilweise auch in Software umgesetzt ist.
<nahab> sdx23,  also de ist 100%ig an
<nahab> sdx23,  weil wenn ich den andes stelle findet der auch kei netz
<nahab> sdx23,  wie wird dernn der gerade strich be dmesg | grep Switch gemacht?
<sdx23> altgr + <
<DeannaT2> ~
<nahab> sdx23, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/349021/
<nahab> sdx23,  noch da?
<beaver74_> wo kann denn die Position des Login Screens vom GDM angepasst werden? /etc/gdm/custom.conf und default.conf im Abschnitt [greeter] uebernimmt die Einstellungen nicht.
<nahab> beaver74 ubuntu tweak
<beaver74_> was ist das?
<nahab> beaver74 in google suchen deb runterladen installieren ist ein anpassungs tool
<beaver74_> muss das sein...
<beaver74_> sollte doch auch in der gdm.conf (die es anscheinend nicht mehr gibt) zu erledigen sein, oder aehnliche halt
<nahab> beaver74 is das einzigste, was ich weiß
<Fuchs> beaver74_: es geht via gconf
<sash_> beaver74_: das geht via gconf als user gdm
<beaver74_> hm. mal versuchen
<Fuchs> oder, Achtung, Fremdquelle:     ppa:gdm2setup/gdm2setup 
<Fuchs> ansonsten:  gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gconf-editor   << 
<beaver74_> hatte ich von gelesen... ok, danke
<batman_> hi, wo speichert linux meine einstellungen für gdb
<batman_> ich dachte immer in ~/.gdbinit
<Fuchs> und nein, ubuntu-tweak muss wirklich nicht sein, das ist imo ein riesen Gebastel 
<batman_> aber das scheint irgendwie nicht der fall zu sein
<beaver74_> Fuchs: ich hatte den gconf soweit, im GDM aufzutauchen, dort konnte ich ua. den Hintergrund setzen. Aber nicht die Position...
<Fuchs> beaver74_: definiere Position
<beaver74_> ich will das "Login-Fenster" tiefer liegen haben
<Fuchs> das wird so einfach nicht gehen
<beaver74_> knapp ueber der Taskleiste, wo Uhrzeit und DE Auswahl angezeigt werden
<beaver74_> hm
<beaver74_> ging aber mal :(
<Fuchs> ja, in gdm1
<beaver74_> in der besagten gdm.conf... wo auch immer diese geblieben ist, und, wie gesagt, /etc/gdm/custom.conf wird nicht ausgelesen
<Fuchs> gdm2 ist ein kompletter rewrite
<beaver74_> ja
<Fuchs> gibt es nicht mehr
<beaver74_> ok
<beaver74_> und /etc/gdm wird ueberhaupt nicht verwendet?
<beaver74_> finde das geht aus dem wiki nicht hervor, bin ja schon am lesen... aber finde auch keine (einfache) Loesung, wie Fuchs schon sagt
<frank___> moin, hat jemand schon einen dell 1350cnw drucker zum laufen gebracht? der einrichtungsassistent findet bei mir keine treiber
<batman_> wo sehe ich denn, wo ein programm seine voreinstellungen speichert?
<batman_> z.b. der debugger gdb
<batman_> ich dachte immer das wäre in ~/.gdbinit gespeichert
<beaver74_> mir auch wurscht, siehts halt nicht so huebsch aus :-)
<batman_> auf "echo set dis intel" > ~/.gdbinit  passiert nichts
<batman_> der schaltet nicht auf intel notation um
<batman_> welches paket brauche ich, damit gdb den befehl "list " kennt
<napterk> Hallo. Hatte ich das richtig in Erinnerung: Auf der Root Partition sollte nicht Rekursiv gelöscht werden?
<beaver74_> da sollte man immer aufpassen, denk ich mal. Auf / besonders, wenn einem das OS wichtig ist.
<napterk> beaver74_> hatte nur einen mountpoint auf /media falsch gesetzt...
<beaver74_> mach kein mist! :)
<napterk> danke sehr hilfreich
<PBeck> napterk: also ich lösche dort auch rekursiv aber man muss halt wissen was man tut ;)
<PBeck> napterk: nach 5 Bier vielleicht nicht mehr so ratsam :>
<PBeck> napterk: mehr probleme hatte ich bisher indem ich meine partitionstabellen zerschossen habe ;)
<beaver74> napterk, das rekursiv nur vorsicchtig geloescht werden sollte, ist klar, dass mit dem Einhaengepunkt ist ja nochmal etwas anderes. Oder der ist halt dort wo du loescht, dann nochmals Vorsicht :)
<beaver74> rekursiv wuerde das Verzeichnis natuerlich auch mitgenommen werden
<napterk> wie kann ich denn sonst ganze Verzeichnisse löschen mit entsprechender Berechtigung?
<beaver74_> napterk: klar kannst du sie so loeschen, ist soweit ich es weiss auch die korrekte Vorgehensweise, nur musst du _immer_ vorsichtig sein, und _besonders_ bei allem was direkt unter / liegt.
<beaver74_> wenn dir klar ist, was unter dem Hauptverzeichnis liegt, dass du loeschen moechtest, mach es. Wenn es zu sehr verzweigt und dir nicht bekannt ist, schau nach oder geh einzeln vor.
<beaver74_> napterk: evtl. verstehe ich deine Frage aber auch nicht richtig, und du magst sie nochmal erklaeren...
<beaver74_> rekursives loeschen ist jedenfalls immer mit vorsicht zu behandeln
<stefan___> kennt sich jemand mit tcl aus?
<stefan___> Tcl_Init failed: Can't find a usable init.tcl in the following directories: 
<stefan___> ich versuche insight zum laufen zu bekommen, aber er scheint einfach nicht mit tcl klarzukommen bei mir
<ms__> hi, ich möchte per sshfs ein entferntes laufwerk bei mir einbinden. ich nutze pubkey auth um mich dort anzumelden und das soll so bleiben. wie hänge ich das am besten ein?  Mir fällt gerade nur der weg ein:meinen private key root geben und per /etc/fstab mounten - was ich nicht so schön finde
<dadrc> fuse *g*
<ms__> filesystem in userspace... vielen dank gute antwort :)
<ms__> heut gehts bei mir nur ums mounten....
<dadrc> ajo, aber mit fuse kannste doch mit userrechten nutzen
<dadrc> also braucht root deinen key nicht
<dadrc> oder erschließt sich mir da gerade irgendwas nicht an deinen Vorhaben?
<ms__> nein du hast recht
<ms__> is vollkommen ok mit fuse
<ms__> ich schreib das sshfs  kommando in meine .bashrc
<ms__> bin leicht verwirrt heute -> siehe frage...
<ms__> ja hat prima geklappt nochmals danke
<dadrc> =)
<davidek> Guten Abend! Mein System ist speicherplatztechnisch so langsam am ersticken, deshalb habe ich hier ne frische Platte und es stehen Partitionsmäßig ein paar größere Änderungen an.
<davidek> Bis jetzt hatte ich auf einer Platte "A" drei Partitionen für Windows,  Ubuntu und /home. Auf einer weiteren Platte "B" weitere Dateien.
<davidek> Die Windows und die Linux Partitionen sollen jetzt von A nach B umziehen. Und B zieht um nach A. Und /home zieht um auf die neue Platte "C".
<papachaotica_> klingt als bräuchtest du dringend lvm
<papachaotica_> ,lvm? davidek 
<shetlandpony> davidek, LVM ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LVM
<davidek> Wie macht man sowas am besten? Rüberschaufeln per Copy und Paste (bzw. entsprechende Konsolenbefehle) sollte eigentlich funktionieren solange man hinterher den MBR richtig schreibt, oder? Oder gibt es spezielle Tools, die für solche großen Aktionen besser sind?
<papachaotica_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen
<davidek> tiptop, das hilft mir super weiter.
<davidek> kann ich mit rsync auch windoofs umziehen?
<davidek> lvm hört sich aber auch sehr interessant an.
<C_A_M> moin
<papachaotica_> davidek, die windows partition würde ich nicht mit rsync machen, sondern diese komplett mitt dd clonen und die alte löschen
<davidek> ist dd viel schneller/langsamer als rsync?
<papachaotica_> es geht nicht um ddie geschwindigkeit mit dd kopierst du die partition komplett http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/dd
<davidek> und warum ist rsync bei den linux-partitionen die methode der wahl?
<papachaotica_> rsync ist ein Programm, welches angegebene Dateien bzw. Verzeichnisse auf einem Quell- und einem Zielmedium miteinander vergleicht.
<davidek> jo, weiß ich. aber warum ist was nun besser?
<davidek> bitgenaues kopieren hört sich ja auch gut an. ist eine methode sicherere als die andere?
<papachaotica_> aifk, benötigt windows bestimmte dateinen an bestimmten positionen, mit dd werden diese nicht angetastet 1:1 copy der partition, mit rsync mountest du das filesystem und greiftst drauf zu, ich bin kein windoes speziallist, und deshalt würde ich mich nochmal gesondert über die möglichkeiten windows umzuziehen informieren
<davidek> ich könnte auch die ext partitionen mit dd kopieren und dann hinterher per gparted in der größe verändern. das sind hier ja einige gb zu kopieren, ist dd vielleicht schneller als rsync?
<papachaotica_> nein mit dd kopierst du erst alles, auch gelöschte daten und 0 bits, dann die partition verändern dauert auch noch. rsync kopiert nur die angegebenen daten. zudem ist gpartet ein weiteres fehlerrisiko
<davidek> vielen dank für die ausführungen. ich mach mich mal ans werk.
<Nahab> so hab immer noch ein problem.... hab ein interes wlan ein externes von fitz als usb und jeder alleine bringt nichts, also kein wlan, aber zusammen aber nur langsam, kann mir jemand helfen?
<Nahab> sdx23, bist du da? vielleicht können wir jetzt mehr finden woran es liegt
<Nahab> woah..... will mir niemand helfen 
<dadrc> ,geduld? Nahab 
<shetlandpony> Nahab: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<dadrc> Außerdem ist die Frage nicht gerade gut lesbar...
<Nahab> woah..... will mir niemand helfen ?
<Nahab> ups
<Nahab> wieso was ist nicht lesbar?
<dadrc> Schon gut.
<batman_> <Guest46892> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=V8EHhTv1
<batman_> <Guest46892> das ist irgendwie komisch
<batman_> <Guest46892> die beiden programme sind nicht die gleichen aber der assembler code ist gleich
<batman_> <Guest46892> oder zumindest der main teil
<batman_> <Guest46892> der output der beidne programme ist ja sogar anders
<batman_> <Guest46892> bei der printf variante ist keine leere zeile zwischen hello,world! und bei der puts ist eine
<batman_> <Guest46892> ist dann die ausschlaggebende information in einem anderen teil des assembler codes
<Fuchs> ,paste? batman_ 
<shetlandpony> batman_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> nicht noch einmal. 
<levu> gibts schon nen chan fuer natty?
<levu> ,natty?
<shetlandpony> Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<newan> Hallo hab eine M-Audio Transit USB Soundkarte, diese habe ich optisch (Spdif) an meine Anlage geklemmt, nun kommt aber nur Sereo und es wird kein Digitaler Ausgang erkannt :-(
<genodeftest1> @newan: hast du schon mal in den Audioeinstellungen unter Hardware und unter Ausgabe alle Varianten durchprobiert?
<newan> Ja da steht überall nur stereo :-(
<newan> ton kommt ja aber kein dolby
<genodeftest1> also bei mir steht da unter anderem "Digital Stereo Duplex (IEC 958)" und das müsste S/PDIF sein
<newan> also Analog Stereo steht da, das unschön
<genodeftest1> gibt es das bei dir?
<newan> nein
<genodeftest1> im Reiter Hardware?
<newan> genau unter Profile
<genodeftest1> ja
<newan> da habe ich nur Anloh stereo In/out
<newan> und analog stereo duplex
<newan> bräuchte da son ein Profil wie Digital Output (IE..)
<newan> würde gerne DVD - Sound zur Dolby anlage durchreichen
<genodeftest1> jo
<genodeftest1> steck mal das Gerät ab und wieder an und poste mal die letzten paar Sekunden von der Ausgabe von dmesg
<genodeftest1> also das USB gerät, nicht das SPDIF-Kabel
<newan> mom
<newan> [ 1233.164681] usb 1-1.2: USB disconnect, address 10
<newan> [ 1233.253413] usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
<newan> [ 1233.573317] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth
<genodeftest1> seltsam…
<genodeftest1> scheint ein bekannter BUG zu sein, google findet da einiges - auch im Zusammenhang mit ALSA
<genodeftest1> Welche Version von Ubuntu hast du denn?
<newan> 10.10
<newan> hast du einen link zum  bug habe da ncihts gefunden
<genodeftest1> wenn du bei Google die Zeile "cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth" (ohne Zeit) eingibst, findest du haufenweise Bugreports
<genodeftest1> z.B. http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-862035-start-0.html
<genodeftest1> und http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb@vger.kernel.org/msg00484.html
<genodeftest1> und die zeigen, dass der Fehler im allgemeinen bei USB-Soundkarten weit verbreitet ist
<genodeftest1> und seit mehreren Jahren auftritt
<newan> hab nen anderen usb port genonnem
<genodeftest1> und?
<newan> nun kommt der fehler nicht
<newan> [ 1315.828590] usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, address 4
<newan> [ 1315.916995] usb 2-1.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<genodeftest1> also unter http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-862035-start-0.html
<genodeftest1> steht, dass es mit manchen INTEL-USB-Hubs probleme gibt
<genodeftest1> wahrscheinlich hast du glück und hast 2 verschiedene USB-Controller
<genodeftest1> oder sogar 3
<genodeftest1> jetzt müsste es dann aber eigentlich funktionieren oder?
<newan> sound kommt ja nur stereo
<newan> also das auch gleich nun
<newan> das der nur stereo macht
<genodeftest1> aber wird in den Audio-Einstellungen unter Profil jetzt was anderes (mehr) angezeigt?
<newan> nein
<newan> slebe alles gleich
<genodeftest1> eben digital stereo duplex?
<newan> nur Analog
<newan> komische ist ja das der trotzdem sound liefert
<genodeftest1> sorry, da kann ich dir auch nicht mehr weiter helfen
<genodeftest1> stell die Frage doch mal bei ubuntuusers.de im Forum
<genodeftest1> ich geh mal pennen ;) 
<genodeftest1> gute Nacht
<newan> danke trotzdem
<newan> cu
<tokam> http://www.geeks-online.de/wenn-dir-beim-coden-der-stuhl-bricht/
<levu> tokam: LOL :D
<tokam> :D
<tokam> levu: voll das coding opfer oder :D 
<levu> tokam: jo :D
<levu> mir ists nur mal passiert, dass der schreibtischstuhl mir nach hinten abgehauen ist und ich mit dem kopf in den monitor bin, damals ein schwerer röhrernmonitor, war ne große Beule :D
<tokam> :D
<tokam> auch eine lustige storry.
<dadrc> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<tokam> shetlandpony: da bekommt man kein voice
<Fuchs> ,bot? tokam 
<shetlandpony> tokam: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Fuchs> und da braucht man kein voice
<tokam> den chan gibts nciht mal
<bekks> Klar gibts den.
<tokam> (23:15:08) ChanServ: (notice) [##unavailable] You've tried to join an unavailable channel. Perhaps the group was never here or has moved off-network ( http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#termination ). Check their website for more information. Your client may be flapping in and out of channel; in this case, check with channel staff. The channel may be clone-infested; please consult freenode network staff.
<tokam> oh bekks, hallo :) 
<beaver74_> mit der --display Variable ist es ja moeglich einen bestimmten X-Server anzusprechen, kann auf dem auch eine der Arbeitsflaechen vorgegeben werden, auf dem das Fenster geschrieben werden soll?
<beaver74_> hatte d etwas wie :0.1 im Kopf, das tuts aber nicht und ist wohl ein Hirngespinst
<beaver74_> -d +da
<hdp> Arbeitsfl"achenverwaltung ist die Aufgabe eines Fensterverwaltungsprogrammes. 
<beaver74_> hm, hat also nichts mit der --display zu tun
<tuxampol> einige Webseiten haben überlagernde Texte mit Firefox (ubuntuusers Planet) zum Beispiel.
<beaver74_> mit wmctrl -s kann ein Fenster auf eine bestimme virtuelle Arbeitsflaeche geschrieben werden
<tuxampol> ist dieser Darstellungsfehler vom Firefox oder der Grafikkarte?
<matzexh> hallo,  ich habe in nautilus ein sftp als laufwerk eingebunden, auf diesem liegt ein truecrypt container, und ich will per truecrypt diesen mounten. Dazu wähle ich den container aus, der liegt dann in ~/.gvfs/SFTP-PFAD/containername   aber truecrypt sagt: "Keine Berechtigung:"
<matzexh> ich kann aber ganz normal auf dateien zugreifen, diese löschen und bearbeiten
<tuxampol> my Question is rising up in to Clouds
<susanne> wie kann man feststellen welches Programm einen I/O Überlauf verursacht hat? bei mir ist in letzter zeit mein system abgesoffen
<tuxampol> the
<beaver74_> susanne: ich denke, dass du ohne einen Dienst zu dem Zeitpunkt laufen gelassen zu haben die Informationen nicht bekommen wirst.
<bekks> Was soll ein "I/O Überlauf" sein?
<beaver74_> also einen Dienst, der derartige Systemereignisse aufzeichnet
<OnkelZorn> Guten Abend. Mir passiert es recht häufig, das ich aus dem Internet ausgeloggt werde. Ich kann mich dann auch seltsamer Weise nicht wieder direkt einloggen, sondern muss den PC erst einmal wieder neu starten. Dann geht es erst wieder. Habe Ubuntu 10.10 und nutze einen Huwai Stick und die Tschibo Monatsflat. Was kann ich da mal versuchen zu tun?
<OnkelZorn> Vielleicht kann mir da jemand bitte einen Rat geben. :)
<beaver74_> muesste ein normaler Benutzer, der auf /var/log/ zugreifen duerfte, in der Benutzergruppe syslog stehen?
<beaver74_> ODER EHER IN DER ADM gRUPPE?
<beaver74_> ups, sry
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-27
<mat619> Guten Morgen zusammen, habe kürzlich einen Rechner mit 11.10 aufgesetzt, der eine alte, nervtötend laute zweite HD als Datengrab hat - aufgrund der Busreihenfolge (IDE/SATA) ist diese sda, die Hauptplatte sdb. Für sda habe ich in hdparm.conf apm=255 und spindown_time = 120 eingestellt, doch leider dreht die Platte nur bei jedem zweiten Boot tatsächlich herunter... irgendeine Idee, woran das liegen kann?
<mat619> sda hat keine Swappartition und ist unter /srv/audio eingehängt. Gäbe also m. E. n. keinen Grund, wieso sie nicht in low idle wechseln sollte.
<koegs> mat619: am besten fragst du die leute von YaVDR was da so alles im Hintergrund rödelt, schliesslich nutzt du ja auch deren distribution, nicht wahr?
<stormy2k> Guten Morgen
<dreamon__> Seit ein paar Wochen läßt sich skype nicht mehr normal schließen. Ich muß den Task mit kill -9 abschießen, sonst krieg ich skype nicht tod. Beim Start würde er sonst auch motzen, daß ein anderer User schon eingeloggt sei. Passiert mir nahezu täglich.
<stormy2k> Ich habe ein Problem: Ich kann mich nicht mehr in meinen Desktop einloggen, da lightdm kaputt zu sein scheint
<stormy2k> Der Bootvorgang läuft normal, doch dann, wenn eigentlich der Displaymanager starten sollte, kommt nur ein Flackern
<stormy2k> Ich kann lightdm auch nicht entfernen, denn wenn ich in den Rettungsmodus boote und auf die Rootzeile wechsle, kann ich kein apt-get ausführen, da angeblich das verzeichnis /var/cache/apt nicht gesperrt werden kann
<k1l_> stormy2k: ist vlt deine platte voll?
<stormy2k> Ne, das nicht. Ich lese gerade, dass ich für Änderungen im Root-Recovery erst die Platten schreibbar einhängen muss
<stormy2k> Ich probiere das jetzt mal und melde mich nochmal
<k1l_> stormy2k: bevor du da wild rumfummelst schau doch erstmal die logs an was da faul ist
<k1l_> na super, dann kommt er nachher sicher heulend an, dass seine daten weg sind.  :/
<k1l_> dreamon__: skype aus dem terminal starten und gucken, was der da so ausspuckt. zudem wie schliesst du skype?
<dreamon__> k1l_, Ganz normal auf Icon rechtsklick.. und da schließen.
<k1l_> ich glaube das minimiert skype nur
<dreamon__> k1l_, Ich hab hier Skype immer laufen. Irgendwann verhält es sich aber komisch. nachrichten werden nicht mehr zugestellt.. Wenn ich es dann beende/schließe dann geht es nicht mehr aus.
<dreamon__> Solange ich es "normal" geht, kann ich es problemlos schließen und neu starten
<k1l_> glaskugel is kaputt, deswegen kann ich jetzt nicht raten :)
<dreamon__> k1l_, Reparieren wir doch deine Glaskugel, dann wäre gleichzeitig mein Problem auch gelöst ;)
<stormy2k> Ich kann beim Recovery-Modus kein Read / Write durchführen und komme entsprechend nicht auf die Root-Zeile, um Änderungen vorzunehmen
<k1l_> <k1l_> stormy2k: bevor du da wild rumfummelst schau doch erstmal die logs an was da faul ist
<stormy2k> Welche logs genau?
<k1l_> und vor allem was hast du gemacht bevor das auf einmal kaputt war? welches ubuntu? grafiktreiber aus den quellen?
<k1l_> stormy2k: dmesg/syslog, kommt denn lightdm gar nicht?
<stormy2k> Also: Xubuntu 11.10, Problem hatte ich schon mal, damals lightdm entfernt und gdm installiert, das ging. Genau das wollte ich nun wieder machen, komme aber nicht auf root. Treiber ist ein Inteltreiber aus der Quelle
<stormy2k> Und lightdm geht nicht, es kommt nur ein Flackern, kein Bild, somit kein Zugang zum Desktop, kann also auch dort nichts ändern...
<mat619> koegs: sorry für die späte antwort, musste afk - hab die leute von yavdr bereits gefragt, die antwort war "nichts". die platte wird von keinem hintergrunddienst angefasst, da keiner davon mit audiodateien arbeitet. und nur dafür hängt die besagte platte ja drin.
<mat619> koegs: die audiodateien werden nur angefasst, wenn der entsprechende player gestartet wird. dementsprechend ist sie 10 minuten nach manchen bootvorgängen auch perfekt aus, aber eben nicht immer. darum hieß es "muss an ubuntu bzw. deiner HD liegen". drum bin ich jetzt hier
<Judge> Moooin :)
<pog> moin
<pog> diese neuer Tabsfeature "tabs Gruppieren" ist eigenlcih schon sehr praktisch - sowas in der Art waere auch praktisch um Dateien und Ordner zu verwalten.
<koegs> pog: wann lernst du es eigentlich?
<pog> die Frage die der obige Satz beinhaltet waere: gibt es ein gutes Tool zur Fileverwaltung analog der Tab-Gruppen-Verwaltung in FF?
<mat619> Da heute früh niemand eine Idee hatte, wiederhole ich nochmal kurz meine Frage zu hdparm: Wieso wird meine zweite Platte nur bei ca. jedem zweiten Hochfahren nach 10 Minuten schlafen geschickt, obwohl keine Hintergrundprozesse darauf zugreifen? Konfiguriert für /dev/sda (ist die zweite Platte) habe ich apm=255 und spindown_time=120 in der hdparm.conf... fehlt da evtl. was, damit es immer funktioniert?
<koegs> mat619: syslog und messages überprüfen, kA ob hdparm noch woanders loggt, im Fehlerfall probieren ob nachträgliches, manuelles setzen hilft
<mat619> koegs: habe ich geprüft, war nix zu sehen. und ja, manuelles setzen mit hdparm -S 120 /dev/sda hilft immer.
<mat619> langsam zweifle ich, ob das Feature bei der Platte intern sauber implementiert ist. Obwohl es eine 3,5" Desktopplatte ist, musste ich trotzdem einen apm-Wert setzen, sonst ging sie über die hdparm.conf gar nicht schlafen. Manuelles setzen ging aber trotzdem, auch ohne apm! sehr wirr
<koegs> mat619: kannst den befehl ja testweise in rc.local eintragen, wenn hdparm.conf nicht greift, doppelt hält besser
<pog> haben  eigentlich auf der commandline  befehl parameter (nicht befehl --parameter od -p ) nicht angeschaut oder fuer etwas bestimmtes verwendet? oder ist es einfach eine shell convention, dass man die Parms immer mit - uebergibt? 
<sdx23> pog: du willst den Unterschied zwischen Parameter, Argument und Schalter ergoogeln.
<pog> ich kenne den Unterschied.
<pog> argv wird wohl die argumente lesen, aber ich sprach ja von den Parametern.
<pog> also syntatisch ist mir die Bash schon klar, weiss aber nicht, ob die andren noch zu was gut sind.
<butze> 'the underlying ssl-process died' - woran liegt das? passiert alle paar minuten :(
<menace> butze: vielleicht versucht einer zu mitm-en
<butze> menace, zu was?
<butze> ach so - nee, glaub ich kaum
<butze> die ursache ist so ziemlich sicher trivialer
<littledarkcloud> rsync, repliziert dateien oder ganze verzeichnisse .... is dies auch bei heterogenen rechner (Linux+Windows) möglich??
<littledarkcloud> (FreeSSHd, kann schließlich auch unter windows einen ssh-server installieren.)
<butze> erst sein 11.10 hab ich das Problem, selbst der ssl-tunnel für die Datenbank bricht immer wieder zusammen. unter 10.04 lief das stabil
<ppq> littledarkcloud: wenn dieser freesshd unter windows sftp kann, könntest du das als sshfs mounten auf deiner linuxmaschine und wie gewohnt rsync nutzen
<ppq> und es gibt auch eine windowsversion von rsync sons
<ppq> t
<littledarkcloud> interessant, thx.
<ppq> littledarkcloud: unison gibt es wohl auch für windows, das setzt auf rsync auf, mit gui
<littledarkcloud> unison,  davon hab ich nen paar zeilen gelesen. okay, weiß ich beschedi.
<littledarkcloud> :)
<LetoThe2nd> wobei ich an dieser stelle unterstreichen möchte, dass wir für eventuelle probleme damit sehr wenig bis gar keinen support hier machen.
<littledarkcloud> die antwort reicht mir voll aus .... mit dem rest beschäftigte ich mich dann schon.
<x11> hallo!
<x11> ich habe eine _große_ datei die von verschiedenen programmen an verschiedenen positionen erwartet wird... hab es grade mit ln -s probiert, was nicht funktioniert, gibts da noch was anderes?
<x11> so dass die programme 'denken', es handelt sich um die datei und nicht um einen link
<geser> wenn die verschiedenen Pfade auf einer Partition sind, kannst du auch noch Hard-Links versuchen (ln)
<koegs> aber solange die programme nicht direkt im FS bzw. auf der Platte arbeiten, sollte "ln -s" doch ausreichen
<x11> leider sind es untersch partitionen
<x11> mysql mag es z.B nicht Can't get stat of '/var/lib/mysql/01.dmp' (Errcode: 40)
<sdx23> bind-mount wäre ggf. noch eine Option. Viel sinnvoller aber "die Programme"(welche sind das?) anzupassen.
<geser> versuchst du eine MySQL-Datenbank mehrfach zu nutzen?
<x11> nee, 
<Judge> Benutzt hier jemand bacula?
<koegs> !frag > Judge 
<kubine>  Judge: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen
<x11> ach ja btw. wie lösche ich denn einen 'softlink' wieder?  bezieht sich rm link auf den link od. das verlinkte file?
<ppq> symlinks kannst du einfach mit rm löschen, ja
<Judge> OK. Sorry für den Fail , danke für die Info, aber ich glaube ich habe meine Frage gerade schließlich doch selbst beantwortet ... ~:)
<p01nt3r> kennt jemand ein gutes tool zur analyse von festplatten-oberflächen für ubuntu (sowas wie hdtune unter windows)? kann auch ruhig textbasiert sein
<p01nt3r> sollte aber direkt unter ubuntu selbst installier- und nutzbar sein
<ppq> !festplattenstatus > p01nt3r
<kubine>  p01nt3r: Informationen zu Festplattenstatus finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<ppq> p01nt3r: mit smartctl nen long-test machen
<littledarkcloud> raync -z, komprimiert die übertragenen dateien bei der übertragung --- reduziert damit die bandbreite .... prozessorlast (komprimieren+dekomprimieren) entsteht damit auf beiden seiten. sender+empfänger. is die prozessorlast spührbar??
<hdp> Kommt auf den Prozessor an.
<p01nt3r> ppq, arbeitet das teil nicht mit externen platten? (via usb-adapter angeschlossen)
<p01nt3r> ppq, Long (extended) offline self test failed [unsupported scsi opcode]
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: jep, über usb klappt smart so gut wie nie.
<LetoThe2nd> p01nt3r: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<p01nt3r> hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen, dass die platte extern am usb hängt^^
<LetoThe2nd> p01nt3r: stimmt, hättest du ;)
<p01nt3r> naja, hab ich ja nun :-)
<ppq> mit usb3.0 geht auch smart
<ppq> mit usb2.0 leider nur im seltenen ausnahmefall
<LetoThe2nd> p01nt3r: gibt halt noch badblocks, aber das ist ein bisschen anders (unterschiede ergooglebar). im grossen und ganzen wär sicher anhängen an ne echte schnittstelle und dann smart benutzen der sinnvollste weg
<p01nt3r> LetoThe2nd, never touch a running system
<p01nt3r> naja probiere mal badblocks
<ppq> p01nt3r: idealerweise mit e2fsck -c, wenn das ein ext2/3/4 ist, dann weiß das fs auch gleich bescheid
<ppq> und stell dich drauf ein dass das sehr lange dauert..
<LetoThe2nd> naja, je nach grösse ;)
<LetoThe2nd> so ne 200-300mbyte platte ist gleich durch ;)
<littledarkcloud> rsync -c, guckt ob die checksummen von quell- und zieldatei übereinstimmen und entscheidet daran ob sie repliziert wird oder nicht .... aber was is der vorteil gegenüber dem wenn er dach datum und zeit schaut??
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: wer sagt dir dass dateien mit gleichem namen+zeitstempel auch gleich sind?
<ppq> manchmal steht die information wann die datei zuletzt verändert wurde nicht zur verfügung
<LetoThe2nd> das kommt erschwerend hinzu.
<p01nt3r> ppq, ist ntfs
<ppq> p01nt3r: achso, dann vergiss das mit fsck :)
<p01nt3r> ppq, badblocks rennt schon, DANKE!
<ppq> | LetoThe2nd
<robophant> hallo alle. Kann mir jemand mit Samba helfen? ich habe 2 ubuntu rechner und möchte über Nautilus auf freigegebene Ordner zugreifen. Leider werde diese Ordner nicht angezeigt. Ich habe bereits die Users und die Sambausers auf beiden PCs angelegt, aber jetzt weiss ich nicht weiter
<robophant> beim freigegeben Ordner habe ich unter Zugriffsrechte/Gruppe "sambashare" angegeben
<robophant> Huhu nochmal :) Hat jemand Ahnung von Samba und Netzwerkfreigaben und mag mir Neuling kurz helfen? Problem und  Frage stehen oben (14:52Uhr)
<deem> robophant: magst du es für die, die erst dazugekommen sind nochmal erläutern?
<robophant> oh ok :p
<robophant> ich habe 2 ubuntu rechner und möchte über Nautilus auf freigegebene Ordner zugreifen. Leider werde diese Ordner nicht angezeigt. Ich habe bereits die Users und die Sambausers auf beiden PCs angelegt, aber jetzt weiss ich nicht weiter
<robophant>  beim freigegeben Ordner habe ich unter Zugriffsrechte/Gruppe "sambashare" angegeben
<robophant> beide Ordner haben chmod 755
<robophant> oder gibts einfach ne andere lösung zum tauschen von dateien unter ubuntu/linux
<robophant> *?
<robophant> ich weiss, das ftp auch immer klappt, aber das finde ich nicht so elegant wie netzwerkordner
<koegs> robophant: die "einfache" methode über nautilus? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME
<kubine> Title: Samba Server GNOME › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<robophant> koegs & kubine, danke aber die seite habe ich durchgearbeitet und alles klappt auch  bis auf das anzeigen des netzwerkordners
<koegs> !bot
<kubine> koegs: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<robophant> also all die schritte haben zwar funktioniert, es wird aber nichts angezeigt
<robophant> oh er war ein bot
<koegs> du hast also mit der rechten Maustaste eine Freigabe erstellt?
<robophant> koegs, ja
<robophant> habe auch alles über-ordner auf chmod 755 gesetzt
<robophant> *alle übergeordneten Ordner bis zum freigabeordner
<robophant> lustig ist auch, das mein laptop meinen PC "sieht" aber umgekehrt nicht
<koegs> und wie versuchst du dann zuzugreifen?
<robophant> auf eiden habe ich alles 1zu1 gleich gemacht
<robophant> *beiden
<robophant> keogs, wie meinst du "zugreifen"? über nautlius doch, oder?
<koegs> was machst du auf dem rechner von dem du auf die freigabe zugreifen willst?
<robophant> ich klick in Nautilus auf den Netzwerk durchsuchen
<robophant> habe auch neustarts gemacht und wie gesagt, auf beiden Rechnern die entsprechenden User in Samba und Ubuntu eingetragen. Ich weiss echt nicht, was ich anders gemacht habe, als das was unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME steht
<kubine> Title: Samba Server GNOME › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> siehst du den rechner unter "Netzwerk"?
<micha_> hallo, ich nutze ubuntu 11.04 und versuche vergeblich digikam 2.5 zu installieren hat jemand einen tipp, wie ich das machen kann?
<robophant> wie tauscht man denn sonst in Ubuntu dateien in einem Netzwerk aus? Das über die Ordnerfreigabe ist doch eher ein Windows-Netzwerk, oder?
<robophant> koegs, ne ich sehe nur den eigenen rechner unter netzwerk
<robophant> also nicht den, auf den ich zugreigen will
<robophant> *zugreifen
<robophant> j
<koegs> robophant: ich kann sshfs empfehlen, ist ziemlich sicher
<mint> ich hab eine usb3.0 ext hdd an einem usb 3.0 port mit superspeed kabel angeschlossen. allerdings zeigt mir lsusb an, dass meine platte an einem 2.0 root hub hängt. hat jemand eine idee? http://nopaste.info/674ceb74c2.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<robophant> koegs, danke ich versuch das mal
<robophant> mit der netzwerkfreigabe wäre es zwar so hübsch einfach wie unter windoof, aber ich komm da echt nicht weiter
<robophant> habe alles 3 mal getestet, aber dennoch kein hinweis wo der fehler liegt...
<robophant> ick muss whl noch viel lernön
<robophant> koegs, was benutzt Du denn um schnell Ordner und Dateien hin und her zu schieben?
<x11> hi,
<x11> ich habe einen symlink mit sudo erstellt. der sollte jetzt aber dem user mysql gehören und auch in der mysql gruppe sein.. wie mach ich das? :>
<dadrc> x11, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<kubine> Title: chown › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<x11> ty dadrc. noch etwas: ich habe meine mysql datenban nun mittels symlink in mein homevz verlegt, mysql ist aber nur in der mysql gruppe. d.h damit mysql zugriff auf die db hat, müsste ich den ganzen pfad zur dbb auf 777 setzen, was aber nicht so toll ist
<x11> und den user mit usermod -aG mysql in die gruppe zu setzen bring auch nichts..
<hotte-> moin :)
<matzexh> kann mir mal jemand die folgenden dateien geben, wie sie standardmäßig bei ubuntu 11.10 sind, ich hab da irgendwas kaputt konfiguriert: /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop und /usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop und /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<dadrc> x11, wieso willst du die Datenbank in deinem Home haben?
<bullgard4> matzexh: Was möchtest Du haben? Du willst Dateien zugeschickt haben?
<x11> weil ich im root kein platz mehr habe :]
<dadrc> ugh.
<matzexh> bullgard4, pasten würde auch reichen, dass was da halt drin steht wenn man noch nicht drin rumgepfuscht hat
<dadrc> x11: Da kann ich dir nur empfehlen, das zu beheben, das führt auf die Dauer nur zu Problemen.
<x11> also wenn ich die db auslagere hab ich genug platz ;)
<x11> das ist halt ein ziemliches monster
<bullgard4> matzexh: Und warum deinstallierst Du nicht Nautilus und installierst ihn neu?
<dadrc> x11, ajo, aber wenn ein anderer Nutzer Zugriff auf Dateien in deinem Home haben soll, musst du ihm Zugriffsrechte geben. Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.
<LetoThe2nd> auch wenn bullgard4 mich ignoriert, vielleicht kann ihm ja wer sagen dass das nichts bringen würde, nicht mal mit --purge.
<LetoThe2nd> da apt-get veränderte dateien belässt. mal so am rande.
<matzexh> LetoThe2nd, genau das dachte ich mir nämlich, was wäre dein tip?
<x11> nagut,   hmmm... kann man dem nutzer 'mysql' vlt ein eigenes homevz einrichten?
<LetoThe2nd> matzexh: zum thema problemlösung - am einfachsten suchst du auf packages.ubuntu.com das packet in dem die dateien sind und holst es dir direkt. das funktioniert immer, auch ohne dass dir wer was pasten muss :)
<hotte-> so anlauf nummer 3. Ich suche eine lösung um mit meinem touchpad einen mittelklick zu simulieren. zur zeit wird ein rechtsklick simuliert. ich habe leider keine ahnung wo ich etwas umstellen muss :( kann mir jemand dabei helfen?
<x11> ..ja das sollte doch machbar sein, ist ja nicht mehr als ein ordner mit dem entsprechnenden besitzer... ich probiers mal ...
<hotte-> **wenn ich mit beiden fingern auf das touchpad drücke...
<p01nt3r> ppq, die platte, welche ich eben getestet habe, wies bei einem test mit einem anderen programm fehler auf. badblocks hat mir allerdings eben keine fehler angezeigt. lag das daran, dass ich die platte beim badblocks-test nicht gemountet hatte oder ist das bei badblocks egal, ob die partition gemountet ist oder nicht?
<mint> ich hab eine usb3.0 ext hdd an einem usb 3.0 port mit superspeed kabel angeschlossen. allerdings zeigt mir lsusb an, dass meine platte an einem 2.0 root hub hängt. hat jemand eine idee? http://nopaste.info/674ceb74c2.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<p01nt3r> aah, ich lese gerade, dass badblocks nicht auf gemountete partitionen ausgeführt wird. thema erledigt. ^^
<hotte-> hat jemand eine idee bei meinem touchpad problem? :( immer wenn ich mit beiden fingern auf das touchpad drücke kommt nen rechtsklick... bin echt am verzweifeln :(
<dadrc> hotte-, ich weiß nicht genau, aber ich würd mal mit synclient -l gucken, was du an deinem Touchpad so einstellen kannst
<dadrc> !mint > mint
<kubine>  mint: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org
<matzexh> LetoThe2nd, danke
<x11> dadrc. problem gelöst
<p01nt3r> wobei die frage bleibt, wieso mir badblocks keine fehler anzeigt bei einer partition, welche ein anderes programm als fehlerhaft angepriesen hat? lauert da irgendeine tücke beim testen, die ich nicht bedacht habe?
<dadrc> x11, home für mysql angelegt?
<x11> jap
<LetoThe2nd> p01nt3r: du musst immer dran denken dass jede art von festplattendiagnose nur "wahrscheinlich ok" aussagen kann, aber nie garantieren. wenn du drei programme laufen lässt und jedes was anderes sagt, kann immer noch in der gegend wo alle sagen ok ein viertes problem sein.
<hotte-> dadrc, ja das habe ich :( leider hat "synclient ClickFinger2= " keine auswirkung auf die wirkungsweise... weder bei 1 2 oder 3 :(
<mint> dadrc: naja ist eig keine mint-spezifische frage, meiner meinung nach. hatte das gleiche problem mit ubuntu 11.10...
<hotte-> dadrc, interessanter weise funktionieren die Touchpadtasten genau so wie sie sollen. bei gleichzeitigem drücken wird ein mittelklick simuliert. jetzt soll das auch noch auf dem touchpad klappen.
<hotte-> gibt es eine andere conf datei, die dafür verantwortlich sein könnte?
<dadrc> hotte-, probier's mal mit 0, deaktiviert das den Mittelklick wenigstens?
<hotte-> mom
<hotte-> dadrc, nein keine auswirkung
<hotte-> oder muss ich einen xneustart durchführen?
<dadrc> hotte-, nein, aber SHM aktivieren, das bei dir klingt gerade so, als wär das nicht aktiv
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad#SHMConfig
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich der zweite Abschnitt
<jan77> wo schreibe ich denn ein skript rein, was bei jedem anmelden aufgerufen werden soll?
<dadrc> jan77, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<kubine> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jan77> "This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel." - heisst das, dass die rc.local mehr als 1x aufgerufen wird, bis ich meinen desktop hab?
<dadrc> jan77, nein, einmal am Ende des erreichten Levels, in das gebootet wird. Aber für Sachen, die in deinem X laufen sollen, ist der normale Autostart eh besser
<jan77> dadrc, kein x11-programm, sondern ein skript, was mir einen encfs-ordner aufmacht
<jan77> und das soll es natürlich nur genau einmal tun
<dadrc> jan77, soll wahrscheinlich trotzdem nur für dich laufen, oder? → Autostart.
<jan77> guter punkt
<jan77> ginge nicht auch die .xsession?
<dadrc> Bestimmt, aber wieso? Autostart ist viel einfacher
<hotte-> dadrc, hab Option "SHMConfig" "on" in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf  hinzugefügt. dann hab ich x neu gestartet  aber nix hat sich verändert :( oder muss ich komplett neustarten?
<x11> ich glaub ich brauch nen anderen namen ... btw dadrc man muss das neue vz f die mysql-db in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysql eintragen, sonst geht es nicht
<dadrc> hotte-, bin mir nicht sicher, hab das noch nie selber gebraucht. Mach am besten mal einen echten Neustart
<hotte-> ok ich versuche es
<dadrc> x11, ja, dafür ist apparmor da.
<hotte-> dadrc, grml :( keine auswirkung 
<hotte-> hat sonst noch jemand eine idee, wie man es schafft, sein touchpad beizubringen einen mittelklick zu emulieren, wenn ich mit zwei finger draufklicke? momentan wird immer ein rechtsklick emuliert. ich glaube das ist seit 11.10 so :( wie stell ich das wieder um? 
<dadrc> hotte-, sicher, dass das SHMConfig on in der config an der richtigen Stelle steht?
<hotte-> hmm mom ich paste mal
<Mike1> stellt man sowas nicht mit xinput ein?
<hotte-> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406162/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<hotte-> das ist meine /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<dadrc> Sieht richtig aus, somit bin ich leider überfragt
<dadrc> Mike1, sollte den gleichen Effekt haben.
<Mike1> dadrc: aber für xinput muss man nicht X andauernd neustarten und sieht sofort auf welchem Wert die Dinge stehen
<dadrc> Jo, das stimmt
<hotte-> Mike1, was meinst du, soll ich machen?
<hotte-> ich hab leider keine ahnung und ich hab 100 foren durchsucht und alle beschreiben nur das problem, aber keiner hat ne lösung :(
<Mike1> und anscheinend gibt es synclient und shmconfig in neueren synaptics-Versionen nicht mehr
<Mike1> hotte-: mal xinput list ausführen
<Mike1> hotte-: und dann xinput list-props <ID> damit du die Informationen angezeigt bekommst
<Mike1> s/Informationen/verfügbaren Optionen/
<hotte-> Mike1, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406167/ hier mal die liste. wo kann ich daran rumstellen?
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mike1> uiui, da gibt es ja eine ganze Menge Optionen
<hotte-> Synaptics Tap Action (278):	2, 3, 0, 0, 1, 3, 2 oder Synaptics Click Action (279):	1, 0, 1 sollte das richtige sein. 
<hotte-> aber ich hab davon absolut keine ahnung :(
<Mike1> ich von Touchpads auch nicht
<hotte-> was ist denn ein tap und was ein klick?
<Mike1> http://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc/man/man4/synaptics.4.html da stehen die ganzen Optionen
<kubine> Title: SYNAPTICS(4) manual page (at www.x.org)
<hotte-> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man4/synaptics.4.html jop hab hier auch schon drin geschaut
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: synaptics - Synaptics touchpad input driver (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<Mike1> Option "TapButton2" "integer"
<Mike1>     Which mouse button is reported on a non-corner two-finger tap. Set to 0 to disable. Property: "Synaptics Tap Action" 
<Mike1> die Option listet xinput ja bei dir nicht
<hotte-> Synaptics Tap Action (278):	2, 3, 0, 0, 1, 3, 2
<hotte-> damit kann ich jetzt aber nichts anfangen^^
<Mike1> ob der letzte Dreier das Problem ist?
<hotte-> ich hab keine ahnung, was mit den zahlen dargestellt wird
<hotte-> ich vermute 1 ist linksklick 2 mittel und 3 rechts
<Mike1> genau
<hotte-> sorry, wenn ich mich absolut deppern anstelle, aber ich habe keine ahnung wie ich jetzt die werte änder
<Mike1> das mit den Beistrichen kenne ich auch noch nicht, aber ich nehme an
<Mike1> xinput set-prop <ID> 278 "2, 3, 0, 0, 1, 2, 2"
<hotte-> ich werde testen
<Mike1> oder vielleicht auch auf 0 setzen, keine Ahnung ob die Option mit „Two finger scrolling“ in Konflikt gerät
<hotte-> also :) 
<hotte-> xinput set-prop 13 278 "2, 3, 0, 0, 1, 2, 2" hat nur eine "2" geschrieben
<hotte-> yes
<hotte-> ok, anführungszeichen weg und es klappt :)
<hotte-> scrollen klappt auch noch :) du bist ein schatz Mike1 
<hotte-> !!
<hotte-> vielen dank
<Mike1> bitte, immer wieder gerne =)
<Mike1> permanent ist das jetzt halt nicht
<Mike1> da muss du noch die xorg umschreiben
<hotte-> in welche config muss ichs schreiben?
<hotte-> hmm unter welchem device!?
<hotte-> hmm mist, ich bin fix essen. ich weiß ja jetzt an welcher stellgröße ich drehen muss
<Mike1> ganz ehrlich: Ich hab es nicht ordentlich hinbekommen und lasse beim Start einfach den xinput Befehl ausführen
<Mike1> autostart und so
<bullgard4> zerwas Gratuliere!
<tekkentux> hallo, gibts inzwischen ne lösung für das flash problem, das seit ein paar tagen herrscht?
<Frickelpit> flash problem?
<tekkentux> nach nem normalen update (kp, welche packete genau) geht kein flash mehr. es gibt im softwarecenter zwei verschiedene packete für flashplugins für firefox, die sich gegenseitig deinstallieren wollen, aber beide auch nicht funktionieren
<tekkentux> das problem hatten auch andere hier im channel schon
<tekkentux> ubuntu 11.10 32 bit bei mir
<tekkentux> youtube kann man mit html5 noch gucken, aber reine flash seiten gehen gar nicht mehr
<Mike1> die wollen bestimmt nur herausfinden wie die Leute ohne Flash klarkommen ;) Schließlich wird Adobe Flash für Linux eingestellt
<tekkentux> huch?
<tekkentux> naja ich kann jetzt jedenfalls nicht mehr meine online course bei udacity machen, was etwas suckt
<x3oo> wie find ich raus, welcher arbeitsspeicher in mein notebook kann? im handbuch stehen nur beispielwerte, chipsatz ist 945gm http://ark.intel.com/products/chipsets/22816 und momentan ddr2 drin
<kubine> Title: Mobile Intel 945GM Express Chipset (at ark.intel.com)
<k1l_> Mike1: das flashplugin erhält noch 5 jahre support. kein grund panik zu verbreiten :)
<tekkentux> k1l_, was heisst das in der praxis?
<tekkentux> wie kriegt mans wieder zum laufen?
<x11> ja hoppla,  ich muss hier zwei dateien (große dateien) verschachtelt durchlaufen, und bekomme nach dem das script eine weile gelaufen ist immer: 
<x11> mom, ich paste das
<x11> http://pastebin.com/CHAhEC5g
<kubine> Title: xrealloc: ../bash/subst.c:4952: cannot allocate 1073741824 bytes (2147528704 byt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> tekkentux: ich kenen "das flash problem" nicht, da ich kein oneiric nutze. aber wenn es hier auch keiner weiss, könntest du mal im forum gucken, da müsste es ja massenweise fälle geben, wenn das was von ubuntu ist
<x11> tolle kubine, da hätt ichs ja gleich hier rein pasten können :>
<k1l_> x11: cannot allocate klingt immer nach zu wenig ram
<x11> ja ram ist auch immer auf 95% und mein swap läuft voll - _ -
<x11> aber nie komplett immer nur bis max 60%
<Mike1> x11: dann passt aber etwas nicht
<Mike1> k1l_: aber sollte der Kernel dann nicht anfangen Sachen abzuschießen?
<x3oo> hi, ist es unsinnig preload in einem netbook zu nutzen? (ssd+atomcpu)
<sysdef> ggf. hat die cpu mit preload mehr zu tun als es bei der reaktionszeit vorteil bringt
<x11> naja ich werd das ganze mal per ssh auf nen leistungsfähigeren server verlegen, dann wird sich rausstellen ob es ein performance-problem meiner klapperkiste hier ist ... - _ -
<tekkentux> lösung gefunden im wiki stand was, man soll gnash rauswerfen
<tekkentux> hab alles was mit flash gnash oder so zu tun hat gekickt, dann flash-plugin-installer neu installiert (wobei auch wieder gnash installiert wurde) aber es geht jetzt
<tekkentux> sehr strange
<bekks> tekkentux: Mischinstallationen funktionieren so gut wie nie ;)
<tekkentux> naja ich habs ja nicht installiert
<tekkentux> ich wusste nichtmal, dass es das gibt
<tekkentux> aktualisierungsverwaltung hat mich angesprungen und gesagt hey hier mach dochmal update für folgende x packete und ich so alles klar ok (ohne natürlich zu lesen)
<bekks> gnash installiert sich nicht von alleine ;)
<tekkentux> und beim nächsten reboot war flash kapoot
<tekkentux> ich schwör!
<bekks> Und ich weiß.
<tekkentux> muss ein update des flashplugin installer oder des firefox, oder des ubuntu-firefox plugin gemacht haben
<bekks> Definitiv nicht.
<tekkentux> mm dann wurd ich wohl geownt und ein bösewicht hat das installiert
<bekks> Du hast es installiert, sonst niemand.
<tekkentux> lol troll oder was?
<bekks> Spielt aber auch keine Rolle, weil dein System wieder funktioniert.
<tekkentux> btw ist gnash-common eine abhängigkeit von flash-plugin-installer 
<tekkentux> also irgendne verschwurbelung scheint es zu geben
<Mike1> bekks: wäre ja nicht das erste Mal das Pakete bescheuerte depends oder recommends haben …
<leszek> hi
<tekkentux> ich kann mir vorstellen woran es lag, ich hatte veränderte packetquellen oneiric-proposed z.b. war drinne
<x11> ok, es liegt nicht an der performance
<k1l_> tekkentux: :/ also vor proposed wird ja nun eindeutig genug gewarnt für den normalen nutzer
<x11> habs grade auf na kiste mit 260gb ram laufen lassen, da kam der fehler nur schneller :D
<bekks> x11: Was ist denn das genaue Problem?
<Mike1> x11: zeig nochmal Script und Fehler her
<x11> http://pastebin.com/hPG3f85A
<kubine> Title: GI_DUMP_FILE="..." GI_TAXID_FILE="..." NEW_GI_TAXID_FILE="..." if [ -f $NEW - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> x11: Das sehr unglaub ineffizient aus.
<bekks> "Das sieht sehr ineffizient aus."
<x11> ja schon, aber trotzdem muss ja nicht gleich soeien fehler kommen :P
<bekks> Also bei so fiesem Code - doch :)
<Mike1> useless use of cat ist da noch das harmloseste :>
<littledarkcloud> es existieren ja unterschiedliche shells: bash, ssh, rsh .... bash is wahrscheinlich die unter der man standartmäßig arbeitet, aber was is mit den anderen --- wozu sind die den alle gedachht??
<Mike1> littledarkcloud: die haben mehr Features oder sind schneller
<x11> ja kann das auch nicht^^, aber wenn ihr verbesserungstips habt, gerne! .. also cat schonmal weg ...
<littledarkcloud> gibts dazu ne nette infoseite?? (guck grad rsync durch .... ca. 30Din-A4-seiten, schön ne.^^)
<bekks> x11: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/bash-shell-script-read-file-line-by-line-136784/ benutzen statt dem for.
<Mike1> littledarkcloud: imho sind nur die zsh, bash und dash interessant
<x11> ja das hab ich grade schon verbaut
<bekks> Dann echo $foo | egrep durch egrep $foo ersetzen (siehe man page)
<x11> ok
<bekks> x11: Was machst Du da eigentlich mit den beiden sed Befehlen? Tabulatoren wegschneiden?
<x11> ja :>
<bekks> Aua.
<x11> :D
<bekks> man tr lesen.
<littledarkcloud> naja, ich bin ja gleich bei der hälfte. *freuz*
<x11> hm seh grade ich kanns ganz weglassen
<bekks> Ein einfaches diff würde wahrscheinlich auch reichen :D
<Mike1> littledarkcloud: rsync ist awesome
<littledarkcloud> @Mike1 jup, ich merks .... sind echt geile sachen dabei. xD is aber auch nen artikel mit 3350 lines. is bisher der größte der mir untergekommen is. uff.
<abraxus_> meine cam wird unter ubuntu (11.10) erkannt - jedoch ist das Bild auf den Kopf gestellt, wie kann ich die Webcam richtig einstellen ?
<Mike1> littledarkcloud: der von der bash dürfte länger sein
<abraxus_> problem gelöst
<littledarkcloud> omg. reden wir von dem gleichen ich les die manpage .... is das auch ne manpage über die bash??
<x11> http://pastebin.com/PPiL4Ljp
<kubine> Title: if [ -f $NEW_GI_TAXID_FILE ]; then rm $NEW_GI_TAXID_FILE fi while read LIN - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<x11> hm ne
<littledarkcloud> ich finds nen bischen blöd das man erst mal bis nach ganz untern scrollen muß, damit man die prozentanzeige der manpage angezeigt bekommt. ($0.02: hätten meine analogen büche doch auch ne prozentanzeige. *dream* xD)
<Mike1> littledarkcloud: man verwendet doch nur less (oder was sonst eingestellt ist) zum Anzeigen, da kann man bestimmt etwas dran ändern
<sdx23> echo $PAGER # zu dem Thema
<littledarkcloud> was passiert eigendlich, wenn ne ssh-verbindung abbricht .... (z.b. 24h-disconnect, instabile leitung) muß man sich dann jedes mal einloggen??
<sdx23> Bei neuer IP ja, sonst je nach Timeout.
<dreamon__> Geht nur bei mir "iotop" nicht mehr? Bekomme massig python errors.
<bekks> Ja, geht nur bei Dir nicht - hier funktioniert es wunderbar.
<dreamon__> bekks, Soooo alleine bin ich nun wieder auch nicht -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iotop/+bug/906331
<kubine> Title: Bug #906331 “Python traceback when running without sudo” : Bugs : “iotop” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bekks> dreamon__: Dann benutz es mit sudo.
<bekks> Macht sonst auch keinen Sinn.
<dreamon__> bekks, Ok so gehts. Dachte schon liegt an python
<bekks> dreamon__: Steht doch schon im Titel des Bugreports.
<dreamon__> bekks, Was ist backtrack.. sagt mir ix.. 
<bekks> dreamon__: Was bedeutet "when running without sudo"?
<leszek> dreamon__: backtrack ist ne distro, meist genutzt für wireless sniffing und co
<bekks> dreamon__: Im Titel steht "traceback" und nicht "backtrack".
<leszek> LOL
<bekks> Und tracebacks sind genau DIE Fehler, die Du von Python bekommst.
<dreamon__> Brrr.. Ich sags immer wieder .. shit english
<bekks> Das hat mit Englisch nichts zu tun ;)
<dreamon__> Wat heißt dann nun traceback.. 
<bekks> 0227 203451 <+bekks> Und tracebacks sind genau DIE Fehler, die Du von Python bekommst.
<bekks> Lies mal den Fehlertext von Python ganz genau ;)
<dAnjou> dreamon__: die zeigen genau das, was der name sagt
<dreamon__> ~$ iotop -> Traceback (most recent call last):
<dAnjou> wenn ein fehler auftritt, tracen die ihn back
<bekks> dreamon__: Juhu. :)
<dAnjou> zu gut deutsch: zurückverfolgen
<bekks> dreamon__: Lösung des Problems: "using without sudo" ist keine gute Idee.
<dreamon__> Ok. darum schreibt der auch, das eine andere Fehlermeldung wünschenswert wäre.. herrjele.. Danke für eure nachhilfe.
<littledarkcloud> ich bin jetzt bein 2/3 der manpage von rsync, das is irgendwie doch kraaank. XD geil, was alles so geht.^^
<sdx23> littledarkcloud: für OT haben wir übrigens auch #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<pog> guten ABend
<pog> ich hirne an einem regexp  /exp1\exp2\  ich moechte alles jeweils vor den Backlashes mit blank substituieren. 
 * jokrebel versteht den Satz schon gar nicht…
<bekks> pog: Du möchtest was genau tun?
<pog> als hier der String  pfad/nspace\namespace\classe ich moechte die inhalte mit dem Namespace wegbekommen.
<bekks> D.h.?
<bekks> Wie soll der String danach aussehen?
<pog> ich brauche es da classen und files sonst beim autoload nicht matchen, der es sieht nachher so aus pfad/classe
<pog> die klassen sind durch die namespaces qualifiziert in der form  ns\ns2\classe
<bekks> s/nspace\/namespace\///g - untested
<pog> ich probiers mal danke vielmals
<pog> die namen fuer die namepaces koennen aber beliebig sein. 
<pog> der backslasch und das wort vorher bis backslach oder foreslach muss weg. 
<pog> wenn es zu kompliziert ist, scanne ich den string durch...
<pog> in meinem (einfachen Fall) wuerde es reichen alles von /ausdruck\ rauszunehmen. 
<bekks> s/\/ausdruck\\//g
<malformed> salü - wenn ich die sudoers geändert habe, muss ich mich neu anmelden/rebooten oder geht das eigtl. auch ohne?
<bekks> Das geht natürlich ohne.
<malformed> mist…
<jokrebel> foreslach? Watt'n datt? Reden wir von Ubuntu?
<bekks> pog: btw heisst es slash und nicht slach
<malformed> ich versuche, kvpnc ohne root starten zu lassen (nach http://home.gna.org/kvpnc/en/documentation.html) und bekomme es nicht hin, werde noch immer gefragt :/
<kubine> Title: KVpnc - KDE frontend for various VPN clients ::: Documentation (at home.gna.org)
<bekks> Die sudoers hat damit auch _nichts_ zu tun.
<bekks> kdesudo benutzt NICHT die /etc/sudoers - DIE wird nur von sudo benutzt.
<malformed> also, laut anleitung soll man es in die sudoers eintragen und die kvpnc.desktop ändern zu Exec=xhost + && sudo /usr/bin/kvpnc && xhost -
<pog> danke bekks, werds mal ausprobieren (dachte noch an meiner Schreibweise von slash ist was merkwuerdig).
<bekks> malformed: Das ist großer Blödsinn.
<bekks> sudo benutzt man nicht graphischen Tools. Es gibt gksu und kdesudo.
<malformed> aber ich will ihm ja erlaube, ohne sudo zu starten?
<bekks> Vergiss sudo.
<bekks> Man benutzt sudo nicht bei grapischen Anwendungen und muss ergo auch nichts an der /etc/sudoers tun für graphische Anwendungen.
<malformed> okay, er soll einfach als normaler user ausgeführt werden. NAch der installation wird man automatisch nach dem sudo pw gefragt, das möchte ich vermeiden, gerne auch mit kdesudo =)
<bekks> Es gibt kein sudo PAsswort.
<malformed> dann eben mein user-pw damit er es als root machen darf…
<malformed> oder anders: ich möchte, dass kvpnc ohne administrative Privilegien funktioniert …
<bekks> Das geht nicht.
<malformed> doch, irgendwie schon. Ich hatte es schonmal so, weiß nur nicht mehr wie :-(
<bekks> Mit kdewallet könnte es gehen.
<malformed> was passiert, wenn ich kvpnc einfach nur mit /usr/bin/kvpnc starte, ohne kdesudo und so-to-root usw.?
<bekks> Dann hast Du nicht genügend Rechte um es sinnvoll benutzen zu können.
<malformed> ah, verstehe - leider ist meine sudoers jetzt eh kaputt: >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 27 <<<
<malformed> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 27
<bekks> Dann beheb den Fehler wieder.
<malformed> wie?
<bekks> In dem du entweder rückgängig machst, was Du da vebockt hast oder du die Sicherheitskopie wieder zurückkopierst.
<malformed> aber zurückkopieren kann ich ja nur als sudo?
<malformed> wenn ich sudo mv sudoers~ sudoers mache, bekomme ich den gleichen error
<jokrebel> malformed: Notfalls per LiveCD…
<malformed> ich kotze, ich depp, wieso lass ich nciht die finger davon, wenn ich keine ahnung habe?
<jokrebel> .oO( oder frag _vorher_? )
<malformed> ja, gute idee ^^
<malformed> ich dachte, wen nes in der doc seht, kann nichts schiefgehen :p
<bekks> Das war garantiert keine Ubuntudokumentation.
<malformed> nope, die von kvpnc …
<bekks> Zeigen.
<bekks> DAS will ich sehen :)
<jokrebel> .oO( 2te Einsicht: nicht gleich jeder "Docu" trauen )
<malformed> http://home.gna.org/kvpnc/en/documentation.html
<kubine> Title: KVpnc - KDE frontend for various VPN clients ::: Documentation (at home.gna.org)
<malformed> ich wollte eigentlich nur die änderungen wieder rückgängig machen :o
<malformed> °_°
<malformed> da fällt mir ein, meine festplatte hat ein verschlüsseltes lvm, soviel zu livecd…
<bekks> Funktioniert doch.
<malformed> okay, kann ich die platte dann einbinden?
<bekks> Ja.
<malformed> puh :-D
<malformed> ich werde das mal gleich probieren…
<malformed> puh, das war knapp :P vielen dank noch!
<malformed> gibt es denn eigentlich einen nachteil, wenn kvpnc nach den administrationspriviliegien fragt?
<bekks> Nein.
<rothom> Hallo *.*
<bibear> gibt es eine möglichkeit, das sperren des bildschirmes zu verhindern, wenn man sich in einem bestimmten wlan netz befindet?
<bibear> also ich will, dass mein desktop immer gesperrt wird wenn er sich abschaltet, außer ich bin daheim
<Guschtel> schreib nen script, was die wlan kennung/mac ausliest und den bildschirmschoner deaktiviert/aktiviert
<littledarkcloud> vor wem willst du dich schützen?? @guschtel
<sdx23> bibear: und wenn du's von daheim aus mit irgendwohin nimmst?
<bibear> sdx23: mein netbook? dann soll es den bildschirm sperren wenn er sich nach dem timeout abschaltet
<Guschtel> oder simulier aktivität, aber ka, ob das den desktop nicht sperrt, wenn keyboard events o.ä. simuliert werden
<littledarkcloud> und vor wem willst du es schützen??
<littledarkcloud> du mußt schon wissen welche daten du vor wem schützen willst, sonst macht das ganze wenig sinn.
<yannickoo> n'abend
<yannickoo> habe gerade mit unetbootin ubuntu 11.10 aufn usb stick gemacht und jetzt wollte ich das installieren, den bootscreen sehe ich
<yannickoo> "try ubuntu without installing" - schwarzer bildschirm ,irgendwann der startupsound
<yannickoo> wenn ich die lautstärke änder höre ich auch das blubbern, aber ich sehe halt nichts, alles schwarz – was kann ich tun?
<yannickoo> dell vostro 3555
<TheInfinity> yannickoo: einfach mal kurz googlen: https://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=dell+vostro+3555+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<kubine> Title: dell vostro 3555 ubuntu - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: funktioniert ja an sich
<TheInfinity> yannickoo: steht da mehrfach in den links die lösung. :)
<yannickoo> den einen punkt habe ich wohl überlesen
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: "You get yourself to the boot prompt and then log in to your system" wo mache ich das?
<TheInfinity> alternativ auch genauer: https://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=dell+vostro+3555+ubuntu+black+screen&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<kubine> Title: dell vostro 3555 ubuntu black screen - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<TheInfinity> yannickoo: alt strg f1
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: beim bootscreen der installation?!
<TheInfinity> nein wenns gebootet ist.
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: strg+alt t -> sudo apt-get install fglrx -> y
<yannickoo> ich wüsste nicht, wie ich ohne gui dann "After that, log into your graphical interface and then enable your 'proprietary software'. In this case, it is the AMD / ATI." machen kann
<TheInfinity> -> /etc/init.d/Xorg restar -> alt strg F7 (das ist deine gui)
<tic66> Hallo, ich habe in der /etc/crypttab einige Geräte zum entschlüsseln während des Systemstarts angegeben. Leider legt er mir unter /dev/mapper nichts an. Manuell funktionierts. Wo finde ich Fehlermeldungen dazu? Danke vorab :)
<dadrc> tic66, mal in den üblichen Logs geguckt? syslog, dmesg?
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: STRG+ALT+T -> sudo apt-get install fglrx -> y -> /etc/init.d/Xorg restart   –  hat irgendwie nichts gebracht, bzw. kann ich nichts dazu sagen, weil ich den bildschirm nicht sehen kann
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: STRG+ALT+T -> sudo apt-get install fglrx -> y -> /etc/init.d/Xorg restart   –  hat irgendwie nichts gebracht, bzw. kann ich nichts dazu sagen, weil ich den bildschirm nicht sehen kann
<TheInfinity> T?
<TheInfinity> ich hab f1 geschrieben.
<TheInfinity> nicht t.
<TheInfinity> wie kommst du auf t? Oo
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: macht doch auch das temrinal auf
<TheInfinity> macht es das?
<TheInfinity> kA, kenne die gnome shortcuts nicht.
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: probier es doch aius :D
<TheInfinity> ich hab kein linux aufm desktop
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: ich weiß ja nicht mal wie ich mich mit dem wlan für internet verbinde
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: sondern?
<TheInfinity> apfel. aber das ist hier ot.
<TheInfinity> mit alt strg f1 kommst du auf tty1. dann siehst du auch was.
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: strg+alt+f1 = tty1?
<TheInfinity> yannickoo: try it.
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: ohne internet :D
<TheInfinity> yannickoo: ja, das funktioniert ohne internet. :p
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: dachte, dass ich erst was herunterladen muss :s
<TheInfinity> fglrx muss man runterladen, ja
<TheInfinity> organisier dir n kabel
<TheInfinity> oder verbinde auf der konsole. das bringt aber etwas mehr spaß *g
<yannickoo> kann ich mir irgendwie ein alert auf der konsole ausgeben, sodass ich weiß, dass ich die auch gerade offen habe
<TheInfinity> du kannst mit alt strg f1 auf ne konsole ohne xorg wechseln.
<TheInfinity> dann siehst du was du machst
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: erstmal über die konsole mit wlan verbinden
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: aber kannst du mir sagen, wie ich einen piepton oder so ausgeben kann?
<TheInfinity> yannickoo: wie gesagt, organisier die n kabel, via konsole bringt das keinen spaß
<TheInfinity> ich würde nix auf der konsole blind machen.
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: trotzdem der peipton?
<TheInfinity> du wirst kaum anhand von piepen rauskriegen was grad sache ist
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: ne, aber ob ich gerade eine konsole auf habe
<TheInfinity> yannickoo: wie gesagt, ich rate dir erheblich davon ab irgendwas blind zu machen. machs richtig oder ich bin raus :)
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: vor allem, das ist ja nur "trying without installation"
<yannickoo> ich weiß nicht mal wie ich das machen soll, wenn ich das installieren soll
<TheInfinity> yannickoo: auf alt strg f1 wechseln und fglrx installieren. und dir vorher n kabel organisiseren damit du internet hast.
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: ah!
<yannickoo> jetzt weiß ich was du mit strg f1 meinst
<yannickoo> diese fullscreen console
<TheInfinity> rischtisch. deswegen - try it.
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: dann muss ich ja nicht mal starten
<yannickoo> oder doch? bei try ubuntu without installation habe ich die möglichkeit die commandozeile zu erweitern
<yannickoo> da steht defaultmäßig "/casper/vmlinuz initrd=/caster/initdrd.lz......."
<yannickoo> kann ich das dahinterschreiben?
<TheInfinity> was willst du dahinter schreiben?
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: apt-get install?
<TheInfinity> das ist doch keine shell Oo
<TheInfinity> !grub > yannickoo
<kubine>  yannickoo: Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<yannickoo> okay sagt mir was
<TheInfinity> lesen. dann überlegen was du da machen willst,.
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: geht irgendwie nicht
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: muss ich nicht noch ein passwort eingeben? 
<TheInfinity> was steht denn auf deiner konsole?
<TheInfinity> fehlermeldungen und so?
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: die sehe ich doch nicht mal
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: alles schwarz
<yannickoo> mal informieren, wie das mit dem nomodeset geht
<TheInfinity> du siehst auch die alt strg f1 konsole nicht?
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: richtig
<TheInfinity> dann musst du ein bisschen mit den grub bootparametern spielen
<k1l> o_O
<TheInfinity> !grub > yannickoo siehe auch
<kubine>  yannickoo siehe auch: Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: so gehts
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: einfach noch nomodeset angegebe
<k1l> !grub_2
<kubine> k1l: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<yannickoo> TheInfinity: ich sehe was yay
<k1l> grub ist schon lange nicht mehr aktuell
<yannickoo> und wie kann ich von nomodeset zu mitmodeset switchen?
<sybrek> hi .. wie kann es sein, dass eine datei da ist, aber auch irgendwie nicht ? hab ne index.html angelegt .. die wird im terminal rot angezeigt .. ich aknnn sie weder löschen noch sonst irgendwas .. über ls -l kommen bei der auch nur fragezeichen
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-28
<soc> hi
<durchfallmann> Abend
<durchfallmann> jemand bock mir bei einer netzwerksache zu helfen?
<Sysopa> moin Ihr lieben
<Sysopa> Kubuntu 11.10 auf Lenovo SL510 mit Radeon 4500: X-Server (Grafik+Tastatur) friert beim Booten ein, sobald *irgendein* ATI Treiber benutzt wrd (free, bin und auch native von der Webseite). WENN ich aber in Rescue boote und von dort aus remount und weiter boote, läuft alles einwandfrei - irgendeine Idee?
<exoplanet> vergleiche die Kernel die geladen werden.
<Sysopa> in einem eingefrorenen System?
<Sysopa> schlecht
<exoplanet> nicht mal eine konsole?
<Sysopa> zweiten Rechner habe ich hier gerade nicht, um ssh zu probieren - und Tastatur ist durch X freeze tot
<Sysopa> ich seh nur an der HD, daß das System da drunter eigentlich noch leben müßte
<exoplanet> strg+alt+f1 ?
<Sysopa> wenn die Tastatur tot ist, funktioniert auch strg+alt+f1 nicht... :-)
<exoplanet> aber ich dachte es wäre nur x 
<exoplanet> und ich glaube nicht das strg+alt+f1 von x entgegen genommen wird.  wäre ja witzlos
<Sysopa> es IST so :-)
<Sysopa> wenn X friert, ist auch Keyboard und Maus tot
<exoplanet> ja , leider x ist witzlos :P
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Modul für alle Kernelversionen einer Ubuntudistri zu kompilieren? Beispielsweise bei Ubuntu 10.04 für 2.6.32-21-386 bis 2.6.32-XX-386
<yogg> Würde mir gern sparen die Module jedes mal nach einem Update neu kompilieren zu müssen
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: völlig falscher ansatz. sorg dafür, dass deine module dkms können und die sache ist erledigt.
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: abgesehen davon - nein, geht nicht. zumindest nicht so, dass es dann auch funktioniert ;)
<yogg> LetoThe2nd: wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kompiliert dkms die module nach jedem Update vollautomatisch neu. Holt es sich dafür auch die neuen Kernel header gleich automatisch mit?
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: IMHO ja.
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: vermutlich setzt dkms einfach ne dependency auf das metapaket der kernel headers oder so was in der art
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: fakt ist auf jeden fall - bring deinem teil dkms bei, dann funktionierts :)=
<yogg> LetoThe2nd: schade das es nicht anders geht. dkms ist in diesem Fall die nicht so feine Variante.
<yogg> wahrscheinlich falscher chan, aber zum Verständnis für mich. Bei Debian bleibt soweit ich weiß auch nach einem Update die Kernelversionsnummer die selbe. Machen die das aus genau dem Grund um die Module behalten zu können?
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: flascher chan und nein.
<Alasia> hallo, kann mir evtl jemand bei LVM und RAID1 helfen. möchte mein aktuelles LVM mit einer Platte gern auf ein Software RAID umstellen. ist das möglich?
<Alasia> habe 2 Festplatten, leider neicht gleicher hersteller mit je 80GB, 1. ist bereits so partitioniert: http://pastebin.com/AzUssZN2
<kubine> Title: Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System /dev/sda1 * - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: einmal googlen: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Convert_a_single_drive_system_to_RAID
<kubine> Title: Convert a single drive system to RAID - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: natürlich völlig ungetestet und vorerst ohne weiteren support meinerseits.
<Alasia> LetoThe2nd: das umkopieren des aktiven Systems bleibt mir also auch bei bereits bestehendem LVM nicht erspsart?
<MarkusH> Alasia: ja
<MarkusH> Alasia: wenn du ein RAID1 willst, dann brauchst du entweder eine 3. Platte wo du das LVM zwischenzeitlich hin schiebst
<MarkusH> oder, wenn das LVM < als 40G ist, machst du das RAID auf 40 GB, schiebst dann das LVM da rein und erweiterst dann das RAID
<MarkusH> wobei ich dir zu ersterem rate
<MarkusH> geht i.d.R. weniger schief ;)
<Alasia> 3. Platte hab ich leider nicht, daher fällt das aus 
<LetoThe2nd> sowas macht man ohnehin nicht ohne backup - und wenn, dann ist man selber schuld und hat völligen datenverlust verdient.
<MarkusH> LetoThe2nd: +1
<LetoThe2nd> ergo - das einzige über das wir hier diskutieren könnten wäre downtimeminimierung ;)
<MarkusH> Alasia: dann bleibt nur die 2. Variante
<MarkusH> Alasia: und wie LetoThe2nd schon sagt. Ohne Backup willst du das nicht machen ;)
<Alasia> Backup sollte das geringste Problem sein, 1.5GB  sind gerade mal verwendet
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: und falls du jetzt gerade dabei bist zu tippen, dass das RAID1 ja dein backup werden soll - dann lass das alles sein, du hast es nicht verstanden. ein raid ist NIEMALS ein backup. :)
<MarkusH> LetoThe2nd: wie? nicht? *scnr*
<Alasia> nein, das RAID soll nicht mein Backup sein, lediglich etwas die ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit verringern. ein hardwareraid ist mir nur leider nicht möglich daher lieber SW als nichts
<LetoThe2nd> jutjut :)
<Judge> Moin moin
<Sysopa> So, hallo nochmal - hoffentlich ist jetzt jemand hier *g*
<Sysopa> Problem: Kubuntu 11.10 auf ThinkPad SL510 mit Radeon HD 4500... Rechner friert beim Start ein, SOBALD *irgendein* AMD Treiber benutzt wird. WENN ich aber im Failsafe starte und DANN den Start bis KDM nachhole, GEHTS. Syslog und Xorg Log hier: http://thomas.schattenlauf.de/radeon-problem.txt 
<koegs> Sysopa: da kann ich leider nicht konkret weiterhelfen, hast du spaßeshalber mal testweise die 12.04 Alpha 2 ausprobiert?
<Haferstroh> Hallo, gibt es für ubuntu mit gnome-shell ein ähnliches Programm wie dieses KMag für KDE ?
<Sysopa> koegs: nein, noch nicht - aber da das auch ein Leihlaptop ist, weil meiner in Reparatur ist, brauche ich den auch produktiv und kann nicht so viel experimentieren
<Haferstroh> Ich möchte gerne ein Teil des Bildschirms mittels Lupe vergrößern können. Unter Compiz gab es ja mal so eine Funktion, Compiz läuft ja jetzt nicht mehr unter gnome-shell
<Alasia> hab dieses howto gefunden, basiert zwar auf debian statt ubuntu, aber geht genau auf die situation ein die ich grad hab. existierendes LVM zu RAID1 LetoThe2nd
<Alasia> http://goo.gl/lYzBd
<kubine> Title: How To Set Up Software RAID1 On A Running LVM System (Incl. GRUB Configuration) (Debian Lenny) - Page 2 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at goo.gl)
<koegs> Sysopa: war nur ein Vorschlag zum testen, ansonsten musst du wohl warten bis jemand da ist, der sich besser mit ATI unter Linux auskennt
<Sysopa> koegs: ich weiß schon, warum ich ATI unter Linux hasse...^^
<Alasia> ist es eigentlich noch immer so dass weder nVidia noch AMD open Source Treiber für ihre Grafikkarten haben?
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: es ist so, dass es für beide opensource-treiber gibt, die aber nicht von den chipherstellern stammen.
<Sysopa> korrekt
<Haferstroh> Hat keiner ne Idee, was für eine Bildschirmlupe für die gnome-shell am besten ist ?
<Alasia> Ist intel mit seinen integrierten grafiklösungen da besser was die linuxgemeinde angeht?
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: partiell.
<Alasia> dabei gibt sich doch intel immer so open-source freundlich :D
<MarkusH> !geduld > Haferstroh 
<kubine>  Haferstroh: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: das liegt schon eher dran wem die IP für die silizium-cores gehört ;)
<Alasia> LetoThe2nd: muss ich mir eigentlich, was das howto angeht, gedanken drum machen das mein /boot verzeichnis mit auf dem LVM liegt statt auf einer eigenen partition?
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: keine ahnung, ich hab das howto weder gelesen noch geschrieben ;)
<Alasia> das du es geschrieben hast wollte ich auch nicht unterstellen ^^
<Alasia> war ja mehr eine allgemeine frage was den bootprozess angeht (ubuntu 10.04)
<Alasia> LetoThe2nd: da er beim booten ja nur das LV finden muss und nicht die platte an sich sollte das keine probleme geben denk ich
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: keine ahnung, schlicht und ergreifend un völlig ehrlich. ich bin weder lvm- noch md- versteher/supporter
<Alasia> ah, ok
<Alasia> LetoThe2nd: falls mein rechner nachher nicht mehr bootet werde ich es merken und mich übers backup freuen =)
<tic66> Hallo, ich habe ein verschlüsseltes System, bei dem nach dem Systemstart verschlüsselte Platten eingebunden werden sollen.  Dazu habe ich in der /etc/crypttab folgenden Eintrag http://paste.pocoo.org/show/557965/ Leider werden aber und /dev/mapper keine entsprechenden Geräte erstellt. Manuell funktioniert es. dmesg http://paste.pocoo.org/show/8tCZ3cV12DAVdnkGaMRP/ syslog http://paste.pocoo.org/show/LI5JipDZf6hmfKTMglqK/ Evtl findet von euc
<tic66> ja jemand einen Fehler, ich hab nichts gefunden. 
<kubine> Title: Paste #557965 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<GordonShamway> hallo leute
<GordonShamway> kann mir mal einer helfen, ich stecke hinter einem proxy in einer vm. Firefox läuft mit meinen Proxyeinstellungen aber synaptic und apt nicht, ich habe auch apt.conf etc/bashrc und so weiter versucht, es klappt da aber nie... ich bin mit dem latein am ende, hat jemand eine lösung?
<sdx23> tic66: kein fstab-Eintrag?
<geser> GordonShamway: welche Einstellung hast du bei apt genau versucht?
<GordonShamway> habe lt. wiki /etc/profile versucht, /etc/bash/bash.rc versucht
<GordonShamway>  /etc/apt/apt.conf und das auch
<GordonShamway> hat nie geklappt
<GordonShamway> alles natürlich sequenziell
<tic66> sdx23, die fstab ist doch vorerst mal egal, solang kein Gerät unter /dev/mapper erstellt wird, ich kann ja noch nix mounten
<sdx23> GordonShamway: und danach einen neuen Terminal verwendet?
<geser> ich habe eine Datei in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ angelegt mit dem Inhalt "Acquire::http { Proxy "http://::ffff:127.0.0.1:3142"; };" (Proxy-IP und Port passend anpassen)
<robophant> Moin zusamen
<robophant> wie bekomm ich es hin, dass ich als ubuntu-user auf den ftp-ordner (besitzer:ftpuser gruppe:ftpgruppe) schreibend zugreifen kann, wenn der ftp-user während einer ftp-session einen ordner neu anlegt?
<GordonShamway> ja wie muss ich das dann eingeben mit Workgroup?
<robophant> ich bin als ubuntu-user bereits in der gruppe ftp-user eingetragen, das bringt aber nix
<GordonShamway> also / oder \ und muss Workgroup auch vor der Proxy-Adresse?
<robophant> in nautilus sind die vom ftp-user angelegten Verzeichnisse mit einem Schloss gesichert
<robophant> und mit sudo nautilus bekomm ich nur "restricted" angezeigt
<geser> äh, Workgroup und Proxy?
<GordonShamway> jo mein EDV Mensch sagt, ich muss die "Domain" und das sei wohl Workgroup mit angeben, weil ich mich mit meinem Namen beim Proxy und mit meinem Windows-Passwort anmelden muss
<GordonShamway> nach dem motto Workgroup/Vorname.Nachname:Passwort
<GordonShamway> Geser, was heisst denn das ffff bei dir?
<sky1> morgen allerseits,  gibt es ein möglichkeit eine ubuntu server 10.04 installation zu reinstallieren ohne das man die programme bzw. daten drauf verliert ... 
<geser> das ffff kommt von der lokalen IPv6-Adresse
<geser> wie hast du das im Firefox eingetragen?
<LetoThe2nd> sky1: nein. aber es gibt backups und dpkg --set-selections/--get-selections
<geser> ansonsten ist das Format "http://[[user][:pass]@]host[:port]/" für den Proxy-Eintrag
<sky1> LetoThe2nd: kannst du das mal näher erläutern oder nen link mit infos geben 
<GordonShamway> schwierig
<GordonShamway> ich bekomme ein pop up wo ich mich anmelden muss:
<GordonShamway> und da steht dann: Workgroup\Vorname.Nachname
<GordonShamway> und darunter mein Passwort
<Mike1> sky1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps#Paketliste-zur-Wiederherstellung-erzeugen
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sky1> danke 
<Mike1> sky1: und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung ist sowieso interessant
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<robophant> !bot
<kubine> robophant: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<robophant> kubine, ich auch...
<geser> GordonShamway: versuch mal "http://Workgroup\\Vorname.Nachname:DeinPasswort@proxy:port"
<sdx23> tic66: das cryptdisks init-Skript hast du aktiviert?
<GordonShamway> auch bei /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/?
<geser> ja
<robophant> weiss jemand bei meiner Frage Rat?
<tic66> sdx23: ich glaub ich hab den Fehler, der Key lag in zu dem Zeitpunkt noch geschlossenem Homeverzeichnis :D
<sky1> sind da auch pakete dabei, die sich vom 32 und 64 bit kernel unterscheiden... wills nämlich von einem 64 bit auf einem 32 bit system installieren .. geht das
<sdx23> robophant: Nutzer und Gruppe sind nicht alles, die Rechte ansich sind auch wichtig. Vermutlich 644 o.ä. bei dir.
<GordonShamway> muss ich danach neu starten?
<geser> nein
<robophant> sdx23, thx für die antwort. Also, ich meine genauer gesagt, wenn der FTP-User einen Ordner anlegt, dann ja unter seinem Namen... Ich bin als Ubuntu-user ja bereits in der ftp-user Gruppe eingetragen
<sdx23> sky1: dann musst du das in der Liste entsprechend ändern - wobei apt ehh schon motzen wird.
<geser> sollte sofort von apt genutzt werden
<robophant> sdx23, die rechte hab ich auf chmod g+w o+w gesetzt
<GordonShamway> geht nicht
<geser> :(
<sdx23> robophant: und wo ist dann das Problem?
<robophant> sdx23, dass ich nicht auf jene ordner zugreifen kann, die ein ftp-user erstellt wenn er eigelogt ist
<sdx23> robophant: ls -la /pfad/zum/ordner #sagt was?
<robophant> moment
<GordonShamway> bekomme immer die meldung: proxy acess denied
<sky1> hm das  denk ich kriege ich nicht ohne weiteres hin, da ich nicht 100 pro weiß welche pakete sich auf die 64 bit environment  beziehen ...
<robophant> sdx23, das sagt Zugriff auf Pfad nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<GordonShamway> egal wie rum ich den slash drehe, ihn vor der proxy-ip weglasse, ihn komplett weglasse, workgroup komplett weglasse, oder nur mit ip drin bin, immer kommt: proxy acess denied
<sdx23> robophant: dann hast du dich vertippt
<sky1> was natürlich einfacher wäre, dass ich einfach eine liste mit den paketen die den 64 bit kern zum 32 bit uminstalliert ... 
<sky1> hätte .
<geser> leider konnte ich auf die schnelle nicht herausfinden, wie man die Workgroup korrekt angibt für http_proxy (und ob apt da noch mehr escaping braucht)
<LetoThe2nd> sky1: völlig unmöglich.
<robophant> sdx23, ne habs mehrmals geprüft
<robophant> ich kann aber in das verzeichnis per cd
<sdx23> robophant: du hast das aber schon durch den entsprechenden ersetzt, ja?
<robophant> sdx23,  heisst es vielleicht "Desktop" statt "arbeitsfläche"? oder ähnliches?
<robophant> japp :p
<robophant> also per cd komm ich in /Arbeitsfläche/filepool/uploads
<robophant> mit ls -la davor wirds nicht gefunden
<sky1> LetoThe2nd: hm.. okay ... wie kann ich herausfinden, welche pakete die prozessorachitektur steuern bzw. beeinflussen .. 
<sdx23> robophant: es macht einen Unterschied, ob mit / am Anfang oder ohne.
<LetoThe2nd> sky1: die frage ist in dieser form sinnlos.
<robophant> sdx23, hab beides probiert
<robophant> sdx23, stimmt nicht, habs erst jetzt probiert :p
<robophant> sdx23, also es geht jetzt? was wolltest du wissen?
<sky1> LetoThe2nd:  also wie kann ich rausfinden, dass außer die pakete von programmen, die ich sowieso alle abändern muss, es noch andere gibt, die vielleicht nicht gleich ersichtlich sind dass sie nur für 64 bit systeme gedacht sind .. 
<LetoThe2nd> sky1: potentiell gar nicht.
<sdx23> robophant: die Zeile, die das Verzeichnis enthält. Da sollte rwxrwxr-x o.ä. stehen.
<LetoThe2nd> sky1: einzige möglichkeit wäre, jedes der pakete beim bereitstellenden repository gegenzuprüfen ob es auch für i686 existiert. viel spass damit dann ;)
<sdx23> bzw. die Zeile mit . als Namen, wenn du das auf das exakte Verzeichnis gemacht hast.
<robophant> sdx23, das vom ftp-user angelegte verz. hat drwxr-xr-x
<sdx23> robophant: da hast du's, die Gruppe hat dort keine Schreibrechte.
<sdx23> (zu sehen an dem mittleren fehlenden w)
<robophant> ja, aber wie bekomm ich es hin, das neu angelegte ordner per ftp diese schreibrechte jedesmal bekommen?
<sdx23> robophant: das musst du in der Konfiguration deines ftp-Servers so festlegen, Stichwort "umask".
<robophant> sdx23, das die schreibrechte fehlen wusste ich ja :p
<robophant> sdx23, oh also ganz woanders dann. Danke ich werds mal nachlesen
<sky1> LetoThe2nd:  sounds not the yellow from the egg :)
<sdx23> robophant: warum schreibst du mir dann oben, du hättest sie mit +w vergeben und es ginge danach nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> sky1: kann keiner was dafür wenn deine denkprozesse bzw. deine installation verhunzt sind ;)
<robophant> sdx23, um zu zeigen, das ich das bereits versucht habe für ordner in nautilus als normaler ubuntu user
<LetoThe2nd> sky1: ein anständiges repo stellt alles für alle architekturen bereit. wenn du also nur anständige quellen benutzt, ist das alles kein problem. wenn nicht - benutzt du irgendwelchen obskuren zeug und bist selber schuld :P
<sky1> LetoThe2nd:  ne des problem is ich will eine 64 bit vm irgendwie in 32 bit zwingen ... wenns da noch ne möglichk. oder idee gibt wäre ich nich abgeneigt ...
<stephanb> sky1: so weit ich weiß ist das technisch einfach nicht möglich
<sky1> dachte evtl. irgendwie per reinstall ... 
<LetoThe2nd> sky1: ich will, ich will ;)
<sky1> LetoThe2nd:  falsch ich hätte gern :) .... aber gut wenns net geht ... ;)
<LetoThe2nd> sky1: ich habs dir vorhin schon gesagt - neu installieren. anders wirds auch nicht durch öfter nachfragen.
<stephanb> sky1: vielleicht wenn du noch einmal fragst ;)
<sky1> stephanb: det glob ich net :)
<Alasia> jemand hier der bei grub helfen kann? soll eigentlich die grub shell verwenden aber die scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. zumindest wenn ich "grub" eingebe sagt er kommando nicht gefunden
<TheInfinity> !grub_2 > Alasia
<kubine>  Alasia: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<stephanb> Alasia: wenn du vorher schonmal mit grub gearbeitet hast solltest du vor allem darauf achten das sich die syntax der grub config geändert hat, auch die benennung der devices ist jetzt anders
<stephanb> finde ich eigentlich schade, denn grub2 ist mir jetzt etwas zu komplex, grub1 hat seinen dienst ja auch getan... ohne 30 configs
<Alasia> habs gesehen, geht jetzt nach dem device im dateisystem /dev/sda, /dev/sdb etc
<stephanb> Alasia: und die erste partition auf der ersten festplatte ist jetzt nicht mehr hd(0,0) sondern hd(1,0) (oder 1,1), das weiss ich nicht mehr genau... hat mich jedenfalls einige stunden gekostet bis ich das herausgefunden habe ;)
<Alasia> stephanb: kann ich vor dem reboot noch irgendwie checken ob alles ok sein sollte?
<stephanb> Alasia: vielleicht... mir ist aber nichts darüber bekannt, was ja nicht automatisch heißt das es nicht geht ;)
<k1l_> Alasia: was ist denn das problem überhaupt?
<Alasia> k1l_: ich hab mein LV auf ein Software RAID1 umgestellt. das LV an sich scheint fehlerfrei zu sein. hab nur keine lust auf evtl probleme mit grub
<Alasia> zumindest pvlist zeigt mir an dass das PV korrekt auf /dev/md1 liegt und nicht mehr auf /dev/sda5 und das system läuft soweit auch
<Alasia> laut grub.cfg will er von /dev/mapper/lv booten, sofern er das findet sollte es doch keine probleme geben, seh ich das richtig?
<Alasia> ok, tut alles seinen dienst
<stephanb> Alasia: =)
<yannickoo> Moin, wenn ich ein Programm speichern will, welches für alle User des PC verfügbar sein soll, wo würdet ihr es hin packen? /opt, /usr/share ...
<LetoThe2nd> depends
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: wovon?
<sysdef> die aufgabe
<sdx23> yannickoo: welches Programm?
<dAnjou> sysdef: inwiefern? hauptsache, es is im PATH oder wat? ;)
<yannickoo> Drush
<k1l_> ist drush nicht in den quellen?
<yannickoo> Sdx23
<yannickoo> Ja aber nicht die aktuelle Version 
<sysdef> dAnjou: nein, nur fuer den user? ~/bin/ fuer alle user /usr/local/bin/, system programm fuer alle user: /usr/local/sbin/, pp.
<dAnjou> und /opt is forever alone?
<sdx23> dAnjou: Pakete (firefox o.ä.) legt man der Einfachheit halber nach /opt ; für plain-Binaries/Skripte was sysdef sagt.
<yannickoo> Möchte drush 5 und nicht 4
<dAnjou> yannickoo: die haben doch ne installationsempfehlung
<k1l_> dAnjou: naa, wer liest denn schon readmes :)
<Mike1> fertige Binarys legt man nach /opt. Selbstgebackene installiert man normal
<sysdef> k1l_: ich bin user, ich lasse lesen! ;p
<yannickoo> Mike1 und mein drush also nach opt
<dAnjou> k1l_: die mein ich nichmal .. in der steht auch kein pfad drin
<dAnjou> da steht immer nur /path/to/
<dAnjou> das is ja nicht hilfreich bei der frage
<sysdef> ...und ein aeusserst dummer pfad^^
<dAnjou> yannickoo: mir is jetz mal völlig egal, was die anderen sagen: ich würds nach /opt packen, weil meines wissens nach die paketverwaltung da nicht drin rumfummelt
<dAnjou> zumindest wäre es ungewöhnlich, wenn sie es täte
<dAnjou> außerdem is da sonst nix drin und es lässt sich einfach merken
<dAnjou> yannickoo: und vergiss den PATH nich
<yannickoo> Danjou path?
<dAnjou> yannickoo: durch die umgebungsvariable PATH, weiß die shell, wo sie nach ausführbaren sachen suchen muss
<dAnjou> komma zuviel -.-"
<dAnjou> !PATH > yannickoo 
<dAnjou> !PATH
<dAnjou> kubine: ey
<k1l_> naja, die readme ist da eigentlich schon recht ausführlich, was die installation angeht. aber kollege dauerquitter wirds sich schon zerschiessen :(
<dAnjou> k1l_: aber ne konkrete ortsangabe is nich drin
<dadrc> !path > dAnjou 
<k1l_> http://drupalcode.org/project/drush.git/blob/HEAD:/README.txt  
<kubine>  dAnjou: In der Variablen $PATH sind die Verzeichnisse aufgelistet, in denen nach Programmen gesucht wird, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable#PATH-erweitern
<kubine> Title: drupalcode.org Git - project/drush.git/blob - README.txt (at drupalcode.org)
<dAnjou> k1l_: ich hab das gelesen
<dAnjou> /path/to/drush/drush
<yannickoo> also ich habe das mal einfach mit dem pear install drush/drush-5.0.0 gemacht und gut ist
<dAnjou> urgs, ok, die wollen nach /usr/bin gelinkt werden
<k1l_> dAnjou: " 1. Place the uncompressed drush.tar.gz, drush.zip, or cloned git repository in a directory that is outside of your web root."
<k1l_> und eigentlich steht da eh oben drüber: "The preferred way to install Drush is via our PEAR channel"
<yannickoo> jetzt habe ich zum ersten mal einen monitor an mein notebook angeschlossen, jetzt kann ich für den gar nicht die auflösung seperat einstellen. xorg anpassen oder wie gehe ich da vor?
<yannickoo> jetzt ist er da #wtf
<k1l_> yannickoo: erstmal solltest du nicht dauernd den irc channel verlassen, wenn du hier fragen stellst
<k1l_> das ist nämlich kein forum oder icq chat
<dAnjou> yannickoo: die xorg.conf muss für sowas eigtl. schon seit *einigen* releases nicht mehr angefasst werden
<k1l_> yannickoo: dann anpassen der auflösung. das hängt von der graka und dem verwendeten treiber ab
<harry__> hallo
<harry__> ich hab ein problem mit meinem lvm kann mir da jemand weiter helfen
<k1l_> !wf > harry__ 
<kubine>  harry__: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen werden verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten ( http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ ).
<harry__> paste:406172:lvm aktivierung
<harry__> [paste:406172:lvm aktivierung]
<harry__> so hab das mal grob umsschriben
<harry__> umschrieben
<harry__> das einzige problem was ich hab ist das dass lvm nicht beim booten aktiviert wird
<koegs> harry__: bitte den richtigen link posten
<harry__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406172/
<kubine> Title: lvm aktivierung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<harry__> jop
<harry__> da is auch von mir
<koegs> bin kein lvm-experte, aber ein nopaste der fstab könnte auch helfen
<koegs> inkl. "sudo fdisk -l"
<MarcAurel> Hi zusammen, was sollte passieren wenn ich bei den Systemeinstellungen > Monitore auf die Schaltfläche Bildschirme erkennen klicke?
<harry__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406177/
<kubine> Title: lvm-fdisk › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> MarcAurel: Zahlen angezeigt werden.
<dAnjou> sdx23, MarcAurel: sogar die namen der monitore sofern erkannt
<MarcAurel> Ich hab links oben so eine Schrift mehr auch nicht.
<dAnjou> MarcAurel: genau das
<harry__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406182/
<kubine> Title: lvm-fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<harry__> jop
<dAnjou> MarcAurel: das zeigt dir, dass ubuntu die monitore erkannt hat und auch weiß wo sie sind
<brkolog> MarcAurel: Falls Du mehrere monitore hast, zeigt er an, welcher welcher fuer den Grafikkartentreiber ist, oder?
<MarcAurel> OK jetzt ist es so wenn ich dort den hacken raus nehme Bildschirme Spiegeln raucht mir die Unity Umgebung ab sobald ich auf OK drücke.
<brkolog> Gleiche Wortwahl wie in Windows.
<LetoThe2nd> harry__: wurde das lvm nachträglich eingrichtet?
<MarcAurel> im Bildschirme Spiegeln modus zeigt er einfach rechts oben an Bilschirme gespiegelt.
<k1l_> MarcAurel: welche graka? welche treiber? welches ubuntu? etc etc
<vos_>  /wc
<koegs> harry__: im fdisk heisst es /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-lvolhome nicht /dev/VolGroup00/lvolhome
<MarcAurel> ATI Radeon x1950, radeon, Ubuntu 10.10 so weit ich weiss.
<harry__> hab vorher ein archlinux drauf gehabt jund hab das dann runter gehauen und wollte das lvm uebernehmen
<harry__> im ubuntu
<nubcake> !topic
<nubcake> ?topic
<nubcake> hm.. :D
<Batou> Mein DSL-Router baut eine Verbindung mit DSL-Sync auf aber nicht mit dem Gateway. Habe nun schon 4 Router getestet ohne erfolg. Laut Betreiber ist die Leitung völlig IO. 
<koegs> Batou: ist der Router ein Ubuuntu-Rechner?
<nubcake> Batou: schonmal in die router logs geschaut?
<LetoThe2nd> Batou: hat nochmal was genau mit ubuntu zu tun? ;P
<nubcake> nicht dass du fehlerhafte zugangsdaten drin stehn hast
<LetoThe2nd> Batou: falls dir kein zusammenhang einfällt - bitte weiter in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, danke.
<LetoThe2nd> harry__: a) die fstabeinträge überprüfen b) sicherstellen, dass lvm im initramfs ist. vielleicht hilft da schon ein simples update-initramfs -u -k all, aber im zweifel musst halt googlen.
<tic66> Hallo, bei einem frisch installierten Ubuntu kommt beim booten, vor der luks-passwort Eingabe, für einige Sekunden die Meldung "error no video mode activated" Anschließend startet er ganz normal. Was heist das für mich?
<yannickoo> "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3046, 1050), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1680, 1680)", ich habe 1650x1050 ausgewählt und habe die meldung bekommen. den amd treiber habe ich installiret
<harry__> jo danke fuer die hilfe
<MarcAurel> k1l_, ATI Radeon x1950, radeon, Ubuntu 11.10 laut Hilfe
<nibbier> yannickoo, dualscreen?
<yannickoo> nibbier: ja
<k1l_> MarcAurel: hmm, ati ist nicht so meine baustelle
<nibbier> yannickoo, dann nehm ich an dass er die gesamtauflösung requested, die dann eben 2x1680*1050 ist, und dafür hat er nicht den ram oder was
<MarcAurel> Wem seine Baustelle ist ATI? Bräuchte da echt Hilfe ich weiss da echt nicht weiter.
<k1l_> MarcAurel: hat ati (bzw der treiber) da nicht nen eigenes einstellungstool?
<yannickoo> nibbier: 6gb
<yannickoo> ist es ein problem, wenn ich die 32bit version installiert habe?
<LetoThe2nd> MarcAurel: unity hat(te) massive probleme mit xinerama, also spanning über beide screens. vermutlich geht das ohne entweder reingefummelte treiber oder ne experimentelle ubuntu-version kaum. ergo - verzicht lieber noch ein weilchen entweder auf dualhead oder unity ;)
<MarcAurel> k1l_, nein da ich radeon treiber habe und nicht den amd ati treiber wobei ich gelesen habe das man den auch nich für die karte nehmen sollte.
<k1l_> yannickoo: der sollte den PAE kernel nehmen, dann hättest du den vollen ram. aber das problem ist, dass wohl die karte nicht die gesamtauflösung darstellen kann. bzw die beblockt ist
<yannickoo> k1l_: wie können wir das beheben?
<MarcAurel> danke LetoThe2nd das ist doch mal eine sehr nützliche Information.
<yannickoo> k1l_: "der sollte den PAE kernel nehmen" muss ich mich also nicht darum kümmern ja?
<k1l_> yannickoo: schau mit uname -a  nach, ob es den pa kernel nimmt. oder einfach bei free -m, ob du den ganzen ram siehst
<k1l_> yannickoo: und das graka problem hängt von der graka, dem treiber, der ubuntu version und dem verwendeten desktop enviroment ab
<yannickoo> Linux Yannick 3.0.0-16-generic-pae #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 27 19:24:01 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux - das sieht doch gut aus
<yannickoo> was ist dann der unterschied zwischen der 32 und der 64?
<k1l_> yannickoo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64-Bit-Architektur?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: 64-Bit-Architektur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<yannickoo> k1l_: also lohnt sich das doch das zu installieren anstatt die 32er
<k1l_> yannickoo: die frage ist eher warum man nicht 64bit nimmt
<yannickoo> k1l_: ich hatte das auf der ubuntuseite gesehen
<yannickoo> k1l_: www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201105-8045
<yannickoo> yeah reinstall ;(
<k1l_> ja wenn dein system sonst nicht mit 64 bit zurecht kommt. vor allem der cpu, dann macht das ntürlich keinen sinn 64 zu installieren.
<MarcAurel> LetoThe2nd, weist du ob ich mit GNOME da weniger Probleme hätte? Oder doch KDE?
<littledarkcloud> mc, befehle die man im midnightCommander aufruft werden nicht in die history des users aufgenommen??
<littledarkcloud> (bash_history)
<koegs> littledarkcloud: selber getestet?
<littledarkcloud> ja, scheint mir so .... werden die in eine andere history geschrieben??
<k1l_> mc ist ja nen eigenes programm. wenn das kein eigenes log hat dann nicht
<koegs> und ich verweise hiermit auf "man mc" und dort nach history gucken :)
<littledarkcloud> okay, denke du hast recht mit man .... is einfach nur ne frage die mir nebenbei aufgefallen is, ich hab gestern man rsync komplett gelesen mir ca. 3350 lines. ich bin erst mal bedient.^^
<sdx23> (Ja, man kann manpages auch genau dann lesen, wenn man etwas wissen möchte; anstatt Jahre vorher und dann alles wieder vergessen :)
<sdx23> Und: in less kann man suchen: /suchwort
<littledarkcloud> "man muß nicht alles wissen, man muß nur wissen wo's steht" .... jup, den kennen wir.^^
<littledarkcloud> ich hab mal man man überflogen .... so ganz is mir das aber noch nicht klar.
<littledarkcloud> gibt es in man selber eine suchfunktion??
<koegs> normalerweise mit "/$string"
<koegs> [14:28:40] <+sdx23> Und: in less kann man suchen: /suchwort 
<tprommi1> Hallo, mein Unity läuft nicht mehr richtig. Hatte früher mal die Größe der Icons verstellt. Jetzt hab ich den Befehl unity --reset ausgeführt. Der Befehl läuft nicht durch. Jetzt geht Ubuntu One nicht mehr. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406187/
<kubine> Title: Log_unity_reset › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tprommi1> kubine ? - Ja das ist mein Log
<k1l_> !bot > tprommi1 
<kubine>  tprommi1: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<tprommi1> Oh, ich hab einen Termin vergessen. Bin in 2h zurück. Ich stell die Frage dann noch mal. Bis dann.
<littledarkcloud> rsync -s, handhabt sparseDateien effiktiv .... hat es eigendlich einen nachteil, wenn man diese option setzt und keine sparseDateien existieren??
<nibbier> ich hab neulich mein mainboard tauschen müssen (socket 775) - und jetzt fälltmir auf dass ich plötzlcih nur noc 3.5GB (3540800) RAM hab statt 6. dmidecode sagt mir "max total mem size: 16GB" für den controller, und die korrekten 2+1+2+1 für die bänke. ich hab nen 64bit kernel laufen.
<nibbier> woran kans loch liegen? PAE kernel brauch ich doch nur bei 32bit?
<k1l_> nibbier: also wenn du wirklich nen 64bit kenel hast (besser nochmal nachschauen mit uname -a) dann würde ich auf kaputten ram oder kaputtes board oder falsche bestückung tippen
<nibbier> k1l_, dmidecode sagt mir dass in den slots die module drin sind, uname -a spruckt überall x86_64 aus
<nibbier> und mit falscher bestückung kommt man mit 1 und 2 GB modulen auch nicht auf 3.5GB
<k1l_> naja, vlt genehmigt sich die onboard igp noch was.
<nibbier> igp? 2.5GB?
<nibbier> http://pastebin.com/5S0ANqRe hier ein paste zum thema
<kubine> Title: sven@heisenberg:~/kunden/kerbl$ uname -a Linux heisenberg 3.0.0-16-generic #28- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> nee, wenn er nur 4 gb erkennen würde und dann 500 abzwackt.  ist auch nur nen schuss ins blaue, da ichw eder kernel, noch ubuntu version, noch hardware kenne. schau sonst mal die logs durch, ob da was zu finden ist (dmesg syslog)
<nibbier> k1l_, alles akutell, ubuntu 11.10 mit allen updates incl heute
<nibbier> k1l_, dmesg guter tipp...
<Mike1> nibbier: was ist es denn für ein Mainboard?
<nibbier> Mike1, Base Board Information        Manufacturer: ASRock  Product Name: P5B-DE   - - aber limits stehen auch im dmidecode, das is brandneu und sollte bis 16GB können
<Mike1> „Max. capacity of system memory: 8GB*“ laut Herstellerwebsite
<nibbier> würden mir auch reichen ;-)
<littledarkcloud> rsync --exclude=muster, rsync repliziert und schließt aber bestimmte dateien die das ausschlußmuster aufweisen aus .... gibt es einen trick um komplette verzeichnisse auszuschließen??
<k1l_> !rsync > littledarkcloud 
<kubine>  littledarkcloud: Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<Mike1> nibbier: ja, also liegt das Problem wo anders. Ich würde mal memtest86+ probieren und Kombinationen von den RAM-Modulen probieren
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Mein HP-Drucker druckt bei den meisten Dokumenten für jeden Font statt eines Zeichens ein Replace-Zeichen. Ist das ein bekanntes Problem?
<k1l_> generell: nein
<nibbler> k1l_, BIOS setting, remap memory foo iwas.... nu hab ich 6GB ;-)
<littledarkcloud> @k1l_   naja, ich suche aber vielleicht tricks die nicht im wiki stehen .... verbunden mit anderen befehlen (z.b.), vielleicht gibt es das etwas. ich lese in drei büchern nach, lese die manpage, lese das wiki .... und doch gibt es noch zusätzliche tricks.
<Fuchs> hm? 
<Fuchs> sicher kann rsync Verzeichnisse ausschliessen 
<k1l_> littledarkcloud: es gibt natürlich oft sachen, die erst bei neueren versionen dazugekommen sind und bei den alten anleitungen dann fehlen. aber deine methode scheint etwas sehr aufwändig und trotzdem nicht besser
<Fuchs> --exclude-from=/home/kekstierchen/bin/backup/exclude.txt   mit  /media/*  <neuezeile> /proc/* <neuezeile>  etc. als Inhalt. 
<Fuchs> tut hier wunderbar
<littledarkcloud> @k1l_   ich versuche mich nur anständig damit zu befassen, weil einfach manche erklärungen zu kurz greifen .... aber wieso meinste nicht besser?? (ich finde die quelle ergänzen sich, was redundant is überflieg ich natürlich nur, aber bestimmte sachen erschließen sich anders gar nicht.)
<k1l_> littledarkcloud: wenn ich was wissen will oder was brauche schaue ich gezielt nach. aber auf verdacht die komplette doku reinzuziehen, dass ich was interessantes finde halte ich für unnötig. aber da das problem ja geklärt ist wäre das eher was fürs offtopic
<littledarkcloud> @fuchs, thx. :)
<sky1> werden bei einer reinstallation von apache eigentlich auch irgendwelche configs oder vorher deaktiverte module erneut geladen?
<sky1> also configs verändert 
<nibbler> sky1, ansich ne.
<k1l_> Fuchs: ist ja im wiki auch beschrieben mit jeweils einzelnen pfaden.
<sky1> module auch nich ... also ob  des was an den vorher  deaktivierten ändert ..
<Mike1> hat nibbler schon das Problem gefunden?
<nibbler> Mike1, ja, hat er. im bios war iwas mit "remap memory foo" - das hab ich enabled, und schon passt die brezn
<nibbler> danke der nachfrage ,-)
<Mike1> nibbler: bravi :)
<Mike1> haach, ich möchte auch mal mehr RAM. 2GB sind einfach nimmer zeitgemäß
<nibbler> Mike1, und auch kein kostenfaktor....?
<Mike1> ich glaub ich bestell mir einfach welchen. DDR2 hat der Händler um die Ecke leider nimmer.
<FUZxxl> k1l_: Danke.
<FUZxxl> Dann muss ich woll selbst nach einer Lösung suchen...
<FUZxxl> Noch eine Frage:
<FUZxxl> In Natty, wie füge ich einen Ordner zu Seitenleiste »Rechner« bei Nautilus hinzu?
<FUZxxl> (Ich bin unter Gnome Shell)
<k1l_> FUZxxl: lesezeichen ist das stichwort
<FUZxxl> okay.
<bullgard4> FUZxxl: Mit "Seitenleiste" meinst Du die vetikale Symbolleiste links?
<bullgard4> +r
<FUZxxl> Ja.
<FUZxxl> Wenn ich das aber als Lesezeichen hinzufüge,
<MarcAurelio> besitzt hier wer ne ati radeon x1950 Karte und nutzt daran 2 Monitore?
<FUZxxl> wird es unter »Lesezeichen« und nicht »Rechner« angezeigt.
<koegs> hab nur ne ati 6850 mit drei monitoren, aber ich nutze auch kein unity
<MarcAurelio> koegs, was nutzt du?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx
<kubine> Title: fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> FUZxxl: 1. Super-Taste 2. in "Suchbegriff eingeben... eingeben zum Beispiel "evince" 3. Das Symbol "Dokumentenbetrachter" erscheint. 4. Symbol "Dokumentenbetrachter ziehen und ablegen in der "Seitenleiste".  
<FUZxxl> okay...
<k1l_> bullgard4: er meint die seitenleiste in nautilus
<FUZxxl> Nee...
<FUZxxl> Ich will da einen Ordner ablegen.
<FUZxxl> In der Seitenleiste von Nautilus.
<k1l_> FUZxxl: was spricht gegen lesezeichen?
<FUZxxl> Ich bin dann mal weg, schreibt mir trotzdem ich lese es dann später.
<FUZxxl> ...
<FUZxxl> uneinheitlich
<k1l_> das ist genau dafür da, was du machen willst
<FUZxxl> Naja...
<FUZxxl> Wie auch immer
<FUZxxl> Dann akzeptiere ich das so.
<k1l_> dann fummel halt wild rum. ist deine entscheidung :/
<Fuchs> FUZxxl: ~/.gtk-bookmarks 
<Fuchs> FUZxxl: Du wirst es aber nicht glauben: das ist in etwa das, was k1l_ sag
<Fuchs> t
<bullgard4> FUZxxl: Nautilus unter GNOME Shell 3.2.1 ist so eingerichtet, daß Du  normalerweise nichts in der linken Seitenleiste unter "Rechner" eintragen kannst und sollst, sondern unter "Lesezeichen".
<bullgard4> FUZxxl: Unter "Rechner" sollen Ordner stehen mit besonderer Funktionalität. 
<MarcAurelio> koegs, da meine Grafikkarte nicht in den Infos enthalten ist werde ich nicht den fglrx treiber nehmen. Radeon hat in selbst drin leider scheint der nur mit spiegeln des Hauptmonitors zu Funktionieren.
<bullgard4> Wie ermittelt man den Namen des Treibers des im eigenen Rechner verwendeten Touchpads?
<Fuchs> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bullgard4> gefunden
<sysdef> dmesg | grep buttons
<sysdef> :o
<sysdef> hmm
<MarcAurelio> Wie würdet ihr vorgehen um ein Problem zu erkennen?
<TheInfinity> logs gucken.
<MarcAurelio> sobald ich meinen 2ten Monitor als Erweiterten Monitor nutzen will läuft das ganze system nicht mehr ich kann nicht mal mit Strg+Alt+[F1-F12] auf die serielen konsollen wechseln.
<MarcAurelio> Wo finde ich dazu fehler logs TheInfinity?
<MarcAurelio> xorg.0.log sind nicht wirklich Fehler drin oder für mich nicht ersichtlich.
<dreamon> MarcAurelio, Mulitscreen, da kann ich dir -> disper -d auto -e -> ans Herz legen. Damit gehts bei mir grandios. Habe dafür ein Tastenkürzel angelegt. Monitor anstecken. Tastenkombi Fertig. Abstecken Tastenkombi Fertig.
<MarcAurelio> dreamon, es gibt da ggf. probleme mit dem Xinerama wenn disper dies nutzt wird es wohl nicht gehen was macht disper genau?
<MarcAurelio> disper ist auch ned auf meinem system...
<dreamon> MarcAurelio, Mußt mal googln. Ich bin damit mehr als Happy
<dreamon> MarcAurelio, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Disper
<kubine> Title: Disper › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MarcAurelio> danke dreamon ich werd es anschauen hoffe das hilft mir aber was wenn es an dem Xserver selbst liegt wie kriege ich das raus?
<MarcAurelio> dreamon, das ist für nVidia also nicht nutzbar für mich oder doch?
<MarcAurelio> dreamon, hab die infos gefunden funst nicht für meine ati radeon x1950 leider auch nicht der amd ati Treiber... :(
<dreamon> oh das schade
<dAnjou> ich kann hier unter oneiric mit der gnome-shell keine drucker konfigurieren. einen hab ich drin, aber der is noch von früher. ich kann nicht "+" drücken, das ist deaktiviert. weiß einer, was da los sein könnte?
<dAnjou> ich will eigtl. nen netzwerkdrucker nutzen und wollte den so konfigurieren
<yannickoo> wie kann ich am besten ein logo eines programms autauschen? viele benutzen keine svgs #netbeans #skype
<dAnjou> hmm, übers cups webinterface scheint es zu klappen, aber das kann ja nich der weg sein
<dreamon> dAnjou, Probiermal in der Konsole -> system-config-printer
<dAnjou> dreamon: hehe, hab ich grad. das geht wunderbar
<dreamon> dAnjou, Ich hatte mir auch mal nen Wolf danach gesucht ;)
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] Wie kann ich die Gesten ausschalten im Touchpad? (Treiber ist synaptics.) http://de.narkive.com/2006/10/10/358344-mausgesten-ausschalten.html erscheint mir nicht zielführend.
<kubine> Title: Mausgesten ausschalten? - de.narkive.com (at de.narkive.com)
<Fuchs> Gesten? 
<Fuchs> wenn Du das scrollen an den Raendern und Zwei- oder Dreifingerdruecken meinst: synclient kann es
<bullgard4> Mein Touchpad macht unter Ubuntu 11.10 alle möglichen Gesten. Ich brauche keine davon.
<Fuchs> wenn Du nicht spezifischer wirst, was eine Geste ist, dann verweise ich ganz generisch auf synclient
<dreamon> Gibt es denn eine zweifingersteuerung für Ubuntu.. so wie twofing als beispiel?
<bullgard4> dreamon:  Was versteht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad#Grafische-Einstellungen unter "Tapping"?
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Unter Tapping hätte ich verstanden, Tippen = Klicken (Wenn du auf das mauspad tippst, dann wird ein Klick ausgelöst)
<KnightRider> Ubuntu 11.10, Unity Desktop: Habe Bildschirm an VGA Anschluss angeschlossen, jetzt erscheint dort das Ubuntu-Logo. Über "System Settings - Display" wird allerdings der zweite Bildschirm nicht erkannt. Wo werden bei Unity die Bildschirme verwaltet/eingerichtet?
<k1l_> KnightRider: welche graka, welcher traiber?
<k1l_> *treiber
<KnightRider> k1l_: werden zwei angegeben: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<KnightRider> und  nVidia Corporation GF108 [Quadro 1000M] (rev a1)
<k1l_> ist das nen ding mit hybrid grafik?
<p01nt3r> benutzt hier jemand normalize-mp3? bekomme unter lucid immer die meldung: "Error decoding, stopped at /usr/bin/normalize-mp3 line 747." weiß jemand, ob und wie man das beheben kann? würde normalize-mp3 schon gerne weiternutzen...
<KnightRider> k1l_: nicht dass ich wüste, stinknormaler Lenovo Laptop. Bin zu wenig Hardware-Sattelfest, muss mal genau schauen was hybrid-GK ist...
<k1l_> KnightRider: hybrid bedeutet, dass dort eine kleine interne grafikkarte und eine starke grafikkarte verbaut ist. im idealfall (mit treibern) schaltet dann der rechner je nach bedarf die starke karte an. aber unter linux ist das noch ziemlich wackelig
<KnightRider> ah ok, bin gerade auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Hybrid-Grafikkarten gestossen. Könnte wirklich sowas sein, hatte mit 11.04 mal das Problem, dass ein NVIDA Treiber vorgeschlagen wurde und danach aber die Anzeig kaputt war, hatte mangels Lust und Zeit das nicht weiterverfolgt. Danke für den Tipp.
<kubine> Title: Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Baustelle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> hi
<KnightRider> Hybrid-Grafikkarte: scheint mit dem bumblebee Projekt (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Nvidia_Optimus) zu lösen sein. Danke für die Tipps, ich werde mich wohl mal dran machen müssen.
<kubine> Title: Nvidia Optimus › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> '~$ synclient -l' listet 65 Parameter settings auf. Wo sind diese 65 Parameter erläutert z. B. "ClickFinger3"?
<bullgard4> dreamon: Hast Du Dich vertippt und menst statt mousepad »Touchpad«?
<bullgard4> s/menst/meinst/
<dreamon> bullgard4, Sry, Touchpad. 
<sash_> bullgard4: man man synaptics
<sash_> Nur man synaptics
<milen8204> !keineunity
<sash_> milen8204: Hmm?
<bullgard4> sash_: Ah! Guter Tip! (Ist bisher meiner Aufmerksamkeit entgangen.)
<milen8204> sash_: liebst du Unity ?
<k1l_> !ot > milen8204 
<kubine>  milen8204: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<p01nt3r> weiß jemand, wo ich die quell-dateien für normalize-audio herbekomme? kann von deren seite nichts laden...
<p01nt3r> oder kommt hier jemand drauf: savannah.nongnu.org/download/normalize/normalize-0.7.7.tar.gz
<LetoThe2nd> p01nt3r: hat was nochmal genau mit ubuntu zu tun? ;)
<p01nt3r> LetoThe2nd, dass das Paket in den Quellen enthalten ist und bei mir nicht funktioniert?
<LetoThe2nd> p01nt3r: dann melde nen bug. aber wiederholtes fragen nach irgendwelchen sourcen bzw. evtl. nicht verfügbaren webseiten fällt nciht unter ubuntu-support
<geser> p01nt3r: nimm den Upstream-Tarball aus dem Ubuntu/Debian-Repository: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/n/normalize-audio/normalize-audio_0.7.7.orig.tar.gz
<dadrc> ansonsten, wie für jedes Ubuntupaket: apt-get source normalize-audio
<p01nt3r> aah danke
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Vielleicht solltest du mal Deine Ignore-Liste überarbeiten. Wurde mehrfach erwähnt.
<dreamon> jokrebel hat bullgard4 geschrieben: Vielleicht solltest du mal Deine Ignore-Liste überarbeiten. Wurde mehrfach erwähnt.
<dreamon> Seit einigen Tagen stürzt ständig skype ab. Habt ihr auch solche Probleme
<apollo13> dreamon: nö
<sdx23> Nein...
<dreamon> Hier ist es so.. auf einmal können keine Nachrichten mehr zugestellt werden.. wenn ich skype versuche zu beenden (schliessen) dann geht es nicht. muß mit kill -9 den Task killen und dann kann ich skype neu starten
<k1l> dreamon: was ist denn aus dem vorschlag geworden die logs mal durchzusehen oder besser skype aus nem terminal zu starten und zu gucken was da für meldungen kommen?
<dreamon> k1l, Skype zeigt überhaupt keine Meldungen im Terminal an
<dreamon> k1l, Welche log sollte ich mir vornehmen?
<k1l> k.a. wo das hinloggt. aber .xsession-errors z.b.
<k1l> oder mal gucken obs was in dmesg oder syslog schreibt
<nibbler> dreamon, auch beim abstürzen kein consolenoutput?
<dreamon> nibbler, Ist kein Absturz.. man sieht nur das die nachrichten nicht mehr zugestellt werden.. kommt überall ausrufezeichen. Dann weiß ich schon was los ist.. und starte neu mit kill
<yannickoo> n'abend
<yannickoo> ich bin heute kläglich gescheitert - dual display unterm dell vostro 3555, display via hdmi angeschlossen, 22" groß und wenn ich sage, dass der 1680x1050 groß ist, sagt ubuntu dass das zu groß ist
<yannickoo> wie kann man das fixen?
<LetoThe2nd> yannickoo: vermutlich sagt ubuntu eher, dass der virtuelle desktop zu gross ist. google mal nach der exakten(!) fehlermeldung, AFAIK muss man da einfach grössere dimensionen in der xorg.conf dann setzen.
<yannickoo> LetoThe2nd: http://s14.directupload.net/images/120228/dtg83t3z.png
<yannickoo> ich suche mal
<yannickoo> habe nichts brauchbares bis jetzt gefunden
<LetoThe2nd> yannickoo: also ich finde da auf anhieb was, ehrlich gesagt. google vervollständigt mir sogar die fehlermeldung
<LetoThe2nd> yannickoo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35968/multi-screen-problems-virtual-size-does-not-fit-available-size
<kubine> Title: 11.04 - Multi screen problems "virtual size does not fit available size" - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> yannickoo: tendenziell meine ich das zweite mit subsection display
<yannickoo> LetoThe2nd: kam bei mir nicht
<yannickoo> LetoThe2nd: kann ATI Catalyst Control Center nicht finden
<yannickoo> obwohl dieser fglrx foo installiert ist
<LetoThe2nd> yannickoo: danke fürs zuhören.
<LetoThe2nd> der nächste!
<yannickoo> LetoThe2nd: ich weiß, 2. kommentar, trotzdem wollte ich den gerne installieren
<LetoThe2nd> yannickoo: ich tendiere dazu "trotzdem" in diesem zusammenhang als "mir doch egal was du meinst, ich mach einfach was anderes und ignorier dich" zu übersetzen. und dann mach ich das halt auch.
<dreamon> k1l, Das hier ist die einzige Meldung -> Feb 28 15:20:32 dreamon-laptop kernel: [  447.086784] process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT 
<yannickoo> ne, so war das nicht gemeint :/
<dreamon> k1l, Aber die ist vom Nachmittag.. Die letzten beiden male von vorhin, hab ich nichts gefunden.
<yannickoo> LetoThe2nd: schade, leider nicht geklappt, datei sollte richtig sein http://pastebin.com/LxjiQwik
<kubine> Title: Section "ServerLayout" Identifier "aticonfig Layout" Screen 0 "ati - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> yaich würde vermuten, dass es in die obere "SCreen" section gehört. ist aber nur geraten.
<dreamon> Gibt es ein tool mit dem man die syslog immer im Auge haben kann.. 
<Fuchs> tail und ein gescheites Terminal, conky, diverse plasmoide und widgets ...
<dreamon> Fuchs, Kann ich das tail so machen, das es mir immer die letzten Meldungen anzeigt und nicht jedesmal neu aufgerufen werden muß?
<Fuchs> tail -f
<dreamon> Fuchs, Cool. Danke
<dadrc> Falls du xfce benutzt, genmon, sehr nützlich für solche Späße.
<littledarkcloud> welche crypt-programme existieren unter ubuntu, die direkt mit der installation mitkommen und auch über die shell bedient werden können --- also keine gui benötigen??
<sdx23> Was ist bei dir ein "crypt programm"?
<dAnjou> littledarkcloud: kryptochef
<zerwas> littledarkcloud· Welche Ubuntu-Version denn?
<zerwas> littledarkcloud· Ab Ubuntu 12.04 werden wieder die seahorse-tools mitgeliefert, die über den Rechtsklick das Verschlüsseln/Entschlüsseln/Signatur überprüfen/Key importieren einer Datei erlauben.
<zerwas> Habe das *keine* bei "gui benötigen" überlesen.
<FUZxxl> Fuchs: Danke für die Info.
<sysdef> dreamon: kannst nen tail -f auch auf mehrere dateien gleichzeitig machen (kette oder wildcards). tail sagt dir dann immer die dateien an bei aenderunegn
<littledarkcloud> ich habs gemerkt.
<littledarkcloud> am liebsten wär mir so etwas wie 7zip, aber tar kann ja leider nicht crypten. :(
<ppq> littledarkcloud: gpg sonst, damit kannst du auch tar archive verschlüsseln
<littledarkcloud> mh, bin grad am überlegen..... 7zip gibt's doch sicher auch für linux.
<ppq> na klar
<ppq> aber das ist nicht vorinstalliert
<ppq> was ja kriterium war, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab
<littledarkcloud> richtig, da ich nicht all zu weit weg wollte --- weil's ja doch schon ne menge cryptoprogramme gibt.
<bullgard4> dreamon: Danke für die Mitteilung.
<littledarkcloud> ich denke das reicht mir, bin ich auf nen gedanken gekommen. thx. (alle andere wäre wieder OT.^^)
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Ich habe ein interessantes Dokument gefunden: 'man synaptics' und bin dabei, mich in die Terminoligie einzuarbeiten. --  Danke!
<Fuchs> bullgard4: keine Ursache
<Azrooth> hallo
<Azrooth> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich padsp installiere?
<Azrooth> ich find das nirgends als deb datei
<k1l> seit 10.10 geht padsp nicht mehr
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio#Programme-die-nicht-mit-PulseAudio-funktionieren  falls er nochmal wiederkommt
<kubine> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Azrooth> hey
<Azrooth> sorry
<k1l> Azrooth: wenn du nicht dauern rein und raus gehen würdest wäre es _sehr_ viel einfach dir zu helfen!
<bullgard4> Azrooth: Unter Oneiric sollte es im Paket pulseaudio-utils sein.
<Azrooth> ja, hatte probleme mit meiner verbundung
<Azrooth> ah, ok, danke
<k1l> <k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio#Programme-die-nicht-mit-PulseAudio-funktionieren  falls er nochmal wiederkommt
<Azrooth> ich schau mal
<kubine> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Azrooth> hmm, ist angeblich schon installiert
<bullgard4> Guck nach bei /usr/BIN/PADSP
<bullgard4> Guck nach bei /usr/bin/padsp
<Azrooth> ist da
<k1l> Azrooth: meinen link anklicken, den hinweiskasten lesen und logisch schlussfolgern
<Azrooth> sorry
<Azrooth> wie heißt das andere tool nochmal
<Azrooth> paucontrol so
<Azrooth> pavcontrol
<Azrooth> für pulseaudio
<k1l> !wf > Azrooth 
<kubine>  Azrooth: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<zerwas> Azrooth· Im Terminal kannst du "pa" und zwei mal <Tab> eingeben, um alle Programme zu sehen, die mit "pa" beginnen. pavucontrol heißts
<Azrooth> ich versuche videos mit xvidcap als screencast aufzunehmen
<Azrooth> und will den ton aus dem video
<Azrooth> aber das klappt irgendwie nicht so recht :-(
<zerwas> Azrooth· vielleicht solltest Du ein anderes Tool nehmen, xvidcap + audio macht gern Probleme
<Azrooth> aber welches? :-(
<Azrooth> mit dem ich den ton aus dem video problemlos aufzeichnen kann
<zerwas> ich habe mal im Forum beschrieben, wie es mit gtk-recordmydesktop funktioniert
<Azrooth> wo find ich den beitrag?
<zerwas> Azrooth· ich kann dir nicht mehr sagen, ob das noch so aktuell ist, ist nämlich von 2009. Abgesehen davon ist es nur ein hässlicher Workaround, damit es *irgendwie* funktioniert. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2247230/
<kubine> Title: JACK findet recordmydesktop nicht › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<zerwas> Azrooth· es gibt auch einen Wiki-Artikel speziell zu dem Thema:
<zerwas> !Screencasts
<kubine> zerwas: Informationen zu Screencasts finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screencasts
<zerwas> Azrooth· "in meinen Augen taugen allerdings alle Loesungen nicht besonders, schau, ob eine Deinen Anspruechen entspricht" (Fuchs, 2012)
<Azrooth> rauscht extrem und ist super leise :-(
<Azrooth> gibts da nicht ne andere möglichkeit
<Azrooth> das der ton die qualität der ausgabe hat?
<zerwas> Azrooth· gtk-recordmydesktop, oder wovon sprichst du gerade?
<Azrooth> zerwas: ja
<Azrooth> zerwas: mit dem hab ichs jetzt nach deiner anleitung versucht
<Azrooth> zerwas: mir egal mit welchem tool. hauptsache es geht
<zerwas> das wird eigentlich so weitergeleitet/aufgenommen, wie er es bekommt. Eventuell wurde es über das falsche Aufnahmegerät aufgenommen und vom Mikrofon genommen?
<Azrooth> zerwas: ja, kann sein. wie stell ich das denn um und was muss ich einstellen, dass er von der soundkarte aufnimmt
<zerwas> Azrooth· das musst du im Mixer nachgucken bzw. in pavucontrol richtig einstellen, kann etwas verwirrend sein
<Azrooth> zerwas: was muss ich denn da als eingabegerät auswählen? line-in?
<zerwas> Azrooth· nein, als Ausgabegerät das, wo auch die Systemsounds drüberlaufen
<Azrooth> zerwas: kann da nur auswählen: front micro, rare micro oder analoges line-in
<zerwas> Azrooth· ffmpeg kann (mit Zuhilfenahme eines Skripts) auch Audio aufnehmen
<zerwas> Azrooth· du willst doch den Systemsound mit aufnehmen und nicht vom Mikro, oder?
<Azrooth> zerwas: ja, genau
<Azrooth> hmm
<Azrooth> weiß nicht, was ich in dem mixer wo einstellen muss
<zerwas> Azrooth· vielleicht hilft dir dieser beitrag weiter: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/desktop-inklusive-ton-mit-gtk-recordmydesktop-aufnehmen/
<kubine> Title: Desktop inklusive Ton mit gtk-recordMyDesktop aufnehmen | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<zerwas> Ist recht umständlich
<Azrooth> da steht aber was von mikro
<Azrooth> und das will ich ja gerade nicht
<zerwas> Azrooth· nein, es geht dort um den Ton von der Soundkarte
<Azrooth> warum steht dann da: Um nun das Mikrofon Eurer Soundkarte oder der Webcam benutzen zu lassen,
<zerwas> Azrooth· obwohl, wahrscheinlich hilft dir das so nicht, da hast du recht ...
<zerwas> Azrooth· sorry, kann dir so gerade nicht weiterhelfen, habe in den aktuellen Ubuntu-Versionen auch nichts mehr aufgenommen. Schau dir wie gesagt auch die anderen Tools an aus dem Wiki-Artikel
<Azrooth> zerwas: ach, bei mir klappt irgendwie nie was, was ich unter linux machen will
<Azrooth> zerwas: versteh das nicht
<Azrooth> ne andere möglichkeit wäre, wenn mir jemand sagen kann, wie ich embedded swf dateien aus websites downloaden kann
<Azrooth> klappt wohl auch nicht, was?
<zerwas> Azrooth· Kannst du den Link dazu geben?
<Azrooth> zu dem video direkt nicht
<zerwas> Zur Webseite, wo das SWF ist, meinte ich auch
<Azrooth> weil es ein passwort geschützer bereich ist
<zerwas> Achso.
<Azrooth> sorry
<Azrooth> theoretisch müsste es so wie bei lecturio sein
<Azrooth> weil das system genauso funktioniert
<dadrc> Für die meisten Browser gibt's Addons, die sowas machen
<Azrooth> funzt aber nicht. zumindest kenn ich keins, das funktioniert
<Azrooth> beispielsweise könntest du mal : http://www.lecturio.de/vortrag/2-einfuehrung-in-die-mikrooekonomie testen
<kubine> Title: 2. Einführung in die Mikroökonomie | Online lernen mit Lecturio (at www.lecturio.de)
<Azrooth> ich glaub, ich gebs auf
<Azrooth> wäre nett gewesen
<Azrooth> aber hab wohl zu außergewöhnliche wünsche und vorstellungen :/
<zerwas> Azrooth· ich kann gern die nächsten Tage noch einmal testen, ob ich ein ordentliches Video mit Ton mit ffmpeg hinbekomme unter Ubuntu 11.10.
<Azrooth> ffmpeg kann auch screencasting?
<zerwas> ja
<zerwas> [23:14:00] <zerwas> Azrooth· ffmpeg kann (mit Zuhilfenahme eines Skripts) auch Audio aufnehmen
<Azrooth> zerwas: nur audio oder auch bild?
<zerwas> beides zusammen
<Azrooth> zerwas: und kann ich da auch nen bildschirmteilabschnitt auswählen?
<zerwas> Azrooth· prinzipiell ja
<zerwas> Azrooth· wie gesagt, ich kann mich die nächsten Tage noch einmal damit beschäftigen, wenn es Zeit hat
<Azrooth> zerwas: ich schau mal, ob ich dazu selbst was finde
<Azrooth> danke
<sysdef> Istanbul schon getestet?
<Azrooth> hab nen befehl gefunden
<Azrooth> ffmpeg -f alsa -i pulse -f x11grab -r 25 -s hd480 -i :0.0+150,150 -acodec mp2 -ab 384k -ac 2 -vcodec mpeg2video -sameq -y screencast.mpeg
<Azrooth> damit gehts
<sysdef> http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul
<kubine> Title: Istanbul - GNOME Live! (at live.gnome.org)
<Azrooth> allerdings nimmt er nur nen teil des bildschirms
<dadrc>  Azrooth, na sowas, steht ja auch drin, dass er das machen soll :>
<zerwas> Azrooth· dann musst du das +150,150 entfernen bzw. stattdessen deine bildschirmauflösung angeben
<Azrooth> ah, ok
<Azrooth> und wie rechne ich den bereich aus?
<zerwas> bei mir nimmt der befehl übrigens keinen ton auf
<Azrooth> zerwas: bei mir schau
<Azrooth> zerwas: ein bisschen rauschend, aber geht
<Azrooth> also einfach 150,150 wegnehmen bringt nix
<watschu> hallo allerseits, ich habe ein thinkpad t61 mit ubuntu 11.10  (64bit). seit heute laggt das ganze system, ich glaube es hat mit einem prozess namens kworker zu tun. weiss jemand von euch rat?
<malformed> moin, ich habe den proprietären treiber (fgxl) installiert und möchte ihn wieder deinstallieren. Als ich ihn deinstalliert hatte, ging mein xserver nicht mehr, also habe ich, nachdem ich ein par andere sachen versuchte, fxgl wieder installiert. Gibt es denn keine möglichkeit, fxgl wider zu deinstallieren und trotzdem den xserver starten und kde verwenden zu können, ohne alle neu zu installieren?
<dadrc> watschu, kworker gehört zum Kernel
<dadrc> malformed, ich schätze mal, dass du eine xorg.conf hast, die den X-Server dazu zwingt, den ATI-Treiber zu laden
<dadrc> Wenn du die löscht, sollte das wieder gehen
<malformed> und wie mache ich das? vor allem, ohne wieder ohne treiber ("no drivers found" for xorg) und so weiter da zu stehen?
<dadrc> malformed, geht das System gerade?
<malformed> jipp
<dadrc> Dann guck mal, ob du eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf hast
<watschu> wie ist denn das programm zum anzeigen, welcher prozess wieviel ressourcen verbraucht?
<malformed> nein, habe ich nicht (nur xinit und xkb)
<dadrc> malformed, ist das Paket xserver-xorg-video-radeon installiert?
<zerwas> Azrooth· -s 1280x1024 z.B. Musst aber deine Auflösung nehmen
<malformed> muss es radeon sein, auch bei einer ati-karte?
<Azrooth> 1680x1050
<dadrc> malformed, ja
<Azrooth> geht aber nicht
<malformed> ja, sowohl xerser-org-video-radeon als auch …-ati
<dadrc> malformed, ich guck mal kurz was nach
<malformed> cool, vielen dank
<dadrc> malformed, wo hast du den fglrx denn hergenommen?
<malformed> mit dem verfluchten kde-jockey *grml*
<dadrc> Und da kannst du ihn nicht wieder deaktivieren?
<watschu> ist es normal, dass 3 bis 5 kworker prozesse nebeneinander laufen?
<dadrc> watschu, ja, locker
<watschu> ok
<dadrc> Hab gerade 9
<watschu> hm wie koennte ich denn rausfinden, woran es sonnst liegt?
<dadrc> htop, iotop
<watschu> also in htop habe ich angezeit, dass immer der 2. kern zewischen 2 und 10wankt
<watschu> memory ist stabil zw 500 und 550 mb von 2000
<malformed> dadrc: doch, jetzt schon ,vorhin, als ich das versuchte, wurde das nicht angezeigt- ich versuche es mal und melde mich sonst (morgen) nochmal. Erstmal danke =)
<dadrc> malformed, ansonsten guck dir mal das hier an: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<kubine> Title: X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<malformed> ah, danke
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, ob das noch aktuell ist, aber testen kann nicht schaden
<dadrc> watschu, in htop kannst du dir anzeigen lassen, welcher Prozess am meisten CPU verbraucht
<dadrc> drück mal F6 und wähl dann CPU aus
<watschu> ok, es ist ein prozess namens rtkit-daemon, der immermal wieder enorm viel cpu% da stehen hat
<watschu> dieser prozess existiert gleich 2 mal
<dadrc> seltsam, kenn ich mich aber leider garnicht mit aus.
<dadrc> bin dann mal raus, gute Nacht
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-29
<Fussel> moin, meine aktualisierungsverwaltung lässt sich nichtmehr starten :(
<Fussel> Die Paketliste oder die Statusdatei konnte nicht eingelesen oder geöffnet werden.
<bullgard4> Fussel: Was passiert, wenn Du den Ubuntu-Rechner ausschaltest und neu startest?
<Fussel> bullgard4, geht er wieder an
<k1l> Fussel: ist die platte rw gemountet? ist die plate vlt voll? hast du nen anderes programm offen, was auf die paketverwaltung zugreift?
<k1l> Fuchs: welches ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Und was ist, wenn Du nun die Aktualisierungsverwaltung aufrufst?
<k1l> sonst mach mal alle programme in der richtung zu, öffne nen terminal und macht nen "sudo apt-get update" dann bitte nopasten den kompletten output
<Fussel> k1l, ubuntu 12.04
<k1l> hmm, bei ner (noch) alpha ist das erstmal nicht doll verwunderlich, auch wenn ich die probleme hier nicht habe
<Fussel> k1l, festplatte hat noch 45gb, und in der sftab steht nix von rw, ich starte mal apt-get
<Fussel> urgs, sorry k1l ich hab ubuntu 10.4
<Fussel> k1l, keine fehlermeldung, lief durch
<k1l> achso. ok dann LTS und keine alpha :)
<Fussel> …wurde geholt, einlesen fertig
<k1l> jetzt im terminal ein "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Fussel> joa, will aktualisieren, tipp ich j
<k1l> bei j oder y (je nachdem was er da fragt) aktualisiert er die dort genannten pakete.
<k1l> lass das so mal durchlaufen. danach probierst du dann nochmal die aktualisierungsverwaltung probeweise, ob sich da noch der fehler meldet
<Fussel> fertig ohne zu zucken
<Fussel> pling, geht, vielen dank k1l :)
<Fussel> stand das mal als nicht in der fehlermeldung mit dem purge?
<Fussel> halt nö update, :) da fehlt noch kaffe
<k1l> du redest wirre Zunge :)  aber manchmal verschluckt sich die GUI da etwas. nne kleinen schubs mit apt-get und das läuft wieder.
<Fussel> nuja, ich hab hier noch andere symptome
<Fussel> programme gehen sporadisch zu, 3Dc hatte ich da mal im terminal an, und der sagte was von, unerwartetes speichergebnis oder so, weiß aber nimmi genau
<Fussel> mem86 und smart sagen aber, es sei alles ok
<k1l> hmm. schau nach solchen sypmtomen nochmal gezielt in die logs: /home/user/.xsession-errors , dmesg und syslog
<Fussel> k1l, ich hau die .xsession-errors mal in nen paste-service? da steht so viel drin, dass mir das geistig zu viel wird
<Fussel> hmpf, ich muss ja wech arbeit ruft, danke erstmal k1l
<SirDidi> moin
<SirDidi> ich nutze authentifizierung via public keys für mein ssh
<SirDidi> nun hab ich folgender Fehler nachdem ich mein rechner neu aufgesetzt habe: Permissions 0644 for '/home/didi/.ssh/id_rsa' are too open.
<SirDidi> It is recommended that your private key files are NOT accessible by others.
<SirDidi> This private key will be ignored.
<koegs> SirDidi: dann ändere diese doch mit chmod auf 600
<koegs> also chmod 600 .ssh/id_rsa
<k1l> SirDidi: da ist die fehlermeldung eigentlich schon die erklärung
<SirDidi> danke euch
<SirDidi> ich wusste nicht welche rechte es benötigt
<dreamon> Ich logge gerade die .xsession-errors mit.. da ich ständig warnings von einem Process bekomme, hab ich nachgeschaut. Ist Zeitgeist. Braucht man zeitgeist, oder könnte ich das deinstallieren?
<koegs> http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2009/09/25/gnome-zeitgeist-eine-neue-art-des-findens/
<kubine> Title: GNOME Zeitgeist – Eine neue Art des Findens › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de (at ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> koegs, Wir ruft man die gui auf.. ? dann schau ich mir mal an. Leider weiß nicht wie das Teil heißt.
<dreamon> Ah habs -> sudo apt-get install gnome-activity-journal
<mike___> Hallo, ich hab den Binary-Treiber von Nvidia, Version 295 auf einem Lenovo T410 in der Docking Station. nvidia-setting behauptet dass das DVI-Kabel single link ist - ich weiss aber, dass es dual link ist. Das führt offenbar zu einem falschen Erkennen der maximalen Auflösung, sodass ich weniger bekomme, als der Monitor eigentlich könnte. Kennt das Problem jemand?
<yannickoo> moin
<yannickoo> LetoThe2nd: habe da gestern noch herumgespielt, leider mit keinem ergebnis
<yannickoo> LetoThe2nd: ich habe nicht ganz verstanden, was du geantwortet hattest
<LetoThe2nd> yannickoo: schade eigentlich. das mit dem xorg.conf eintrag section display usw. hat bei mir die male geholfen wo ich das hatte.
<yannickoo> LetoThe2nd: so ist das aber richtig oder? http://pastebin.com/xXjbX36g
<kubine> Title: Section "ServerLayout" Identifier "aticonfig Layout" Screen 0 "ati - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> yannickoo: IMHO ja, aber an der stelle weiss ich auch nicht weiter. wie gesagt, ich hatte früher ein paar mal genau den selben fehler und da half das.
<yannickoo> LetoThe2nd++
<yannickoo> Kann ich die ganzen screen-sections problemlos mergen?
<MarkusH> servus zusammen. 
<yannickoo> gibt es denn keine andere möglichkeit außer die xorg.conf für die virtualsize?
<bullgard4> Wie hießt die Datei, die in Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 das Dialogfenster "Maus und touchpad" erzeugt?
<bullgard4> s/heißt/heißt/
<sysdef> bullgard4: ist das verwirrungs-taktik? ;p
<bullgard4> klar doch
<hoehni> Jemand Ahnung, wie ich das CD/DVD-Rom vom "Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Xa2528" im Ubuntu zum Laufen bringe? Läuft unter keiner der bisher getesteten Linux-Distris :( Nicht mal Installation von CD ist möglich
<hoehni> Achso: Google hilft zwar und schmeißt einiges raus aber irgendwie will es trotzdem nicht :(
<nevchen> hoehni:  beschreib mal genauer
<TheInfinity> hoehni: das ist n sehr frickeliger fall den du da hast, fujitsu siemens liebt es abseits der standards zu bauen
<TheInfinity> hoehni: welche spezifischen fehlermeldungen bekommst du? wo landest du?
<hoehni> es gibt gar keine fehlermeldungen. er erkennt das laufwerk einfach nicht
<hoehni> muss aber wohl am chipsatz liegen habe ich irgendwo bei google gelesen
<TheInfinity> hoehni: wie "erkennt es nicht"?
<hoehni> er bootet erst normal. wenn dann die hardwareerkennung startet erkennt er das LW nicht mehr. in keiner distri
<TheInfinity> hoehni: ah ok. hast du mal installation via usb stick proboert?
<hoehni> und ab da ist es nicht mehr möglich irgendwas mit cds zu machen. installation von usb geht aber dann hat er später das LW auch nicht
<hoehni> ubuntu läuft ja (install von usb). nur dass das LW nicht geht ist doof
<hoehni> irgendwie müsste es da einen treiber oder so geben. hab nur keinen plan, wo ich den her bekomme
<TheInfinity> hoehni: klingt wie kernel selbst compilieren.
<TheInfinity> hoehni: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/356303
<kubine> Title: Bug #356303 “fujitsu siemens amilo xa 2528 dvd drive problem (an... : Bugs : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<hoehni> ui... gleich mal gucken
<TheInfinity> hoehni: das bedeutet leider viel spaß wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat. und vor allem spaß bei updates
<hoehni> naja... schaun mer mal. hab ich etwas zu tun :D
<hoehni> blöd nur, dass das ding eigentlich meiner freundin gehört *gg*
<hoehni> das mit dem kernel hatte ich aber schon. in dem konfigfile sind ein paar sachen drin, die in den kerneln danach nicht mehr existieren oder irgendwie geändert wurden
<hoehni> aber ich gucke es nochmal durch.
<hoehni> wie bekommt man das cd/dvd laufwerk des "Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Xa2528" im aktuellen Kernel zum Laufen? für Kernel 2.6.29.1 habe ich was aber des funzt nicht bei den aktuellen Kerneln :(
<hoehni> dooooof. mal die LUG heute abend fragen
<georgieee> Weiß jemand wie man einen Kartenleser zum Laufen bringt? Ubuntu erkennt das Ding, aber Kartenlesen funktioniert nur nach dem Zufallsprinzip. Unter Windows funktioniert es, deshalb kann es nicht defekt sein.
<georgieee> --> "Bus 001 Device 007: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer"
<sdx23> georgieee: Du kannst nach der ID googeln und mal sehen, ob's da Lösungen gibt. Das Modul dafür scheint recht unbrauchbar.
<georgieee> sdx23, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366478?comments=all
<kubine> Title: Bug #366478 “Alcor Micro Corp. Multimedia Card Reader don't work... : Bugs : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<profus2> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein "vnc server" standardmässig mit xubuntu daherkommt?
<profus2> möchte mit einem vnc client im Lan auf einen linuxrechner zugreifen
<ppq> profus2, nein, musst einen einrichten. ist aber im ubuntuusers wiki sehr gut dokumentiert.
<georgieee> es sieht nicht gut aus. 
<Daemonarch> aloha zusammen
<Daemonarch> kennt sich jemand im fach lüftersteuerung aus?
<Daemonarch> thema : toshiba satellite l350 und lüfter manuell steuern... alle tips, die ich über google gefunden habe, und im ubuntu-wiki haben nicht geholfen. habe xubuntu 11.10 drazf
<dreamon> Warum geht kein "tail -f dmesg" ? kann man das irgendwie anderst lösen?
<hdp> Die Lösung steckt in der ersten Zeile der manpage zu tail.
<tbf> sicher?
<tbf> TAIL(1)                                             User Commands                                            TAIL(1)
<tbf> dreamon: aber was hdp meinte:
<tbf> SYNOPSIS
<tbf>        tail [OPTION]... [FILE]...
<tbf> dreamon: also "dmesg | tail", was dann aber auch nicht geht, da dmesg ja nur kurz des kernel's log buffer anzeigt und sich dann beendet
<tbf> dreamon: kannst aber mal das hier probieren: tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<dreamon> tbf "dmesg | tail" bin ich sofort wieder in der Konsole.. wie aber laufend sehn.. ich probier mal deine 2te Variante
<dreamon> tbf, Ah das ght. Danke!!!
<dizz3r> hi zusammen, ich kämpfe gerade mit regulären ausdrücken. kann mir bitte jemand den ausdruck etwas zerkleinern und erklären warum der befehl funktioniert:  for i in *.jpg; do mv $i ${i%.jpg}.gif ; done
<dizz3r> es hapert an "${i%.jpg}.gif". wieso kann ich damit die datei umbennen? danke!
<dizz3r> ok habe es gefunden. ist im wiki erklärt! =)
<Oins> Auf meinem Ubuntu 10.10 Server habe ich X11Forwarding yes in sshd_config gesetzt. Trotzdem erhalte ich bei einem connect mit ssh -X ein "Error: Can't open display:". Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?
<ppq> Oins, das dürfte ein problem an dem rechner sein, von dem du versuchst dich zu verbinden. da muss natürlich X laufen
<Oins> ppq: Wenn ich mich auf einen anderen Server verbinde klappt es. Daher bin ich eher von einem Fehler auf der Serverseite ausgegangen
<ppq> achso
<Oins> Der Client läuft unter 11.10
<ppq> dann weiß ich auch nicht, sorry
<Oins> ppq: Kein Problem, trotzdem danke!
<koegs> Oins: du loggst dich ein mit "ssh -X user@server" und dann? führst du direkt das Programm aus oder machst du noch andere geschichten vorher?
<Oins> vom Client per ssh -X user@ip und dann in der geöffneten session xcalc 
<Oins> dann kommt der Fehler.
<Oins> mit ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass auf dem server kein $DISPLAY var existiert.
<Oins> also echo $DISPLAY liefert leer
<Oins> zurück
<Oins> könnte es daran liegen und wenn ja, was muss $DISPLAY enthalten?
<sonotos> kann man ne ubuntu installation einfach von einer platte auf eine andere kopieren? bin mir gerade nicht sicher wegen der UUIDs der partitionen. image will ich nicht machen, richtig per copy und danach mit chroot und grub-updat + install
<Oins> ok, hab jetzt DISPLAY auf localhost:0.0 gesetzt. klappt trotdem nicht
<ppq> sonotos, wenn du die ganze hdd klonst, bleiben auch die uuids gleich
<sonotos> hm gut ich könnte das mit dd rüber dumpen und die letzte partition einfach vergrüßern
<sonotos> vergrößern
<ppq> sonotos, wenn nur kopieren, musst du das natürlich ändern. könnte theoretisch gehen, wenn du guckst dass du mit rechten und besitzern alles richtig machst
<sonotos> cp -a
<ppq> joa
<ppq> naja ich muss weg, viel spaß ;)
<sonotos> thx by
<koegs> sonotos: geht, musst du halt nachher die UUIDs in der fstab anpassen
<koegs> und halt grub2/mbr wieder installieren
<koegs> ich hatte das aber mit rsync gemacht
<sonotos> gut das waren die beiden sachen die ich auf dem schirm hatte, wusste nur aus dem ff nicht ob nicht nicht was übersehe
<sonotos> was passiert wenn ich das mit dd rüber clone, die alte sind 80gb die neue ist 120 kann man dann einfach die letzte: eine erweiterte partiton, vergrößern? oder kommt da nicht auch irgendwie die partitionstabelle durcheinander
<koegs> kannst im nachhinein vergrößern, ohne garantie das es klappt, daher vorher backup machen
<sonotos> gut backup hab ich ja mit der alten platte
<sonotos> joa mal versuchen, wollte nur kurz fragen bevor ich später allzuoffensichtlich meine zeit mit was verschwende
<sonotos> danke 
<koegs> gern geschehen
<Orcor> hallo ich habe Ubuntu 11.10 und habe volgendes Problem wegen der Soundeinstellung: wie kann ich es abschalten damit mein Mic nicht sttändig sich Automatisch einstellt voll Laut ich würde die Funktion abstellen aber leider finde ich nirgends wo was wiki konnte mir auch nicht helfen.
<littledarkcloud> >> /home/user/log.log, leitet ausgaben in eine datei um .... existiert eine möglichkeit die eingaben einzurücken??
<nxo> littledarkcloud, einfach alle zeilen mit tab/leerzeichen einrücken?
<nibbier> littledarkcloud, sed 's/^/ /g' /home/user/log.log
<nxo> oder sed 's/^/\t/', wenn du tabs willst..
<nibbier> und mit -i wenn dir das ergebis gefällt ;-)
<nxo> aber er hängt ja an, daher wird er das eher on the fly machen wollen, sprich <ausgabe erzeugender befehl> | sed 's/^/\t/' >> /home/user/log.log
<fornext> Habe auf eine externe Festplatte ein zweites System installiert. Leider wurde der Bootsektor auf der internen Platte überschrieben. Ich kann aber noch in das alte System booten. Leider kann ich mit grub-install den alten Zustand nicht mehr herstellen. Was mach ich falsch?
<koegs> !grub2 > fornext 
<koegs> !grub_2 > fornext 
<kubine>  fornext: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<koegs> fornext: da gibt es Reparatur und dann Reparatur mittels Desktop-CD
<koegs> bzw. im laufenden system
<fornext> koegs, geht es nicht aus dem original System. Ich komme da ja noch rein und die Configurationsdateien sollten dort auch vorhanden sein.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-im-laufenden-System
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<littledarkcloud> ja, ich wollte so drei leerzeichen haben und danach die eingabe ..... aber bei dem datum nicht eingerückt. (date +"%Y/%m/%d, %a   %H:%M'%S(%Z)" >>) wär echt übersichtlicher.
<Orcor> hallo ich habe Ubuntu 11.10 und habe volgendes Problem wegen der Soundeinstellung: wie kann ich es abschalten damit mein Mic nicht sttändig sich Automatisch einstellt voll Laut ich würde die Funktion abstellen aber leider finde ich nirgends wo was wiki konnte mir auch nicht helfen
<littledarkcloud> is wieder ne menge text (manpage) .... but thx. (dabei bin ich grad durch rsync durch.^^ omg.)
<nxo> littledarkcloud, guck dir mal sed an, das kann alles, was du brauchst. kann man auch gut nach googlen.
<littledarkcloud> werd ich auf jeden fall mach. :)
<p01nt3r> mein zeichensatz in openoffice ändert sich immer von verdana in calibri, wenn ich ein datumfeld einfüge und das dokument als .doc abspeichere. weiss da jemand ne lösung? habe schon alle betreffenden schriftarten von windows importiert.
<pup> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich unter gnome-shell die fensterknöpfe wieder auf die linke seite bekomme?
<p01nt3r> kannst du im gconf-editor unter "apps" einstellen
<dAnjou> pup: da is doch schon die sensible ecke. sicher, dass du das willst?
<fornext> koegs, danke hat funktioniert
<pup> dAnjou: naja, dass ich fenster maximiert hab, ist eher eine seltenheit - sollte also kein problem sein. außerdem spielt der ästhetische aspekt eine nicht zu unterschätzende rolle:)
<dAnjou> pup: ob die rechts oder links sind, spielt ne asthetische rolle? ^^
<dAnjou> aber gut .. jeder wie er meint
<pup> na aber sicher!:)
<p01nt3r> pup, gconf-editor -> metacity -> general -> button-layout hilft dir nicht?
<pup> p01nt3r, ja das war auch mein erster anlauf..gibts aber wohl nicht mehr (11.10)
<p01nt3r> ?
<pup> oder doch?
<p01nt3r> habe hier nur 10.04, kann es also nicht testen (wie wäre es mit nachschauen?)
<pup> p01nt3r, achja das gehört ja nicht zu xfce. hab hier xubuntu 11.10 und probier gnome-shell, das is der gconf-editor nicht von haus aus dabei
<p01nt3r> achso
<dAnjou> http://imgur.com/dsxKr
<kubine> Title: The most comfortable seat in the house - Imgur (at imgur.com)
<koegs> dAnjou: wc
<pup> aber benutzt gnome-shell nicht mutter? da komm ich ja mit metacity-einstellungen nicht weit..
<pup> alles klar, habs gefunden. gconf-editor: desktop-->gnome-->shell-->windows-->button_layout
<k3Rn> hi
<k3Rn> wie kann man die zeit stoppen, die ein prozess für die ausführung braucht? ich habe mal so einen befehl gesehn ...
<Fuchs> time
<Fuchs> eh, falsch
<Fuchs> nein, richtig
<LupusE> hi
<k1l_> time ist richtig. aber man time zeigt nicht auf das time, was die bash benutzt.
<k3Rn> danke
<srtu> jemand da der sich mim ubuntuusers wiki auskennt? hab da ne änderung gemacht die ich aber nicht absenden kann
<srtu> da steht in nem roten Balken "Dieses Feld ist zwingend erforderlich." tja aber wo muss ich jetzt nen haken reinsetzen? kann sein das d irgendwelche flash sachen laufen?
<jokrebel> srtu: Ubuntuusers hat nen eigenen Kanal.
<Fuchs> srtu: #ubuntuusers gerne :) 
<srtu> join FN' #ubuntuusers 
<srtu> ups
<potzblitz> wird die crontab eines benutzers ausgeführt, wenn dieser ausgelogged ist? falls ich screen benötige, muss ich dafür ne eigene screen-instanz nehmen?
<koegs> potzblitz: ja und jein
<potzblitz> koegs, danke
<Fussel> nabend, hab n par problemchen, mir stürzen dauernd programme ab
<jokrebel> Fussel: Welche Programme? Wann? Welches Ubuntu? Fehlermeldungen?
<Fussel> ah, ubuntu 10.04 und es sind sporadisch verschiedene programme
<Fussel> ich schick mal die .xsession-errors in nem paste
<Fussel> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406192/
<kubine> Title: .xsession-errors › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fussel> ich hol mir grad kurz was zum essen
<Fussel> re
<jokrebel> Fussel: Seit wann ist das so? Was wurde unmittelbar vorher gemacht? Ist alles Up-to-date? Gibt es Programme die nichtg betroffen sind? Definiere "stürzt ab" etwas präzieser, bitte.
<Fussel> jokrebel, nuja, sie gehen plötlich aus
<koegs> jupiter hat Probleme, lm-sensors nicht konfiguriert
<Fussel> mal firefox, mal x, mal war die gui vom updater durcheinder…
<koegs> dann hast du evtl. für jupiter das webupd8 ppa installiert?
<Fussel> jup, in der hoffnung strom zu sparen
<jokrebel> Fussel: Sollte Ich Fragen besser einzeln stellen, weil Du bei mehreren Fragen gleichzeitig nur teilweise beantwortest?
<koegs> och ne, mit dem schrott-ppa mach ich kein support, die hauen da so viel mist rein, da weiß man gar nicht mehr wo vorne und hinten ist
<Fussel> jokrebel, seit wann kann ich leider unpräzise beantworten, seit letzte woche?
<Fussel> und ich starte nicht jedes programm per terminal
<Fussel> koegs, ah, klemmts an dem jupiter?
<Fussel> gut, dann wird der eben nicht genommen, und fliecht wech
<koegs> Fussel: ich lese einfach nur die Meldung in deiner .xsession-errors, hast du das nicht getan?
<Fussel> sonst hab ich nur noch das ppa vom gma500(poulsbo) drauf, damit ich videos gucken kann
<Fussel> koegs, die sind alle von dem jupiter? weia :(
<jokrebel> Fussel: Ich denke eher er meinte, dass es an dem Gesamtpaket liegt, welches _viel_ Pakete durch PPA-Pakete ersetzt und man da dann unmöglich sagen kann von was es kommt.
<Fussel> der ging ne ganze weile ohne zu murren… nuj, wech damit
<Fussel> ahja, doll, dann wird wohl ne neuinstalion geschickter sein, bevor ich da alles einzeln rausfisch
<jokrebel> Fussel: ppa-purge ist Dein Freund.
<Fussel> joa, merk ich gerade :)
<jokrebel> Fussel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fussel> aber ich habs noch nicht drauf :D
<jokrebel> Fussel: Wie meinen?
<Fussel> jokrebel, ach, das geht nu immernoch?
<Fussel> ich, dachte ppa-purge muss vor dem ppa drauf sein
<jokrebel> Fussel: Das ppa-Purge kann man auch hinterher installieren soweit ich weis.
<jokrebel> Fussel: Und sollte Dir dann alle veränderten Pakete wieder auf echte Ubuntu-Versionen zurück-graden.
<Fussel> danke jokrebel und koegs :)
<jokrebel> Fussel: Gerne. Viel Erfolg!
<p01nt3r> wie komme ich wieder ins grub-menü, wenn ich die timeout auf 0 gesetzt habe?
<koegs> shift war afaik, wenn nicht, wars Escape
 * jokrebel ist sich da nicht sicher, ob das bei "Timeout = 0" klappen kann…
<koegs> dafür ist die tastenkombi aber da :)
<jokrebel> *gespannt sei*
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: koegs: AH! gefunden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Problembehebung#Ubuntu-oder-ein-anderes-Betriebssystem-werden-direkt-ohne-Anzeige-des-Auswahlmenues-geladen
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> hmm funzt nicht, jokrebel, wenn ich shift gleich am anfang halte, kommt zwar "Grub Loading", aber es wird dann kein Grub-Menü angezeigt, auch wenn ich shift dann kurz loslasse und sofort neu drauftippe. es bootet in jedem fall dann gleich windows...
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, is das bei grub-latency vielleicht noch anders?
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Du hast Grub (1)?
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, jo sollte noch lucid sein auf dem rechner
<p01nt3r> bin mir da aber jetzt nicht ganz sicher
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Sorry - sollte ist mir zu vage.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Schau doch mal in Deine /boot/grub ob es da ne menu.list gibt
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: menu.lst
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, werds per chroot-methode fixen, dachte aber es gäbe ne einfachere möglichkeit...
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Und grub.cfg
<littledarkcloud> rsync -a --exclude=/home/user/Verz/UVerz/* /home/user/Verz /home/user/backup/, rsync repliziert das /Verz nach /backup/ ..... doch es soll das /UVerz/ auch replizieren mit AUßNAHME des inhalts und der weiter darin enthaltenen unterverzeichnisse und der dateien.
<littledarkcloud> leider scheint das nicht so zu funktionieren, wie ich will --- irgendwie wird der absolute pfad nicht bei "--exclude=" akzeptiert. was hab ich falsch gemacht??
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Ich wes schon warum ich das auf 3 oder 5 Sekunden stelle ;-)
<jokrebel> +i
<p01nt3r> :-) werd ich mir auch mal merken müssen.
<nxo> littledarkcloud, mach mal --exclude=/home/user/Verz/UVerz/ /home/user/Verz/ /home/user/backup/
<koegs> littledarkcloud: es soll UVerz kopieren, aber nix was da drin ist? was macht das für einen Sinn?
<littledarkcloud> das der leere ordner erhalten bleibt.
<koegs> dann mach nen exclude und anschliessend ein mkdir :)
<littledarkcloud> hab ich eben schon versucht und mich nochmals vergewissert .... dann ignoriert es "--exlcude" komplett.
<littledarkcloud> --exclude=/home/user/Verz/UVerz/ /home/user/Verz/ /home/user/backup/
<nxo> dann nimm --filter
<koegs> afaik muss das letzte / weg
<koegs> im exclude... bitte mal FILTER RULES in "man rsync lesen"
<nxo> lässt er dann nicht UVerz ganz weg?
<nxo> ist nicht UVerz das verzeichnis und UVerz/ der inhalt?
<littledarkcloud> es geht darum, das ich mit absoluten pfadangaben arbeiten möchte.
<koegs> Woran liegt’s? Die Pfadangabe bei der Exclude-Option darf nicht absolut, sondern muss quasi-relativ zum Ausgangsverzeichnis der Quellenangabe sein.
<koegs> http://blog.oswaldism.de/2008/06/24/rsync-und-das-ratsel-um-die-exclude-option/
<kubine> Title: kai 'oswald' seidler » blog » rsync und das Rätsel um die Exclude-Option (at blog.oswaldism.de)
<PBeck> ich habe hier einen photosmart 7510 und versuche derzeit randlos auf 10x15 mm fotopapier zu drucken. Mit welchem programm druckt ihr? Ich bekomme keinen randlos druck hin. Er sollte ja wenn möglich aufskalieren
<k1l_> littledarkcloud: du musst jedem exklude ordner vorher exclude vorschreiben, wie im wiki erklärt
<k1l_> !rsync > littledarkcloud 
<kubine>  littledarkcloud: Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<littledarkcloud> ich les es mir grade durch(blog). manpage rsync und wiki hab ich schon komplett gelesen.
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, habs per chroot gefixed, aber schon komisch, dass das mit dem shift nicht funktioniert hat, oder? ist übrigens doch ubuntu 11.10 drauf
<sdx23> littledarkcloud: man kann auch ein include (das verzeichnis) und exclude(den inhalt) machen
<tic66> Hallo, ich mounte per fstab ein verschlüsseltes Gerät mit "/dev/mapper/p1 /home/user/p1  auto defaults 0 0". Wenn ich im Nautilus das Verzeichnis p1 öffne springt er zwar auf die Festplatte aber zeigt keine Dateien an. Wenn ich das Gerät manuell auf /mnt mounte, funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Wo kann der Fehler sein?
<sdx23> tic66: dasselbe wie letzt: home nicht da, wenn gemountet wird.
<sdx23> tic66: umounte das mal und mounte mittels: mount -a # dann wird's funktionieren, wenn's daran lag.
<profus2> guten Abend, wie kann ich feststellen, ob ich einen bestimmten treiber schon installiert habe, im Software Center wird er nicht angezeigt
<profus2> es handelt sich für den treiber für smartcard scr 335
<tic66> sdx23, du hast recht, mist
<profus2> die smartcard lässt sich unter 11.10 xubuntu nicht ansprechen bzw. gibt kein lebenszeichen von sich
<sdx23> tic66: mounte doch nach /mnt und leg ins home einen Symlink. Alternativ beim Einloggen mounten lassen.
<tic66> sdx23, danke gute idee, funktioniert mit dem link
<tic66> sdx23, in welcher Datei müsste der mount Befehl rein, wenn ich es erst nach dem Anmelden mounten möchte?
<sdx23> tic66: Kommt auf dein Desktop-Environment an. Für KDE und Gnome müsste ich selbst nachsehen, es hilft der Wiki-Artikel zu "Autostart".
<tic66> alles klar danke, ~/.config/autostart .desktop
<x3oo_> hi, kann mir jemand kurz helfen: meine usb-soundkarte ruckelt/knack manchmal insbesondere wenn cpu auf ondemand ist. könnte es an usb-autosuspend liegen? oder ausschließlich an cpu-performance?
<x3oo_> ist nen notebook....
<x3oo_> deswegen wärs schön ne stromsparende lösung zu finden
<apollo13> usb soundkarte weghauen und die onboard nehmen ist wohl stromsparender ;)
<x3oo_> :)
<x3oo_> ja ist 5.1...
<x3oo_> ich kann das knacken auch nicht reproduzieren, manchmal halt da manchmal nicht...
<x3oo_> ah ich glaub es hängt mitunter mit dem verwendeten codec zusammen
<fellbuendel> Bei usb ist der Prozessor an jedem Datenverkehr beteiligt... wenn der gerade anderes zu tun hat oder stark runtergetaktet ist kann das schon mal schief gehen
<fellbuendel> wenn man dann noch Hardware mit miesen Treibern und am besten winzigem uffer in der Karte selber erwischt hat, dann...
<daswort> wie war doch gleich der ftp-befehl zum verschieben? mv ändert bei mir nur dinge im lokalen namensraum
<sysdef> daswort: http://www.cs.colostate.edu/helpdocs/ftp.html
<kubine> Title: Basic FTP Commands (at www.cs.colostate.edu)
<jokrebel> daswort: Es gibt ein Wiki für FTP bei ubuntuusers, vielleich bringt Dich das (oder ein weiterführender Link) auf die richtige Fährte; http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FTP
<kubine> Title: FTP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sysdef> bzt. http://www.webcom.com/help/ftp/rename.shtml
<kubine> Title: Using FTP: Renaming and Moving Files (at www.webcom.com)
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein Hardware-Problem.
<daswort> Danke, für die reichhaltigen Links. Man muss `rename` nutzen, also genau entgegen gestellt zu mv.
<FUZxxl> Gibt es einen Channel der besser dafür geeignet ist, als dieser?
<ppq> FUZxxl: schieß los ;) aber wenn es eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic passt, dann eher da.
<p01nt3r> FUZxxl, wir sind in offtopic ganz ohr :-)
<UE-> Guten Abend, habe das Problem, dass ich Nautilus auf einem KDE-Desktop öffne und die Ordner nur als "Blatt" mit einem davor stehenden Dreieck und nicht als Order angezeigt werden
<ppq> UE-: das ist ein icon-problem. es könnte sein, dass dir da ein paket fehlt. aber nur mal aus neugierde, wieso nutzt du nautilus unter kde?
<UE-> Gefällt mir einfach am besten!
<UE-> Welches Paket könnte es sein?
<ppq> UE-: welches ubuntu hast du denn?
<UE-> Ubuntu 11.10
<tripled> kann ich mit rhytmnbox auch videos auf meinen ipod laden? (ich sehe nur den ordner musiksammlung und podcasts aber keine videos) 
<daswort> tripled, ne rhythmbox kann keine videos. Banshee schon
<tripled> daswort: danke dann wechsel ich wohl oder übel 
<tobago> Someone bought the raspberry pi?
<ppq> UE-: puh, da finde ich auch grad nichts zu
<daswort> tobago, no. ne delivery for private persons in german speaking 
<UE-> @ppq danke fürs suchen
<daswort> *countires
<daswort> *countries  *meh*
<daswort> tripled, oder du schaust mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ipod
<kubine> Title: iPod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Haferstroh> Hallo, ich habe hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Shell einen Fehler gefunden. Der Bildschirm wird anscheinend nicht mit  Strg+Alt+Pfeilhoch+R aufgenommen, sondern  mit Alt+Strg+Umschalt+R
<kubine> Title: Gnome Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> Haferstroh: dieser pfeil da bedeutet shift (umschalt)
<ppq> Haferstroh: das symbol für pfeil-hoch siehst du etwas weiter oben im artikel, das ist dünner
<Haferstroh> ppg: Okay
<Haferstroh> naja ich finde "Umschalt" ist offensichtlicher :-)
<ppq> Haferstroh: ppq heiße ich :) du kannst übrigens im irc (wie auch im terminal) dinge vervollständingen, auch nicks, indem du nach den anfangsbuichstaben auf TAB drückst
<jokrebel> Haferstroh: Dann änder es, es ist ein Wiki. Oder wende Dich an #ubuntuusers
<ppq> jokrebel: ist schon richtig so.
<Haferstroh> Ich wollte gerade ein Bildschirmvideo erstellen, aber ich habe keinen Ton, obwohl der Pegel des Mikrofon in den Systemeinstellungen:Audio ausschlägt
<Haferstroh> jokrebel: kann ich denn da so einfach was ändern?
<ppq> jokrebel: die frage ist eher, ob das symbol für shift angemessen ist, was aber tatsächlich besser nach #ubuntuusers passt
<Haferstroh> ja komm geschenkt :-) vielleicht kann ich es ja da im wiki ändern (lassen)
<ppq> Haferstroh: du möchtest das, was dein mikrofon aufnimmt, gleichzeitig abspielen? dann wirf mal einen blick in den mixer, da gibt es einen extra regler für. zb im programm 'alsamixer' im terminal
<Haferstroh> ja hab ich hier vor mir, hab aber keinen Regler für mic irgendwie
<ppq> Haferstroh: kannst du mal einen screenshot machen von dem alsamixer-fenster?
<Haferstroh> jop
<Haferstroh> wo kann ich es hochladen? @ ppq
<ppq> Haferstroh: z.b. auf http://imgur.com
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<Haferstroh> nee schon gut :-) habs gefunden mußte f3 drücken für alle Regler
<ppq> ok
<Haferstroh> obwohl geht immer noch nicht -.-
<Haferstroh> warte ich schick es 
<Haferstroh> ppq: hier http://imgur.com/kWZ3D
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<ppq> Haferstroh: du musst in den wiedergabe-bereich gehen mit F3. du willst ja die lautstärke der *wiedergabe* des tons vom mikro regeln, die dürfte ganz runtergeschraubt sein, denn das ist so standard
<daswort> tztz, Haferstroh ich kenne die Vorlagen im wiki ;)
<Haferstroh> ppq: hier habe ich noch eins gemacht. Da ist aberkein Regler http://imgur.com/80erO
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<robophant> hallo alle, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mich auf meinem rechner bei ubuntu one mit anderem benutzernamen anmelden kann?
<p01nt3r> da sind vielleicht noch mehr regler, die du so nicht siehst, erst wenn du mit dem "cursor" nach rechts wanderst?
<Haferstroh> nee ich hab da keine anderen Regler
<daswort> Haferstroh, welche Taste ist denn deiner Meinung nach angemessener?
<ppq> Haferstroh: da geht es rechts noch weiter. vergrößer mal das terminalfenster oder geh mit den pfeiltasten nach rechts.
<Haferstroh> Schreib doch einfach "Umschalt-Links" :daswort
<kooldavi> weiß jemand, warum ich meine dateien und ordner meiner externen festplatte nur im terminal sehen kann, im nautilus allerdings nicht?
<Haferstroh> ppq: ich hab nur die hier: http://imgur.com/P3R94 
<Haferstroh> da ist nichts anderes irgenwie o.O
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<ppq> Haferstroh: ach und den regler "speaker" kannst du mal testen. un-muten mit der m-taste
<kooldavi> p.s.: festplatte hat ntfs-format. einer andere ntfs-partition ist eingehangen und dort geht alles, wie gewohnt
<daswort> Haferstroh, ist aber eigentlich gang und gebe Tasten als Tasten darzustellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wiki/Tasten
<kubine> Title: Tasten › Wiki › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Haferstroh> daswort, es ist nur so, daß "Umschalt" von jedem schneller als die Hochstelltaste erkannt wird als Pfeilhoch (der auch mißinterpretiert werden kann als Pfeil des Pfeilblocks)
<ppq> kooldavi: doofe frage, aber hast du geguckt dass du mit nautilus am richtigen pfad bist? also von / aus zum richtigen pfad gegangen bist und nicht auf ein mysteriöses festplattensymbol geklickt hast?
<Haferstroh> aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur dämlich und erkenne sowas nicht auf anhieb
<Haferstroh> hier tut sich nix -.- wird einfach kein Ton aufgenommen 
<kooldavi> ppq: ja mehrmals überprüft :)
<ppq> kooldavi: ok dann bin ich still ;)
<kooldavi> ppq: und wahrscheinlich genau so ratlos wie ich ;)
<ppq> kooldavi: joa. hm, mal in dmesg geguckt?
<daswort> das ist aber ein leerer Pfeil! Haferstroh 
<Haferstroh> ja wenn Du denkst, daß es unnötig ist, dann ist doch auch okay. Dann mach halt an ersichtlicher Stelle nen Hinweis, daß es sich dabei um die linke Umschalttaste handelt 
<Haferstroh> @ daswort
<daswort> kann auch die Rechte sein :P 
<Haferstroh> meinetwegen :P
<Haferstroh> also der gnome-sound-recorder nimmt meine Stimme ohne Probleme auf. Wenn ich nen Bildschirmvideo mache, dann ist das ohne Ton. Ist das normal?
<daswort> ich schau mal obs eindeutiger geht
<daswort> ja
<Haferstroh> ja @ normal ?
<kooldavi> ppq: ja gerade nachgeschaut, aber werde da nicht zu 100% schlau draus 
<Haferstroh> daswort: ist das auch bei der Videofunktion der gnome-shell so?
<ppq> kooldavi: 'dmesg | pastebinit' vllt. ja einer von uns
<kooldavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/862561/
<daswort> ja = normal. Ich schau mal kurz obs da vielleicht nen dconf-schlüssel für gibt
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<daswort> @ Haferstroh 
<Haferstroh> okay 
<ppq> kooldavi: also falls du die 1tb externe hdd ab und zu mal ausgemacht hast, sieht das alles unbedenklich aus
<ppq> 4 mal disconnectet
<kooldavi> ja
<kooldavi> hab verschiedene usb ports probiert :)
<ppq> merkwürdig. und rechte passten alle? 'ls -la /pfad/zum/mountpunkt' 
<kooldavi> bin eigentümer und habe alle rechte, ja
<daswort> hmm??? Ich habe keinen dconf-Schlüssel unter /apps/gnome-shell
<ppq> kooldavi: puh, dann bin ich mal wieder am ende meines lateins :P andere dateimanager gehen?
<kooldavi> ppq: eins macht mich gerade stutzig. da ist ein ordner der nennt sich "$RECYCLE.BIN". bei den rechten sidn fragezeichen, beim eigentümer usw. auch
<kooldavi> ppq: hab noch keinen anderen ausprobiert. müsste ja dann noch einen installieren :)
<kooldavi> ppq: in filezilla z.b. werden mir alle dateien angezeigt. 
<daswort> kooldavi, das sind windows dateien! Damit kann Linux nichts anfangen
<kooldavi> daswort: ja ich weiß, aber wie bekomme ich den ordner wieder weg?
<daswort> Fragezeichen da NTFS keine ACL unterstützt.
<daswort> löschen. Habe dein Problem aber nicht gut verfolgt. VIa Konsole kannst du doch noch arbeiten oder? 
<daswort> Die Dateien machen aber nichts kaputt, nur nebenbei
<kooldavi> ja kann via konsole auf die dateien zugreifen. ok wenn sie nichts kaputt machen, dann lass ich sie da :)
<kooldavi> naja vll hilft ja einfach ein neustart :P
<daswort> Neustart? Wieso bist du auf Windows? :P Neustart ist so 2009!
<kooldavi> :D
<daswort> Wenn du Windows fährst ist vllt schlauer die Datei zu behalten, man weiß ja nie was Win recyclen möchte.
<CalebRip> Ich habe Probleme mit meinem Netzwerk. Ständig werden meine IP-Adresse und die resov.conf geändert, obwohl ich inzwischen das Netzwerk statisch eingestellt habe (11.10).
<CalebRip> Bei dmesg konnte ich keine Meldungen entdecken.
<robophant> hallo alle, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mich auf meinem rechner bei ubuntu one mit anderem benutzernamen anmelden kann?
<Haferstroh> die .bin datei wird doch immer wieder neu angelegt. ist wie die datei .trash 
<kooldavi> hab gerade noch mit backtrack in der vm geguckt, ob ich dort die dateien sehe, aber genau das gleiche. via konsole ja, dateimanager nein
<ppq> Haferstroh: das ist ein verzeichnis
<ppq> *sind verzeichnisse
<Haferstroh> ja und ? aber nur für Müll
<daswort> Haferstroh, aber vielleicht braucht kooldavi seinen Müll ja noch!
<Haferstroh> Das ist dann natürlich was anderes ^^
<daswort> robophant, werd bitte genauer wir wissen nicht was du meinst.
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<robophant> daswort, also wenn ich das icon anklicke und ubunu one startet, möchte ich einen anderen benutzer wählen. ich habe versehentlich 2 ubuntu one accounts
<daswort> Haferstroh, kannst du mal bei deinem gconf-editor unter /apps/gnome-shell schauen? 
<daswort> achso nur das robophant , mom
<robophant> daswort, damit 2 rechner syncen können
<robophant> daswort, hab auf beiden jeweils nen anderen account dummerweise eingerichtet
<robophant> daswort, hab lange gesucht, aber nichts gefunden
<daswort> Reiter: Benutzerkonto, --> Benutzerkonto bearbeiten. Oder welche Version nutzt du?
<robophant> 11.10
<robophant> da gibts nichtmal "datei"
<robophant> daswort, beim bearbeiten kann ich nur den account aendern der sich auf dem jeweiligen rechenr befindet
<robophant> *rechner
<robophant> daswort, hilft es viell. wenn ich die config lösche?
<daswort> ja, würde es robophant 
<robophant> dann würde ich bei restart von ubuntu one nach nem accoutn gefragt, oder?
<daswort> ne bei nem restart von u1
<Haferstroh> was soll ich schauen @ daswort?
<daswort> robophant, ~/.config/ubuntuone
<robophant> daswort, thx 
<daswort> Haferstroh, steht doch oben. Oder weißt du nicht was ich meine?
<Haferstroh> daswort: ich hab den Ordner "gnome-shell" nicht
<Haferstroh> /home/name/.gconf/apps gibt es keinen Ordner "gnome-shell"
<kooldavi> wie kann ich denn die $RECICLE-BIN datei löschen? hab's mit root und den parametern -rv probiert. folgender fehler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/862599/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<PrototypeX29A> jedes mal wenn mein display sich aendert (z.b. bei spielen mit vollbild oder direkt nach denm booten) stellt sich mein display in irgendsoeine energiespar einstellung und man kann fast nix mehr erkennen. Ich habe einen workaround der nach dem booten das wieder zurueckstellt, aber sobald ich alt-ctrl-ftaste druecke ist wieder alles dunkel
<robophant> daswort, ich seh grad, das der ordner leer ist. gibts da noch nen anderen?
<Haferstroh> kooldavi kannst ja auch den Dateimanager mittels gksudo starten und dann die Datei versuchen zu löschen
<Haferstroh> daswort: der Ordner ist hier: /home/name/.local/share/gnome-shell
<kooldavi> Haferstroh: im dateimanager sehe ich ja keine dateien. das ist ja mein problem :)
<Haferstroh> wieso siehst Du keine Dateien? Überhaupt keine?
<kooldavi> Haferstroh: keine dateien der externen festplatte. sonst ist alles ganz normal. auch die gemountete interne ntfs-partition sehe ich ganz normal. nur dateien der externen eben nicht
<Haferstroh> und die Externe-Festplatte ist ansonsten leer ?
<kooldavi> Haferstroh: nein. ~250gb belegt
<robophant> daswort, der ordner "~/.config/ubuntuone" enthielt keine Dateien. Soll ich stattdessen irgendwas aus ".local/share/ubuntuone" löschen?
<daswort> Haferstroh, DDDDconf! `dconf-editor` öffnen!
<robophant> daswort, sonst finde ich nichts
<PrototypeX29A> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/752165
<kubine> Title: Bug #752165 “Blank Screen in Natty” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<daswort> robophant, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntu_one
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu One › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kooldavi> ok iwas merkwürdiges läuft hier ab. jetzt hat sich mein hintergrundbild auch noch geändert oO
<Haferstroh> daswort: hab ich nicht installiert
<PrototypeX29A> ich benutze diesen workaround, aber hat jemand eine idee wie ich den jedes mal anwenden kann nachdem sich der screen zurueckgesetzt hat?
<daswort> kooldavi, schonmal manuell eingehängt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<kubine> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> Haferstroh, `dconf-utils` installieren, bitte.
<Haferstroh> daswort: dconf-tools heißt das wohl jetzt anscheinend. ist installiert jetzt
<daswort> ja, das paket der befehl ist aber wie vorhin geschrieben Haferstroh 
<Haferstroh> daswort: ich soll also eintippen dconf-editor /apps/gnome-shell ?
<daswort> geht auch ohne 
<daswort> ist grafisch
<Haferstroh> ja okay hab ihn offen
<Haferstroh> unter "apps" hab ich kein "gnome-shell"
<daswort> hmmm…
<daswort> bei mir auch. komisch
<Haferstroh> naja bin malweg
<Haferstroh> tschüß
<kooldavi> hm mit manuellem mounten klappt es auch nicht
<luffy_mc13> Hi kann mir jmnd helfen?
<bekks> Wissen wir nicht.
<bekks> ! frag > luffy_mc13 
<kubine>  luffy_mc13: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<luffy_mc13> :)
<luffy_mc13> i know wie das läuft :p
<luffy_mc13> ich suche die ssh keys... :) wo sind die bei ubuntu standart maßig abgeleft
<ppq> in ~/.ssh mal geguckt?
<luffy_mc13> nicht vorhanden
<luffy_mc13> :/
<luffy_mc13> darauf ist auch plesk installiert...
<luffy_mc13> also ist ein server...
<ppq> dann /etc/ssh 
<luffy_mc13> ok danke ich schau ma
<bekks> Wenn sie an beiden Orten nicht sind, sind sie bisher nicht generiert.
<luffy_mc13> danke ppq
<luffy_mc13> works
<luffy_mc13> ;9
<ppq> .oO(was auch immer du vorhast)
<ppq> keine ursache
<PrototypeX29A> jemand eine idee, wie ich die prioritaet von diesem bug hier pushen kann? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/740893
<kubine> Title: Bug #740893 “Kernel 2.6.38-7 completely dims screen on Intel GMA... : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<DerHeld> hihu hab meine nvidia treiber über apt geupdated nun geht nix mehr, wie kann ich nvidia wieder "downgraden" ?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<DerHeld> bekomm nun immer den Fehler "Could not start kdeini4 check your installation"
<DerHeld> natty
<bekks> Hast Du ein PPA benutzt für das Update?
<PrototypeX29A> gibt es eigentlich einen dist-downgrade?
<bekks> PrototypeX29A: Nein.
<ppq> DerHeld: führ doch mal 'sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh' aus, entpack das ergebnis und pack es für uns in einen pastebin
<DerHeld> nein kein ppa
<DerHeld> waren "normale" apt-get update && apt-get upgrade - upgrades ^^
<DerHeld> hab schon versucht nvidia neu zu installieren 
<DerHeld> hat nix gebracht, auch alte kernels booten etc. geht nicht
<Fuchs> ist auch kein nvidia Problem, ehrlich gesagt
<DerHeld> nuja hab sonst nix installiert
<Fuchs> Could not start kdeini4  << da fehlt ein t, erstens, und das ist ein nicht startendes KDE, zweitens
<Fuchs> ein Versuch mit einer anderen Desktopumgebung waere da ggf. einen Versuch wert
<DerHeld> lol?
<PrototypeX29A> gibt es die moeglichkeit mit "boardmitteln" nen 3.2er Kernel zu installieren ohne am ubuntu-packaging vorbeizuwirtschaften?
<Fuchs> PrototypeX29A: mit ppas, was so semi am ubuntu-packaging vorbei und nur auf eigenes Risiko ist
<PrototypeX29A> Fuchs: ich dachte ich haette das mal ohne ppas gemacht 
<ppq> PrototypeX29A: gibt es, ja. allerdings sind alle wege unsupported, da das entweder kernel ohne ubuntu patches, oder welche aus einem noch nicht erschienenen ubuntu-release (release-mixing ist böse) oder ein selbst kompilierter.
<PrototypeX29A> Fuchs: und soweit ich weiss ist bei ubuntu alles auf eigenes risiko :)
<Fuchs> PrototypeX29A: Du kannst auch einfach einen selber kompilieren, wenn es Dir freude bereitet
<ppq> +sind
<Fuchs> PrototypeX29A: das ist dann aber komplett an der Paketverwaltung vorbei und wird reihenweise Probleme mit externen Treibern machen
<PrototypeX29A> Fuchs: ich will es auch vermeiden, nur wenn ich mich zwischen konkreten problemen mit 3.0.0 und theoretischen bei 3.2.x entscheiden muss, waehl ich letzteres
<ppq> Fuchs: man kann auch so bauen, dass das friedlich koexistiert, mit dkms klarkommt und automatisch von grub erkannt wird
<Fuchs> ppq: kann man, wenn man weiss wie 
<ppq> steht zum glück im wiki schritt für schritt :)
<bekks> PrototypeX29A: Im Wiki ist beschrieben wie man sich einen eigenen Kernel als .deb bauen kann.
<PrototypeX29A> stimmt, ich erinner mich sogar das mal gemacht zu haben 
 * PrototypeX29A durchkramt sein gedaechtnis
<PrototypeX29A> gabs nicht auch nen PPA dass einem den aktuellen linux-kernel fuer ubuntu anbot?
<ppq> das wäre ohne ubuntu-patches
<bekks> Den aktuellen mainline kernel.
<ppq> ureadahead und apparmor sind da zb nicht mit drin
<PrototypeX29A> brauch ich das?
<bekks> ppq: apparmor ist zumindest im 3.x auch im kernel.org-Kernel.
<ppq> achso, gut zu wissen
<DerHeld> Wie kann ich nun den nvidia-treiber wieder downgraden?
<DerHeld> btw habs, geht wieder alles :-) Danke an Fuchs
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-01
<daswort> Wie überprüft man in nem Shellscript ob eine Datei existiert oder nicht? Ich wüsste nur wieder Varianten bei denen man etwas auf den Kopf bekommt (cat) :(
<ryu> daswort, "test"
<daswort> ryu, ein bisschen genauer, bitte. Weiß so nicht was du meinst :(
<daswort> achso, das Prog heißt `test` *tztz* dank dir
<daswort> @ ryu 
<ryu> grade hatte ich mein beispiel skript fertig :P
<ryu> für bloße existenz nimmt man halt -e mit anderen parametern kann man noch testen obs ne datei oder nen ordner ist oder schreibbar, etc
<daswort> Dachte zuerst du meinst die """, weil ich vergessen hatte dass die zsh bei mir automatisch verzeichnisse wechselt oder Programme zu den endungen findet. Weshalb "DATEI" immer "Magisch" war :D
<daswort> ryu, könntest du mir noch sagen wie ich den Rückgabewert überprüfe? Habe lange nicht mehr mir der Bash gearbeitet.
<ryu> if [ -e gangabweichung.ods ]; und dann weiter mit then if else fi
<daswort> Eigentlich zu einfach. Aber gut das ich jetzt auch `test` kenne :)
<daswort> $(echo $PFAD)datei gibt mir immer "keine Berechtigung" zurück (funktioniert trotzdem). ryu  - Idee?
<ryu> hm, hast du die nötigen rechte für den pfad?
<daswort> $PFAD =  /home/daswort/
<ryu> hm, keine ahnung
<daswort> Rückgabe ist 126 um genau zu sein… nur nebenbei
<sysdef> daswort: PFAD=/home/daswort/"
<sysdef> ohne $ davor
<sysdef> touch test.foo;PFAD=$HOMEDIR;[ -e ${PFAD}test.foo ] && { echo existiert\!; }
<sysdef> cd;touch test.foo;PFAD=$HOMEDIR;[ -e ${PFAD}test.foo ] && { echo existiert\!; }
<daswort> sysdef, das war nur eine erläuterung für ryu was PFAD ist die Zuweisung ist "VAR=wert" !
<sysdef> die line sollte dir weiter helfen. .o( gruesse aus #bash-de )
<daswort> so meintest du dass. dank dir. sysdef 
<sysdef> ok, die umleitung nach ##bash-de ist platt :s
<sysdef> n8
<osiris> hi
<Haferstroh> Guten Morgen, weiß jemand wie man den Resourcenverbrauch bei einer gleichzeitigen Bildschirm- und Tonaufnahme verringern kann? Ich hab zwar nen Core2Duo und 4Gb Ram, aber trotzdem wird das System total langsam, wenn ich so eine gleichzeitige Aufnahme mache
<luffy_mc13> Moin Moin sagt ma nutzt hier wer eigentlich noch bnc's??
<koegs> luffy_mc13: willst du einen BNC unter Ubuntu laufen lassen?
<luffy_mc13> @koegs ja wollte ich machen... :)
<luffy_mc13> hast du eine idee was gut ist dafür?!?
<koegs> luffy_mc13: bitte keine ungefragten Queries
<luffy_mc13> alles klar 
<luffy_mc13> und was sagst du dazu?
<dAnjou> luffy_mc13: wenn du nen 24/7 laufenden rechner hast, warum dann nich gleich irssi in ner screen-session?
<bullgard4> Ich nutze BNC.
<luffy_mc13> ich hab ja kein rechner laufen sondern nen vserver...
<luffy_mc13> und darauf wollt ich ein bnc laufen lassen
<dAnjou> luffy_mc13: was überhaupt keinen unterschied macht
<luffy_mc13> okayy...
<luffy_mc13> ich werd mir irssi mal anschauen
<dAnjou> luffy_mc13: und weiterhin sehe ich nicht, dass du ein problem hast, das es hier zu lösen gilt
<dAnjou> oder doch?
<LetoThe2nd> luffy_mc13: und das lsb_release -a des vservers gibst du uns zum anschauen, dann reden wir weiter. ansonsten nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> luffy_mc13: -> in ein pastebin
<luffy_mc13> direktes problem nicht ich wollt halt einfach mal nachfragen...
<luffy_mc13> dann geh ich auf die of topic
<dAnjou> brav
<luffy_mc13> :p o/
<littledarkcloud> md5sum /home/user/Verz/* > datei.md5, erstellt von allen dateien die sich im ordner /Verz befinden eine md5summe und schreibt sie in datei.md5 ..... leider werden unterordner nicht berücksichtigt. wie kann man md5sum anweisen auch diese dateien zu berücksichtigen??
<koegs> littledarkcloud: mit find und exec
<LetoThe2nd> unterschied globbing - parameter, fürs verständnis.
<littledarkcloud> also alleine schafft md5sum das nicht??
<LetoThe2nd> exakt
<koegs> wie LetoThe2nd schon sagte, guck dir mal an was globbing bedeutet, speziell im zusammenhang mit der bash
<koegs> aus diesem grund musst du nämlich find zur Hilfe nehmen
<LetoThe2nd> ich habs dir schon mal gesagt. ein tool, eine aufgabe. md5sum macht - md5-prüfsummen. es sucht keine dateien, rennt durch keine pfade, nichts. eine datei rein, eine prüfsumme raus. dafür, in einem verzeichnisbaum dateien zu finden und was damit zu machen, gibts eben z.b. find.
<LetoThe2nd> dat nennt man denn unix-philosophie, jong.
<LetoThe2nd> ;)
<littledarkcloud> jup, ich weiß was du meinst --- wollt mir nur sicher sein das ichs hier auch richtig verstanden hab. es gibt ja für andere programme auch die option -r, nur hier leider nicht. "macht nur eine aufgabe, dafür dann aber richtig" .... ich weiß.^^
<littledarkcloud> wo wir doch gerade dabei sind, ..... grundprinzip is doch das alles eine datei is unter unixartigen ..... also müßte es doch möglich sein auch von ordnern md5sums zu bilden, oder??
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: nein, und das thema hatten wir vor ein paar wochen schon. vielelicht magst du mal einen blick ein dein eigenes backlog werfen :)
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: btw, ich glaub du solltest deine tastatur erneuern. es scheint als würde die '.'-taste ziemlich prellen.
<littledarkcloud> XD
<littledarkcloud> (hoffe das du nicht für jedes übertragene byte zahlen mußt. ;))
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: und ungefragte queries gehen sowas von überhaupt nicht.
<littledarkcloud> sry, dachte nur das es OT is und privat gefragt werden sollte.
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: komm malö kurz in den OT-channel, bitte.
<malformed> moin, ich möchte den kwriter deinstallieren, dabei wird aber auch kde-baseapps und kde-plasma-desktop gelöscht - kann ich das problemlos machen, oder ist mein kde/kubuntu dann kaputt?
<Mike1> malformed: das sind doch eh nur Meta-Pakete
<littledarkcloud> @LetoThe2nd, darf ich dich 1frage pm fragen?
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: von mir aus.
<malformed> Mike1: okay - das heißt dann wohl ja ?
<Mike1> „Ein Metapaket verhält sich praktisch wie ein Programmbündel: enthalten ist keine eigene Software, sondern nur definierte Abhängigkeiten von anderen Paketen. Installiert man das Metapaket, werden automatisch alle direkten und indirekten Abhängigkeiten installiert. Da Metapakete selber keinerlei Daten enthalten, können sie gefahrlos deinstalliert werden.
<Mike1> “
<Mike1> sagt das UU-Wiki
<malformed> vielen Dank =)
<p01nt3r> ich habe eine ntfs-partition unter "/" (root) gemountet via /etc/fstab. wie kann ich den besitzer dieses mount-punktes von root auf meinen benutzer ändern?
<p01nt3r> hinweis: wie chown/chmod funktionieren, weiss ich.
<p01nt3r> wenn ich allerdings "sudo chown user:user /name-der-partition" mache, gehört das teil immer noch root?
<littledarkcloud> @LetoThe2nd, okay.
<p01nt3r> fstab-zeile für die partition ist: UUID=foo-bar /name-der-partition	ntfs	defaults
<p01nt3r> oder muss ich die dazu per ntfs-3g einbinden?
<p01nt3r> oder sollte ich einen anderen mount-punkt wählen?
<LetoThe2nd> !fstab > p01nt3r 
<kubine>  p01nt3r: Informationen zu fstab finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<LetoThe2nd> p01nt3r: und im allgemeinen legt man mountpoints, wenn es keine spezifischen gründe zur abweichung gibt, in /mnt/ ab
<p01nt3r> LetoThe2nd, das hat ubuntu bei der installation aber so geschustert
<LetoThe2nd> p01nt3r: ubuntu "schustert" bei der isntallation überhaupt nichts mit ntfs, ausser du sagst es ihm ausdrücklich.
<Mike1> LetoThe2nd: /media ist doch seit Jahren zum Mounten üblich
<Mike1> und meine Windows-Partition hängt in /windows
<LetoThe2nd> Mike1: ja, jein. im allgemeinen sagt man automounter-geschichten gehen nach /media, fest per fstab gemountete (festplatten) nach /mnt
<LetoThe2nd> Mike1: ist aber keine harte technische bestimmung, das ist richtig.
<LetoThe2nd> Mike1: hintergrund: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<kubine> Title: Filesystem Hierarchy Standard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<p01nt3r> das komische daran ist: obwohl der mountpunkt besagter partition der gruppe plugdev gehört und ich als user auch in dieser gruppe bin, habe ich als user nicht alle rechte auf diese partition, ich kann z.b. keinen mv-befehl mit ziel der besagten partition ausführen, dann kommt eine meldung "operation nicht erlaubt" - woran kann das dann noch liegen? 
<LetoThe2nd> p01nt3r: falls wir immer noch von dem ntfs reden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Windows-Dateisysteme
<kubine> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<HansiSolo> Habe mich bei der Fehlersuche verirrt. In meinen virtuellen Terminals,z.B. gnome-terminal, funktionieren z.Z. keine Umlaute. In allen anderen Applikationen allerdings schon. Aber bei einer remote-verbindung zu einem anderen Rechner vom selben Terminal aus, sehe ich Umlaute.  Ich habe das wiki-spracheinstellungen durchgearbeitet, locale-ausgabe sieht unverd?chtig aus (bis auf LC_ALL alles auf de_DE@UTF-8). Default-Encoding steht merkw?rdiger
<HansiSolo>  weise auf ANSIX4.3-1968, aber auch UTF-8 und ISO8859-1 funktonieren nicht. Ich habe gerade keine Idee, wo ich weitersuchen kann.
<p01nt3r> LetoThe2nd, danke!
<tprommi> Hallo. Bei mir gibt der Befehl 'unity --reset' jede Menge Fehler aus. Seit dem geht die Syncronisierung mit Ubuntu One nicht mehr. Hier die Ausgabe http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406222/ . Hat jemand eine Idee?
<kubine> Title: Log_unity_reset › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Blacki> moin moin
<Blacki> hat unter umständen jemand ein kleines bisschen lust mir bei einem Problem zu helfen ?
<tprommi> Blacki, versuch es doch einfach mal.
<MarkusH> !frag > Blacki
<kubine>  Blacki: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Blacki> also : ich hab vorhin ubuntu 10.04 (x64). Nach der installation bekomme ich von grub eine Fehlermeldung : no such device: 37c178d6-ec3b-4d69-b06d-342b85f810c8   Zum system : 12 GB ram Intel I7 und ich habe einen "Festplatten Raid verband bzw. eine spiegelung".
<Blacki> Meine frage ist jetzt warscheinlich klar. Was kann ich tun um Ubuntu zum laufen zu bringen ?
<overlook> Blacki: gib bitte mehr informationen zu dem Raid-Controller.
<LetoThe2nd> Blacki: imho kann grub1 (also der von 10.04) nicht direkt auf nem software raid liegen, sondern braucht ne eigene bootpartition.
<MarkusH> Blacki: und den Artikel hast du schon gelesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID ?
<kubine> Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Blacki> zum Raid-Controller kann ich sagen das einer da ist, aber mehr weiß ich da jetzt auch nicht... und das mit der eigenen Partition hab ich versuch. Nein das von ubuntuusers hab ich noch nicht gelesen hab mich eher hiermit beschäftigt : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kubine> Title: FakeRaidHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> Blacki: erm... was nu. fakeraid, software raid oder was richtiges?
<overlook> Blacki: es ist also ein hardware-raid oder eher doch ein softwareraid?
<LetoThe2nd> Blacki: wenns fakeraid ist - dann sag ich gleich, vergiss es. wird nie richtig funktionieren und ist immer ne totale krücke.
<Blacki> könntet ihr mir grade noch schnell sagen wir ich das rausfinde ?
<overlook> Blacki: bist das Du? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grub-no-such-device-bootet-nicht-mehr/#post-4067627 
<kubine> Title: Grub : No such device. Bootet nicht mehr. › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Blacki> sorry total vergessen den Thread zu posten.
<Blacki> und ähm Ja.
<LetoThe2nd> Blacki: naja, das modell deines raidcontrollers musst du schon selber rausfinden. kurzform - wenn's sata ist und das ding aufm mainbaord integriert ist, hast du etwa 99.99% chance auf fakeraid.
<Blacki> Also sata ja und wie finde ich raus ob das aufm mainboard integriert ist ?
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<overlook> Blacki: Typ Mainboard?
<LetoThe2nd> overlook: mach mal du :)
<overlook> LetoThe2nd: .... -.-
<Blacki> erIntel Core i7 940 (2,93 GHz)  
<overlook> Blacki: Nicht Prozessor. Mainboard Typ ist gesucht.
<Mike1> die wollen den Namen von Mainboard
<Blacki> moment
<overlook> ich glaube das problem liegt woanders, denn er hatte mal ubuntu 8 drauf, dann nen neueres "drueberinstalliert" - jetzt passt die UUID nicht mehr. also, der einfachheit halber einfach nochmal voll-formatieren und neu installation
<overlook> ...oder eben grub config anpassen.
<overlook> Blacki: Hast Du den "Acer Aspire G7710 Predator Crusader II " ?
<Blacki> jap ...
<Blacki> noch ein paar momente mehr und ich finde bestimmt noch dein mainboard typ
<overlook> es ist mit 99.9%iger sicherheit kein "echtes" RAID.
<Blacki> war auf jedenfall schon von anfang an so.
<Blacki> endlich :D
<Blacki> # Chipset Type	Intel X58 Express Data Bus Speed	1600 MHz
<Blacki> noch nen kleiner zusatz : Hardy Heron x32 lässt sich ohne probleme installieren und danach auch starten
<overlook> und ein update aus heron geht nicht?
<Blacki> theoretisch schon schon, aber zum einem wird mein Pc dann extrem langsam und hauptsächlich geht es mir um die 64bit architektur.
<LetoThe2nd> wahrscheinlich geht das fakeraid aber nur wegen der 32bit architektur, weils dann da irgendeinen firmware-treiber oder so was wrappen kann.
<Blacki> und außerdem kann es ja auch nicht sein das sich eine neuere version nicht "richtig" installieren lässt
<LetoThe2nd> also kurzform: den schrott loswerden, und wenn schon dann reines softwareraid nehmen.
<Blacki> also gibts keine andere lösung ?
<LetoThe2nd> sieht so aus.
<Blacki> traurig ...
<overlook> naja alternative
<overlook> setz dir nen echtes raid rein
<koegs> Blacki: bedank dich bei den Herstellern für fehlende Treiber-Unterstützung
<LetoThe2nd> Blacki: wir raten seit jeher von fakeraid ab, aus genau dem grund den du grade erfährst: manchmal gehts, aber bei den geringsten schwierigkeiten bist du verratzt. und da hilft auch traurig sein und rumjammern nichts - du hast dich für ne billiglösung entschieden, bei der nur die windowstreiber gepfelgt werden - leb damit. wir, linux, und ubuntu können da GAR NICHTS dafür.
<Blacki> ist mir schon klar. Das "traurig" war auch eher darauf bezogen das das am Hersteller liegt.
<Blacki> ähm eine frage / idee hätte ich da noch#
<Blacki> ich hab hier ja mehrere festplatten. davon sind 2 in einem Verbund. Könnte es nicht rein theoretisch auch funktionieren wenn ich ubuntu auf eine nicht gespiegelte installiere ?
<overlook> Blacki: denke ja.
<Blacki> die 2 im verbund könnte ich dann doch als einfaches speicher medium nehmen richtig ?
<overlook> das musst du dann mal pruefen, ob der controller unter 64bit ubuntu laeuft.
<overlook> (selbe treiberproblematik)
<Blacki> ich versuchs einfach mal und danke für die hilfe ^^
<olli> Hallo Zusammen! ich möchte digikam kompilieren und möchte auf einfachstem Weg alles installieren, was es zum kompilieren braucht. wie geht das, ohne dass ich tausend pakete einzeln installiere?
<MarkusH> olli: warum nimmst du digikam nicht aus den Paketquellen?
<LetoThe2nd> olli: man apt-get, buzzword ist build-dep
<olli> LetoThe2nd, vielen dank
<littledarkcloud> md5sum *, berechnet md5summen von dateien im aktuellen verzeichnis .... warum werden dateien die mit "." beginnen nicht erfaßt(z.b. .bash_history)??
<olli> MarkusH, weil es (viel) zu alt ist. meine kamera wird nicht unterstützt
<MarkusH> littledarkcloud: weil * nicht auf . zutrifft
<LetoThe2nd> olli: und and checkinstall denken.
<MarkusH> olli: ok, legitimer Grund ^^
<littledarkcloud> * is doch ein jokerzeichen was für alle zeichen steht, versteh ich nicht.
<MarkusH> littledarkcloud: ja, alles was nicht . ist
<MarkusH> bzw, alles was nicht mit . anfängt
<littledarkcloud> mh.
<MarkusH> md5sum . .* sollte klappen
<MarkusH> ähm
<MarkusH> md5sum * .*
<MarkusH> so natürlich ^^
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: siehe auch: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/globbingref.html
<kubine> Title: Globbing (at tldp.org)
<olli> LetoThe2nd, nochmal vielen dank, ich hab das das letzte mal händisch gemacht. boah war das viel arbeit
<LetoThe2nd> olli: have fun. und ich betone nochmal: nachher checkinstall verwenden :)
<olli> LetoThe2nd, wird gemacht ;)
<littledarkcloud> thx@LetoTh2nd.
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: kleiner tip: wenn man den nick an den anfang schreibt funktioniert highlighting auch, ausserdem können fast alle IRC-clients tabcompletion :)
<littledarkcloud> littledarkcloud: okay
<littledarkcloud> existieren da noch weitere einschränkungen für * (wie .*.*)??
<koegs> littledarkcloud: bei vielen dateien ist es immer empfehlenswert mit find zu arbeiten, weil auch der speicher fürs globbing beschränkt ist
<krisssss> Hallo Ubuntuusers, ich habe Probleme seitdem ich mein Ubuntu geupgraded habe! Ist vielleicht jemand da der mir weiterhelfen könnte?
<Blacki> Hallo nochmal
<krisssss> hallo
<littledarkcloud> ah, ich seh grad .... find läßt sich an dieser stelle nicht einschränken. ich hab zwei probleme (jedes für sich) betrachtet, um dem auf den grund zu gehen --- aber im ganzen existiert es nicht mehr. thx. :)
<koegs> !wf > krisssss 
<kubine>  krisssss: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Blacki> Ich wollte nur bescheid geben für meine netten helfer von vorhin.  Es klappt wenn man Ubuntu x64 auf eine 3. festplatte (nicht gespiegelt) installiert.  Der raid wird trotzdem noch gefunden und kann auch benutzt werden. 
<krisssss> Ok, ich habe gestern Abend mein Ubuntu 11.04 auf 11.10 geupgraded! Die Installation verlief eigentlich ohne Probleme, doch nach dem Neustart fährt das System nicht mehr hoch! D.h. ich habe keine Grafikoberfläche!
<krisssss> Ich kann über den Terminal zwar alles machen, aber da ich noch "Anfänger" bin, ist das noch ziemlich umständlich! Ich habe schon versucht lightdm und gdm neuzuinstallieren, was auch funktioniert hat aber die GUI kommt trotzdem nicht
<hdp> Schau erst einmal in die Logdatei des X-Servers.
<overlook> krisssss: was passiert, wenn du "startx" eingibst?
<krisssss> server error , kann nicht verbinden
<krisssss> ich seh gerade noch , das er nvidia kernel nicht laden kann! kann das eventuell ein fehler sein?
<krisssss> Fatal Server Error, no screens found
<p01nt3r> krisssss, nopaste doch einmal deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log, z.b. per sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<littledarkcloud> find -type f -execdir md5sum {} +, bildet die md5summen in parallel laufenden prozessen .... während ein ";" dazu führen würde, das die prozesse nacheinander abgearbeitet werden --- versteh ich das richtig??
<krisssss> p01nt3r hab ich getan
<p01nt3r> krisssss, dann kopier den link, den du da bekamst, per strg+shift+c und dann hier strg+v mal hier rein
<krisssss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/863638/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> krisssss, lspci | grep -i vga
<p01nt3r> krisssss, die ausgabe dessen dann hier her
<p01nt3r> krisssss, oder aber auch: "lspci | grep -i vga | pastebinit" und dann den link wieder hier her
<krisssss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/863661/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> krisssss, und zu gute letzt: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<p01nt3r> +r
<p01nt3r> krisssss, ich hab die 9400 GT ^^
<p01nt3r> krisssss, den link dann auch noch hier her von der xorg.conf
<krisssss> p01nt3r :D sehr gut
<krisssss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/863667/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> lol da steht ja echt viel drin xD
<krisssss> :D
<p01nt3r> krisssss, scheinbar musst du das nvidia-kernel modul für deinen jetzigen kernel nachinstalliern
<krisssss> okay und wie mach ich das? :D
<krisssss> habe mir den neuen treiber runtergeladen aber kein plan wie ich den installiere
<p01nt3r> krisssss, welchen hattest du denn vor dem upgrade installiert?
<krisssss> hm gute frage! hab über die oberfläche einen installiert gehabt aber welche version genau echt kein plan
<p01nt3r> dann war es der current aus den repos
<krisssss> na ich hatte einen "zusätlichen" installiert
<p01nt3r> ?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, es kann immer nur ein grafikkarten-treiber laufen^^
<p01nt3r> 2 machen also wenig sinn xD
<krisssss> na ich weiß nicht ob der den dazu installiert hatte! ich habe halt über ne systemmeldung ne info bekommen da s ich nen treiber installieren kann/sollte und dann hab ich dort einen ausgewählt
<p01nt3r> krisssss, sag ich doch, den current aus den repos ^^
<krisssss> na gut :D du wirst das schon wissen :D
<p01nt3r> :-)
<sonotos> moin, wie kann ich eine verschlüsselte homepartition in einer neuen installation mounten? hab in der /etc/fstab nachgeschaut, da wird die ganz normal als ext4 eingebunden
<p01nt3r> krisssss, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current
<krisssss> nvidia current ist nicht installiert sagt er :D konnte also auch nicht entfernt werden
<p01nt3r> dann hast den 173er ^^
<krisssss> joa stand glaub ich auch in der xconf drin
<LetoThe2nd> sonotos: hier mal durchhangeln und dann kreativ anwenden: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<kubine> Title: EncryptedPrivateDirectory - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> krisssss, dann sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-173
<sonotos> LetoThe2nd: thx
<p01nt3r> krisssss, macht er das?
<LetoThe2nd> sonotos: ahve fun
<krisssss> jo er macht gerade was
<krisssss> fertig
<p01nt3r> krisssss, dann erstmal versuchen, einfach den treiber (und damit das richtige nvidia-modul) neu zu installieren:
<p01nt3r> krisssss, sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<krisssss> p01nt3r ok ich versuche
<krisssss> p01nt3r so ist installiert
<p01nt3r> krisssss, lsmod | grep nvidia
<krisssss> p01nt3r soll da was passieren?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, hast du da ne ausgabe?
<p01nt3r> jap
<p01nt3r> krisssss, sudo modprobe nvidia; sudo lsmod nvidia <- kommt da was?
<krisssss> p01nt3r nvidia_173 not found
<p01nt3r> krisssss, in welchem zusammenhang?
<krisssss> p01nt3r Usage: lsmod
<p01nt3r> krisssss, "lsmod nvidia", genauso eingegeben?
<krisssss> p01nt3r genau so
<p01nt3r> und dann kommt genau was?
<krisssss> p01nt3r Usage: lsmod
<p01nt3r> krisssss, my fault^^ "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<krisssss> p01nt3r naaa mensch wasn da los :D ich probiere
<p01nt3r> xD
<krisssss> p01nt3r jut keine ausgabe
 * p01nt3r dämmert es gerade, dass sich der kernel-name ja geändert hat...
<krisssss> p01nt3r soll ich das mit modprobe zusammen machen?
<p01nt3r> ne is schon gut, er kann das modul trotzdem nicht laden
<p01nt3r> erst den modprobe, dann lsmos
<p01nt3r> lsmod
<p01nt3r> wird aber nicht gehen (wie ich befürchtet hatte...)
<krisssss> p01nt3r sudo modprobe nvidia;sudo lsomod | grep nvidia ?
<krisssss> fatal: module nvidia_173 not found
<krisssss> p01nt3r krieg ich das irgendwo noch raus?
<krisssss> p01nt3r sorry hatte nicht runtergescrolled hab einfach mal auf ne alte frage geantwortet
<p01nt3r> krisssss, bist du im failsafe-mode oder normal gebootet?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, weil du musst das im failsafe machen
<krisssss> p01nt3r wie komm ich da rein? str-alt-f1?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, also im sicheren modus booten, einloggen, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-173; sudo apt-get install nvidia-173, danach neu starten per sudo reboot
<krisssss> p01nt3r ist nicht leicht mit mir,..... aber wie komme ich in den sicheren modus?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, da kannste nur reinbooten (s.o.)
<p01nt3r> krisssss, sudo reboot, dann im grub-menü den 2. eintrag wählen, das ist der failsave-mode, und dann das was ich zuletzt geschrieben hatte
<krisssss> p01nt3r habe kein grub menü
<krisssss> p01nt3r sonst würd eich den ja nehmen
<georgieee> Wie finde ich heraus mit welchem Befehl ein App aus der Gnome 3 Bar geöffnet wird?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, ? wieso das
<krisssss> p01nt3r gute frage !
<krisssss> p01nt3r ubuntu startet ohne irgendwelche "stops" sonst
<p01nt3r> krisssss, bzw. du hast schon eins nur er zeigt es nicht an (nehme an du hast kein anderen os installiert?)
<krisssss> p01nt3r check
<p01nt3r> drück mal shift beim hochfahren, oder esc
<krisssss> p01nt3r ok
<p01nt3r> krisssss, dann sollte er das menü anzeigen
<p01nt3r> krisssss, probier das mal aus, ansonsten frag mal wen anders, ich muss kurz weg (in ner stunde wieder da)
<p01nt3r> bb
<georgieee> Wie finde ich heraus mit welchem Befehl ein App aus der Gnome 3 Bar geöffnet wird?
<daswort> kann man bei xchat favoriten deaktivieren? Quasi muten nur eben ohne den ganzen Traffic.
<jokrebel> Guschtel: Schaust Du bitte mal nach Deiner Verbindung!
<daswort> gibt `fdisk -l` eigentlich immer die ext. Devices mit an oder ist das nur bei mir so?
<dreamon_> Verwendet jemand "motion" -> Kriege  errors -> /usr/local/motion-extras/camparse1.pl: not found ->  /usr/local/motion-extras/mpegparse1.pl: not found 
<daswort> Und gibt es bei fdisk kein "human readable" oder übersehe ich das was? 
<dreamon_> Was ist ".pl" für ein Dateityp?
<retrostyle> weis jemand wie ich bei ubuntu server ein port öffnen kann sodas ich von aussen darauf zugreifen kann?
<retrostyle> oder sollte ich den lieber inerhalb mappen? 
<guntbert> dreamon_: perl script
<dreamon_> guntbert, Ah danke!
<guntbert> retrostyle: do musst auf deinem router port forwarding einrichten 
<guntbert> dreamon_: gern geschehen
<retrostyle> ist ein vserver im internet
<guntbert> retrostyle: hast du eine firewall eingerichtet?
<retrostyle> jap
<dreamon_> guntbert, Ist perl script standard mäßig in gebrauch bei Ubuntu?
<guntbert> retrostyle: dann must du die so umkonfigurieren, dass der port zugänglich ist
<retrostyle> ok :9
<guntbert> dreamon_: was meinst du damit? ausführen mit Doppelklick?
<guntbert> retrostyle: wie das geht hängt davon ab, welche Konfig-Umgebung du hast
<dreamon_> guntbert, Nein ich meine ob ein Interpreter das ohne extra installation abarbeiten kann. Oder muß ich Perl extra noch installieren?
<retrostyle> plesk ist mit drauf also ziemlich umständlich denke ich
<guntbert> dreamon_: sudo apt-get install perl
<guntbert> retrostyle: damit kann ich nicht umgehen - sorry
<retrostyle> ok kein ding mal schauen ob es noch was wird
<retrostyle> trotzdem danke bestättig meine vermutung das ich an die firewall muss :)
<guntbert> retrostyle: :)
<daswort> retrostyle, ärger doch mal den Support. Vielleicht wissen die wie man mit Plesk umgeht?
<retrostyle> :D
<retrostyle> ist der port 9080 frei um darüber zu gehen?
<retrostyle> dann würd ich denn nehmen...
<retrostyle> der steht in iptables jedenfalls drin...
<retrostyle> bzw ich stell die frage mal vielleicht anders hat jmnd von euch shcon einmal znc bnc auf ubuntu installiert?
<daswort> retrostyle, gibt bei http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_standardisierten_Ports die Info!
<kubine> Title: Liste der standardisierten Ports – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<p01nt3r> krisssss, noch da? :-)
<krisssss> p01nt3r ja :(
<p01nt3r> krisssss, und, was sagt der treiber?
<krisssss> p01nt3r habe verzweifelt versucht den grub loader zu reparieren! komme sonst nicht in den recovery modus
<Saalko> Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem. Und zwar ist mein Laptop bei Grafikintensiven Anwendungen (Spielen) wesentlich langsamer unter Ubuntu als unter Windows. Ich VERMUTE dass der Grafikkartentreiber nicht richtig installiert ist. (Bei einem Programm sagt er ich soll den Grafikkartentreiber auf den neuesten Stadn bringen.) Wie sehe ich ob der richtige Treiber installiert ist?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, wieso kommst du da nicht rein? und wie hast du versucht, den zu reparieren?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, du willst den timeout > 0 stellen?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, das problem hatte ich gestern auch, habs per chroot-methode gefixed
<krisssss> p01nt3r naja bei shift oder esc macht er garnichts! dann hab ich mit supergrubdisk versucht den grub neuzuschreiben aber der findet kein grub eintrage oder so! und dann hab ich mit live cd versucht grub neuzuinstallieren
<krisssss> p01nt3r und nun hab ich ein schwarzen bildschirm :D
<p01nt3r> krisssss, live-cd rein
<krisssss> p01nt3r terminal geht aber noch über normale hdd
<krisssss> p01nt3r weiß nicht wie ich von der live cd ins terminal komme außer über live system
<p01nt3r> krisssss, wenn terminal noch geht dann geh da drüber
<p01nt3r> krisssss, hast du ne extra boot-partition?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, wenn du die nicht exlpizit angelegt ist, ist die auch nicht da
<krisssss> p01nt3r noe hab ich keine gemacht! is nur eine festplatte und ohne große partitionierungseinstellungen installiert worden
<p01nt3r> ist = hast ^^
<p01nt3r> ok, dann boote mal in das terminal, was du noch hast
<krisssss> p01nt3r bin drin
<p01nt3r> krisssss, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<krisssss> p01nt3r und jetz?
<p01nt3r> timeout-zeile anpassen, falls die auf 0 steht
<krisssss> p01nt3r steht auf 10
<p01nt3r> ach nee, du musst die hide-option rausnehmen
<krisssss> p01nt3r die zeile löschen?
<p01nt3r> paste mal die datei: pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<p01nt3r> nein
<retrostyle12> wie kann ich vom root user zu einem anderen wechseln?
<p01nt3r> retrostyle12, ausloggen, im gdm mit dem user und pw einloggen?
<daswort> su [USER] retrostyle12 
<retrostyle12> funktuniert nicht ich bleibe root
<retrostyle12> :(
<retrostyle12> ich bin via ssh auf ein server connectet
<krisssss> p01nt3rhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/863879/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> krisssss, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 zu #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 machen und dann sudo update-grub
<retrostyle12> ich würd mich gerne mit einem anderen username einloggen das problem ist blos das ich sofort wieder rausgeschmissen werden
<p01nt3r> krisssss, beachte das "#" davor - also auskommentieren
<krisssss> p01nt3r die raute dazu ja?
<p01nt3r> jop
<p01nt3r> bevor du das update-grub machst musst du die datei in nano noch speichern: das geht mit strg+o und dann mit strg+x nano beenden
<retrostyle12> das sieht dann so aus wenn ich mich connecten mochte
<krisssss> p01nt3r so gemacht
<retrostyle12> http://pastebin.com/4QswnAPT
<kubine> Title: elcome to Ubuntu! * Documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/ Ubuntu 10.04.2 L - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<krisssss> p01nt3r nach dem speichern dann update-grub ja
<krisssss> ?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, sudo nicht vergessen
<krisssss> p01nt3r sudo -i :P
<p01nt3r> krisssss, also "sudo update-grub
<krisssss> p01nt3r done
<daswort> retrostyle12, vserver? Vielleicht deaktiviert? Oder hast du "normalen" Rootzugriff?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, dann reboote mal in den safe-mode
<retrostyle12> jap vserver
<retrostyle12> und root zugriff funktioniert super
<retrostyle12> aber ist ja nicht der sin
<krisssss> p01nt3r übelst :D ein menü ! ich bin mal fix eine rauchen :D der ganze stress
<jokrebel> retrostyle12: Wieso und wie bist Du denn überhaupt root geworden?
<daswort> Also bei mir funktioniert es wenn ich unter `sudo su` `su` ausführe!
<p01nt3r> krisssss, lass sie dir schmecken - und es geht erst los XD
<retrostyle12> hmm
<daswort> Man bachte den Benutzer und sonst mit `whoami` checken!
<Fuchs> oder id 
<jokrebel> retrostyle12: Und warum ist Dein 10.04 erst auf Stand .2?
<x3oo> sdx23: mmh es geht bei mir nicht
<retrostyle12> na root funktinoert immer auf den server...
<x3oo> hab target richtig eingestellt
<sdx23> x3oo: Fehlermeldung. Abgesehen davon: Bist du sicher, dass das Skript ist, was du willst?
<retrostyle12> blos halt nie mit anderen usern
<retrostyle12> hmm :(
<daswort> x3oo, nicht jeder hat die Diskussion auf  *-offtopic mitgehört!
<x3oo> sdx23: nein ich möchte einfach nur eine vollsicherung um archwiki auszuprobieren
<daswort> Aber anmelden kannst du (whoami!)
<daswort> ?
<sdx23> x3oo: dann ist das Skript overkill. rsync alleine reicht. oder cpio, wenn du das Dateisystem exakt nachbilden willst.
<x3oo> also ich möchte einfach eine vollsicherung meiner notebookssd machen um archwiki zu testen
<x3oo> rsync kanns mir den genauen befehl sagen sonst wähl ich noch falsche optionen
<retrostyle12> da steht dann root daswort
<daswort> und bei su USER auch?
<sdx23> x3oo: -avP im Zweifel
<retrostyle12> su USERNAME whoami
<jokrebel> retrostyle12: Unter Ubuntu gibt es keinen echten Root-Account und man nutzt "sudo"!
<krisssss> p01nt3r und los
<retrostyle12> ja deshalb will ich mich ja mit einem anderen anmeden
<daswort> retrostyle12, ? Erst das eine dann das andere!
<daswort> erst 
<retrostyle12> bleibt root
<daswort> su daswort
<p01nt3r> krisssss, im safe-mode: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-173
<daswort> retrostyle12, nutzt du nen Root-acc oder sudo ?
<daswort> bzw sudo su
<retrostyle12> denn root acc
<retrostyle12> root@ip
<krisssss> p01nt3r erkennt der usb tastaturen in dem safemode menü?
<sdx23> x3oo: dir ist bewusst, dass dann noch der MBR fehlt? Und die Partitionstabelle - aber Partitionieren musst du beim Zurückspielen dann sowieso neu.
<x3oo> ne ist mir nicht :( also was muss ich noch alles machen?
<krisssss> p01nt3r jut meine tastatur funzt dort nicht
<x3oo> mbr ?
<ppq> wenn du alle daten hast: nachher neu partitionieren, dann die dateisysteme erstellen, dann dateien reinkopieren und grub2 neu in den mbr installieren
<x3oo> ppq: naja gut das würd ich noch hinkriegen
<ppq> einfacher dürfte sein, nur deine nutzdaten zu sichern, neu zu installieren und dann das backup wieder einzuspielen
<ppq> systemdateien backupen ist eh nicht so sinnvoll
<p01nt3r> krisssss, eig. ja
<krisssss> p01nt3r hm
<p01nt3r> krisssss, dann schreib dir halt ne "brauchbare" xorg.conf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<p01nt3r> krisssss, im normalen modus dan
<p01nt3r> krisssss, und dann wieder zurück in den failsave
<krisssss> p01nt3r gut und dann im failsave in den root modus wechseln ja?
<krisssss> p01nt3r gut und dann im failsave in den root modus wechseln ja
<krisssss> p01nt3r sorry, dann mit apt get nvidia neuinstallieren?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-173
<p01nt3r> falls du im root-modus bist, ohne sudo(obwohl das auch geht)
<krisssss> p01nt3r oder auch nicht ! es wird keine sperre für schreibgeschützt esperrdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock verwendet ... schreiben nach /var/cahce/apt nicht möglich
<jokrebel> retrostyle12: Solltest Du nicht als erstes Dein veraltetes Ubuntu 10.04.2 dringend auf den aktuellen Stand (10.04.4) bringen?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, bei welchem befehl?
<krisssss> p01nt3r oder auch nicht ! es wird keine sperre für schreibgeschützt esperrdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock verwendet ... schreiben nach /var/cahce/apt nicht möglich
<krisssss> p01nt3r bei dem reinstall und so
<ppq> krisssss: 'df -h' in einen pastebin packen bitte
<p01nt3r> endlich unterstützung xD
<p01nt3r> krisssss, df -h | pastebinit also
<krisssss> p01nt3r das geht jetz auch nicht mehr
<p01nt3r> krisssss, "das geht nicht" ist keine fehlermeldung xD
<krisssss> p01nt3r run/lock datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden genauso /run/shm
<ppq> krisssss: was sagt denn 'df -h'? und bitte nicht hier im channel, sondern wie gesagt im pastebin :)
<krisssss> p01nt3r er zeigt mir meine platte und wieder /run/lock & /run/shm konnte nicht gefunden werden
<p01nt3r> krisssss, das geht @ ppq ^^
<krisssss> p01nt3r schwieriger fall aber was ist ppg?
<ppq> lol
<p01nt3r> haha
<ppq> das ppq-phänomen sollte man nicht ignorieren.
<ppq> interessante geschichte, das
<p01nt3r> krisssss, ppq, nicht ppg, und das ist der, der hier gerade schreibt. ^^
<krisssss> :D
<krisssss> p01nt3r kann mit der aussage trotzdem noch nichts anfangen :D
<p01nt3r> liegt wohl daran, dass nicht da komplette system eingebunden ist?
<p01nt3r> da = das
<p01nt3r> (ist aber geraten)
<krisssss> naja knallen wir es mit mnt rein oder was?
<p01nt3r> sicher xD
<krisssss> nicht?
<ppq> krisssss: geh in den terminal, tipp dort den befehl ein: "df -h", markier mit deiner maus den text (die ausgabe des befehls), geh auf http://paste.ubuntu.com, füg das dort ein, schick es ab und gib uns den link.
<p01nt3r> ppq, so wie ich es deute, geht 'df -h' bei ihm nicht (er ist im failsave)
 * jokrebel wird anscheinend ignoriert.
<krisssss> + ppq: das hört sich einfach an aber den text mit der maus kopieren stellt sich schon als schwierig da ! bin im save mode
<ppq> p01nt3r: das geht auch im failsafe modus
<p01nt3r> dann gl xD
<p01nt3r> krisssss, mach doch einfach: "df -h | pastebinit"
<ppq> krisssss: hm, ok. dann gib es ein und guck, ob in der spalte "Verw%" 100% steht bei dem eintrag, der in / eingehängt ist
<ppq> ah, pastebinit hat er? gut zu wissen.
<krisssss> + ppq: hatte er :D geht irgendwie nicht mehr
<ppq> ja, dann mach das wie beschrieben.
<krisssss> + ppq,p01nt3r da steht 2% bei ben%%
<p01nt3r> krisssss, meldungen herkopieren, nicht einfach "geht nicht" schreiben. das hilft keinem weiter, nicht mal dir. ^^
<ppq> ok, dann liegts nicht an überfülltem root-fs
<ppq> was sagt dmesg?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, hast du auch im normalen modus das mit dem dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg getan?
<p01nt3r> (noch besser: mit sudo davor)
<p01nt3r> lol wie soll ich in wine ein game installieren, wenn die setup-exe auf der cd kein suitable-bit hat? xD
<ppq> executable meinst du? muss sie nicht
<p01nt3r> executable-bit, sry
<dadrc> p01nt3r, aus 'nem Terminal starten mit `wine /path/to/install.exe`
<krisssss> p01nt3r ja hab ihc
<p01nt3r> ok
<p01nt3r> krisssss, hast du mehr als 1 kernel im grub-menü?
<krisssss> p01nt3r da steht Dateisystem /dev/sda1 -größe 222g bent 3,9g verf, 207g ben%% 2% / eingehängt auf / df: /run/lock: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden .... df: /run/shm: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<krisssss> p01nter denke schon! da steht halt nur eine linuxdistru
<p01nt3r> krisssss, das ist soweit normal (das, was df -h sagt)
<krisssss> p01nter und mehr steht da nicht
<p01nt3r> krisssss, zum highlighten von mir: p0, dann tab
<p01nt3r> krisssss, muss eben neu anmelden, mom.
<krisssss> p01nter k
<p01nt3r> krisssss, ah nee, geht schon xD
<krisssss> p01nter jut
<littledarkcloud> find /home/user/Verz/ -type f -exec md5sum {} +, find findet alle dateien im unterverzeichnis /Verz und läßt md5um parallel md5summen bilden und gibt das am bildschirm aus .... aber wie kann ich find dazu anweisen bestimmte unterverzeichnissnamen (/home/user/Verz/UVerz/) auszulassen??
<Fuchs> littledarkcloud: wurde Dir die Tage doch schon beantwortet? 
<Fuchs> --exclude oder --execlude-from nehmen, mit  /foo/bar/unterverzeichnisdasdunichtwillst/* 
<krisssss> p01nter was gehtn jetz?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, scheinbar doch nicht x
<Fuchs> ich doof. 
<Fuchs> ignorieren was gesagt worden ist
<krisssss> p01nter wie jetz?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, erlich gesagt, weiss ich bei dir mom. nicht so recht weiter.
<krisssss> p01nter jutttt ich auch nicht
<Fuchs> littledarkcloud: sorry, war noch bei der fast gleichen rsync Frage von vor kurzem, negier einen -name match oder pack das zuerst durch grep -v 
<littledarkcloud> sry, fuchs .... aber die tage hatte ich nach _rsync_ gefragt, diesmal gehts um _find_. :)
<Fuchs> ja, gesehen
<littledarkcloud> okay.
<Fuchs> littledarkcloud: Du kannst bei find Sachen wie -name auch negieren, und das kann regulaere Ausdruecke
<littledarkcloud> mom.
<Fuchs> littledarkcloud: alternativ durch grep -v pipen 
<p01nt3r> krisssss, es gilt, herauzufinden, wieso du im failsave-mode so eingeschränkt bist
<p01nt3r> krisssss, hast du da ne # oder ein $ am ende des prompts?
<krisssss> p01nter mom
<p01nt3r> krisssss, wir könnte versuchen, das gemountete system zu komplettieren, aber ich weiss nicht wirklich, ob es daran liegt, dass du mom. so gut wie nichts darfst.
<littledarkcloud> @fuchs, find: ich weiß was du mit -name meinst und ich weiß auch was du mit negieren meinst .... aber ich suche eine möglichkeit ein ganzes unterverzeichnis und darin enthaltene dateien und ordner auszuschließen .... gibts da keine möglichkeit?? (btw --- "rsync --exclude" hat echt gut geklapt bin zuffrieden. :))
<p01nt3r> ja wie ist denn das? werden im failsave-modus auch /dev /proc und /sys gemountet?
<Fuchs> littledarkcloud: geht ueber umwege, ich persoenlich wuerde ein grep -v auf das Verzeichnis machen 
<krisssss> p01nter kannst mich auch ubuntu experte nennen ! hab mir schnell mal volle rechte gegeben
<p01nt3r> krisssss, wie das?
<krisssss> p01nter hab im recovery menü fhsk oder so gemacht und dann kam einwiederherstellungsmenü wo ich root mit schreibrechte auswählen koinnte ! vorher war nur read only root
<p01nt3r> krisssss, wie auch immer ... was sagt denn jetzt "(sudo) apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-173"?
<krisssss> p01nter er konnte die adressenicht auflösen ... sagt 11mb müssen geladen werden aber kanns net
<krisssss> p01nter ethernet?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, echt strange, dein system...
<krisssss> p01nter sehr gut :D ich hab nicht mal wirkilcih was verstellt
<p01nt3r> hast du denn internet-zugriff, krisssss? -> ping www.google.de
<krisssss> p01nter unknown host... sieht wohl nicht so aus
<p01nt3r> krisssss, und nochmal: "kanns net" ist keine error-meldung.
<krisssss> p01nter ^^ is echt cool ... willst einproblem lösen und es kommen mehr hinzu :D
<krisssss> p01nter habs doch garnicht geschrieben :P
<p01nt3r> p01nt3r, ich geh gleich per ssh rein xD
<p01nt3r> krisssss,  ^^
<krisssss> schreibst dir selber? :D
<p01nt3r> X|
<krisssss> ohne inet auch kein ssh :P
<littledarkcloud> grep -v, durchsucht dateien nach bestimmten textinhalten .... also schlägst du vor das es nicht auf dateien angewendet wird die: entweder nicht einem bestimmten namensmuster entsprechen oder einem dateiinhalt. löst mein problem nur unzureichend. :( kannst du mir noch einen anderen lösungsvorschlag unterbreiten?? (am besten in dem ein gesamtes unterverzeichnis ausgeschlossen wird.)
<Fuchs> littledarkcloud: Du sollst die Liste, die find gibt, erst mal durch grep -v jagen
<p01nt3r> krisssss: p01nter er konnte die adressenicht auflösen ... sagt 11mb müssen geladen werden aber "kanns net"
<Fuchs> littledarkcloud: dann md5 auf jedem Element des Resultats davon
<littledarkcloud> (find -maxdepth n hilft mir leider auch nicht weiter.)
<krisssss> ohne naja linux kannst net:Dich schon
<p01nt3r> krisssss, ifup eth0
<p01nt3r> krisssss, mit sudo ...
<krisssss> p01nt3r no such file found in directory /var/run/network/ifstate
<p01nt3r> krisssss, also kein netz
<krisssss> p01nt3r jo aber warum auf einmal nicht mehr ^^
<p01nt3r> krisssss, du bist doch im failsave!
<krisssss> p01nt3r ohne netzwerkeinbindung?
<littledarkcloud> @fuchs, okay .... ich glaube ich versteh was du meinst. thx, das is ne idee --- aber echt arg. omg.^^
<p01nt3r> scheinbar
<p01nt3r> krisssss, boote mal in den normalen modus, ich hab noch 2 optionen
<krisssss> p01nt3r k
<krisssss> p01nt3r warte andere idee! ich habe die möglichkeit rootshell mit netzwerk zu nehmen ^^ no comment
<p01nt3r> ...
<krisssss> p01nt3r fsck war der befehl um weiterzukommen in den schreibzugriff root
<p01nt3r> krisssss, ah, das sagt er beim anmelden schon im text, oder?
<krisssss> p01nt3r wie meinen?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, egal, boote da halt mal rein ...
<krisssss> p01nt3r jo geht trotzdem nicht mit nvidia
<p01nt3r> krisssss, wer hat jetzt was von nvidia gesagt? falls du meinst, dass der treiber nicht geladen wird: war zu erwarten.
<krisssss> p01nt3r jut :D
<p01nt3r> krisssss, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<krisssss> p01nt3r 0aktualisiert... 0 installiert
<p01nt3r> sind also schon drauf
<krisssss> p01nt3r jo auf neuester version
<p01nt3r> krisssss, sudo dkms remove nvidia
<krisssss> p01nt3r invalid number of parameters passed
<p01nt3r> krisssss, also bei mir geht das
<krisssss> p01nt3r bei mir anscheinend nicht ^^
<p01nt3r> krisssss, aargh -> sudo dkms remove -m nvidia
<krisssss> p01nt3r gleiche fehlermeldung
<p01nt3r> -.-
<krisssss> p01nt3r steht auch noch da Usage: remove <module>/<module-version> --all und das gleiche für -k <kernel-version>
<p01nt3r> krisssss, aber wieso geht -m <module> nicht?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, so stehts in der man-page von dkms
<p01nt3r> krisssss, ich denke es liegt daran, dass sich der name des nvidia-kernel-moduls geändert hat und der nur mit "nvidia" nix anzufangen weiss
<krisssss> p01nt3r gibts nen befehl zur namens anzeige für die graka?
<POVaddct> lspci |grep VGA
<p01nt3r> hatten wir schon xD
<p01nt3r> 9500 gt ^^
<dreamon_> p01nt3r, sysinfo
<krisssss> p01nt3r also nach lspci |grep VGA steht nur da VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [Geforce 9500 GT] (rev a1)
<p01nt3r> lol
<p01nt3r> s.o.
<p01nt3r> krisssss, kann es sein, dass das nvidia-modul jetzt nvidia-173(oder sowas in der richtung) heisst?
<krisssss> p01nt3r also nach lspci |grep VGA steht nur da VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [Geforce 9500 GT] (rev a1
<krisssss> p01nt3r naja wenn ich das in module name eingebe kommt wieder die gleiche fehlermeldung
<p01nt3r> krisssss, 1. hab ich das nicht gefragt - 2. hatten wir das schon, ich weiss, welche karte bei dir verbaut ist xD
<krisssss> p01nt3r von wegen parameter passed
<p01nt3r> verstehe schon...
<krisssss> p01nt3r versuch mit der -96 und -71 waren auch vergebens
<p01nt3r> die sind bei dir auch nicht installiert..
<p01nt3r> krisssss, -current mal versucht?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, oder -new?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, oder -173?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, nochmal im klartext: sudo dkms remove -m nvidia-173 geht nicht?
<krisssss> p01nt3r gleicher fehlercode auch bei current new und 173
<p01nt3r> krisssss, ansonsten fällt mir nur noch das hier ein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation?highlight=nvidia
<kubine> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> krisssss, zeitweise kannst auch den vesa-treiber nutzen
<p01nt3r> (hat aber kein 3d)
<POVaddct> oder den nouveau
<p01nt3r> krisssss, dazu einfach xorg.conf mit dem befehl "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" erzeugen und dann mit "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" den "driver" auf "vesa" stellen. oder so @ POVaddct.
<p01nt3r> wobei an dieser stelle wahrscheinlich ne neue, "frische" installation" auch einigen (evtl. noch folgenden) ärger beseitigen würde. (ist allerdings aufwändiger und selbst zu entscheiden).
<cronon> hallo
<p01nt3r> ich rate immer noch jedem von einem dist-upgrade ab: bei meinem letzten(war glaube auch auf oneiric) hatte ich dann zwar irgendwie auch (mit ach und krach) den x-server laufen, aber v-sync funktionierte nicht mehr, und selbst hier konnte mir niemand mehr sagen, woran das lag.
<p01nt3r> und dauer-tearing auf dem desktop kommt nur wirklich nicht so prickelnd. dann bin ich zurück zu lucid - hier rennt alles perfekt.
<p01nt3r> nur = nun
 * bekks hat keinerlei Probleme mit NVidia - und bisher noch nie gehabt.
<p01nt3r> bekks, sag das krisssss ^^
<krisssss> p01nt3r jaaa läuft wohl auf neuinstall hinaus erstmal nen bier
<p01nt3r> krisssss, bin auch schon dabei *prost* :-)
<krisssss> p01nt3r bin ich ja beruhigt :D
<krisssss> p01nt3r jut neuinstallierung läuft :D
<krisssss> p01nt3r oh man kann schon garnicht mehr schreiben:D
<krisssss> p01nt3r 5 1/2 für nichts :D sehr gut!
<p01nt3r> krisssss, das hat wohl jeder hier schon durch xD
<krisssss> p01nt3r passiert wa :D
<krisssss> p01nt3r sagt dir xrdp was?
<p01nt3r> krisssss, bisher nicht, aber lass dazu offtopic oder dialog gehen
<krisssss> p01nt3r k
<Saalko> Hallo, ich nutze Ubuntu 11.10 und eine Anwendung startet nicht und gibt mir als Fehlermeldung: "Failed to create window, to be shutting Down, be sure your graphics driver is updated." zurück. Ich habe "lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2" eingetippt und nun wollte ich fragen, ob er meine Grafikkarte nicht erkannt hat und die ganze Grafik über die CPU laufen lassen ill. Das hier bekomme ich als Antwort:
<Saalko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/864113/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Saalko> Oder muss ich was anderes eintippen um nzu erfahren welchen Grafiktreiber installiert ist?
<Haferstroh> Hallo, ich will mittels ffmpeg ein Bildschirmvideo erstellen. Wenn ich die Option -sameq stehenlasse, dann hat das Video eine bessere Quali, als ohne, obwohl ich mszh als verlustfreien Videoencoder ausgewählt habe.
<Haferstroh> weiß jemand wieso das so ist ?
<Saalko> Wie kann ich herausfinden welcher Grafikkartentreiber verwendet wird?
<Saalko> in ubuntu 11.10
<dAnjou> Saalko: unity?
<Saalko> ? dachte es heißt Maverick.
<bekks> dAnjou: Unity ist kein Grafikkartentreiber.
<dAnjou> ick will doch nur die desktopumgebung wissen
<dAnjou> Saalko: 10.10 ist maverick
<Saalko> Ahh ja, ist die Standard. Das Bild im Wiki sieht aus wie meines.
<dAnjou> 11.10 ist oneiric
<dAnjou> Saalko: dann such doch mal in der dash nach "zusätzliche treiber"
<Saalko> Unter Systemeinstellungen>zusätzliche Treiber bin ich drin. Da ist nichts.
<dAnjou> tjo, keinen schimmer dann :P .. musste auf andere warten
<Saalko> mist. ^^ das ist doch das Jokey ding oder?
<Saalko> GTK war vorinstalliert. Habe jetzt noch zusätzlich das KDE Jokey installiert. aber der zeigt mir einfach keine Treiber an.
<dAnjou> dann wird wohl der mitgelieferte open source treiber genutzt
<dAnjou> kein plan, welcher das is
 * dAnjou ist grad keine hilfe
<Saalko> Hm *seufzt* mehr als vorher.  ich frage mal im englischen channel. trotzdem danke.
<Fuchs> Saalko: duerften wir erstmal ein lspci  in einen pastebin haben, 
<Fuchs> Saalko: und die /var/log/Xorg.0.log auch noch
<Saalko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/864113/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Saalko> die lspci nochmal.
<Fuchs> oh Freude herrscht
<Fuchs> was fuer ein Modell von Laptop ist das? 
<Saalko> Die habe ich schon oben gepostet, bekam ja keine Antwort.
<Saalko> Erazer von Medion. Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GT 555M
<Fuchs> schau im Bios ob Du die umknipsen kannst, 
<Fuchs> wenn nein: Google nach bumblebee nvidia und hoff, dass Dein Modell unterstuetzt wird
<Fuchs> und er wird nun so oder so den Inteltreiber nehmen
<Saalko> Im Bios? Das ist das ding wo ich reinkomme wenn der PC hochgefahren wird und ich F8 drücke oder? Die Grafikkarte wird unter Windows richtog erkannt.
<Fuchs> genau 
<Saalko> Ging also von nem Linux problem aus
<Fuchs> weil es fuer Windows auch Treiber fuer das Modell gibt
<Fuchs> nein, ein "nvidia und Intel wollen nicht zusammen spielen"-Problem 
<Fuchs> Dein Laptop hat eine stromsparende Intel Onboard GPU, und eine nvidia fuer wenn er Leistung braucht
<Fuchs> bei gescheiten Modellen kann man im BIOS die Intel ausknipsen. Ansonsten braucht man einen Treiber, der dafuer sorgt, das da umgeschaltet wird
<Fuchs> machen die Hersteller fuer Linux nicht, deswegen gibt es bumblebee, das es bei einigen Modellen kann. Sonst hat man dummerweise Pech gehabt 
<Fuchs> und darf oben genannten Herstellern eine boese Mail schreiben
<Saalko> Ah danke. 
<Saalko> Dann schau ich erstmal im Bios nach. ob ich da was finde.
<Saalko> Bis gleich.
<Fuchs> viel Erfolg
<Mike1> Fuchs: nur bei einigen Modellen? Auf der Webseite hört sich das eigentlich ziemlich überzeugend an
<apollo13> Mike1: dann musst du ne andere website haben^^
<solcero> hi, kann man bei wget verhindern das die datei gespeichert wird ?
<ppq> solcero, wie meinst du das und was hast du vor? an ein programm pipen? dann: 'wget http://bla.com/blub.tgz -O - | programm.sh'
<solcero> zb. wget http://google.com 
<kubine> Title: Google (at google.com)
<solcero> dann speichert es ja die seite - ich möchte aber nur die seite aufrufen 
<solcero> nicht runterladen
<Fuchs> vielleicht etwas wie curl dafuer nehmen?  Was genau hast Du vor und warum? 
<solcero> hab einen link der random ne webseite aufruft und ich will nur die random url grepen
<Mike1> du willst also nur schauen wohin der Redirect führt?
<solcero> jaausgabe
<solcero> ja*
<_d4v_d> hallo leutz
<littledarkcloud1> ls > datei.txt, schreibt den verzeichnisinhalt nach datei.txt .... ls > {datei1.txt,datei2.txt,datei3.txt} funktioniert nicht .... wie kann ich ihn anweisen die ausgabe in mehr als nur eine datei umzuleiten??
<_d4v_d> bin unter 12.04 bis jetzt laeufts stabil. 
<bekks> 12.04 ist hier OT.
<_d4v_d> OT?
<dadrc> littledarkcloud1, was du suchst, ist `tee`
<littledarkcloud1> (OT=OffTopic, trifft nicht das thema.)
<littledarkcloud1> @dadrc, thx.
<littledarkcloud1> ls | tee datei1.txt | tee datei2.txt > datei3.txt, es funktioniert .... is diese schreibweise denn auch korrekt oder kann das zu problemen führen?? (*unsicher istz*)
<ppq> läuft
<ppq> auch wenn du das letzte auch als tee machen kannst
<ppq> ist egal eigtl
<littledarkcloud1> thx.
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-02
<ghostoverload> moin zusammen. 
<ghostoverload> wen ich ein packet mit configure / make / make install   instaliert habe. wie deinstalier ich das wieder? :S
<Paddy> ghostoverload, in den meisten Fällen geht es mit "sudo make uninstall"
<Paddy> vielleicht hilft auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren
<kubine> Title: Programme kompilieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ghostoverload> Paddy: at glaub geklapt, danke.  werd jetz mal den artikel lesen :P   glaub mir fehlen da noch par grundlegende sachen =)
<nibbler__> ghostoverload, mit chkinstall nen paket bauen - pakete kann man besser managen als durch iwelche scripte im system verteilte files
<dreamon> Habe hier Apache laufen, geht tadellos. Nun hab ich motion noch installiert, das reagiert auf den port8080. Frage wie kann ich nun auf diesem Port auch diverse anpassungen vornehmen. Die Seite wird ja auch irgendwie von "motion" aufgebaut.
<Mike1> kann mir jemand ein Kalenderprogramm empfehlen? Im Ubuntuusers Wiki bin ich auf „Dates“ gestoßen, aber das ist wohl wirklich nur für kleine Displays gedacht. Von der Ansicht her finde ich es aber toll … gibt es etwas Vergleichbares?
<Mike1> Ich mag nicht extra auf jeden Tag klicken müssen um zu sehen was geplant ist
<Mike1> und z.B. für die Uni wären genaue Zeiträume für Vorlesungen wie bei einem Stundenplan ganz nett
<Paddy> Mike1, was spricht gegen evolution?
<Mike1> Paddy: E-Mail Client hab ich eigentlich schon ;)
<Paddy> Du kannst Dich ja auf die Kalenderfunktion beschränken. Das mache ich auch. Für E-Mail benutze ich Thunderbird, als Kalender Evolution.
<Mike1> und warum aptitude die Abhängigkeiten von dates nicht gemeinsam mit dates entfernt irritiert mich gerade auch etwas
<Mike1> ich dachte aptitude ist für sowas perfekt? o.O Funktioniert auch manchmal
<Zigi> Huhu, ich suche nach Stichwörtern für meine Suche, da ich bisher auf keinen grünen Zweig gekommen bin: Ich würde gerne mein System von 8-20 uhr ständig laufen lassen und dann von 20-8 uhr falls es noch läuft nach 30 min in den energiespar gehen. gibt es dafür lösungen oder hat jemand einen tip wonach ich suchen könnte ?
<Mike1> Zigi: ich würde mir da selber ein kleines Script schreiben
<Zigi> Mike1: den gedanken hatte ich auch schon, also einen chronjob, der der um 20 uhr ein script aufruft das die werte setzt.  ist das so möglich ? oder owarn hast du denn gedacht ? 
<Mike1> Zigi: mhhh, ja, stimmt eigentlich
<Mike1> das wäre simpel und einfach über cron möglich
<Mike1> aber was meinst du mit den „nach 30 Minuten“?
<Mike1> willst du da zuerst irgendeine Warnung einblenden?
<Zigi> Mike1: Ich würde gerne Tagsüber den PC immer am laufen haben und nur Nachts nach 30 Minuten in den Energiesparmodus wechseln
<Zigi> Wenn also jemand Tagsüber an den PC kommt, dann soll er immer sofort an sein und Nachts wenn benötigt kann er eingeschaltet werden aber wenn 30 Min keiner dran ist, dann wird er nach 20 min in den Energiesparmodus geschickt
<Zigi> 30*
<Judge> moin @ all :)
<bullgard4> Paddy: Warum benutzt Du nicht auch für E-Mail Evolution?
<lars__> hallo zusammen. ich habe ein evolution-problem: bei einer email-adresse, die ich via imap abrufe, sagt evolution mir immer "Serververbindung wurde unerwartet getrennt", wenn ich auf die inbox zugreifen will. alle anderen ordner funktionieren problemlos.
<lars__> hat jemand eine ahnung, wie ich dem problem auf die schliche kommen könnte?
<lars__> zwei weitere adressen, ebenfalls imap, funktionieren problemlos.
<lars__> die betroffene adresse funktioniert auf meinem laptop (gleiche ubuntu/evolution-version) problemlos. einziger unterschied ist, dass der laptop in einem anderen netzbereich ist.
<Mike1> wie sage ich Evolution, dass es sich nur minimieren soll, beim Schließen?
<bullgard4> Mike1: Meinst Du Ctrl+W?
<Mike1> bullgard4: naja, Pidgin, Claws-Mail etc. haben alle eine „Minimize on close“ option
<Mike1> bzw. dass sie dann als nur noch im system tray als icon angezeigt werden
<bullgard4> lars__: Einen richtigen Debug-Modus scheint es nicht zu geben. Aber als kleiner Ersatz '~$ evolution --debug=DATEI. Leitet die Diagnoseausgabe aller Komponenten von Evolution in die Datei DATEI um.
<lars__> bullgard4: schau ich mir grad mal an, danke!
<lars__> bullgard4: die datei bleibt leider leer.. :(
<bullgard4> olala
<bullgard4> lars__: Bitte  /atttach  irc.gimp.org. /join #evolution. Und dort fragen, warum die Datei DATEI leer bleibt. Dort Geduld mitbringen.
<lars__> dadrc: CTCP version??
 * Fuchs fragt sich, wie viele Clients mit /attach umgehen koennen (selbst wenn man es dann richtig schreibt)
<dadrc> lars__, Anfrage an deinen Client, welche Version er hat. Wieso dir das angezeigt wird, keine Ahnung.
<dadrc> Kannst du einfach ignorieren
<lars__> Fuchs: webchat.freenode.net kann es schonmal nicht.
<lars__> ich sollte xchat auf dem rechner installieren ;)
<Fuchs> lars__: waere auch lustig, wenn wir erlauben wuerden, dass Leute ueber unseren Webchat auf andere Server gehen ;p 
<Fuchs> lars__: vielleicht haben die Kollegen von dem gimp.org (gnome irc) einen eigenen Webchat
<lars__> Fuchs: ich fänds gut :P
<Fuchs> lars__: ich nicht :p 
<lars__> auf dem weg zu gimp habe ich dann noch eine frage zu ubuntu: kann ich jetzt ohne probleme aptitude verwenden, oder sollte ich eher lassen wegen multi-arch?
<LetoThe2nd> lars__: lassen, ganz eindeutig.
<dadrc> macht nur probleme, leider.
<lars__> hmpf, ich mag aptitude...
<LetoThe2nd> hmpf, ich mag 200 tage urlaub im jahr und trotzdem 10k€ gehalt.
<bullgard4> lars__: Die neueste grafische Ubuntu-Version von Aptitude hat noch Macken. Aber in der Kommandozeilenversion habe ich keine Fehler festgestellt.
<lars__> LetoThe2nd: wenn du dich mit 10k/jahr begnügst, sollte das möglich sein :P
<dadrc> lars__, hier ist der entsprechende Bug, falls du dich als Betroffenen eintragen willst: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/831768
<kubine> Title: Bug #831768 “aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch ena... : Bugs : “aptitude” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<lars__> dadrc: status ist schon high und precise langt mir. aber danke.
<Wedelwolf> Ich bräuchte hilfe.
<Wedelwolf> problem kommt gleich -.-
<dAnjou> lol
<Wedelwolf> ja muss immer rebooten zum umloggen -.-
<Wedelwolf> Es geht darum, ich habe ubuntu 10.04 mit gnome auf meinem netbook
<Wedelwolf> ich  hab vor einiger zeit xfce4 installiert und konnte mich auch erfolgreich einloggen mit der xfce-oberfläche, jetzt geht das aber nicht mehr und ich krieg nur noch den desktop mit 2 symbolen angezeigt
<Wedelwolf> gleichzeitig wechselt das xfce-wallpaper immer mit dem von gnome
<dadrc> Wedelwolf, ~/.xsession-errors?
<Wedelwolf> was is nochmal ~? /home/user?
<dadrc> jo
<Wedelwolf> keine vorhanden.
<Fuchs> die wird erstellt, wenn Du Dich anmeldest, 
<Fuchs> und doch, ist aber eine versteckte Datei (siehe: faengt mit . an) 
<Wedelwolf> ich weiss.
<Wedelwolf> oh. -.- dachte das sei n verzeichnis, sorry
<dadrc> Pastebin mal bitte
<Fuchs> (wohlgemerkt: direkt nachdem der Fehler aufgetreten ist, die Datei wird bei jedem Anmelden naemlich ueberschrieben) 
<Wedelwolf> also die .old?
<p01nt3r> lol meine dualcore-cpu läuft nach dem start aus heiterem himmel auf vollen touren. indicator-applet-session und dbus-daemon sind da wohl für verantwortlich?
<p01nt3r> wie bekomme ich das in den griff?
<Wedelwolf> http://pastebin.com/Lcdn57mH <- ist die .xsession-errors.old 
<dadrc> Wedelwolf, mach mal, dann gucken wir, ob was interessantes drinsteht :)
<kubine> Title: /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup... Setting IM through im-switch for - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Wedelwolf> viele errors...
<dadrc> Allerdings
<lars__> kurze rückmeldung zu meinem IMAP-problem: eine umstellung auf IMAP+ und evolution-neustart hat geholfen, obwohl IMAP auf dem laptop immer funktioniert hat.
<dadrc> Wedelwolf, was ist zwischen "von einiger Zeit" und "jetzt" passiert?
<Wedelwolf> dadrc, das einzige wirkliche was ich weiss ist das installieren von gnomes vnc-app
<lars__> und in irc.gimp.org #evolution waren sehr hilfreich.
<dadrc> lars__, danke für die Rückmeldung, dann können wir dem nächsten mit so einem Problem weiterhelfen :)
<dadrc> Wedelwolf, das sollte eigentlich sowas nicht verursachen...
<Wedelwolf> dadrc, und ich hab, als der fehler schon aufkam xfce neu installiert.
<Wedelwolf> aber die situation ist gleich geblieben
<p01nt3r> dmesg meldet nichts aussergewöhnliches...
<lars__> dadrc, gerne
<dadrc> Wedelwolf, da fällt mir eins auf: hast du xubuntu-desktop installiert und wenn ja, in welche Session versuchst du dich einzuloggen? xfce oder xubuntu?
<Wedelwolf> nein, nur xfce
<Wedelwolf> gleich beises nur xfce
<dadrc> Ist geraten, aber installier mal xubuntu-desktop und nimm dann die xubuntu-session
<dadrc> für mich sieht das nämlich so aus, als wär die sessiondatei für xfce falsch/kaputt/seltsam
<koegs> mit einfach nur xfce4 war ich unter ubuntu auch nie erfolgreich, sah immer sehr ulgy aus :D
<koegs> s/ulgy/ugly/
<Wedelwolf> funktionieren dann eingerichtete dinge wie mein ssh-server auch noch bei xfce-session?
<Wedelwolf> äh
<Wedelwolf> xubuntu-session
<dadrc> Jo, klar, ist ja weiterhin dein Nutzer angemeldet, hat das gleiche Home-Verzeichnis
<Wedelwolf> so langsam geht mir gnome auf den sack! das problem existiert weiterhin.
<dadrc> Das Problem ist ja eindeutig, dass irgendwas deinen XServer blockiert, die Frage ist: Wieso?
<Wedelwolf> könnte das ein plugin sein? oder dass halt vnc von gnome gleich beim anfang startet?
<Blindie> hab nen kleines problem beim update von ubuntu 12.04
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: in #ubuntu-de+1, bitte. danke.
<Blindie> Fehl http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main Sources   406  Not Acceptable
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<Blindie> aso ok
<dadrc> Wedelwolf, hast du den VNC-Client oder den VNC-Server installiert?
<Wedelwolf> server von ubuntu
<dadrc> Bin von 'nem VNC-Client ausgegangen. Bei 'nem Server könnte sowas glatt sein
<dadrc> Lässt sich ja schnell testen: Hau mal weg, das Ding.
<Wedelwolf> joah
<p01nt3r> cat /var/log/messages | grep error meldet mir: http://pastebin.com/uwFR7H0t und cat /var/log/messages | grep fail meldet: http://pastebin.com/m77LnBnQ . kann das was mit der starken cpu-auslastung nach dem systemstart zu tun haben?
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: uwFR7H0t (at pastebin.com)
<Wedelwolf> problem besteht weiterhin.
<dadrc> Wedelwolf, einmal neugestartet danach?
<Wedelwolf> kein unterschied.
<Wedelwolf> und wenn ich mich umlogge, ploppt sofort ein terminal von gnome auf und der anwendungsfinder von xfce
<Mike1> was hat p01nt3r denn für ein Problem? Und bei /var/log/messages würde ich immer ein tail -n 200 oder so verwenden
<Wedelwolf> ach halt, hab was falsch gemacht.
<p01nt3r> Mike1, ungewöhnlich hohe cpu-auslastung auf beiden cores, das einzige, was ich gestern geändert habe (da lief noch alles normal) waren die mount-optionen einer ntfs-partition
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] ~/.xsession-errors gibt mehrere »Fensterverwalter-Warnung«en aus. Welches Programm ist mit  »Fensterverwalter« gemeint? http://bug.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tilda/+bug/804735
<p01nt3r> Mike1, die schuften sich scheinbar beide grundlos zu tode...
<Mike1> p01nt3r: und was sagt top dazu?
<p01nt3r> Mike1,  indicator-applet-session und dbus-daemon sind da wohl verantwortlich
<Wedelwolf> bullgard4, link scheint kaputt
<Mike1> p01nt3r: na bitte
<Mike1> p01nt3r: das indicator-applet kannst du glaube ich eh killen, das startet sich von selbst neu
<Wedelwolf> Fehler immer noch beständig. hier hat sich nix geändert
<dadrc> p01nt3r, ist das denn reproduzierbar?
<Mike1> p01nt3r: schau mal ob es dann noch immer Amokläuft
<p01nt3r> Mike1, wenn ich das applet abschiesse, kommt nen fenster, solange ich darauf nicht reagiere, ist scheinbar ruhe
<p01nt3r> Mike1, wenn ich es nicht neu lade, bleibt auch ruhe
<bullgard4> Wedelwolf: 2 Tippfehler :_(
<Mike1> p01nt3r: brauchst du es denn nicht? o.O Und dbus gibt dann auch Ruhe?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] ~/.xsession-errors gibt mehrere »Fensterverwalter-Warnung«en aus. Welches Programm ist mit  »Fensterverwalter« gemeint? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tilda/+bug/804735
<kubine> Title: Bug #804735 “n entr[Natty] Tilda does not start automatically al... : Bugs : “tilda” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<p01nt3r> Mike1, dbus ist dann auch ruhig. und ja, ich hätte das applet auch gerne laufen.
<dadrc> Wedelwolf, seltsam. müssten jetzt irgendwie rauskriegen, was da bei dir den X-Server belegt
<p01nt3r> Mike1, bis gestern liefs ja auch noch einwandfrei.
<Mike1> p01nt3r: ach, das hat bei mir unter 10.04 auch manchmal ein bisschen amokgelaufen
<Wedelwolf> dadrc, Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default. <- könnte da drin was stehen?
<p01nt3r> kann man irgendwo einsehen, welche updates zuletzt eingespielt wurden?
<dadrc> Wedelwolf, sollte nicht.
<p01nt3r> Mike1, habe auch 10.04 laufen...
<Mike1> p01nt3r: /var/log/apt/history.log 
<p01nt3r> Mike1, da steht aber scheinbar nur das drin, was ich heute manuell installiert habe
<Mike1> p01nt3r: o.O dann /var/log/dpkg.log 
<p01nt3r> Mike1, jetzt sieht die auslastung aus wie ein gartenzaun, immer kurze, rythmische spitzen
<Mike1> p01nt3r: und woher kommen die?
<bullgard4> p01nt3r: Synaptic > File > History > February 2012 > 02/28/2012 mutatis mutandis
<Wedelwolf> also jetzt stimmt etwas ganz und garnichtmehr.
<p01nt3r> Mike1, scheinbar vom system-monitor selbst?
<Wedelwolf> http://pastebin.com/ifCdrvvA 
<kubine> Title: /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup... Setting IM through im-switch for - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> p01nt3r, der Systemmonitor ist nicht so richtig ressourcesfreundlich. htop auf 'ner Konsole gibt meistens ein unverfälschteres Bild
<p01nt3r> mal sehen...
<Mike1> p01nt3r: ja, der Systemmonitor ist auch Mist
<p01nt3r> Mike1, also der systemmonitor liegt so bei 14%, dann noch so 2-3 prozesse bei 1%, also alles ausser dem normal
<Blindie> hmmm, irgendwie lädt das software center keine bilder und bewertungen/kommentare zu programmen
<p01nt3r> Mike1, werde jetzt einfach mal neustarten und schauen, ob das problem dann noch weiter existiert.
<p01nt3r> bg
<Wedelwolf> noch ideen vorhanden?
<dadrc> Wedelwolf, ist weiterhin das gleiche Problem
<dadrc> Irgendwas belegt deinen XServer, daraufhin kann xfce da nichts machen und die Programme im Autostart stürzen ab
<Wedelwolf> -.- aber ich hab ja nur mal vnc eingerichtet gehabt. sonst nichts.. keine config geändert null.
<p01nt3r> Mike1, das gleiche.
<Wedelwolf> joah irgendwas von gnome belegt das teil.  kann es noch irgendwas von ubuntu-netbook-edition sein? eher weniger...
<Wedelwolf> hat ja vor n paar wochen noch frunktioniert
<Mike1> p01nt3r: hast du jetzt schon nachgeschaut was das Update verändert hat? Wenn du keine Fremdquellen verwendest sollte bei einem guten alten LTS eigentlich nichts kaputt werden o.O
<p01nt3r> Mike1, tue ich nicht, in den updates hab ich geschaut, ob es ein update für das indicator-applet gab, was aber nicht der fall ist.
<Wedelwolf> super.
<Wedelwolf> und was hat es eigentlich zu bedeuten, dass 2 terminals starten?
<Mike1> p01nt3r: naja, muss nicht am indicator-applet liegen
<Mike1> p01nt3r: wenn das gemeinsam mit dbus amokläuft …
<p01nt3r> Mike1, dbus und dbus-x11 wurden am 08.12.11 installiert, aber lief ja alles normal bis heute.
<Mike1> p01nt3r: mhhhh, ich weiß nimmer wie ich das damals bei mir gelöst habe
<Mike1> manchmal ist es auch einfac so verreckt
<p01nt3r> Mike1, hab den indicator grad nochmal abgeschossen, trotzdem geht ist der dbus-daemon weiterhin hoch
<Mike1> mhhhh
<Mike1> p01nt3r: keiiiiiine Ahnung um ehrlich zu sein
<p01nt3r> Mike1, und dbus kann ich ja nicht einfach abschiessen ^^
<p01nt3r> Mike1, mal probieren, den daemon neu zu starten? oder geht das auch nicht einfach so?
<Mike1> p01nt3r: mach mal
<p01nt3r> Mike1, keine besserung
<solcero> kann mir jemand sagen was hier dran falsch sein könnte http://pastebin.com/p2faWwZM 
<kubine> Title: id=$(mysql --host=$hostip --port=3306 --user=$benutzer --password=$passwort --da - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Mike1> p01nt3r: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/365187 da gibt es einen ähnlichen Bug, schau mal die letzen zwei Comments an
<kubine> Title: Bug #365187 “indicator-applet guzzles CPU” : Bugs : Indicator Applet (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<solcero> hab schon danke
<Mike1> p01nt3r: und wenn du mal gnome-panel killst?
<p01nt3r> sudo killall gnome-panel
<p01nt3r> aahrg ^^
<p01nt3r> Mike1, immer noch
<p01nt3r> also es geht dann sofort wieder hoch
<Mike1> das sudo solltest du da nicht brauchen o.O
<Mike1> argh, das indicator-applet ist offensichtlich scheiße programmiert
<p01nt3r> Mike1, es liegt scheinbar explizit an der indicator-applet-session, sobald ich genau den prozess kille, herrscht ruhe.
<Mike1> wofür ist das -session überhaupt zuständig?
<p01nt3r> hm, gute frage
<p01nt3r> Mike1, jetzt meldet mir das Netzwerk-Manager-Applet, das Netzwerk sei deaktiviert (obwohl ich noch hier bin?)
<Mike1> p01nt3r: trololol
<Mike1> p01nt3r: mein Netbook hab ich leider gerade nicht zur Hand, sonst könnte ich schauen ob ich das alles reproduzieren kann
<p01nt3r> Mike1, in den fehlerberichten zu indicator-applet ist nichts über hohe cpu-auslastung zu finden...
<p01nt3r> Mike1, es gab nen bug in 10.04, bei dem ein memory-leak eine rolle spielt - mal sehen, wie desbezüglich meine ram-nutzung aussieht...
<p01nt3r> bg
<solcero> würde gerne aus einer variable mit sed http:// raus löschen varp="$($var |  sed 's/http://g')"  kann mir vl. jemand sagen was da falsch ist ?
<p01nt3r> Mike1, hmm, speicherauslastung bei 0,7% für das indicator-applet und 0,0% für den dbus-dämon, scheint normal?
<Fuchs> das // das sed fuer sich interpretiert
<p01nt3r> Mike1, da geht auch jetzt nach ner zeit nix hoch
<Mike1> p01nt3r: kommt drauf an wie viel Speicher du hast ;) Aber wird schon passen
<p01nt3r> Mike1, 4 gb
<p01nt3r> 32 bit
<Fuchs> solcero: nimm sed s_http://__   (oder noch besser: statt _ etwas, das ganz sicher nicht vorkommen wird) 
<solcero> Fuchs: kann ich das iwie umgehen oder marken 
<solcero> ah ok
<p01nt3r> Mike1, gerade noch was probieren, b.g.
<solcero> Fuchs: super geht - vielen dank
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<innerand> Hallo, kurze Frage: Wie kann ich die im Schlüsselbund (gnome-keyring) gespeicherten Passwörter in eine Neuinstallation mitnehmen? Export bzw. Importfunktion scheint es ja nicht zu geben...
<Mike1> solcero: du hättest es auch mit \ escapen können
<innerand> also in ~/.gnome2/keyrings gäbs ja schon mal 2 Dateien die verdächtig aussehen. Nur werden die wohl verschlüsselt sein, und ob ich die im neuen System dann noch auf bekomme..
<Mike1> innerand: mit dem Masterpasswort vermutlich schon ;)
<innerand> vermutlich? ich würde sie gerne ganz sicher aufbekommen...
<Mike1> innerand: und mit Seahorse kann man anschneinend auch backups vom Gnome Keyring machen
<innerand> was ist den seahorse? 
<Mike1> ein Programm zur Schlüsselverwaltung
<innerand> ja, seh grad die wiki
<innerand> sieht gut aus, thx
<Mike1> teh Interwebs sagen aber auch ”To make a backup of the saved passwords in Ubuntu just make a backup of the folder ~/.gnome2/keyrings/. This is where Gnome stores its password keyrings (named something like somename.keyring).”
<innerand> hmm... 
<Mike1> ah, relevant: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/passwoerter-aus-seahorse-exportieren/
<kubine> Title: Passwörter aus seahorse exportieren › Sicherheit › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mike1> gibt es eigentlich ein gutes Wörterbuchprogramm das auch offline funktioniert? Ding wirft ja eigentlich recht gute Resultate aus, sieht aber grauenhaft aus, ist langsam und die Schrift ist bei mir neuerdings ungeglättet
<solcero> gibt es eine besondere Syntax wenn man sed auf eine Variable anwendet ? domain=$(sed 's_http://www.__g' |  sed 's_/__g' $link) so geht es nicht
<Fuchs> solcero: echo $variable | sed s/foo/bar/ 
<solcero> danke
<Mike1> Fuchs: ist sed s/foo/bar <<< $variable eigentlich eleganter?
<sdx23> solcero: die Bash kann selbst Variablen manipulieren, viele sed-Aufrufe sind überflüssig: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/refcards.html bei B-5
<kubine> Title: Reference Cards (at tldp.org)
<solcero> sdx23: danke werd ich mir anschauen
<exiton> wie kann man bei Ubuntu 11.10 ändern, dass die Tastenkombination Alt+F1 auf den Starter fokussiert?
<exiton> aha, gefunden. Man muss das im CompizConfigSettings Manager machen und nicht bei den tastenkombinationen
<exiton> Ergibt ja total viel Sinn, dass es unterschiedliche Orte gibt wo man Tastaturkombinationen ändert.
<solcero> wie bekommt man leerzeichen am anfang einer variable weg ohne das der rest vom string betroffen ist ? geht das auch mit sed?
<Fuchs> trim 
<Fuchs> wobei, moment, bash hat da was eingebautes
<Fuchs> (aber ja, sed koennte es auch) 
<solcero> das problem ist das ich nie weiss wieviel leerzeichen es sind - mal 3 - mal 5
<Fuchs> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-shell-trim-leading-white-space/   such Dir eins aus, solcero 
<kubine> Title: Bash Shell: Trim Leading White Space From Input Variables (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<solcero> vielen dank
<dAnjou> solcero: sed 's/^[:space:]*//' datei
<dAnjou> ungetestet
<dAnjou> sed 's/^\s*//' datei
<dAnjou> geht besser
<solcero> danke
<mrkramps> da gibt es wahrscheinlich noch 'n halbes dutzend varianten…
<dAnjou> das space ding will irgendwie nich, evtl. nen escaping problem
<solcero> hauptsache es funktioniert XD
<dAnjou> solcero: erläuterung gefällig?
<mrkramps> dAnjou: statt ^[:space:]* müsste ^[ \t]* gut gehen
<dAnjou> \t sind doch nur tabs, oder?
<dAnjou> \s sind alle whitespaces
<dAnjou> oh, das leerzeichen hast du explizit
<mrkramps> dAnjou: richtig, aber du siehst nur das leerzeichen im chat nicht ^^
<mrkramps> also letztere variante wäre generell für whitespace am zeilenanfang
<solcero> dAnjou: immer gerne
<dAnjou> solcero: s/a/b/ ersetzt a durch b
<dAnjou> bei uns wird aber ein muster gesucht und durch nichts ersetzt
<dAnjou> also durch nen leeren string
<dAnjou> ^ drückt dabei den zeilen oder string anfang aus
<dAnjou> \s drückt alle whitespaces aus tabs, spaces usw.
<dAnjou> und schließlich sagt das *, dass beliebig viele zeichen des vorhergehenden ausdrucks vorkommen dürfen
<dAnjou> das muster sucht also nach beliebig vielen whitespaces am zeilen oder string anfang
<dAnjou> und die werden dann mit nem leerstring ersetzt
<mrkramps> dAnjou: das mit \s ist 'n guter hinweis… war mir bislang nicht bekannt
<solcero> also * stop sozusagen automatisch wenn das zeichen nicht gleich dem vorgebenen ist
<mrkramps> solcero: in diesem fall vom zeilenanfang bis zum ersten nicht passenden zeichen
<dAnjou> solcero: * sagt, dass es 0 bis beliebig viele vorkommnisse geben darf
<dAnjou> und zwar von dem, was davor steht
<dAnjou> a* würde also 0 bis beliebig viele a finden
<dAnjou> z.B. a und aa und aaaaaaaaaa
<dAnjou> und auch kein a
<solcero> OK vielen dank hab ich verstanden
<solcero> das die tabs gleich auch mit ersetzt werden ist natürlich um so praktischer an die hatte ich nicht gedacht XD
<sky1> tag zusammen hat jemand zufällig hp  ilo's im Einsatz ich hab mal ne frage... wie ist eigentlich die firmware update struktur muss ich da jetzt nach meinem server suchen und die firmware runterladen, oder kann ich jeden 1,2,3 er ilo auch überall die von den 1er 2er oder 3er draufmachen ... ist die firmware version die man für den ilo nutzt auch vom server abhängig ...
<Haferstroh> Hallo, ich mache mit ffmpeg eine Bildschirmaufnahme mittels folgendem Kommando:
<Haferstroh> ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1280x800 -i :0.0 -f alsa -i hw:0 -c:a libvo_aacenc -b:a 128k -c:v libx264 -crf 0  -preset ultrafast bildschirmvideo2.mp4
<Haferstroh> wenn ich das Ganze jetzt in ein Windows-Mediaplayer kompatibles Format umwandeln möchste mittels:
<Haferstroh> ffmpeg -i bildschirmvideo2.mp4  -c:v wmv2 -c:a wmav2 bildschirmvideo.wmv 
<Haferstroh> dann erscheint im Windows-Mediaplayer nur ein weißes Bild, wo man allein nur den Ton hört.
<Haferstroh> Weiß jemand woran das liegt? 
<LetoThe2nd> hat grad wer nen tip: ich habe datei a und b, wobei b grösser ist als a. der anfang von datei b soll mit a überschrieben werden. wie stell ich das am hübschesten an? dd?
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: dd klingt hübsch ja
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: kleiner parametertip? rein if/of ersetzt nämlich das ganze zielfile, also das hintere bleibt nicht erhalten.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: bs und count würde ich auch mitnehmen
<apollo13> mal gucken
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: bs, klar. an count hab ich auch schon gedacht.
<LetoThe2nd> (aber count noch nicht probiert)
<apollo13> killt auch die ganze datei
<LetoThe2nd> hm. kluge alternatividee?
<apollo13> ha
<exiton> ich habe pidgin-skype installiert um skype über empathy laufen zu lassen. Es lässt sich jedoch kein skype konto unter empathy erstellen. Woran liegt das?
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd:  genau die andere richtung: dd if=b seek=3 of=a skip=3 bs=1
<apollo13> in b die bytes von a überspringen und an a anhängen :)
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: ah, quasi anhängen.
<ring0> exiton, pidgin-skype hat doch nichts mit empathy zu tun?
<LetoThe2nd> keine schlechte idee, probier ich lgiehc.
<exiton> ring0: ich bin nach dieser anleitung vorgegangen http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/run-skype-as-a-daemon-and-manage-it-from-empathy-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<kubine> Title: Run Skype as a daemon and manage it from Empathy or Pidgin in Ubuntu 11.04 (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<apollo13> wobei oflag=append sicher einfacher ist
<apollo13> oh und conv=notrunc
<LetoThe2nd> ?
<exiton> kubine: hab die Anleitung ja befolgt, aber wenn ich das konto erstellen will und auf den Anmelden Button klicke passiert nix
<sash_> !bot > exiton 
<kubine>  exiton: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: dd if=a of=b bs=1 count=3 conv=notrunc
<apollo13> count ist bytes aus a
<apollo13> conv=notrunc verhindert das blanken vom rest
<ring0> exiton, in der tat, pidgin-skype ist für alle programme, die libpurple nutzen, also auch empathy.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: ah verstehe. wobei man da vermutlich dann das count sogar weglassen könnte
<exiton> sash_: ups
<exiton> ring0: funktioniert aber nicht
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: denke nicht
<ring0> exiton, funktioniert nicht, ist keine fehlerbeschreibung :)
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: ah doch ich hatte in a nen newline :/
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<exiton> ring0: die hab ich ja weiter oben schon gegeben. wenn ich das konto erstellen will und auf den entsprechenden Knopf drücke passiert nix
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: thx dann.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: mein system mag mich nicht http://paste.pocoo.org/show/559785/
<kubine> Title: Paste #559785 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<apollo13> ah braver bot
<apollo13> highlighted wenigstens nimmer
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: warum, passt doch alles.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: warum produziert echo "123" nen newline
<apollo13> -n :/
<apollo13> wenn die tools intelligenter sind als der user^^
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: wollts gerade sagen, .n
<jokrebel> exiton: Ist Skype denn auch installiert?
<ring0> exiton, du hast vorher also skype installiert und bist dort eingeloggt?
<exiton> jokrebel: ich möchte nicht unhöflich sein, aber solch eine frage hilft mir nicht weiter
<jokrebel> exiton: Auch icht möchte nicht unhöflich sein, ab IIRC ist es zwingend nötig das Programm Skype _trotzdem_ installiert zu haben…  deshalb die Frage danach.
<jokrebel> grr
<apollo13> trololol ;)
<jokrebel> exiton: Auch icht möchte nicht unhöflich sein, ab IIRC ist es zwingend nötig das Programm Skype _trotzdem_ installiert zu haben…  deshalb die Frage danach.
<exiton> jokrebel: ja, das ist mir ja schon klar. ich habe wie gesagt die anleitung auf omgubuntu befolgt
<exiton> jokrebel: ich komme nur in den chat wenn ich selbst schon probiert habe das problem zu lösen und auch nach einer onlinesuche nix gefunden habe was mir hilft
<ring0> exiton, nur weil etwas in einer anleitung steht, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass der user, in dem fall du, es auch befolgt und gelesen hat. deswegen fragt man dich hier, um sowas ausschließen zu können. ein einfaches ja deinerseits reicht völlig aus
<jokrebel> exiton: Kenn diese Anleitung nicht und hab auch grad keine Zeit und Lust sie zu übersetzen und zu überprüfen. Ich weiß nur dass das hier mehrfach mit Hilfe des ubuntuusers-Wikis einwandfrei funktioniert hat. :-/
<exiton> anscheinend ist das ein bug im pidgin-skype paket. hier gibt es ein paket mit dem es funktioniert: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-skype/+bug/567248
<kubine> Title: Bug #567248 “skype in empathy (bigbrownchunx-skype-dbus) with pi... : Bugs : “pidgin-skype” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> exiton: warum gehst Du immer, wenn ich gerade antworte?
<jokrebel> [16:29] <jokrebel> exiton: Kenn diese Anleitung nicht und hab auch grad keine Zeit und Lust sie zu übersetzen und zu überprüfen. Ich weiß nur dass das hier mehrfach mit Hilfe des ubuntuusers-Wikis einwandfrei funktioniert hat. :-/
<exiton> jokrebel: sorry, hab irc über empathy laufen und das neu gestartet 
<jokrebel> exiton: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype und auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pidgin#Skype-Protokoll-hinzufuegen
<kubine> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<exiton> jokrebel: danke, ich habe das problem jetzt gelöst, beide links im wiki helfen jedoch nicht weiter
<jokrebel> exiton: Dann klär uns auf (und am besten ergänzt Du auch gleich noch das Wiki ggf)
<exiton> wie ich oben schon schrieb: anscheinend ist das ein bug im pidgin-skype paket. hier gibt es ein paket mit dem es funktioniert: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-skype/+bug/567248
<kubine> Title: Bug #567248 “skype in empathy (bigbrownchunx-skype-dbus) with pi... : Bugs : “pidgin-skype” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<vice> hey di ho ubuntu community!
<jokrebel> of3n: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<solcero> kann sed gross und kleinschreibung ignorieren ? iwie find ich nichts zu dem thema
<jokrebel> solcero: IIRC sollte da das Stichwort " case sensitive" weiterhelfen … vielleich ja gleich schon: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/frage-zu-sed-case-insensitiv/#post-1029206
<kubine> Title: Frage zu sed Case-Insensitiv › Shell und Programmieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> solcero: …habs aber nicht glesen!
<littledarkcloud> DATE=$(date +%Y)   mkdir "${DATE}"/
<littledarkcloud> DATE="$(date +%Y)"   mkdir ${DATE}/
<littledarkcloud> entsprechen die beiden schreibweisen einander?? (mir geht's darum, das die ausdrücke durch "" geschützt sind .... hier als beispiel; will's auch im allgemeinen wissen.)
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: "" schützt ausdrücke nicht, sondern wertet sie aus. '' schützt.
<solcero> jokrebel: danke schau ich mir an
<littledarkcloud> "..."=auswertung der meisten sonderzeichen verhindern; '...'=auswertung aller sonderzeichen verhindern.       das mein ich.
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: "" schützt manche sodnerzeichen, stimmt. variablen bzw. subskriptauswertung (deine beiden beispiele) aber explizit nicht.
<littledarkcloud> der erstellte ordner soll ja auch nicht /${DATE}}/ heißen, sondern /2012/ also als variable .... entsprechen denn die oberen schreibweisen einander oder unterscheiden sie sich in der wirkung??
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: IMHO ja. wobei die kurzform mkdir $(date +%Y) genauso funktioniert.
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: in deinem bispiel sind eigentlich alle "" überflüssig meiner meinung nach
<Mike1> besser zu viele als zu wenig Anführungszeichen verwenden ;)
<Mike1> und wer weiß was für Daten man dem Zeug mal füttert
<Mike1> vielleicht sieht man zum Beispiel keine Leerzeichen in Dateinamen vor. Und dann hat man sie doch einmal und schwuppdiwupp ein Problem.
<littledarkcloud> thx.
<dreamon_> Habe Apache2 installiert, läuft sauber. Nun hab ich noch motion installiert. das reagiert auf Port 8081, läuft auch. Frage ich möchte das anpassen auf 8081. Frage hat das überhaupt was mit apache zu tun? oder ist das reine Sache von motion?
<dreamon_> Der "normale" port 80 ist im Verzeichnis /var/www .. Motion speichert aber in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs .. 
<apollo13> dreamon_: ports sind losgelöst von verzeichnissen
<vice> dreamon_ : schau mal in /etc/apache* nach..
<tripled> mein ipod wird von ubuntu nicht mehr gemountet, kann man da was machen? 
<vice> wenn ich ein viceo aus dem terminal heraus starte, dann flackert es extrem */sieht irgendwie nach "direct rendering" aus, wenn ich das Fenster verschiebe, versucht das video auf der ursprünglichen stelle weiter zu rendern/* getestet mit mplayer smplayer vlc. kann mir jemand helfen? btw: XFCE, fglrx..
<jokrebel> tripled: Kenn mich mit Apfel-Produkten sogut wie nicht aus, aber vielleicht hilft Dir das http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod oder liefert zumindest nen passenden, weiterführenden Link.
<kubine> Title: iPod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<vice> ipod firmware geupdated? ab ios 5 läuft nix unter ubuntu...
<tripled> ja danke da hab ich auch schon geguckt hab den per hand ausgeworfen mit sudo eject /dev/sde1 - dann stecker raus und wieder rein trotzdem nicht erkannt worden  
<derdui> Nabend zusammen, hat jemand von euch ne ahnung, warum bei neustart des rechners, genauergesagt, nachdem der startupmonitor kam, der rechner nicht weiter durchstartet, also bis zu anmeldung, sondern bei der meldung "pulseaudio per user session" hängen bleibt? was kann ich machen, ohne das system neu aufsetzen zu müssen?
<vice> kann mir keiner mit meinem terminal -> video -> flackern problem helfen?
<vice> eventuell hat es was mit xauthority zu tun?
<tripled> ist übrigens ein ipod 5g also firmware 1.3 sollte problemlos mit ubuntu erkannt werden 
<vice> libimobiledevice installiert?
<vice> bzw. libimobiledevice2? libimobiledevice-utils
<tripled> jepp 
<vice> und seit wann gehts nicht mehr?
<vice> irgendwas gemacht? 
<derdui> wen meinst du vice?
<vice> derdui: triplet, meinen einzigen gesprächspartner hier ;)
<derdui> ok :D
<vice> derdui
<vice> denke du hast grafiktreiber problem? xorg.con geändert oder treiber installiert?
<tripled> ja jede menge gemacht^^. wollte videos auf dem pod haben, rythmnbox kann keine videos wurde mir gesagt, also banshee getestet, da aber aufeinmal alles zweimal vorhanden also 20gb content auf einmal 40 gb groß. ipod randvoll gemacht - falsche sortierung 
<tripled> dann zu gtkpod gegriffen ipod nicht erkannt 
<tripled> dann itunes über wine installiert aber 10.5.3 geht wohl nicht 
<vice> wow, bei mir klappt die sync garnicht :D 
<tripled> haha :D 
<vice> itunes ueber virtualbox geht...
<vice> www.oracle.com
<tripled> okay das könnte ich noch probieren aber dazu müsste ja mein ipod irgendwie überhauptmal erkannt werden außerdem wollte ich den noch löschen irgendwie 
<vice> www.pastebin.com
<tripled> weil der ja jetzt randvoll ist mit zeugs was da nicht drauf soll, da sollen videos drauf 
<jokrebel> vice: Was für Grafikkarte? (evtl. nopasten von lsusb oder lspci bitte)
<dreamon__> apollo13, ports sind losgelöst von verzeichnissen -> Wenn ich z.b. 127.0.0.1:80/index.html oder 127.0.0.1:8081 mache, dann muß er doch unterscheiden. Macht das nicht der Apache?
<vice> tripled von dir auch lsusb please!
<tripled> okay
<derdui> aber nur so nebenbei, das problem hatte ich schon öfters. nur hab ich eben immer das system neu aufgestzt. nur is mir das iwi zu doof. diesmal wollte ich skype neu installieren (hab vor ein paar tagen den rechner neu gemacht^^ da kam erst, dass er das nicht runterladen kann weil der speicherplatz nicht ausreicht... da wollte ich neustarten, wo dann das prob aufgetreten is :)
<vice> jokrebel mom..
<apollo13> dreamon__: ja aber das hat nix mit irgendwas dahinter zu tun
<jokrebel> ^^ iwi *grusel*
<vice> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series]
<vice> linux kann instabil werden wenn die festplatte total voll ist! tripled
<tripled> vice: guckst du oder andere hier: http://pastebin.com/Az7NVnWU
<kubine> Title: lsusb Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 006 D - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<vice> derdui meinte ich..
<tripled> achja und wie krieg ich das blaue wine fenster zu? auf schließen reagiert das nicht 
<derdui> das is ja grad das... ich hab nix dazu installiert oder gespechert^^
<tripled> gibts da evtl. ein terminal kill befehl für?
<jokrebel> vice: Wie hast Du den fglrx installiert?
<vice> jokrebel apt
<vice> jokrebel denkst es liegt wirklich am treiber? kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen..
<vice> jokrebel: funktioniert es bei dir?
<jokrebel> vice: Wie sieht es ohne 3D aus?
<vice> tripled: ubutnuusers.de  wiki nach pkill suchen...
<derdui> wenn ich jetzt den home ordner löschen würde, würde das was bringen? 
<tripled> okay
<vice> oh man, das wird mir zu viel :D:D
<jokrebel> vice: Hab hier leide keine ATI am Start.
<vice> aber kannst du videos ausm terminal heraus oeffnen? jokrebel?
<jokrebel> vice: Kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Problembehebung ?
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> vice: …nie probiert …
<derdui> oder könnte es reichen, wenn ich pulse deinstalliere?
<vice> derdui, ich denke nicht, dass es an pulse liegt! dein xserver kackt schlicht und einfach ab.. 
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<derdui> und was mach ich dagegen? x neuinstallieren?
<RedNifre> Wo ändern sich bei Ubuntu im normalen Betrieb eigentlich Dateien? Nur im home der eingeloggten User, oder auch noch an tausend anderen Stellen?
<vice> kubine, bin am lesen thx ;)
<vice> nein derdui!
<RedNifre> Ich frage weil ich überlege, ob es eine gute Idee ist, Ubuntu auf einer SSD und mein home auf einer HDD zu speichern.
<derdui> hmmm... 
<RedNifre> Nutzt hier jemand SSDs? Gibt es etwas, was ich unbedingt beachten muss? 
<vice> RedNifre: beides auf die ssd! wenn du große datenmengen im homeverzeichnis hast, hau die auf ne hdd und mach in deinem home auf der ssd links auf die großen datenordner der hdd...
<RedNifre> Geht darum, dass ich mir gerne einen neuen Desktop-Rechner anschaffen möchte, der für Ubuntu 12.04 maßgeschneidert ist.
<vice> RedNfire: TU ES!
<jokrebel> !bot > vice:
<kubine>  vice:: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<RedNifre> Hm, ich hatte gedacht, dass das home in ein RAID aus 3 HDDs kommt. Das wäre mit SSDs vielleicht etwas teuer...
<vice> ich liebe bots! mit denen kann man sich wenigstens rational unterhalten...
<vice> in ner home is doch nicht viel drin! rednifre
<RedNifre> naja, meine ganzen Daten?
<RedNifre> Da ist eigentlich das meiste drin?
<RedNifre> Also du würdest lieber eine große SSD für alles nehmen? Hm.
<RedNifre> Was meinen denn die anderen zu der Idee, OS auf SSD und home in nem RAID aus 3 HDDs?
<RedNifre> hmja, die großen dateien brauchen eigentlich keinen RAID-Schutz, da sie sich ja eh nicht oft ändern und somit im Backup aktuell sind...
<bekks> Ähm, RAID hat mit Backup _nichts_ zu tun.
<RedNifre> Vielleicht 3 kleine SSDs im RAID für OS und home und dann halt Videos und Musik auf ner HDD?
<RedNifre> bekks schon klar.
<vice> jokrebel: da sind nur so std.probleme beschrieben..  meine 3D beschleunigung funktioniert einwandfrei. 2 monitore einwandfrei, videos ueber browser oeffnen einwandfrei.. nur eben im terminal ruckelt alles
<RedNifre> Es geht mir darum, wie sehr ich mich bei einem Backup aufregen würde.
<bekks> So wie Du das schreibst, ist dir das ganz und gar nicht klar.
<RedNifre> Mir geht darum, wie sehr ich mich aufrege, wenn eine Platte kaputt geht.
<bekks> Dann mach Backups.
<RedNifre> Das mache ich doch sowieso?
<vice> !bot
<kubine> vice: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<Mike1> bekks: es reduziert die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit schon sehr deutlich. Oder wie oft hast du schon davon gehört, dass jemandem alle Festplatten auf einmal abgefackelt wären?
<RedNifre> Es geht darum, wenn ich die Videos nicht in einem RAID habe ist das nicht schlimm, denn wenn die Platte kaputt geht sind die Backups ja komplett aktuell, weil sich Videos selten ändern.
<bekks> Mike1: Huh? Ich kenne Systeme, bei denen 98 von 110 in 14 Tagen abgefackelt sind. Jeweils ein RAID5 auf 5 Platten plus Hotspare.
<vice> ihr solltet in nen chatchannel gehen ;)
<RedNifre> Wenn ich hingegen kein RAID habe und mir geht mein Dokumente-Ordner kaputt fehlt mir im Backup vielleicht die zuletzt geschriebene Seite. Das wäre doof.
<RedNifre> bekks, welchen Aufbau benutzt du denn bei dir?
<bekks> RedNifre: Wenn Dir dein Dokumente-Ordner kaputtgeht, fehlt Dir der gesamte Inhalt. Und nicht nur die letzte Seite.
<bekks> RedNifre: Das können wir gerne im OT diskutieren.
<RedNifre> Es geht mir darum, einen geeigneten Rechner für Ubuntu aufzubauen. aber gut.
<bekks> Hier ist keine Hardwareberatung :)
<RedNifre> ok
<Mike1> die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit zu reduzieren ist immer gut, selbst wenn man ein supertolles Backup hat. *find*
<jokrebel> vice: Wie genau startest Du denn Dein Video "aus dem Terminal"? Welches (Terminal-)Programm nutzt Du dafür? Oder startest Du VLC ect. aus dem Terminal?
<vice> vlc video.avi
<vice> mplayer video.avi
<derdui> wie kann ich denn den x server wieder richten? 
<jokrebel> vice: Und wenn Du erst (zB) VLC startest und da drin dann das selbe Video aufrufst gibt es keine Probleme oder wie?
<vice> dpkg-reconfigure... derdui
<vice> jokrebel, genau, keine probleme!
<vice> ähm
<vice> XTERM hab ich als terminal
<vice> also $TERM = xterm...
<jokrebel> vice: Hast mal ein Beispiel welches im Internet zugänglich ist? Dann test ich das mal eben…
<vice> meinst videobeispiel?
<jokrebel> jepp
<vice> es ist bei jedem video.. über oberfläche starten is alles perfekt! aber uebers terminal flackern alle!
<derdui> also wenn der hängt via strg F1 auf die konsole und dann dpkg-reconfigure $TERM=xterm?
<vice> flackern bei dir videos wenn du sie uebers terminal oeffnest?
<vice> derdui: welcher grafikkartentreiber?
<derdui> kA is ne onboardkarte, das gerät ein Dell optiplex
<vice> und was hast du getan dass es nicht mehr geht derdui?
 * jokrebel hat hier grad kein einziges Testvideo. Sorry.
<vice> moment mal du kannst mit strg+f1 in die console wechseln derdui?
<vice> und funktioniert es mit dem einzigem testvideo jokrebel?
<derdui> eben garnichts, wollte nur skype installieren...
<jokrebel> vice: Was an _kein_ ist unverständlich? <g>
<derdui> und mom, muss grad mal testen, bin mit ner livecd on^^
<vice> sry ;) hab ein gelesen :D
<derdui> also ich versuch grad ohne cd in die console zu kommen, welchen bfehl brauch ich dann? also was könnte ich versuchen?
<vice> streg+alt+f2
<derdui> ok, dann mach ich das mal, bis später und danke :)
<vice> jokrebel: http://o-o.preferred.ham02s03.v4.lscache8.c.youtube.com/videoplayback?sparams=algorithm%2Cburst%2Ccp%2Cfactor%2Cid%2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag%2Csource%2Cexpire&fexp=909521%2C913528%2C911611%2C913602&algorithm=throttle-factor&itag=34&ip=217.0.0.0&burst=40&sver=3&signature=49BBADF580983084A7BAAB24BBC952186C03A73D.99BE78258101AF3297792711CC720ADB1D9B607D&source=youtube&expire=1330740650&key=yt1&ipbits=8&factor=1.25&cp=U0hSRVdPTl9KSkNOMl9PSVJ
<vice> HOk91UWlpempDc3J5&id=b2badbbcd3542ab0
<vice> isn videolink ;)
<jokrebel> OMG - was das denn?
<vice> youtubevideo...
<tuxlover> wie kann man das grub menu sichtbar machen beim booten ohne konfiguratio zu ändern
<vice> tuxlover - garnicht ;) paarmal system abstuerzen lassen :D
<p01nt3r> das sollte auch mal gefixed werden
<vice> was meinst du p01nt3r?
<tuxlover> hintergrund ist dass jemand sein pw vergessen hat und nun mittels init=/bin/bash das wieder herstellen soll
<tuxlover> bzw ein neues setzen möchte
<jokrebel> vice: Wer der Link vielleicht zu lang? … Ihre Eingabe konnte nicht geöffnet werden:
<vice> ja sind 2 posts :(
<tuxlover> vice: hilft leider nicht
<vice> wart mal tuxlover
<vice> chroot tuxlover..#
<vice> tuxlover http://manual.aptosid.com/de/sys-admin-gen-de.htm#pw-lost
<kubine> Title: aptosid Manuals - System Administration-de (at manual.aptosid.com)
<derdui> vice: also console geht :)
<vice> gut hm
<vice> was ist wenn du startx in die konsole eingibst?
<vice> derdui..
<derdui> ich probiers grad :)
<p01nt3r> ich habe kein direct-rendering als user.(als root schon) und glxinfo sagt mir: NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied). wenn ich dieser datei und /dev/nvidia0 volle rechte verpasse. bekomme ich auch als user direct-rendering: yes. allerdings ist das nach einem neustart wieder nichtig. ausserdem habe ich tearing auf dem desktop, welches ich ebenfalls gerne beseitigt hätte.
<tuxlover> hmm ok ja chroot wäre meine zweite lösung
<tuxlover> danke 
<jokrebel> vice: Startx ist aber nicht der Ubuntu-Way.
<vice> ja abber ich weiss ja nicht welchen displaymanager er benutzt.. und startx sollte klappen ;)
<p01nt3r> hinweis: habe heute eine neue grafikkarte eingebaut und nutze seitdem den neuesten treiber von der nvidia-homepage, nachdem ich den treiber aus den repos (nvidia-current) einfach nicht reaktiviert bekommen habe.
<vice> p01nt3r bei ati gibts anti tearing lösung per gui.. bei nvidia keine erfahrung..
<derdui> danke vice, über strg alt f8 kommt xface :D mit strg alt f7 hängts noch^
<p01nt3r> vice, man kann wohl einstellungen in nvidia-settings vornehmen, welche bei mir allerdings keinen effekt haben
<p01nt3r> (zumindest nicht auf den desktop)
<vice> ubuntuusers nvidia checken p01nt3r?
<derdui> bin aber mal kurz essen :) bis gleich :)
<vice> p01nt3r: evtl auch xorg.conf infos checken, da kann man sowas einstellen...
<vice> sry, xserver crash :(
<p01nt3r> vice, ich hatte mir einen abgesucht, aber sektion "Rechner startet nur bis zur Mitteilung "low graphics mode"" hatte ich nicht gefunden - hatte mir schon gedacht, dass es ein bug im nvidia-current ist.
<vice> nvidia homepage? src selbst kompilieren?
<dadrc> Die Treiber von der nvidia-Homepage sind quasi ein Problemgarant
<dadrc> Spätestens beim Kernelupdate
<p01nt3r> vice, hatte allerdings nie eine meldung: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate video memory wie sie in dem bug beschrieben ist...
<vice> ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine erfahrung mit nvidia, war nur ein vorschlag..
<vice> p01nt3r: dann war es wohl auch nicht DER bug ;)
<vice> kann hier irgendwer ein video aus dem terminal heraus starten?
<vice> wäre mir cht sehr wichtig!!!
<dreamon_> fuchs kennt sich mit nvidia am besten aus.
<sdx23> vice: "ein video"?
<vice> ist irgendwie ein bischen paradox, dass ubuntu trotz der eindeutigen zielgruppe die propritären grafiktreiber nicht gut unsterstützt
<p01nt3r> wieso finde ich in der liste der kernel-bootoptionen kein "nopat"?
<vice> sdx23: avi mkv und flv hab ich versucht
<sdx23> vice: Und weiter?
<vice> im grunde immer h264 komprimiert aber daran sollte es nicht liegen
<vice> fglrx
<vice> compiz
<vice> ueber thunar (xfce) läuft alles perfekt
<vice> aber wenn ich videos ueber das terminal starte, ruckeln sie..
<sdx23> Ob du das Abspielprogramm aus thunar oder aus einem Terminal startest, sollte keinen Unterschied machen.
<sdx23> Allenfalls noch dbus-technis.
<sdx23> * technisch.
<vice> koennte es sein, dass duch den start aus dem terminal die standard video und soundausgabe, welche ich mit Hilfe grafischer Oberflächen eingestellt habe nicht greifen?
<sdx23> Da hilft aber dann auch dbus-launch - wenn's das wirklich sein sollte. I.A. würde ich compiz ausmachen - macht das Leben einfach.
<sdx23> Sein könnte vieles. Was nutzt du denn für ein Abspielprogramm? Hast du ein anderes probiert?
<vice> mplayer vlc smplayer
<vice> immer das selbe
<vice> koennte es was mit xauthority zu tun haben?
<vice> compiz läuft perfekt! ich möchte auch nicht darauf verzichten, da es die produktivität ungemein fördert! zumindest für mich ;) 
<vice> btw dbuslaunch kein erfoilg
<tripled> so ipod problem teil 2: habe jetzt mittels banshee einfach ein mp4 video auf den ipod gezogen - auf dem ipod oh wunder automatisch nach "filme" verschoben 
<tripled> aber dann sehe ich kein bild sondern nur ton 
<vice> falcher codec!
<tripled> eigentlich sollte der ipod doch mp4 abspielen können oder? gibt es irgendein programm zum konvertieren?
<tripled> ah
<tripled> okay 
<vice> man bitte hilft mir mal jemand bei meinem problem :(:(
<tripled> würde ich gerne aber leider selber ubuntu greenhorn
<vice> das war auch eher an die mods gerichtet ;) aber danke tripled
<dadrc> musste wohl Logs wühlen
<vice> ich?
<vice> nein?
<dadrc> Sehen die Logs denn in beiden Fällen absolut gleich aus?
<vice> gute frage
<vice> mom
<vice> ich sehe grad, das video flackert auch wenn ich auf pause druecke
<vice> dadrc: wo finde ich den vlc log?
<dadrc> hm, bei smplayer hätte ich jetzt gewusst, wo die Option ist
<dadrc> Moment.
<vice> k
<vice> dadrc
<dadrc> Das beste dürfte wohl vlc -v2 sein
<vice> vlc -v2?
<dadrc> jo, -v2 ist "maximaler Debugoutput
<vice>  vlc -v2 BMW.\ Physikstunde..flv 
<vice> VLC media player 2.0.0 Twoflower (revision 2.0.0-0-g421a4fc)
<vice> vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `-2'
<vice> Try `vlc --help' for more information.
<vice> und...
<vice> VLC media player 2.0.0 Twoflower (revision 2.0.0-0-g421a4fc)
<vice> VLC version 2.0.0 Twoflower (2.0.0-0-g421a4fc)
<vice> Compiled by pbuilder on www.marillat.net (Feb 21 2012 14:25:16)
<vice> Compiler: gcc version 4.6.2 (Debian 4.6.2-15) 
<vice> This program comes with NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.
<vice> You may redistribute it under the terms of the GNU General Public License;
<vice> see the file named COPYING for details.
<vice> Written by the VideoLAN team; see the AUTHORS file.
<dadrc> uff.
<vice> ich weiss > 3 zeilen.. aber hier ist sowieso keiner ;)
<dadrc> nächstes Mal bitte trotzdem Pastebin
<dadrc> Und jo, da scheint die Manpage nicht zu stimmen
<dadrc> -v, ohne 2
<vice> ok sry nochmal ;)
<vice> same problem..
<vice> mit -v
<vice> and output: 
<vice> ich hab grad ein dns problem..
<vice> vlc -v BMW.\ Physikstunde..flv 
<vice> VLC media player 2.0.0 Twoflower (revision 2.0.0-0-g421a4fc)
<vice> [0x1de2108] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<vice> [0x20f5658] faad decoder warning: decoded zero sample
<vice> [0x21b54d8] alsa audio output warning: device cannot be paused
<vice> [0x21b54d8] main audio output warning: PTS is out of range (-32941), dropping buffer
<vice> sry, aber ich habe gerade aus technischen gruenden keinen zugriff auf dns-server...
<vice> also keine paste bin möglich :(
<vice> ENTSCHULDIGUNG!
<koegs> kein grund den channel vollzuspammen
<p01nt3r> es gibt neuigkeiten wegen dem nicht installierbaren nvidia-current treiber nach einbau einer anderen nvidia-karte: beim versuch, den treiber per "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" zu installieren, bekomme ich das hier: http://pastebin.com/VCueB3e3 . beim entfernen per "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current" dann das: http://pastebin.com/AQ51AMn4 . scheinbar bringt die kernel-bootoption "nopat", wie im wiki empfohlen, da auch keine 
<p01nt3r> besserung.
<kubine> Title: dirk - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> hmhm. du sagtest, mit mplayer hast du die gleichen probleme? mplayer hat schönere logs ^^"
<vice_> :(
<dadrc> vice_, du sagtest, mit mplayer hast du die gleichen probleme? mplayer hat schönere logs ^^"
<dadrc> da solltest du fix selber sehen können, ob das mit unterschiedlichen plugins/codecs/sonstwas gestartet wird
<dadrc> p01nt3r, hast du nicht vorhin was von Treibern von Nvidia direkt gesagt?
<vice_> dadrc, das problem ist, ich hab xserver und fglrx selbst kompiliert (und das wirklich perfekt!) und der neue xserver stürzt bei xv-videoausgabe ab.. das kann ich ertragen, ich geb es über gl aus...
<vice_> wird laut einem freund bei ati beim nächsten treiberupdate behoben...
<dadrc> Wieso solche Aktionen?
<p01nt3r> dadrc, bei dem hab ich kein vsync und das rendering spinnt auch. deswegen hab ich testweise nochmal den nvidia-current versucht, um den fehler zu reproduzieren(den treiber von nvidia direkt hab ich vorher logischerweise per "sudo sh NV* --uninstall" entfernt.
<dadrc> p01nt3r, ich würd ja trotzdem darauf tippen, dass da noch irgendwie Reste von rumliegen
<p01nt3r> dadrc, das kann ich wie testen, bzw. beseitigen?
<dadrc> p01nt3r, leider eklig, deshalb vermeidet man sowas, wenn es nur irgendwie geht: Installskript angucken und überprüfen, ob noch was davon rumliegt
<p01nt3r> dadrc, muss dazu sagen, dass die gleichen fehler auch schon auftraten, bevor ich die .run von nvidia direkt installiert hab.
<vice_> dadrc, weil ich programme auf der grafikkarte schreibe...
<vice_> opencl..
<bekks> opengl.
<vice_> opencl..
<dadrc> vice_, bei selbstkompiliertem Zeugs können wir dir aber schlecht bis garnicht helfen, denn die Fehler lassen sich bei uns nicht nachvollziehen.
<vice_> also du (ich hoffe du ist ok) kannst problemlos videos aus dem terminal heraus starten?
<vice_> dadrc..
<LupusE> hi
<dadrc> vice_, klar, hier wird geduzt, und ja, ich kann Videos starten, wie ich will
<vice_> ich werd morgen mal andere video ausgaben probieren!
<vice_> muss jetzt pennen!
<vice_> morgen snowboardcontest ;) auf dsf zu verfolgen... ;)
<vice_> wer mir ne lösung liefert kriegt für die nächste show vip pässe!!!!!
<vice_> + hinflug!
<bekks> Lässt Du bitte das OT sein? Danke.
<vice_> ich verfolge die logs ;)
<vice_> gute nacht! ja bekks :D Bitte ;)
<dadrc> p01nt3r, wenn du überprüft hast, ob keine Reste vom anderen Treiber mehr da sind, kannst du dir mal https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/552653 angucken
<kubine> Title: Bug #552653 “[Lucid] Jockey gives message that it failed to inst... : Bugs : “jockey” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Das scheint dein Problem zu sein
<dadrc> Hier ist auch noch ein Thread dazu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1444988
<kubine> Title: Nvidia Installation Error - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<dadrc> kurz afk
<hoehni> htop zeugt (oben bei den balken) an, dass 51% CPU-Auslastung sind. Unten bei den Prozessen kommt man aber max. auf 5% wenn mans addiert. System ruckelt aber. Das Ganze immer nur, wenn er 2 - 3 Stunden läuft. Nach Neustart geht es wieder... für 2 - 3 Stunden.... Irgendwer eine Idee, was das sein kann? Logs usw. habe ich nichts auffälliges gefunden
<hoehni> also ca. 51%. Es schwankt immer zwischen etwa 50,6 und 52% Auslastung bei den htop-Balken ;)
<dadrc> Aber schon nach CPU sortiert? ;)
<hoehni> es ist nur ein single-core
<dadrc> Ja, aber htop sortiert normalerweise nicht nach CPU-Last
<hoehni> ist nen athlon 1800+ mit 1 GB SD-RAM
<dadrc> Ich überseh das gerne mal
<hoehni> doch... meiner sortiert nach CPU aber das kann man glaube ich auch iwo einstellen
<hoehni> der prozess, der die CPU gerade am meisten "stresst" ist bei mir immer oben
<dadrc> Jo, kann man auch, wollte nur sichergehen, dass du das richtig sortier thast.
<hoehni> achso ;)
<dadrc> Eventuell so eingestellt, dass Prozesse, die dir nicht gehören, nicht angezeigt werden?
<bekks> sudo top
<hoehni> top zeigt ganz seltsame werte. idle ist um die 98, us sind um die 10 und sys sind 3.8 (der rest ist 0) - das passt net zusammen
<hoehni> ich habe echt keine idee, wonach ich noch suchen sollte. das ist auch erst seit etwa 2 wochen so. evtl. seit einem update aber ich kann leider nicht sagen, welches es gewesen sein könnte
<p01nt3r> dadrc, hab erstmal wieder den von der nvidia-page draufgetan. ich warte bis april, und dann kommt die neue ubuntu-version drauf. basta. aber danke für die hilfe.
 * hoehni is away: Bin grad fott - abba ned so lang ;)
<bekks> hoehni: Stell das Away Script bitte ab.
<hoehni> ok. sorry
 * hoehni is away: Bin grad fott - abba ned so lang ;)
 * hoehni is back (gone 00:00:03)
<hoehni> mist. so.. is weg
<bekks> Merci :)
<allegro_> moin
<allegro_> wenn ich wine installiert habe, wie kann ich dann setup.exe auf der DVD aufrufen?
<dadrc> wine /media/<wasauchimmer>/setup.exe
<allegro_> dadrc, adnke, und wie finde ich raus, was in <wasauchimmer> gehört?
<dadrc> Tabcomplete, soviel sollte da nicht sein
<dadrc> Oder guck in Nautilus/Thunar/was auch immer, wo dein Ubuntu die DVD eingehängt hat
<allegro_> was muss ich in Google eingeben, damit ich eine verständliche deutsche Erklärung finde, was "Tabcomplete" bedeutet?
<bekks> tab complete ist die vervollständigung eines begriffs durch drücken der tab taste
<allegro_> das heißt ich gebe im Terminal wine /media und Tab ein?
<bekks> Probier es doch mal aus.
<allegro_> das ergibt  amd7WinE/ floppy/   floppy0/  OFFICE14/ 
<bekks> Also funktioniert es doch :)
<allegro_> das mag sein, dass es funktioniert, aber wie hilft es mir weiter?
<bekks> Tipp doch mal /media/a und dann tab
<allegro_> das ergibt /media/amd7WinE/
<bekks> Fällt dir was auf?
<allegro_> das ist eine Windows-Freigabe im Netz
<bekks> Der Druck auf die Tab Taste vervollständigt den Pfadnamen.
<bekks> "Tab Completion".
<allegro_> ok, das habe ich jetzt begriffen
<allegro_> aber wo ist der Zusammenhang zum Start der setup.exe?
<bekks> cd /media/O <TAB>
<bekks> ohne cd.
<bekks> und nach dem Tab /setup <TAB> enter drücken.
<bekks> also: /media/O<TAB>set<TAB><ENTER>
<allegro_> soll das bedeuten, dass OFFICE14 die DVD im Laufwerk ist?
<bekks> Wenn sie da ist.
<bekks> Ich habe nur geraten.
<allegro_> Die Installation von Microsoft Office 2010 erfordert, dass MSXML, Version 6.10.1129.0, auf dem Computer installiert ist.
<allegro_> muss ich nach einer Erweiterung für Wine suchen?
<bekks> Es gibt keine Erweiterungen für Wine.
<allegro_> ich dachte an sowas: http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Installing the latest Wine on Ubuntu (at www.winehq.org)
<bekks> Das ist doch nur ein howto.
<bekks> Und keine Erweiterung. Es installiert "the latest wine on ubuntu".
<x3oo> jo, wie mach ich mit rsync ein fullbackup meiner home und root partition? ich möchte archwiki ausprobieren, mir wurde gestern ein befehl gesagt, allerdings führte es dazu, dass sich das backup geloopt hat
<x3oo> archlinux natürlich
<bekks> man rsync lesen und rsync -av finden.
<x3oo> bekks: ich hatte rsync -Pav aber wie mach ich es am besten? also media und home excluden?
<x3oo> oder noch mehr?
<x3oo> und dann home einzeln backupen?
<x3oo> sind zwei getrennte partitionen
<bekks> Das musst du doch selbst wissen, was in deinem Backup drin sein soll und was nicht.
<bekks> ! backup > x3oo 
<kubine>  x3oo: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<bekks> ! Datensicherung > x3oo 
<kubine>  x3oo: Informationen zu Datensicherung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<x3oo> mmh das kenn ich schon, aber da steht halt auch nicht drin, was ich am einfachsten mache, mir wurde geraten das nur in einem rsync befehl zu machen statt son aufwendiges skript...
<bekks> Lies und verstehe die Artikel.
<x3oo> ja ich hab den verstanden
<x3oo> mir gehts nur darum ne vollsicherung zu machen um archlinux 1 woche ausprobieren zu können, also was bequemes statt dann selektiv das homeverzeichnis wiederherzustellen
<x3oo> und ubuntu neu zu installieren
<koegs> link lesen oder dd benutzen
<x3oo> koegs: ich hab ihn doch gelesen
<bekks> Aber nicht verstanden :)
<x3oo> doch
<bekks> Da steht doch, wie man ein Vollbackup macht.
<x3oo> ich wollte nur beim backup einspielen nicht den weg gehen ubuntu neu zu installieren und home etc wiederherzustellen
<bekks> Dann folge einem der diversen dort genannten Wege.
<x3oo> und welchen?
<bekks> Dem, der Dir gefällt.
<x3oo> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Backup_mit_RSYNC
<kubine> Title: Backup mit RSYNC › Skripte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<x3oo> das skript krieg ich nciht zum laufen
<bekks> Da steht doch auch nicht, dass du das Script dringend brauchst.
<bekks> Alles was du brauchst, bzgl. rsync, habe ich vorhin schon genannt.
<x3oo> rsync -pav  das hab ich gestern schon gemacht mit dem problem dass sich media selbst gebackupt hat, jetzt wollte ich nochmal nachfragen wies richtig geht. ob es da noch weitere unwägbarkeiten gibt. bspw.: soll ich home und root einzeln backupen, weil es einzelne partitonen sind? hab ich oben doch schon gefragt
<x3oo> rsync -Pav wars
<x3oo> weil das im wiki so ja garnicht direkt drin steht...
<bekks> man rsync lesen und gucken was -Pav tut.
<x3oo> bekks: hab ich gelesen und das einzige was ich nicht verstanden hab ist -D option
<bekks> man rsync
<x3oo> preserve devices und special files
<x3oo> bekks: das steht in der man, ich habs nicht verstande
<bekks> "Same as --devices --special".
<x3oo> ja das hab ich nciht verstanden
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-03
<x3oo> was genau sind die device files
<bekks> Alles unter /dev
<x3oo> okay, ich nehme mal an dass das ratsam ist?
<x3oo> und was sind special files?
<x3oo> ich dachte /dev/ würde beim booten automatisch erstellt
<bekks> ja, und?
<x3oo> warum sollte ich das backupen?
<x3oo> wenns eh erstellt wird
<x3oo> aber ich versteh auch nciht was das jetzt mit meinem problem gemein hat
<bekks> Stört doch nicht. Musst Du ja nicht wiederherstellen.
<x3oo> rsync -av --exclude=media/ / /media/98790896896798768967/backup so?
<bekks> Test it.
<x3oo> :(
<x3oo> man das war doch von anfang an meine frage
<bekks> Dann teste es doch, ob es ganz genau DAS tut, was du möchtest.
<bekks> Ein Backup ist wertlos, wenn man nicht kontrolliert, was wirklich drin ist.
<x3oo> ja der "test" gestern hatte irgendwie >8h gebraucht für 55GByte bis ich kapiert hab was falsch läuft, deswegen wollte ich hier mal nachfragen
<bekks> Und ich sagte Dir ganz zu Anfang den Lösungsansatz.
<x3oo> ?
<bekks> 0303 003123 <+bekks> man rsync lesen und rsync -av finden.
<x3oo> du meinst heute?
<bekks> Ja, heute.
<allegro_> das hat mich jetzt einen Schritt weitergebracht: sh winetricks msxml6
<x3oo> ja der test gestern war rsync -Pav / /media/7846567568/backup 
<x3oo> da hat er /media/ geloopt
<bekks> Dann teste es mit einer Test-Verzeichnisstruktur.
<x3oo> bekks: :( ich wollte doch nur einen rat um mich vor weiteren katastrophen zu bewahren, danach kann ich doch immernoch kontrollieren ob das backup richtig ist
<bekks> Den Rat hast Du ganz am Anfang bekommen.
<bekks> Implementierung und Test sind dann deine Aufgabe.
<x3oo> :)
<x3oo> :D ja warum schreib ich nciht gleich ein x3oosync :D
<bekks> Unnötig.
<x3oo> das macht dann genau das was ich will
<bekks> Whatever.
<x3oo> ja gestern die 8h nicht checken was falsch läuft waren auch unnötig
<x3oo> wobei mir noch genau die idee gekommen ist als ich den rat bekommen habe, hab ich dann aber verworfen, weil das so klang als müsste ich nur rsync -av machen...
<x3oo> hat hier eigentlich jemand mal bup fürs backupen benutzt?
<x3oo> bekks: noch da ich hab nen neuen fehler
<x3oo> ERROR: sys/power/wakeup_count failed verification -- update discarded.
<bekks> Dann schliess halt /sys auch aus.
<x3oo> :)
<x3oo> was sind übrigens special files die in man rsync erwähnt sind?
<sysdef> geraete dateien zum beispiel. i.d.r. aber nichts was einen ubuntu-user tangiert
<bekks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Device_file
<kubine> Title: Device file - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<x3oo> ähm in rsync waren special files von device files unterschieden
<bekks> Lies den Link.
<sysdef> gibt noch wesendlich mehr. loop/fifo, etc.
<bekks> Das sind special files, ja.
<sysdef> bekks: den link hat er gelesen, nur die seite nicht ;p
<x3oo> ok, wie ist das eigentlich mit plan9 und os, /proc kommt glaub sogar von plan9 aber hat das sonst noch irgend eine art von impact? gibt es leute die es produktiv nutzen#? bspw
<x3oo> inferno os
<bekks> proc kommt kein bisschen von plan9.
<bekks> proc gab es schon 40 Jahre vor Plan9.
<x3oo> Das heutige procfs hat seinen Ursprung im Betriebssystem Plan 9, wo es als eines der wenigen Konzepte in andere Betriebssysteme übernommen wurde
<x3oo> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procfs
<kubine> Title: procfs – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<MichaelD> Quit
<x3oo> win8 hat tiling!!!
<x3oo> ich glaubs nicht
<littledarkcloud1> md5sum datei.txt, bildet von datei.txt eine md5summe .... ich habe diese datei nach windows rüberkopiert, seltsamer weise ergab sich eine andere prüfsumme und als ich die datei wieder nach linux zurückkopiert hab entsprach sie der checksumme die md5sum gebildet hatte .... wie kann denn das sein?? (ubuntu.iso's haben auch md5sums.)
<Wedelwolf> Kann man eine SSH-Server-konfig auf einen neuen kopieren?
<koegs> ja
<Wedelwolf> komplett ohne probleme?
<koegs> ja
<Wedelwolf> benutzt xubuntu eigentlich auch gdm?
<koegs> aktuelle versionen nutzen lightdm
<Wedelwolf> ist der im xubuntu-desktop enthalten?
<koegs> welche Ubuntu-Version?
<Wedelwolf> phu... ein ubuntu 10.04 mit nachinstalliertem xubuntu-desktop 
<koegs> das ists afaik noch gdm
<Wedelwolf> Weil ich ja das überlappungs-problem hab möchte ich jetzt sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop 
<koegs> und wofür dann vorher sshd_config kopieren?
<Wedelwolf> wenn was in die hosen geht
<Wedelwolf> oder sollte das konfliktlos vorübergehen?
<koegs> desktop hat nix mit ssh-server zu tun
<Wedelwolf> also kann ich oben geschriebenen befehl probieren ohne angst zu haben?
<koegs> du kannst ihn ausführen, dann wird die gesagt was alles entfernt wird und dann kannst du entscheiden ob das in ordnung ist...
<Wedelwolf> gnome-desktop-data gibts aber kein gnome-desktop... hmm
<Frickelpit> probier es mal mit den meta-paketen ubuntu-desktop usw
<Wedelwolf> -.- hätt ich selber drauf kommen können
<Wedelwolf> ach ich hab ja noch ubuntu-netbook drauf
<Wedelwolf> grrrr.... ich muss gnome direkt angreifen
<daswort> kann ich in ssh/config auch ipv6-adressen ablegen? 
 * Mike1 rüstet den Wedelwolf mit Stahlkrallen aus
<Wedelwolf> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-minimal <- sollte ich wohl nicht deinstallieren oder? X)
<Mike1> mmmhhh
<Mike1> echo "$power_now W"
<Mike1> wie setze ich bei sowas das W direkt an die Variable?
<Mike1> also das ich dann „18.54W“ statt „18.54 W“ bekomme
<Mike1> Wedelwolf: das ist doch nur ein Meta-Paket
<sdx23> Mike1: foo="bar"; echo "${foo}bar"
<Mike1> meh -.-
<Mike1> wusste ich es doch
<Mike1> nur hab ich das { irrtümlich vor dem $ gesetzt
<Mike1> danke sdx23!
<sdx23> np
<ubuntuuser2243> hallo, ich möchte einen bug bezüglich eines möglichen fehlers im grafiktreiber reporten. nehme ich hierzu "ubuntu-bug linux" oder kann ich genauer angeben, dass es um radeon geht?
<Wedelwolf> so anyway mein ubuntu ist kaputt, ich hab noch ne gui
<daswort> ubuntuuser2243, wo möchtest du denn was melden?
<bullgard4> ubuntuuser2243: In welchem Paket ist der Treiber?
<ubuntuuser2243> daswort: auf launchpad möchte ich am liebsten gegen den radeon-kerneltriber melden, dass das display dunkel bleibt nach dem schließen/öffnen des laptopdeckels
<ubuntuuser2243> bullgard4: der treiber ist im kernel, aber es gibt ja auch noch diesen xorg-treiber
<apollo13> ubuntuuser2243: hast du schon geschaut ob es so nen bug report nicht schon gibt?
<ubuntuuser2243> es gibt hunderte, aber keinen zu diesem chipsatz
<bullgard4> ubuntuuser2243: Dann solltest Du den Befehl 'ubuntu-bug linux' geben.
<bullgard4> (wenn Du Dich auf den Kernel beziehst).
<bullgard4> ubuntuuser2243: (Du mußt bei Launchpad angemeldet sein.)
<pog> moin. Gibt es ein Tool, wo ich Teile eines PDF's rauscopieren kann? Ich moechte z.B. was ausdrucken, aber meine gewuenschte SEite umfasst die zweite Haelfte einer Seite und die halbe drauf folgende.
<daswort> pdfedit ?
<Mike1> du kannst mit Okular Screenshots von bestimmten Bereichen machen :>
<daswort> oder den bildschirm auf den flachbettscanner legen, das bild dann mit gimp beschneiden und dieses dann in ein odt-Dokument einfügen um dies auszudrucken…
<pog> gute Idee, fuer die Tabelle der Designpattern koennte ich ein Screenshot machen. Ich schau das mal an. Es soll auch einfach gehen, aber ich brauche es als Lernmittel. 
<pog> daswort: zweite Idee finde ich stark :-)
<pog> ich koennte den Screen auch per Digicam fotografieren, was sicher noch einfacher waere.
<daswort> und pdfedit ist nichts?
<daswort> *für dich
<pog> ja, ich bin grad am schauen wegen pdfedit, ist vermutlich, das was mir am naechsten kommt. PDFshuffler soll im uebrigen auch noch gut sein, auf jeden Fall kann man dort einzelne Seiten anders zusammenfuegen, hat mir ein Kollege gesagt.
<bekks> pdftk benutzen und glücklich sein.
<pog> danke
<pog> ich schau mir diese PDF-Tools alle mal genauer an.
<pog> ich muss mal schauen, wenn ich aus Wikipedia eine Tabelle in Open Office copiere, ob das nicht sogar die Form behaelt, das wuerde mir grad reichen.
<daswort> bzw. pdfmod, ist quasi wie shuffler nur mit mehr funktionen, hat aber einen bug
<pog> danke, auf jeden Fall kann es praktisch sein, Dokumente "weiterzubearbeiten", respl zusammenzusetzen.
<pog> ich konnte die TAbelle von Wikipedia in Abiword reincopieren und die Tabellen-Darstellung ist o.k. (was will ich mehr). 
<pog> das hat sogar den Vorteil, dass ich dann leicht  was ergaenzen kann.
<daswort> wikipedia hat doch ne super pdf-engine… warum nicht einfach in der seite pdf/drucken wählen und dann von seite x bis y ?
<bekks> daswort: Weil das am Ziel vorbei geht.
<pog> ich moechte nur ganz bestimmt Ausschnitte, fuer die jetzige SAche jedenfalls. Ansonsten klar, manchmal moechte ich auch den ganzen Artikel.
<Mike1> daswort: über deine Erwiderung um 11:32 musste ich gerade herzlich lachen :D
<daswort> Mike1, welche meinst du? Habe keine Lust jetzt die Config neuzuladen und zu editieren um die timesteps zu sehen. Wärst du so nett?
<Mike1>         | odt-Dokument einfügen um dies auszudrucken…                                                                  
<daswort> thx. Ich dachte mit als Video in eine doc einfügen kommt in diesem Kanal nicht so gut ;)
<daswort> *mir
<p01nt3r> moin. ich hatte testweise meine systemweite spracheinstellung umgestellt auf de_DE.iso885915@euro. nun bekomme ich die grafisch nicht mehr zurück auf utf-8, obwohl ich alle tipps auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen?highlight=sprache befolgt habe. logge ich mich auf der konsole ein, hab ich utf8, grafisch unter gnome(in der konsole) dann aber de_DE.iso885915@euro?
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> de_DE.iso885915 sieht kaputt aus :)
<p01nt3r> finde ich auch
<p01nt3r> bekks, wie generiere ich das komplett neu?
<p01nt3r> bzw. stelle den standard wieder her?
<bekks> de_DE.iso8859-15 sieht besser aus ;)
<bekks> Ich habe bisher noch nie was manuell an den locales verdreht, weil ich seit 10 Jahren nur UTF8 nutze.
<p01nt3r> bekks, wie bereits erwähnt, es war ein test.
<p01nt3r> bekks, wie kann es sein, dass das "-" da rausgewandert ist?
<p01nt3r> wieso gibts eig. 2 unterschiedliche schreibweisen?
<p01nt3r> bekks, z.b. einmal: de_DE.UTF-8 und einmal: de_DE.utf8
<p01nt3r> kurz neu anmelden
<p01nt3r> bekks, egal, was ich versuche, es bleibt immer diese kaputte sprache bestehen.
<bekks> p01nt3r: Ich weiß deswegen trotzdem nicht, was Du genau gemahct hast, und was Du bereits alles probiert hast. Ich kann Dir nicht helfen.
<p01nt3r> bekks, hab das iso88519-bla in der datei /etc/default/locale eingetragen. das wars.
<p01nt3r> neu angemeldet, dann war die neue sprache auch da. nur jetzt geht sie nicht mehr zurück zu stellen.
<bekks> Wenn Das alles war, dann reicht es, das wieder reinzuschreiben, was vorher drin stand.
<p01nt3r> hab ich probiert, wird aber nicht übernommen
<p01nt3r> und als das nicht ging, hab ich dann das gemacht:
<bekks> Dann war das nicht alles, was Du getan hast. Und ich kann Dir trotzdem nicht helfen.
<p01nt3r> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<p01nt3r> sudo update-locale LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<p01nt3r> sudo locale-gen --purge --no-archive
<p01nt3r> und sudo update-initramfs -u -k all.
<bekks> ! nopaste > p01nt3r 
<kubine>  p01nt3r: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<p01nt3r> jaja ich weiss
<bekks> Dann halte Dich bitte daran.
<p01nt3r> bekks, aber du kannst mir mal schreiben, was in deiner "/etc/default/locale" steht?
<bekks> Was steht denn in deiner drin?
<p01nt3r> bekks, LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<bekks> Stand das vorher exakt so auch drin?
<p01nt3r> bekks, ich hatte ne backup gemacht (gerade erst gesehen^^): LANG="de_DE.UTF-8" stand drin.
<p01nt3r> dann tuh ich das auch mal wieder da rein
<p01nt3r> eben neu starten
<p01nt3r> bekks, hmm, trotzdem wieder de_DE.iso885915@euro.
<bekks> Dann hast Du noch mehr verstellt.
<p01nt3r> kurz neu anmelden
<p01nt3r> bekks, keine besserung, auch nach "export LANG="de_DE.UTF-8" nicht.
<p01nt3r> das wird dann zwar für die sitzung übernommen, nach neuanmeldung liefert "locale" aber wieder den "kaputten" kram.
<bekks> Dann hast Du noch mehr verstellt.
<bekks> Ich kann Dir nicht helfen.
<p01nt3r> (ich gehe davon aus, dass ich aus dem grund jetzt auch fehler bei der darstellung von umlauten im terminal habe.
<p01nt3r> )
<p01nt3r> bekks, das ist ja auch nicht nur an dich gerichtet, sondern allgemein.
<p01nt3r> faxen dicke. ubuntu neu aufsetzen, feddich (auch wenn man hier immer angepriesen bekommt, dass das nicht nötig sei^^).
<p01nt3r> es nervt einfach, dass das wiki (wieder mal) nicht helfen konnte.
<p01nt3r> danke.
<Lisa_> Hey! Ich hab ein Problem: Ubtunu auf meinem Laptop installiert, alles OK, Ubuntu One eingerichtet, geht. Auf meinem Netbook lubuntu mit der Alternate CD installiert, auch soweit super, aber ich bekomme Ubuntu One nicht eingerichtet, also wenn ich im Menü den Punkt auswähle, kommt weder Dialog noch irgendwas
<bullgard4> lisa_: Den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_One kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu One › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lisa_> bullgard4: Ja klar, ich kann mal den schritt "computer kann nicht hinzugefügt werden" ausführen, aber ich komme ja nicht in den dialog, wo ich auswählen kann, welche ordner er syncen soll
<Lisa_> bullgard4: anschließend über memenu einrichten - geht nicht, da lubuntu, habs wieder im menü angeklickt und: nichts :(
<bullgard4> lisa_: Vielleicht fängst Du mit der Fehlersuche an, indem Du in /var/log/apt/history.log guckst, ob da eine Ubuntu-one-bezogene Fehlermeldung auftaucht.
<Lisa_> bullgard4: ok, das versuche ich mir zu merken - hab jetzt mal auf gut glück das gtk-paket, was für XFCE empfohlen ist, installiert und jetzt scheint es zu klappen
<Fuchs> Lisa_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490553  << da hast Du ein paar Werkzeuge um es auf der Kommandozeile zu testen
<kubine> Title: [lubuntu] ubuntu one and lxde/lubuntu - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<bullgard4> lisa_: Ich wollte gerade fragen: "Sind alle Pakete, die Du installieren wolltest, auch installiert?"
<Lisa_> bullgard4: eben da habe ich mich auch gefragt, aber nirgends stand was von LXDE ;)
<daswort> habe gerade zwei text dokumente gescannt und in pdfs gedruckt. Eigentlich ist alles super. Nur hätte ich das schwarz bzw. grau gerne dunkler. Mit welchem Tool geht das?
<dadrc> Druckereinstellungen, würd ich sagen
<ppq> daswort: mit xsane kann man sowas direkt beim scannen machen, übrigens
<sdx23> Zum Beschönigen von Text-Scanns gibt's ein nettes Skript basierend auf image-magick.
<daswort> hmm druckereinstellungen? Ich habe es aber in eine Datei gedruckt und möchte nicht gleich alle Dokumente dunkler die in Zukunft durch den virtuellen Drucker gejagt werden.
<daswort> ppq, habe aber simple scann benutzt, da ich nicht wirklich scanne. Ich schau es mir aber mal an.
<daswort> sdx23, wo denn?
<sdx23> Das pdf nachbearbeiten zu wollen ist jedenfalls unsinnig. Gimp und das Schwellwertwerkzeug, so auf die Schnelle.
<sdx23> "textcleaner" hieß das.
<sdx23> Also das Skript. 
<daswort> uiiih der hat aber viel gemacht…: http://www.fmwconcepts.com/imagemagick/textcleaner/index.php
<kubine> Title: Fred's ImageMagick Scripts: TEXTCLEANER (at www.fmwconcepts.com)
<daswort> danke für den tipp sdx23 
<daswort> xsane hat eindeutig zu viele Fenster!
<jokrebel> !ot < daswort: …wenn Du eh schon drüben auch bist :-/
<jokrebel> !ot > daswort: …wenn Du eh schon drüben auch bist :-/
<kubine>  daswort: …wenn Du eh schon drüben auch bist :-/: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Endoplasmatisch> hi
<Endoplasmatisch> kennt sich zufällig einer mit drucker aus
<jokrebel> !frag > Endoplasmatisch:
<kubine>  Endoplasmatisch:: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Endoplasmatisch> ok, ich will meinen drucker pixma 2600 auf einen x64 system installieren, dazu muss ich von hier einen treiber auswählen 
<Endoplasmatisch> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html
<kubine> Title: Brother Solutions Center : Brother Driver for Linux Distributions (at welcome.solutions.brother.com)
<Endoplasmatisch> welcher ist das
<dadrc> Von Brother? Eher keiner, der Pixma ist von Canon
<jokrebel> Endoplasmatisch: Ganz ehrlich würd ich mich erstmal nach einer Ubuntu-Eigenen-lösung umsehn.
<Endoplasmatisch> hab ich und ich bin auf der seite gelandet
<Endoplasmatisch> es ist komplizierter, da die herkörmliche software nur für x32 systeme ist
<jokrebel> Endoplasmatisch: Warum sollte ein Canon Drucker wegen 64bit einen Brother-treiber brauchen?
<magerquark> Endoplasmatisch, hast du schonmal turboprint ausprobiert?
<magerquark> http://www.turboprint.info/
<kubine> Title: ZEDOnet | TurboPrint Linux | Printer driver for Linux (at www.turboprint.info)
<magerquark> ist di ersten 30 tage kostenlos, danach kostet es halt was
<magerquark> ist die ersten 30 tage kostenlos, danach kostet es halt was
<jokrebel> Endoplasmatisch: Such im Wiki mal nach 64bit, da steht was dazu… http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker
<kubine> Title: Canon-Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<magerquark> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10009022#post10009022
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] CANON PIXMA IP2600 Photo Printer - Driver Installation - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<littledarkcloud> ~/Verz, zusammengenommen mit der tilde hat es die gleiche bedeutung wie /home/user/Verz .... gilt das wirklich ausnahmslos für den angemeldeten benutzer??
<exoplanet> ja
<exoplanet> der user der es ausführt nach dessen home zeigt ~ auch!
<littledarkcloud> ....weil ich will nen script kürzen und muß mir da wirklich sicher sein.
<leszek> hi
<exoplanet> immer dessen home der es ausführt!
<exoplanet> Und sonst $HOME-Variable abfragen
<exoplanet> hi leszek 
<bullgard4> littledarkcloud: Ja.
<littledarkcloud> thx.
<Wedelviech> hat hier schon jemand x11vnc auf xubuntu benutzt?
<bullgard4> Wedelviech: Es ist wahrscheinlich zielführender, wenn Du eine konkretere Frage stellst.
<Endoplasmatisch> jetzt schaff ichs nicht tar.gz zu entpacken
<Endoplasmatisch> das funktioniert doch über tar-xzf 
<exoplanet>  benutze bei faulheit einfach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/unp Endoplasmatisch 
<kubine> Title: unp › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> Endoplasmatisch: Die Seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: Packprogramme › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Endoplasmatisch> jetzt schon
<Wedelviech> nach meiner installation hab ich xubuntu aktualisiert.
<Wedelviech> Jetzt kommt die Frage wenn ich auf "terminal" klicke "bevorzugte anwendung wählen"
<koegs> dann wähle doch eins aus
<Wedelviech> ja toll. woher?
<Wedelviech> vorher hat alles sauber funktioniret
<koegs> bietet der keine an?
<Wedelviech> der öffnet mir den dateibrowser.
<koegs> guck mal in Einstellungen -> bevorzugte anwendungen ob du da einen einstellen kannst
<ring0> Wedelviech, dann navigiere im dateibrowser zur gewünschten anwendung
<Wedelviech> ring0, ich weiss nicht wo das terminal ist
<Wedelviech> ach ja, auf Werkzeuge kann ich garnicht drücken in den einstellungen
<Wedelviech> Webbrowser und email-programm sind auch im eimer.
<Wedelviech> Hab mir jetzt gnome-terminal aus dem ubuntu-softwarecenter geholt
<Wedelviech> aber normal kann das ja nicht sein.
<ring0> Wedelviech, das paket fürs terminal heißt wohl xfce4-terminal. guck doch mal mit "dpkg -L xfce4-terminal" wo es liegt. wahrscheinlich in /usr/bin
<Wedelviech> seufz. ja
<Wedelviech> also kann ich gnome-terminal wegschmeissen und einfach xfce4-terminal eintippen
<leszek> jo
<ring0> sollte passen
<jokrebel> Wedelviech: So wie sich das anhört fehlt Dir lediglich die Zuordnung.
<Wedelviech> jokrebel, _neuerdings_
<Wedelviech> weil kurz nach dem aufsetzen hat alles funktioniert
<koegs> ja, wer weiß was du da wieder gewurschtelt hast
<Wedelviech> sehr viel.
<leszek> Wedelviech: die Zuordnung wird in deinem Home Ordner in .config/xfce4 gesetzt. Evtl. wurde da was gelöscht
<Wedelviech> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.
<jokrebel> Wedelviech: Dann hast Du wohl irgendwie irgendwas zerfrickelt.
<Wedelviech> schon gut. muss ja wohl der user sein, ne? sonst stimmt ja was nicht.
<leszek> Wedelviech: im Normalfall sind die Zuordnungen auch in /etc/xdg/xfce4 zu finden
<leszek> Wedelviech: im Normalfall tastet ein apt-get update && apt-get upgrade nicht die Nutzerconfigs an
<jokrebel> Wedelviech: Wenns ein Bug ist/wäre solltest Du da per Google einige Leidensgenossen und Lösungen finden.
<Wedelviech> leszek, wie les ich denn die zuordnungen aus?
<leszek> Wedelviech: in der der Datei helpers.rc werden diese gesetzt
<leszek> Da steht denn sowas wie WebBrowser=firefox
<Wedelviech> hrm. die stimmen aber
<Wedelviech> aber jetzt kann ich ja nur noch abschreiben
<Wedelviech> THX
<jokrebel> Wedelviech: Irgendwo ein Pfad verpfuscht?
<Wedelviech> ich hab nichts gesetzt
<Wedelviech> keine pfade kein chmod kein nix.
<Wedelviech> ich hab grad mal apt-get benutzt
<Wedelviech> jetzt fehlt nur noch ein richtiger vnc-client. kennt da jemand einen?
<Wedelviech> äh
<Wedelviech> vnc-server, sorry
<ring0> Wedelviech, vielleicht vnc4server: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC#Manuelle-Einrichtung
<kubine> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nibbler__> kann mir wer sagen wie ich in ubutu LTS dovecot mit sieve zum laufen krieg? ich glaub der läd nichtmal das plugin :/ hab ein bisschen config und debug auf http://pastebin.com/Q643dRX2 gepackt
<kubine> Title: root@geekbox:/etc/dovecot# egrep -v -e "^\s*#" -e ^$ dovecot.conf protocols = i - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<genlin> Hi
<genlin> Hab da eine kleine frage. Ubuntus grub2 - erkennt das gentoo nach einem update-grub automatisch?
<bekks> Wenn nicht, kannst du es ja manuell eintragen.
<genlin> Schon klar. Aber angeblich erkennt grub2 andere kernel automatisch. Grub tat dies nicht. Und von der syntax fand ich grub angenehmer.
<koegs> Wedelviech: x11vnc
<Wedelviech> koegs, ne
<koegs> doch
<Wedelviech> hab jetzt vino
<Wedelviech> x11vnc hat nich so ganz geklappt
<koegs> x11vnc ist trotzdem eine richtige antwort
<koegs> und der ist in nullkommanix eingerichtet :)
<nibbler__> kann mir wer sagen wie ich in ubutu LTS dovecot mit sieve zum laufen krieg? ich glaub der läd nichtmal das plugin :/ hab ein bisschen config und debug auf http://pastebin.com/Q643dRX2 gepackt
<kubine> Title: root@geekbox:/etc/dovecot# egrep -v -e "^\s*#" -e ^$ dovecot.conf protocols = i - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<elementz> was mach ich bloss? http://paste.ubuntu.com/867038/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<elementz> kann gimp nicht instalieren wg unerfüllter abhängigkeiten
<sdx23> elementz: PPAs sind böse...
<elementz> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/867045/ sieht so aus
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Wedelviech_> wenn man .ssh und /ssh von einem alten system übernimmt, ist das normal dass das dann nich funktioniert?
<elementz> aber so ganz check ichs nicht: worauf wird denn in zeile 5,6 im letzten pastebin hingewiesen?
<elementz> also, version 2.7.3-blah was ist das für ein verweis? das ist doch keine package
<elementz> package/repo
<elementz> sdx23: gibt es eine möglichkeit apt-get zu zwingen für gimp die ppa zu ignorieren und die pakete aus oneiric-main zu nehmen? habe wenig lust jetzt die ppa zu deinstallieren
<sdx23> Unabhängig davon, dass du den PPA-Murks tatsächlich wegmachen solltest: Ja, apt-pinning ist das Stichwort.
<elementz> hrmpf. das sieht ja wieder nach nervigem gefrickel aus. blarch
<elementz> naja danke
<ring2> elementz, das entfernen von ppas klappt oft mit ppa-purge recht einfach
<elementz> naja, eigentlich habe ich jetzt ja gerade keine lust die ppas zu deinstallieren. 
<ring2> elementz, selbst schuld :)
<elementz> aber geht wohl nicht anders
<sdx23> Selbst wenn du es jetzt anders machen würdest: Nach noch ein paar mal von dem Ärger wirst du Lust haben ;)
<sdx23> Man kann durchaus mit apt-pinning sehr sauber PPAs nutzen und nur manchmal Probleme bekommen. Aber ganz ohne Aufwand geht das eben nicht.
<elementz> sdx23: ok, also wäre meine beste vorgehensweise alle ppa's erstmal zu purgen? also alles was ich unter /sources.list.d/ so gesammelt habe? und dann auf dauer versuchen mit dem pinning das ganze sauber zu halten? was würd ich aber zb machen, wenn ein paket aus einer ppa einer andere version einer library braucht als zb ein programm das momentan auf dem system installiert ist? lassen sich solche konflikte mit pinning lösen? 
<bekks> Das ist erstmal kein Problem.
<bekks> Zu einem Porblem wird es, wenn das PPA die eine Version braucht und irgendwas anderes auf deinem System die andere.
<elementz> genau so einen fall meinte ich
<bekks> Dieses Problem ist so nicht lösbar - du musst Dich für das eine oder andere entscheiden.
<elementz> ok
<Haferstroh> Hallo, ich habe unter 11.10 die gnome-shell anstatt Unity in Verwendung. Kann ich ohne weiteres Compiz und den ganzen anderen Krams ohne Bedenken mittels Paketmanager entfernen, oder gibt es irgendetwas zu beachten ?
<bekks> Du solltest schon hingucken, was Du da alles entfernst.
<Haferstroh> Im Wiki steht halt geschrieben, daß wenn man compiz aktiviert, die gnome shell nicht mehr startet oder so ähnlich
<Haferstroh> da macht es doch Sinn, m.E. wenn ich das komplett entferne oder ?
<bekks> Nö.
<Haferstroh> wieso ?
<bekks> Weil es aktuell installiert ist, und deine gnome-shell funktioniert, ist deine deine Annahme offensichtlich falsch.
<Haferstroh> Ja das stimmt wohl. Aber es ist ja nicht aktiviert, soll heißen als Fenstermanager fungiert im Moment wohl mutter
<bekks> JA, dann lass das doch alles so.
<Haferstroh> kann ich wohl machen. Ich war eigentlich auch auf der Suche, ob es für die gnome-shell 3D Spielereien gibt und wie man die aktiviert
<Haferstroh> weißt Du darüber was?
<bekks> Nein. Ich benutze die gnome-shell nicht.
<Haferstroh> was verwendest Du ?
<bekks> KDE.
<Haferstroh> Ja da kannst Du mir offensichtlich nicht helfen ^^
<littledarkcloud> md5sum a.txt > a.md5, bildet von a.txt die md5sum und leitet diese nach a.md5sum .... wie kann ich erreichen das md5sum im ~/Verz/ die prüfsumme bildet --- ABER mir NNNicht dies ausspukt:  [prüfsumme]   home/user/Verz/a.txt  .... sondern [prüfsumme]   a.txt?? (also ohne den absoluten pfad.)
<Fuchs> man basename! 
<littledarkcloud> thx.
<allegro_> moin,
<allegro_> nachdem ich die Aktualisierung zugelassen habe, verhält sich mein Rechner anders, er schaltet sich aus
<allegro_> ich habe mal Richtung Energieverwaltung geraten (bei Ubuntu 10.10)
<allegro_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406227/
<kubine> Title: Energieverwaltung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<allegro_> Kubine, wie komme ich dahin?
<allegro_> ach so, das ist mein eigener paste bin
<allegro_> liege ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig und reicht es aus, wenn ich in der Energieverwaltung alles auf "nie" stelle oder muss ich etwas beachten?
<littledarkcloud> basename, pfad+suffix wegschneiden geht .... weiß nur leider nicht wie ichs in verbindung bringen soll mit md5sum --- wie bekomm ich das hin?
<dadrc> allegro_, wäre zumindest auch mein Ansatz
<allegro_> also kann ich davon ausgehen, das diese plötzliche Verhaltensänderung am Update liegt und nicht an irgend etwas, was ich kaputt gemacht haben könnte?
<dadrc> Ist zumindest die wahrscheinlichste Lösung
<allegro_> danke, dadrc
<dadrc> littledarkcloud, vorher in das Verzeichnis wechseln, in dem die Datei liegt. Dann kriegst du auch nur den Dateinamen als Ausgabe
<powl> nabend
<powl> bräuchte dringend hilfe
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<powl> ok...ich hab meine ubuntu partition vergrößert mittels gparted live, und eine win partition verkleinert und meine extended vergrößert
<powl> jetzt wird mir aber in gparted angezeigt, dass der speicher nicht zugeteilt wurde
<powl> was muss ich denn nachträglich noch tun, dass mir der speicherplatz meiner ubuntu partition zugeteilt wird?
<dadrc> Die Ubuntupartition vergrößern. Aber vorher Backups machen, sowas geht leider nicht immer gut
<powl> ja, das hab ich schon alles hinter mir
<powl> hab schon mit gparted live der extended von ubuntu den restl. freien speicher zugewiesen, nur leider wurde der irgendwie noch nicht zugeteilt
<powl> hab auch nen thread im forum dazu...
<dadrc> Eine Extended-Partition ist eher ein Container und weniger eine echte Partition, du musst den Speicherplatz schon einer echten Partition zuweisen
<powl> ja das wollte ich, wollte der dev/sda5 zuteilen, das geht aber nicht, kann sie nur kleiner machen
<powl> aber der swap partition gings (/dev/sda6)
<powl> kann ich dir den link zu forum geben?
<dadrc> Post halt mal hier
<powl> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/patition-von-windows-fuer-ubuntu-abzwacken/2/
<kubine> Title: Patition von Windows für Ubuntu abzwacken!?? › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<powl> jo
<powl> seite 2
<powl> da is auch ein bild von gparted
<powl> hatte vorher nur noch ca. 1gb übrig...wollte es vergrößern...aber es werden immer noch ca. 1gb als freier speicher angezeigt...
<koegs> das bild ist doch mal eindeutig
<koegs> swap löschen bzw. nach hinten verschieben und dann /dev/sda5 vergrößern
<powl> achso...okay...
<powl> hab vorher schon die eine windows partition verschoben, dachte das würde reichen...aber man muss den unpartionierten bereich immer hinter der partition positionieren, die man vergößern will...
<koegs> geht auch "davor", muss aber auf jeden fall direkt angrenzend sein
<powl> okay danke!
<powl> man man, und ich such mir bei google n wolf...
<powl> okay probiere das aus, falls es trouble gibt, komme ich wieder rein =)
<littledarkcloud> ich bekomm das leider nicht hin mit md5sum in verbindung mit basename, variable($) und backsticks(``) .... und ja, ich habe gecrossposted bei ##bash. ich les echt viel nach(kofler, manpages, ubuntuWiki, linux-kompendium, googlen und so), aber ich komm an dieser stelle wirklich nicht weiter .... bitte helft mir.
<dadrc> cd /path/to; md5sum file
<bekks> die Ausgabe durch awk pipen, und basename auf das Argument anwenden, auf das du basename anwenden möchtest.
<powl> gut hat geklappt, hab die swap verschoben, die war danach für ihn unbekannt, habs dann wieder als swap-linux formatiert...un den restlichen speicher der /dev/sda5 zugewiesen
<nixblicker09> Nabend zusammen, habe ein Problem, dass bei mir kein divx-Film im Browser (firefox) abspielt. Manuell herunterladen funktioniert. Habe viele Plugins getestet? Hilfe. 
<littledarkcloud> @bekks. ich bekomm's nicht hin, ich bin zu blöd.
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Was hast Du denn wirklich vor?
<bekks> Und warum ahst Du das vor?
<littledarkcloud> ich kann die md5-datei nicht nutzen, wenn sie ne absolute pfadangabe hat.
<bekks> Wieso das denn?
<littledarkcloud> ich bin nen script am schreiben.
<bekks> am dran am sein.
<littledarkcloud> bin auch schon fast fertig.
<littledarkcloud> ich hab mir echt viel durchgelesen.
<littledarkcloud> kannste mir nicht verraten, wie die codezeile sein muß?? pls.
<tuxi_> Hallo , ich hab Ubuntu 11.10 und Flight Gear funktioniert nicht. Es erscheint nur ein schwarzes Fenster. Kann es an meiner Graffikkarte liegen? Radeon 256 Mb
<tuxi_> Radeon 9200 Pro
<tuxi_> -f
<tuxi_> wenn ich mit fgfs im terminal starte kommt,Mesa 7.11 implementation error: Unexpected texture format in radeon_update_wrapper()
<littledarkcloud> @bekks "am dran am sein"?? --- ich versteh nicht was du damit meinst.
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-04
<levu> mein server bleibt beim hochfahren hängen bei "waiting for network configuration", ich hab network-manager deinstalliert und die /etc/network/interfaces hat folgenden inhalt: http://pastie.org/3514944
<kubine> Title: #3514944 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<levu> was kann ich da machen?
<salamanca> 
<crossfader> ich weiss ja nicht, ob grad jemand da ist, der sich damit auskennt...
<crossfader> ich will meinem kernel klar machen, dass er das root-fs über nfs zu ist
<crossfader> zu holen ist
<crossfader> mein ich
<crossfader> hallo?
<crossfader> lebt hier jemand?
<sdx23> ausser deiner Ungeduld? Davon ab: Schau mal auf die Uhr.
<crossfader> hmm
<crossfader> naja, ich will ja auch i-wann fertig werden
<crossfader> :D
<crossfader> sitz hier schon seit 4 stunden
<sdx23> Dann hättest du lieber da fragen sollen. Was hast du versucht und wie/warum hat das nicht funktioniert?
<crossfader> es hat jetzt alles funktioniert so weit
<crossfader> ich dachte nur, wenn ich das NFS system als rootpartition einfach in die fstab schreib
<crossfader> könnte das probleme geben
<crossfader> (hab auch nirgendwo ein hinweis dafür gefunden, dass es so einfach gehen könnte)
<sdx23> könnte es in der Tat - die fstab _liegt_ i.a. im Rootdateisystem.
<crossfader> genau
<crossfader> das ist ja der punkt
<crossfader> der mir dann auch eingefallen ist
<crossfader> also ich seh schon, es wird nciht so einfach
<crossfader> ich hab etwas von einem ominösen /dev/nfs gefunden
<crossfader> dass bei manchen kerneln als root -parameter angegeben werden kann
<crossfader> um dem kernel zu zeigen, dass die root-partition übers netzwerk kommt
<crossfader> das kann natürlich noch nicht alles sein...
<crossfader> initrd muss ich wohl auch noch ordentlich bearbeiten
<sdx23> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<kubine> Title: DisklessUbuntuHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<crossfader> ok, die meinen auch /dev/nfs
<crossfader> danke sdx23
<crossfader> :)
<crossfader> ich werds mal probieren
<crossfader> wenn ich nicht mehr wiederkomme, wisst ihr was passiert ist!
<crossfader> ciao
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] 'man gnome-session-fallback; Kein Handbucheintrag für gnome-session-fallback vorhanden." Welche Funktion hat das Programm gnome-session-fallback?
<Wedelwolf> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+package/gnome-session-fallback scheint der Abgesicherte modus zu sein wenn ich richtig verstehe
<kubine> Title: gnome-session-fallback : Oneiric (11.10) : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<dreamon_> bullgard4, Ich nutze den fallback mode.. damit hast eine Art Gnome2 Oberfläche
<bullgard4> dreamon_: Du meinst, wenn man das Programm gnome-session-fallback ausführst, dann kommst Du in den "fallback mode"? Als "fallback mode" bezeichnest Du die Betriebsart, die der Rechner einnimmt nach Abmelden und Anmeldemenü > GNOME Classic? 
<dreamon_> bullgard4, hmm.. ich hab das als 11.04 rauskommt mal umgestellt, weil unity nicht klar kam. Du mußt beim Anmelden das Zahnrad anklicken und dann glaube gnome-classic.. da gabs mal ein howto.. daran hab ich mich gehalten.
<dreamon_> bullgard4, http://blogausgraz.wordpress.com/2011/10/19/ubuntu-11-10-mit-dem-classic-desktop-gnome2/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 11.10 mit dem Classic Desktop Gnome2 « Blogausgraz (at blogausgraz.wordpress.com)
<bullgard4> dreamon_: (Ich bin beim Durchlesen.)
<dreamon_> bullgard4, Glaube aber das der fallback bei 12.04 wegfällt.. 
<bullgard4> Welche Aufgabe hat die ausführbare Datei /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-printer aus dem DEB-Programmpaket »gnome-settings-daemon«?  gsd steht für »gnome-settings-daemon«. Ihre Ausgaben werden in ~/.xsession-errors protokolliert. 
<Fussel> hi
<allegro_> selber Hai
<pog> moin, ich bin grad am intensiven Bookmarken im Firefox. Wenn ich Bookmarks kategorisieren und das Komma vergesse, kann ich die Komata zwar dann einfuegen, aber nachtraeglich, werden die Keywords nicht mehr angepasst. Ist das ein bekanntes Phaenomen? Oder wie refresht man das Indexing?
<jokrebel> pog: Bookmark? Wo gibt es da Kommas? Schon mal in #firefox versucht Hilfe zu bekommen?
<bekks> jokrebel: In den Keywords in den Eigenschaften ein Bookmarks.
<pog> man kann sie "tag"en, komma ist der Delemiter fuer die Schlagworte
<pog> der Browser ist nun am runterfahren, geht eine ewigkeit, offenbar muss der viel machen, mit 100 Tabs in den Tab-Gruppen.
<pog> bin gespannt, bei Neustart, ob er etwas weniger Memory (vorher 60%) braucht. 
<bekks> 100 Tabs? Nimm halt 10, dann braucht der auch weniger RAM.
<pog> jetzt braucht er 41.8%  vielleicht braucht die Tabs-Gruppe php soviel.
<bekks> Mach die Tabs doch mal _alle_ zu, und starte dann Firefox neu.
<pog> die Schlagworte fuer die Bookmarks hat er nicht neu indiziert.
<bekks> Den Speicherverbrauch sehe ich als kritischer an :)
<pog> ist schon viel. Aber solang load average um die 1 rum ist, ist es nicht so tragish zum arbeiten.
<pog> ich hab auch eine relativ alte Kiste.
<bekks> Der Load spielt dabei genau gar keine Rolle.
<anditouzani> hallo. kann mir jemand ein programm empfehlen mit dem ich ein image auf eine sd karte übertragen kann? habe dd ausprobiert, aber das hat nicht so recht funktioniert.
<bekks> anditouzani: dd.
<bekks> anditouzani: Wenn das damit nicht klappt, hast Du etwas falsch gemacht.
<bekks> Um was für ein Image geht es denn? 
<anditouzani> bekks: es ist eine linux distribution für nen ARM-controller (geht um das raspberry pi später, falls du davon mitbekommen hast)
<anditouzani> bekks: wenn ich mir in gparted das die partitionen anschaue, dann erkennt er kein dateisystem. das sollte aber doch eigentlcih durch das image festgelegt sein, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
<kn0rki> Gibts "unetbootin" nicht unter Ubuntu?
<bekks> Um was für ein Image geht es? Ein ISO? Ein disk Image? etc?
<bekks> kn0rki: Das funktioniert nur mit einer ISO.
<anditouzani> bekks: .img - also disk image?!
<bekks> anditouzani: Dann darfst Du in das dazugehörige Readme schauen, was das genau ist und wie man es auf einen Datenträger bekommt.
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10, GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Der Prozess indicator-multiload läuft. Wie kann ich ein Fenster »indicator-multiload« erzeugen, etwa wie es http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/indicator-multiload-is-a-gnome-applet-style-system-monitor-for-your-desktop-panel/ zeigt?
<kubine> Title: Indicator Multiload is a GNOME-Applet style system monitor for your desktop panel (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<anditouzani> bekks: war leider kein readme dabei...
<bekks> anditouzani: Das glaube ich nicht :) Wo hast Du das Image her?
<anditouzani> bekks :) doch kannste gerne glauben. http://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads es wird halt auch dd empfohlen, nur mach ich da wohl was falsch
<kubine> Title: Downloads | Raspberry Pi (at www.raspberrypi.org)
<bekks> anditouzani: Ja, was genau tust Du denn?
<anditouzani> bekks: "dd bs=1M if="...img" of=/dev/sdb1"
<bekks> Das ist natürlich falsch.
<grmls> huhu
<bekks> Du willst das Image auf die SD Karte kopieren und nicht in die erste Partition der SD Karte.
<bekks> anditouzani: sdb statt sdb1
<pog> immerhin bin ich jetzt von 61.4% Memoryverbrauch nach neustart mit gleichviel Tabs/Gruppen auf ca. 45, was eine performancerelevante Verbesserung ist.
<anditouzani> bekks: ah okay. danke schon mal. ich werds mal ausprobieren ;)
<bekks> pog: Schliess doch mal alle Tabgruppen und starte firefox dann neu.
<pog> ich glaube man koennte konfigurieren, dass FF nicht alles nachlaedt. die Tabgruppen sind halt so temporaere Bookmarks, die ich z.T. noch nicht abgelegt habe, aber zum TEil auch nur von voruebrgehendem Wert sind. Gut ist, dass man ueber die Lupe, jeden Tab schnell wieder findet. 
<bekks> Sie verbraten Speicher ohne Ende. Und Tabs die man nicht bookmarked hat, sind sowieso unwichtig.
<kn0rki> Klingt sehr chaotisch ;)
<pog> kn0rki: im 10.04 hab ich das paket unetbootin - installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive
<master> .
<pog> von was fuer SW wird eigentlich sqlite3 verwendet, sehe, dass es schon installiert ist. 
<dadrc> Firefox benutzt sqlite, zB
<pog> ah, o.k. ich denke mir es kann praktisch ein, man muss dann nicht einen DB-SErver laufen lassen.
<pog> im php5.3 scheint es auch gut integriert, will es eben grad ausprobieren.
<pog> ich seh, es gibt libsqulite und libsqlite3, dachte es waeren aliase.
<bekks> sqlite ist kein vollständiges RDBMS.
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10, GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Der Prozess indicator-multiload existiert. Wie kann ich ein Fenster »indicator-multiload« erzeugen, etwa wie es http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/indicator-multiload-is-a-gnome-applet-style-system-monitor-for-your-desktop-panel/ zeigt?
<kubine> Title: Indicator Multiload is a GNOME-Applet style system monitor for your desktop panel (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<sdx23> Das ist das Einstellungsfenster. Zu finden sinnvollerweise unter dem Menupunkt "Einstellungen". Siehe oberes Bild.
<pog> bekks: ist vermutlich eher dazu geeignet, um Benutzerdaten zu verwalten, und nicht um mehrere Benutzer gleichzeitig zu bedienen.
<bekks> pog: Falsch. :)
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Hab den System-Indicator hier am laufen, weiß aber nicht was Du mit Deiner Frage meinst. Was willst Du da für Fenster?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: …allerdings unter Unity, falls das wichtig ist.
<pog> bekks: umsobesser, ich hoffe, dass ich es heute zum laufen bringen :-) Eigentlich sollte es im php 5.3.2 dabei sein. 
<bullgard4> sdx23: Ich habe sehr wohl gesehen, daß das ein Konfigurationsfenster ist, bevor ich hier postete. Das obere Bild existiert nicht in Ubuntu 11.10, GNOME Shell 3.2.1.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Wie ich oben schrieb, verwende ich "[Ubuntu 11.10, GNOME Shell 3.2.1]."
<jimmy____> Hey leute, ich hab mir gerade auf meinem windows rechner die neueste ubuntu version installiert, hat auch wunderbar geklappt nur scheiter ich jetzt am netzwerk. mein pc ist mittels usb wlan stick mit dem netzwerk verbunden. aufgrund von diversen recherschen fand ich dass es für meinen stick dlink-dwa142 keinen linux treiber gibt aber ndiswrapper mir da helfen kann ... nur steck ich jetzt bei der verwendung von diesem.
<jimmy____> ich hab sowohl den treiber als auch das programm installiert, jedoch finde ich noch immer wenn ich ifconfig eingebe nur eth0 und lo
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ich möchte das Fenster erzeugen, das in http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/indicator-multiload-is-a-gnome-applet-style-system-monitor-for-your-desktop-panel/ in der unteren 'Abbildung gezeigt ist.
<pog> vllt muss ich doch php5-sqlite3 als ppa installieren, oder ich installiere mal zuerst php5-sqlite und schaue dann was passiert.
<kubine> Title: Indicator Multiload is a GNOME-Applet style system monitor for your desktop panel (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<Fuchs> bullgard4: dann klick auf "Einstellungen", wie in der oberen Abbildung gezeigt ist?  (Okay, ist schwierig, ist englisch, ich gebs zu) 
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Bitte noch einmal lesen. Das noch einmal lesen ist nicht schwierig: Die Diskussion hier ist in Deutsch. "Das obere Bild existiert nicht in Ubuntu 11.10, GNOME Shell 3.2.1."
<raviburb> hi, ich habe hier gerade ubuntu 11.10 als livecd am laufen und 2 zfs formatierte hdds angeschlossen, zfs-fuse ist installiert, aber ich bekomme diese Meldung beim mounten:"mount: unbekannter Dateisystemtyp „zfs_member“"
<Fuchs> bullgard4: dann existiert das Untere Fenster nicht in Ubuntu 11.10, GNOME Shell 3.2.1 
<bekks> raviburb: Womit genau wurde das ZFS auf den Platten erstellt?
<raviburb> bekks freenas zfs stripped 1x500GB und 1x1000GB Platte
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Wie gesagt. In Unity gehts. Mit Gnome3 hab ich keine größere Erfahrung da mit Unity wesentlich besser zusagt.
<bekks> raviburb: Vergiss es, das mit ZFS FUSE in Betrieb nehmen zu wollen :) Die ZFS Versionen unterscheiden sich.
<raviburb> bekks kk, danke
<jimmy____> hat wer ne idee zu dem ndiswrapper problem?
<bekks> jimmy____: Verwendest Du wubi, oder hast Du Ubuntu "richtig" installiert?
<jimmy____> bekks: ich hab ubuntu richti installiert, zuerst hatte ich nur die live cd am laufen, allerding s hab ich inzwischen das system installiert - und windows funktioniert auch noch immer klasse muss ich sagen
<bekks> jimmy____: Das klingt so, als hättets Du Wubi.
<bekks> jimmy____: Hast Du irgendwas umpartioniert oder nicht bei der Installation?
<jimmy____> ja die festplatte wurde neu partiitoniert und es rennt auch ohne cd oO?
<bekks> Und du kannst beim Booten auswählen, was Du starten willst?
<jimmy____> ja
<bekks> Ok :)
<jimmy____> was kann man da machen? ich bin in sachen Ubuntu/linux komplett neu... :S
<bullgard4> jimmy____: Geh in den Kanal #ubuntu und gib dort ein !wireless. Der Bot sendet Dir dann eine Übersicht über die Vorgehensweise bei Drahtlos-Problemen.
<bekks> Am einfachsten ist es sich einen nativ unterstützten WLAN Stick zuzulegen, anstatt sich mit ndiswrapper herumzuplagen.
<bekks> ! WLAN > jimmy____ 
<kubine>  jimmy____: Informationen zu WLAN finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN
<bekks> bullgard4: Dazu muss man nicht den Channel wechseln.
<jimmy____> ok danke... :)
<Fuchs> vor allem ist das dem Kanal da gegenueber etwas unhoeflich, der Bot antwortet auch im /query 
<AlexPH> hallo
<watschu> hallo zusammen
<allegro_> hallo
<watschu> ich habe einen kleinen server daheim, den ich nur über ssh kontrollieren kann, der server hängt gerade an einem router per lankabel. jetzt muss ich jedoch diesen server per wlan an einen anderen router verbinden, bekomm das aber überhaupt nicht hin, kann mir da jemand helfen?
<sdx23> !wpa_supplicant >watschu
<kubine> watschu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wpa_supplicant
<sdx23> Das nimmt man, wenn man keinen NM verwenden möchte, was bei dir der Fall sein dürfte.
<sdx23> Btw. ist crossposten böse.
<ppq> man kann auch ceni nutzen, das ist ein perl skript mit ncurses oberfläche zur wlan-konfiguration im terminal. leider nur über fremdquelle zu kriegen.
<watschu> crossposten
<watschu> meinst du auf dem englischsprachigen chan?
<watschu> da hat niemand geantwortet
<watschu> danke sdx23
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Ubuntu Autostart.
<RedNifre> Habe da einen Befehl eingetragen, aber es passiert einfach nichts beim Einloggen. Wenn ich den Befehl hingegen ins Terminal kopiere funktioniert er. Woran kann das liegen, bzw. wo sehe ich Fehlermeldungen des Autostarts?
<RedNifre> Ich meine "Startprogramme" oben rechts.
<RedNifre> Was ich versuche ist ein EncFS-Verzeichnis beim Systemstart zu entschlüsseln.
<RedNifre> Deswegen habe ich echo 'Passwort' | encfs ~/Dropbox/.EncFS ~/EncFS -S als Befehl in die Startprogramme geschrieben. Warum geht das in der Konsole aber nicht in den Startprogrammen?
<sdx23> ~/.xsessionerrors sollte auch die Fehler davon enthalten.
<sdx23> Vermutlich macht die Pipe da Probleme. Lösung dann: Als Skript nach ~/bin oder /usr/local/bin legen und das dann aufrufen.
<ppq> oder ein gnome-terminal -e "[...]" davor setzen
<RedNifre> danke, ich probier das mal. brb.
<RedNifre> re
<RedNifre> Anscheinend lag es am ~, man muss bei den Startbefehlen wohl immer den absoluten Pfad angeben.
<RedNifre> Habe es jetzt als eigenes Script in ~/.bin/ gepackt und starte selbiges per absolutem Pfad.
<RedNifre> Vielen Dank sdx23 und ppq, Problem gelöst. :)
<RedNifre> Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sonntag! :)
<x11> hallo
<x11> ich habe hier einen alten imac vor mir, mit ewig altem os xy, (1ghz & 500mb) am liebsten würd ich ubuntu (10.04) darauf installieren, ist das ratsam, oder kann ich mit problemen rechnen?
<sdx23> Vermutlich ehr xubuntu oder lubuntu anzuraten. Ansonsten: Warum nichtß
<x11> und die installation geht normal von livecd?
<x11> oder muss noch irgendwas zuvor gemacht werden, z.b damit grub funktioniert etc ...
<magerquark> x11, welcher imac ist es denn genau
<sdx23> Du musst halt die Architektur beachten, kann gut kein x86 sein.
<magerquark> ist es überhaupt ein x86 basierender imac?
<magerquark> mit 1 GHz ist es sogar sicherlich kein x86-imac
<x11> also hier steht etwas von PowerPC G4(3.3)
<magerquark> die wurden mit http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_Duo ausgeliefert
<kubine> Title: Intel Core Duo – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<magerquark> x11, dann wirst du bezgl ppc und ubuntu fündig: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPC
<kubine> Title: PowerPC - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<magerquark> und bei nem g4 würde ich auch eher lubuntu oder xubuntu verwenden
<x11> alles klar, dann lese ich mich mal durch den artikel, danke
<magerquark> x11, wie schaut denn der rechner aus?
<magerquark> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:IMac.jpg&filetimestamp=20081104131244
<kubine> Title: Datei:IMac.jpg – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<magerquark> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Imac_g5.jpg&filetimestamp=20060125215314
<kubine> Title: Datei:Imac g5.jpg – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<x11> das ist soeine 'schreibtischlampe'
<magerquark> ersteres oder zweiteres?
<magerquark> also ersteres
<x11> ja ersteres
<magerquark> x11, maximal kannst du auf den rechner osx 10.5 installieren, falls es mit ubuntu nicht hinhauen sollte, mehr ram sind empfehlenswert
<watschu> hallo allerseits
<watschu> ich habe hier von einem Freund, der von OS/X auf Windows 7 umgestiegen ist eine externe Festplatte, vo der er keine Daten mehr lesen kann (unter Windows) und ich nur einen Bruchteil der Daten lesen kann (Ubuntu 11.10 64 Bit). Ich wollte mal mit gparted rausfinden, welche Formatierung die Festplatte hat, stand aber nur "Unbekanntes Dateisystem da" . gibt es eine Mglichkeit, dass ich mit Ubuntu vollen Zugriff auf d
<watschu> ie Dateien bekomme?
<srtu> hi, sagtmal itunes links lassen sich nicht mit ubuntu runterladen oder?
<bullgard4> srtu: Hast Du mal Banshee bemüht?
<zerwas> srtu· Es gibt ansonsten noch "tunesviewer", das funktioniert bei mir ganz gut.
<zerwas> srtu· ein .deb bekommst du hier: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/tunesviewer/tunesviewer_1.4.deb?r=http%3A%2F%2Ftunesviewer.sourceforge.net%2F&ts=1330873596&use_mirror=kent
<watschu> nieman ne idee?
<magerquark> watschu, KONNTE DENN OSX DIE PLATTE NOCH LESEN?
<magerquark> scusa capslock
<watschu> magerquark: ja, mit osx ging noch alles
<apollo13> was sagt fdisk -l ?
<watschu> /dev/sdb1               1   976773167   488386583+  ee  GPT
<bullgard4> watschu: Wenn GParted die Daten eines früheren OS X-Rechners nicht lesen kann, dann scheinen die Daten absichtlich gelöscht worden zu sein, und ich würde darauf keine Zeit mehr verwenden.
<watschu> so kurze sachen darf man pasten oder?
<bullgard4> ja
<Fuchs> watschu: ja
<watschu> ok
<watschu> es waere aber wichtig
<apollo13> wichtig kanns nicht sein, sonst hättest backups
<apollo13> wie war denn die partition formattiert? hfs?
<apollo13> mach mal parted /dev/sdb print
<apollo13> denn fdisk zeigt ja bei gpt nix an
<watschu> GPT scheinbar
<watschu> ach so
<apollo13> ich hab nicht nach "scheinbar" gefragt ;)
<apollo13> gpt ist btw kein partitiontyp ;)
<magerquark> oder versucht es nochmal mit osx auszulesen
<watschu> 1      20,5kB  210MB  210MB  fat32        EFI System Partition  boot
<watschu> 1      20,5kB  210MB  210MB  fat32        EFI System Partition  boot
<watschu> sorry
<watschu> 2      210MB   500GB  500GB  hfsx         Untitled
<apollo13> na dann probier mal mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<apollo13> vlt noch mit -t hfsplus
<watschu> wunderbar
<watschu> vielen dank apollo13
<magerquark> watschu, wie gross ist denn die platte?
<watschu> 500 mb
<watschu> aber jetzt kann ich read only drauf zugreifen, aber das reicht
<watschu> dieser chan ist wirklich unglaublich hilfreich, ich danke allen helfern und bin jetzt gluecklich 
<ntyp> komm wieder wenn du bescheid weißt und hilf mit ;)
<watschu> werd ich 
<apollo13> hmm, mein ubuntu 11.04 hat nachm login immer Aut (als österreich) und German eliminate dead keys als layouts aktiv, wie werde ich Aut los?
<apollo13> ah lol beim login gleich germany auswählen^^
<ntyp> sind die besten fragen :D
<apollo13> ja ne weil ich eh beim login schau was da steht… ;)
<ntyp> die fragen die sich die leute selbst beantworten. davon können andere auch lernen ^^
<srtu> danke zerwas, ich werde es mal testen, das man mit banschee itunes links dl kann wäre neu, oder?
<zerwas> srtu· Weiß ich nicht, habe schon einige Zeit Banshee nicht mehr getestet.
<robophant> Hallo zusammen
<robophant> Wie hänge ich meine Festplatte aus, damit ich fsck laufen lassen kann?
<jokrebel> robophant: Umount zB.
<robophant> Es ist die einzige eingehängte Platte, daher geht umount nicht
<fbausch> robophant: es ist keine externe Platte?
<robophant> jokrebel, ne, meine MAin-Platte
<robophant> leider
<jokrebel> robophant: Dann wirst Du fsck von nem LiveSystem aus machen müssen.
<robophant> ich hab ne menge fehlerhafter Sektoren da drauf und will die ausperren, oder ähnliches
<robophant> jokrebel, das heisst, mit dem Stick booten und fsck laufen lassen? wo wird der output gespeichert?
<jokrebel> robophant: Oo! Erstmal backup von allem was noch rettbar. Jede Menge fehlerhafte Sektoren hört sich stark nach sterbender Platte an.
<robophant> je, die stirbt langsam...#
<robophant> *ja
<robophant> ich hab schon alle backups zusammen
<robophant> aber die platte will ich noch nicht aufgeben. Kann man fehlerhafte Sektoren überhaupt in quarantäne stecken?
<jokrebel> robophant: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung sollte Dir da weiterhelfen, falls da noch was zu machen ist.
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<robophant> kool danke :)
<jokrebel> robophant: Badblocks ist dein Stichwort.
<robophant> ja da les ich grad schon was zu
<robophant> ist aber alles noch recht kryptisch für mich
<robophant> ok ,werde nun mal vom Stick booten und dann beten :p
<robophant> jokrebel, danke erstmal
<jokrebel> robophant: Gerne und viel Erfolg.
<maltee_h> Hallo. Habe Apache und PHP auf meinem lokalen Rechner installiert. Das läuft momentan alles über /var/www. Würde das aber gerne unter /home/USERNAME/public_html machen. Wie stelle ich das um, dass wenn ich im Browser localhost eingebe, auf public_html zugreife?? Nutze Ubuntu 10.04
<bekks> ! Apache > maltee_h 
<kubine>  maltee_h: Informationen zu Apache finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache
<bergi_> Hallo
<bergi_> Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Touchpad. Manchmal, wenn ich mit zwei Fingern scrolle reagiert das System nicht mehr. Ich benutze Ubuntu 11.10 mit XFCE. Wie kann ich herausfinden was daran Schuld ist?
<Fuchs> bergi_: wenn Du dran kommst: ~/.xsession-errors  und `dmesg`
<Fuchs> bergi_: sonst mal einen sshd laufen lassen und versuchen Dich zu verbinden wenn das passiert
<bergi_> danke Fuchs, dmesg zeigt nicht anderes wie vor dem "Freeze",  .xsession-errors muss ich mir noch genau anschauen.  tail -f -n 0 /var/log/Xorg.0.log lieferte folgendes: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406237/
<kubine> Title: tail -f -n 0 /var/log/Xorg.0.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bergi_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406237/
<kubine> Title: tail -f -n 0 /var/log/Xorg.0.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> au weia 
<Fuchs> da stirbt Dir X weg 
<Fuchs> als Fehler melden, am besten via launchpad, wird dann weitergeleitet
<Fuchs> Log anhaengen, plus genaue Hardwareinformationen  (welches Modell, ausgabe von lspci -vvv etc.) 
<bergi_> kann das auch an einer fehlerhaften /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf datei liegen? Denn die musste ich ändern, damit mein touchpad wie gewollt funktionierte.
<bergi_> meine 50-synaptics.conf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406242/
<kubine> Title: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fbausch> bergi_: hast du die alte Version gebackupt?
<bergi_> leider nicht
<bibear> gibts eigentlich eine remote desktop möglichkeit unter ubuntu? sowas wie xdmcp?
<bekks> XDMCP ist die Remote Desktop Variante :)
<bekks> Ansonsten nimmt man viel lieber VNC und noch viel lieber tunnelt man das durch SSH.
<bibear> bekks: und wie krieg ich nen login über ssh?
<bekks> bibear: ssh user@rechner
<bekks> Das ist ein SSH login.
<bekks> Dann startet man denVNC Server, und verbindet sich zu dem.
<bekks> Dazu tunnelt man vorher VNC durch SSH.
<bibear> ja ich mein nen desktop login
<bibear> hm .. und ohne extra vnc zu installieren?
<bekks> `Den braucht man doch gar nicht.
<bekks> Ohne VNC kein VNC.
<bibear> hm ...
<bibear> OMG ich hab den ssh server noch gar nicht installiert O.o omg *selbstschlag*
<bergi_> vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
<daswort> hmm? openssh ist doch in der default installation dabei!
<bekks> Ist es nicht.
<bekks> Der Client reicht an der Stelle ja nicht aus - daher braucht man openssh-server auch noch.
<daswort> stimmt, habe die manpage aus anderen gründen auf dem system, hatte ich nur vergessen…
<AlexBochum> nabend... hat wer von euch eine idee wie ich einen DVD-film so gerippt bekomme dass er möglichst klein ist? da ich viel zug fahre würde es mir nämlich in handy-qualität reichen, irgendwie hab ich nur bisher nichts gefunden ;)
<ppq> AlexBochum: guck dir mal ogmrip an, das kommt mit ein paar ganz guten presets und ist sehr einfach zu bedienen
<AlexBochum> ah... danke :D
<ppq> AlexBochum: du musst allerdings noch das paket 'ogmrip-profiles' installieren für die profilsammlung
<AlexBochum> ok
<ppq> "Dieses Paket enthält Profile für Ipod, Iphone, Archos, Blackberry, Nokia, PS3, PSP, Xbox und Zune." da sollte für dich was dabei sein
<AlexBochum> andoid kann doch alles :D
<AlexBochum> +r
<ppq> .. dann ist für dich auf jeden fall was dabei ;)
<AlexBochum> jo eben... kann ich wohl erst morgen testen, hab gerade nichts zur hand... aber sieht ja schonmal gut aus :)
<pog> ich frage mich (und Euch) ob man bei den Xattrs nicht einen Key reinschmuggeln koennte, der einem als Key zu File-Metadaten dienen koennte. Ich wuerde gerne einer Datei fix Beschreibungsdaten beifuegen koennen.
<bekks> ?
<pog> der inode waere eigentlich auf einer Parition auch eindeutig, und bleibt, wenn eine Datei umbenannt wird. Nur kann man vom Inode nicht mehr auf den Filenamen schliessen.
<bekks> Wenn man das nicht könnte, hätte man keine Dateinamen. :)
<pog> ubuntu 10.04 hat zwar im Gnome ein Feature fuer Notes, legt das aber offenbar in eniem hiddenfile an. 
<bekks> pog: Das was Du möchtest, geht so nicht mit den Dateisystemen, die Dir unter Linux zur Verfügung stehen.
<pog> vermutlich gibt es keine einfache Moeglichkeit, deswegen arbeitet niemand an Metadaten.
<pog> fuer meine Beduerfnisse, koennte ich mal versuchen den Inode als Key fuer meine Metadaten zu verwenden. Eine viel schlechere Loesung als die Gnome-File-Notes ist das wohl nicht.
<bekks> Klingt nach einem sehr kaputten Design, wenn man eine Datei kopiert, und das Original löscht.
<pog> also mein gnome-Feature verliert die Notes, wenn ich im nautilus den Namen aendere...
<pog> ich weiss nicht, ob das Featuer in Releases groesser als 10.04 noch weitergefuehrt wird, aber das waere eine Erklaerung, dass es nicht wirklich brauchbar ist.
<daswort> gibt es irgendwo eine wiki seite über die einrichtung zum kde networkmanager?
<bekks> ! networkmanager > daswort 
<kubine>  daswort: Informationen zu NetworkManager finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager
<pog> ist mir bis jetzt nie aufgefallen, dass das Pony neu Kunkubine heisst :-)
<bekks> pog: "Konkubine" und es ist nicht das Pony.
<pog> gibt es das pony auch noch.
<Fuchs> nein
<pog> o.k.
<Fuchs> ja
<Tigru> Hallo und guten Abend! Ich google mich schon irre, aber ich sehe keine Lösung...
<Tigru> ich habe Lubuntu11.04 zum Testen runtergesogen, auf Multibootstick gepackt und versucht zu booten 
<Tigru> beim Booten kommt immer die Meldung /sbin/init missing oder not found o.ä.
<Tigru> Das ist bereits die zweite Quelle, die ich ausprobiere, beide Male die gleiche Fehlermeldung. 
<Tigru> einmal von chip.de, einmal lubuntu.net
<Tigru> es gibt zahllose Treffer zu dem Problem, aber keiner enthält auch eine wirkliche Lösung
<bekks> Wieso nicht von ubuntu.com ?
<Tigru> naja... weil ich Lubuntu haen wollte
<Tigru> +b
<ppq> Tigru: am besten wäre, wenn du a.) eine aktuelle version (11.10) von https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu  nimmst und b.) den stick mit dem startup creator von ubuntu erstellst
<kubine> Title: Lubuntu/GetLubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> Da kamen sicher noch mehr Meldungen (dass das root-Dateisystem nicht eingebunden werden konnte, zB) - was dann daran liegt, dass das Image nicht dafür gedacht ist, so auf den Stick geschrieben zu werden, wie du das tatest.
<Tigru> Ich hab's anschließend auf CD gebrannt, gleiche Fehlermeldung
<Tigru> OK... das mit dem startup creator wusste ich nicht. Läuft der unter win?
<Tigru> Ich bin eigentlich kein Ubuntu-user bisher, aber ich suche etwas, das auf meinem lahm***schigen Netbook läuft
<ppq> Tigru: achso, unter windows? nein. für windows wird auf ubuntu.com das hier empfohlen: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<kubine> Title: Universal USB Installer Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<Tigru> eeePC 1101HA mit dieser legendär schlechten GMA500 Grafik
<daswort> Was leistest das Stück denn?
<Tigru> Ich hab's mit dem YUMI von pendrivelinux auf den Stick gepackt
<ppq> Tigru: ah, okay. hast du im bootmenü mal "cd überprüfen" ausgewählt?
<Tigru> ubuntu regulär geht, da startet nur der light-dm (oder wie heißt der jetzt) nicht
<Tigru> oh... gute Idee! 
<ppq> da zeigen sich dann ggf. beim download aufgetretene fehler
<Tigru> Ich fand es nur irritierend, dass zwei verschiedene isos den gleichen Fehler verursachen, daher kam ich nicht auf die Idee, das nochmal zu checken
<bekks> Es kann auch immer noch der Weg falsch sein, wie Du sie auf den Stick transferierst.
<bekks> Der ist an der Stelle gleich geblieben.
<ppq> Tigru: es kann sein, dass das am YUMI bzw. der multibootgeschichte liegt.. wenn du das als ursache ausschließen willst, probier mal das o.g. programm
<Tigru> ich teste mal, was der cd-check ergibt - be right back... ist auf dem anderen Rechner
<ppq> auch wenn ich mit YUMI bisher auch ganz gute erfahrungen  gemacht habe
<Tigru> bekks: naja.. das iso habe ich mit k3b unter Kanotix auf die CD gebrannt... das war bisher ein zuverlässiger Weg
<Tigru> und ansonsten halt mit dem YUMI von pendrivelinux. Eine neue Ubuntu iso hat funktioniert, nur dass der light-dm nicht startet.
<Tigru> ...leider ohne Fehlermeldung
<Tigru> "starting light-dm" - finito. Der Bootvorgang schaltet dann auf Konsole 1 um und auf Terminal 7 tut sich nichts
<x3oo> hi, hab einen eeepc 900 bekommen 1gb ram, 16gb billig-ssd und nen oller atomcpu, welche ubuntu distribution sollte ich besser installieren? lubuntu oder ubuntu? unity-2d ist ja vielleicht garnicht so schlecht dafür oder?
<Tigru> ppq: danke, aber wie gesagt: der gleiche Fehler tritt auch auf, wenn ich die iso auf eine CD brenne
<Tigru> und es gibt tatsächlich keine /sbin/init in dem .iso
<ppq> ok, dann bin ich mal auf das ergebnis des cd-checks gespannt ;)
<Tigru> OK... mach ich JETZT
<Noscavs> Guten Abend.
<Noscavs> Ich habe ein für die meisten wahrscheinlich schnell lösbares Problem. Ich möchte ein Skript schreiben, dass 3 Zeilen Befehle ausführt. Allerdings funktioniert es komischerweise nicht, wenn ich es ausführe, wohl aber, wenn ich die Zeilen manuell im Terminal eingebe und ausführe.
<Noscavs> Hier der Code:
<Noscavs> sudo -i
<Noscavs> modprobe btusb
<Noscavs> echo "0a5c 21e3" >> /sys/bus/usb/drivers/btusb/new_id
<sdx23> nja, ne sudo-Subshell in dem Skript zu starten ist - nicht anzuraten.
<Noscavs> Warum?
<sdx23> Weil es das ganze verkompliziert und ansich unnötig ist.
<Noscavs> Und wie wäre das besser und v.a. funktionstüchtig?
<sdx23> Besser das Skript direkt mit sudo starten. Sonst wenn unbedingt nötig einzeln sudo für's modprobe und dann tee statt dem echo.
<Noscavs> tee? Oh mann, ich fühl mich dumm^^
<sdx23> naja, "sudo echo foo > bar " funktioniert nicht, der Workaround ist "sudo echo foo | tee bar"
<Tigru> wow... dieser CD-check dauert ganz schön lange
<ppq> .oO(das sudo vor's tee)
<Tigru> läuft noch.
<sdx23> bzw mit tee -a im Falle von >>
<sdx23> ppq: hat natürlich recht
<Noscavs> Also in meinem Fall: echo "0a5c 21e3" | sudo tee -a /sys/bus/usb/drivers/btusb/new_id
<Tigru> ah... endlich ist der cd-Check fertig: "check finished: no errors found"
<sdx23> Noscavs: exakt.
<ppq> Tigru: merkwürzig.. aber vielleicht erledigt sich das von selbst, wenn du es mit einer aktuellen lubuntuversion probierst :)
<Noscavs> Okay danke. Und wie mache ich das, wenn ich durch die Ausführung des Skriptes eine graphische Passwortabfrage also mit gksudo hervorrufen möchte?
<Tigru> ppq: hmm... tja. Muss ich wohl.. Gerade kam beim Starten ein anderer Fehler: plymouth: connection refused. Seltsam
<Noscavs> kann ich dann einfach vor das modprobe ein gksudo stellen?
<bekks> Noscavs: Nein. Das ist sinnfrei.
<Noscavs> Warum?
<bekks> Noscavs: sudo modprobe
<bekks> Weil modprobe kein graphisches tool ist.
<Noscavs> Achso. Geht das trotzdem irgendwie? Ich würde halt am liebsten doppelklicken und nicht das Skript im Terminal ausführen.
<Tigru> weiß jemand, ob der lxde auch mit gma500 zusammenarbeitet? Bzw. mit dem EMGD-driver?
<ppq> Tigru: das hängt nicht von der desktopumgebung ab
<ppq> Tigru: wenn X mit dem treiber läuft, läuft auch lxde
<Tigru> Voraussetzung für dem EMGD-Treiber ist xorg1.9
<bekks> Tigru: lxde ist eine Desktopumgebung die sich nicht dafür interessiert, welchen Treiber Du benutzt.
<Tigru> OK.. super. Das wollte ich wissen1
<Tigru> Danke!
<Noscavs> Wie kann ich dann für das Skript das sudo-Passwort graphisch abfragen?
<ppq> Noscavs: 'gksudo deinscript.sh' beispielsweise als befehl in einer .desktop datei
<ppq> !menu > Noscavs
<Noscavs> Achso okay.
<ppq> !menue > Noscavs
<kubine>  Noscavs: Informationen zu Menue finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Menue
<ppq> da steht, wie du so eine .desktop datei anlegst
<Noscavs> Dankeschön! :)
<ppq> wenn du das alles in ein script packst und das mit gksudo ausführst, wird übrigens alles was im script steht mit rootrechten ausgeführt, du brauchst also kein sudo und kein tee mehr
<Noscavs> okay, gut, danke!
<ppq> keine ursache
<Noscavs> Ist das schön, wenn alles, was man will, funktioniert! :) Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten!
<Tigru> Noch eine Frage: wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen "alternate" und "desktop" isos für i386?
<tessarakt> ich hab hier diverse Dateien mit seltsamen Zeichen
<bekks> Erstere hat mehr Treiber für Hardware und lässt es zu, Dinge wie LVM und Verschlüsselung auch manuell zu konfigurieren.
<tessarakt> bei einer davon krieg ich den Namen weder in ner Shell noch in Dolphin geändert
<Tigru> bekks: das heißt, wenn ich unsicher bezüglich meiner Hardware bin, wäre ich mit alternate besser bedient?
<tessarakt> jemand eine Idee, wie ein <U+0081> zu einem ü werden könnte?
<bekks> Tigru: Nö. 
<bekks> tessarakt: Du benutzt kein UTF8 oder?
<tessarakt> bzw. umgekehrt - jetzt ist es ein U+0081, war aber eigentlich mal ein ü, in irgendeinem Zeichensatz
<tessarakt> bekks: doch, inzwischen schon
<Tigru> *lach* OK..
<tessarakt> die Datei wurde vor > 10 Jahren unter Windows erstellt
<tessarakt> dann irgendwann auf Linux umkopiert, damals noch nicht mit utf-8
<bekks> Ja, da hast du die Ursache.
<tessarakt> ja, ach
<tessarakt> ich frage mich, ob es eine Folge von convmv-Umwandlungen gibt, um daraus etwas Sinnvolles zu machen
<bekks> Sicherlich.
<tessarakt> hast du eine Idee, was eine solche Idee sein könnte?
<bekks> tessarakt: http://linuxwiki.de/convmv
<kubine> Title: convmv - LinuxWiki.org - Linux Wiki und Freie Software (at linuxwiki.de)
<tessarakt> ähm
<tessarakt> blöd bin ich auch nicht
<tessarakt> es geht darum, welche Zeichensätze hier in Frage kommen
<tessarakt> dass es nicht iso-8859-1 und nicht windows-1252 sind, hatte ich ja schon erwähnt
<tessarakt> also was genau willst Du mir mit dem Link sagen?
<bekks> Das hattest du nicht erwähnt.
<tessarakt> ach, sorry
<tessarakt> anderer Channel
<bekks> Dann kommt zB noch iso8859-15 in Frage.
<tessarakt> ich vermute eher, dass eine Konvertierung nicht reicht
<bekks> Es gibt keine Zeichensatzkombination, die convmv nicht auch in einem Schritt konvertieren kann.
<tessarakt> und nein, -15 ist es auch nicht
<tessarakt> das habe ich auch gar nicht behauptet
<tessarakt> sondern dass bei "die Datei wurde vor > 10 Jahren unter Windows erstellt // dann irgendwann auf Linux umkopiert, damals noch nicht mit utf-8" mehr als eine Konvertierung fehlgeschlagen ist
<tessarakt> oder nicht stattgefunden hat
<tessarakt> aaah
<tessarakt> cp850
<vice_>  /whois vice_ 
<rref> hallo wenn ich per ssh auf einem ubuntu server arbeite und einen Befehl ausführe, wird nicht alles auf dem Terminal angezeigt (ausgabe ist zu lang). Kann man irgendwo einstellen das alles angezeigt wird (also die gesammte Ausagabe)?
<ppq> rref: du könntest die ausgabe an less pipen oder mit tee in eine datei schreiben
<rref> +ppq: Danke, dachte das man das vlt. doch irgendwo einstellen könnte.
<ppq> rref: das hängt vom ssh-client ab
<ppq> bzw. dem terminalemulator, in dem du den ssh-client ausführst
<rref> ppg: ich benutz das bei ubuntu vorhanden ssh cmd, geht es da?
<rref|2> in dem Terimal hatte ich schon die zeichenlänge auf unbegrenzt eingestellt
<ppq> rref|2:  da musst du in den einstellung deines terminalprogramms gucken. 
<ppq> ich kann dir gerade nur für konsole und yakuake sagen wie das geht
<rref|2> ppg: das benutze ich auch nur :-)
<rref|2> also die konsole
<ppq> rref|2: achso, brav ;) ppq heiß ich übrigens, nicht ppg, im irc geht auch tab completion.
<ppq> rref|2: einstellungen - manage profiles - edit profiles - der tab bildlaufleiste o.ä. - anzahl der zeilen (default sind glaub ich 1000)
<ppq> bzw unbegrenzte verlaufsgröße
<rref|2> ok, sorry wegen dem namen; genaue die Einstellungen hatte ich schon gemacht, funktionierte leider nicht
<ppq> rref|2: sicher, dass du das richtige profile erwischt hast? ich weiß nicht ob das nötig ist, aber vielleicht auch mal konsole neu starten.. sonst weiß ich auch nicht, wieso das bei dir begrenzt ist
<rref|2> ppq: schade, trotzdem danke!
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-25
<mauli> hi, folgendes problem: ich habe ein verschlüsseltes dualboot-system (win7/12.04), wobei GRUB nach /boot installiert wurde. beim letzen GRUB-update hat es aber wohl was zerschossen, jedenfalls bootet ubuntu nicht mehr. ich verzweifel an den anleitungen zur GRUB-reparatur. will hier nach vorgehen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur?highlight=grub%20reparieren#chroot-Methode 
<mauli> hat noch jemand um diese zeit muße, mich mal bei der hand zu nehmen? ;)
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fjodor> hi, kann mir jemand erklären warum ich für cpufreq-set 4 mal aufrufen muss obwohl ich meines erachtens nur einen doppelkern habe? -c0 -c1 -c2 -c3
<fjodor> i5-3320M 
<fjodor> cpuinfo sagt 4 cpus. cpuworld sagt 4 threads und 2 cores. was hat das genau zu bedeuten?
<mgolisch> fjodor: hyperthreading
<mgolisch> darum zeigt er 4 cpus
<fjodor> er gibt dem os 4 cpus vor und verwaltet das dann selbstständig?
<mgolisch> hypertherading erlaubt es mehr oder weniger 2 threads auf jedem cpu core auszufuehren
<mgolisch> darum zeigt er mehr cpus als du eigentlich hast
<fjodor> mmh im wiki steht, intel empfiehlt es auszustellen, wenn das os nicht darauf optimiert ist. ist ubuntu darauf optimiert?
<mgolisch> fjodor: hyperthreading gibts schon ewig, schon bevor intel die ersten dualcore cpus rausgebracht hat
<mgolisch> also ja
<fjodor> haha ja gut :D
<foobar123> hi
<foobar123> ich will ubuntu auf einem latop installieren
<foobar123> wie grosz soll ich die swap/partition w'hlen?
<foobar123> ist das immer noch so, dass f[r hibernate&suspend swap gr[=er sein muss als der RAM?
<koegs> foobar123: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap#Swapgroesse
<kubine> Title: Swap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> da ich suspend nie nutze, nehm ich nur relativ wenig swap, der wird eh nie genutzt
<foobar123> mhh ok
<foobar123> bin grade am [berlegen, der rechner hat 8GB ram
<foobar123> gerade nachgelesen
<foobar123> suspend braucht kein swap, hibernate schon
<foobar123> aber da hibernate echt unn;tig ist, kann ich das mit dem swap auch gleich ganz bleiben lassen
<foobar123> danke
<foobar123> sehr seltsam
<foobar123> habe gerade ubuntu 12.10 auf einem sony vaio leptop installiert
<foobar123> live-cd läuft absolut prima
<foobar123> nur nach der installation startet nicht mal die grafische oberfläche ...
<Robert_Zenz> foobar123, nur schwarzer Bildschirm?
<foobar123> japp, genau
<foobar123> habe gerade festgestellt, dass außerdem noch 280 aktualisierbare pakete vorhanden sind
<foobar123> was extrem seltsam ist, weil er das doch eigentlich während der installation erledigen sollte
<foobar123> der installer die aktualisierbaren pakete anscheinend während der installation heruntergeladen aber nicht installiert
<foobar123> ich frage mich gerade, ob ich das nicht von einem neuen medium nochmal komplett frisch installieren sollte ...
<Robert_Zenz> foobar123, kannst du mit Strg+Alt+F1/F7 auf andere Konsolen wechseln und siehst dort was?
<foobar123> ja, das geht
<foobar123> hab auch schon versucht nvidia-current etc z uinstallieren
<foobar123> hilft alles nichts ...
<foobar123> ich kapiere es nicht ... von der live-cd lief alles völlig problemlos
<Robert_Zenz> foobar123, was sagt denn ~/.xsession-errors?
<foobar123> mom
<foobar123> Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0" ... compiz (core) - Info: Unity is not supported by your hardware. Enabling software rendering instead (slow)
<foobar123> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0
<foobar123> etc etc etc
<Robert_Zenz> foobar123, das ganze in einem PsteBin?
<foobar123> ich kapiere das nicht
<Robert_Zenz> foobar123, Achso ja...das wird schwierig...
<foobar123> in de mlaptop kann auch nur 0815 hardware vernaut sein
<foobar123> ^^
<foobar123> ja, eben :-)
<Robert_Zenz> foobar123, was für ein Laptop?
<foobar123> sony vaio VPCF11C4E
<Robert_Zenz> foobar123, hast du Mauszeiger oder nur schwarz?
<foobar123> nur schwarz
<TheInfinity> Robert_Zenz, foobar123: nutzt er nvidia treiber?
<foobar123> einmal hab ichs irgendwie geschafft inner niedrigen auflösung maus + hintergund zu bekommen
<Robert_Zenz> TheInfinity, ja, war meine nächste Frage welche. ^^
<TheInfinity> foobar123: die frage wäre allerdings wichtig ;)
<foobar123> zur zeit nvidia-current-update
<foobar123> habe allerdings auch nvidia-current
<foobar123> und nvidia-experimental probiert
<TheInfinity> !nopaste > foobar123: bitte mal lsb_release -a darein:
<kubine> foobar123: bitte mal lsb_release -a darein:: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<TheInfinity> foobar123: wenn du nur eine shell hast so: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<foobar123> kanns auch einfach sagen: Ubuntu 12.10
<foobar123> :-)
<TheInfinity> foobar123: ich wäre neugierig was die genauen versionen sind. deswegen. :)
<TheInfinity> foobar123: ausserdem bräuchten wir das xorg.0.log und das syslog. ebenfalls via pastebinit.
<TheInfinity> foobar123: ohne infos kriegt man kaum den fehler ;)
<foobar123> ok
<TheInfinity> foobar123: ich kenne 2, 3 nvidia bugs die nur unter bestimmten versions-konstellationen auftreten. aber dafür brauchts halt die versionen der software ;)
<foobar123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564284/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<foobar123> TheInfinity: mehr informationen als Ubuntu 12.10 gab lsb_release nicht aus
<foobar123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564293/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> foobar123: das ist frisch installiert, oder?
<foobar123> japp
<TheInfinity> foobar123: mach mal ein sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, starte neu und schau dann noch mal. ggf. wurde der bug schon behoben. du hast da die kernel version der installations-cd ;)
<foobar123> hab ich schon gemacht
<TheInfinity> warum läd er dann deinen alten kernel? Oo
<TheInfinity> hast ggf. ein upgrade und kein dist-upgrade gemacht?
<TheInfinity> bei upgrade zieht er die neuen kernel als dependencies nicht mit
<foobar123> aaargh
<foobar123> wartem habe nur upgrade gemacht, nicht dist-upgrade
<foobar123> kernel installiert gerade
<foobar123> hatte gedacht er hätte alles installiert weil er gemeldet hat, dass der pc jetzt neugetsartet werden müsse
<foobar123> seufz
<TheInfinity> foobar123: gibt auch core libraries weswegen man neu starten muss ;)
<foobar123> ich glaube, ich installier das aber unabhöngig von dem ganzen gefrickel nochmal neu
<foobar123> da ist schon was bei der installation schiefgegangen
<TheInfinity> foobar123: denke zwar nicht dass das die ursache ist, aber wenn wir da gleich mit den kernelmodulen rumspielen sollten wir schon den aktuellen kernel mitnehmen ;)
<foobar123> ich verstehe nicht, wie es der installer geschafft hat die updates zu laden aber nicht zu installieren
<TheInfinity> kA ob der installer kernel updates macht. letzte installation ist bei mir ewig her ;)
<foobar123> ok, neu gestartet, immer noch schwarzer bildschirm
<TheInfinity> ok. nochmal das syslog bitte. was komisch ist ist dass gar kein nvidia modul angezeigt wurde eben.
<foobar123> TheInfinity: der installer hat ja garkeine updates gemacht, das ist das seltsame
<foobar123> apt-get upgrade hat nach der installation 280 pakete installiert, die schon runtergeladen waren
<foobar123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564311/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> foobar123: was sagt dkms status?
<foobar123> nvidia-current-updates, 304.51: added
<TheInfinity> added? huch? ist das ne änderung? bei 12.04 zumindest müsste da installed stehen-
<foobar123> mhhh
<TheInfinity> nein, added bedeutet dass deine module nicht compiliert wurden. ok.
<TheInfinity> probier mal ls /var/lib/initramfs-tools | sudo xargs -n1 /usr/lib/dkms/dkms_autoinstaller start
<TheInfinity> ansonsten sudo dkms build -m nvidia-current-updates -v 304.51
<foobar123> "module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed"
<TheInfinity> foobar123: sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms 
<TheInfinity> foobar123: dann ist bei deiner installation wahrlich was schiefgegangen. deine kernel header / source fehlen ;)
<foobar123> ja, scheint so
<foobar123> ich glaube, ich installiere das einfach nochmal neu
<foobar123> danke!
<foobar123> ich hab da jetzt nicht mehr soviel vertrauen in die installation, wer weiß, was da sonst noch schiefgegangen ist
<foobar123> rechner ist für meine mutter, da muss ich sicher sein, dass es geklappt hat
<TheInfinity> foobar123: joa. wobei das auch an den fehlenden updates während der installation liegen kann. neu installieren schadet allerdings auch nicht.
<TheInfinity> foobar123: dann würd ich überlegen ob du nicht 12.04 installierst.
<foobar123> TheInfinity: naja, er hat die updates ja gezogen während der installation
<foobar123> nur nicht installiert ....
<TheInfinity> foobar123: 12.04 ist LTS und damit deutlich stabiler.
<TheInfinity> foobar123: mütter neigen nicht so dazu versionitis zu haben.
<foobar123> ja
<foobar123> finde nur, dass 12.10 im vergleich zu 12.04 bei der benutzbarkeit von unity echt zugelegt hat
<foobar123> so ... ich versuchs mal mit 13.04
<foobar123> *duck*
<TheInfinity> foobar123: das ist alpha2. und damit hochgradig instabil ;)
<foobar123> ja
<foobar123> aber meine ma macht ja eh nix wichtiges am pc
<foobar123> da kann sie ruhig mal 13.04 mit btrfs betatesten :-)
<TheInfinity> wenn du immer vor ort bist ja. ansonsten ganz warme empfehlung dagegen, dauernd hinfahren macht wenig laune ;)
<foobar123> :-)
 * TheInfinity hat sein einziges desktop ubuntu auch bei seiner mutter ;)
<stevieh> mit der kannst du es ja machen :-)
<foobar123> meine güte, 13.04 hängt im installer
<dadrc> > alpha
<foobar123> weiß jemand, wie die executable von dem ubuntu-installer heißt?
<foobar123> japp
<k1l_> foobar123: alpha/beta support in #ubuntu+a (oder in #ubuntu-de+1 aber da ist nicht so viel los)
<foobar123> ubuntu+a?
<foobar123> coll, kannte ich nich
<geser> k1l_: #ubuntu+a? wurde #ubuntu+1 umbenannt?
<k1l_> #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> (typo)
<foobar123> ag k, danke
<foobar123> ah
<azrael_> guten morgen ich habe drupal installiert, war damit nicht zufrieden hab es also wieder deinstalliert danach konnte ich meinen localhost nicht mehr ansprechen also hab ich apache2 plus konfigs deinstalliert das verzeichnis verschoben und apache2 neu installiert und immer noch keine möglichkeit den webserver anzusprechen
<azrael_> ich hoffe mir kann schnellst möglichst geholfen werden danke im vorraus für die bemühungen
<LetoThe2nd> mei, das übliche.. gibt fehlermeldungen, gibts apache logs... läuft er überhaupt..
 * LetoThe2nd findet das "schnellstmöglich" aber etwas unangebracht
<LetoThe2nd> netstat -tulpen...usw, usf.
<azrael_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564444/ logs gibt es keine wenn ich apache2 installiere wird auch kein ordner im verzeichnis /etc/ini.d/ angelegt 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * LetoThe2nd hat eigentlich keine lust sich mit halben, nur so dahingerülpsten aussagen und bröckcheninformationen zu befassen, sorry.
<azrael_> mehr informationen habe ich nicht
<LetoThe2nd> dann besorg sie, ist ja deine box. nicht meine,
<LetoThe2nd> für den anfang gleich mal uname -a und lsb_release -a
<azrael_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564464/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<azrael_> j
<LetoThe2nd> dann mal folgendes hintereinander, und bitte alles gesammelt in ein pastebin: 1) apt-get remove apache2 --purge 2) apt-get install apache2 3) service start apache2
 * LetoThe2nd ist afk, jeder apache-crack fühle sich frei zu übernehmen.
<azrael_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564474/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<azrael_> apt-get 
<Gromit> azrael_: apt-get install apache2-utils apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common
<Gromit> azrael_: da fehlen definitiv einige Pakete noch.
<azrael_> vielen dank gromit bin gerade auch darauf gestossen, das problem war nur das ich keine gezielte suche starten konnte weil keine fehlermeldung kam ich also nciht wusste wonach ich suche
<LetoThe2nd> (apt-get install satzzeiche satzbau) *SCNR*
<LetoThe2nd> wobei imho die ja vom metapaket reingezogen werden sollten.
 * Gromit dachte, dass die Abhaengigkeiten des Pakets apache2 dafuer sorgen sollten, dass der Rest installiert wird.
<Gromit> Aber man kann sich auch taeuschen.
<TheInfinity> Gromit: eigentlich sollte es das auch.
<TheInfinity> !sources.list > azrael_, gib uns bitte mal eine quellenübersicht mit dem befehl am ende:
<kubine> azrael_, gib uns bitte mal eine quellenübersicht mit dem befehl am ende:: Informationen zu sources.list finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list, eine vollständige sources.list erhält man mit dem Konsolenbefehl grep '^deb' -r /etc/apt/sources.list*
<azrael_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564527/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<azrael_> bin hiernach vorgegangen und habe mein problem gelöst https://sites.google.com/site/hoitwork/linux/ubuntu-apache2-deinstallieren
<azrael_> vielen dank an alle die sich mit meinem problem befasst haben
<daswort> wie kann man feststellen wann ein nutzer sich das letzte mal eingeloggt hat?
<Minipluto> daswort: vielleicht /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log ?
<apollo13> lastlog
<daswort> Perfekt, danke apollo13
<XYZ123> Hi, das ist mein erstes mal irc :) wie kann ich abrufen welche infos über mein nick abrufbar sind?
<daswort>  /whois XYZ123
<daswort> Aber ohne Leerzeichen am Anfang.
<XYZ123> vielen dank
<daswort> Je nach Client geht das auch grafisch.
<XYZ123> passiert leider gerade nichts,ich nehme weechat
<daswort> Die Ausgabe erscheint meistens im Fenster des Netzwerks. Wechsel mal mit alt+1
<XYZ123> ok danke ich habs :)
<XYZ123> gibts da irgendwas "gefährliches" was man verbergen sollte oder so
<XYZ123> ich hab nur connected und gejoined aber kein nick oder passwort festgelegt,ist das ok?
<daswort> Das mit dem Passwort bzw. Registrierungsnamen ist nur dafür dass dir keiner deinen Namen wegschnappt. Sobald du dich ausloggst kann sich jeder als XYZ123 ausgeben.
<daswort> Wenn du also einen guten Namen hast kannst du dich bei Freenode registrieren.
<daswort> Ich hab das aber auch erst nach mehreren Monaten gemacht.
<XYZ123> ok,griffig, und so bekomme ich immer ein zufallsnamen?
 * LetoThe2nd bittet drum, dass falls da kein ubuntu-thema dahintersteht, das in #freenode oder #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu verlegen. vielen dank.
<XYZ123> ich nutze weechat auf ubuntu 12.04 xfce ich dachte ih darf hier rein aber war schon alles was ich erstmal wissen wollte danke
<daswort> XYZ123: Generell ja, aber deine Fragen beziehen sich ja mehr auf IRC allgemein als das Programm weechat o. ä. :)
<XYZ123> wie kann ich bei weechat ein fenster room schließen? darf ich hier so fragen eignetlich,kommt geschmeidig
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/weechat lohnt sich XYZ123 
<kubine> Title: WeeChat › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<XYZ123> danke :)
<XYZ123> buffer close ;)
<ubinux> hi @ all
<UbuPhillup> tach
<ubinux> wieso muss ich unter ubuntu 12.10 nach jedem reboot oder neustarten des rechners unter sprachen, systemtastatureingabe rumfummeln, das ich mit glück ne tastatur habe?
<UbuPhillup> <ubinux> must du normaler weise nicht
<stevieh> ubinux: hast du vergessen den write schalter an der Festplatte abzuschalten?
<ubinux> in den alten versionen unter 12 musste ich das auch nie
<stevieh> schräg. leg mal einnen neuen user an, ob der das auch macht? Ich vermute mal eher nicht
<ubinux> stevieh: ne hab ich nicht vergessen
<nevchen> tach auch
<ubinux> mich wunderts, das mal ibus, lo-gtk und mal th-gtk funktioniert. kommt immer drauf an wie mein rechner lust hat
<ubinux> stevieh: werde das mit nem neuen user aber mal testen
<ubinux> bin mal weg testen, danke schonmal an euch
<stevieh> de rien
<ubinux> re hi. ich habe nun gar keine tastatur mehr. ich bin jetzt mit der desktop-cd von ubuntu 12.04 on, da hatte ich noch nie tastatur probleme
<maze-m> kann mir jemand sagen, wir ich die symbole im dash von ubuntu verkleinern kann?
<UbuPhillup> meinst du die Programm und Datei Symbole?
<maze-m> UbuPhillup: ja, genau
<stevieh> das geht glaub ich sogar ganz normal in den settings
<stevieh> Darstellung -> Grösse der Startersymbole
<stevieh> ubinux: was hassu denn da kaputtinstalliert?
<UbuPhillup> <stevieh> das ist ja aber nicht das  dash sonder der launcher
<ubinux> stevieh: ich hatte neuinstalliert, es ist eine frische neue installation, keine tastatur, bei allen 3 einstellungen nicht
<stevieh> ubinux: noch nicht mal ctrl-alt f1für ne konsole?
<stevieh> UbuPhillup: I see.
<maze-m> UbuPhillup: aber das ist genau das, was ich gesucht hab ^^
<stevieh> ;-)
<UbuPhillup> okey
<maze-m> dann meinte ich wohl den launcher :D
<ubinux> stevieh: es geht leider nix
<stevieh> ubinux: sehr komisch.
<ubinux> die tastatur funktioniert bis das der desktop sich aufbaut..bis kurz davor reagiert die numlog taste, ist der desktop da..ist die tastatur stumm
<ubinux> hoch lebe ms ^^ 
<stevieh> da geht wenigstens alles
<maze-m> gibt's eigentlich ne Möglichkeit, unter Ubuntu zu sagen, dass er automatisch herunterfahren soll, wenn ein bestimmter Akkuwert erreicht ist?
<ppq> ja, in der energieverwaltung der jeweiligen desktopoberfläche
<ppq> zumindest in xfce geht das
<superhonk> Hallo alle miteinander, ist es richtig, das dd if=/dev/sda of=sda.dump das selbe macht wie cp /dev/sda sda.dump? Wenn ja, was ist schneller?
<stevieh> zweiteres geht nicht, weil /dev/sda ein device ist und keine datei. also machst du das erste und machst evtl. die Blockgrösse etwas grösser weil es sonst jahrhunderte dauert.
<superhonk> bs=4M habe ich genommen für eine 60 GB Festplatte; Ziel ist eine Datei auf einer USB Festplatte; der Prozess dauert jetzt noch an (ca.23 Std. sind schon vorbei)
<stevieh> mit man dd kannst du schauen, wie du rausbekommst, wieviel schon kopiert wurde.
<steffen_> hi
<Loetmichel> re @ home
<steffen_> Hat jemand btrfs für sein root, home usw. laufen und keine Probleme mit lightdm?
<steffen_> nicht nur, dass es echt langsam ist, lightdm beendet sich meist bevor der login screen kommt
<superhonk> da ich auf dem besagten Rechner leider keinen zweiten Terminal öffnen kann geht das leider nicht;   da bei http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)  steht cp könne das selbe wie dd habe ich gedacht das würde schneller funktionieren; gibt es sonst eine möglichkeit dd deutlich zu beschleunigen oder eine Alternative?
<steffen_> wieso kannst du kein zweites terminal öffnen? dd geht normalerweise viel schneller 1-2h für 60 gig
<stevieh> superhonk: als erstes rechnest du mal aus, wie lange es bei USB2 theoretisch bräuchte... dann ist die überlegung das eher mit clonezilla und gepackt zu machen... weiss ja nicht, wie viel deiner platte leer ist.
<steffen_> ich würde mal eine bs von 1024 nehmen
<maze-m> von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand ne Pulsuhr von Garmin und die unter nem emulierten Windows die Software installiert, oder :)?
<stevieh> aber stimmt schon, 60 Gig ist nicht so viel. meine 250gig ssd -> sata in usb2 gehäuse dauert mit clonezilla irgendwas um die 3-4h
<jokrebel> steffen_: Du weist, dass das immer noch Beta ist?
<steffen_> weder ubuntu 12.10 noch lightdm sind beta
<steffen_> die upstart scripte scheinen falsch zu sein, irgendsoeine race condition
<steffen_> das selbe tritt bei mir auf, wenn ich lvm + ext4 laufen habe
<steffen_> lightdm manuell starten geht ja
<jokrebel> steffen_: Aber das Filesystem ist es…
<steffen_> @jokrebel: ich glaub nicht, dass es am fs liegt. ich denke es ist nur die besagte race condition. durch den overhead von btrfs dauert irgendwas beim booten länger als normal, worauf sich lightdm selbst beendet
<steffen_> wie gesagt, bei lvm hab ich das selbe, nur bei lvm und raid 0, läuft es ohne probleme
<jokrebel> steffen_: Beta-FS, lvm _und_ RAID? Sorry da bin _ich_ raus
<mgolisch> es ist beta?
<mgolisch> sowohl oracle als auch suse unterstutzen btrfs offiziel seit fast nem jahr
<mgolisch> so schlimm kanns nicht sein
<superhonk> stevieh: tja, so habe ich es noch gar nicht gesehen; Danke
<superhonk> stevieh: das würde ja bedeuten, das von den 12Mbit/s nur ca. die Hälfte durchkommt
<steffen_> btrfs würd ich auch noch nicht auf dem server einsetzen, aber auf dem desktop ist es sicherlich ok
<jokrebel> mgolisch: steffen_: Steht zumindest immer noch so im Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Btrfs-Dateisystem
<kubine> Title: Btrfs-Dateisystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mgolisch> naja wirklich stabil ist es wohl nicht ist ja noch nicht fertig entwickelt, aber ich hatte bis jetzt keine datenverluste oder aehnliches und man hat ja bekanntlich backups
<steffen_> @jokrebel: stimmt ja auch dateisysteme sollten etwas länger abhängen
<mgolisch> mal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt
<mgolisch> bei suse ist das richtig schick, da haben die das in yast integriert und das macht dann bei jeder aenderung ein snapshot und son spezielles yast modul kann dann auch die aenderungen zwischen den snapshots anzeigen 
<mgolisch> wie gaenderte dateien und zeilen in dateien etc
<mgolisch> voll cool
<stevieh> superhonk: also, ich empfehle für vollbackups immer noch clonezilla...
<stevieh> aber vielleicht bin ich auch der einzige der das macht
<mgolisch> nee mach ich auch meistens
<mgolisch> clonezilla ist echt nett
<superhonk> stevieh: werd ich mal testen...danke
<jokrebel> …man darf gerne über SuSE und btrFS in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weitephilosophieren
<pog> kann man eigentlich eine einzelne datei (z.B.) config bind mounten?
<pog> meine Idee war .shotwell und /Bilder zu bind mounten, sodass die Shotwell-Installation auf die Daten der alten Partition geht. 
<pog> leider ist auch in 12.04 keine Shotwell-Version, wo man eine anderes Base-Dir angeben kann. 
<ppq> was spricht gegen einen symlink?
<pog> ah, das waere auch eine Moeglichkeit, vllt. einfacher.
<daswort> :)
<pog> mit meinen vorigen bind link hab ich mir das System irgendwie gestoert, aber aufloesen lassen sich diese nicht immer ohne weiteres. Ich glaube ich fahre am besten das system runter, und Lade die Photos mal fuer's erste ins alte System :-)
<daswort> Kann mir nochmal jemand erklären warum es beim Xserver ":0" heißt. War vor dem ":" der Server und hinter dem ":" das Display?
<ppq> hostname:display.screen
<ppq> meistens :0.0
<ppq> wenn du einen zweiten xserver hättest, wäre das :1.0. wenn du einen zweiten bildschirm am ersten xserver mit dran hast (zb dualview), :0.1
<daswort> Dank dir :) ppq 
<ollie4> hi. ich hab ne menge probleme mit ubuntu 12.04 lts. zum einen die random fehlermeldungen nach dem start... 
<ollie4> http://funkyimg.com/viewer.php?img=/2/3135/901/232327error.png
<kubine> Title: FunkyIMG (at funkyimg.com)
<ollie4> und außerdem das problem das i3wm einfriert beim start. oder wahrscheinlich eher lightdm einfriert und damit garnichts mehr benutzbar ist
<ollie4> ich seh dann im window manager noch den hintergrund aus lightdm.
<ollie4> schlafen hier alle schon? ^^
<daswort> 1. dein link geht nicht
<daswort> zweitens lighdm hat logs
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lighdm
<ollie4> ups moment
<ollie4> http://www.imagebanana.com/code/h8i8kb4w/error.png
<kubine> Title: Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen | Links (at www.imagebanana.com)
<ollie4> http://askubuntu.com/questions/216894/ubuntu-i3wm-freezes-on-login
<kubine> Title: window manager - ubuntu i3wm freezes on login - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> ollie4: Show Details wär mal nett gewesen ;)
<ollie4> hier hat jemand mal die gleiche frage gehabt. keine antwort
<ollie4> show details ooh ok
<daswort> was die internen fehler angeht kannst du auf "ignore" gehen. apport ist super empfindlich eingestellt.
<daswort> Außerdem kannst du auch bildschirmfotos von fenstern machen shift+druck, oder alt+druck
<ollie4> mein hauptproblem ist das i3 nicht läuft
<ollie4> aber gut zu wissen
<daswort> ollie4: das haben wir schon gemerkt
<daswort> apport kann man theoretisch auch deinstallieren.
<ollie4> was ist denn apport? 
<ollie4> das ding was die fehlermeldungen bringt?
<daswort> Das Programm dass du zeigst. 
<daswort> ja
<daswort> Wenn du die eh nicht an die Entwickler sendest (die Fehlerberichte) dann kannst du es auch deinstallieren.
<ollie4> das war auch kurz aufgeploppt. den movieplayer hab ich übrigens gar nich geöffnet. ich weis nicht was der ganze quatsch soll
<ollie4> ich würd alles mögliche machen aber ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus
<ollie4> im i3wm chat meinte man es ist ein lightdm problem wie gesagt
<ollie4> achso berichte hab ich auch gesendet gehabt.
<daswort> Die Logs sind in /var/log/lightdm/ Und Pasten kannst du dort: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de 
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ollie4> gut moment
<ollie4> http://pastebin.com/CeKgcfuH
<kubine> Title: lightdm - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ollie4> achso am ende hab ich versucht i3wm über startx zum laufen zu bewegen aber hab ich dann aufgegeben.
<k1l> TonTon: welches ubuntu hat denn ein 3.8 kernel?
<TonTon> meins :-)
<k1l> soso
<TonTon> ich weis schon was du meinst, aber dieser kernel ist doch rausgegeben worden und stable
<k1l> quantal hat den 3.5er alles andere bekommste keinen support
<k1l> rausgegeben von?
<TonTon> ich wollte ihn ausprobieren weil ich bei 3.5 keine wlan verbindung aufbauen kann.
<k1l> dann frag die nach support, wo du den kernel her hast.
<daswort> ollie4: sorry ich seh da nichts auffälliges
<k1l> woher soll hier einer wissen, ob evtl probleme von dem kernel kommen oder vom ubuntu
<daswort> ollie4: vielleicht kannst du das andere log noch zeigen?!
<TonTon> war ja auch nur eine frage.
<ollie4> welches andere log?
<ollie4> x-o.log?
<ollie4> x-0-greeter?
<ollie4> man mein distro-hopping endet glaub ich nie. geht schon jahrelang so lol
<dAnjou> ollie4: wenn du keinen bock zu frickeln hast, geh kompromisse ein und nutz halt kein 13wm
<ollie4> das einzige was stabil ist is mein desktop mit debian squeeze
<dAnjou> *i3wm
<ollie4> ich hab wohl die illusion das i3wm einer der unkompliziertesten tiling mannager ist.
<ollie4> hat jedenfalls den eindruck erweckt
<daswort> warum gerade i3wm?
<ollie4> bin von awesome weg (lua is mir zu kompliziert für die kleinsten dinge), über subtle (zu statisch) hin zu i3wm (einfache config in textdatei.
<ollie4> gefällt mir auch sehr gut wenns läuft ^^
<ollie4> ich glaub ich muss mir dafür wieder n arch-system bauen dann. hilft wohl alles nicht
<ollie4> kein bock auf mausgeschubse mehr wenn man mal sowas genutzt hat.
<dAnjou> s/man/du/
<ollie4> aber du hast wohl recht mit der stabilität
<dAnjou> übrigens kann ich die gnome-shell auch völlig ohne maus steuern
<ollie4> achja wie denn das?
<dAnjou> aber naja, fangen wir nich damit an
<ollie4> wieso nich? interessiert mich jetzt ^^
<dAnjou> können wir in #ubuntu-de-offtopic drüber reden
<ollie4> k
<skorpio> hallo, kann ich mit dem tor browser plugin irgendwie flash inhalte darstellen?
<skorpio> evtl so wie hier unter windows:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQJXT87SWz4
<kubine> Title: how to install and watch videos using TOR project - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<skorpio> oder wenn gnash installiert ist?
<daswort> skorpio: Wenn du Flash nutzt, brauchst du Tor nicht zu nutzen.
<skorpio> und was ist damit? http://zachseale.com/2011/12/18/how-to-watch-download-videos-from-youtube-etc-with-tor/
<kubine> Title: How To Watch & Download Videos From YouTube, etc With Tor | Zach Seale (at zachseale.com)
<daswort> Wenn du Tor nutzt willst du Anonymität. Wenn du Flash nutzt hast du keine Anonymität mehr, also musst du nicht tor nutzen.
<skorpio> du hast DAS wort.
<daswort> Ich hatte bereits gesprochen gehabt.
<skorpio> was gäbe es da noch hinzuzufügen
<daswort> Nichts?
<daswort> skorpio: nutze doch youtube-dl oder vlc (kann youtube nativ) durch tor.
<skorpio> hmm
<skorpio> hast du das video mal angesehen?
<skorpio> der schaut die vids nicht sondern lädt sie
<daswort> Welches Video, das im Blog. Nö. Sollte ich?
<skorpio> wenn du mein argument verstehen willst...
<daswort> ich weiß zwar nicht welches argument du meinst :) aber das ist unnötig kompliziert
<skorpio> was denn?
<daswort> Downloadhelper. Wenn die eine Änderung machen und du das Updatest dann ist deine Anonymität weg. Da kann man auch youtube-dl nutzen.
<daswort> Außerdem braucht man bei YT zum gucken kein Flash mehr.
<skorpio> naja... zumindest nicht für alles...
<skorpio> aber es geht ja auch nicht nur um youtube
<skorpio> daswort: kann ich dem bundle denn über greasemonkey vlc starten lassen ohne die anonymität zu verlieren oder wie meintest du das?
<daswort> Jein. Ich weiß nciht wie das Bundle das Handhabt. Aber generell über vidalia ginge das sehr gut und sicher. skorpio 
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-26
<skorpio> daswort, wonach muss ich da suchen? 
<daswort> Auf der Tor-Seite. Wahrscheinlich reicht die FAQ zum Bundle bereits.
<skorpio> also vidalia hab ich 
<daswort> sonst nutze iptop/nethogs um zu schauen ob die pakete alle via tor gehen
<skorpio> was meintest du denn mit vidalia? wo kann man da was aus dieser richtung einstellen?
<daswort> Schau mal im Firefox des Bundles was da als Proxy eingetragen ist. Denn dann nutzt nur der FF den Tor.
<ring0> daswort, meintest du iftop statt iptop?
<daswort> ja^^
<ring0> dachte schon mir fehlt etwas essentielles ;)
<skorpio> daswort: SOCKS Host: 127.0.0.1 Port 9150
<daswort> skorpio: tja, dann hast du deine Antwort :)
<skorpio> daswort: dh ich kann den host/port auch bei vlc eingeben und dann wird jeder link durch tor geleitet?
<daswort> ja
<skorpio> krass :)
<daswort> skorpio: oder du installierst dir tor normal. Du kannst dir auch ne zweite VLC-Config anlegen und dort den Proxy angeben. Oder du nutzt eine der Tor-Anwendungen die sich wie trickle verwenden lässt. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr welche das war :(
<skorpio> daswort: ich glaub es funktioniert :)
<daswort> \o/
<skorpio> daswort: gibt es auch einen downloadmanager nicht nur für youtube, vimeo etc?
<daswort> (c)clive
<koegs> moin
<nickn4me> bringt der zusatz "noatime" was in der fstab bei nem lappi?
<LetoThe2nd> nickn4me: pauschale frage, pauschale antowrt: vielleicht.
<nickn4me> LetoThe2nd: mhh 
<nickn4me> geht halt um die akkulaufzeit, ob der zusatz sich positiv auswirkt oder nicht.
<nickn4me> merklich tut sich bei mir nichts. allerdings laut x infos soll dem doch so sein
<LetoThe2nd> psychologisch ist das bestimmt voll toll. real bestenfalls wohl in der messtoleranz.
<Selfarian> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe versucht für mein xubuntu eine vnc verbindung aufzubauen. Dazu habe ich folgende Schritte befolgt: http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/ (lightdm). Jetzt versuche ich via ssh-tunnel (-L 5900:localhost5900) mich per tightVNC zu verbinden. Ich bekomme dann eine ziemlich verzerrte Loginmaske und wenn ich mich einlogge, sagt er mir nur "connection has been grace
<Selfarian> fully closed".  Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?...
<kubine> Title: VNC from boot on Ubuntu 12.04 without logging in, using LightDM (or GDM) and x11vnc (includes LUbuntu with lxdm and Linux Mint LMDE with mdm) - Seb Maynard :: seb.so (at seb.so)
<Selfarian> ok, habe gerade festgestellt, wenn ich auf 256 farben wechsle (im tightVNC), dann zeigt er mir die login maske halbwegs fehlerfrei an.
<ubinux> moin zusammen
<ubinux> ich habe unter ubuntu 12.04 und 12.10 probleme mit meiner ps2 tastatur. nach einem neustart oder reboot geht die tastatur nicht mehr, muss denn unter sprachen, tastatursystemsprache eines der 3 möglichkeiten auswählen und neu starten, mit glück geht dann die tastatur wieder. kann mir wer helfen?
<ubinux> übrigens, das system ist frisch neu installiert
<bullgard4> [Xubuntu 12.04.2] Menüpunkt Quod Libet > View > Search Library  Welchen Path hat diese "Library"?
<bullgard4> ubinux: Ich würde in dmesg nach einer entsprechenden Fehlermeldung gucken.
<bullgard4> ubinux: Möglicherweise findest Du im Zusammenhang mit "Tastatursystemsprache" auch eine Fehlermeldung in ~/.xsession-errors.
<ubinux> bullgard4: komm ich da überall mit der maus hin? weil ja nit immer die tastatur geht
<ubinux> bullgard4: ich starte mal jedenfalls ubuntu..mal schauen was geht. ich meld mich wieder in paar minuten
<bullgard4> ubinux: Vermutlich (aus meiner entfernten Perspektive beurteilt:) ja.  Ich habe Deine Beschreibung so verstanden, daß Dein Computer auch wieder funktioniert, wenn Du neu startest und etwas Glück hast. In diesem Zustand solltest Du diese beiden Dateien untersuchen.
<ubinux> bullgard4: das ist recht selten das die tastatur mal wieder geht. ich werds versuche, melde mich gleich wieder
<ubinux> bullgard4: ich habe jetzt 5 mal ubuntu neu gestartet, jedes mal lief die tastatur. hoffe das bleibt so
<bullgard4> ubinux: Trotzdem solltest Du jetzt dmesg.0 und ~/.xsession-errors kritsch analysieren.
<bullgard4> +i
<ubinux> bullgard4: ok, werd ich direkt machen, vllt finde ich ja was
<bullgard4> ja
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe gerade ein Ubuntu 12.10 auf neuer hardware aufgesetzt und statt einem "eth1" bekomme ich ein "em1" Netzwerk Interface.
<yogg> Weiß wer wo das herkommt? Wurde da was umbenannt?
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: ist IMHO das: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/ConsistentNetworkDeviceNaming
<kubine> Title: Features/ConsistentNetworkDeviceNaming - FedoraProject (at fedoraproject.org)
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: lol, wollte ich auch pasten
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: respektive sinngemäss: http://rackerhacker.com/2011/09/25/getting-back-to-using-eth0-in-fedora-15/
<kubine> Title: Getting back to using eth0 in Fedora 15Racker Hacker | Racker Hacker (at rackerhacker.com)
<yogg> Ok danke. Daran werd ich mich erst gewöhnen müssen ^^
<apollo13> fwiw debian hats noch nicht
<apollo13> oder es passiert wirklich erst mit ner neuinstallation
<DPITTI> hi. woran aknn das liegen bin grade dabei mein lubuntu12,10 zu aktualiesieren.jetzt habe ich probleme mit dem paket linux-image-extra-3.5.0-25 genric.synaptic läd jetzt schon zu dritten mal das paket und immer wird angezeigt das nicht alle pakete vom server geladen wurden.sollte ich mal den server von den quellen wechseln?jetzt steht folgendes da kopieres es mal hier rein.W: Die Datei »http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-e
<DPITTI> xtra-3.5.0-25-generic_3.5.0-25.39_i386.deb« konnte nicht heruntergeladen werden
<DPITTI>   Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überei
<HUELK> lksdf
<HUELK>  /msg NickServ identify yxasqw12
<dAnjou> HUELK: würd ich jetz ändern
<dAnjou> HUELK: mach das nich hier sondern im status-reiter
<HUELK> hab schon
<HUELK> danke
<maze-m> moinsen! kann mir jemand von euch sagen, warum mein icon von pidgin nach einiger zeit nicht mehr in'er leiste angezeigt wird, in welcher auch der stromverbrauch etc. angezeigt wird? hab das im dconf-editor eingestellt, allerdings "verschwindet" das nach einiger zeit
<dadrc> pidgin hat da auch eigene optionen zu, wann das icon angezeigt wird
<maze-m> dadrc: wo muss ich da denn gucken?
<dadrc> maze-m, in den Pidgin-Optionen unter Interface
<dadrc> Ganz oben
<maze-m> dadrc: okay, ich guck' gleich mal! dazu muss ich wohl mal pidgin neustarten, sonst wird das nicht angezeigt bei mir :/
<maze-m> dadrc: das' ja komisch.... beim Neustart wird das Icon wieder angezeigt
<maze-m> dadrc: ....und wenn ich dann im Fenster meiner VM bin und dieses anschließend wieder minimiere, wird das Icon nicht mehr angezeigt :/
<maze-m> bevor ich die VM verlasse, wird's aber auch kurzzeitig angezeigt.... kann das sein, dass meine VM irgendwie das Icon "überdeckt"?
<dadrc> halt ich spontan für unwahrscheinlich
<maze-m> aber ist ja schon irgendwie seltsam
<dadrc> Definitiv
<dadrc> Wie ist denn dein Pidgin eingestellt?
<maze-m> was meinst'n genau? 
<redi78> hi leute, hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit einer zywall usg 20 - ipsec?
<redi78> möchte mit einem ubuntu 12.10 desktop connecten
<apollo13> racoon installieren, config file schreiben, fertig
<redi78> das hatte ich schon gemacht. raccon hat sich auch verbunden...nur die zywall zeigte keine verbindung
<redi78> ein ping ins lan war nicht möglich
<dadrc> maze-m, da sollte es eine Einstellung zum System-Tray-Icon geben
<apollo13> redi78: debug level auf debug erhöhen und schaun was los ist
<apollo13> log level*
<maze-m> dadrc: ja, das hab ich auch gesetzt..... und beim start von pidgin wird das system-tray-icon ja auch angezeigt.... nur halt nicht, wenn ich die vm starte
<dadrc> maze-m, dann hat dich wohl https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/932769 erwischt
<kubine> Title: Bug #932769 “tray area disappears after alt+tab in fullscreen wi...” : Bugs : Unity (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<maze-m> dadrc: ja, das sieht genau danach aus... aber is ja komisch, dass das auch nur bei der vm passiert und nicht beim firefox z.b.... den hab ich ja auch im fullscreen ;)
<maze-m> dadrc: is halt nur die frage, was ich da machen kann :)?
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/932769/comments/9 ← der da hat einen Vorschlag
<kubine> Title: Comment #9 : Bug #932769 : Bugs : Unity (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Ansonsten, dich auf der Seite als betroffen eintragen, je mehr Leute einen Bug haben, desto eher wird er im Allgemeinen gefixt
<maze-m> dadrc: okay, ich guck mal.... wundert mich nur, dass den irgendwie nicht jeder zu haben scheint
<maze-m> gut, dass meine maus auch nach'm Verlassen von der VM irgendwie nicht mehr funktioniert :/
<LetoThe2nd> BlackMage: bringst du bitte deinen link in ordnung?
<BlackMage> welchen link?
<LetoThe2nd> BlackMage: deinen link hierher.. du hast in den letzten 20min etwa 10x gejoint/-parted.
<BlackMage> sry, ich hab meinen irc client getestet
<LetoThe2nd> BlackMage: kay... wenn du fertig bist gut, ansonsten nimm uns bitte so lange aus dem autojoin. danke.
<passt> hallo allerseits
<passt> ich habe mich über nautilus (ubuntu 12.10) per ssh mit dem home verzeichnis auf einem anderen pc (ubuntu 12.04 ) verbunden
<passt> in dem home verzeichnis kann ich auch dateien lesen, schreiben und löschen
<jokrebel> !enter > passt
<kubine> passt: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<passt> ok
<passt> während ich hier schreibe, glaube ich das problem gelöst zu haben
<passt> Ein ordner hat die Rechte "drwxrw----" gesetzt. Ich habe aber keine Berechtigung in den ordner zu wechseln. mein user ist aber mitglied der gruppe mit den Rechten 666. Was mache ich falsch? 
<LetoThe2nd> passt: ordner betreten ist recht x.
<yogg> chmod g+x {ordnername}
<passt> danke, wieder was gelernt
<mauli> hi, folgendes problem: ich habe ein verschlüsseltes dualboot-system (win7/12.04), wobei GRUB nach /boot installiert wurde. beim letzen GRUB-update hat es aber wohl was zerschossen, jedenfalls bootet ubuntu nicht mehr. ich verzweifel an den anleitungen zur GRUB-reparatur. will hier nach vorgehen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur?highlight=grub%20reparieren#chroot-Methode 
<mauli> hat jemand lust mich mal bei der hand zu nehmen? ;)
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> mauli: Was genau ist denn wo das Problem?
<mauli> hi bekks. wenn cih das recht verstanden habe, muss ich aus dem live-system ins verschlüsselte wechseln um dort grub neu zu installieren, oder? jedenfalls klappt das entschlüsseln des LVMs schon ncih. 
<bekks> "Klappt nicht" ist sehr sehr vage formuliert...
<mauli> oh, gerade hats geklappt. ich meinte, dass nach "cryptsetup luksOpen ..." immer ein "non-mountable" zurückkam. aber nu klappts gerade
<mauli> hmm, wie krieg ich von den eingehängten LVMs raus, welche partition sie sind? also /dev/sdbX ? angezeigt werden ja nur die UUIDs
<bekks> LVM hat keine Partitionen.
<bekks> Deswegen heisst es ja LVM.
<bekks> Und die Devicenodes findest du unter /dev/vgname/lvname
<mauli> ok, aber ich müsste ja nun erstmal rüber ins verschlüsselte system wechseln, d.h. /root und /boot einhängen, korrekt=
<bekks>  /root gibt es nicht.
<bekks> Geben tuts das schon, nur ist es sinnfrei, das als eigenes LV zu haben - Du meinst /
<mauli> ja genau :)
<mauli> so, bin erfolgreich mittels chroot ins installierte system gewechselt und wollte nun mittel grub-install /dev... grub neu installieren. es kommt die fehlermeldung, dass das eine schlechte idee sei und mit blocklisten nciht fortgesetzt wird. was nun?
<bekks> Wie lautet die vollständige, exakte Fehlermeldung bei welchem Befehl ganz genau?
<bekks> !pastebin | mauli
<bekks> !pastebin > mauli
<kubine> mauli: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<mauli> hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413667/
<kubine> Title: fehler grub › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Wieso installierst du grub nach /dev/sda3?
<Aienka_> HI,..
<mauli> das ist /boot
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Grub gehört in den MBR, nicht in eine Partition.
<mauli> schon, aber weils ein verschlüsseltes dualboot-system ist, hatte ich damals gemäß anleitung grub nicht in den MBR sondern auf /boot installiert. 
<bekks> Aha.
<Aienka_> Kann mir jemand bei der installation mein grafikkarten treibers helfen
<Aienka_> ich komme da überhaupt nciht weiter
<bekks> Aienka_: Welches Ubuntu und welche Grafikkarte hast Du denn?
<bekks> Und wie versuchst Du de Treiber zu installieren?
<Aienka_> ich habe ubuntu 12.04
<Aienka_> mit der graifkkarte im 2nd i7 und der ati radeon 6770m.. habe ein lappy
<Aienka_> habe mir auhc schon den treiber von der hp seite geladen
<Aienka_> aber mal eine andere frage vorher welches irc programm nutzt ihr?
<bekks> HP bietet einen Linuxtreiber für das Ding an?
<Aienka_> nope, aber ati direkt
<bekks> Also hast Du ihn nicht von der HP seite.
<Aienka_> zumindestens steht es so in der ubuntuusers wiki
<Aienka_> nee
<Aienka_> von der ati seite,.. 
<bekks> Was sagt das Wiki denn zu deiner Grafikkarte - welchen Treiber sollst du laut Wiki verwenden?
<Aienka_> schicke dir mal schnell die wiki seite und meinen dazu erstellten thread im forum,.
<Aienka_> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/probleme-mit-treiber-und-hybrid-grafik-amd-int/
<kubine> Title: Probleme mit Treiber und Hybrid Grafik AMD/Intel › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Aienka_> der forum link, da sind auch die wiki links drinne
<Aienka_> ansich möchte ich sogar nur die ati abschalten, denn unter linux brauche ich sie erstmal nicht
<bekks> Dann schalt sie ab, im BIOS.
<Aienka_> brauche sie aber im windows^
<bekks> Sowas wie "per Software abschalten" gibt es nicht.
<Aienka_> mein ubuntu und alles drumher rum läuft leider extrem bescheiden
<Aienka_> nur fehler, alles langsam und laut
<Aienka_> darum bin ihc mal hier, ist glaube cih einfacher als im forum^.. aber in den wiki seiten steht es soll funktioneiren, also das software abschalten
<bekks> Aienka_: Und kannst du dein konkretes Problem ein bisschen genauer beschreiben?
<Aienka_> ja klar, also ich würde gerne mehr als 45min mehr akkulaufzeit haben
<Aienka_> das erste problem
<Aienka_> dafür muss ich die ati grafikkarte abschalten
<bekks> Und dazu steht im Wiki was genau?
<Aienka_> dann kann ich mit angeschlossenem monitor und usb hub meinen rechner nicht mehr starten,.. 
<bekks> Dann musst Du dich entscheiden was Du möchtest...
<Aienka_> ich soll per switcheroo die ati abschalten, da im terminal meine intel grafikkarte angezeigt wird, zumindestens verstehe ich das so, weiß ich nicht mal was ich genau machen soll muss, oder wo ich sozusagen einsteigen muss in die anleitung
<bekks> Im Wiki stehen doch die Kommandos dazu, oder?
<Aienka_> wieso? entscheiden, ich kann angeblich meine ati software mäßig abscchalten.. wenn das nicht funktioneirt, hat ubuntu leider keinen sinn auf meinem rechner, denn wenn die an ist kann ich meinen laptop nur als dektdop rechner benutzen, und das wäre einwenig sinnfrei
<Aienka_> ja, aber ich verstehe nicht was ich dafür genua machen muss
<Aienka_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/switcheroo
<kubine> Title: switcheroo › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Aienka_> erstmal die wiki seite
<bekks> Du willst die Karte abschalten, aber dann funktioniert dein System nicht mehr. Lässt Du sie an, ist die Akkulaufzeit zu kurz. Entscheide Dich.
<bekks> Vor dieser Entscheidung hat alles andere keinen Sinn, oder?
<Aienka_> wieso sollte mein system nicht mehr funktioniern?
<bekks> Das sagtest DU, nicht ich.
<Aienka_> ich weiß nicht mal wie ich die abschalten
<Aienka_> mein system funktioniert gerade, nur leider mit der ati, ..
<bekks> 0226 214220 < Aienka_> dann kann ich mit angeschlossenem monitor und usb hub meinen rechner nicht mehr starten,..
<bekks> Was bedeutet dann dieser Satz von Dir?
<Aienka_> ja das geht einfach nicht, nehme ich die ab und schließe die sachen an, nachdem der rechner gestartet ist funktioniert alles, aber angeschlossen kann ich den rechner nicht starten
<bekks> Und das ist ein zweitres Problem, unabhängig von deinem Wunsch die ATI abzuschalten?
<Aienka_> meine aber nur mein windows,.. 
<Aienka_> genau
<Aienka_> ein zweiter wunsch
<bekks> Dein Windows ist mir persönlich egal. :)
<Aienka_> ich weiß, xD ist auch ein anderes problem was erstmal "unwichtig" ist
<Aienka_> erstmal ubuntu zum laufen bekommen
<bekks> Im Switcheroo Artikel steht eindeutig wie man die Grafikkarte abschaltet. Was genau ist Dir daran unklar?
<Aienka_> der erste befehl der anleitung funktioniert, der zweite nciht..
<Aienka_> da fängt mein problem schonmal an
<bekks> Welchen BEfehl meinst Du?
<Aienka_> sudo ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<bekks> Und was funktioniert daran nicht?
<Aienka_> ls: Zugriff auf /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<bekks> Und dazu steht in der Zeile unmittelbar über dem BEfehl im Wiki? :)
<Aienka_> ja ich weiß, aber was muss ich nun machen 
<Aienka_> das ist ja mein problem
<Aienka_> nun verstehe ich das so, dass ich den neuen ati treiber isntallierne muss
<Aienka_> aber wie ^
<Aienka_> habe den catalyst 13.1 für linux geladen.. ist eine run datei... wie kann ich die zb ausführen..
<Aienka_> dann muss aber vorher festgestellt werden ob wirklich beide grafikkarten aktiv sind..
<bekks> Also ENTWEDER willst Du die ATI abschalten, ODER aber du willst den Treiber dafür installieren. Entscheide Dich bitte.
<TheInfinity> Aienka_: waaaah. nicht treiber manuell installieren. never. ever.
<Aienka_> ok gut,..
<Aienka_> wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden habe (was wohl falsch sit) muss ich irgendwas installierne, um die graifkkarte abschalten zu könne...
<bekks> Und das ist switcheroo und nicht der Grafikkartentreiber. Das steht doch im switcheroo Artikel.
<Aienka_> ja genau, habe aber in einem anderen wiki oder auch video weiß es gerade nicht mehr genau gelesen, das ich vorher den aktuellen treiber installieren muss
<bekks> Was ja Blödsinn ist, wenn man danach die Grafikkarte abschaltet, für die man den Treiber installiert hat.
<Aienka_> bei mir ist nun das switch file nicht vorhanden, soll bzw kann ich dann einfach weiter machen oder muss ich was anderes noch installieren bzw umstellen
<koegs> "Anschließend wird geschaut, ob das switch-File vorhanden ist, was bei installierten proprietären Treibern nicht der Fall ist."
<koegs> fail :(
<bekks> Aienka_: Du solltest switcheroo auch installieren...
<Aienka_> ansich hast du recht, nur muss man zb unter windows auch neue treiber installieren um die grafikkarten abzuschalten,.. und "normalerweise" dürfte es ja nicht anderes unter linux sien
<bekks> Windows ist egal.
<Aienka_> also kann ich alles "gelernte" über windows komplett vergessen?
<bekks> Richtig.
<Aienka_> ok, gut.. wo bekomme ich switcheroo her? im software center ist es nicht
<bekks> Das steht im Artikel.
<bekks> Lies ihn doch bitte vollständig.
<Aienka_> habe ich und finde keine beschreibung dafür
<Aienka_> sudo grep -i switcheroo /boot/config-3.* /boot/config-3.2.0-38-generic-pae:CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y /boot/config-3.5.0-23-generic:CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y /boot/config-3.5.0-25-generic:CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y
<Aienka_> demnach müsste switcheroo doch installiert sein?
<bekks> Ist es auch - aber: es ist ein proprietärer Treiber aktiv.
<bekks> Steht in der Zeile über dem zweiten Befehl.
<Aienka_> ja, nun muss ich doch einen anderen treiber installierne?
<Aienka_> oder was muss ich nun genau machen?
<Aienka_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/ATI_Hybrid-Grafikkarten_unter_fglrx
<kubine> Title: ATI Hybrid-Grafikkarten unter fglrx › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Aienka_> da ich einen proprietären treiber habe müsste das funktionieren?
<Aienka_> nein habe kein fglrx
<Aienka_> dh ich müsste wieder einen anderen treiber installierne... wo ich wieder bei meinem anfang problem wäre
<Aienka_> xD
<Aienka_> ?
<Aienka_> also keine Lösung?
<DPITTI> mein Problem hat sich gelöst habe den SErver gewechselt und alles ist wieder ok.
<Aienka_> welches problem hattest du?
<mauli> hey bekks, noch ne idee? 
<bekks> Aienka_: Im Wiki steht sehr eindeutig, dass du einen solchen Treiber hast. Den musst Du deinstallieren, wenn Du die Grafikkarte abschalten willst. Das ist kein Windows. :)
<bekks> mauli: Zu welchem Problem?
<mauli> das grub in /boot-problem. wenn ich grub in den MBR schrieben würde, würde es den truecrypt-boatloader zerschießen und windows wäre unbrauchbar.brauch ich aber wegen der arbeit
<mauli> und bei der installation von ubuntu konnte ich grub ja auch in /boot schreiben
<nevchen> nabend
<mauli> bekks: sag doch wenigstens nein :P
<koegs> mauli: wieso kannst du grub nicht nach /boot schreiben?
<mauli> hi koegs: wegen folgender fehlermeldung wenn ich es versuche: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413667/
<kubine> Title: fehler grub › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> da gabs nen passenden schalter für
<mauli> koegs: fällt dir ein welcher?
<koegs> man könnte natürlich auch in die manpange gucken :)
<koegs> aber wie wärs es mit "force"
<mauli> schon probiert, gleiches ergebnis
<mauli> bzw. sagt er dann noch zusätzlich, dass /grub/core.img nicht korrekt gelesen werden kann
<koegs> ach du hast auch noch LVM und son quatsch, da bin ich raus :)
<koegs> hab mich nur auf deine letzte Beschreibung bezogen :)
<mauli> :D schade. nagut, dann geh ich  erstmal schlafen
<silberkristall_p> hi all
<Satorisanja> Guten Abend
<Satorisanja> Ich habe kubuntu-desktop installiert. Klappt prima
<Satorisanja> für compix brauch ich aber eine andere Grafikkarte.
<dAnjou> cool story
<mgolisch> und nun?
<Satorisanja> Da warte ich bis sich etwas anbietet in Sachen Grafikkarte. 
<mgolisch> muesst auch mal upgraden diese olle gtx260 is voll lame
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-27
<ubinux> moin
<Joe-Waschl> moin
<ksk>  /j ##linux
<ksk> fast...
<Rasi128> Hey. Ist es möglich mit dem tar Befehl die Archive direkt zu splitten? Oder gibt es einen besseren Weg? Es ist eigentlich nicht erforderlich die Dateien zu komprimieren, da es sich um Musik handelt.
<LetoThe2nd> sollte eigentlich möglich sein, tar direkt durch split zu pipen
<apollo13> was bringt dich auf die idee dass tar komprimieren würde?
<Rasi128> LetoThe2nd, kannst du mir sagen, wie das dann konkret aussehen würde?
<apollo13> split -b bla file.tar
<Rasi128> apollo13, ich weiß. Dachte nur, falls jemand 7zip oder so vorschlagen möchte.
 * apollo13 versteht aber nicht warum man archive splitten will
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: es gab mal ne zeit, da war das für die übertragung einfacher :)
<Antiqua> LetoThe2nd, du benutzt noch floppys?
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: betonung auf gab
<LetoThe2nd> Rasi128: keine ahnung tar irgendwas | split -lustigeparameter wahrscheinlich, oder sinngemäss
<apollo13> wie gesagt -b für bytes
<Rasi128> hmmm...
<Rasi128> okay, danke. Ich suche noch mal ein wenig. :D
<stevieh> hat hier jemand LO 4.0 unter unity am laufen?
<rhumbot> hallo. kann mir jemand eine app empfehlen um notizen zwischen ubuntu und android zu synchronisieren. evernote/everpad scheint nicht sehr stabil zu laufen bzw everpad lasst sich gar nicht mehr starten unter ubuntu
<dadrc> Wenn du nur einen Evernote-Client für Linux brauchst, NixNote läuft eigentlich ganz ordentlich
<stevieh> rhumbot: epistle und dropbox
<rhumbot> die dropbox idee haut mich nicht um :) ich schau mir einmal epistle an
<rhumbot> ah
<rhumbot> synchronisiert mit dropbox -> i see
<stevieh> epistle benutzt dropbox. d.h. unter Android hast du nen schicken client und unter linux einfach textdateien...
<stevieh> ich mag das, weil es so auch in recoll schick indiziert wird
<dAnjou> recoll?
<rhumbot> find ich gut. probier ich aus! danke
<stevieh> dAnjou: du kennst recoll nicht?
<dAnjou> stevieh: klär mich drüben auf
<mat619> Tag! Ich hab zuhause einen thinclient mit 12.04 server darauf in einer ecke sitzen, per w-lan angebunden. leider hab ich andauernd probleme mich mit ssh darauf zu verbinden, wenn der rechner eine längere zeit im leerlauf war - irgendeine idee, woran das liegen könnte?
<mat619> Logs (auth, syslog, dmesg) zeigen keinerlei netzwerkabbrüche oder login-versuche von mir
<mat619> oftmals lässt sich die maschine dann auch nicht mehr pingen. loggt man sich lokal ein, funktioniert sie aber problemlos.
<dadrc> Was ist denn da für eine WLAN-Karte drin?
<mat619> dadrc: ein 10 EUR Hama stick, basierend auf dem eigentlich ja wunderbar unterstützten RT73 chipset
<mat619> derselbe stick geht auch problemlos im dauerbetrieb an anderer hardware, hab ich schon gegengetestet
<dadrc> Ich hätte spontan das Powermanagement im Verdacht
<mat619> dachte ich auch schon dran, aber woran sehe ich ob das treiberseitig an ist?
<dadrc> iwconfig
<mat619> ich dachte immer default ist aus. an anderen 12.04 maschinen zeigt er das verhalten ja auch nicht, und explizit enabled hab ich's nicht
<dadrc> Ausmachen müsste über `iwconfig <interface> power off` gehen
<mat619> echt? nie aufgefallen. muss ich mal schauen - im moment grad komm ich mal wieder nicht auf die kiste drauf (bin unterwegs, wollt vom blackberry drauf verbinden)... grrrr
<mat619> das allerlustigste an dem issue ist, dass ein freund von mir, der auch einen account auf der maschine hat, IMMER (wirklich ausnahmslos!) von draußen auf die maschine verbinden kann
<mat619> während ich nicht reinkomme. bis er sich einloggt! danach kann auch ich drauf verbinden, egal ob aus dem lokalen netz oder WAN
<dadrc> Ich glaube, dann musst du mal wiederkommen, wenn du Zugriff auf die Kiste hast.
<dadrc> Das kriegen wir ohne Logs und so nicht gelöste
<dadrc> -e
<mat619> mach ich, gerne. fiel mir nur grad ein und hatte grad zeit
<mat619> ne idee wonach ich in den logs schon mal suchen könnte?
<mat619> interface up/down meldungen, loginversuche über ssh o. ä. sind nicht zu sehen. selbst ein netcat der schnittstelle auf dem ssh-port hat nicht mal einen handshake o. ä. gezeigt
<dadrc> Sicher, dass das an der Maschine und nicht eventuell am VPN/Routing von außen liegt?
<mat619> ziemlich, ich wüsste nicht was da schieflaufen könnte Oo
<mat619> hängt ganz normal als 0815 wlan client im netz, mit ner festen IP. router forwarded den ssh port und ende.
<dadrc> Hat der Router ein Log? 
<mat619> Kein brauchbares. Sehr alte Fritzbox...
<mat619> Müsste bei dem Ding mal den telnet-zugang freilegen, vielleicht sähe man dann mehr.
<mat619> Aber Routingproblem klingt schon sehr plausibel, schließlich kommt mein Kumpel wie gesagt immer auf die Kiste drauf! Nur warum geht es dann überhaupt, wäre das Routing für'n Eimer würde es ja nie gehen!? Macht mich wahnsinnig.
<dadrc> Hab ich so spontan auch keine Antwort. Müsste man jetzt wirklich Schritt für Schritt durchgehen und immer gegentesten.
<mat619> Gut, dachte schon ich überseh vielleicht was offensichtliches... dann meld ich mich von daheim noch einmal, wenn ich Zugriff auf die Kiste hab
<mat619> Danke soweit!
<soc> hi
<soc> weiß jemand ob man dieses "Langenscheidt T1 Professional" mit Wine zum laufen bekommt?
<soc> das ist so ein übersetzungsprogramm, in diesem fall spanisch <-> deutsch
<k1l_> am besten in die wine appdb gucken
<dadrc> winehq, wahrscheinlich
<k1l_> oder in #winehq fragen
<soc> hab schon auf WineHQ geschaut, aber in der AppDB nichts gefunden
<soc> vllt. hat ja hier jemand schon erfahrung damit
<soc> habe festgestellt, dass das abmelden nicht zuverlässig funktioniert ... manchmal kommt statt dem anmeldebildschirm nur noch ei schwarzes fenster
<soc> na toll :-/
<soc> sudo lightdm funktioniert, aber wie erkläre ich das meiner mutter?
<sybrek> hi .. weiß jemand wie ich die akku notification (bevor er in den ruhestand fährt) bearbeiten kann ? aktuell habe ich nach der meldung gute 10 sekunden zeit bevor er einschläft
<Fussel> sybrek, hi, was hast du da vor?
<sybrek> @Fussel .. ich möchte vorher benachrichtigt werden, dass der akku zur neige geht ;)
<sybrek> wie gesagt .. aktuell habe ich knapp 10sekunden bevor er in ruhestand fährt
<sybrek> wäre nett es vorher zu wissen, damit man den laptop auch ans netz anschließen kann
<Fussel> achso, ich dachte, du hättest algemein nur 10 sek. für die einstellungen :D
<sybrek> nene ;)
<sybrek> ich suche die einstellung ;)
<skorpio> hallo, wie startet man denn den tor browser aus dem bundle neu?
<skorpio> muss man etwa immer das vidalia control panel neustarten?
<LetoThe2nd> skorpio: da das jetzt nciht direkt ubuntu-spezifisch ist, würd ich dich da bitten einfach die truppe zu fragen, die auch das bundle bereitstellt :-)
<Blue-Dragon_> mal ne frage was könnte das problem sein wenn sich der x server nicht starten lässt ?
<skorpio> LetoThe2nd, kennsrt du da nen chan auf freenode?
<LetoThe2nd> Blue-Dragon_: steht hoffentlich in der ~/.xsession-errors
<LetoThe2nd> Blue-Dragon_: vllt. einfach mal pasten, inkl. uname -a und lsb_release -a
<LetoThe2nd> skorpio: nö.
<LetoThe2nd> skorpio: https://www.torproject.org/about/contact.html.en#support
<kubine> Title: Tor Project: Contact (at www.torproject.org)
<LetoThe2nd> Blue-Dragon_: also no-pasten, in pastebin.com z.b.
<Blue-Dragon_> also er sagt mir, wenn ich auf /var/log/Xorg.6.log zugreifen will permission denied (/.xsession-errors findet es nich)
<k1l_> Blue-Dragon_: .xsession-errors in deinem home
<k1l_> Blue-Dragon_: hast du denn den login screen?
<LetoThe2nd> Blue-Dragon_: der "~" hatte seinen sinn :)
<Blue-Dragon_> ok um das klarzustellen ich hab ubuntu heute das erste mal installiert und bin froh des nach vielen versuchen überhaupt was passiert is ^^ und wo ich gerade bin seht ihr hier http://666kb.com/i/cbxcd4sjevewab4fh.jpg
<LetoThe2nd> Blue-Dragon_: dann erstmal pastebinit installieren: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Blue-Dragon_> er fragt mich ob ich root bin 
<LetoThe2nd> *so* fragt er das sicher nicht.
<Blue-Dragon_> sperren des Administrationsverzeichnises (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, sind sie root?
<LetoThe2nd> sondern sudo fragt nach dem passwort des benutzers nochmal, wenn der sudo-rechte hat. und bei einer ubuntu-standardinstallation hat der einzige angelegte benutzer die.
<LetoThe2nd> Blue-Dragon_: hm, hast du mal wieder nen teil des gegebenen kommandos überlesen, vielleciht?
<LetoThe2nd> 15:43 <+LetoThe2nd> Blue-Dragon_: dann erstmal pastebinit installieren: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Blue-Dragon_> ok ich denke jetzt hats geklappt (sry hatte erst echt was überlesen)
<LetoThe2nd> dann: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<LetoThe2nd> uname -a | pastebinit
<LetoThe2nd> und: pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<LetoThe2nd> die drei links die dir dann gegeben werden tippst du bitte ab und gibst sie uns.
<Blue-Dragon_> mal ne andere frage kann ich erstmal diese (wie auf dem bild zu sehen) doppelte console beheben denn ich sehe fast nichts von dem was sie mir sagt
<LetoThe2nd> hm. du kannst versuchen, mit Strg+Alt+F1 auf ne reine textkonsole zu kommen. aber keine ahnung ob das in dem zustand geht.
<Blue-Dragon_> naja eine leere console bekomm ich dan aber ich sehe sie immernoch doppelt
<Blue-Dragon_> dh obere hälfte der schrift rechts und untere links
<LetoThe2nd> tjo, da ist irgendwas mit deinem grafiktreiber.
<LetoThe2nd> und in den drei links die du so vorbereiten könntest wären sicher einige guten infos :)
<Blue-Dragon_> hm k ^^ dann is warscheinlich der laptop zu alt
<Blue-Dragon_> naja irgendwas war da mit pastebinit los
<Blue-Dragon_> konnte es aber nicht richtig lesen
<k1l_> mal mit nomodereset booten
<LetoThe2nd> Blue-Dragon_: sorry, aber bei den minimalstinformationen die du hier lieferst (nicht mal die ubuntuversion bisher, geschweige denn hardwareausstattung etc) ist hilfe faktisch nicht möglich
<k1l_> !kernelmodes > Blue-Dragon_ 
<k1l_> !bootoptionen > Blue-Dragon_ 
<kubine> Blue-Dragon_: Dieser Artikel erläutert ausgewählte Bootoptionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<k1l_> und es heisst nomodeset. und ohne mehr infos ist das nur stochern im sumpf
<Westbeam> hallo :)
<Westbeam> Ist jemand hier ein 3D-Grafiker?
<LetoThe2nd> Westbeam: ne, aber ne menge metafragenspezialisten kann ich anbieten :P
<Westbeam> awwwww. ich suche jemanden, der mir bei den modellen für ein spiel hilft :(
<LetoThe2nd> !ot > Westbeam 
<kubine> Westbeam: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Westbeam> oh okay
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<skorpio> gibt es neben multiget noch andere download manager fuer ubuntu die socks proxy unterstuetzt?
<OlMightyG> hallo leute
<OlMightyG> ich habe einen 27" monitor mit 2560x1440 auflösung. diese wird mir aber nicht angeboten. ich habe ein dual link-dvi kabel und eine intel hd 4000. liegts vielleicht an der grafikkarte?
<OlMightyG> oder kann ich das irgendwo anders noch freischalten?
<skorpio> OlMightyG: also meine grafikkarte hat ein limit bei ihrer aufloesung. musste mich deswegen fuer einen 32zoller entscheiden...
<Blue-Dragon_> naja hat auf dem alten gerät warscheinlich keinen sinn ^^ muss ich wohl wieder windoof draufhauen aber trotzdem danke für eure hilfe =D
<OlMightyG> skorpio: ich lese die ironie... der rechner wird auch noch getauscht. dennoch habe ich nachgelesen und die 3rd gen ivy bridges unterstützen auch 2560x1440
<koegs> OlMightyG: bist du sicher, dass deine Grafikkarte auch einen Duallink-Ausgang hat?
<OlMightyG> nein,
<OlMightyG> die pins sind alle vorhanden, aber ob das ein duallink ausgang ist, kann ich noch beurteilen
<OlMightyG> ich prüfe das
<koegs> OlMightyG: dann solltest du das erstmal rausfinden oder was anderes als DVI nutzen :)
<OlMightyG> naja, hdmi geht ja nicht
<OlMightyG> nicht mehr als 1920
<skorpio> unterstuetzt multiget socks proxy?
<skorpio> sorry ich meinte steadyflow
<sysdef> skorpio: dir frage ist googlebar
<skorpio> sysdef ebend
<skorpio> fuer steadyflow konnte ich aber nichts finden
<sysdef> skorpio: oben rechts: "Ask a question ->" https://launchpad.net/steadyflow
<kubine> Title: Steadyflow in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<sysdef> sehe keine feature list oder nen FAQ
<skorpio> sysdef, ich auch nicht
<sysdef> in 
<sysdef> Questions-suche fehlt die frage. also los ;)
<skorpio> die frage wurde allerdings schon gestellt
<skorpio> ohne antwort !?
<skorpio> ne hab die da schon irgendwo gesehen
<skorpio> zumindest sowas aehnliches
<skorpio> habs jetzt einfach mal installiert ;)
<OlMightyG> hm
<OlMightyG> komisch
<OlMightyG> ich habe jetzt mal nen anderen 27"er angeschlossen
<OlMightyG> der geht
<OlMightyG> also ist es wohl doch duallink
<geser> OlMightyG: eine kurze Suche mit google scheint dich zu bestätigen: die Intel HD 4000 kann kein Dual-Link DVI
<OlMightyG> geser: naja, sie gibt aber gerade an einem anderen 27"er die 2560x1440 aus
<stevieh> mein ivy bridge laptop kann 2560x1440 aufm displayport 
<daswort> Ist das hier Support oder "Leistungschau"?
<daswort> +s
<stevieh> natürlich zweiteres... 
<stevieh> AFAIK kann HD4000 eben nur aufm Displayport die hohe Auflösung...
<OlMightyG> naja, dann erkläre mir mal wieso aus meinem dvi gerade 2560x1440 pixel herauskommen?
<daswort> ^^
<LetoThe2nd> reduced blanking.
<OlMightyG> ok, wie kann ich nun die auflösung für den monitor manuell vorgeben?
<OlMightyG> alles unterstützt die auflösung
<passt> hallo allerseits
<OlMightyG> der monitor, das kabel, die karte, der port. ein anderer monitor kann 2540 auflösen, wenn ich diesen anschließe, bietet mir ubuntu das nicht an
<OlMightyG> was kann ich tun?
<passt> ich habe mal eine generelle frage bzgl iscsi
<passt> ich habe einen Netzwerkspeicher QNAP TS-669 pro als iSCSI Laufwerk auf einem Windows (!) Server eingebunden. Bei der Schnell-Formatiertung des 2TB großen iSCSI Laufwerks bleibt der Server stehen und reagiert nahezu nicht mehr.
<koegs> !OT > passt 
<kubine> passt: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<OlMightyG> also bei sudo xrandr --output HDMI2 --mode 2560x1440 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal bekomme ich "could not find mode"
<passt> ok, ich husche mal kurz rüber
<koegs> OlMightyG: was bietet dir arandr denn an? find ich bequemer als manuell xrandr testen
<OlMightyG> arandr?
<koegs> arandr!
<OlMightyG> installiere...
<OlMightyG> auch max. 1920
<koegs> ist der andere 27" das gleiche Model?
<OlMightyG> nein
<koegs> hm, dann verträgt sich die Kombi Monitor, Grafikkarte und Ubuntu evtl. nicht :(
<OlMightyG> aber das besagte modell sagt definitiv auch, dass über dvi 2560 möglich ist
<OlMightyG> kann ich ubuntu denn nicht zwingen das auszugeben?
<koegs> sudo apt-get install read-edid; sudo get-edid | sudo parse-edid
<koegs> damit sollte dir Ubuntu sagen, was es über den Monitor "weiss"
<koegs> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_Display_Identification_Data
<kubine> Title: Extended Display Identification Data – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<OlMightyG> Mode 	"2560x1440"	# vfreq 59.951Hz, hfreq 88.787kHz
<OlMightyG> 		DotClock	241.500000
<OlMightyG> 		HTimings	2560 2608 2640 2720
<OlMightyG> 		VTimings	1440 1443 1448 1481
<OlMightyG> 		Flags	"-HSync" "+VSync"
<OlMightyG> oh, sorry.. viele zeilen. aber das sieht doch gut aus. wieso bietet es das mir nicht an?
<OlMightyG> vielleicht muss ich neu starten, ala windows?
<OlMightyG> :D
<jokrebel> !enter > OlMightyG
<kubine> OlMightyG: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<OlMightyG> sorry, war ein paste aus dem terminal...
<koegs> !nopaste > OlMightyG 
<kubine> OlMightyG: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> OlMightyG: Inclusive der 3 Zeilen danach?
<koegs> ich würde mal rebooten, wenn es dann nicht angeboten wird, bin ich raus :D
<koegs> arandr war da für mich immer relativ zuverlässig
<OlMightyG> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413677/
<kubine> Title: ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<OlMightyG> ok, wartet bevor ihr schreibt
<OlMightyG> ich reboote erstmal
<OlMightyG> bis gleich
<OlMightyG> re
<OlMightyG> also neu starten hat nichts gebracht hehe
<jokrebel> !enter > OlMightyG   …und _immer_ noch wär es schön wenn Du Satzzeichen benutzt und nicht innerhalb einer Minute 3 Zeilen mit maximal 5 Worten produzierst, bitte!
<kubine> OlMightyG …und _immer_ noch wär es schön wenn Du Satzzeichen benutzt und nicht innerhalb einer Minute 3 Zeilen mit maximal 5 Worten produzierst, bitte!: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<Replex> Hallo
<Replex> Jemand da der mir helfen kann bezüglich eines Internetproblems bei Ubuntu 12.10?
<jokrebel> !frag > Replex
<kubine> Replex: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Replex> http://pastebin.com/dyCZDWMq
<kubine> Title: Habe mir Ubuntu 12.10 installiert und mit ndiswrapper die Treiber von der Netgea - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<OlMightyG> hat keiner mehr einen tipp wegen meines auflösungsproblemes?
<OlMightyG> ne
<jokrebel> Replex: Hab hier auch schon verschiedene Netgear-Sticks _nicht_ zum laufen gebracht. Sind nicht grade die Ubuntu-Freundlichsten-Chipsätze…
<BlackMage> wie gelangt man bei Unity wieder zurück zum Desktop?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Da ist rechts in der Leiste ein Symbol dafür.
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Strg+Super+D würde auch alle Fenster minimieren. …Drück mal länger die Super-Taste, dann siehst Du alle Tastenkombinationen.
<sunri5e> Hallo zusammen
<sunri5e> Ich habe ein Problem mit der VPN-Verbindung in mein Büro. Und zwar wird mir von meinem DHCP-Server Zuhause eine IP-Adresse für die VPN-Verbindung zugewiesen, anstatt von dem DHCP-Server aus dem Büro.
<sunri5e> Nutzte Ubuntu 12.04 bzw. 10.10 auf dem Netbook, bei beiden das selbe Problem
<sunri5e> Die VPN-Verbindung wird zwar erfolgreich aufgebaut aber ich kann keinen PC aus dem Büro-Netz anpingen
<sunri5e> Beide Netze liegen in unterschiedlichen Subnetzen und als VPN-Server wird der native Windows Dienst genutzt
<Nickbertus> kann mir einer mit meinem mac helfen? ich versuche ubuntu zu installieren auf eine externe festplatte, nach der installation bootet er nicht
<jokrebel> Nickbertus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apple_Computer kennst Du? 
<kubine> Title: Apple Computer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Nickbertus> an das habe ich mich gehalten, aber ich bin nun da, wo steht, dass es gehen soll, es es aber nicht tut
<Nickbertus> ich sehe die partition jedoch bootet er nicht
<Nickbertus> was muss ich bei der installation des boot loaders bzw. einer boot partition beachten?
<jokrebel> Nickbertus: Und Dein Model ist bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apple_Computer#Getestete-Geraete gelistet? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apple_Computer#Bekannte-Probleme hast Du auch gelesen? …sorry das ich so blöd frage, hab nämlich keine Erfahrung mit Apple-Geräten unter Ubuntu… aber bevor gar keiner antwortet…
<kubine> Title: Apple Computer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Nickbertus> ich habe auch keine ahnung von macs , mache das für meinen vater :D
<jokrebel> Nickbertus: Als unter nem PC sollte man Grub in den MBR istallieren; keine Ahnung ob das beim MAC ähnlich ist, wär aber zu vermuten.
<Nickbertus> was bedeutet die abkürzung : MBR
<bekks> Master Boot Record.
<jokrebel> Nickbertus: Das steht für "Master Boot Record" und ist quasi das _erste_ auf der Festplatte
<Nickbertus> okay, das erstellt man auhc mittels der geführten ubuntu installation oder?
<bekks> Nein, den MBR gibt es immer.
<bekks> Bei der Installation schreibt man den Bootloader in den MBR, u.a.
<Nickbertus> hmm ... da es eine externe festplatte ist, und ex kein bios gibt ... :P
<jokrebel> Nickbertus: Siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/partitionierung#
<kubine> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Naja - von USB booten sollte da das BIOS schon können müssen würd ich sagen.
<bekks> Ein Mac hat kein BIOS - die haben UEFI :)
<jokrebel> s/BIOS/Whatever-beim-Bootvorgang-verwendet/
<jokrebel> weil kein Zugriff auf den USB-Platten-MBR-Bootloader verhindert wohl _immer_ einen korrekten Boot von dieser externen Platte, würd ich vermuten.
<Nickbertus> mit dem macOS hat es vorher auch immer geklappt, aber mein vater ist anfällig für firmware und kauft gerne sinnlosses zeugs, für ihn ist also linux besser und der mac soll es können ...
<jokrebel> Nickbertus: Was genau verstehst Du unter "anfällig für firmware" und warum muss man Ubuntu ausgerechnet in nen MAC prügeln (ist eigentlich für PC gestrickt)?
<Nickbertus> damit mein ich diese computerbild programme die den rechner auf dauer schlechter und langsamer machen. ich will ubuntu in den mac prügeln weil es gehen sollte, und ubuntu eine gute einsteiger distri ist
<jokrebel> Nickbertus: Mal abgesehn davon das das mitgelieferte Apple-Betriebssystem sehr brauchbar sein soll, was hier aber absolut "offtopic" ist.
<Nickbertus> ja das sah ich acuh so, aber das problem ist, dass er das auch sehr schnell kaputt gespielt hat
<bekks> Dann stellt man das Backup von TimeMachine wieder her, und alles läuft wieder :)
<Nickbertus> leider nicht ...
<bekks> Nickbertus: Abgesehen davon: ComputerBild veröffentlicht fast ausschliesslich Windows-Programme.
<Nickbertus> das mein ich als sammelbegriff für soetwas :D
<bekks> Dann bringt Dir Ubuntu genau gar nichts, weil das keine Windowsprogramme ausführen kann.
<Nickbertus> das ist doch der sinn ^. 
<bekks> MacOS kann auch keine Windowsprogramme ausführen.
<jokrebel> Nickbertus: Und auch Ubuntu kann man sehr gut "kaputtspielen". Lern ihm lieber den richtigen Umgang mit nem Computer. Sorry für die Ehrlichkeit.
<Nickbertus> :D, das geht nicht, da ich 600 km weg wohne und nicht jede wqoche alles neu machne kann :D
<bekks> Deswegen kannst du ihm nichts beibringen?! Ich halte mich jetzt besser raus aus dieser Diskussion.
<Haraldo> Mittels Teamviewer schule ich meine Verwandtschaft und vermittele einen sinnhaften Umgang.
<Nickbertus> das wäre eine idee :)
<Haraldo> Dann soll er sich melden, hat er wieder mal was gefunden.
<Haraldo> Das muss er dann allerdings noch lernen, *vorher* bescheid zu geben. </ot>
<jokrebel> genau - alles weiter in dieser Richtung besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Nickbertus> ja das stimmt :D ich versuch eifnach mal weiter trotzdem danke ;)
<jokrebel> Nickbertus: Deine Supportanfrage möcht ich natürlich nicht überbügeln, weiß blos persönlich auch keinen Rat, aber vielleicht ja andere.
<Nickbertus> ja das stört ja nciht, das ist ein problem, dass die wenigsten haben =)
<freshmint> hi ich habe hier ein *.sh file und möchte gerne herausfinden, welche commandline options ich verwenden kann. Kann ich die irgendwie aus dem Quellcode der Datei rekonstruieren
<ppq> freshmint: oft haben shellskripte einen -h oder --help parameter
<ppq> einfach mal ausführen damit
<bekks> freshmint: Offne die Datei mit einem Texteditor.
<freshmint> bekks, jo habe ich schon...
<bekks> Dann musst Du nun den Inhalt des shellscripts lesen, um herauszufinden welche Optionen das Script akzeptiert.
<jokrebel> freshmint: Und was kam dabei heraus?
<freshmint> hmm -h bzw. --help funktioniert nicht
<freshmint> also es handelt sich um proprietäre software
<jokrebel> freshmint: Dann interpretiere mit dem Editor was das Script macht (oder paste es dann können wir uns das anschauen)
<jokrebel> !paste > freshmint
<kubine> freshmint: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<freshmint> hier das ist die datei http://paste.ubuntu.com/5571373/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Lothenon> freshmint> nur weil der schalter -h oder --help nicht existiert, so heißt es nicht automatisch propertier, vielmehr hat der autor dieses nicht implementiert
<freshmint> Lothenon, ja, aber die Software ist PDFStudio 8 bzw. 7
 * jokrebel fragt sich gerade ob man sowas wirklich in sein Ubuntu reinquetschen möchte.
<freshmint> jokrebel, hmm naja ich brauch es, weil ich pdf dokumente kommentieren und annotieren muss 
<jokrebel> freshmint: Ich hab da mit 2 klicks googlen herausgefunden, dass man das auch über das Ubuntu-Softwarecenter installieren kann…
<freshmint> jokrebel, ja du hast recht. worum es mir geht: ich möchte pdf studio mit einem anderen tool verknüpfen, dass pdfstudio über die commandline aufrufen soll um PDF Dateien auf einer bestimmten Seite zu öffnen
<freshmint> jokrebel, ala: $ pdfstudio8 mein.pdf --page=X, dafür muss ich aber wissen, ob es diese option überhaupt gibt und wenn ja wie sie aufgerufen wird
<freshmint> jokrebel, kann man in einem shell skript nicht die argumente, die von außen übergeben werden können identifizieren... kenne mich damit noch nicht so gut aus
<jokrebel> freshmint: Und warum sollte man das deshalb per Scrip anstatt per Paketmanager installieren müssen. Das Programm kann man auch aus der Commandline aufrufen wenn es per apt installiert wurde.
<freshmint> jokrebel, ja es geht nicht ums installieren, dass habe ich schon. Ich möchte wissen mit welchem parametern ich das installierte programm aufrufen kann. und dazu gibt es keine manpage etc
<t1mb0ral> freshmint: man pdfstudio...? 
<staffi> nabend! hat einer ne idee wie ich mit libre office ein pdf-brief als odt speichern kann?
<jokrebel> freshmint: Und ich glaube kaum, dass ein per Script reingeprügeltes "Irgendwas" mehr Argumente per Console entgegennehmen kann als das Orginale-apt-Programm.
<t1mb0ral> staffi: PDF importieren...
<staffi> hm, finde überall nur als pdf exportieren bzw nicht in odt
<jokrebel> freshmint: Und wenn Du es eh schon an der (offiziellen) Paketverwaltung vorbei per Script installiert hast… frag den, der das Script bereitstellt. Nachdem es ja Kostenpflichtig zu sein scheint, werden die ja wohl wenigstens Support liefern.
<t1mb0ral> staffi: haste die Datei auch im libreoffice geöffnet? Denn das kann lo nämlich auch.
<t1mb0ral> staffi: aber ist mit bedacht zu genießen: Meist wird die datei beim importieren ziemlich zerschossen - danach is neuformatieren angesagt... 
<t1mb0ral> staffi: libreoffice draw öffnen pdf via drag'n'drop reinziehen, sollte es öffnen...
<staffi> wenn ich und den libre office writer die pdf öffnen will öffnet er es automatisch mit dem Draw von LO
<t1mb0ral> Schon klar ist auch ne Funktion die dem Draw vorbehalten is...
<t1mb0ral> staffi: machs doch anders: Cut'n'Paste die geöffnete PDF (im LOD) in eine leere odt und gut...?
<staffi> ist dann aber ganz schön verutscht das ding
<staffi> aber mit nem wenig fummeln... ;-)
<t1mb0ral> staffi: geht aber nicht anders: PDF ist auch _bewußt_ ein "nichtveränderbares" Format, zumal proprietär.... 
<t1mb0ral> staffi: Wir können froh sein daß es überhaupt funktioniert... 
<staffi> gut, aber so hilft es mir schon mal weiter! besten dank!
<t1mb0ral> Mhm.
<superhonk> Hallo alle miteinander, ...
<mgolisch> huhu
<superhonk> bei Xubuntu 12.04 kommt bei dem Befehl: gunzip -c q1ultra.img.gz | sudo dd of=/dev/sdb
<superhonk> die Meldung: 60011642880 Bytes (60 GB) kopiert, 3100,84 s, 19,4 MB/s
<superhonk> der Befehl: sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,gid=046,uid=0 /dev/sdb2 ~/avirencheck/zutesten
<superhonk> liefert jedoch: ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb2': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<ppq> superhonk: ist q1ultra.img.gz das image der kompletten hdd oder nur das einer partition?
<superhonk> in dem Image sollten drei Partitionen gesichert sein, die Frage ist nun wie kommt man an die Daten wieder ran?
<ppq> du kannst sie per offset mounten
<ppq> geht aber nicht, wenn es verschlüsselt ist
<superhonk> das heist?
<ppq> ääh kompromiert
<superhonk> ist nicht verschlüsselt
<ppq> meinte ich auch nicht
<mgolisch> loop mounte doch einfach das image
<ppq> genau, mit der mountoption offset=blablub
<mgolisch> dann kann man einfach die partition maps mit kpartx hinzufuegen
<ppq> da wo die partition begibbt
<mgolisch> das ist viel einfacher
<mgolisch> wenn das ding wirklich nen image der ganzen platte ist
<mgolisch> kannst es ja mal entpacken und mit fdisk rein schauen was er dazu sagt
<mgolisch> oder parted
<superhonk> d.h. gz Datei auspacken und mounten? richtig?
<mgolisch> mal neu gestartet?
<mgolisch> evtl hat der kernel das einfach nicht geraft das auf dem ding nun ne partitiontabelle drauf ist
<mgolisch> und darum hat er die partitionen noch nicht
<superhonk> eure vorschläge werden abgearbeitet, bis dahin erstmal danke ...
<OlMightyG> nBWNS
<OlMightyG> hoppala.. fail. "nabend" :D
<ppq> OlMightyG: /msg nickserv set password hier-dein-neues-passwort
<ppq> ;)
<gugaua> Hallo, ich habe gerade einen drucker hinzugefügt und er druckt die testseite nicht ich habe ubuntu 12.04 64bit und einen canon pixma mx850
<OlMightyG> ich war vorhin schon mit meinem problemchen da. ich habe einen 27" monitor, den ich nicht auf 2560x1440 bekomme, da es mir nicht angeboten wird. bei einem anderen 27"er macht er es. ubutu erkennt die auflösung korrekt (mittels edid festgestellt). hat jemand eine idee?
<ppq> OlMightyG: du könntest es per modeline versuchen
<OlMightyG> wie?
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines
<OlMightyG> in der xorg.conf?
<kubine> Title: XServer Modelines › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<OlMightyG> anders nicht möglich?
<superhonk> nach einem Neustart hat alles funktioniert; vielen Dank nochmal
<ppq> OlMightyG: es ginge wohl auch noch per randr. ganz unten im artikel ist ein link zu einem blog post darüber
<OlMightyG> wie war noch mal der befehl um die infos über den monitor zu erhalten? edid irgendwas
<ppq> xrandr --verbose
<OlMightyG> das war es nicht
<OlMightyG> get-edid
<OlMightyG> wenn ich xrandr ausgeben lasse, steht unten 2560x1440_60.00 (0x13d) 312.2MHz
<OlMightyG> was bedeutet das?
<ppq> dass du wahrscheinlich direkt mit xrandr die auflösung setzen kannst
<ppq> probier's halt
<OlMightyG> wenn ich per addmode dann den eintrag hinzufügen möchte, sagt er: cannot find mode "2560x1440_60"
<Mundus> Hi, ich kann unter Ubuntu (xfce) im Thunderbird kein Profil einrichten. Mir wird der Access .Thunderbird verweigert
<Mundus> Bei aufruf im Terminal ls -l existiert das Verzeichnis nicht...
<Mundus> Wie kann ich das Problem lösen und ein Profil im Thunderbird einrichten?
<ppq> Mundus: .thunderbird heißt es, kleingeschrieben
<Mundus> Ok, eine Lösung gefunden... Ich habe ein neues Verzeichnis angelegt, aber wieso schlägt Thunderbird das Verzeichnis .thunderbird vor?
<OlMightyG> das ist das standardverzeichnis
<Mundus> Ok, wer hat dafür die Schreibrechte? Bzw. wie kann ich darin meinen Benutzer einrichten?
<Mundus> Und leider verstehe ich nicht, warum ich mit dem Befehl ls -l die Datei nicht finde?
<OlMightyG> in der regel der besitzer des homeverzeinisses
<OlMightyG> bzw. des persönlichen ordners
<Mundus> Der bin ich, zumindest dachte ich das bis gerade. Ich schaue jetzt aber nach!
<OlMightyG> wenn die rechte nicht mehr stimmen, versuch einfach das verzeichnis umzubenennen. thunderbord sollte automatisch ein neues erstellen
<OlMightyG> ppq: ich komme hier irgendwie nicht weiter... :(
<ppq> OlMightyG: komisch dass addmode nicht geht. probier mal mit den entsprechenden angaben aus xrandr --verbose mit --newmode den mode anzulegen
<ppq> obwohl er ja eigtl. schon da sein müsste oO
<Mundus> @OlMightyG: So habe ich das Problem gelöst.
<OlMightyG> Mundus: gut
<OlMightyG> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5571650/ wenn du mir kurz deuten helfen magst..... wär super nett. sonst muss ich den monitor halt zurücksenden... ich bekomms nicht hin
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<OlMightyG> der modus liegt irgendwie bei DP2
<OlMightyG> HDMI2 ist der anschluss, aber es ist ein Duallink DVI...
<koegs> Mundus: wenn überhaupt findest du den ordner mit "ls -la", weil es ein "versteckter" ordner ist
<Mundus> ;) Danke, hätte es zwar lieber im Standardverzeichnis .thunderbird
<Mundus> @koegs: Probiere ich aus, danke
<OlMightyG> Mundus: naja, es wird ja automatisch darin erstellt, außer du gibst einen anderen ordner an für deine mails. die profile werden dennoch da gespeichert so weit ich weiß
<ppq> OlMightyG: vielleicht war das an DP2 der andere monitor den du probiert hast?
<OlMightyG> ppq: der ist nicht angeschlossen. hatte den selben eingang benutzt und das selbe kabel
<koegs> Mundus: notfalls mit "mv .thunderbird .thunderbird.old" den Ordner testweise verschieben und dann Thunderbird starten, der sollte dann den Ordner mit passenden Rechten anlegen
<OlMightyG> ppq: stört das system sich daran, dass der eingang HDMI heioßt?
<OlMightyG> über hdmi geht ja nicht mehr als 1920
<ppq> OlMightyG: was sagt   xrandr --newmode "2560x1440_60.00" 312.2 2560 2752 3024 3488 1440 1443 1448 1493 #?
<Mundus> Ist es sinnvoll die Rechte im Ordner .thunderbird auch für den Benutzer zu setzen? Oder widerspricht dies der Philosophie von Linux?
<Bossmodus> Abend
<Mundus> Koegs: Probiere ich jetzt aus
<Bossmodus> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-probleme-ubuntu-12/ - Wer Zeit hat mal kurz schauen bitte danke :)
<kubine> Title: Wlan Probleme - Ubuntu 12.10 › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<OlMightyG> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<OlMightyG> Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR), Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode), Serial number of failed request:  34, Current serial number in output stream:  34
<Mundus> Eine Frage, wenn ich ein Verzeichnis (mit allen Inhalten) löschen möchte, ist der Befehl rm Verzeichnis korrekt
<ppq> OlMightyG: hm, keine ahnung. stecke in xrandr auch nicht drin
<koegs> Mundus: für Verzeichnisse brauchst du -r
<OlMightyG> ppq: der andere monitor geht... ohne murren
<OlMightyG> ich drehe durch
<ppq> OlMightyG: ist mir auch noch nicht untergekommen, sowas. würd mich aber sehr wundern, wenn man das nicht irgendwie™ bingebogen bekommt.. hast du mal im ubuntuusers forum gepostet dazu?
<mgolisch> ist der monitor genauso angeschlossen wie der der geht?
<OlMightyG> nein. geposted noch nicht. ich schick das ding zurück.. mich nervt das alles grad.
<mgolisch> keine adapter oder son schmarn?
<mgolisch> und was ist es fuern monitor?
<Bossmodus_> Hab ich während ich weg war eine Antwort auf mein Problem verpasst?
<OlMightyG> keine adapter
<OlMightyG> ein LG 27EA83-D
<koegs> Bossmodus_: wieso antwortet du nicht auf die Fragen im Thread?
<Mundus_Linux> Hi
<Mundus_Linux> @koegs: Der Trick mit mv war Gold wert
<OlMightyG> mgolisch: hast du noch eine idee?
<BlackMage> koegs: leider zu spät geschrieben
<mgolisch> was steht denn im logfile?
<mgolisch> da muss ja stehen warum er die aufloesung nicht nimmt
<mgolisch> wenn er die ja laut edid angeblich richtig ausliest
<OlMightyG> mgolisch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5571650/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mgolisch> ich mein das logfile vom xserver
<Hootch> kann ich mit ubuntu meine gesamte platte per verschlüsselung und boot-schutz installieren? mit der standardinstallation?
<koegs> Hootch: was meinst du mit Boot-Schutz?
<OlMightyG> mgolisch: wonach suche ich im log?
<OlMightyG> ich hab jetzt den anderen monitor grad dran, der funktioniert.
<Hootch> koegs: das vor dem start des os ein passwort zum entschlüsseln der platte erfragt wird
<stevieh> eine vermutung könnte wirklich sein, dass der eine Monitor passende edid werte ausgibt und der andree nicht
<OlMightyG> er gibt an, was die auflösung ist "h_active und v_active" und darunter in den modelines steht das dann nicht drin
<koegs> Hootch: ab 12.10 kannst du mit der Standard-CD deine Ubuntu-Partition verschlüsseln, dann wird beim Booten ein Passwort verlangt
<koegs> vor 12.10 nimmt man die Alternate-CD dafür
<Hootch> koegs: ist das mit dialogen geführt?
<koegs> ja
<Hootch> ok. mal die vm anwerfen :) danke
<koegs> Hootch: alternativ kannst du auch nur dein Home-Verzeichnis verschlüsseln
<Hootch> koegs: hab ich. es geht aber um ein laptop mit datebank und kleinen server, logs etc.
<Hootch> Kann ich eine ext3/4 partition nachträglich vergrößern/verkleinern? gparted?
<mgolisch> ja
<Hootch> danke
<sysdef> sollte ich davor ein backup machen? ja.
<OlMightyG> mgolisch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5571812/
<Hootch> pff. hab ich ein rock oder was :D
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mgolisch> das ist doch selbstverstaendlich oder?
<Hootch> backup ....
<sysdef> genau. echte maenner machen kein backup. sie machen ftp-upload!!11
<Robert_Zenz> sysdef, ich dachte echte Männer speichern die Backups auf der selben Platte wie das Original?
<gugaua_> quit
<sysdef> Robert_Zenz: ne, das war das doch "RAID -1"
<mgolisch> OlMightyG: hm komisch, irgendwie haette ich erwartet der er anzeigt warum er die erkannten modes nicht benutzt
<Robert_Zenz> sysdef, *lach*
<Mundus> Kann ich bei einer Ubuntu-Distribution mit XfCE sudo apt-get install playonlinux Nutzen um ITunes zu installieren?
<mgolisch> was hat das mit xfce zu tun?
<Mundus> Das reicht mir als Antwort ;). Vermutlich gar nichts....
<OlMightyG> mgolisch: was kann ich noch tun?
<mgolisch> OlMightyG: hm evtl kann man an dem logging noch was drehen damit man sieht warum er diesen mode nicht nimmt
<OlMightyG> kann ich ihn den irgenwie forcieren?
<mgolisch> evtl sind die ausgaben aber auch treiber spezifisch ka, bei mir ging in der letzten zeit immer alles, hab mich seit ewigkeiten nicht mit xorg beschaeftigt
<OlMightyG> dito hehe
<mgolisch> OlMightyG: und mit xrander einfach neue modes hinzufügen geht nicht?
<OlMightyG> ging vorhin nicht
<OlMightyG> naja, ich schick ihn zurück. aber danke für die vorschläge.
<Hootch> wenn ich virtuelle pc's mit gui nutzen möchte - kvm oder vbox? und gibt es für kvm gui tools?
<Hootch> qemu?!
<Lothenon> Hootch> ich bin von qemu/kvm zu virtualbox gewechselt. 
<Lothenon> für qemu/kvm gibt es das projekt virtualbricks
<Hootch> Lothenon: für einfache vm's ist die wahl kvm oder vbox wo egal, oder? nur für server systeme soll kvm schneller sein
<Lothenon> Hootch> welche virtualisierungslösung besser ist, kann ich nicht sagen, für mich war der wechsel deswegen, da 3d-unterstützung unter vb besser ist
<ppq> virtualbox ist für die meisten zwecke gut geeignet
<apollo13> und fürn rest xen
<bekks> Bäääh. :)
<bekks> XEN DOM0/U unter Kernel 3.8.0 :P
<apollo13> pff citrix xenserver und gut ist, oder eben openstack
<daswort> XEN? In welchen Jahrhundert leben wir?
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-28
<apollo13> daswort: XEN ist __die__ virtualisierungslösung
<bekks> LOL
<apollo13> zumindest wenn man kein geld ausgeben will ;)
<apollo13> kvm ist nen krampf gegen xen
<bekks> Dann nimmt man ESX oder vbox. :)
<apollo13> ich sagte kein geld ausgeben ;)
<bekks> Weder ESX noch vbox kosten Geld.
<bekks> vCenter für ESX kostet Geld.
<apollo13> ah, mich verwirrt vmware immer
<bekks> Und die Oracle VM foo Lizenz kostet Geld.
<apollo13> either way, vbox ist ein spielzeug aber keine virtualisierung
<bekks> lol :)
<dAnjou> *hust*
 * apollo13 will kein ding am server was ne qt abhängigkeit hat
<bekks> Hat es nicht.
<apollo13> ui, wann haben die das geändert?
<bekks> Es sei denn, man installiert das ubuntu repo vbox. Was kein zurechnungsfähiger vbox Anwender tun würde.
<dAnjou> *hust*channelname*hust*
<bekks> Das haben die... irgendwann in 2.x schon geändert. Die Ubuntu repos meinen, man will immer eine GUI haben.
<apollo13> interessant, ich hab vbox eigentlich nur auf clients und da wars mir immer egal
<bekks> Man installiert vbox einfach nie aus den repos. Man fügt das ppa hinzu, und fertig.
<apollo13> bekks: zb das: http://dpaste.org/CzGRY/ ?
<kubine> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #220179 (at dpaste.org)
<apollo13> das hat nämlich ne starke dependency auf qt
<bekks> Dann installier das .run :P
<apollo13> ja lol, zuerst normale repos, dann ppa und dann .run -- tolle software :þ
<apollo13> run muss ich scripten, repos bzw ppa geht über puppet/chef/salt viel einfacher
<bekks> Unter Ubuntu hat das vbox repo keine dep auf qt, iirc.
<bekks> Blame debian. :)
<bekks> Ich guck mal gerade nach.
<apollo13> bekks: wir reden hier von ubuntu…
<apollo13> das ist das offizielle ppa von https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads -- dort steht überall ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Linux_Downloads – Oracle VM VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<lordrost> morgen
<lordrost> kann mir wer sagen wie man das terminal wieder bunt macht?
<lordrost> soweit ich mich erinnern kann musste man dazu nur irgendeine datei in ~/.bash anlegen oder so...?
<koegs> lordrost: nimm doch die .bashrc aus /etc/skel
<lordrost> ?
<koegs> lordrost: in der Vorlage-Datei in /etc/skel ist der Color-Prompt beschrieben, wenn du es aus irgendeinem Grund in deiner .bashrc entfernt hast
<lordrost> hmmm gefunden danke
<lordrost> aber das is schon genau die selbe die ich in ~/ hab
<koegs> dann solltest du mit dem richtigen Terminal-Emulator auch eine "bunte" Shell haben
<turmfalke> lordrost:  läuft denn wirklich eine bash?
<lordrost> die ausgabe von ls macht er bunt..
<lordrost> aber das was vorne steht nicht
<koegs> dazu musst du PS1 anpassen
<koegs> also in der .bashrc, was man da so reinpacken kann, dazu gibt es genug beispiele im netz
<mnass> moin, jemand beim heutigen ubuntu update probleme? - der saugt den acroread extram langsam
<Minipluto> nö
<mnass> hmpf
<koegs> alternativ mal nen anderen server als den deutschen auswählen
<mnass> kann man sich unter ubuntu 12.04 den datendurchsatz aktuell mit nem befehr anschauen?
<mnass> vielleicht liegts ja an mir
<Minipluto> mnass: wenn man sich den Transfer anschaut, steht da aber nicht bei, wo der Flaschenhals ist.
<mnass> ich wüßte aber ob noch was anderes läuft oder?
<Loetmichel> moin
<mnass> aufm main server gleiches problem
<koegs> ich benutz dafür immer nethogs
<stevieh> iftop
<stevieh> http://techthrob.com/2010/07/26/how-to-monitor-network-traffic-in-linux/
<kubine> Title: How to Monitor Network Traffic in Linux | Techthrob.com (at techthrob.com)
<koegs> iftop ist doof, nethogs ist einfacher zu lesen
<mnass> beides unable to locate - ich hab da nen problem anscheinend
<stevieh> mnass: ?
<mnass> apt-get install iftop sagt unable to locate iftop
<mnass> nach nem apt-get updaten gehts dann jetzt
<mnass> vielleicht war das auch das problem mit dem update
<koegs> sowas macht man ja auch vor nem install oder upgrade...
<mnass> jaja
<mnass> so jetzt sagt er acroread kept back - bei apt-get upgrade ...
<mnass> wie zwinge ich den das zu installieren auf der komandozeile?
<koegs> mit nem dist-upgrade
<geser> oder per "apt-get install acroread" (es wird aktualisiert, falls es bereits installiert ist)
<mnass> jo - hab schon
<mnass> so hab ichs gemacht
<mnass> keine ahnung was sich da verschluckt hat
<lordrost> wie kann man beim ubuntu 12.04 sachen zum oberen panel hinzufügen?
<lordrost> wie z.b. den energiesparunterdrücker?
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich bin auf der suche nach einem ping command wo ich den Buffer selber mit Daten befüllen kann.
<yogg> Kennt eventuell wer ein Paket mit dem sich das bewerkstelligen läßt?
<ubinux> moin @ all
<[1]peter> hallo bei nutzen von rsync werden dateiname nicht richtig übertragen. Für den Paramter --iconv weiss nicht welche kodierung werdendet wurde (local -a hatte ich ausprobiert hat aber nicht funktioniert). Gibt es eine möglichkeit alle möglichen möglichkeitne von "iconv -l" auszuprobieren und die ergebnisse in eine datei (pro zeile "kodierung result")zu speichern?
<[1]peter> "Zielkodierung wäre UTF8" - denke das das eigentlich alles abbilden müsste?
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein suid-Skript erstellt und will es als root laufen lassen.
<FUZxxl> Das Skript ist ganz einfach: #!/bin/sh \n echo $USER $UID ; id ; touch file
<dadrc> [1]peter, for encoding in `iconv -l`; do <was auch immer>; done;
<dadrc> in <was auch immer> kannst du dann $encoding benutzen
<FUZxxl> Das Skript ist chownd auf root:root und hat Mode a+x,a-w,u+s
<FUZxxl> Aber das setuid will irgendwie nicht.
<FUZxxl> Was mache ich falsch?
<geser> Das suid-Bit funktioniert nicht bei Skripten
<FUZxxl> geser: Ah! Warum nicht?
<dadrc> "Bei Skripten und Verzeichnissen funktioniert das Set-UID-Recht aus technischen Gründen nicht und hat somit keinerlei Wirkung." sagt das Wiki
<FUZxxl> uff
<geser> FUZxxl: Sicherheitsgründe
<FUZxxl> und ich debugge mir den Arsch ab
<geser> sonst könnte ein Angreifer versuchen die Zeit auszunutzen, bevor die root-Shell das Skript ausführt es gegen ein anderes auszutauschen (race condition)
<dadrc> Ich hätte ja behauptet, es hängt damit zusammen, dass Skripte interpretiert werden und die eigentliche Anwendung kein suid-Bit hat, aber das ist nur so eine spontane Idee
<dadrc> Naja, jedenfalls: Ist nicht. FUZxxl, was genau  hast du eigentlich vor? Vielleicht gibt es da ja eine bessere Lösung für.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein Shellscript geschrieben, was automatisch ein paar shares einhängt.
<FUZxxl> Ich wollte das suid-bit setzen, damit ich nicht immer sudo nutzen muss
<dadrc> Pack die Shares in /etc/fstab und setz user
<FUZxxl> dadrc: Auch eine Möglichkeit
<FUZxxl> Das ist alles so einfach unter Plan 9...
<FUZxxl> wtf? Funzt immer noch nicht obwohl es eine richtige Executable ist
<FUZxxl> Ich habe das Programm mal auf meinen Server hochgeladen
<geser> dadrc: siehe z.B. http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/faq/part4/section-7.html zu den möglichen Angriffen gegen suid-Scripte
<kubine> Title: Unix - Frequently Asked Questions (4/7) [Frequent posting]Section - How can I get setuid shell scripts to work? (at www.faqs.org)
<FUZxxl> http://fuz.su/~fuz/foo
<dadrc> geser, gut zu wissen, danke.
<lordrost1> is das normal dass die gnome-shell so viel cpu braucht?
<[1]peter> dadrc,weist su wieso man die gesammt ausgabe der for loop mit > output.txt nicht umleiten kan?
<[1]peter> dadrc,weist du wieso man die gesammt ausgabe der for loop mit > output.txt nicht umleiten kan?
<koelner> [1]peter: Weil ">" immer eine bestehende Datei überschreibt. ">>" sollte funktionieren
<[1]peter> koelner, funktioniert leider auch nicht die zeile sieht so aus "for i in `iconv -l| sed 's/.\{4\}$//' ` ; do  printf "\n"; printf "$i\n";  ls -l | iconv -f $i -t UTF-8; printf "\n"; done; >> result.txt"
<dadrc> for i in `iconv -l| sed 's/.\{4\}$//' ` ; do  echo $i >> result.txt;  ls -l | iconv -f $i -t UTF-8 >> result.txt; done;
<koelner> Füg die Umleitung mal unmittelbar hinter den Printbefehl ein
<dadrc> tr -d"/" statt der sed-magie da würds übrigens auch tun 
<dadrc> mal afk
<[1]peter> mit putty und logging hat es dann doch irgendwie geklappr :-)
<[1]peter> danke für die Unterstützung!
<lordrost1> wo kann ich einstellen welcher dateityp mit welchem programm geöffnet wird?
<lordrost1> und ich hätte gerne eine einstellmöglichkeit wo ich den befehl reintippen kann
<lordrost1> also ich würde gerne einstellen dass z.b. mp3's mit dem befehl "totem --enqueue" geöffnet werden
<koelner> lordrost1: Bei kde == Systemeinstellung/Dateizuordnung
<lordrost1> hab gnome3 :S
<koelner> Passe
<lordrost1> bei gnome2 konnte man rechtklick und dann war da ein feld zum reintippen
<lordrost1> aber das feld gibts nicht mehr, jetzt kann man nur noch programme auswählen
<koelner> lordrost1: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/datenzuordnungen-in-oneiric-aendern/?highlight=dateizuordung#post-3531862
<kubine> Title: Dateizuordnungen in Oneiric ändern › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<koelner> vieleicht hilft es.
<lordrost1> cool danke
<lordrost1> so wie ich das sehe keine chance über den normalen weg
<lordrost1> ich kann nur die datei öffnen wo drinsteht was mit welchem programm geöffnet wird und dort rumpfuschen
<lordrost1> naja
<koelner> lordrost1: Rechtsklick auf die Datei -> "Eigenschaften"  Funktioniert das nicht?
<lordrost1> doch aber da kann ich nur programme auswählen
<lordrost1> wenn ich das so mach öffnet er das lied mit totem
<lordrost1> aber tut unterbricht das aktuelle lied und spielts stattdessen
<lordrost1> und mit "totem --enqueue" reiht er es in die wiedergabeliste ein und spielts als nächstes
<koelner> lordrost1: Das macht er nur beim ersten Mal. Du musst natürlich totem "als Vorgabe speichern"
<Alroy> Hallo.
<Alroy> Habe exakt dieses Problem. http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/29025/falscher-treiber-f%C3%BCr-webcam.html
<kubine> Title: Falscher Treiber für Webcam? - Sonstige Hardware - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<Alroy> Der Thread ist jetzt knapp sechs Jahre alt, gibt es eine Lösung?
<Alroy> Sagen wir gut fünf Jahre.
<Alroy> http://i.imgur.com/acZWNrz.png
<ring0> Alroy, welche ubuntu version hast du denn? 
<Alroy> Squeeze!
<ring0> Alroy, dann bist du hier falsch. hier gibt es nur ubuntu support
<ring0> Alroy, probier es lieber mal in #debian oder #debian-de
<Alroy> Gut, danke.
<Alroy> Es antwortet dort niemand. ☹
<koegs> Alroy: das ist egal, Debian wird hier nicht supported
<Blue-Dragon_> Hab mal ne frage undzwar wie zum teufel kann sich der live modus von ubuntu booten wenn ich nie etwas dergleichen installiert oder als usb-stick bzw cd eingelegt hab ?
<koegs> Blue-Dragon_: du hast ein Medium drin, welches ein Live-Image enthält und der PC bootet davon, wie das da drauf kommt, musst du schon selber herausfinden :)
<Blue-Dragon_> ich boote von der festplatte. wie boote ich den jetzt wieder normal windows ?
<koegs> Blue-Dragon_: da fragst du am besten in dem Windows-Channel, wie du wieder einen boot-record von windows drauf kriegst
<Blue-Dragon_> oha na das klingt ja schonwieder compliziert aber ich versuchs ma ^^ thx für die hilfe
<Blue-Dragon_> kompliziert*
<BlackMage> kann ich auf einem Ubuntu System zusätzlich auch noch KDE installieren?
<koegs> ja
<Lothenon> BlackMage> du kannst das meta-paket kubuntu-desktop dafür installieren
<Mundus> Guten Tag,
<Mundus> kann mir jemand helfen und erklären was dieser befehl macht?
<Mundus> wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<BlackMage> Lothenon: was installiert der?
<Lothenon> BlackMage> kde
<Lothenon> Mundus> es wird ein öffentlicher schlüssel vom server heruntergeladen und in den schlüsselring importiert
<Mundus> Ich habe diesen Link: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413692/ gefunden und in einem anderen Link habe ich die Erklärung ohne den ersten Teil, den ich gerade zuvor gepostet habe.
<kubine> Title: Update PlayOnLinux › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mundus> Ist es wichtig den Schlüsselring herunterzuladen
<dadrc> Sonst kriegst du Fehlermeldungen beim Installieren von Paketen aus den Repositories von playonlinux
<dadrc> Was wahrscheinlich... playonlinux betrifft.
<Mundus> Danke, dann befolge ich die Befehle... Wofür steht wget
<Lothenon> Mundus> für einzelne links brauchst du nicht einen paste-service zu bemühen
<dadrc> Ist ein Programm zum Runterladen von Dateien.
<Mundus> danke
<Mundus> Nach eintippen des Befehl habe ich den Hinweis bekommen, keine gültige OpenPGP-Datei gefunden. Wie finde ich einen weiteren Link mit der korrekten Pfad-Bezeichnung?
<Blue-Dragon_> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ubuntu wieder von meiner festplatte runterbekomme und vorallem wieso es sich dort erst ohne jegliche zustimmung meinerseits breit gemacht hat ???
<stevieh> da gibt es so nen Mail Virus unter Windows, der installiert ubuntu.
<ring0> Mundus, ich würde http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Playonlinux befolgen
<kubine> Title: PlayOnLinux › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BlackMage> Lothenon: sollte ich nicht lieber nur kde-standard installieren?
<ring0> Mundus, der link den du gepostet hast, geht nämlich von ubuntu 10.10 aus und das ist bei weitem nicht mehr aktuell ;)
<Blue-Dragon_> ein virus der ubuntu installiert ? kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen aber falls es doch so sein sollte wie bekomm ich es wieder runter ohne meine festplatte zu formatieren
<Mundus> ich weiß, bin aber froh, dass ich überhaupt was gefunden habe. Werde den Link Wiki lesen
<BlackMage> das installiert nämlich keine standardanwendungen mit
<Lothenon> BlackMage> kannst du auch nutzen. wird dann halt ein plain-kde installiert ohne erweiterungen des kde-teams von ubuntu
<stevieh> Blue-Dragon_: was ist denn sonst auf deiner Festplatte?
<Blue-Dragon_> windows 7 64 bit
<ring0> Mundus, erste anlaufstelle immer http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ :) 
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> Mundus, 10.10 wird seit april 2012 nicht mehr unterstützt. nur so am rande
<stevieh> Blue-Dragon_: na, dann boote das mal und dann mach von da das Linux weg.
<Blue-Dragon_> ich würde nur zu gerne windows booten nur hab ich nirgendswo beim start die auswahl
<stevieh> dann nimmst du die Windows Boot CD.
<Lothenon> kannst jedoch auch beide meta-pakete installieren, BlackMage
<Blue-Dragon_> funzt nicht dan booten ubuntu genauso
<stevieh> hey, ihr supporter wie geht das mit dem !boot > Blue-Dragon_ ?
<Blue-Dragon_> bootet*
<dadrc> !grub > stevieh 
<kubine> stevieh: Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<dadrc> (es gibt keinen eintrag namens boot)
<stevieh> !grub > Blue-Dragon_
<kubine> Blue-Dragon_: Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<stevieh> dadrc: wo bekomm ich denn die liste, was es alles gibt?
<Blue-Dragon_> egal was ich auswähle ob festplatte oder cd (mit eingelegter windows installations cd) es bootet immer ubuntu
<Blue-Dragon_> das andere phänomen ist das ubuntu warscheinlich nichteinmal installiert ist sondern das es diese live preview ist mit der ich gerade arbeite
<dadrc> stevieh, eigentlich hat der Bot eine Liste. Moment.
<dadrc> !factoids > stevieh 
<kubine> stevieh: Eine Liste aller Factoids findet sich hier: http://kubine.sectio-aurea.org/ , die dahinterstehende sqlite Datenbank ist auf Github: https://github.com/ubuntu-de/ubuntu-de-bot
<koegs> Blue-Dragon_: was ist die "live preview"
<Blue-Dragon_> man kann sich doch solche boot cd's bzw auch boot usb sticks erstellen
<Blue-Dragon_> wenn man dan von denen bootet hat man die auswahl zwischen der installation der preview
<koegs> du meinst also einfach die live-cd
<Blue-Dragon_> denke schon
<koegs> nimm doch mal alles raus an usb-sticks und cd, wo ubuntu drauf sein könnte
<Blue-Dragon_> hab ich ja
<Blue-Dragon_> anscheinend ists schon auf der festplatte
<Blue-Dragon_> und frag mich nicht wie es sich dort installiert hat
<koegs> Blue-Dragon_: von alleine macht das Ubuntu auch nicht
<Blue-Dragon_> ja anscheinend schon
<koegs> nein!
<Blue-Dragon_> ich hatte nur die image dateien von der seite geladen und auf ne cd und nen usb stick gemacht weil ich ubuntu auf meinen laptop installieren wollte
<koegs> und wenn du deine Windows-CD booten möchtest, musst du das im Bios entsprechend einstellen oder übers BIOS Boot-Menü auswählen
<koegs> Blue-Dragon_: dann hast du es wohl geschafft, anstatt auf den USB-STick das Image auf die Festplatte zu hauen
<Blue-Dragon_> ich war jetzt vllt schon 10 mal im boot menü und egal was ich auswähle es bootet ubuntu
<koegs> dann kann er nicht von deiner CD booten, das hat aber nix mit Ubuntu zu tun
<Blue-Dragon_> ja aber wie soll ich das den bitteschön gemacht haben ohne etwas vom stick auf den rechner zu kopieren
<koegs> ich habe keine Glaskugel, also kann ich nicht Hellsehen was du da gemacht hast, aber Fakt ist, Ubuntu wird nicht auf die Platte installiert, vor allem nicht die Live-CD, solange du es nicht ausdrücklich sagst
<Blue-Dragon_> ja und dies hab ich auch nicht gemacht das ist es was mich aufregt
<Blue-Dragon_> naja tatsache ist es is irgendwie draufgekommen nur ist meine frage jetzt ob ich es irgendwie wieder runterbekomme ohne meine festplatte formatieren zu müssen
<koegs> deine Windows-CD starten und Windows-Anleitungen folgen um den MBR neu zu schreiben
<Blue-Dragon_> das ist das problem
<Bossmodus> weiss jemand warum sudo nichtmehr geht?
<Blue-Dragon_> es geht nicht die windows cd zu booten
<Blue-Dragon_> es bootet jedesmal ubuntu
<dAnjou> Bossmodus: was?
<koegs> Blue-Dragon_: DAS hat nun wirklich nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun, das ist nur dein PC und BIOS, das ist BEVOR ubuntu überhaupt aktiv wird
<Bossmodus> kann kein sudo mehr machen
<dAnjou> Bossmodus: schade
<Blue-Dragon_> ja da hab ich ganz sicher nicht darn rumgefummelt
<Blue-Dragon_> dran*
<dAnjou> Bossmodus: ubuntu-version und fehlermeldung wären nich schlecht
<dAnjou> Bossmodus: raten dauert immer so lange
<Bossmodus> fehlermeldung keine ubuntu 12.10
<dAnjou> Bossmodus: dann solltest du jetz ganz genau beschreiben, was du mit sudo machen willst und was passiert, wenn du es machst
<Bossmodus> ich möchte ne modprobe machen und es passiert nichts
<Blue-Dragon_> @koegs : gibts noch eine andere methode wie ich windows booten kann (das würde ja reichen um dieses live cd zeugs zu löschen)
<dAnjou> Bossmodus: "ganz genau beschreiben" war wohl zu undeutlich ausgedrückt :)
<dAnjou> Bossmodus: beschreibe jeden einzenlnen tastendruck, den du tust
<dAnjou> Bossmodus: oder führe mal das hier aus: sudo touch /tmp/lorem && ls -l /tmp/lorem
<dAnjou> und sag, was es ausgibt
<Blue-Dragon_> kann man den MBR auch über linux so umändern das mein pc wieder windows bootet ?
<Blue-Dragon_> über ubuntu*
<BlackMage> Blue-Dragon: solange du du dein Windows nicht überschrieben/gelöscht hast, dann ja
<Blue-Dragon_> ich hab es nich überschrieben/gelöscht ^^
<BlackMage> sollte aber eigentlich drinn sein, wenn du es nicht gelöscht hast
<Blue-Dragon_> ja eigentlich
<Blue-Dragon_> eigentlich sollte ich auch beim booten die auswahl zwischen ubuntu und windows haben
<BlackMage> kannst du denn noch auf den WINDOWS Ordner zugreifen?
<Blue-Dragon_> konnte ich bis vor paar minuten noch, jetzt sagt er mir wenn ich auf die festplatte drauf zugreifen will das es kein ordner ist
<BlackMage> bist du sicher das es auch die richtige partition ist?
<Blue-Dragon_> ich denke schon vorhin hat es ja auch gefunzt
<BlackMage> vielleicht hast du ja jetzt eine andere Partition ausgewählt?
<Blue-Dragon_> ich schau mal kurz gleich wieder da
<Bue-Dragon> so hab pc rebootet und jetzt kann ich wieder drauf zugreifen
<alllex> hi, gibt es für ubuntu ein Tool das die passende Zeichenkodierung von Ordner, Dateinamen erkennt und sie nach utf8 kovetiert?
<Bue-Dragon> @Blackmage:  und was soll ich jetzt machen wenn ich drauf zugreifen kann ?
<BlackMage> siehst du einen WINDOWS Ordner?
<Bue-Dragon> ja
<Bue-Dragon> @ Blackmage : ja ich sehe den Windows ordner und hab ihn auch schon geöfnet...
<BlackMage> Bue-Dragon: ich wollte nur sichergehen ob du auch wirklich auf die Windows-Partition hast. aber helfen kann ich dir nicht
<Bue-Dragon> na super XD ich dachte da kommt noch was
<BlackMage> Bue-Dragon: nein, ich wollte nur sichergehen das du tatsächlich auf der Windows-Partition bist
<Bue-Dragon> ok ^^
<ring0> !zeichensatz-konverter > alllex das könnte sehr interessant sein
<kubine> alllex das könnte sehr interessant sein: Informationen zu Zeichensatz-Konverter finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zeichensatz-Konverter
<BlackMage> wie kann ich warzone 2100 im Vollbildmodus öffnen?
<Bossmodus> Hallo
<Bossmodus> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-probleme-ubuntu-12/#post-5373462
<kubine> Title: Wlan Probleme - Ubuntu 12.10 › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<alllex> ring0,hatte ls -l| recode utf-8 ausprobiert liefert aber Ungültige Eingabe bei Schritt »UTF-8.
<Bossmodus> Gibt es bei Ubuntu 12.04 den selben Bug wie bei 12.10 mit Ndiswrapper?
<Bossmodus> Abend
<Bossmodus> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-probleme-ubuntu-12/
<kubine> Title: Wlan Probleme - Ubuntu 12.10 › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ericschwenke> Nabend
<jokrebel> …mag dem Bossmodus mal jemand mitteilen dass "10-Minuten-Verweildauer" im IRC meist nicht funktioniert.
<koegs> jokrebel: mach du das doch, wenn er online ist :P
<jokrebel> koegs: Hätt ich bereits, wenn ich die passenden 10 Minuten denn grad mitgelesen hätte ;-þ
<bullgard4> In welche Datei schreibt palimpsest die Ergebnisse des long self-test?
<p01nt3r> nabend. cp meldet mir: "Kopieren des Nicht-Verzeichnisses /home/user/.local/share/Steam mit Verzeichnis soundso nicht möglich." woran liegt das und wie kann ich es trotzdem kopieren?
<p01nt3r> und was bitte ist genau als "nicht-verzeichnis" definiert? jede datei?
<p01nt3r> die cp optionen, die ich beim aufruf verwende, sind -r und -u.
<p01nt3r> habe auch mal -R (also gross geschrieben) verwendet, was aber leider keine besserung brachte. die meldung bleibt die gleiche. alle anderen ordner und dateien die da noch mitkopiert werden sollen, lassen sich auch kopieren. rechte hab ich auch mal gecheckt, aber nichts aussergewöhnliches.
<p01nt3r> achso und "Steam" ist übrigens ein ordner. ^^
<ppq> bullgard4: die logs sind in einem flash-speicher, der teil der festplatte ist. zugreifen kannst du über den festplattencontroller, z.b. mit smartmontools (sudo smartctl -l selftest /dev/sdX)
<bullgard4> ppq: Das gibt ber nur eine Art Zusammenfassung des long self-test aus.
<p01nt3r> hat sich erledigt.(man bin ich blind.)
<ppq> bullgard4: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/man/smartctl.8.html unter -l
<kubine> Title: Manpage of SMARTCTL (at smartmontools.sourceforge.net)
<bullgard4> ppq: Hat geklappt. -- Vielen Dank!
<p01nt3r> wie kann man in einem shell-script von sudo zu einem user wechseln?
<ppq> man sudo lesen und sudo -u benutzername finden
<Mundus> Hi das Programm wget tut genau was? Ist es so, dass wget einen Fremdprogramm (nicht in der Distrubution enthalten) in eine Datei aufnimmt, damit apt-get update das Fremdprogramm berücksichtigt
<ppq> wie bitte?
<ppq> wget ist ein programm, mit dem man über verschiedene protokolle, zb. http, dateien downloaden und websites crawlen kann
<Lothenon> Mundus> wget lädt einzig und allein dateien von anderen rechnern
<Lothenon> und das heruntergeladene kannst du bspw. an apt-get übergeben und darüber installieren lassen
<t1mb0ral> apt-get arbeitet auch im hintergrund mit wget iirc
<seere> t1mb0ral: nein.
<t1mb0ral> seere: sondern? 
<Mundus> ok, und warum ist wget wichtig, bzw. erforderlich bevor apt-get update gemacht? Bzw. anders gefragt, wieso kann ich das Programm (hier Playnolinux) nicht direkt über die Shell installieren, sondern muss den Befehl sudo apt-key -add einbinden?
<Mundus> Vielleicht mache ich auch einen Gedankenfehler...
<Mundus> Ist apt-key -add das EInbinden?
<ppq> Mundus: du bringst da gerade ein paar sachen durcheinander, fürchte ich :)
<ppq> Mundus: apt-key dient dazu, einen public key zu importieren, um die signaturen von paketen aus neu hinzugefügten repositories zu überprüfen
<ppq> manche install-scripte, die in .deb paketen stecken und zb. per apt-get installiert werden, greifen auf wget zurück
<ppq> wobei das mehr ein workaround ist - meistens aus lizenzgründen
<Mundus> ok, und woher weiß ich welche das sind. Ich meine nicht, steht im Internet sondern an dieser Stelle würde ich es gerne verstehen...
<ppq> wovon sprichst du nun?
<ppq> zeig uns am besten mal, nach welcher anleitung du gerade vorgehst
<t1mb0ral> ppq: er will wissen welche install scripte wget benutzen um pakete zu installieren *vermut* 
<t1mb0ral> bzw. um sie erstmal runterzuladen.
<Mundus> Kleinen AUgenblick...
<seere> t1mb0ral: apt benutzt eine Eigenimplemetierung für HTTP, siehe /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<t1mb0ral> seere: da komm ich nicht hin ;-) bin archlinux-user ;-) 
<Mundus> So habe diese Schritte: [paste:413702:PlayonLinux] ausgeführt und möchte verstehen, was welcher Schritt genau macht.
<kubine> Mundus: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<Mundus> Sorry: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413702/
<kubine> Title: PlayonLinux › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mundus> also apt-get install verstehe ich... Aber woher weiß Apt-get update was er updaten soll und wofür benötige ich die ersten zwei Schritte... Sind verm. Grundlagen, aber ich möchte es gerne verstehen
<ppq> Mundus: joa. da wird erst der key runtergeladen mit wget, mit apt-key importiert, dann eine sources.list.d/ datei für das repository heruntergeladen, dann die paketlisten aktualisiert und playonlinux installiert
<ppq> Mundus: das vorgehen da ist gang und gebe
<ppq> gäbe
<Mundus> Dann frage ich mal weiter, wohin importiert apt-key -add den Schlüssel?
<molnitza> Hallo. Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit gedit. Und zwar ist es so, das gedit einen Zeichensatz nutzt, der Probleme beim späteren kompilieren hervorruft. Jemand eine Ahnung wie man den Zeichensatz ändert?
<ppq> Mundus: /etc/apt/trusted.gpg oder /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg oder so.
<ppq> Mundus: für backupzwecke sollte man beide sichern
<sdx23> molnitza: http://askubuntu.com/questions/98036/how-to-set-encoding-in-gedit-3-2
<kubine> Title: How to set encoding in gedit 3.2? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sdx23> man beachte auch den cli-Schalter --encoding
<molnitza_> sdx23: danke dir!
<sysdef> Mundus: google: apt+keyring
<p01nt3r> ppq, danke.
<Mundus> Erstmal Danke, aber die Systemumstellung nach div. Jahren mit Windows ist einfach sehr umständlich und ist mehr als ein Paradigmen-Wechsel...
<Bossmodus> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-probleme-ubuntu-12/
<kubine> Title: Wlan Probleme - Ubuntu 12.10 › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Ach, mal wieder ein paar Minuten da?
<Bossmodus> jokrebel?
<Bossmodus> Diesmal j
<Bossmodus> nicht nur ein paar Minuten :D
<jokrebel> [19:18] <jokrebel> …mag dem Bossmodus mal jemand mitteilen dass "10-Minuten-Verweildauer" im IRC meist nicht funktioniert.
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Und reingepastete Forumbeiträge ohne weitere Komentare lesen wohl viel erst gar nicht…
<Bossmodus> Ja das lag daran dass sobald meine Handy Connection weg ging das Internet am PC abbricht weil Wlan ja momentan nicht funktioniert.
<Bossmodus> Wer Lust und Zeit hat könnte sich mit meinem Problem bei meiner Verbindung zum Wlan ausseinandersetzen http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-probleme-ubuntu-12/
<kubine> Title: Wlan Probleme - Ubuntu 12.10 › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Hast Du denn mal die Einstellungen im Router geprüft/verändert? zB. keinen Mixed-Mode (_kein_ WPA + WPA2 gleichzeitig)? Vielleicht auch mal die WLAN-Norm ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11 ) verändern? Ansonsten bleibt mir nur zu erwähnen, dass ich (sagte ich das [Dir?] die Tage nicht schonmal) mit Netgear schon mehrfach schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe. -> Es gibt Ubuntu-Freundlichere hardware.
<kubine> Title: IEEE 802.11 – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Bossmodus> Es ist kein mixed Mode aktiv. Habe irgendwo noch eine DLink Airplus DWL-520+ liegen. Vermute aber dass sie kaputt ist, da nach Einbau und Treiberinstallation keine Netzwerke mehr erkannt wurden.
<jokrebel> !hcl > Bossmodus das stehn einige die OOTB funktionieren (soweit ich mich erinnere und die Seiten noch die gleichen sind)
<kubine> Bossmodus das stehn einige die OOTB funktionieren (soweit ich mich erinnere und die Seiten noch die gleichen sind): HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<jokrebel> !wlan > Bossmodus Ansonsten gibt es noch das sehr umfangreich WLAN-Wiki (und dessen Unterseiten; auch sehr ausführlich)
<kubine> Bossmodus Ansonsten gibt es noch das sehr umfangreich WLAN-Wiki (und dessen Unterseiten; auch sehr ausführlich): Informationen zu WLAN finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN
<Bossmodus> Heureka
<Bossmodus> Ich weiss nun warum die Dlink nichts findet!
<Bossmodus> und jokrebel ist weg :D
<bekks> Die anderen wollen es evtl auch wissen.
<Bossmodus> Die Dlink-520+ kann bei mir nicht funktionieren, da bei mir WPA2-Verschlüsselung aktiviert ist und diese Karte nur WEP und WPA unterstützt.
<Bossmodus> Weiter mit der Frage warum meine Netgear nicht funktioniert, obwohl sie WPA2 unterstützt
<Mundus> Hi, mein Firefox (unter Linux) startet nicht. Unter ps ax steht auch immer defunct bei FireFox.
<Mundus> Muss ich jetzt autoremove und install machen?
<Mundus> Oder gibt es eine Reparier-Funktion?
<bekks> Reboot.
<Mundus> thx
<BlackMage> starte es mal in der Konsole
<bekks> Firefox startet nicht, weil da noch ein Prozess ist.
<bekks> Den wird man aber nicht los.
<BlackMage> und wieso ist da noch ein Prozess? bzw. warum wird man den nicht los?
<apollo13> weil er nen zombie ist
<Mundus> ich habe mehrfach pkill gemacht, das Resultat war gleich. Versuche gerade reboot
<apollo13> einen zombie kannst nicht killen
<apollo13> der ist schon tot…
<Mundus> ok und wie passiert das? 
<BlackMage> wie entstehen eigentlich zombies?
<Mundus> Wie erkenne ich Zombies?
<bekks> Die enstehen, wenn der Vaterprozess stirbt, und den Kindprozess dabei nicht tötet.
<apollo13> der prozess bleibt als zombie damit der (tote) vaterprozess den exit status lesen kann
<apollo13> statt nem reboot kanns auf funktionieren einfach das parent zu killen
<apollo13> oder im parent mit gdb ein wait ausführen^^
<BlackMage> und ich dachte immer wenn ein Vaterprozess stirbt, sterben alle Kindprozesse auch
<bekks> BlackMage: So kann man sich täuschen. :)
<Mundus> Wie erkenne ich den zombie? Und apollo, wenn ich mehr verstehe mache ich das bestimmt mal, aber nicht zu viel auf einmal...
<apollo13> Mundus: am defunct
<apollo13> bekks: bist du dir da eigentlich sicher? zombie heißt für mich eher child hat sich beendet und das parent nicht auf sigchld reagiert
<apollo13> wenn man das parent killt entsteht normalerweise kein zombie
<BlackMage> apollo13: ich glaube nicht das er weis was ein defunct ist
<Mundus> wie verursache ich den Fehler?
<apollo13> BlackMage: er hat ja genau in ps das defunct gefunden
<apollo13> Mundus: ein program ein anderes starten lassen, dann das gestartete programm abschießen und kein wait() ausführen
<bekks> apollo13: Du hast recht. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_(EDV)
<apollo13> Mundus: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_%28EDV%29#Beispiel_in_C_zur_Erzeugung_von_Zombies so zum beispiel
<kubine> Title: Zombie (EDV) – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<apollo13> kubine ist entweder lahm oder mag bekks nicht
<Mundus> ok, habe gerade eine andere Seite gefunden... War aber nur auf der Benutzeroberfläche unterwegs und habe Firefox gestartet...
<Mundus> Dann nach geraumer Zeit habe ich ins Terminal gewechselt und ps ax gemacht...
<Mundus> Kann es durch mehrfaches starten ebenso verursacht werden?
<apollo13> normalerweise nicht
<apollo13> wenn dir langweilig ist kannst ja mal schaun ob dein memory kaputt ist, da entstehen lustige sachen
<BlackMage> normalerweise?!
<apollo13> nunja auf einem normalen system in normalem betrieb hat man keine zombies
<apollo13> wenn das nochmal passiert kannst ja mit strace oder gdb nachschauen was das parent macht
<apollo13> allerdings interrupted strace sys-calls beim einsteigen und dadurch könnte das problem durch den versuch es zu debuggen gelöst werden
<Mundus> :)
<Mundus> Danke für die Hilfe. Mal (wieder) eine dumme Frage... (Ich habe auch schon User im Wiki nachgelesen) Was für Gruppen sollten neuen Benutzern zugewiesen werden? Einfacher Benutzer?
<Mundus> ok ich muss auf das Thema von gerade zurückkommen...
<Mundus> Trotz Neustart und auswählen von Firefox springt dieser sofort in defunct. 
<Mundus> Also jetzt strace ausführen?
<bekks> Dann nochmal rebooten und firefox in einem Terminal starten.
<apollo13> mach mal ps -ef|grep firefox
<apollo13> und paste den output
<Mundus> grrr das funzt nicht, tippe jetzt alles ab... In der Virtualbox öffnet er keinen Browser :-(
<bekks> !pastebinit > Mundus 
<kubine> Mundus: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<Mundus_Linux> danke, versuche es...
<benlu> hallo, bei mir funktioniert der Bildlauf am Rand vom Touchpad am Notebook nicht mehr. Ich habe schon in den Einstellungen deaktiviert und aktiviert aber tut sich nix. 
<benlu> ich denke, wenn ich den Rechner neu starte, dann geht's wieder. aber wie bekommme ich es so zum laufen? hab ubuntu 12.04
<Mundus_Linux> So, ich hoffe, dass es funktioniert hat...
<Mundus_Linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574719/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> kill mal 2052 und 1749
<apollo13> dann sollte nix mehr defunct sein
<Mundus> ok
<apollo13> und dann start aus der console
<Mundus_Linux> ich habe jetzt kill 2052 genommen, ist pkill firefox ebenso gut?
<apollo13> kA, ich mag pkill nicht
<apollo13> außerdem willst mit -9 killen
<apollo13> dann mit ps -ef|grep firefox nachschaun was noch da ist
<Mundus> -9?
<bekks> Ja.
<Mundus> Was ist mit -9 killen?
<Mundus> Jetzt läuft Firefox, woran liegt da?
<bekks> "kill mit der Option -9 benutzen."
<Mundus> Beim starten von Firefox aus der Konsole sind einige Fehlermeldungen erschienen, muss ich diese beachten bzw. darauf reagieren?
<bekks> Ohne die Fehlermeldungen zu kennen können wir dir das nicht beantworten.
<Mundus_Linux> So, das ist sie: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413707/
<kubine> Title: Fehlermeldungen Firefox › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Mundus_Linux: Die Meldungen kannst Du ignorieren.
<Mundus_Linux> Danke, wünsche euch eine Gute Nacht!
<benlu> habs selber hinbekommen. das modul psmouse musste man reloaden.
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-01
<Blue-Dragon_> Hab ein erneutes problem undzwar hab ich es jetzt hinbekommen (durch einen bios reset) von der windows cd zu booten und auch die anweisungen aus dem wiki zur "windows bootsektor wiederherstellung" habe ich ausgeführt doch nun will bei mir garnichtsmehr auser der cd booten .... irgendwelche vorchläge ?
<Blue-Dragon_> den wiki eintrag den ich meinte ist folgender http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_entfernen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu entfernen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> Mit was für einem Programm guckt man sich ein »DBase 3 data file« an?
<geser> bullgard4: versuch mal, ob es mit "dbview" (View dBase III files) geht
<bullgard4> geser: (Dieses Werkzeug hatte ich völlig vergessen, aber vor Jahren in der Hand.)  dbview öffnet aber meine KeePassX-Datenbankdatei nicht. (*lach*) 
<allex> hallo wie kann ich rsych so konfigurieren, das nur dateien angezeigt werden die nicht erfolgreich kopiert wurden?
<LetoThe2nd> allex: vielleicht... man rsync, options summary, mal lesen.. gleich das zweite oder dritte sicht recht viel versprechend aus :)
<allex> LetoThe2nd, danke! :-) 
<ubinux> moin zusammen
<ubinux> gibts ne möglichkeit, ubuntu 12.10 mit ati radeo 6500 graka wie unter windows mit ner darstellung 1152x864 zu betreiben? 
<sdx23> ubinux: xrandr schon versucht? Welches Anzeigegerät? Ggf. werden keine/falsche edid-Informationen übertragen, dann kann man händisch eine Modeline hinzufügen.
<ubinux> sdx23: xrandr komme ich teils klar. bis zum --addmod. in den beispielen steht nach --addmod VGA, ich bekomme dann fehler, VGA hhater nicht gefunden
<sdx23> Ja, weil das nicht unbedingt VGA heißen muss, sondern sonstwie. Möglichkeiten zeigt xrandr -q
<ubinux> sdx23: kann es sein das bei mir screen 0 hin muss?
<sdx23> Nö. Und es ist --addmode
<sdx23> (wie immer gilt, ganze Befehle und Fehlermeldungen helfen)
<ubinux>  xrandr --addmod (hiergehörtwasreinaberwas) "1152x864_59.90" da hänge
<ubinux> ich
<sdx23> Die Ausgabe von "xrandr -q" in einen Pastebin bitte.
<sdx23> und es ist --addmode
<ubinux> oh shit jetzt muss ich auch noch afk. mist..bis später
<stesind> Hi, ich habe kvm+libvirt+lvm2 auf dem host. Als Guest habe ich Ubuntu 12.04. Für die VM habe ich einen LVM Storage Pool eingerichtet und bekomm auch das Logical Volume in der VM gemountet, kann aber nicht von ihr booten noch Grub installieren. Kann ich das LV in der VM als / nutzen ohne Partitionen anzulegen?
<stesind> Ich will halt vom Host aus das LV resizen können, oder ist der Ansatz nicht richtig?
<sdx23> sollte möglich sein, doch. Wie verwendest du das lv denn? I.e. wie ist dein kvm-Aufruf?
<stesind> ich habe die lv einfach mit dem virt-manager als raw storage device vom pool eingebunden
<sdx23> zum virt-manager kann ich nichts sagen. Wenn man die einfach als -hda verwendet, sollte es imho problemlos gehen.
<stesind> dann ist erst mal keine Parittionstabelle auf dem device vorhanden
<sdx23> Ah, ne, moment. Du willst ja gerade keine Partitionen? Dann - nicht so direkt.
<stesind> und grub-install beschwert sich dass es sich nicht auf der Platte installieren kann
<sdx23> Also du kannst kernel und initrd per Hand angeben, das geht.
<sdx23> Ja, das ist kein Wunder, ohne MBR.
<stesind> das device hat in der VM keine Partitionstabelle, weil es ja auf dem Host eine Partition ist
<stesind> aber irgendwie muss es ja gehen, wenn ich mir irgendwo eine VM klicke, dann kann ich auch im Nachhinein den Plattenplatz vregrößern
<sdx23> klar. Willst du explizit keine darauf haben? Denn ansich kannst du auch eine draufmachen.
<stesind> Wenn ich partitioniere wie beispielsweise wenn ich von Hand Ubuntu Server neu drauf installieren werden / und swap auch auf dem LV aus dem Pool angelegt. Aber dann kann ich ja den Vorteil vom LVM nicht nutzen.
<sdx23> Aber sicher doch. Es wird nur mehr Aufwand.
<stesind> Wie denn?
<stesind> Auf dem LV des Pools ein LVM anlegen?
<sdx23> Naja, lvm größer, Part-Tabelle ändern, Dateisystem resizen, fertig.
<stesind> Also doppelt LVM machen? Das hab ich bisher im Netz gefunden.
<sdx23> Nein, musst du nicht.
<stesind> Ok, das geht natürlich auch.
<sdx23> Oder eben wie gesagt: keinen Bootloader, kernel und initrd per Hand angeben, nur /-Partition, kein MBR.
<sdx23> dann kann man das in lvresize integrierte fs-resize verwenden.
<stesind> Ich werd noch mal das mit dem direkt booten ausprobieren. Was machst du dann wenn sich der Kernel updatet? Dann müsste ich ja auch dem Host anpassen.
<stesind> Danke erst mal für die Antworten!
<sdx23> Klar. Das ist halt ein Nachteil.
<exoon> Hallo. Ich benutze xfce4. Wenn ich alt+mittlere Maustaste drücke, dann wandert das geklickte Fenster in den Hintergrund. Keine Ahnung warum das aufeinmal so ist, jedenfalls bekomme ich es nicht deaktiviert.
<Bossmodus> Hallo
<bullgard4> Bossmodus: Du kannst hier einfach Deine Frage zu Ubuntu stellen und brauchst nicht erst freunlich zu grüßen. (Das erhöht die Übersichtlichkeit im Kanal.)
<bullgard4> exoon: Bei mir passiert das nicht. Vielleicht loggst Du Dich aus und wieder ein und wiederhoslt den Test. Und dann guckst Du in die Datei~/.xsession-errors nach einer diesbezüglichen Meldung.
<Bossmodus> Kennt sich hier jemand mit WPA2 Problemen bei einer Netgearkarte unter Ubuntu 12.10 aus?
<bullgard4> Bossmodus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/239253/ubuntu-12-10-wpa-connection-problem kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: wireless - Ubuntu 12.10 WPA Connection Problem - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Bossmodus> bullgard4 nein kenne ich nicht.
<ubinux> re hi @ all
<exoon> bullgard4, leider immer noch das gleiche verhalten. Sind die Daten in ~/.xsession-errors nur von dem letzten Neustart?
<bullgard4> exoon:  Ubuntu (und andere Betriebssysteme) machen eine neue Datei ~/.xsession-errors auf beim  Start des X-Sitzungsmanagers.
<bullgard4> exoon:  Vorher wird die alte Datei umbenannt in "old".
<exoon> ich versuch mal einen neuen Testuser
<bullgard4> Gute Idee!
<exoon> Beim Testuser habe ich das gleiche Verhalten. Ist das evtl. nur eine Funktion, die mich vorher nur nicht gestört hat? bullgard4, aber du sagst bei dir passiert das nicht? Mit xfce4
<bullgard4> exoon: Bei mir (Xfce4.8) passiert dies nicht.
<exoon> bullgard4, nvidia?
<bullgard4> Nein
<exoon> vieleicht ist der Treiber Schuld.
<bullgard4> exoon: Erscheint mir unwahrscheinlich.
<Mundus> Hi, ich wollte itunes in der aktuellen version mit Wine installieren (playonlinux) leider findet er nach Installation Verzeichnisse nicht. Hat jmd. Erfahrung in diesem Bereich und kann mir helfen?
<Mundus> Ach und dann habe ich noch ein weiteres Problem... Firefox lässt sich nur aus dem terminal starten und nicht mit dem Icon im Anwendungsmenü. Eine Recherche im Internet war bei mir nicht zielführend...
<Bossmodus> Mundus? Fehlermeldung @ Firefox?
<Mundus> Ohne, beim drücken des Buttons ist lediglich nach wenigen Sekunden ein defunct prozess entstanden... 
<TheInfinity> Mundus: für itunes 11 brauchst du das itunes10 installer script. scheint aber sehr buggy zu sein.
<Mundus> Was heißt das? Ich kriege Itunes nur virtualisiert zum laufen?
<Mundus> Ich habe eine Apple Telefon und würde es gerne weiter nutzen ;)
<stevieh> tja nun
<UbuPhillup> Mundus: ios kann das doch mitlerweile auch ohne Pc oder ?
<Mundus> Ja, aber Verwaltung von Kontakten, etc.
<Mundus> Musik nutze ich weniger, aber die Apps, Bilder, etc.
<sdx23> für Firefox einen Blick in die .xsession-errors werfen.
<stevieh> Mundus: kontakte syncst du aber eh mit einem lokalen Programm, da bringt itunes auch nix
<Mundus> @stehvieh: doch über Datenbackup (wobei du recht hast, kein syncen)
<Mundus> Ich verstehe nicht, was in der xsession-errors steht und vor allem, wie ich den Fehler behebe... Darf ich sie Pasten?
<Mundus_Linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576211/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tredory> hallo, wie kann ich bei ubuntu 12.10 im Nautilus ein Standardprogramm Festlegen ? Ich möchte das *.docx Dateien nicht mehr mit LibreOffice Writer sondern mit Softmaker TextMaker geöffnet werden. Über rechtsklick öffnen mit kann ich das zwar machen, aber ich kann keine Einstellungen finden um das als Standard festzulegen ?
<tredory> hat sich gerade erledigt
<ring0> tredory, gut ;)
<tredory> Man muss nicht über Rechtsklick -> Öffnen Mit  gehen da gehts nicht. Über Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Öffnen Mit gibts eine möglichkeit es als vorgabe zu setzen.
<ring0> so siehts aus
<tredory> kann ich im Unity in der dash startseite eigendlich irgendwie eigene Seiten Anlegen und da Programme einsortieren ? Standartmäßig finde ich das ehrlichgesagt extrem Bescheiden. Ich weiß z.b. von Programmen die ich nicht häufig verwende eventuell den Namen später nicht. und muss dann immer unter installierte Anwendungen aus der Riesen Liste raussuchen. Das ist doch mist :(
<tredory> und das Panel läuft eh über und ist zu klein 
<stevieh> tredory: ich denke nicht, aber dafür gibts den classic menu indicator
<tredory> der ist aber nicht im Softwarecenter drin oder ? wird nicht gefunden
<stevieh> kann gut sein , dass der aus irgendnem ppa ist.
<tredory> auf ubuntuusers steht beim classic menu indicator das Fremdpakete das System gefähren können. Das läuft aber einigermaßen sicher ?
<stevieh> das ist ein disclaimer, warum sollte ich den überstimmen? :-)
<dadrc> Unity hat doch irgendwie 'ne Favoritenfunktion, oder?
<tredory> dann klär mich auf wo ich die favoriten finde, ich hab sie bisher wohl immer übersehen ;)
<tredory> ahhh riskier ichs nu den indicator zu installation oder reg ich mich weiter über unity auf ? ... ;)
<dadrc> Hab gerade kein Unity hier
<tredory> ach ich installier den indicator jetzt einfach. Wenns nicht klappt hab ich in den letzten 3 Tagen genug erfahrung gesammelt das die neuinstallation von ubuntu ganz zügig klappt .
<tredory> ok, es funktioniert ;)
<matulla> guten tag beim druck auf email im netz öffnet evolution  kann ich das auf thunderbird umstellen  
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> hmhm
<dadrc> dann nicht.
<Bossmodus> Jemand da der sich mit WPA2 Problemen auskennt? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-probleme-ubuntu-12/
<kubine> Title: Wlan Probleme - Ubuntu 12.10 › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Minipluto> Bossmodus: hat es denn schon mal mit WPA2 funktioniert, in irgendeiner Version, oder steht irgendwo, dass WPA2 mit dem Chipsatz funktioniert?
<Bossmodus> Ja, damals bei Kubuntu 10.? hatte ich es geschafft diese Karte wie bei WinXp mit WPA2 zu benutzen (ndiswrapper) war da eine große Hilfe. Nun, nachdem ich Windows nichtmehr sehen kann bekomme ich es nicht hin, mich zu meinem Netzwerk mit Ubuntu 12.10 zu connecten. Hab alles so gemacht wie damals. :(
<Bossmodus> Habe hier ebenfalls noch eine D-Link Airplus DWL-520+ liegen, diese ist allerdings nicht WPA2 fähig und mir somit unnütz.
<Bossmodus> ich überlege grade. Ein User hat im Thread von einem Bug unter 12.10 berichtet. Ob dieser bug bei 12.04 auch da ist?
<Minipluto> Bossmodus: und den Thread hast du dir auch schon angesehen? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/verbindungsprobleme-mit-wlan-marvel-8339-libe/#post-1888522
<kubine> Title: Verbindungsprobleme mit WLAN Marvel 8335 Libertas › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Bossmodus> Gelesen ja, allerdings bin ich nicht sicher ob dass für meine Netzwerkkarte geht.
<Bossmodus> Leider nein, weiterhin connectet er nicht.
<Minipluto> Bossmodus: hmm da hab ich leider auch keine Lösung parat. Ich würde vielleicht mal mit einer Ubuntu 9.10 Live CD ausprobieren, obs damit geht, weil da ja jemand behauptet, dass es dort funktioniert.
<Bossmodus> Ich habe hier glaube ich irgendwo eine Kubuntu 10 live cd
<Bossmodus> Aber damit weiss ich ja dass es geht
<Bossmodus> Ich versuche das ganze jetzt gleich mal mit einer 12.04 livecd
<Minipluto> ach ich bin auch in der Zeile in der WLAN-Karten Liste verrutscht, du hattest ja v3
<Minipluto> Bossmodus: da ist klar dass das mit Marvell nicht funktioniert, weil die V3 hat laut der Liste einen Prism 54 Chipsatz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Chips%C3%A4tze#Prism-54-GT-Duette-Indigo
<kubine> Title: Chipsätze › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Bossmodus> Ich werde nun die livecd booten
<rastamann> wefwef
<Bossmodus> Weiterhin bekomme ich keine Verbindung :(
<Minipluto> Bossmodus: ich hatte vorhin noch geschrieben (da hattest du Timeout), dass ich mich vertan habe. V3 hat ja einen anderen Chipsatz und nicht Marvell
<Minipluto> Bossmodus: laut Wiki kann es sein, dass man für den Prism 54 Chipsatz erst Pakete nachinstallieren muss. das wäre eine Alternative zum ndiswrapper http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Chips%C3%A4tze#Prism-54-GT-Duette-Indigo
<kubine> Title: Chipsätze › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Bossmodus>  Sicher das v3 kein marvell hat?
<Bossmodus> V3 hat marvekl
<Bossmodus> *marvell
<Ekkehardt> Wie kann man eigentlich die Reihenfolge der Autostarts in Gnome beeinflussen?
<dadrc> Kann man?
<Ekkehardt> Keine Ahnung, aber es heißt immer: Wenn Sie devilspie einsetzen, achten sie darauf dass es VOR den Programmen gestartet wird, die es beeinflussen soll.
<ulrich> Hallo. Ich versuche im ICE den T-Online Service Hotspot zu nutzen. Die WLAN-Verbindung wird auch aufgebaut. Aber wenn ich dann den Browser (FF) starte, sollte ich die Login-Seite bekommen. Aber FF bringt nach längerer Zeit nur einen "Server-Fehler" oder so.
<ulrich> Hat jemand eine Idee dazu?
<Ultragamer> hallo,
<Ultragamer> wollte mal fragen ob ubuntu einen deutschen hilfe channel hat?
<beaver74> ulrich, Firewall aktiv?
<beaver74> wobei.. eher nicht
<ulrich> beaver74: Ups, keine Ahnung...
<Ekkehardt> Konkret ist das Problem folgendes: Ich habe conky und gnome-terminal, die beide beim Login in Gnome gestartet werden sollen. Für devilspie habe ich je eine Konfiguration für die Fenster angelegt. Offenbar wird devilspie vor conky, aber nach gnome-terminal gestartet, denn die Einstellungen für conky greifen, diejenigen fürs Terminal nicht.
<beaver74> Ultragamer, die befindest dich in einem.. oder welche Art Channel meinst du?
<Ultragamer> ok dann frag ich einfach mal, ich habe folgendes problem. Ich wollte ubuntu auf meinem laptop instalieren , jedoch fehlen mir treiber für die verbindung über lan oder wlan und eines beötige ich zum instalieren da mir weitere treiber fehlen. sonst bricht es ständig ab. 
<Ultragamer> also muss ich irgendwie eine internet verbindung für die instalation hinbekommen
<Ultragamer> da liegt mein problem :)
<beaver74> ulrich, die Netwerkeinstellungen wurden alle korrekt übertragen vom DHCP? Also IP-Adresse, DNS und Gateway?
<ulrich> beaver74, das weiß ich nicht. Wie kann ich das überprüfen bzw. feststellen?
<beaver74> ulrich, puh.. mit welchem OS bist du denn unterwegs?
<Ultragamer> fesptplatte ist komplett leer, sticks hab ich zur genüge. hatte auch schon daran gedacht über pc auf usb zu instalieren und dann anschliesend dort die treiber zu instalieren, danach von diesem usb aus zu instalieren, ist das möglich?
<ulrich> beaver74, xubuntu
<Ekkehardt> Ultragamer: Ich hatte mal einen Laptop, wo die WLAN-Karte nicht out-of-the-box ging. Da hab ich das Paket linux-firmware-nonfree, das für die Karte nötig war, auf einen USB-Stick gelegt und dann manuell installiert.
<Ultragamer> ok
<Ultragamer> dsa hatte ich noch net funtkioniert
<beaver74> ulrich, sorry, vergiss die Frage :) .. $ ifconfig, route und /etc/resolv.conf ansehen, imho.. oder in deinem grafischen Netzwerkmanager.
<Ultragamer> ok
<Ekkehardt> Ultragamer: Du müsstest nur rausfinden, welcheKarte du hast und im Wiki schaun, welches Paket benötigt wird. Es gibt da ne Liste mit WLAN-Karten.
<Lothenon> ultragamer du könntest dir ein kleines startscript schreiben, welches mit wartezeiten arbeitet und dieses zum autostart hinzufügen. so könntest du dann sagen, dass bsp. nach 30 sekunden erst die anderen programme geladen werden sollen
<Ultragamer> wlan muss ich bei live was dazu sagen
<Ultragamer> es geht kurze zeit aber bricht alle paar minuten die verbindung ab
<Ultragamer> wicd
<Ekkehardt> Lothenon: Ich hatte die Autostartfrage gestellt. Danke für den Tipp, so werd ichs machen :)
<Ultragamer> eth0 ist nichtmal auf der liste xD
<Lothenon> äh, ja :D
<Lothenon> Ekkehardt> für die genaue zeit für wait musst du mal etwas schauen, denn manchmal geht es recht zügig und manchmal dauert es etwas, bis erstes ereignis auch tatsächlich geladen ist
<beaver74> !paste > ulrich , du kannst die Ausgabe auch gerne hier her senden
<kubine> ulrich , du kannst die Ausgabe auch gerne hier her senden: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ulrich> beaver74, gut, das kann ich beim nächsten Mal im Zug machen. Mein Problem: was sollte ich dort vorfinden?
<ulrich> beaver74, und jetzt im Moment zeigt keiner der drei irgendetwas Relvantes, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.
<beaver74> ulrich, sende die Ausgaben hierher, da kann dir dann geholfen werden
<ubinux> re hi @ all
<Ekkehardt> Lothenon: Ja, skript ist getippt, erstma mit ner sekunde. Jetz schau ich mal
<ubinux> sdx23: ich habe das problem mit der darstellung 1152x864 gelöst bekommen. mein gerät ist CRT1. dein xrandr -q brachte mir den erfolg. danke
<beaver74> ulrich, auch in /var/log/syslog einen Blick zu werfen könnte aufschlussreich sein, schau was dort über deine WLAN-Karte ausgegeben wird. Schön ist oft ein 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in einer Konsole offen zu haben und dann eine Aktion auszuführen hilfreich.
<ubinux> bullgard4: ich habe immer noch das problem mit der tastatur, wo wir vor ein paar tagen von geredet haben. mal ist sie nach nem neustart einfach weg, mal da. habe aber herausgefunden, wenn sie nicht geht nach einen neustart und ich dann auf bereitschaft gehe, und wieder in den normalen modus gehe, ist die tastatur jedes mal da
<bullgard4> ubinux: IIch würde die Datei /var/log/dmesg angucken nach einem Neustart.
<ubinux> bullgard4: wonach in etwa sollte ich schauen?
<bullgard4> ubinux: Nach allem, was nach "Tastatur" riecht. Ich kann das im Moment nicht genauer beschreiben.
<ubinux> bullgard4: ok danke
<bullgard4> ubinux: Guck zuerst mal nach "kbd".
<ulrich> beaver74: jetzt habe ich ein paar Ausgaben unter http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413712/ abgelegt. Darunter auch Ausschnitte aus der syslog von vor ein paar Tagen aus dem ICE, die relevant sein könnten.
<kubine> Title: ICE Telekom › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubinux> bullgard4: ja, werd ich gleich mal machen, werde gleich mal neustarten und dann /var/log/dmesg nach kbd durchforste, und ps/2 mal sehen wies aussieht
<bullgard4> ja
<beaver74> ulrich, mir fällt es gerade schwer das paste zu betrachten, bin nur mobil im Internet.. aber es wird bestimmt jemand einen Blick hineinwerfen.
<ulrich> beaver74, ok. Danke trotzdem!
<beaver74> Sehr gern.
<beaver74> ulrich, bist du denn am 25. Feb. ins Netz gekommen?
<beaver74> ulrich, eine aktuelle Ausgabe von syslog wäre hilfreicher :)
<ulrich> beaver, der graphische Netzwerkmanager zeigt eine Verbindung über WLAN zu Telekom_ICE an. Aber Firefox kommt nicht ins Netz.
<ubinux> bullgard4: habe nur 3 einträge mit kbd oder ps/2. davon ist dieser mit einer meldung. i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
<beaver74> ulrich, ein aktuelles 'cat /var/log/syslog | grep eth1' koenntest mal pasten
<beaver74> ulrich, und wie sah das am 25ten aus?
<bullgard4> ubinux: Damit könnte Dein Fehler im Zusammenhang stehen.
<ulrich> beaver74, heute: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413717/
<kubine> Title: Syslog ulrich › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ulrich> beaver74, am 25.2.:http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413722/
<kubine> Title: Syslog ulrich 25.2. › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> ulrich, bist du denn da im ICE ins Netz gekommen?
<ulrich> beaver74, wie gesagt: die WLAN-Verbindung zu Telekom_ICE wird offenbar aufgebaut, dann aber kommt Firefox nicht weiter. Oder wie meinst Du die Frage?
<ubinux> bullgard4: und gibts da nen weg das problem wenns daran liegt zu löse? wenn ja, in etwa wie?
<beaver74> ulrich, ob das am 25ten auch so war, oder konntest du an dem Tag mit dem fx surfen?
<ulrich> beaver74, am 25. im ICE hatte ich offenbar eine WLAN-Verbindung zu Telekom_ICE, konnte aber mit fx nicht surfen. Jetzt gerade habe ich eine WLAN-Verbindung zu meiner FritzBox zuhause und kann auch surfen.
<beaver74> ulrich, es sieht so aus als wenn im ICE versucht worden wäre deine FritzBox zu erreichen. Du bist dir sicher im Netzwerkmanager auch den richtigen HotSpot gewählt zu haben?
<bullgard4> ubinux: Ich würde folgendes versuchen: Gemäß http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Shell in den Auswahlmenü-Modus wechseln und dann in die Kommandozeile wechseln. Dort "i8042.nopnp" hinzufügen und weiter booten und sehen, ob dann der Rechner auf Tastaureingaben reagiert.
<kubine> Title: Shell › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> +t
<beaver74> ulrich, IP und die Route waren 'anscheinend' korrekt gesetzt, wenn ich das richtig deute.. aber der DNS wurde nicht korrekt eingestellt.
<ulrich> beaver74, ja, ziemlich sicher, denn es wurde ja eine WLAN-Verbindung vom Netzwerkmanager angezeigt, und meine FritzBox war weit, weit weg. Aber das könnte ich bei der nächsten Reise nochmal genauer checken.
<ubinux> bullgard4: danke werd ich gleich mach versuchen. danke schonmal für deine mühen
<beaver74> ulrich, nein, du hast schon recht..
<ulrich> beaver74, kann ich da ggf. manuell nachjustieren? Ich meine: im Zug.
<ulrich> beaver74... für den DNS, meine ich natürlich
<beaver74> ulrich, eigentlich sollte das vom DHCP erledigt werden.. das kannst du machen, ist aber nicht der saubere Weg. Du könntest einen öffentlichen DNS manuell eintragen, da würde ich dich bitten den entsprechenden Wiki Artikel zu lesen.
<beaver74> ulrich, z.B. diesen hier : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DNS_Problembehebung?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: DNS Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ulrich> beaver74, o.k. Die nächste Zugfahrt kommt am Montag, ich werd mal versuchen... Vielen Dank!
<beaver74> ulrich, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ich würde aber auch mal testweise den avahi-daemon im ICE deaktivieren.
<beaver74> ulrich, Gutes Gelingen!
<beaver74> ulrich, 'sudo stop avahi-daemon' , und dann den HotSpot nochmals im Netzwerkmanager aufrufen.
<ulrich> beaver74, gut, werde ich auch versuchen.
<beaver74> ulrich, dann kannst die immer noch durch die genannte Wiki-Seite prügeln ;)
<beaver74> jup
<beaver74> s/die/dich/
<daswort> huhu beaver74 
<rastamann> x
<subz3r0> nabend
<BlackMage> kann man alle eingebundeten Partitionen auflisten?
<subz3r0> jemand nen tipp, wie ich auf die schnelle nen mp4 in nen mp3 umwandeln kann? habs mit mplayer versucht. will aber nicht so wie ich das gern hätte :)
<subz3r0> BlackMage: mount?
<stevieh> subz3r0: du meinst den Ton von einem mp4 rausziehen?
<subz3r0> stevieh: exakt
<ppq> avconv -i bla.mp4 blub.mp3
<subz3r0> ppq: gehört das nicht zum ffmpeg?
<ppq> subz3r0: libav-tools ist ein fork von ffmpeg. letzteres wird demnächst aus debian und ubuntu repos rausfliegen
<subz3r0> dachte geht evtl mit boardmitteln, bzw mit ner standard installation von 12.04. wollte nicht extra was installen. ffmpeg ist auch bissel aufgebläht für den zweck
<ppq> es ist einfach und schnell
<subz3r0> ich knusper hier mit extremen platzproblemen... deshalb... ;)
<subz3r0> aber ich bügel es mal fix drüber. merci @ppq
<ppq> das sind, wenn's hochkommt, 5 MiB inklusive aller abhängigkeiten die bei dir mitgezogen würden
<ppq> paket heißt libav-tools wie gesagt. keine ursache
<jokrebel> subz3r0: http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_aac/mp4_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux
<kubine> Title: Howto:convert aac/mp4 to wav/mp3/ogg on Linux - Linux Multimedia Wiki (at gimpel.gi.funpic.de)
<subz3r0> jokrebel: genau das hab ich versucht. da es sich aber um nen mp4 handelt, also mit video, wollte er nicht so wirklich. hab x möglichkeiten durch, jedoch ohne erfolg. aber danke :)
<subz3r0> m4a geht ohne probs. mp4 will er nicht. warum auch immer
<ppq> subz3r0: dann versuch erstmal die tonspur rauszukopieren. avconv -i bla.mp4 -vn -acodec copy blub.m4a
<subz3r0> bin grad dabei :>
<Bossmodus> Jokrebel?
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Ja?
<Bossmodus> Ich habe gestern Abend rausgefundet warum ich meine D-Link Karte nicht benutzen könnte. Also muss ich weiterhin die Netgear irgendwie ans laufen bringen.
<Bossmodus> Die Dlink DWL-520+ unterstützt kein WPA2.
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Und WPA?
<Bossmodus> WPA schon.
<Bossmodus> Aber kann bei mir zu Hause nur WPA2 nutzen :3
<jokrebel> Und dass der Netgear unter Ubuntu WPA2 kann weist Du woher?
<Bossmodus> Dem Ubuntuusers wiki und bei (K)ubuntu 10.10 habe ich WPA2 selber genutzt mit dieser Karte.
<Bossmodus> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Netgear
<kubine> Title: Netgear › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> ich betanke mich :)
<subz3r0> euch noch nen schönes weekend
<jokrebel> ist das ein USB? Dann gib bitte (nochmal?) ein "lsusb" in einen Pastebin
<Bossmodus> Nein, ist kein USB, ist ein PCI.
<Bossmodus> lspci in einen Paste?
<jokrebel> dann "lspci" bitte
<Bossmodus> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413727/
<kubine> Title: lspci von Bossmodus › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> dachte Netgear?
<Bossmodus> Ist auch eingebaut? :o
<Bossmodus>  Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 -> Netgear WG311v3
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Zeile 22 spricht was anderes.
<jokrebel> ah? Wo steht das?
<Bossmodus> Also meine Glaskugel verrät mir. Wenn ich meine PC öffne und draufgucke, steht dort Netgear WG311v3
<Bossmodus> Moment
<bekks> In Zeile 22... :P
<Bossmodus> Marvel 8335 ID 11ab:1faa
<Bossmodus> Steht im Wiki
<Bossmodus> Sollte es KEINE Netgear WG311v3 sein belehre mich bitte eines besseren.
<Bossmodus> Noch irgendetwas was ich dir geben könnte was deine Hilfe erleichtern würde?
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Hast Du denn ein 32 oder 64-Bit Ubuntu?
<Bossmodus> 32bit
<jokrebel> was sagt ein "rfkill list"?
<Bossmodus> Moment bitte.
<Bossmodus> Nichts.
<jokrebel> Such mal in deinem Paketmanager nach "ndis* - was ist da alles installiert (und was nicht)?
<jokrebel> und vor allem in der richtigen 32bit-Version?
<Bossmodus> da steht windows wlan (ndisgtk) und ist beides installiert.
<_d4vid> wer hat tunnelbroker ueber fritzbox laufen?
<_d4vid> hallo.
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/NdisWrapper kennst Du und hast es genauestens gelesen und befolgt? Wo klemmt es ggf. dort?
<kubine> Title: NdisWrapper › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Bossmodus> Kenne ich und ja.
<Bossmodus> Habe auch das Achtung! beachtet.
<Bossmodus> Allerdings ohne Erfolg.
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/NdisWrapper#Fehlersuche und das folgende schon durch?
<kubine> Title: NdisWrapper › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Bossmodus> dmesg | egrep 'ndis|wlan'  hab ich noch nicht
<jokrebel> _d4vid: Was ist tunnelbroker?
<_d4vid> jokrebel, tunnelbroker.net
<_d4vid> ipv6 runnel
<_d4vid> *t
<Bossmodus> http://pastebin.com/ZvGp4uh5
<kubine> Title: root@Kai-Linux-PC:/home/kai# dmesg | egrep 'ndis|wlan' [ 15.530817] ndiswrap - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Bossmodus> Ich wage zu behaupten dass das Böse ist. :D Es leuchtet stellenweise so schön rot.
<Bossmodus> Zeile 24-27 gefallen mir nicht.
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Wieso bist Du root?
<Bossmodus> kp, keine Lust immer sudo einzugeben.
<jokrebel>  : Bossmodus: .Und paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Bossmodus> http://pastebin.com/ansZ6nYt
<kubine> Title: root@Kai-Linux-PC:/home/kai# lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Dist - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Bossmodus> Und kannste damit was anfangen?
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Was sagt "iwconfig"?
<Bossmodus> http://pastebin.com/EgsbTud5
<kubine> Title: root@Kai-Linux-PC:/home/kai# iwconfig wlan0 IEEE 802.11g ESSID:off/any - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<apollo13> root?
 * apollo13 teilt haue aus
<apollo13> man sudo
<Bossmodus> Warum :(?
<Bossmodus> sudo su ist doch dass selbe als wenn ich immer sudo eingebe oder?
<bekks> NEIN.
<apollo13> von der tatsache dass sudo su auch falsch ist?
<Bossmodus> Wuuus?
<bekks> Ist es definitiv nicht.
<apollo13> tatsache abgesehen*
<Bossmodus> sudo su macht mich zum root
<apollo13> ja aber falsch
<bekks> Was aber kein sudo -i ist
<bekks> und auch kein sudo su - 
<bekks> Was auch wieder falsch ist.
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Hat Deine SSID, ESSID oder der Schlüssel vielleicht Sonderzeichen? Oder sendet Dein Router auf einem Kanal höher als (glaub) 11?
<Bossmodus> Ehm bei Windoof war es Channel 3
<Bossmodus> Und SSID hat Leerzeichen
<bekks> Aua.
<alles-wird-gut> nach apt-get update && apt-get upgrade erscheint "Vorbereitung zum Ersetzen von adobereader-deu 9.5.1-1precise1 (durch .../adobereader-deu_9.5.4-1precise1_i386.deb)  No LSB modules are available."
<alles-wird-gut> und mehr tut sich nicht.
<alles-wird-gut> bleibt hängen.
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Na dann wissen wir vermutlich an was es liegt…
<alles-wird-gut> gleiches gilt bei sudo apt-get install -f
<Bossmodus> Darf ich was anmerken?
<Bossmodus> Damals bei Kubuntu 10 war es ein anderer Router der kein Leerzeichen in der ssid hatte
<jokrebel> alles-wird-gut: …oder ist einfach nur länger beschäftigt?
<alles-wird-gut> hmm :/
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Ja eben! Leerzeichen _kann_ Probleme machen …
<alles-wird-gut> kann auch sien.
<alles-wird-gut> sorry *duck, gestern habe ich nach einer gefühlten halben Stunde den prozess abgewürgt.
<Bossmodus> Okay.
<alles-wird-gut> nun hat es geklappt, sorry für Unanehmlichkeiten ...
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Sämtlichen Unkenrufen zum trotz sind Sonderzeichen in der Computerwelt immer noch teils Problematisch.
<Bossmodus> Dann werde ich nun meinen Netzwerkadministrator kontaktieren :D
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Guter Plan! Und frag ihn ruhig warum um alles in der Welt er da Sonderzeichen reinpackt. Es gibt nur wenige, die _keine_ Probleme machen.
<Bossmodus> Das ist die Standardeinstellung, da wir seit dem 2.01.13 nen neuen Router/Leitung haben.
<Bossmodus> Danke für die Hilfe. Auf auf und davon!
<Bossmodus> Ein entgültiger test noch
<Bossmodus> Handy accespoint ohne sonderzeichen mit wpa2
<Bossmodus> wenn das geht eskalier ich.
<tredory_> Hallo, ich würde ganz gerne mein Ubuntu 12.10 zum Kubuntu machen, da mir die Unity Oberfläche auch nach 2 Tagen Testen absolut kein bisschen zusagt. kann ich im synaptic einfach den kubuntu-desktop installieren, oder gibt das nachträglich irgendwelche Probleme ?
<bullgard4> tredory_: Ja, das kannst Du machen.
<bullgard4> Irgenwelche Problemchen wird es dann noch geben, aber die werden klein sein und sich wahrscheinlich lösen lassen.
<Ekkehardt> tredory_: Das Installiern macht keine Probleme. Musst halt nur schaun, dass du alle KDE-Pakete installierst die du brauchst. Es ist imho etwas mehr als das kubuntu-desktop-Paket, was ein Kubuntu ausmacht.
<tredory_> aber die notwendigen Pakete die dazo benötigt werden sollte synaptic ja automatisch mitziehen oder ?
<bullgard4> die wichtigsten ja.
<bekks> tredory_: kde-full liefert Dir ein vollständiges KDE, mit allen zusätzlichen Paketen, die kubuntu-desktop nicht installiert. "Zusätzlich" im Sinne von "noch mehr".
<tredory_> aber generell funktionieren die Programme die ich jetzt im Ubuntu installiert habe auch im Kubuntu oder muss ich die dann neu draufziehen ?
<bekks> bullgard4: Falsch. Alle Pakete, die kubuntu-desktop braucht, werden bei der Installation auch mitinstalliert.
<bekks> tredory_: Funktioniert alles.
<tredory_> ok, dann werd ich die Umwandlung mal einleiten.
<bekks> Da wird nichst umgewandelt...
<bekks> Da wird nur KDE installiert.
<Ekkehardt> tredory_: Größere Probleme wirds erst geben, wenn du anfängst Pakete zu entfernen.
<bekks> Ekkehardt: Nö. Weil der Paketmanager die Abhängigkeiten auflöst.
<tredory_> entfernen tu ich ja nix ;) unity darf gerne drauf bleiben
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Hab ich auch immer gedacht, aber letztens hab ich in Backtrack, was ja auf Ubuntu basiert, Gnome erst installiert und danach entfernt. Ich hatte nicht den Ausgangszustand, sondern ein unbenutzbares System.
<bekks> Ekkehardt: Backtrack ist hier nicht supported. Was das tut, nicht tut, kaputtmacht, oder auch nicht, spielt hier keine Rolle.
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Ich hab auch nie eine Supportfarge zu Backtack gestellt und das werde ich auch nie tun. Es ist nur ein Beispiel gewesen, dass nicht alles funktionieren muss...
<tredory_> Ich installiere dann KDE und kann dan beim anmelde wenn ich denn nochmal lust drauf haben sollte auch wieder Unity starten. Nur mit Unity werde ich nicht warm, für mich das eine auf desktop aufgeblasene Handy oberfläche ;)
<bekks> Ja, das ist mir schon klar. Nur weiss hier keiner, was Backtrack tut oder nicht tut, wenn es um Paketabhängigkeiten geht.
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Muss ja auch keiner wissen.
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Aber stimmt schon, unter Ubuntu hat bei mir bis jetzt die Paketverwaltung einwandfrei gearbeitet.
<tredory_> 297 Pakete die er jetzt draufschaufelt
<bekks> Japp.
<Ekkehardt> tredory_: Das muss so.
<tredory_> das ja einfach ;)
<Ekkehardt> tredory_: Deshalb mag ich Linuxe mit so ner Paketverwaltung wie apt. Unter Windows ist die Softwarepflege immer eher krampfig.
<Bossmodus> jokrebel?
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Ja? Und Du kannst auch gern einfach alle hier fragen.
<Bossmodus> Der Netzwerkadministrator wird die SSID bald ändern!
<jokrebel> Bossmodus: Gut! Bald ist wann? 
<Bossmodus> Morgen oder so :b
<tredory> Hallo, wie bekomme ich unter kubuntu die Multimediatasten der Tastatur ans laufen ? unter ubuntu vorher gingen sie, nun habe ich allerdings den kde desktop installiert und eingerichtet (läuft soweit alles) nur ist mir aufgefallen das hier nun die Tasten nicht funktionieren. Als Musikplayer ist Guayadeque drauf. Wie gesagt unter ubuntu lies sich der player über die tasten nopch steuern
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-02
<tredory> ok, schläft wohl schon alles ;) ich versuchs morgen nochmal und geh nun auch ins bett
<ubinux> moin zusammen
<ubinux> ich habe google-chrome installiert und firefox deinstalliert, und wenn ich jetzt zb hier aus weechat nen link öffne geht google-chrome zwar auf, aber die linkadresse steht nicht in der adresszeile. wo liegt mein fehler?
<daswort> kommt darauf an. Aus anderen anwendungen heraus Links öffnen funktioniert normal? ubinux 
<ubinux> daswort: nein alle links die aus anderen programmen kommen, zb auch thunderbird, werden nach den browserstart nicht angezeigt bzw geladen im chrome
<daswort> hast du irgend etwas mit dem chrome gemacht? Ist er als Standardanwendung für https/http eingetragen?
<ubinux> ja ist er und sonst habe ich nix gemacht mit dem chrome. nur installiert, vorher firefox deinstalliert
<daswort> welche DE?
<ubinux> was meinst du mit DE? sprache?
<daswort> Arbeitsumgebung = Desktop Environment
<ubinux> unity
<daswort> komisch
<daswort> starte den browser mal im terminal und klicke dann einen link bei geöffneten chrome
<ubinux> er hat wieder ein neues browser-fenster aufgemacht, adresszeile ist leer und tut sonst nix
<daswort> im terminal steht nichts? ubinux 
<ubinux> da steht einiges, kann ich nix mit anfangen
<daswort> Dann kopiere das mal nach http://paste.ubuntuusers.de und zeig den Link.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubinux> daswort: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413732/
<kubine> Title: google-chrome › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> Hattest du mal Chromium installiert? Und warum eigentlich Chrome statt chromium?
<daswort> Ggf: lösche mal ~/.config/google-chrome
<ubinux> ich habe kein chromium installiert oder installiert gehabt
<ubinux> und wieso chrome statt chromium, ist das nicht das gleiche?
<daswort> nein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium
<kubine> Title: Chromium › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> Welche Ubuntu-Version? ubinux 
<ubinux> daswort: 12.10
<daswort> bringt das löschen des verzeichnises etwas? ubinux 
<ubinux> nein brachte nix, mit dem löschen
<daswort> hast du chrome davor beendet und danach neugestartet?
<daswort> Kannst du Webseiten manuell aufrufen? 
<ubinux> ja ich hatte chrome beendet davor
<ubinux> ja manuell kann ich webseiten aufrufen
<ubinux> ich installier mal chromium
<ubinux> daswort: habe google-chrome de-installiert und chromium installiert und die links werden nun geöffnet
<daswort> komisch
<ubinux> finde ich echt seltsam
<ubinux> daswort: meine links gehen wieder auf, nen anderen browser habe ich auch. danke für deine mühen ;-)
<daswort> ubinux~ wenn du den unterschied zwischen chrome und chromium eh nicht kennst, dann nutze chromium!
<daswort> ubinux~ http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chromium#Unterschiede-zwischen-Google-Chrome-und-Chromium
<kubine> Title: Chromium › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubinux> daswort: danke, jetzt kenn ich den unterscheid
<ubinux> ie*
<Selfarian> Hallo zusammen, ich möchte gerne den ubuntu lts-server von einem usb-stick über die serielle konsole installieren (ist eine NAS ohne Grafikkarte).
<Selfarian> Ich habe nun einen USB Stick, von dem ich booten kann, allerdings bekomme ich - sobald er vom stick bootet - kein Bild mehr. Ich hatte hierzu schon etwas gefunden : http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3215/ allerdings hat das nicht funktioniert. Ich hab auch schon die variante versucht, mich blind durch das Menü (sprache auswählen -> F6 -> Bootparameter um "console=ttyS0" ergänzen) zu navigieren, allerdings ohne erfolg :(
<kubine> Title: Idea #3215: "Headless Install (Serial Console and/or SSH)" - Ubuntu brainstorm (at brainstorm.ubuntu.com)
<Selfarian> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<bekks> Selfarian: du musst in der boot loader config auf dem Stick angeben, dass bereits das boot menü über die serielle Konsole laufen soll.
<Selfarian> ah... ich seh grad... wäre das soweit korrekt, wenn ich das in die \boot\grub\grub.cfg mit einfüge? http://pastebin.com/6PWdrjZB
<kubine> Title: # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update # /boot/grub/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Selfarian> momentan sieht sie so aus: http://pastebin.com/cTfwnftW
<kubine> Title: if loadfont /boot/grub/font.pf2 ; then set gfxmode=auto insmod efi_gop ins - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<lordrost> hallo
<lordrost> ist es normal dass der prozess gnome-shell so viel cpu verbraucht?
<bekks> Wieviel verbraucht er denn?
<lordrost> zwischen 20 und 70
<bekks> Auf was für einer CPU?
<lordrost> meinst du welches modell?
<bekks> Ja.
<lordrost> ich hab einen AMD Athlon X2 DualCore QL-66x2
<lordrost> sagt die systemüberwachung^^
<lordrost> und 3,6GiB ram
<lordrost> bekks ist das bei dir auch so dass die gnome-shell soviel cpu  braucht?
<Ekkehardt> lordrost: Ich hab immer so um die 55%, aber da sind auch auf 8 Arbeitsflächen massig Fenster von allem möglichen auf.
<lordrost> hm..
<lordrost> kann es sein dass der treiber von der grafikkarte ned gscheit geht und er deshalb die grafiksachen mit der cpu rechnet?
<bekks> Der rechnet nie mit der Grafikkarte.
<lordrost> nie?
<bekks> Nie. 
<bekks> Nur bei Dingen wie einem Videoplayer, etc. der das unterstützt.
<lordrost> hm ok
<bekks> Das hilft Dir aber kein bisschen, wenn du 83427 Fenster offen hast.
<lordrost> und kann man irgendwie das obere panel ein bissl einstellen?
<lordrost> z.b. die uhr wird automatisch verkleinert, jetzt seh ich nur noch 3 punkte statt der uhrzeit
<lordrost> is ein bissl unpraktisch
<p01nt3r> guten tag. kennt jemand einen weg, den neuen jdownloader nach dem systemstart minimiert starten zu lassen?
<p01nt3r> habe es mit alltray probiert (auch aus einem shell-script), aber hat nicht geklappt.
<ppq> p01nt3r: in jdownloader: erweiterungen -> tray icon. da den haken bei "minimiert starten"
<ppq> p01nt3r: und sonst einfach nen normalen autostart anlegen zur jd.sh
<srtu> hi, sagtmal wie kann ich denn in gnome3 die versteckten dateien bei der suche (nautilus) mit einbeziehen?
<ppq> srtu: die sollten angezeigt werden, wenn du strg+h drückst
<srtu> ja das weiß ich
<p01nt3r> ppq, die erweiterung gibts bei mir nicht…
<srtu> aber wenn ich suchen will?
<srtu> zbsp. in homeverzeichniss
<srtu> da liegen ja die ganzen verstecken ordner, und in denen will ich auch suchen
<ppq> p01nt3r: dann geh auf erweiterungen und setz den haken beim tray icon addon
<srtu> ich lass mir die zwar anzeigen, aber suchen tut der da net drinne
<p01nt3r> ppq, wenn ich auf erweiterungen klicke, passiert nichts.
<ppq> p01nt3r: in den einstellungen, meine ich. nicht oben im menü
<p01nt3r> ppq, habe darunter nur 3 teile: "herunterfahren", "support chat" und "übersetzer".
<srtu> also in /home/srtu dann STRG+h und STRG+f Suchbegriff eingeben und fertig, aber der geht net in die .<DIR>´s
<p01nt3r> ppq, ich bin in den einstellungen.
<ppq> p01nt3r: aha, merkwürdig. hast du via webinstall-script installiert oder dieses komplettpaket runtergeladen?
<p01nt3r> ppq, per ppa.
<p01nt3r> lt. wiki
<ppq> okay, die methode kenne ich nicht
<p01nt3r> ppq, ich habe auch (zumindest in meinem home-verz.) keine jd.sh datei.
<p01nt3r> ppq, hast du es per komplett-paket installiert bei dir?
<ppq> p01nt3r: ich nutze immer nur das webinstall-script: wget http://212.117.163.148/jd.sh && chmod a+x jd.sh && ./jd.sh
<ppq> p01nt3r: dann wird es im home-verzeichnis des jeweiligen benutzers in einem versteckten verzeichnis ~/.jd/ installiert, die jd.sh ist dort auch drin - über die startet man
<p01nt3r> ppq, und in dem script kann man minimierten autostart verwenden oder wie funktioniert das dann?
<ppq> p01nt3r: ich habe so installiert und bei mir gibt es die minimiert-starten option
<p01nt3r> also als option beim aufruf, so etwas wie ./jd.sh -minimized ?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> in den einstellungen
<ppq> wie gesagt...
<p01nt3r> dann ist das aber nicht die ganz neue version, oder?
<ppq> habs dir doch gerade beschrieben
<ppq> doch
<p01nt3r> ich teste es mal aus
<ppq> die updatet sich modular selbst
<p01nt3r> ppq, das ist nicht die neue beta-version aber trotzdem danke ^^
<ppq> p01nt3r: es gibt eine betaversion? hm. dann wurden wohl noch nicht alle addons portiert
<p01nt3r> ppq, nein wurden sie nicht, es soll aber angeblich mit "alltray jdownloader &" minimiert startbar sein, was aber leider nicht funktioniert. scheinbar muss man einfach noch warten...
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Hab jetzt da zwar nur oberflächlich gelesen, aber es geht um etwas im Beta-Stadium? Was erwartest Du?
<ppq> jokrebel: dass alles auf anhieb klappt und es keine bugs gibt, selbstverständlich. was denkst du denn
<p01nt3r> nein, das erwarte ich nicht. die beta ist aber schon eine ganze weile raus und jetzt wurde die kürzlich umgemodelt. kann ja sein, dass so etwas dann funktioniert und genauso gut hätte es sein können, dass hier jemand gewusst hätte, wie es funktioniert - falls.
<p01nt3r> und dass er verbuggt ist, weiss und akzeptiere ich auch.
<p01nt3r> schönen tag noch!
<Markus11> Hey. Ich würde gerne via Kommandozeile die letzten x Zeichen jeder Datei in einem Verzeichnis entfernen. Wie gehe ich da am besten vor?
<Markus11> Also nur die letzten Buchstaben des Dateinamens.
<HUELK> j #android-de
<apricot1> Mesenger Jitsi - keon Video. Hatte mit Skype dieselben Schwierigkeiten sind aber gelöst. Mit Jitsi gelingt das nicht (LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype)
<stevieh1> MarkusH: vielleicht so mal schauen: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/07/bash-string-manipulation/
<MarkusH> stevieh1: Markus11 ist nicht mehr da ;)
<stevieh1> oh ;-)
<stevieh1> stimmt, ich hab away messages für "longtimenotalk" gäste abgestellt :-)
<MarkusH> np
<ollie13> hi. ich würde gern den tamsyn font unter xubuntu installieren. gibts da ne einfache möglichkeit? ich hab versucht den font über gnome-font-viewer zu installieren aber ohne erfolg.
<ollie13> achso am besten systemweit für alle benutzer
<jokrebel> ollie13: So als schnellschuß erstmal; kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriften ?
<kubine> Title: Schriften › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ollie13> ich hab im archwiki geschaut aber da steht nichts zu .pcf-schriften und ich dachte bevor ich mir mein system zerschieße frag ich mal nach ob das anders läuft. mal sehn
<jokrebel> ollie13: Warum schaust Du im Archwiki und nicht im Ubuntu-Wiki wenn Du was an nem $Ubuntu tun willst?
<ollie13> weil das oft umfangreicher ist und ich auch teilweise arch benutze. ich brauch halt sowieso lösungen unabhängig von der distro wenns möglich ist.
<dAnjou> ollie13: http://askubuntu.com/questions/135633/installed-pcf-fonts-not-available
<kubine> Title: Installed .pcf fonts not available - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ollie13> anders gesagt. ich brauch ne lösung für die konsole.
<dAnjou> google bietet *einiges*
<ollie13> und warum stehts nicht im wiki?
<jokrebel> ollie13: Auch die Konsole ist in in dem genannten Wiki-Artikel erwähnt.
<ollie13> http://chrisacheson.net/blog/2009/03/21/how-to-get-profont-working-in-ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: How to get ProFont working in Ubuntu « Blog - ChrisAcheson.net (at chrisacheson.net)
<ollie13> ok das sieht gut aus.
<dreamon_> Kann man mit htop die Zeit anzeigen lassen, die ein bestimmter Task bisher an CPU-Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat? (Nicht wie lang er läuft, sondern wieviel CPU "Last" es verursacht hat.
<sdx23> dreamon_: das tut es per default. man htop → /TIME
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Weis jetzt nicht so genau worauf Du hinaus willst, vielleicht hilft ja auch http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-find-out-linux-cpu-utilization.html bzw. http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/linux/administration/linux-systemauslastung-analysieren.html ?
<kubine> Title: How do I Find Out Linux CPU Utilization? (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<dreamon_> sdx23, Danke. Wenn nur das zeug auf deutsch ware. Habe gegooglet aber nichts zu UTIME und STIME gefunden.. in der "man" stehts drin. heul.
<dreamon_> DAnke!
<sdx23> natürlich steht's in der manpage drin. Da sollte man auch zuerst nachsehen
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Danke fpr die Deutsche Seite.. !! das ist gleich viel angenehmer
<ollie13> hat erstmal funktioniert mit den fonts. tauchen schonmal in gnome-font-viewer auf. thx für den link. mal gucken on man das ins wiki einpflegen kann.
<ollie13> *ob
<jokrebel> ollie13: Kann man <g> Die Nachwelt wird es Dir danken.
<ollie13> hmm den Profont hat er geladen, Tamsyn und Gohufont nicht. 
<ollie13> mal sehn was da schiefgelaufen ist
<jokrebel> was bedeutet eigentlich, wenn apt-get gelegentlich "Vorgeschlagene Pakete" auflistet?
<ollie13> ok die .fonts.conf war fehlerhaft. jetz läufts :)
<ollie13> jokrebel: ich glaub das sind einfach nur zusatzpakete. empfehlungen oder?
<ollie13> add-ons, plugins etc. für schon installierte pakete würd ich vermuten.
<ollie13> bin mir da aber auch nicht sicher
<jokrebel> ja, dacht ich mir schon auch. Aber eine Empfehlung auszusprechen ohne Angaben warum und wofür?
<sdx23> Ist so. Das sind die Einträge aus dem Suggest, bzw. Recommends Teil der Paketbeschreibung.
<jokrebel> Is irgendwie so wie bei McDonalds noch ein Cola und Pommes als "Addon" angeboten zu bekommen </OT>
<ollie13> xD
<OlMightyG> hallo leute, gibts irgendwelche hinweise darauf, dass flash im vollbild regelmäßig abstürzt? das tut es bei mir (youtube), ohne vollbild nicht. und je hörer die auflösung des videos, desto eher... idees?
<apollo13> flash deinstallieren und html5 videos verwenden
<OlMightyG> kann man das irgendwo auch mit installiertem flash aktivieren?
<apollo13> /html5/
<OlMightyG> wie meinen?
<apollo13> die url auf youtube aufrufen und ja klicken
<OlMightyG> ah ok, danke
<OlMightyG> klappt scheinbar nicht mit allen videos
<astroidus> Hallo, kann mit jemand helfen, dass mein Ubuntu wieder startet ?
<astroidus> Habe meine Startumgebung verhongt
<astroidus> wirklich niemand ?
<OlMightyG> genauere fehlerbeschreibung?
<apollo13> und vlt versuchen sachen richtig zu schreiben, ich hab keine ahnung was "verhongt" heißen soll
<jokrebel> !geduld > astroidus
<kubine> astroidus: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<jokrebel> astroidus: Und ohne konkreteren Fehlermeldung und Erklrungen was für System Du hast und wo es hängt wird das eher schwer…
<astroidus> Ok, zuerst wollte ich kde ausprobieren, habe es dann wieder deinstalliert mit allem, was dazugehört (KDE-Programme). Hat alles geklappt. Dann habe ich die Startumgebung wieder hergestellt, wie vorher (also ohne das Zahnrad und die Anmeldung. Hat auch funktioniert, bis auf, dass Ubuntu nur noch in einem eingeschränkten Grafikmodus startete, also nur Unity-2D ging. Habe dann nach einem Tip aus dem Ubuntu-Forum gdt deinstalliert 
<astroidus> und wieder installiert. Jetzt startet es nur noch bis in den weinroten Ubuntu-Bildschirm mit den laufenden Punkten. Dann nichts mehr.
<apollo13> was ist gdt?
<astroidus> Ubuntu 12.04
<astroidus> asus x54 notebook
<jokrebel> astroidus: Die Fehlermeldung das benutzte Ubuntu und die Hardware sind uns so aber immer noch nicht bekannt, als dass man da irgendwas wenigsten spekulieren könnte.
<astroidus> gdm, tschuldigung. den Display-Manager und da sollte ich bei der Nachfrage gdm wählen (nicht lightdm...)
<apollo13> warum solltest du dort gdm wählen?
<apollo13> klingt mir sehr schwammig
<astroidus> weiss ich nicht, warum gdm ? Hatte dem Autor getraut. Mache noch nicht sehr lange was mit Ubuntu.
<astroidus> Aber was fehlt, oder wo muss ich etwas ändern ? Habe ein Not-Ubuntu parallel installiert und habe Zugriff auf das System. 
<astroidus> Hardware und Umgebung ist klar ? Das 12.04 hat einen neuen Kernel, der fantastisch funktionierte.
<astroidus> das hat aber damit wohl nichts zu tun !
<OlMightyG> ich verstehe immer noch nicht den fehler... kommst du in eine konsole? also ein schwarzes dos-like fenster?
<astroidus> Ja, mit ALT_CTRL F1 komme ich in eine Konsole !
<astroidus> Also kann ich mich anmelden...
<astroidus> Es bleibt in diesem Punkte-Startbildschirm hängen
<astroidus> apollo13: verhongt ist kaputt gemacht. Entschuldigung !
<OlMightyG> punkte startbildschirm?
<OlMightyG> wenn du in der konsole bist, gib mal "startx" ein
<astroidus> Der weinrote Startbildschirm mit den orangenen, laufenden 4 oder 5 Punkten...
<astroidus> startx habe ich versucht. Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass da schon eine Session läuft und dass man eine .lock-Datei in /tmp löschen solle. Die gibt es aber nicht.
<astroidus> Ich glaube, ich hole mir mal einen 2. Rechner, damit ich authentischer berichten kann. Ist mir wirklich wichtig, weil ich im letzten halben Jahr Ubuntu lieb gewonnen (und manchmal auch gehasst) habe und ich mir eine sehr schonen Arbeitsumgebung gebaut habe. Wenn ich die verliere, muss ich wohl zähneknirschend wieder mit Windows abgeben.
<kiborg_> Hallo!
<kiborg_> Ich habe treiber problemme für Nvidia auf Ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<OlMightyG> kiborg_: hallo, ich habe gerade eine banane gegessen
<astroidus> kiborg_ Was für Probleme ? Welche Karte ?
<kiborg_> Maine karte ist Nvidia 8800
<kiborg_> Es seht so aus als ob ich keine Nvidia closed treibers installiert hätte.
<astroidus> Und der Treiber von Ubuntu geht nicht ?
<kiborg_> Treiber von ubuntu funktioniert doch Ich will Steam probieren
<kiborg_> Jetzt versuche ich 310 installieren
<astroidus> Sorry, Steam hab ich noch nicht probiert, kann also auch nichts dazu sagen. Mit meiner neuen Nvidia GeForce lief alles, was ich brauche... problemlos
<Ekkehardt> kiborg_: 310 geht bei mir mit steam. hab ne 9650m GT
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> spiele gerade mit meinem netbook bissel rum. wollte man den zusatz "noatime" bzw "relatime" testen. muss der zusatz nur beim home hin? oder kann man den auch für root hinzufügen?
<ppq> auch für root
<subz3r0> die kiste ist komplett mit luks crypted. in den bespielen ist halt immer die UUID angegeben. die hab ich allerdings nur bei boot stehen. sollte nix machen, oder?
<subz3r0> oder sollte ich lieber die UUID auch angeben?
<ppq> wie sind die anderen denn eingetragen? per /dev/mapper/blub? wenn ja, ist alles in ordnung
<subz3r0> ./dev/mapper/lvm-home /home ext4 defaults 0 2 zb
<subz3r0> ./dev/mapper/lvm-home /home ext4 defaults 0 2
<ppq> jo
<ppq> die mapper/ links ändern sich nicht, in der /etc/crypttab dürften die sachen automatisch per uuid eingetragen werden
<subz3r0> gut zu wissen. aber lieber fragen, bevor ich mir was zerschiesse. keine lust heute abend/nacht noch das system zu fixen =)
<subz3r0> hab es nun mal editiert. neu booten und dann schauen ob ich subjektiv was merke :)
<ppq> wahrscheinlich nicht.
<ppq> aber vielleicht holt es ein paar stunden mehr lebensdauer raus ;)
<ring0> würde ich auch stark von ausgehen
<ThreeM> esoteriktuning :)
<subz3r0> hihi, joa :)
<ppq> "schaden kanns nicht"-tuning
<subz3r0> naja und wenn es nur eine min mehr akkulaufzeit bringt :P
<subz3r0> das ist wie morgens mit dem schlafen... jede sekunde länger zählt ;)
<ThreeM> ich glaub jeder hat schon erfarungen mir noatime und realtime gemacht xD
<subz3r0> so rebooten und das system ist nun super-hyper-ultra-mega-schnell ;)
<subz3r0> rebooted...
<subz3r0> :P
<subz3r0> aber mal was anderes. mit dem "noatime" sage ich ihm ja, dass er nicht durchgehend nen timestamp zu den files hinzufügen soll?!
<subz3r0> für was wird es überhaupt gemacht, dass durch die bank die timestamps? gesetzt werden? also welche programme o.ä brauchen das?
<ppq> ich hab seit jahren noatime gesetzt und bisher hat alles funktioniert
<ppq> timestamps werden beim erstellen/verändern einer datei gesetzt, aber nicht beim lesen/kopieren
<subz3r0> okay, dann frage ich anders. warum nicht direkt noatime? welchen vorteil soll ich ohne diesen zusatz haben? vielleicht ist vorteil auch die falsche wortwahl. aber mir erschliesst sich der sinn nicht so ganz
<ppq> *schulterzuck*
<subz3r0> :)
<subz3r0> ich leg mich einfach dazu und zuck mit... homer simpson like in japan ;)
<Mundus> Hi, kann ich über das Terminal Add-Ons zu Thunderbird hinzufügen, oder bin ich auf die grafische Oberfläche angewiesen?
<subz3r0> noch nie gemacht, aber du könntest versuchen sie einfach in den addon ordner zu moven/kopieren. ob es funktioniert, kannste ja gern mitteilen dann
<dAnjou> Mundus: thunderbird is n gui tool, warum sollte man add-ons per konsole hinzufügen?
<subz3r0> beim einspielen eines backups funktionierte es teilweise bei mir. einige addons liefen ohne probleme, andere wiederum nicht. 
<dAnjou> subz3r0: würde ich bezweifeln. eventuell läuft da ne initiale setup-routine beim installieren.
<subz3r0> dAnjou: wie gesagt, beim einspielen eines backups, ging es teilweise
<Mundus> Nur so... ich lerne gerade das System (Linux) kennen und habe noch nicht genug Baustellen... ich habe mir das fast gedacht, wollte es nur wissen...
<Mundus> trotzdem danke
<ppq> Mundus: kopier die .xpi datei nach ~/.thunderbird/<hier-dein-profilverzeichnis>/extensions/ und er wird beim nächsten start fragen, ob das installiert weden soll
<sallie27> Mundus: http://nixsrv.com/llthw
<kubine> Title: llthw - *nix spellbook (at nixsrv.com)
<sallie27> find ich persönlich sehr hilfreich, weil du meinst das system kennen lernen
<Mundus> danke, ich quäle mich mal durch ;) Ist doch alles englisch...
<Mundus> Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist, der Befehl ls (Oder Programm?) kann -la aber auch -al, ist die Reihenfolge der Options im Befehl bei ls egal oder grundsätzlich?
<sallie27> ist meist egal
<sallie27> ich will jetzt nicht sagen immer weils auch da bestimmt ausnahmen gibt
<Mundus> danke
<sallie27> achso englisch ist gut weil standard. 
<Mundus> sowas habe ich befürchtet, nur brauche ich für den Text leider viel länger....
<sallie27> hmm vielleicht guckst du dir erstmal ein paar deutsche tutorials an, oder schritt-für-schritt. z.B. jeden tag ein kapitel
<sallie27> am wichtigsten ist erstmal mit der shell warm zu werden falls du mehr lernen möchtest. einfaches navigieren, mounten, tägliche dinge eben.
<ppq> !einsteiger > Mundus, diese seite (und verlinkte) ist auch sehr nett für den anfang
<kubine> Mundus, diese seite (und verlinkte) ist auch sehr nett für den anfang: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<Mundus> Ist schon alles gut und das wiki ubuntuusers ist auch gut...  Navi geht schon
<sallie27> am besten ist der comic mit dem vogel auf der ersten seite ^^. der sagt eigentlich alles. muss ich mich auch immer wieder dran erinnern.
<Mundus> :) Aber bei mir trifft es dieser Satz...Oft haben Einsteiger auch Probleme, sich im Linux-Dschungel zurechtzufinden. Denn bei Linux ist manches anders. Alte Gewohnheiten, die man sich zum Beispiel beim Arbeiten mit Windows angeeignet hat, müssen abgelegt werden. 
<Mundus> Nun noch mal eine fachliche Frage: Mounten wird grundsätzlich vom System gemacht? (!) Benötige ich mounten außer beim Einbinden von Netzlaufwerken?
<sallie27> ohja. 
<sallie27> man kann mit mount alle möglichen datenträger einbinden. siehe /etc/fstab 
<UbuPhillUp|> was aber meistens automatische geschieht
<Mundus> Aha, beim täglichen Benutzen wird das mounten aber von der Distrubution vorgenommen? Wenn meine Frau einen USB Stick in den PC steckt, so wird dies vom System gemacht?
<Mundus> UbuPhillUp Danke
<UbuPhillUp|> ich hatte mit mounten noch nie ein Problem usb-Stick, Kamer, Festplatte geht alles automatisch
<sallie27> das sind jedenfalls die grundlagen. datenträger manuell mounten. also falls man sich genauer mit dem system beschäftigen möchte sicher keine schlechte möglichkeit was zu lernen :)
<sallie27> aber bitte nicht auf dem produktivsystem testen ^^
<Mundus> Nein, deshalb eine VBox
<sallie27> kann man machen. mir gefällts nicht weil man dann oft vbox-spezifische probleme lösen muss und sich nicht mit dem eigentlichen system beschäftigt. 
<UbuPhillUp|> wie wäre es mit nem live system
<sallie27> ich würd mir nen alten Rechner nehmen (oder n raspberry pi) und da n linux (Arch, Gentoo etc.) aufsetzen. dann per ssh bequem dran rumbasteln. 
<sallie27> dann hat man nich überall tastaturen und mäuse rumfliegen ^^
<Mundus> Nutzt ihr eigentlich den Konqueror oder Firefox?
<sallie27> FF
<Mundus> Bin tatsächlich am überlegen mir einen pi zu kaufen..
<UbuPhillUp|> me too
<Mundus> Mag schon sein, dass mit der VBox, derzeit reicht es aber zum Glück und die meisten Baustellen lassen sich dank eurer Hilfe gut lösen
<UbuPhillUp|> ;)
<sallie27> versteh ich. aber die richtige hardware ist eben die richtige hardware. Linus hat mal gesagt Virtualization is "evil", mittlerweile weis ich wie er das meint. :)
<sallie27> ich will den kram auch angrabbeln können xD
<Mundus> ich habe eine Frage, sind die Terminals gnome, xfce u.ä. alle von den Funktionalitäten gleich? 
<ppq> Mundus: ja. das fenster ist eh erstmal nur der terminalemulator. was darin läuft, und die funktionen bietet, ist die shell
<ppq> Mundus: oft ist es standardmäßig bash
<Mundus> Ok, bin nur verwundert, dass der eine Hintergrund blau und der andere schwarz ist. Das dies ein Emulator ist, wusste ich nicht...
<ppq> Mundus: nicht emulator in dem sinn, den du wahrscheinlich gerade im kopf hast. früher gab es physikalische terminals, also tastatur und (wenn es was modernes war) ein bildschirm, die an einen großrechner angeschlossen waren
<UbuPhillUp|> Mundus: du kannst den Hintergrund auch veränder oder durchsichtig machen 
<Mundus> Ok, war nur verwundert, da ich dachte in der SChnellstartleiste (Anwendungsmenü) und das Symbol was ich auf den Desktop kopiert haben, würden das gleiche tun. Sie rufen aber unterschiedliche Terminal"oberflächen" auf...
<Mundus> Und siehe da ps -ax war die Lösung... EInmal gnome-terminal und einmal bash
<ppq> Mundus: übrigens: ps -ax ist die "alte" syntax, die aus kompatibilitätsgründen noch funktioniert. die laut manpage zu bevorzugende syntax ist ps -eF ;)
<Mundus> wofür steht -eF? Und was bedeutet ps = Process?
<ppq> Mundus: für process status
<Mundus> ok und das -ef
<Mundus> bzw eF
<sallie27> ich find sowas sollte in den manpages stehen oder bin ich blind? > man ps
<ppq> -e              Select all processes.         -F              Extra full format.
<ppq> tut es
<sallie27> also die direkte übersetzung falls möglich
<sallie27> ich mein was ps bedeutet. wofür das p und das s steht...
<sallie27> die erklärung steht da, das is klar
<Mundus> process status, habe ich gerade gelernt
<sallie27> naja bei wiki stehts
<Mundus> wenn ich einen USB-Stick mounten möchte, kann ich dies machen, oder verhindert die automatische EInbindung, sowie fstack mein mounten?
<ppq> Mundus: das automatische einbinden verhindert ein erneutes einbinden, ja. du kannst aber per "sudo umount /media/[TAB]/[TAB]" den stick aushängen. TAB steht da jeweils für druck auf die tab-taste für autovervollständigung.
<ppq> Mundus: danach kannst du ihn manuell mit "sudo mount /dev/sd[TAB] /mnt" (und dann das richtige gerät aussuchen, zb. /dev/sdd1) mounten
<Mundus> danke, probiere ich gleich aus
<Mundus> beim mounten müsste ich doch auch den Pfad angeben können, z.B.: home/Arbeitsfläche
<ppq> Mundus: den mountpunkt, ja, kannst du. im o.g. beispiel habe ich dafür /mnt genommen, weil das extra dafür gedacht ist. kannst aber natürlich auch etwas auf den desktop mounten, wenn du spaß dran hast
<ppq> "good practice" ist das aber nicht
<Mundus> Es ging mir nur ums ausprobieren... So und jetzt gehts ins Bett... komme bestimmt wieder
<Mundus> gute Nacht und Danke
<nevchen> re
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-03
<ubinux> moin zusammen
<fone> moin
<ppq> moin
<fone> ich will eine sortierte liste von mp3-dateien an mp3wrap übergeben - ls *.mp3 | sort -n | mp3wrap album.mp3 - leider scheitert die übergabe
<sdx23> Ja, weil das Ding nicht von STDIN lesen kann. Sieh dir $() an.
<sdx23> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/commandsub.html#COMMANDSUBREF
<kubine> Title: Command Substitution (at tldp.org)
<fone> ok - den gedanke mit der kommandosubstitution hatte ich eben auch
<fone> danke
<LigH> \o Moin.
<LigH> Wenn jemand die nouveau-Treiber installiert hat und auf proprietäre Treiber (nvidia-latest) umsteigen sollte, um volle 3D-Spiele-Leistung zu bekommen, gibt es da ein empfohlenes Vorgehen unter Ubuntu 12.10? Gern auch englische Quellen. Vorhanden ist eine GT 9800.
<apollo13> restricted trivers und dann aktivieren klicken…
<jokrebel> LigH: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia und die Unterseiten davon
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LigH> :o
<LigH> Die Russen sind da! ;)
<jokrebel> hmß
<LigH> Danke erstmal; ich werd noch was vergleichbares in englisch suchen müssen. Der betreffende Nutzer wird wahrscheinlich kein deutsch verstehen.
<LigH> Aber das gibt schon reichlich Stichworte für die Suche.
<LigH> \o
<apollo13> head -> wall
<apollo13> es gibt #ubuntu für englisches zeugs
<LigH> Ja klar.
<LigH> Da ist es aber oft entweder zu voll, oder keiner hört zu.
<LigH> :)
<alex1702> hallo
<alex1702> ich hab ein dell pc und auf dem ubuntu server installiert, jetzt zeigt der meine netzwerkkarte aber als "em1" und nicht als eth0 an, wie kann ich das umstellen? Es soll wohl daran liegen, dass es ein Dell PC ist.
<bekks> Das ist völlig egal wie das Interface heisst.
<alex1702> ok danke
<Selfarian> Hallo zusammen. Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich meinen Bootbaren USB-Stick so konfiguriere, das er den Output über die Serielle Konsole liefert? Ich habe den Stick mit hilfe dieses Tools: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download erstellt. Habe dann das hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto gefunden und habe auf den Stick die boot\grub\grub.cfg geändert. Leider hatte ich trotzdem beim usb-boot keinen ou
<Selfarian> f der konsole. bzgl. des update-grub bin ich mir nicht sicher, unter windows kann ich das ja schlecht ausführen ;)
<kubine> Title: SerialConsoleHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Selfarian: Jetzt müsstest du uns nur noch sagen, was du geändert hast...
<Selfarian> bekks: auf dem Stick gibt es die Datei boot\grub\grub.cfg: http://pastebin.com/XVVb3qHe diese habe ich so abgeändert: http://pastebin.com/cJJNKCqY
<kubine> Title: grub.cfg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Selfarian> Also den Part aus der Hilfe unter "configuring grub -> 1) edit /etc/defaut/grub" vorne an "meine" grub.cfg angefügt.
<bekks> Selfarian: Und wie bist du mit der seriellen Konsole des anderen Rechners verbunden?
<Selfarian> Mit einem seriellen Kabel an einem Windows Rechner mit Putty. Übertragungsrate 115200. Die Biosnachrichten sehe ich und wenn ich den Server im Fedora boote, funktioniert die serielle konsole auch :/
<bekks> Du siehst die BIOS Nachrichten per serieller Konsole?
<bekks> Wie hast du das bei einem PC gemacht? :)
<Selfarian> Das ist eine Intel SS4200-E NAS ohne Grafikkarte ;) das ging da einfach von anfang an
<bekks> Ah ok.
<Selfarian> Ich hab allerdings den verdacht, das er die settings in der grub.cfg ignoriert. Wie man vll im pastebin sieht, habe ich auch versucht in der zeile "linux /install[...]" die consolen konfig hinzuzufügen. Wenn ich aber an nem rechner mit grafikkarte boote, dann zeigt er mir bei der option "install ubuntu server" die parameter ohne console=... an
<bekks> Eine CD / ei USB Stick verwenden doch meist syslinux und nicht grub.
<Selfarian> hm
<Selfarian> das verzeichnis wäre da
<Selfarian> ah moment...
<Selfarian> ich glaub ich hab gestern nochmal versucht, eine zeile in die syslinux\isolinux.cfg einzufügen. Das hatte nicht funktioniert... aber ich seh grad, das es eine syslinux\syslinux.cfg gibt
<Selfarian> ok, ich probier das gerade mal aus... danke erstmal :-)
<astroidus> Guten Sonntag wünsche ich Euch ! Möchte nicht weiter stören, aber vielleicht weiss ja jemand was: Hatte gestern versucht, hier abzuwenden, dass ich mein mühselig aufgebautes 12.04 zu retten, hatte aber nicht geklappt. Jetzt installiere ich alles neu (12.10, mit der Hoffnung, dass ich es auf 13.04 updaten kann...!?!). Mein Problem ist nur, dass die Downloads der Pakete und Aktualisierungen sowohl von dem deutschen, als auch v
<astroidus> on dem Ubuntu-Hauptspiegel extrem langsam ist. Es ging bislang immer wesentlich schneller. Meine Internetverindung ist ok (50MBit getestet). Hat wer ne Idee, ob es einen schnelleren Spiegel gibt oder kann ich das vergessen ?
<bullgard4> Wo speichert Evolution die e-mail-Signaturen? Ich habe geguckt in ~/.cache/evolution, ~/.local/share/evolution, ~/.gconf/apps/evolution, ~/.config/evolution, aber hatte kein Glück. 
<bullgard4> astroidus: Das wird wohl nur eine vorübergehende Erscheinung sein. Abwarten und Tee trinken.
<Selfarian> ok. Also es ist wirklich syslinux. Ich habe nun die parameter in der syslinux\txt.cfg ergänzt und an meinem rechner mit grafikkarte zeigt er die parameter nun richtig an :)
<Selfarian> Jetzt ist nur die Frage, welche Datei muss ich editieren, damit er mir das Bootmenü über die serielle Konsole anzeigt? Ich habe bei der syslinux.cfg nun versucht, den parameter serial 0 115200 0×003 an den Anfang der Datei zu stellen, das hat leider nicht funktioniert :/
<jokrebel> bullgard4: So als Idee. Signatur ändern und abspeichern und dann nach dieser Uhrzeit suchen.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ah!
<srtu>  hi, weiß jemand wie ich mit "date" auch die englische ausgabe bekomme? also jetzt kommt ja "So 3. Mär" ich hätte aber gern "Su 3. Mar"
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Das, zusammen mit grep, hat's gebracht. --  Danke!
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Gerne ;-)
<bullgard4> srtu: Wovon redest Du überhaupt?
<jokrebel> srtu: Schon mal "man date" bzw. "date --help" angeschaut?
<ring0> srtu, das liegt an der locale-umgebungsvariable. wenn du das nur einmal brauchst und nicht permanent umstellen willst: "LANG=en_US.utf8 date"
<srtu> danke ringo genau danach hatte ich gesucht
<Selfarian> juhu ^^ ich hab ein Bild ^^ :D
<ring0> srtu, gern
<ihmselbst_> tag
<ihmselbst_> versuche gerade meine auflösung mit xrandr umzustellen, aber er findet DVI-0 nicht. Gibt es irgendwie ein überblick wo ich erkennen kann, welche monitore unter welchem namen für ihn existieren?
<ppq> ihmselbst_: xrandr --verbose
<ihmselbst_> ppq, dankeschön!
<ihmselbst_> noch 'ne Frage zur Installation auf ein Gigabyte-Raid... Ich hab 2x 60 ssd's welche ich gerne als Boot-Partition nutzen würde. Allerdings ist bereits ein Win7 darauf installiert. Nun wirft die Ubuntu-Installation einen Fehler es könne Grub nicht installieren.. 
<ihmselbst_> manuelle Grub install schlug auf fehl mit der Fehlermeldung "???,???" und dem text "???".
<ihmselbst_> natürlich aussagekräftig ;)
<bekks> Was für ein RAID soll das sein? Ein FakeRaid unter Windows?
<ppq> du hast 120 SSDs, die du zu einem raid0 machen willst?! :D
<ppq> mutig
<apollo13> und was ist ein gigabyte-raid 
<ihmselbst_> das ist ein GA-890XA-UD3-Board von gigabyte. das hat entsprechend ein Raid im Bios als Option.. Denke mal das dies ein SW-Raid sein müsste
<apollo13> hihi, meine ssds hier sind alle raid1, die dinger gehen zu schnell kaputt
<ihmselbst_> @bekks
<apollo13> ihmselbst_: okay, raid abschalten oder was ordentliches kaufen
<ihmselbst_> apollo13, das wäre plan b
<bekks> Ist der einzige Plan.
<bekks> Dein Plan A funktioniert technisch nur unter Windows.
<apollo13> ihmselbst_: das ist plan a
<ihmselbst_> ok :)
<apollo13> bekks: nichtmal da ordentlich :þ
<bekks> apollo13: :P
<ppq> ihmselbst_: wozu brauchst du überhaupt raid? ich nehme an, du meintest nicht 2*60 SSDs, sondern zwei SSDs mit je 60 GB, oder?
<ihmselbst_> ja
<ppq> und die erste frage? :)
<ihmselbst_> ich habe hier 2 raid-systeme.. Raid-0 zum booten, zusätlich noch ein Raid5 für Daten.. Ich brauche das Raid primär zum schnellen booten / starten
<apollo13> raid0 zum booten? kopf -> wand
<ihmselbst_> was spricht dagegen? Klärt mich auf :)
<ppq> ihmselbst_: SSDs sind auch so recht schnell. begrenzen tut da vor allem die verzögerung beim ansprechen. und die verkürzt du mit raid0 nicht
<apollo13> + gerade billig SSDs gehen gerne putt, da ist raid1 sinnvoller
<ihmselbst_> gut, allerdings sollte es sich beim kopieren bemerkbar machne
<ppq> hohe datenraten bringen ab einem gewissen wert keinen spürbaren vorteil, wenn du die SSD als systemplatte nutzt und nicht gerade exotische anwendungsfälle hast
<apollo13> ihmselbst_: raid 0 und 1 sind beim lesen nahezu identisch schnell
<ppq> ich würde gar kein raid machen, dafür ordentliche backups.. oder raid1 wenns sein muss
<apollo13> bei ssds ist raid1 schon nett, vor allem wenn man billig einkauft
<apollo13> aber weder raid0 noch 1 gehen mit deinem raidcontroller sinnvoll
<ihmselbst_> ..unter ubuntu
<apollo13> auch unter windows
<apollo13> das was das zeugs macht ist ein krampf
<bekks> Das ist kein HW RAID.
<ihmselbst_> 100% agree.
<apollo13> und alles was kein HW raid ist ist kein raid^^
<ihmselbst_> 'ne Raid-Karte für 600,- macht zuhause keinen sinn...
<apollo13> ja aber man kann raid auch normal in linux machen ohne crappige raid controller
<bekks> Die kriegt man als RAID1/0 bereits ab 50€.
<apollo13> ist dann zwar auch software aber immer noch stabiler als die billig halb $dumm karten
<ihmselbst_> wenn, dann will cih das onboard raid komplett rausnehmen, dann bräuchte ich ne karte die Raid0/1 und Raid 5 macht. Glaube das sprent den preisrahmen für diesen monat ;)
 * apollo13 sieht den sinn einer raid karte so oder so nicht für zuhause
<apollo13> raid ist nur schnell wenn du write caches einschaltest
<ihmselbst_> randering
<ihmselbst_> e
<apollo13> das willst du ohne BBU nicht, ergo, einfach software raid und gut ist
<apollo13> ihmselbst_: lol?
<apollo13> ich sehe nicht warum man für rendering raid braucht
<ihmselbst_> nein, da stimme ich dir zu. :)
<ihmselbst_> für was braucht man ein raid.. tja, in erster LInie hab ich ein raid weil's die Firma damals bezahlte ;)
<apollo13> fwiw platten zusammenhängen kann man auch mit lvm ohne raid
 * apollo13 tätschelt sein raid10 *gg*
<ihmselbst_> also euer tipp wäre das Raid platt zu machen und entsprechend die platten mit lvm/ntfs zu einem laufwerk zu erweitern?
<apollo13> ne mit ntfs geht das nicht
<apollo13> für ntfs brauchst dynamische datenträger die du im linux nicht lesen kannst
<ihmselbst_> kann ich nicht .... ne platte reinsetzen auf der Grub läuft, und das Windows bzw. Ubuntu liegen auf dem Raid? (Ob's was bringt steht auf seite 2) aber wäre das nicht möglich?
<apollo13> nein
<ihmselbst_> schlecht.
<apollo13> wenn du nen raid hättest könntest grub darauf installieren ;)
<ihmselbst_> ...
<apollo13> wenn grub nicht geht weißt du dass dein raid ein witz ist
<ihmselbst_> ich glaube ich setze mit ne extra-platte für's linux ein und lasse das Raid für windows. Dann heisst mein Bootmanager ab sofort Bios -> Boot Prio :-/
<ihmselbst_> auf den schock muss ich mir einen rauchen. afk.
<benlu> gibt es vlc portable welches man unter Linux als auch Windows direkt vom USB Stick nutzen kann? Sehe bisher nur für Windows kann man sowas downloaden.
<ring0> benlu, ist mir nicht bekannt
<daswort> doch da gab es etwas. moment.
<bekks> Es gibt kein Binary, dass man von verschiedenen OS aus nutzen kann.
<daswort> Ach ich hab das als auch überlesen. Aber portable apps für Linux gibt es.
<bekks> Static binary, und los gehts.
<daswort> http://portablelinuxapps.org/
<ppq> das ist quasi tot, das_grosse_W_ 
<ppq> *daswort
<daswort> Hmm, ja halbwegs. Firefox ist Version 6, minitube wurde aber gerade aktualisiert :(
<ring0> 1 update 2013, 5 updates 2012, rest 2011, schade eigentlich
<Rochvellon> wobei ich da eher auf ein in einem usb-stick installierten linux zurückgreifen würde
<oscar01> wer
<oscar01> sry, fc
<kirsten> hi, ich habe einen neuen Drucker, den Samsung 2165w , wenn ich den über USB betreibe, druckt er wunderbar, wenn ich ihn über das Wlan ansteuern möchte, dann fragt er mich an einer Authentifikation und will ein PW, das ich aber nicht habe :-( hat jemand eine idee???
<sdx23> Herstellerhandbuch nach dem Passwort bzw. dessen Konfiguration fragen.
<kirsten> ok, hoffe mal, dass das in der windoswelt genau so läuft...
<bekks> Natürlich.
<ring0> was ist der standard typ für fat32 nochmal. b oder c (W95 FAT32 oder W95 FAT32 (LBA))?
<bekks> c
<ring0> ich tendiere zu b :)
<ring0> mist
<ring0> danke ;)
<bekks> Es sei denn du hast einen Rechner der noch kein LBA spricht :)
<ring0> so antik ist die kiste dann auch wieder nicht
<Selfarian> Hallo... mit Ubuntu Desktop hab ichs jetzt auf Anhieb geschafft, das er mir das Bootmenü über Seriell ausgibt... jetzt hab ich ein anderes Problem: Ich kann auswählen "run Ubuntu from this USB" oder eben "Install..." und bei beiden Optionen tut er nichts außer das Installer Boot Menü neu zu laden :/ hat da jemand einen Tipp? Habe den USB Stick so erstellt: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<kubine> Title: How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<udo> guten abend zusammen
<udo> ist zufällig jemand online der mir helfen kann mit radeo einstellungen?
<jokrebel> !frag > udo
<kubine> udo: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<udo> danke - aber ich weiss ja nicht ob jemand online ist. - benutze diesen chan zum erstem mal. werde mich noch ein bisschen gewöhnen muss. Man möge es mir nachsehen :)
<magerquark> udo, stell deine scheissfrage!!!!!!^^
<udo> ok
<jokrebel> magerquark: *räusper*
<udo> ich habe 12.10 installiert und die einstellungen lt wiki für meine radeon eingestellt. aber mein lüfter läuft immer noch wie blöd. unter 11.10 war der kasten aber ruhig. was kann ich noch tun?
<magerquark> jokrebel, ich hab extra "^^" dahinter gesetzt
<udo> hier bekommt man ja angst bei dem ton 
<magerquark> udo, scusa war nicht so gemeint
<magerquark> aber jetzt wieder back to topic
<apollo13> udo: clowns einfach ignorieren ;)
<udo> ich habe also eine xorg.conf entsprechend den vorgaben angelegt und neu rebooted. 
<apollo13> udo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon?redirect=no#Stromsparfunktionen das hast du angeschaut?
<kubine> Title: radeon › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<udo> ja und so auch eingerichtet
<apollo13> (ich hab zum glück selber keine ati karte)
<udo> der laptop hat eine R3200 Radeon
<jokrebel> könnte das passen? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/748080
<kubine> Title: Bug #748080 “ATI card fan is always on with opensource radeon dr...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<udo> hm kms abgestellt - aber kocht immer noch
<alex1702> jemand eine idee wie ich bei einem dns server es machen kann, dass manche einträge statisch sind und andere dynamisch vom dhcp eingetragen?
<jokrebel> udo: Vielleicht den proprietäre Treiber mal probieren? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<kubine> Title: ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> alex1702: Was kann man per DHCP in nen DNS-Server eintragen lassen? Und wo ist der Ubuntu-Bezug Deiner Frage?
<alex1702> jokrebel die Computernamen. Ich kann kein englisch und im deutsch channel weiß es auch keiner und den channel heir hatte ich auch auf und der einzige bezug ist vllt, dass er auf meinem ubuntu server läuft.
<daswort> kommt auf den verwendeten dhcp server an. alex1702 
<sonotos> worum gehts?
<alex1702> daswort: ist der isc-dhcp-server und bind9, also ich hab das schon eingestellt, dass es dynamisch einträgt, aber meine vorherigen händisch eingetragenen einträge klappen nicht mehr
<jokrebel> sonotos: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/03/%23ubuntu-de.html
<kubine> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/03/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<sonotos> thx
<MrTurkelton> Abend
<MrTurkelton> wie teiel ich am besten ubuntu auf ssd und normaler festplatte auf, sodass ich die Geschwindigkeit der SSD gut einsetzen kann, aber für große Dateien die Daten auf der normalen Platte habe
<MrTurkelton> teile
<ppq> MrTurkelton: ich würde einfach ubuntu komplett auf der ssd installieren und dann nutzdaten auf der festplatte speichern. die kannst du auch in dein home-verzeichnis bekommen per symlink. oder direkt darin mounten
<ppq> MrTurkelton: alles andere wäre wenig sinnvoll, denn der speicherort der dateien in deinem homeverzeichnis ist oft ausschlaggebend dafür, wie schnell das programm startet
<MrTurkelton> reichen dafür 39 gb partion auf der ssd?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> das ist mehr als genug
<MrTurkelton> oik und musik etc alles in nen symlink auf der anderen partion?
<ppq> genau
<MrTurkelton> Danke euch für die schnelle Hilfe! Schönen Abend noch
<ppq> :)
<Mundus> Hi, kann ich eine .iso von Lubuntu auf einen USB-Stick (ext formatiert) kopieren und habe somit ein bootfähiges Medium?
<ppq> Mundus: nein, leider nicht ganz so einfach :)
<ppq> Mundus: zumindest, wenn man es manuell machen will. automatisiert ist das sehr einfach
<ppq> Mundus: unter ubuntu ist der usb-startmedienersteller vorinstalliert, damit kannst du das leicht auf den stick kopieren lassen - startfähig
<Mundus> shit, habe mir schon ein Tool heruntergeladen... "Linux Live USB Creator" hat damit jemand Erfahrung.
<jokrebel> Mundus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mundus> Perfekt, danke, dass probiere ich jetzt aus...
<ring0> wie war nochmal der befehl, um eine datei zu leeren aber nicht zu löschen? ich weiß, löschen, mit touch neu anlegen und rechte anpassen läuft auch
<ppq> > datei
<ring0> grrr
<ring0> ppq, danke
<ppq> :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-24
<ubu__> hab ein problem mit k3b
<ubu__> hatte zuvor immer isos gebrannt, dabei gabs nie probleme
<ubu__> nun wollte ich eine mp3 cd brennen (daten cd) aber leider geht das nicht
<ubu__> system: 12.04 x64 - brenner plextor rohling verbatim
<ubu__> http://snag.gy/V3tE0.jpg
<ubu__> hmpf
<ubudesk> re: PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung ;(
<ubudesk> einer was zu meinem problem geschrieben?
<ubu__> sry hab kein bnc ;)
<ubu__> ..
<cybin> hi
<cybin> hat jemand eine idee, warum slim immer /etc/X11/default-window-manager startet, statt ~/.xinitrc?
<koegs> cybin: da musste irgendwas in der slim config geändert werden :)
<cybin> ich habe das login_cmd geaendert, aber er fuehrt es nicht aus.
<dadrc> +x?
<koegs> cybin: also die eine Zeile auskommentiert und die andere den kommentar weggenommen?
<koegs> Zeile 36+37
<cybin> jo
<koegs> und wie sieht die .xinitrc aus und die rechte darauf?
<cybin> inhalt "exec compiz", rechte sind 0775
<dadrc> #!/bin/sh?
<cybin> jo, sheebang ist auch drin auf /bin/bash
<dadrc> ok
<cybin> wenn ich in der konsole per startx starte, funktioniert alles.
<dadrc> Irgendwas komisches in der /etc/slim.conf drin?
<cybin> nichts, was mir auffaellt. ich habe auch nur auto_login, default_user und login_cmd geaendert.
<dadrc> kannst du die mal in 'nen pastebin packen?
<cybin> http://pastebin.com/fCX09PyK bitte schön :)
<kubine> Title: slim.conf - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> cybin, sh hat keine "-login"-Option
<dadrc> Nimm mal nur "-l"
<dadrc> Und bei bash heißt die Option "--login", nicht "-login"
<cybin> macht aber nichts, das war der letzte versuch. es geht trotzdem nicht.
<cybin> ich habe slim auch schon mehrfach re-installiert, ohne erfolg. stattdessen startet es sich immer selbst, als windowmanager.
<dadrc> Dann bin ich ein bisschen überfragt.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<cybin> schade...so gehts mir auch. :D
<Zyanor_> exit
<cybin> dann gehts halt ohne slim. trotzdem vielen dank.
<leszek> hi
<haxxlaui> hi
<haxxlaui> ich würde gerne die resolv.conf dauerhaft verändern,... nur leider aktualisiert das system diese nach jedem network restart wie es scheint :/
<LetoThe2nd> jo das macht der network manager
<LetoThe2nd> die logischste lösunge (schönes wort) wär wohl, die einstellungen eben dem NM zu geben
<LetoThe2nd> sprich, den DNS den du wohl verwenden willst da einzutragen
<stevieh> yep.
<haxxlaui> das muss man aber leider für jedes netzwerk so machen :/
<LetoThe2nd> möglich, ich hatte das problem nie ;)
<LetoThe2nd> aber ich glaub hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DNS_Problembehebung sind ein paar nette anregungen.
<stevieh> https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Resolv.conf
<stevieh> https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Networkmanager
<stevieh> da stehen auch mögochkeiten...
<|Frodo|> haxxlaui & LetoThe2nd: wäre es nicht auch ne einfache (wenn auch quick & dirty) lösung, einfach die resolv.conf schreibzuschützen?
<stevieh> chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf 
<LetoThe2nd> |Frodo|: auch das steht in einem der links
<LetoThe2nd> wobei mir persönlich das auch gut gefällt, so vom ansatz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf
<haxxlaui> |Frodo|:  es wird ja ständig bei systemstart autogeneriert... mein eintrag kann ich zwar reinschieben, jedoch kommen noch mehr dns server hinzu
<|Frodo|> LetoThe2nd: sorry, so sehr war ich jetzt nicht in die problemlösung involviert, daß ich (deine) links durchlesen würde...
<LetoThe2nd> |Frodo|: tja :)
 * |Frodo| muß (leider) zwischendurch auch etwas arbeiten...  ;-/
<stevieh> haxxlaui: du schaffst das.
<haxxlaui> bin grad bei ^^
 * haxxlaui network restart
 * [Xz]m4j0r is now away: Nich da
<koegs> !away > m4j0r|OFF 
<_moep_> meinst du das bekommt er/sie/es/wasanderes noch mit koegs;)?
<koegs> _moep_: kommt auf den BNC an, aber kubine ist ja eh nicht da
<_moep_> m4j0r|OFF: Meide away-nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, paul|fernsehen, ... Diese werden von Newbies genauso gerne verwendet wie spammende Away-Scripte. Benutze statt dessen einfach "/away grund" (ohne spam-script). Willkommen im IRC!
<koegs> danke _moep_ 
<|Frodo|> _moep__: du sprichst mir aus der seele! :-)
<doev> die Datei /etc/ld.so.conf spielt nur eine Rolle wenn man selbst etwas compiliert, oder ist damit auch dynamisches linken im system selbst konfiguriert? Oder anders: sollte man die Finger von der Datei lassen?
<stevieh> doev: nein, ja, kommt drauf an ;-)
<jokrebel> doev: Von Dateien deren Funktion man nicht kennt, sollte man die Finger lassen, ja.
<doev> wenn ich ein Programm starte und dieses dynamische Bibliotheken verlinken will, nimmt ubuntu die Pfade dann aus der Datei?
<stevieh> ich glaube du solltest die manpage von ldconfig lesen.
<doev> das ist doch ein Ansatz.
<doev> Kenn jemand einen guten Artikel was genau passiert wenn man ein Programm startet?
<LetoThe2nd> doev: http://man7.org/tlpi/
<kubine> Title: The Linux Programming Interface (at man7.org)
<LetoThe2nd> doev: ansonsten, so ziemlich alles zum thema ELF
<doev> danke
<Darkfire2012> Tachjen, was läuft denn so?
<k1l> Darkfire2012: alles
<stevieh> den bach runter
<Darkfire2012> Danke K1l
<Darkfire2012> Ich hatte gerade folgende Idee:
<Darkfire2012> von ubuntu auf kubuntu umstellen. nur die Benutzeroberfläche.
<k1l> Darkfire2012: kubuntu-desktop installieren
<Darkfire2012> k1l und dann kann ich zwischen den Desktops hin und herschalten?
<k1l> am login screen
<Darkfire2012> Ah ok.
<teleprapg> hey
<teleprapg> blöde frage, verstehe die fehlermeldung nicht
<teleprapg> http://nopaste.me/paste/604015640530b748da4619
<k1l> adduser BENUTZER optionen
<Guest55657> Hallo zusammen, kann mir hier jemand bei nem kleinen problem helfen ? 
<jokrebel> Guest55657: Einfach losfragen ;-)
<bekks> Dazu müssten wir das Problem kennen :)
<Guest55657> Ich hab xubuntu 13.10 installiert und alles hat bestens funktioniert, dann hab ich die softwareaktualisierung laufen lassen und im Zuge dessen wurde der Kernel von 3.11.0-12 auf 3.11.0-17 geupdatet. Nach einem Neustart funktioniert jetzt meine Maus nicht mehr
<Guest55657> also hab ich im Grub den alten Kernel ausgewählt und die Maus funktioniert wieder. Ist das ein bekanntes Problem ?
<bekks> Dann boote doch nochmal 3.11.0-12 - das kannst du im Grub Menü auswahlen.
<bekks> *auswählen sogar.
<Guest55657> Ja, das hab ich jetzt gemacht und das hat das Problem auch behoben, aber jetzt läuft ja der alte kernel. Ich dachte irgendwo gelesen zu haben das der aktuellste kernel 3.11.0-18 ist ? 
<Guest55657> wo kann ich das nachsehen ?
<Guest55657> und ggf. direkt auf den updaten ?
<bekks> Das kannst du entweder auf packages.ubuntu.com nachsehen, oder mit sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy linux-image
<Guest55657> ah super, danke
<Guest55657> dann muss ich wohl warten bis eine neue version rauskommt 
<jokrebel> man könnte natürlich auch versuchen das Problem näher einzugrenzen und gegebenenfalls ne Bugreport eröffnen.
<Guest55657> Mach ich gerne, hab so was aber noch nie gemacht 
<Guest55657> also es scheint sicher am Kernel zu liegen, da der alte das Problem behebt 
<Guest55657> die Tastatur funktioniert weiterhin
<Guest55657> ich hab auch ne usb festplatte dran, die wurde auch erkannt, also kein generelles usb problem
<jokrebel> Guest55657: Daraus schließe ich dass es eine USB-Maus ist. Was sagt lsusb über Deine Maus?
<Guest55657> ja richtig, es ist eine usb maus 
<Guest55657> jokrebel,  lsusb sagt Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1bcf:0823 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. 
<jokrebel> Hab jetzt da auf die schnelle nichts gefunden, dass die Maus mit der ID 1bcf:0823 schon bekannt wäre mit dem neuesten Kernel Probleme zu haben. Wenn Du das genauer festlegen kannst (zwischen Kernel 3.11.0-12 und .17 sind ja wohl noch ein paar dazwischen) solltest Du vielleicht tatsächlich einen Bug aufmachen.
<Guest55657> okay, also soll ich am besten die kernel der Reihe nach durchprobieren und dann sehen wo das Problem auftritt ? und wo mach ich den bug auf ? welche platform ? 
<Guest55657> danke für die hilfe bzw
<Guest55657> 'btw
<jokrebel> Guest55657: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs wär da wohl der richtige Einstieg.
<jokrebel> Guest55657: Kannst ja auch erst mal noch mal genauer suchen ob das nicht vielleicht doch schon jemand gemeldet hat und Dich dann da mit dranhängen.
<stegbth> Guten Abend
<Scheidmantel> Guten Abend
<stegbth> Habe noch einen alten Ubuntu 8.04 Server gefunden, den ich auf 10.04 und dann 12.04 aktualsieren mochte
<ludste> wie kann ich von einem konsele-Terminal einen weiteren X11-Server starten?
<stegbth> dummerweise hat die Maschine das update-manager-core Paket nicht installiert
<stegbth> wo finde ich noch die alten Pakete um den update-manager wieder zum laufen zu kriegen?
<bekks> stegbth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<stegbth> bekks: Danke 
<Shadow> nabend
<Guest92903> laut einer kundenrezension kann man secure boot beim ASUS H87I-PLUS mit einer firmware >7.0.2 nicht mehr deaktivieren... weiß jemand ob das korrekt ist oder lässt sich ubuntu wunderbar verwenden?
<bekks> Man kann Ubuntu auch mit secure boot verwenden.
<Guest92903> sicher?
<bekks> Ja.
<Guest92903> kannst du auch ein wenig genauer sein? eine kurz erklährung warum oder eine url?
<TheInfinity> Guest74207: google secure boot ubuntu. ergebnis z.B. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen :)
<bekks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest92903> unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen steht nur "Die Nutzung von secure-boot ist erst ab Precise Pangolin Version 12.04.2 LTS sinnvoll/problemlos möglich." das hatte ich bereits selber gefunden und ist etwas dürftig
<bekks> Es heisst, ab 12.04.2 "UEFI secure boot geht".
<Guest92903> richtig so steht es da
<bekks> Ja, das ist die Antwort auch "sicher?" :)
<bekks> *auf
<Guest92903> nur warum weshalb?... aber ok es ist eine aussage auf der man aufbauen kann
<bekks> Warum? Weil es ab 12.04.2 signed kernel bei Ubuntu gibt. Weshalb? Weil man signed kernel für secure boot benötigt.
<|Frodo|> bekks: bleibt die frage: wozu braucht man überhaupt secure-boot?!?  ;-)
<bekks> Um das "Windows 8 Ready" Logo zu bekommen, als OEM Hersteller.
<|Frodo|> bekks: ;-)
<bekks> :P
 * |Frodo| findet es immer nervig, diese ganzen unnützen, häßlichen logos von neuer hardware abkratzen zu müssen...  ;-)
<sysdef> puh, ich lass mir'n "NOT Windows 8 Ready" shirt machen
<sysdef> sry, ECHAN :o
<Guest92903> jedenfalls danke für die antworten
<Guest92903> ich bin mal weg
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-25
<LupusE> sonnigen guten morgen :)
<bullgard4> LupusE: ditto!
<foofoobar> Hi. Gilt immer noch die "Faustregel" dass meine Swap Partition die Größe von RAM*2 haben sollte?
<dadrc> Wenn du Suspend to RAM nutzen willst, ja
<Cliff123> Suspend to disk oder?
<dadrc> Äh, ja
<foofoobar> Suspend to Disk = Zuklappen des Notebooks ?
<dadrc> Sorry.
<dadrc> ja
<Cliff123> nein. das ist suspend to ram ^^
<dadrc> Kommt drauf an
<foofoobar> Oder in welchen Modus geht er dann ?
<Cliff123> ja, wie man es einstellt
<Cliff123> aber standard ist immer suspend to ram
<foofoobar> In welchem Fall ist suspend to disk denn sinnvoll ? Wenn ich zuklappe und trotzdem garkein Strom verbrauchen möchte?
<foofoobar> So wie ich das verstanden habe ist bei Suspend to RAM der Laptop ja immer noch "an", aber in minimal betrieb, oder?
<dadrc> Jo, der Laptop ist dann wirklich aus, aber die aktuelle Session ist auf der Platte gespeichert
<Cliff123> suspend to ram braucht noch strom weil der RAM weiterhin mit strom versorgt werden muss
<Cliff123> dafür wacht er daraus viel schneller wieder af
<Cliff123> auf
<Cliff123> suspend to disk schreibt eben alles aus dem RAM auf die festplatte und muss das dann beim aufwachen wieder in den Ram schieben. Dauert länger, braucht aber kein strom mehr
<foofoobar> Wo kann ich nachgucken, ob ich derzeit Suspend to RAM oder Suspend to Disk verwende?
<dadrc> Wenn du es nicht weißt, benutzt du Suspend to RAM :)
<dadrc> Ansonsten, in den Energieeinstellungen
<foofoobar> Okay, dann nutze ich StR
<foofoobar> D.h. ich kann meine Swap etwas verkleinern?
<foofoobar> Ich habe 8GB Ram und meine Swap hat derzeit 16GB
<stevieh> wenn das ding innerhalb von 2-3 Sekunden in Sleep geht, ist es eher StR
<dadrc> Kannst du machen, wenn dir die paar GB den Aufwand wert sind
<stevieh> ja und kannst den Swap verkleinern.
<stevieh> naja, wenns ne SSD ist ;-)
<Cliff123> Ein Grundsatz ist ja auch: Wenn Swap gebraucht wird, hast du zu wenig RAM ^^
<foofoobar> Ja ist eine SSD und deshalb hab ich nicht so viel Platz, würde gerne ein paar GB mehr haben
<foofoobar> Und wenn ich meine Swap auf 8GB z.B. reduzieren kann, wäre das schonmal etwas
<Cliff123> die 16GB sind auf jeden fall übertrieben
<foofoobar> Cliff123, realistischer sind 8GB ?
<Cliff123> also ich habe bei meinem Notebook auch 8GB RAM und eine 80GB SSD
<Cliff123> ich habe den swap komplett deaktiviert und als datei anlegen lassen
<dadrc> foofoobar, kommt ein bisschen auf dein Nutzverhalten an. Theoretisch kannst du auch mit 2 GB Swap oder sogar ganz ohne fahren
<Cliff123> also die swap partition habe ich deaktiviert
<Cliff123> die datei reserviert sich den Speicherplatz soweit ist weiß nicht. Daher kommt mir das besser vor
<foofoobar> Ah, ich wusste garnicht, dass man die auch komplett deaktivieren kann
<dadrc> Cliff123, weniger Speicherplatz, ja, aber dafür langsamer
<dadrc> Weil man eben nicht über ein spezielles Swap-FS geht, sondern ext benutzen muss, das nicht zum Swappen gedacht ist
<stevieh> swap wird erst benötigt, wenn der ram alle ist.
<Cliff123> und bei suspend to disk, oder?
<dadrc> stevieh, das kannst du jetzt so nicht sagen
<stevieh> bei 8 gig muss man das erstmal schaffen.
<stevieh> dadrc: sondern?
<dadrc> stevieh, kommt auf die Swappiness an
<dadrc> Linux benutzt den Swap auch einfach als Cache
<stevieh> aha?
<stevieh> das wäre aber doof ;-)
<dadrc> Nö, eigentlich nich
<stevieh> na, überleg mal, du cachest was von der platte, um es auf die Platte zu legen? Ich würde meinem OS was husten ;-)
<Cliff123> ^^
<Cliff123> dadrc: Die geschwindigkeit meines Swaps ist mir sowas von egal... Wenn der RAM so voll läuft, dass mein Swap benutzt werden muss, ist das mein kleinstes problem ^^
<Cliff123> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap
<Cliff123> hier empfehlen sie 512MB Swap
<Cliff123> wenn man suspend to disk nutzen will 512+RAM-Kapazität
<foofoobar> Vielleicht reichen dann ja sogar schon 2GB RAM
<foofoobar> err, 2GB swap
<stevieh> wie gesagt, es ist null verboten, den swap ganz abzuschalten...
<aiko1> hallo zusammen, ich habe eine Frage. habe einen drucker, brother dcp395cn installiert, er ist auch sichtbar, ueber netzkabel ist direkt an dem Laptop angeschlossen, nun sehe ich aber, dass der Drucker eine ip 169.254.xxx.xxx bekommt, was falsch ist. wenn ich in den netzwerkeinstellungen ipv4 "shared to other computers" nehme, dann hat eth0 die ip 10.42.0.1 aber ansonsten ist drucken auch nicht moeglich. Status, entweder printer idle oder busy. Habe auch daz
<aiko1> u schon einige Threads gelesen...
<aiko1> am drucker ist alle automatisch eingestellt, nichts statisch.
<aiko1> ich bin aber ziemlich neu was ubuntu angeht(4 tage) , kann sein, dass ich da einen dummen fehler mache...
<aiko1> [paste:418012:printing issue]
<aiko1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418012/
<kubine> Title: printing issue › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<aiko1> kann jemand vieleicht einen Blick auf die Logs drauf werfen, vielleicht sieht man da was...
<dadrc> Wenn du den direkt an den Laptop packst, wieso dann Netzwerk?
<aiko1> weil ich keinen usb kabel habe der so lang ist
<aiko1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418017/   hier habe ich den ganzen log
<aiko1> komisch, er sagt da auch printer ready.....
<aiko1> auch Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...
<aiko1> aber drucken tut er nicht
<aiko1> habe jetzt statische ip an dem drucker eingetragen
<dadrc> Also, ich würd ja Drucker und Laptop statisch konfigurieren
<dadrc> Dann den Drucker über die IP neu hinzufügen und gucken, was passiert
<aiko1> eth0 ist auch statisch 
<dadrc> gut.
<aiko1> nun wenn ich aber eth0 aktiviere, geht meine wifi verbindung veloren 
<aiko1> wie kann ich das aendern, damit wifi default ist?
<dadrc> Das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren
<dadrc> Hast du beiden die gleiche IP gegeben oder so?
<aiko1> einer hat 113 am ende, der andere 112 
<dadrc> Pack mal Drucker und LAN in ein komplett anderes Netzwerk
<dadrc> 192.168.<nicht die nummer, die das WLAN hat>.1 und .2 oder so
<aiko1> so
<aiko1> ich war wieder weg
<aiko1> und bei wired steht bei mir dann halt default
<aiko1> wenn ich connection information druecke
<dadrc> Seltsam.
<Loetmichel> sacht ma, was kann man den im moment an rotierendem rost für 2,5" (laptop) empfhelen? billig und leise? 
<Loetmichel> sorry, falscher chan
<Guest65371> Hallo , ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe ich benutze die aktuelle version von Lubuntu. Habe den prop Treiber von nvidia und 2 bildschirme habe es jedoch geschafft das ich jetzt den gesamten desktop auf dem hauptmonitor habe (is auch gewünscht so) jedoch is alles sehr klein und schwer lesbar (terminal programme menü etc) nur die webseiten im browser haben normale größe 
<Guest65371> Könnte mir jemand sagen woran das liegen könnte bzw einen begriff den ich googlen könnte?
<stesind> schau mal nach DPI
<aiko1> wollte nur sagen, dass ich mein Problem mit dem Drucker geloest habe
<aiko1> einfacher gings nicht....
<setra> hi,möchte gerne was builden, hab aber probleme mit configure optionen. möchte gerne CPPFLAGS od. LDFLAGS mitgeben, weil meine includes und libs nicht stanardmäßig installiert werden können wie tu ich das?
<stevieh> geht das nicht genau so, wie es ./configure --help erklärt?
<setra> stevieh, naja ich möchte gerne zusätzliche includes und libraries hinzufügen... immer wenn ich das mache ./configure CPPFLAGS="/usr/local/basedir" dann configured es gar nicht mehr...
<setra> manchmal sollte man es so angeben: CPPFLAGS="/usr/local/basedir" ./configure 
<setra> also was stimmt? wie macht man es richtig...
<stevieh> na, da schauen wir doch mal, was man cpp so sagt, oder?
<stevieh> da steht -Idir
<stevieh> und bei man ld steht "-Ldir"
<stevieh> also wird das format sein, dass du bei CPPFLAGS="-Ifoo -Ibar" reinschreibst, oder?
<setra> stevieh, also wenn ich ein custom directory hab in dem bereits include und lib verzeichnisse bestehen die ich verwenden möchte, dann soll ich CPPFLAGS="-I/usr/local/basedir" als parameter mitgeben, dasselbe für LDFLAGS ?
<stevieh> so würde ich das probieren...
<setra> stevieh, du bist echt genial.... danköh
<stevieh> you're welcome.
<setra> stevieh, nur wie bist du drauf gekommen? bist du ein echter leafpad hacker ... ich bin leider nur IDE verseucht da brauch ich keine switches
<stevieh> meine IDE heisst emacs und mein configure heisst Makefile
<setra> cool, da tun sich gleich weitere fragen auf... wennst nix dagegen hast
<stevieh> schaun wir mal
<setra> ich hab emacs auch schon länger im blick, leider hab ich es nur bis zum org mode geschafft. dann hab ich prelude installiert und plötzlich wurde es useable aber langsam. ich wollte nette sachen zum laufen bringen wie eine cpp umgebung aber es war so komplex, helm oder anything... einfach überfordert von der flut an angeboten. Ich bräuchte ein starterkit, python, c/cpp, java und ein wenig php/javascript/html/css/sass compass/meteor...
<setra> hast du da recommendations?
<stevieh> nö, ich mach dateien auf und editiere die. Und in nem Terminal tippe ich make ;-)
<setra> oki, danke trotzdem hast mir echt weitergeholfen...
<stevieh> de nada
 * m4j0r|OFF is now away: Nich da
<jokrebel_> !away > [Xz]m4j0r 
<kubine> [Xz] m4j0r: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<_moep_> jokrebel_: er/sie es lernt es nicht ^.^
<Ubuntunix> nabend
<Ubuntunix> ich vollte gerade knapp 30gb auf die externe schaufeln, jedoch hängte sich mein schlepptop dabei auf und nun kann ich die externe nicht mehr einhängen unter ubuntu 12.04. in Win7 lässt sie sich noch korrekt einbinden usw.
<Ubuntunix> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418027/
<kubine> Title: Error mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ubuntunix> Aus der Fehlermeldung werde ich leider nicht schlau.
<bekks> Ubuntunix: Lies Zeile 4 bis 6.
<Ubuntunix> wenn ich das ins terminal eingebe kommt nur befehl nicht gefuden
<bekks> "In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows".
<Ubuntunix> hab ich auch versucht, wohl leider nicht richtig. ich werd dazu noch einmal was zum lesen suchen müssen
<bekks> Vor allem musst du dazu Windows starten.
<bekks> Und vorher auch mal "chkdsk /?" lesen.
<Ubuntunix> hab ich hier neben mir auf dem netbook laufen
<Ubuntunix> jap, such grad was über chkdsk
<litux> servussss
<Ubuntunix> verdammt, das wird ja 3 jahre dauern bis das durchgelaufen ist
<bekks> Und das ganze sogar zweimal.
<Ubuntunix> wiso lässt sich das nur unter windows prüfen?
<bekks> Weil es ein NTFS Dateisystem ist, dank Microsoft. :)
<Ubuntunix> verdammt :D naja, läuft bei mir zum glück nur noch auf meinem netbook, alle anderen rechner im haus sind schon seit jahren davon befreit :)
<Ubuntunix> dachte bis eben, dass die externe sogar noch auf fat läuft
<Ubuntunix> mit angeschlossener externen beginnt windows die überprüfung nicht
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-26
<stareye> ich kann kein openjdk installieren ich habe apt-get upgrade gemacht
<koegs> stareye: install-befehl und fehlermeldung bitte in einen pastebin
<stareye> ich mach den server diesmal ohne updates
<stareye> neu
<Ubuntunix> moin moin
<Ubuntunix> @bekks mounten der externen wieder möglich, nach reichlich suchen: sudo fdisk -l  &&  sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdc1   | ausgegraben im ubuntuforums.org/archive
<Ubuntunix> muss also kein windows für herhalten ;)
<Ubuntunix> chkdsk unter windows brachte leider rein gar nix, musste ich mir also die augen wund suchen
<nubcake> Hallo, mein Ubuntu zeigt nach dem Grub menu nurnoch einen schwarzen bildschirm (keine Fehlerausgabe) an, wie bekomme ich das denn in den Griff?
<nubcake> Ergänzend noch, ich verwende 13.10 64bit
<koegs> nubcake: frische installation?
<nubcake> koegs, mehr oder weniger, also frische installation, aber danach updates gefahren und per ftp dateien übertragen (ansonsten frisch)
<koegs> nomodeset als kernel parameter ist immer ein guter test
<nubcake> koegs: was macht das denn? :D bitte entschuldige, ich kenn' mich da noch nicht so aus
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no#Haeufig-genutzte-Bootoptionen
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nubcake> koegs: danke
<Zigi> Ich versuche Outlook mit owncloud zu synchronisieren. Leider wird die SSL Verbindung abgewiesen. Die weboberfläche via https funktioniert jedoch. In welcher Log kann ich denn herausfinden warum die Verbindung abgewiesen wurde?
<dasjoe> Zigi, der Fehler wird in (Owncloud-Standardinstallation vorausgesetzt) /var/log/www/owncloud/data/owncloud.log stehen. Ich tippe auf ein Zertifikatsproblem, genauer: CN im Zertifikat ist nicht gleich der URL des DAV-Servers, so dass Ownclouds eigener curl-Aufruf am fehlerhaften Zertifikat scheitert
<dasjoe> Ach, Webinterface funktioniert. Dann liegt's nicht an curl und DAV sondern am falschen Zertifikat bzw Outlook traut ihm nicht
<Zigi> dasjoe, ja, CN habe ich bereits geändert. Woran kanns dann noch liegen? Ich schaue erst mal in die oc log
<nubcake> macht ubuntu einen unterschied, wenn z.B. / früher /dev/sda1 war, jetzt aber (durch nachrüsten von einem raid) auf /dev/sdc1 zeigt ?
<sdx23> nubcake: Wenn gut eingerichtet (aktuelle Installer machen das per default so), werden überall UUIDs verwendet, da ist der Devicebezeichner egal.
<Zigi> @dasjoe, die einzigen Fehler die ich dazu finden kann, sind folgende: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418032/    
<kubine> Title: error.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Zigi> Den ServerName habe ich in der apache config auf localhost gesetzt. Ich  hoffe das reicht. 
<nubcake> sdx23:danke
<nubcake> wie bekomm ich denn die uuid von einem raid verbund heraus? sudo blkid sagt mir: /dev/sda: TYPE="isw_raid_member"
<nubcake> und das gleiche bei /dev/sdb: TYPE="isw_raid_member" (ist die 2. platte aus dem raid)
<I-Punkt> ubuntu-core-13.10-core-armhf auf Cubieboard A20. Dazu lubuntu-desktop nachinstalliert -> läuft. Allerdings, wenn nach 15 Minuten der Bildschirm, angeschlossen an HDMI, schwarz wird, lässt er sich nicht mehr via Maus oder Tastatur reaktivieren. Das System lässt sich aber weiter via ssh ansprechen und steuern. Hat jemand einen Rat, wo ich anfangen sollte, zu recherchieren? Habe ich da irgendeine energiespar-Sache nachzuinstallieren? De
<I-Punkt> 24/7 hinter dem Fernseher hängen soll. 
<nubcake> I-Punkt: im Bios/Uefi sind aber die "wake-on: device" sachen aktiviert?
<nubcake> nicht dass usb oder ps/2 den rechner nicht wecken darf ^^
<I-Punkt> das cubieboard hat kein bios
<dadrc> Das System ist ja anscheinend da, nur der Output nicht
<dadrc> Schon im Xorg-Log geguckt?
<nubcake> oh sorry überlesen
<dadrc> Da würd ich mal anfangen
<dadrc> Irgendwelche Probleme mit DPMS, wenn ich mal wild ins Blaue raten darf.
<I-Punkt> Xorg-Log,  gut, da fange ich an...
<geser> nubcake: hast du schon blkid auf das md-Device versucht? (sofern du da nicht noch LVM über dem RAID hast)
<I-Punkt> ach herjee. Die Xorg-Log sagt mir garnichts. wonach muss ich da suchen. 
<dadrc> Schwer zu sagen, wissen ja nicht, was los ist :)
<dadrc> Pack mal in 'nen Pastebin, das Ding
<I-Punkt> sowie bei Maus und bei Tastatur steht ein Timeout
<dadrc> !pastebinit > I-Punkt 
<dadrc> hmhm
<dadrc> kein bot.
<I-Punkt> evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
<I-Punkt> kompl. paste kommt
<I-Punkt> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418037/
<dadrc> Und das ist zu 'nem Zeitpunkt, zu dem das Display schon mal aus war?
<I-Punkt> das ist zwei Minuten nach dem Abschalten. Reaktivieren war zu den Zeitpunkt nicht versucht. (gerade eben)
<I-Punkt> soll ichs mal versuchen?
<dadrc> mach mal, kommt dann was neues im Log?
<I-Punkt> 3x Enter, 3x Space, linke Maustaste und Maus verschoben. keine neuen Einträge
<I-Punkt> wie gesagt, das war eine Minimalinstallation. Möglicherweise fehlen noch wichtige Sachen ?!?
<I-Punkt> ACPID geht bei schwarzem Bildschirm
<I-Punkt> Rechner fähr auch ordentlich damit runter
<dadrc> Nö, wenn der Bildschirm ausgeht, sollte er auch wieder angehen :)
<I-Punkt> Ob das auch am Endgerät liegen kann? Dass es eventull bemerkt, dass kein Signal mehr kommt und nicht mehr an diesem Anschluss lauscht? 
<dadrc> Theoretisch, klar, würd ich aber erstmal nicht vermuten.
<I-Punkt> Ne, leider nicht. Habe Maus bewegt, dann das Kabel auf einen anderen HDMI-Eingang gesteckt und die Quelle am Endgerät geändert. Kommt aber auch kein Bild. 
<I-Punkt> War denn etwas im /var/log/Xorg.0.log zu erkennen? Nun bin ich erstmal satt. Da wird das so nichts mit dem 24/7-System, wenn man nach 15 Minuten Untätigkeit nicht mehr reaktivieren kann. Irgendwann muss man ja auch mal schlafen...
<dadrc> Nö, das Log hat nichts
<I-Punkt> Ok, dann danke ich erstmal. Ich versuche mal, ein fertiges NAND-Image aus. Möglicherweise habe das ja bereits andere gelöst. 
<dadrc> I-Punkt, guck mal, hier hat jemand das gleiche Problem mit 'nem Pi
<dadrc> http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/11675/power-tv-on-off
<I-Punkt> ich lese...
<I-Punkt> das versuche ich mal. allerdings hatte ich mit meinen pis nie solche Probleme. 
<dadrc> Meiner macht das auch nicht, allerdings klingt das Problem sehr ähnlich
<lch> Hallöchen, ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein angeblich "kaputtes Paketsystem" da etwas nicht installiert werden kann
<lch> die Fehlermeldungen sind aber recht abstrus, z.B. angeblich volles Dateisystem, was nicht der Fall ist
<lch> falls sich das mal jemand anschauen mag: http://pastebin.com/AkWQD3xX
<I-Punkt> dadrc: thx. muss mal mit den Kindern raus. Danke dir..
<dadrc> lch, zeig mal `df -i`
<lch> oh
<lch> du bist gut! :)
<lch> ja, ist zu 100% in Nutzung auf /usr, was kann ich machen um das zu beheben?
<lch> http://pastebin.com/KBcUR2KW wäre die Ausgabe
<dadrc> Volle inodes heißt normalerweise, dass irgendwo Mengen an kleinen Dateien rumliegen
<dadrc> Oft 0kb groß, weil irgendwelches Logging schiefläuft oder so
<lch> aber logging wäre doch in /var
<dasjoe> Die Anzahl Inodes kannst du bei ext3/4 nicht nachträglich ändern
<dadrc> lch, ja, war jetzt nur ein Beispiel
<lch> ok
<lch> und wie finde ich diese dateien?
<dadrc> Kannst es mal mit `find /usr -type f -empty` probieren
<dadrc> Das findet alle leeren Dateien
<lch> in /usr/src sind so einige linux-headers Ordner
<lch> ich glaube kaum dass ich die alle brauche
<lch> nur den aktuellen
<lch> oder?
<dadrc> jo
<lch> dann fange ich damit mal an, danke
<wtzu> Hallo
<wtzu> Weiß jemand in welcher Datei die Passwörter von Windows Freigaben (=Samba) gespeichert werden?
<wtzu> auf Windows 7
<dadrc> ##windows eventuell :)
<lch> so, alles repariert, danke für die Hilfe
<tuorwork1> hi, hab gerade einen knoten im kopf:
<tuorwork1> ich will schreibe dies:
<tuorwork1> while [ ! $connection == 'Granted' ]
<tuorwork1> do
<tuorwork1> connection=$(tail icalog.log | grep -io granted)
<tuorwork1> echo 'running'
<tuorwork1> done
<tuorwork1> kann das functionieren? 
<dadrc> Ich würd noch ein sleep einbauen, aber so generell, joa
<tuorwork1> ok. thx.
<nubcake> geser: md-Device ?
<dadrc> Denke, er meint /dev/mdX
<nubcake> dadrc: sowas finde ich bei mir in /dev nicht
<geser> wie greifst du sonst auf das RAID-Array zu?
<nubcake> geser bisher noch garnicht
<geser> ist das Array aktiv/zusammengesetzt?
<nubcake> habe die 2 platten eingebaut und im raid-controller-bios als raid eingerichtet, dann ubuntu gestartet
<geser> echter RAID-Controller oder Fake-RAID?
<nubcake> gute frage.. :( ist eine hp workstation xw8400
<nubcake> ich guck mal eben, was ich darüber in erfahrung bringen kann
<geser> siehst dein Ubuntu die beiden Platten oder nur ein Device?
<nubcake> weder noch
<nubcake> ich seh' "computer", das ist alles
<nubcake> da sind meine / und /var/www platten eingebunden
<geser> was erkennt der Kernel? siehe die Ausgabe von dmesg
<nubcake> Okay, ist ein Intel 631xESB/632xESB SATA RAID Controller lt. lspci
<nubcake> uff... ich les mal kurz den output von dmesg, sekunde
<nubcake> http://pastebin.com/nMueKcYb ist das erste was mir aufgefallen ist, lese eben noch weiter
<nubcake> also das sind die beiden raid platten auf jeden fall
<geser> ein erstes Google deutet darauf, dass es sich um ein Software-RAID/Fake-RAID handelt, welches nur mit dem passenden Treiber funktioniert
<geser> also ignoriere die RAID-Einstellung im BIOS und nimm das Software-RAID von Linux (mdadm + dmsetup)
<nubcake> ohje... naja gut, dann werd ich mir das wohl mal um die ohren hauen müssen :D danke für deine bemühungen
<nubcake> bis später :)
<geser> nubcake: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID
<cronon> Hallo, ich bin erneut hier, mit einem alten Problem: ich habe jack installiert (mit apt-get), nach einiger Zeit ging der Ton nicht mehr, nun habe ich jack deinstalliert (apt-get purge), aber ich habe immer noch keinen Ton. Auf Nachfrage habe ich hier die Info erhalten, mir die Installations-Logs in /var/log anzuschauen, allerdings kann ich mit den Daten nichts anfangen. Was kann ich tun, um wieder zu meinem alten funktionierenden S
<cronon> (hier meine gefundenen Einträge via "grep -r jack" http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418042/)
<stesind> du musst pulseaudio neu installieren
<cronon> Wie mache ich das?
<cronon> Habe das Problem nun gelöst, danke.
<sdx23> Schaltet der Netzwerkmanager automatisch auf Wlan um, wenn man das Netzwerkkabel abzieht?
<k1l> ja
<sdx23> Ah, fein. Und umgekehrt auch? 
<k1l> ich kann das hier nicht testen gehe aber davon aus, dass es so funktioniert
<sdx23> Alles klar, danke.
<SunTsu> sdx23: Nicht unbedingt, der kappt keine funktionierenden Verbindungen
<sdx23> SunTsu: achso, d.h. Kabel anstecken reicht nicht, wenn ein Wlan in der Nähe ist?
<sdx23> Irgendwie ist das alles recht unschön zu lösen.
<SunTsu> sdx23: Nicht wenn Du mit diesem verbunden bist. Du musst es dann aktiv trennen
<sdx23> SunTsu: ok, dann bleib ich bei meiner momentanen Lösung. Danke auch dir.
<dreamon> Ubuntu 12.04 und Blueray-Wiedergabe gibts da einen Easy Way? Hab bisher VLC und XBMC vergeblich versucht zu überreden
<bekks> dreamon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<bekks> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Blu-Ray_wiedergeben
<dreamon> Den Wiki hab ich schon durch. Mal den ersten Link probieren. Danke
<ring0> im wiki steht alles was braucht.
<dreamon> makemkv braucht man dazu zwingend?
<bekks> Nein.
<schoppenhauer> hallo. ich versuche gerade, in gnome3 suspend-to-disk hinzubekommen. swap ist da. pm-hibernate ist installiert.
<schoppenhauer> aber ein item erscheint nicht.
<schoppenhauer> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/5/alternative-status-menu/ zeigt das item auch nicht ein
<schoppenhauer> *an
<ring0> schoppenhauer, normalerweise reicht alt drücken
<schoppenhauer> ring0: Bereitschaft und Ausschalten erscheinen
<schoppenhauer> ring0: mehr nicht
<ring0> schoppenhauer, hast du das gelesen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI
<schoppenhauer> werds mal versuchen, danke
<dreamon> Trotz http://akaul.de/vlc-bluray-wiedergabe-unter-linux-und-windows/ spielt VLC nix ab. Nur Fehlermeldungen. ist ein reboot nötig?
<Darkfire2012> Gnome Oberfläche läuft
<schoppenhauer> hm. jetzt hab ich das geändert. suspend geht. resumen tut so als würde es gehen, aber nachdem es das resume image geladen hat, ... passiert "nichts". es reagiert noch auf ctrl-alt-entf, und auch auf FN-PGUP und so.
<schoppenhauer> aber ich komm nicht mehr auf den desktop, CTRL-ALT-Fn geht nicht
<passt> ich habe ein software raid auf /dev/md0 erstellt. nach einem neustart ist das raid /dev/md127. warum?
<PBeck> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=606481
<PBeck> passt: hasst du es mit der uid definiert?
<passt> du meinst in der fstab mit uuid eingetragen? nein, das habe ich nicht
<passt> das sollte ich wohl machen
<PBeck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764861 <= hier scheint das problem auch aufzutreten - bin allerdings kein raid experte
<mdeb> Hallo, wie kann ich bei der Installation (13.10) mit LVM die /boot Partition größer anlegen? Das default von 250 MB ist leider zu knapp bemessen und daher reinstallation.
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-27
<LupusE> g'morgen
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Gibt es eine möglichkeit sshd nur auf ein bestimmte interface horchen zu lassen (interface nicht ip, die ip kann sich ändern)
<dadrc> Auf :22 horchen, auf allen anderen Interfaces Verbindungen auf :22 droppen
<dadrc> -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 22 -j drop
<yogg> über iptables. Hätte gehofft das ich es nur über die ssh config speilen kann. 
<dadrc> Nein
<yogg> aber dann mach ich es so
<yogg> danke
<dadrc> -i <interface> willst du wahrscheinlich noch :)
<dadrc> Oder halt auf allen droppen und nur auf dem einen Interface akzeptieren, könnten eventuell weniger Regeln sein
<yogg> alles droppen und dann freigen was egehn soll ist soweiso immer der weg den man gehen sollte ^^
<dadrc> eben
<nagetier> auch im leben selber
<bekks> Klar kann man das nur über die sshd_config machen.
<bekks> ListenPort und ListenAddress richtig setzen.
<dadrc> Mit 'ner dynamischen IP, bekks?
<bekks> Kann man letztlich auch scripten. :)
<dadrc> Ja, das ist dann aber nicht mehr nur sshd_config
<bekks> Irgendwas muss da ja sowieso scripted sein, sonst erfährt ja niemand was von einer IP Änderung.
<dadrc> Kann ja sein, dass der Router dyndns macht
<dadrc> Dann muss der Rechner selber nichts davon wissen
<dadrc> Aber hey, wie so oft: Viele Wege, Rom, blabla ;)
<bekks> ;)
<yogg_> Hi
<yogg_> Muss das "/etc/sudoers" file genau dort liegen und muss eine normale Datei sein (kein Symlink), oder kann ich das irgendwo konfigurieren?
<dadrc> Sollte da liegen, würd ich behaupten. Aber ich wüsste nichts, was gegen einen Symlink spricht
<yogg_> Ich will ein sudoers file per paket mitliefern und mein derzeitiges vorgehen ist es die orginaldatei per  "dpkg-divert" weg und lege dann einen Symlink rein der in meinen configordner auf das sudoers file zeigt
<yogg_> wenn ich sudo dann ausführe bekomme ich aber "sudo: /etc/sudoers is not a regular file" :(
<bekks>  /etc/sudoers ist auch keine ausführbare Datei.
<yogg_> ich führe sie auch nicht aus
<bekks>  /etc/sudoers muss eine normale Datei sein, du darfst die Rechte nicht ändern und auch nicht an Besitzer/Gruppe herumspielen.
<dadrc> Auch gerade gefunden, sorry.
<yogg_> dann muss ich wohl oder überl einen Hardlink setzen :/
<yogg_> oder kopieren
<yogg_> danke
<yogg_> oder sudo neu kompilieren mit nem andern pfad. Ich nehme mal an das ist in dem fall ein Security feature das es keine config gibt
<bekks> Wieso editierst du nicht einfach die bestehende /etc/sudoers?
<yogg_> über sed. Wär auch ne idee
<yogg_> dann verliere ich aber das original
<bekks> Weisst du, was eine Sicherungskopie ist?
<LetoThe2nd> wenn mir ein paket munter in die sudoers reinschreibt ohne sudoedit (in der manpage schön beschrieben ist!!!) rumfummelt, ist das paket ohnehin br0ken by design und nicht wert benutzt zu werden.
<bekks> Mal ganz abgesehen davon. :)
<LetoThe2nd> ein paket hat an und für sich generell da drin nix verloren.
<LetoThe2nd> es darf ein script abfeuern und ganz nett fragen, aber das ist auch schon das höchste der gefühle.
<yogg_> deshalb schreibe ich nicht in der sudoers file rum sondern bring meine eigene mit und schiebe die orginale per dpkg-divert weg. Aber es ist kein Paket was ein normal sterblicher brauchen wird ;)
<LetoThe2nd> dann kann es nach genehmigung visudo mit EDITOR=vi und nem kommandoscript bearbeiten, aber es hat schon nen grund warum das so dokumentiert ist.
<yogg_> was um mir das leben zu erleichtern
<xubuntu297> Wie installiert man Treiber für die ATI X1650?
<dadrc> Die Karte ist zu alt, um vom offiziellen ATI-Treiber unterstützt zu werden
<dadrc> Der Opensource-Treiber sollte aber mit der Karte ziemlich gut klarkommen, und der ist schon installiert.
<Darkfire2012> Moin
<Joor> Auch Moin!
<geser> yogg_: es gibt auch noch /etc/sudoers.d/, aber dass muss erst in /etc/sudoers entkommentiert werden
<imox> ich habe tightvncserver installiert aber wenn ich mit nem vncviewer drauf gehe habe ich nur ein einen braunen hintergrund und nen großes X als maus sonst nichts. ich hätte aber gerne den desktop ;)?
<duff> Hallo,
<duff> das tool find nutzt gerade mal verschwindende 0.7 % meiner cpu, kann ich find dazu bringen härter und schneller zu arbeiten oder ist das fs hier der flaschenhals?
<duff> find . -type f -exec grep -qi "any" {} \; -print
<duff> war der aufruf, evtl geht das geschickter?
<k1l_> ich würde mal sagen, dass die platte/FS da das limit machen
<duff> nagut
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich auf einem dhcp-server eine anzahl von Clients in einen bestimmten Pool bekomme?
<maze-m> Es sind insgesamt 80 Clients und ich möchte diese gerne alle in einem bestimmten Pool haben, um diese über Firewallregeln zu beschrenken.
<bekks> Bau einen Pool, schmeiss die MAC Adressen in den Pool.
<maze-m> bekks: ja, klingt gut! Aber ich hab leider nicht alle Mac-Adressen und könnte die auch nur auf "Turnschschuh-Netzwerk-Manier" bekommen...
<maze-m> bekks: aber alle Clients sind vom Gleichen Hersteller, sprich Zotac
<bekks> Zum einen hast du den bestehenden DHCP Server, der die die MACs kennt, zum anderen bist du der Admin.
<PBeck> ahoi
<maze-m> na ja, aber wie such ich mir denn da 80 Mac-Adressen raus?
<sysdef> ich haette ne loesung, aber im ubuntu-channel beantworte ich keine netzwerk-op-fragen. denn ich hoere auch auf zu supporten, wenn jemand SID fuer production nutzt
<bekks> maze-m: Also wenn du als Admin des DHCP nicht weisst, wie du an die MAC Adressen kommst, die deinen DHCP nutzen, dann solltest du dich dringend mal mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen :)
<sysdef> maze-m: stellt einen sysop an ;)
<maze-m> sid für production!?
<maze-m> ich hab das gerade übernommen und kenn mich noch nicht so gut mit dhcp-geschichten aus. habt ihr sonst nen tipp, wie ich mich da reinlesen kann?
<bekks> Zum Beispiel die Dokumentation deines DHCP Servers.
<sysdef> maze-m: dir sagt SID nichts?
<maze-m> sysdef: ne, nicht wirklich
<bekks> sysdef: Was erwartest du denn in einem Ubuntuchannel? :)
<sysdef> maze-m: tip: lass das von einem fachmann loesen.
<sysdef> bekks: kk, ich schraube meine erwartungen noch etwas runter. *sigh*
<bekks> sysdef: Du solltest einfach deine Debianerwartungen in einem Debianchannel ausleben. Hier ist Ubuntu.
<bekks> maze-m: Fragen wir mal anders herum - wieviele DHCP Pools hast du denn?
<maze-m> Hey tschudigung! Ich will mir ja nur Anregungen holen. 
<sysdef> bekks: eh, ubuntu ist immernoch ein SID-fork ;) aber hast schon recht
<maze-m> ich hab zwei Pools uns das so in der dhcpd.conf drin stehen ---> http://nopaste.info/193f9c321a.html
<bekks> Und du hast doch ein Logfile, in der du siehst wann sich welcher Client konnektiert, oder?
<bekks> maze-m: Du hast also zwei Pools - warum eigentlich? Du bist in einem Class A Netz, welche Subnetzmaske verwendest du?
<maze-m> Hab zwei Pools um sicher zu stellen, dass die Clients nur in dem 10.20.10.1 bis 10.20.10.100 kommen und nicht darüber hinaus. 
<maze-m> Als Subnetzmaske hab ich 255.255.0.0 
<maze-m> sorry, ich muss mal kurz weg
<bekks> Ok, also hast du nur einen Pool, der von deinen Clients genutzt wird. Wannn kommt die Stelle mit dem Problem? :)
<maze-m> bekks: na ja, das Problem ist eher, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich dem DHCP sage, dass er die ersten vier Teile einer Mac-Adresse in den Pool packen soll.
<bekks> Das ist doch Blödsinn.
<bekks> Du hast du hast doch einen Pool in dem alle Clients drin sind. Genau das wolltest du.
<bekks> Das war zumindest deine initiale Aussage.
<maze-m> Ich hab einen Pool, wo ich die Clients reinpacken will. Aber noch sind be weitem nicht alle dadrin und ich müsste nun von Client zu Client laufen und dort über eine Classid jeden Client in den Pool bringen, was sehr umständlich ist.
<dreamon> Würde gerne vorrübergehend die Priorität von Virtualbox hochsetzen. Aber er meint ich hätte als user keine Berechtigung. starte ich gnome-system-monitor als root. Dann zeigt er Virtualbox nicht mal an :(
<bekks> Ja, vergiss diesen Graphikkram dafür.
<apollo13> dreamon: man nice
<bekks> Warum willst du die Prio hochsetzen? Veränder lieber das Setup der VM.
<dreamon> bekks, Ist ein Rechenprocess der so lange braucht. Will ihn jetzt nicht mehr abbrechen.
<bekks> Dann wird nice daran nichts ändern.
<dreamon> Müßte ich als dreamon noch der VM beitreten? das ich Berechtigung habe?
<bekks> Was, wozu?
<dreamon> Na weil ich laut dem gnome-system-monitor keine Berechtigung dazu habe. Ich kenne keine andere Methode die Priorität zu ändern.
<jokrebel_> dreamon: GUIs mit root-Rechten starten ist bäh.
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Du meinst den gnome-system-monitor soll ich nicht mit root starten? Nunja.. war ja nur ein Versuch.
<jokrebel_> ...schon der Versuch ist strafbar (und kann tiefe Löcher ins Gesamtsystem reißen)
<dreamon> Wie wärs mit -> renice - Prozesspriorität ändern 
<dreamon> Jo, damit gehts
<apollo13> was man nice alles verrät :þ
<apollo13> aber was das bringen soll ist ne andere frage
<dreamon> apollo13, Jo aber die hab ich nicht gestellt :)
<bekks> Es wird genau nichts bringen.
<apollo13> eben
<jokrebel_> aber man hat alles getan, dass es absolut bevorrechtigt behandelt wurde ;-)
<bekks> dreamon: Man sagte Dir zum einen, dass "nice" genau das tut was du willst. Und man sagte Dir, dass das vollkommen unsinnig ist, vor allem wenn es um einen Rechenprozess in einer VM geht.
<dreamon> Was ist so falsch daran es einfach zu versuchen. Egal
<jx47> Guten Abend. Sorry, dass ich einfach so mit einer Frage hier rein platze, aber ich setze für eine Bekannte gerade ein Notebook mit dem aktuellen Ubuntu auf. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass Ubuntu mir bei jedem Systemstart ein neues eth device anlegt mit einer falschen MAC. Irgendjemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?
<bekks> dreamon: Naja, es ist sinnfrei. Du hast gefragt, man hat Dir gesagt dass es Blödsinn ist, du probierst es trotzdem. Erwartest du wirklich beim nächsten Mal Hilfe bei einem Problem?
<bekks> jx47: Wieso mit "der falschen MAC"?
<jx47> bekks es ist nicht die macadresse der hardware.
<bekks> jx47: Sondern?
<bekks> jx47: Kannst du das irgendwie in einem Pastebin dokumentieren?
<jx47> mmh
<jx47> kann ich versuchen
<apollo13> jx47: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  sollte es fürs erste tun
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Vielleicht weil es schon viele versuchten und zum gleichen erfolglosen Ergebnis kamen?
<jx47> das ist der pastebin von der udev rule: http://pastebin.com/KCin5RXJ
<dreamon> bekks, jokrebel_ Hätte mich aber schon interessiert, warum es dadurch nicht schneller wird. Das hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen.
<apollo13> jx47: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/919504
<bekks> dreamon: Wie willst du einen Prozess, der 100% CPU verbraucht noch weiter beschleunigen?
<jx47> apollo13: danke für den hinweis :) Dann werde ich mich da mal einlesen.
<dreamon> bekks, Das ist doch eine Antwort mit der man was anfangen kann. :)
<bekks> dreamon: Schön, dass das zumindest logisch erscheint.
<dreamon> Wenn der i7 hier 8Threads hat, dann ist die VM nur einer davon? und der läuft dann zu 100% für die VM?
<bekks> Wenn deine VM so konfiguiert ist, dass sie nur einen Core nutzt, und wenn die VM mit deinem "Rechenprozess" diesen einen Core zu 100% auslastet, dann kannst du diesen einen Core nicht bebschleunigen.
<apollo13> nö, der scheduler wird den nicht auf einem thread halten
<bekks> Von Context Switches will ich jetzt gar nicht erst reden.
<apollo13> der wird immer wieder cpu wechselsn
<bekks> Den Core, nicht die CPU. :)
<jokrebel_> bekks: dreamon: ...naja in neudeutschen Firmen wird doch auch von 150% Produktivität geredet; warum sollte nicht auch ein Prozess mehr als 100 von 100 erreichen können? </sarcasm>
<apollo13> bekks: hrhr
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Das ich das mal sagen würde.. du bist -> offtopic :)
<bekks> dreamon: Du bist schon die ganze Zeit OT.
<bekks> Steine, Glashaus. Go figure.
<dreamon> Wie werden die Tasks auf die Core's verteilt. Wer macht das?
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Wie bekks sagte bist Du das schon länger als ich. Aber nun geh ich eh ins Bett. 
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Nur noch viel Erfolg, einen Prozess der bereits oberste Priorität hat noch mehr zu beschleunigen (geht eigentlcih nicht - aber versuchs nur weiter)
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Ich bin nicht doof. Das hab ich inzwischen auch verstanden!
<bekks> Das glaube ich nicht, Tim.
<mazzo> Hallo und guten Abend
<mazzo> Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe bei meinem Vorhaben in Sachen rsync .. ich blicke da mit der Syntax noch nicht ganz durch und bin mir etwas unsicher
<mazzo> Darf ich mein Anliegen mal vortragen?
<|Frodo|> mazzo: solange dein eigentliches anliegen hier nicht bekannt ist, kann dir (leider) auch niemand helfen...  ;-)
<mazzo> Ok, danke :-)
<mazzo> Also: Bisher habe ich meine Daten mit folgendem Befehl immer von meinem Computer zu meiner Synology gesichert - Befehl folgt
<mazzo> rsync -av --partial --progress /daten/archiv/ /synology/archiv/
<mazzo> Funktioniert einwandfrei... Allerdings habe ich zwischenzeitlich die Struktur im Quellverzeichnis gänzlich verändert, weswegen die neuen Daten nun zusätzlich zu den bereits bestehenden kopiert werden
<mazzo> Ich habe meinen Befehl nun um die Option --delete erweitert, damit Daten, die im Quellverzeichnis nicht mehr da sind auch im Ziel gelöscht werden. Heißt - Befehl neu:
<mazzo> rsync -av --partial --progress --delete /daten/archiv/ /synology/archiv/
<mazzo> Nun habe ich mich etwas umgesehen und gelesen, dass der Schalter --delte wohl recht gefährlich sein kann, je nachdem ob ein Slash am Ende des Pfades gesetzt ist oder nicht
<mazzo> Ich bin mir durch diese Info etwas unsicher wie ich den Befehl nun genau abschicken muss damit alles sauber läuft.
<koegs> allgemein sollte man mit rsync vorsicht sein und ggf. einen dry-run machen
<Robert_Zenz> mazzo, in der man page steht ncihts davon. Da steht nur das man keien Wildcards damit verwenden soll und das es grundsaetzlich gefaehrlich ist Dateien autoamtisiert zu loeschen.
<mazzo> Robert_Zenz Habe gerade mal die Website nochmal gesucht - hier der Link: http://www.davidgrant.ca/rsync_delete_dangerous
<mazzo> Dieser Beitrag hat mich etwas verunsichert
<mazzo> koegs Wenn mal allerdings >immer< den selben Befehl verwendet dürfte eigentlich nix schief gehen (im Bezug auf die Quelldaten), oder?
<koegs> nö, benutze immer --delete für meine "backup"-scripte
<koegs> das verhalten ist immer das gleiche :)
<|Frodo|> koegs: [immer gleiches verhalten] ist ja völlig überraschend!!1 ;-))
<Robert_Zenz> mazzo, der Unterschied hier ist das David den befehl per Hand getippt hat. Ja, es stimmt, es gibt einen Unterschied bei einem fehlenden Slash...aber wenn du ein bestehendes Kommando erweiterst ist das kein Problem.
<|Frodo|> koegs: also ich würd mich beschweren: erst etwas abwechsslung macht das leben doch interessant...  ;-)
<mazzo> koegs :-) OK .. ich ziehe die letzte Frage zurück ;)
<mazzo> Robert_Zenz Das beruhigt mich ... Sehr sogar :-)
<Robert_Zenz> mazzo, aber grundsaetzlich den Rat von koegs un der man page beachten, mit --dry-run --verbose ausprobieren.
<|Frodo|> mazzo: iirc kann man die zu löschenden dateien auch (zunächst) in ein gesondertes verzeichnis verschieben lassen. wenn man unsicher ist, ob alles korrekt funzt, kann man dort dann die daten nochmal durchgehen und anschließend den inhalt dieses verzeichnisses "von hand" endgültig löschen. 
<Robert_Zenz> mazzo, und wenn dein Ziel ein dediziertes Verzeichnis ist wo "rund herum" sonst nichts ist, ist es auch kein Problem,
<Robert_Zenz> mazzo, Der Blog Post geht halt davon aus das man in ein bestehendes, produktiv verwendetes home synced...was mich auch nervoes machen wuerde. ;)
<mazzo> Ok ... Klar - in diesem Falle verändert sich ja an den Quelldaten nix. Schlimmster Fall wäre, dass er die NAS zum Großteil löscht und die Daten neu schreibt.
<mazzo> Super, danke euch für die Hilfe. Ich werde mir das nochmal in Ruhe ansehen und mal mit --dry-run nen Testlauf starten.
<mazzo> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch noch bei einer zweiten Sache helfen?! :-)
<mazzo> Ich habe hier (privat) einen kleinen Server mit Ubuntu 12.04. LTS laufen der leider einen selbstverschuldeten Wartungsstau erlitten hat.
<mazzo> Es laufen keine kritischen Dinge darauf, allerdings möchte ich ihn beim patchen auch nicht unnötig kaputt machen.
<mazzo> Aktuell stehen 240 Updates aus, die ich natürlich gerne ausühren würde (KEIN dist-upgrade) - Welche Verzeichnisse sollte ich hier vorher sichern?
<Robert_Zenz> mazzo, Keines, Updates auf einer LTS muessen unbedenklich sein...aus du hast irgendein lustiges PPA oder so eingebunden.
<mazzo> Nein, Gott bewahre :-)
<mazzo> Robert_Zenz Angenommen es wäre keine LTS .. Wie könnte ich mich bestmöglich absichern? (Mir geht es hierbei nur um den Lerneffekt)
<mazzo> Robert_Zenz mir würden /bin, /boot, /etc, /lib /lib64, opt und usr in den sinn kommen (home natürlich sowieso getrennt)
<Robert_Zenz> mazzo, Datenverlust (Benutzer Daten, nicht Konfiguration) durch fehlerhafte updates? Noch nie gehoert unter Linux.
<Robert_Zenz> mazzo, aber wenn es dir um das bewahren des Server Zustandes geht, waere ein Image machen von / angebracht.
<mazzo> Robert_Zenz könnte ich dazu dd verwenden? und könnte ich bei einem image von / einzelne unterverzeichnisse ausschließen?
<Robert_Zenz> mazzo, dd ist der Klassiker wenn es darum geht images zu schreiben. Und bei dd nicht, dd klont einfach die Partition so wie sie ist in eine Datei.
<mazzo> Leider geflogen ..
<mazzo> Robert_Zenz Welche geeignetere Alternative gäbe es denn? Kennst du da was?
<Robert_Zenz> mazzo, tar und rsync...und dann noch FS spezifische Werkzeuge, wie Snapshots von btrfs.
<mazzo> Robert_Zenz Aber wenn DD ja >partitionsbasiert< arbeitet, könnte ich ja einfach den beiden LVMs (Userdaten) und die Synology (iSCSI) außen vor lassen und lediglich die beiden Platten mit "relevanten" Daten in ein File schreiben, richtig?
<Robert_Zenz> mazzo, naja, dd liest dir alles aus was gelesen werden kann. Und ja, koenntest du.
<mazzo> Robert_Zenz Ja super :-) Dann habe ich ja schon eine Lösung um nahezu 100% sicher zu gehen bevor ich update.
<mazzo> Danke dir!
<bekks> Uhm - nö?
<bekks> Weil dd LVM header usw. genau so ausliest wie sie auf der Partition drauf sind?
<bekks> dd lässt nichts aus.
<mazzo> bekks Oha?! Kann ich denn nicht einfach /dev/sda1 und sdb1 (z.B.) angeben?
<mazzo> Problem ist - Es gibt ein VG von 12 TB in dem zwei LVs mit einmal 7 und einmal 5 TB liegen ... da habe ich schlicht und ergreifend keinen Platz für :)
<bekks> Ja, und? Was willst du dann mit dd?
<bekks> Nimm rsync, tar oder sonstwas.
<mazzo> bekks Also eine file-to-file sync mit rsync, quasi? Oder kann ich damit auch "images" erstellen?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> rsync kopiert Dateien. Es erstellt keine Images.
<bekks> Und du hast selbst gesagt, dass du gar keinen Platz für ein Image hast.
<mazzo> bekks Jup, so isset. Ok - also alle relevanten Verzeichnisse extern sichern, Dateien mit reinen Userdaten auslassen und gut ist.
<xubuntu151> #
<KING_LEE> guten abend
<mazzo> KING_LEE Hallo
<KING_LEE> ich nutze ubuntu 13.10 mit der gnome shell und möchte mir in nautilus ein paar lesezeichen hinzufügen, hat da jemand nen tip wie das geht? 
<KING_LEE> also lesezeichen von ordnern in der seiten leiste
<KING_LEE> ok, hat sich erledigt
<KING_LEE> im gewünschten ordner strg + d
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-28
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Judge> Hallo zusammen! :)
<Judge> Ich habe ein precise von einem Desktop-PC auf ein Lenovo L540 Laptop geklont. Bootet soweit auch alles; nur erkennt es die Netzwerkkarte nicht. WLAN habe ich, um ehrlich zu sein, noch nie gemacht und für http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN braucht man auch irgendwelche Daten aus dem Netz auf dem Gerät. Kann mir jemand helfen, bitte, so das ich das Gerät an's Netz kriege und ich alleine 
<Judge> weiterkomme?
<stevieh> mach mal ein "sudo ifconfig -a" in ein pastebin
<stevieh> und natürlich mit lspci schauen was da ist, und ob und warum das passende modul nicht geladen wird/wurde
<Judge> stevieh: Da wird nur loopback angezeigt. lspci listet beide Devices auf. Das Kabel-LAN ist ein "Intel I217-V" und das WLAN ein "Intel 7260"
<k1l_> Judge: was steht in deiner interfaces?
<k1l_> eigtnlich sollte das der NM einfach handhaben
<Judge> k1l_: "auto lo" und "iface lo inet loopback"
<stevieh> gugl nach "Intel I217-V module linux" sagt da ein wenig was.
<stevieh> ist e1000 geladen (das modul), grep mal in dmesg nach e1000e
<Judge> stevieh: Weder lsmod noch dmesg listen das ... Danke für die Buzzwords; ich habe mich nur ehrlich gesagt nicht getraut da Intel-Treibermäßig selbst hand an zu legen, weil ich nicht weiss in wiefern das ggf. Ubuntus eigene Maßnahmen zur Hardwarerkennung stört.
<stevieh> mach mal ein "modprobe e1000e" und schau mal mit dmesg/syslog, was das dingens erkennt
<Judge> stevieh: Ich habe jetzt die "standard" Module aus dem Ubuntu Kernel e1000 und e1000e einmal nacheinander geladen (nicht die von der Intel HP). Beide fördern kein neues dev in der Ausgabe von "ifconfig -a" zutage. Beide stehen in der dmesg Ausgabe nur mit zwei Zeilen drin: "Version" und "Copyright". Ob sie ein Dev gefunden haben o.ä. geben sie nicht aus.
<Judge> Muss ich noch was machen?
<stevieh> nö, jetzt musst du wohl "level 2" betreten ;-)
<Judge> Meint: Treiber von der HP?
<stevieh> verschiedene Ansätze: a) treiber von Intel bauen b) schauen, ob in einem aktualisierten Kernel der Support drin ist c) gleich ein frischeres Ubuntu nehmen 
<stevieh> scheint ja so zu sein, dass der e1000e treiber irgendwann den support drin hat. Mit ein wenig Glück bekommst du einen frischeren kernel, der den drin hat und fährst precise weiter.
<Judge> stevieh: Danke, dann versuche ich es eben mit a). Die Release notes sehen vielversprechend aus.
<stevieh> a) hat aber auch die meisten nachteile, wenn b bzw. c gehen sollten ;-)
<Judge> stevieh: c) will ich ja aufgrund der vielen, lokalen Anpassungen dem User gerne ersparen; ist aber natürlich der letzte Ausweg. Und b) kann ich ja fast nur machen, wenn ich ein funktionierendes Netzwerk habe :D
<stevieh> jain, das bekommst du ja auch mit usb rüber.
<Judge> stevieh: OK. Aber aufgrund der möglichen Abhängigkeiten: Erstmal a) versuchen und dann b) ;)
<stevieh> klar, why not
<stevieh> das ist ein haswell laptop?
<Judge> Jawoooooohl .... sauber! Der Treiber fluppt! :) Vielen Dank!
<Judge> Pffft - gute Frage.
<Judge> Habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch garnicht geschaut. Das steht seit 2 Stunden hier ;)
<stevieh> ja, ist glaub ich haswell x40er reihe.
<Judge> Ja, isses. Neue i5
<Judge> i5-4200M
<stevieh> da würde ich persönlich auf jeden Fall 13.10 nehmen... weil auch bei der Grafik einiges passiert ist.
<Judge> stevieh: Ich auch ;) Aber der Anwender es anders haben möchte, helfe ich trotzdem gerne. :)
<stevieh> er wird es merken... ;-)
<Judge> Denke ich auch. Klappt alles - Danke für die Hilfe allerseits! :)
<stevieh> you're welcome
<Approach> Hi@all, möchte gerne das apache von /home/user/workspace/ daruf zugreif.. nun sagt er hat keine rechte
<Approach> aber wie genau konfiguriere es richtig?
<stevieh> dann nehm doch die linke
<|Frodo|> stevieh: ;-)
<stevieh> Approach: auch wenn ich mich mit apache nicht wirklich auskenne, aber soweit ich weiss muss das zeugse www-data gehören, ausser du konfigurierst es um
<ring0> Approach, schau dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache an
<stevieh> bzw. sollte für www-data lesbar sein
<geser> stevieh: nein, es reicht wenn www-data es lesen kann und die Apache-Konfiguration den Zugriff erlaubt
<stevieh> sachte ich doch gerade
<stevieh> :-)
<geser> war schon am tippen als du dich korrigiertest :)
<stevieh> ;-)
<geser> Approach: wie hast du den Apache konfiguriert, dass er weiß unter welcher URL er Dateien aus diesem Verzeichnis ausliefern soll?
<Approach> apache ist konfiguriert.. es nur problem mit rechten von user und gruppen das ist total durcheinander
<Approach> /home/user/ und /home/user/workspace sollten 755 haben gel?
<Approach> und usermod -a -G www-data USER
<SunTsu> Approach: das kommt wohl drauf an wem es gehört
<Approach> SunTsu: was meinst du wem es gehört?
<geser> für /home/user und /home/user/workspace sollte 0751 reichen und die Dateien dort 0644
<SunTsu> Approach: Dateien und Verzeichnisse haben Besitzer/Owner und Gruppen, und wie die Berechtigungen sein müssen kommt drauf an wer das ist
<Approach> also Dateien und Order gehören dem USER:USER
<Approach> geser: Rechte habe ich genau gesetzt was du erwähnt hast
<Approach> kann ich nicht apache mit USER:USER  nicht einfach starten?
<stevieh> envvars:export APACHE_RUN_USER=www-data
<stevieh> envvars:export APACHE_RUN_GROUP=www-data
<Approach> stevieh: genau daran habe ich auch gedacht
<Approach> spricht dagegen etwas?
<stevieh> wenn der user nicht gerade "hanshomebankingaccount" ist...
<stevieh> es stellt sich die Frage, warum du nicht den USER:USER nach www-data umbiegen kannst, das klingt schon halb gefrickelt...
<SunTsu> Ich fühle mich ja immer ungut wenn der Apache schreibzugriff auf Userdaten hat, aber das mag nur meine Paranoia sein :>
<geser> liegt es wirklich an Dateirechten und nicht daran, dass der Apache die jeweiligen Dateien nicht ausliefern darf (auch wenn er sie lesen könnte)?
<stevieh> SunTsu: www-data ist auch "nur" ein user...
<SunTsu> stevieh: Ach, wirklich? Gut zu wissen </sarcasm>
<stevieh> SunTsu: nicht, dass du heute noch dumm ins bett gehst.
<SunTsu> stevieh: Eventuell um einen Eintrag in der /ignore list reicher, mal schauen
<stevieh> SunTsu: damit wirst du dich für immer qualitativ hochwertiger Weiterbildung verschliessen.
<setra> hi, ich wollt mal fragen wie ich das am besten im google formulieren soll, weil meine suchergebnisse sind immer falsch. Also ich möchte gerne ein verzeichnis read-only mounten mit bind und/aber sobald jemand was reinschreibt bleibt nur das delta übrig, d.h. mit unmount verschwinden nur die RO files. Falls dateien vorhanden sind beim mounten liegt die Prioriät beim gemounteten.
<setra> quasi transparent denk ich 
<setra> niemand ?!?!
<SunTsu> setra: Ich verstehe nichtmal was Du genau willst, da kann ich das kaum für Google umformulieren
<setra> SunTsu, ich möchte ein verzeichnis auf einen mount point bringen mount -bind.... aber als read only....falls da dateien existieren sollten diese über den gemounteten liegen und editierbar sein
<jokrebel> wie soll einer da was reinschreiben wenn es read-only eingehangen sein soll? Ich versteh die Frage auch nicht.
<setra> dann bleibt das quellverzeichnis unberührt und kann trotzdem verändert werden... wenn ich jetzt alles im verzeichnis lösche dann bleiben nur die Read-only dateien des gemounteten übrib
<setra> quasi eine Sandbox denk ich
<setra> naja wenns read only ist dann kann die quelle nicht verändert werden, falls jemand was ändert soll eine datei angelegt werden die höhere priorität als die gemountete hat
<jokrebel> read-only heißt nur lesen. Da kann man nichts schreiben bzw. anlegen dann. Und was meinst Du mit "höherer Priorität"?
<SunTsu> setra: Mounte doch einfach das wo es landen soll über das was RO sein soll, alles per bind - damit sollte das doch tun was Du willst
<SunTsu> setra: Ansonsten hat das hier bestimmt einen guten Tipp für Dich: http://www.logicsupply.com/blog/2009/01/27/how-to-build-a-read-only-linux-system/
<setra> ok.. ich habe ein verzeichnis.. A darin hätte ich gerne einen Basiskontent(der kommt von einer Mount-Quelle) .. nun soll ich die möglichkeit haben alles zu verändern.(ohne die Quelle zu verändern), jedoch das Veränderte will ich sichern, wie einen snapshot
<SunTsu> setra: Was du willst nennt sich AFAIK "union fs"
<jokrebel> setra: Quelle öffnen - bearbeiten - in anderem Verzeichnis sichern. Würd ich da machen, wenn die Orginalquelle unveränderbar sein soll.
<setra> thx, unionfs klingt gut 
<SunTsu> setra: OpenWRT macht sowas, da liegt das Basis-System auf einem ROM und Änderungen landen auf einem RW-Bereich, vollautomatisch. Du suchst unionfs/union mount
<smegma123> hi
<jokrebel> Namd
<Golg> guten abend
<Laire> Ich habe einen Rechner mit 2 Samba Freigaben, aber ich kann von meinem windows rechner aus nur auf jeweil eine gleichzeitig zugreifen. also ich muss immer netzlaufwerk trennen und dann wieder als neuer nutzer verbinden. gibt es dafür eine Lösung?
<Mickisblog> Hallo ich benutze ubuntu 10.04 und habe einen MSI Movie Vox Mini. Unter windows läuft alles prima, allerdings sehe ich unter Ubuntu via Mplayer nur einen grünen Monitor. Bin gerade erst auf Ubuntu umgestiegen. Jemand eine Idee?
<k1l_> Mickisblog: da würde ich zu aller erst mal raten ein 12.04 zu installieren. 10.04 ist nicht mehr unterstützt auf dem desktop. viele hardware probleme fallen dann schon weg
<jokrebel> Mickisblog: Wieso nimmst Du so eine alte Version, wenn Du grade frisch installiert haszt?
<Mickisblog> Tja, daß ist so eine Sache. Ich hatte 12.04 installiert, allerdings funktioniert mein TV/internet Stick nicht.
<Mickisblog> Und mein Freund, der mir die Karte gab, hatte 10.04 installiert und da lief sie, ich weiss, es ist etwas verzwickt.
<jokrebel> Mickisblog: Dann deshalb eine outdated Version zu nehmen kling nach schlechtem Plan.
<Mickisblog> Ich werde mir jetzt mal 12.04 installieren und mich dann nochmal melden.
<Mickisblog> Vielen Dank bis später.
<PBeck> Mickisblog: um was für einen stick handelt es sich?
<Mickisblog> Es ist ein Pro Sieben Web+ TV Stick. Sobald ich den einstecke, dauert es etwa 30 Sekunden und der Desktop verschwindet und es folgen jede Menge (Fehler)meldungen und ich weiss nicht, wie ich die Kopieren kann, da ich nichts mehr machen kann.
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch <= Mickisblog installier dir mal 12.04 und dann kann man dort mal weiter machen
<Mickisblog> Okay, das mache ich. Soll ich über die Aktuallisierungsverwaltung updaten oder drüberinstallieren?
<PBeck> von 10.04 musst du mehrmals drüberinstallieren - einfacher und weniger anfällig ist eine neuinstallation
<Mickisblog> Okay, ich habe allerdings noch Windows auf der Platte, ich habe da mal was von einem Einhängepunkt gelesen.
<PBeck> Mickisblog: genau so vorgehen wie du auch 10.04 installiert hast.
<PBeck> bzw. jetzt kannst du die 10.04 partition zum drüberinstallieren nehmen.
<Mickisblog> Okay, ich versuche es. Danke.
<Golg> gibt es eine möglichkeit von meiner derzeitigen konfiguration eine komplett installierbare iso zu packen um sie an leute weiterzugeben?
<stevieh> im prinzip eher nein.
<stevieh> ausser du machst wirklich ein vollbackup
<k1l_> doch gibts.
<stevieh> du kannst dir die installierten pakete merken, diverse verzeichnisse sichern etc. pp. aber alles bekommst du nicht in den griff.
<stevieh> k1l_: aha?
<k1l_> !remastersys > Golg 
<k1l_> ey bot!
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Remastersys
<k1l_> das ist EOL aber im wiki artikel sind ein paar alternativen genannt
<Golg> danke dir. werd ich mir mal anschaun ;)
<stevieh> das ist aber eher ein backup als die sicherung einer konfiguration.
<k1l_> stevieh: das macht eine live-cd von dem aktuellen system
<k1l_> vervielfältigung quasi
<stevieh> ja, hab ich gelesen.
<stevieh> wenn er das gesucht hat, ist ja ok.
<k1l_> hab ich so verstanden
<Golg> jap, ist genau das was ich gesucht hatte. mal schaun ob das funktionieren wird
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-01
<Mickisblog> Hallo ich benutze ubuntu 12.04 und habe ein Problem mit Kaffeine. "unable to open database file
<Mickisblog> Error opening database"
<Longbottom1> Mickisblog: Ich gehe jetzt ins Bett,  aber ich vermute, dass irgendeine Datei in ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine für dich nicht lesbar ist. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja;-)
<k1> hi, jemand da ?
<k1l> nein :)
<k1l> zu langsam :(
<jokrebel_> k1l: ähm wie bitte?
<jokrebel_> ah I see. k1 als nick geht? Ganz schön kurz
<k1l> jupp. nicht sehr viel ausdauer bewiesen. nicht mal lang genug für meinen witz :(
<any_chaos> Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit meinem System, ich kann mich als Gast bei einer xfce Sitzung anmelden, nur wenn ich mich mit meinem Konto anmelde komme ich direkt zur Anmeldemaske zurück. Das Passwort ist richtig eingegeben. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? 
<k1l> any_chaos: guck mal wem die .Xauthority in deinem home gehört
<k1l> sprich "ls -al .Xauthority" in dem home 
<any_chaos> Danke, ja mache ich dauert eine sekunde
<any_chaos> genau das Problem , die gehört dem root selsamerweise
<k1l> tjo, das passiert meistens wenn man mit sudo unvorsichtig vorgeht. zum ändern in der tty1 anmelden und (strg+alt+f1 zurück nachher mit strg+alt+f7): "sudo chown user:user .XAuthority"  dabei user durch deinen usernick ersetzen
<any_chaos> vielen Dank mache ich
<any_chaos> bye 
<Shadow> hi
<Guest40395> ich nutze derzeit ubuntu bzw. mint mit der oberfläche mate auf einem amd e-350. für desktoparbeiten ist die leistung an sich in ordnung nur bei flash(youtube etc.) so wie aufwendig gestallteten webseiten kann das scrollen gerne mal etwas "ruckeln". nun denke ich darüber nach mit einem i5-4670t mit hd 4600 apu anzuschaffen. hat jemand der anwesenden erfahrung mit dieser oder einen ähnlichen cpu und kann mir vielleicht sagen 
<Guest40395> ob damit gnome 3 flüssig läuft auch mit youtube o.ä.?
<jokrebel_> Guest40395: Für Mint bist Du hier aber falsch. Die machen vieles anders als Ubuntu und haben ihren eigenen Support deshalb.
<jokrebel_> Guest40395: Ganz generell ist aber Flash sehr CPU-Hungrig.
<Guest40395> die performance sollte aber kaum einen unterschied haben
<Guest40395> ob nun debian(ubuntu/mint), arch, gentoo, fedora etc. sollte ~gleich auf sein mit aktueller haswell cpu und gnome 3
<Guest40395> bei flash besteht ja leider das problem dass adobe nur die gpu beschleunigung für nvidia gpus implementiert hat
<Guest40395> deshalb bringen dort amd oder intel gpus nix
<jokrebel_> Guest40395: Dann wär es immer noch trotzdem kein Thema für den Support-kanal. Allerhöchstens für ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<Guest40395> jedoch hat die 4670t als min tackt 2,3ghz angeben statt nur 1,6 wie der fusion e-350 und natürlich eine bessere architektur
<dasjoe> Einen Haswell und einen Zacate kannst du zwar vergleichen, ist aber ähnlich wie Äpfel und Birnen ;)
<Guest40395> nicht wirklich... sowohl architektur als auch tackt und gpu sind beim haswell (allein schon aufgrund des alters) besser als beim fusion. ich wollte hier nur einmal fragen ob jemand erfahrungswerte mit haswell und gnome3 etc. hat
<Guest40395> denn benchmarks o.ä. finde ich leider nigends
<jokrebel_> Guest40395: Auch Hardwareumfragen (selbst wenn sie Ubuntu selbst betreffen würden, was sie ja in Deinem Falle nichtmal tun) sind hier fehl am Platz. Gerne kannst Du es in #ubuntu-de-offtopic versuchen.
<Guest40395> das werde ich dann tun
<xubuntu288> Anyone here?
<stevieh> nein
<jokrebel_> xubuntu288: wieso?
<stevieh> uiui, ein support opfer und ich erschreck es.
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-02
<setra> hallo leute is noch jemand munter?
<sdx23> setra: niemand, der Metafragen beantworten wollen würde.
<basti> wie kann man denn diese nachfrage bei firefox für diese komischen "addons" der sidebar abstellen?
<mindspace> Guten Morgen, ich habe mal eine Frage.
<jokrebel> schieß los
<mindspace> Ich habe Wlan über die etc/network/interfaces eingestellt. Funktioniert auch beim booten etc. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wenn die Verbindung abbricht, das diese automatisch wieder hergestellt wird?
<sdx23> mindspace: Wie sieht die Config aus? Auf welche Art und Weise bricht die Verbindung ab?
<mindspace> Ich habe zu diesem PC nur eine ssh Verbindung also keine GUI. Nehmen wir an der Router wird stromlos gemacht. Dann wird die Verbindung nicht wieder aufgebaut.
<sdx23> k. Die Config wäre trotzdem interessant. Im angesprochenen Fall sorgt wpa_supplicant automatisch für Neuaufbau der Verbindung.
<dhrac_> guten tag
<mindspace> Welche Config möchtest du bzw. wonach soll ich in der Config suchen?
<fragender> hallo zusammen
<dhrac_> hallo
<mindspace> Hallo
<fragender> ich habe so eine tolle tastatur wo ich mit einem Rad die Lautstärke regeln kann. Der lautstärke Balken reagiert jedoch wird es nicht lauter oder leiser.
<fragender> das komische ist, wenn ich in die konfig gehe und über 100% gehe wird es allerdings lauter und bis 100% wieder leiser
<fragender> was darunter ist reagiert nicht =(
<fragender> hat jemand eine Idee?
<sdx23> mindspace: Interessant, dass das die wpa-Parameter da überhaupt nimmt. (ein Nopaste, http://pastebin.com , wäre besser, dann könnten andere das auch sehen)
<sdx23> mindspace: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wpa_supplicant 
<mindspace> sdx23: Ich schaue mir das mal an.
<fragender> ok, hab grad hdmi und anderes aus gestellt, nun gehts irgendwie.
<fragender> schönen sonntag noch
<passt> Gibt es die Möglichkeit ACL-Berechtigungen von Samba-Freigaben von einem Windows Client aus zu ändern? (analog zu NTFS-Rechten)
<bekks> Nein.
<passt> gibt es einen speziellen Client für Windows, diese Änderungen vorzunehmen? Außer ssh natürlich ;)
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Der Client heisst SSH, weil du, genau wie bei Windows, direkten Zugriff auf das Dateisystem, nicht das Share, brauchst.
<passt> wie bei Windows ist so nicht richtig, ich kann sehr wohl in Windows NTFS Rechte von Ordnern und Dateien eines Shares ändern
<bekks> Lokal ja, Remote nicht.
<passt> doch, auch Remote
<passt> außer wir sprechen jetzt andeinander vorbei
<Loetmichel> von ordnern und dateien des shares
<Loetmichel> nicht vom share selber
<Loetmichel> ich denke darauf wollte bekks hinaus
<bekks> Ack.
<jokrebel> Windows, NTFS ... viel hat das ja nicht grade mit Ubuntu zu tun, oder?
<passt> ok, das thema gehört hier  nicht hin
<passt> welche Möglichkeit gibt es den ACL für Shares zu nutzen und dem User erlauben Berechtigungen von Dateien bzw Unterordner ändern zu können?
<passt> ist das abhängig vom OS des Clients ?
<passt> und den zur Verfügung stehenden Tools?
<bekks> Was ist das eigentlich Problem?
<passt> ich möchte dem User erlauben remote auf einem Share ACL Rechte für Dateien bzw Ordner ändern zu können
<bekks> Das geht technisch nicht.
<bekks> ACL sind auf dem FS, nicht auf dem Share. Und um Änderungen am FS vorzunehmen, musst du zwangsweise direkten Zugriff auf das FS haben.
<passt> gibt es Alternativen zu ACL, die so etwas erlauben?
<bekks> Nein.
<passt> dh. ich aus der Windowswelt kommend, muss mich umstellen?
<passt> (niacht falsch verstehen, das soll jetzt kein Windows gg Linux sein)
<bekks> Ja, musst du.
<bekks> Bzw. musst du nicht. Unter Windows ist das genauso.
<bekks> Lokal kannst du das tun, weil du dann direkten Zugriff auf das FS hast - remote kannst du keine NTFS ACL auf "anderen" Dateisystemen ändern.
<bekks> Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit RPC, weil du damit nichts anderes tust, als Dich lokal auf einem anderen Rechner einzuloggen :)
<bekks> Und damit beenden wir das OT hier nun wirklich. :)
<passt> ok, danke für die infos
<p01nt3r> kennt sich jemand mit dem video-konverter "handbrake" aus? der speichert bei mir die presets nicht richtig sondern verwendet immer wieder standard-settings (auch in selbst angelegten presets)?
<p01nt3r> hat sich erledigt - man sollte zuerst einstellen und dann speichern. ^^
<IchGuckLive> Schönen Tag und Helau Bzw Alaaf  FRAGE gibt es eine möglichkeit 2 verzeichnisse miteinander zu vergleichen  bzw syncronisieren  verschidenen platten gleicher rechner 
<bekks> diff
<bekks> rsync
<bekks> unison
<IchGuckLive> danke 
<Amkei> Hallo, ich versuche vergeblich mithilfe von fsarchiver ein systembackup wiederherzustellen.
<Amkei> es handelt sich um eine ext3-Partition die ich erfolgreich mit "fsarchiver savefs ...usw" erstellt habe
<Amkei> beim wieder herstellen auf eine formatierte Partition auf eine andere Platte kommt dann die Fehlermeldung "cannot format the filesystem ext3"
<Amkei> weiß jmd Rat?
<Amkei> derselbe Vorgang funktioniert mit einer Windows-partition (ntfs) problemlos
<PBeck> Amkei: wie lautet der befehl zum wiederherstellen?
<Amkei> fsarchiver restfs /pfad_des_images id=0,des=/dev/sdc3,mkfs=ext3
<Amkei> ich bekomme mit -d -v den Aufruf mit dem fsarchiver versucht die Platte zu formatieren
<PBeck> Amkei: führst du den befehl als root raus?
<Amkei> ja sicher, arbeite unter systemrescue-cd
<PBeck> muss man mkfs angeben?
<Amkei> nein, aber ohne kommt der fehler auch
<PBeck> mach mal -vvv (verbose)
<Amkei> das Problem scheint zu sein, dass der von fsarchiver verwendete formatierungs-aufruf ungültige optionen enthält, mit denen meine (sehr alte) Test-Festplatte sich nicht formatieren lässt
<PBeck> http://www.fsarchiver.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1453 <= hier scheint e2fsprogs das problem zu sein.
<Amkei> wenn ich den mke2fs-Befehl, den fsarchiver absetzt, von Hand eingeben kommt die Meldung "mke2fs: invalid inode ratio 512 (min 1024/max 67108864)"
<PBeck> Amkei: kannst du die platte davor formatieren oder möchte das fsarchiver immer selbst machen?
<Amkei> ich kann die formatieren , sowohl als "ext3" als auch "cleaned" ... aber fsarchiver versucht die immer selbst nochmal vorm restore zu formatieren...eine möglichkeit das zu umgehen/deaktivieren gibt es wohl nicht?
<Amkei> hm, wenn ich den Link so durchleses scheint es evtl. an der fsarchiver-version zu liegen...ich werde mal eine ältere SRCD versuchen
<PBeck> Amkei: kannst du mal noch den output von -v pasten?
<PBeck> Amkei: jop hört sich auch nicht schlecht an
<Amkei> müsste ich alles abtippen :>
<PBeck> na dann teste mal mit der alten - scheint das es ein fsarchiver problem ist
<Amkei> das konkrete Problem ist jedenfalls, dass fsarchiver mit dem mke2fs-Aufruf und einer Option -i 512 formatieren will....derselbe Aufruf von Hand mit -i 1024 funktioniert aber
<PBeck> so ich muss dann weg, bye und viel erfolg
<Amkei> danke
<battlefieldkonso> moin
<battlefieldkonso> habe den eindruck das rc.local nach dem boot nicht mehr startet, ebenso wohl alle anderen dateien aus /etc/init.d/ ... weiß leider nicht was ich getahn habe
<battlefieldkonso> kennt jemand lösungs wege / bzw prüfungsmethoden wie man sehen kann ob das wirkluch der fall
<battlefieldkonso> *ist
<stevieh1> guck mal mit runlevel, was du grad so machst.
<battlefieldkonso> stevieh1:  runlevel ?
<stevieh1> sudo runlevel
<battlefieldkonso> http://www.privatepaste.com/84280a448d
<battlefieldkonso> sudo runlevel = N 2
<battlefieldkonso> @ stevieh1 
<stevieh1> muss man für rc.local update-rc.d laufen lassen? Würde mich wundern?
<battlefieldkonso> war nur ein versuch ^^
<stevieh1> runlevel 2 ist ok
<stevieh1> und was verleitet dich zu dem eindruck, dass nix mehr gestartet wird? ein echo date > /foo/bar in rc.local sollte helfen.
<battlefieldkonso> stevieh1:  weil meine scripte nicht mehr starten...
<battlefieldkonso> stevieh1:  hab was probiert , reboote mal , gleich wieder da
<battlefieldkonso> stevieh1:  nö geht nicht,... hatte früher immer beim boot stunnel4 im autostart, und rc.local scripte, diese werden nicht mehr geladen...
<Nyne> hello world
<matthias> hallo, ich möchte eine spracherkennung einrichten, sodass ich über deutsche befehle scripts ausführen kann. gibt es eine die bei dem gesprochenen mitlernt?
<stevieh1> matthias: deutsche spracherkennung und open source ist soweit ich weiss, was ganz seltenes...
<_moep_> ganz kaputt
<_moep_> drangon natural speaking bekommt man afaik mit wine hin
<stevieh1> das ist aber eher diktiersoftware, oder?
<_moep_> aber zum login reicht es nicht
<_moep_> afaik beides
<_moep_> kann dir $dinge und programme vorlesen
<stevieh1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition#Software
<bekks> Hauptsächlich ist Dragon eine Diktatsoftware. Sie stammt aus dem Hause Nuance.
<menace> kennt einer ne Möglichkeit in Thunderbird ein lokales Maildir (dessen daten ich irgendwie anders beziehe) anzuschauen?
<menace> oder kennt einer eine andere Möglichkeit lokale Maildir-storages mit ner netten gui anzuschauen?
<PBeck> menace: mutt
<PBeck> menace: http://linuxundich.de/ubuntu/system-emails-mit-mozilla-thunderbird-abrufen/
<matthias> stevieh1: ich habe mal julius auf englisch getestet, funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, nur es gibt probleme, wenn ich ein eigenes dictionary etc erstellen will
<menace> PBeck: das klappt leider nur, wenn der lokale storage ein mailbox ist. selbst wenn ich wie in http://www.soeren-hentzschel.at/mozilla/thunderbird/2012/03/16/thunderbird-12-mit-maildir-unterstutzung-als-mbox-alternative/ beschrieben den storage ändere, tut das leider nicht.. mpf
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-23
<Anf> Gute Nacht, hab nur eine kurze frage, wie oder wo kann man herausfinden, ob man GNOME oder KDE hat?
<k1l> am einfachsten am look. oder daran, was man am login screen auswählt
<ring0> Anf, guck mal hier, wonach es aussieht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger#Ubuntu-Kubuntu-Xubuntu-Lubuntu-Ubuntu-GNOME
<kubine> Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anf> Danke, möchte k3b auf Deutsch umstellen, und muss bestimmte packete installieren, dafür muss ich wissen, ob ich KDE oder Gnome habe, vielen Dank
<Anf> Weiß jemand, wie ich für K3B das German Language Packet installieren kann?
<k1l> !k3b > Anf 
<kubine> Anf: Informationen zu K3b finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/K3b
<k1l> da wird es erklärt
<Anf> Ich hab das Packet mit dem Befehl "sudo apt-get install k3b-i18n " installiert, wie beschrieben, trotzdem ist nach dem Neustart k3b auf Eng
<Anf> Voll Komisch, seit dem ich das Packet installiert habe "sudo apt-get install k3b-i18n " ist die hälfte auf Deutsch die andere hälfte auf Englisch
<Anf> Gelöst, man musste es noch in den Systemeinstellungen mit den Sprachen einstellen, Danke für den hinweiß mit dem Link
<dreamon> good morning. I had to go back nvidia driver 331.113 to 331.38 version. with the old one blender works well with cuda. today he notice me to update to 331.113. is it possible to deactivate these updates messages?
<Marc123> hallo wie kann man im XChat-GNOME 0.3.0 plag ins einfügen?
<Marc123> ist noch einer da?
<rumpel> Marc123, ich glaub, die muss man einfach nach $HOME/.xchat2 kopieren
<rumpel> Marc123, ach, ne... mach mal "xchat -p" im terminal. Da siehst du, wo die skripte automatisch geladen werden
<rumpel> ach ne... das ist der systemordner
<Marc123> und woher bekomme ich plug ins?
<rumpel> Marc123, aus dem Web oder selber schreiben. Aber wenn du noch nicht mal welche hast, würde ich dir raten, auf hexchat zu wechseln.
<rumpel> Marc123, hexchat die Fortführung von Xchat. Bin letzte Woche gewechselt und es deutlich besser.
<rumpel> Marc123, wozu suchst du ein Skript?
<Marc123> ah ok danke für den tip werde ich direkt mal testen
<Marc123> ist hexchat auf deutsch
<rumpel> Marc123, ja
<Marc123> ist möchte zb per pgp verschlüsseln
<b-baermann> nimmt man fuer chat nicht eher otr?
<sash_> Und auch eher nicht im IRC, oder?
<rumpel> Marc123, wie soll das funktionieren? Normalerweise schaut man, welche verschüsselung der server anbietet und nimmt die.
<rumpel> Marc123, das läuft mit hexchat auch einfacher als bei xchat. Kein extra skript oder sonstige Konfiguration notwendig. Einfach Haken setzen.
<Marc123> irc kann aber mehr in Sachen Datei Austausch 
<zeitsofa> moin
<rumpel> servus sofa
<Marc123> rumpel ich wert es mir mal ansehen mir schwept etwas wie bei Pidgin vor
<Marc123> danke fürs erste
<k1l_> er sollte auch nicht xchat-gnome nehmen
<k1l_> 1. ist das total beschnitten von gnome, 2. ist hexchat der nachfolger und auch in den repos
<kL3x> Nimm weechat
<ubneu> Guten Tag 14.04  Frage kann ich mir die Anwendungen Orte wie früher oben in ter Taskleiste anzeigen lassen 
<ubneu> Ich bräuchte ein Stichwort für die suche 
<k1l_> guck dir mal das hier an: http://www.florian-diesch.de/software/classicmenu-indicator/
<kubine> Title: ClassicMenu Indicator florian-diesch.de (at www.florian-diesch.de)
<ubneu> k1l_:  Danke den hab ich bereits
<ubneu> da steht dann rechts oben das alte menue 
<ubneu> wollte halt einen direktlink zu den orten 
<ubneu> Das Alte 10.04 war sowas von komfortable das 14.04 ist ein Krampf 'Persönliche Meinung' Ordneransicht symbole ,kein grösser kleiner Mehr  ...
<k1l_> ubneu: ja, gnome hat halt gnome2 beerdigt. aber selbst windows will weg vom windows 95 look.
<ubneu> Stimmt 
<ubneu> ein Zweites Firerfox Fenster muss ich nun über Terminal öffnen wenn ich auf das symbol Links drüccke Tut nix
<dadrc> Für Leute, die gerne die alten Look mögen, gibt's Xfce
<ubneu> Wenn ich ein fenser verschibe ändert sich der komplette desktop was für ein ärger
<k1l_> drück mal mit der mittleren maustaste auf das symbol
<ubneu> Danke 
<ubneu> man muss sich an alles erst gewöhnen Danke  Wenigstens Elster Finanzamt Läuft prima ;-) 
<ubneu> Bis Dann ich werd bestimmt noch was finden DANKE Jedenfals kommt kein WIN seit 2008 Mehr ins Haus 
<bekks> Was auch immer Windows 2008 nun damit zu tun hat.
<stefan_> Hallo in die Runde
<stefan_> Ich sitze hier an einem Ubuntu 14.04 Rechner und bräuchte mal einen Rat von jemanden. Problem ist nach erster Einschätzung die NVidia-Grafikkarte. Der Xserver startet, friert aber ein. Ein dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg bringt nichts. Ein booten eines älteren Kernels bringt auch nix. Ich habe jetzt von einer Live-Distri gebootet. Kann mir einer helfen? 
<stefan_> lspci = IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 IDE
<dadrc> Das ist keine Grafikkarte, das ist ein IDE-Controller
<stefan_> sorry
<dadrc> stefan_, ich würd sagen, boot die Kiste mal mit dem installierten System im Modus ohne X, dann können wir mal gucken, ob es irgendwelche sinnvollen Fehlermeldungen gib
<dadrc> t
<dadrc> Weißt du, wie das geht?
<stefan_> Das Problem ist, dass ich dann kein IRC habe
<dadrc> Na gut, dann versuchen wir es mal ohne. Besorg mal die Xorg.0.log vom installierten System und pack die in einen Pastebin
<dadrc> Also, im installierten System liegt die /var/log/Xorg.0.log, musst die entsprechende Platte mounten und dann die Datei öffnen
<stefan_> Moment
<stefan_> http://pastebin.com/8nsvjai0
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: 8nsvjai0 (at pastebin.com)
<stefan_> Wirst du daraus klug?
<dadrc> Das ist kein 14.04
<dadrc> Sicher, dass das das Log vom installierten System ist?
<dadrc> Ganz oben steht was von Kernel 2.6.42, 14.04 hat 3.13.0
<k1l_> das ist nen 12.04 mit saucy kram drin. das ist echt fies
<stefan_> sorry sorry sorry
<stefan_> kommt gleich
<stefan_> http://pastebin.com/S3cck1Hu
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: S3cck1Hu (at pastebin.com)
<stefan_> das ist jetzt die richtige
<dadrc> Das sieht passender aus
<dadrc> [   329.409] (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
<dadrc> hum.
<zeitsofa> könnte man es mal mit einem nvidia-xconfig probieren? Laut dem Logfile scheint auch keine vollständige xorg.conf vorzuliegen. es werden default einstellungen genutzt. *nur so als idee*
<k1l_> mal das dmesg in /var/log angucken.
<dadrc> xorg.conf sollte eigentlich nicht nötig sein
<dadrc> Ich würd mal gucken, ob eine da ist, und wenn ja, einfach mal löschen
<gandaro> Hey! Wie identifiziert man, welchen Treiber ein WLAN-USB-Stick verwendet?
<stefan_> bitteschön: http://pastebin.com/vqD7wUp5
<kubine> Title: [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> gandaro: Welchen WLAN USB Stick hast du denn?
<k1l_> gandaro: lspci mit -vvv sollte das anzeigen
<dadrc> k1l_, bestimmt nicht
<k1l_> gandaro: oder halt lsusb dann
<dadrc> aber lsusb vielleicht ;)
<zeitsofa> :D
<k1l_> oder dmesg
<dadrc> stefan_, gibt es in dem System eine /etc/X11/xorg.confg?
<stefan_> Moment
<gandaro> Hey! Wie identifiziert man, welchen Treiber ein WLAN-USB-Stick verwendet?
<bekks> Siehe oben. :)
<stefan_> NEIN, die Xorg.conf gibt es nicht
<stefan_> soll ich die xorg.conf von der Live-Distri da hin kopieren?
<dadrc> stefan_, ne, ist gut so.
<dadrc> stefan_, ich seh kein richtig zwingendes Problem, daher würd ich einfach mal versuchen, in das System zu chrooten und den nvidia-Treiber zu deinstallieren. Ist nur so ein Gefühl, dass das die Ursache ist, aber hey.
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<kubine> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stefan_> OK Danke an alle
<gandaro> <gandaro> lsusb -v zeigt mir keinen Treiber
<gandaro> <gandaro> der USB-Stick heißt „Edimax EW-7612UAn V2“
<k1l> gandaro: was sagt dmesg nach dem einstecken?
<k1l> !paste > gandaro 
<kubine> gandaro: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<k1l> pack mal das lsusb and dmesg da rein
<gandaro> rtl8192cu müsst’s sein
<gandaro> danke
<dreamon> Weiß jemand wie man Ubuntu (live-USB) auf deutsche tastatur umstellt?
<dreamon> Ich hab ihn mit unetbootin installiert. Es kommt leider keine Abfrage welche Sprache ich möchte
<dreamon> Da ich ein Passwort eingeben muß wäre es von Vorteil die deutsche Tastatur zu haben
<dadrc> setxkbmap sollte helfen
<nagetier> oder loadkeys
<nagetier> oder betrifft das nur die konsole?
<dadrc> glaube
<dreamon> Was heißt eigentlich "Linux ist groß" auf arabisch? ( Also nautilus zeigt auch deutsches Layout )
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Das sollte bei einer Live über ne Funktionstaste auswählbar sein im Grub
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Wenn man es mit unetbootin erzeugt hat, kommt das nicht, weil es den Grub überschreibt mit dem unetbootin eigenen Grub
<k1l> jokrebel_: nicht beim unetbootin 
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Zumindest bei mit Startmedienersteller gemachten Sticks und bei gebrannten .iso-DVDs
<jokrebel_> ah
<zeitsofa> dreamon: لينكس هو عظيم :)
<dreamon> Hmm.. das müßte ich nun nur noch hören .. Mit dem Lesen hab ich so meine Probleme :)
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Wes jetzt zwar nicht was das mit Linuxsupport zu tun hat, aber warum lässt Du es Dir nicht vom google-Übersetzer vorlesen?
<jokrebel_> https://translate.google.de/#de/ar/Linux%20ist%20gro%C3%9F
<kubine> Title: Google Übersetzer (at translate.google.de)
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Und ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, da ich den Stick leider inzwischen anderweitig benötigte. Ich glaub aber mich zu erinnern, dass wenn man für Multiboot http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MultiSystem nimmt trotzdem wählbar ist.
<kubine> Title: MultiSystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Multisystem.. gute Idee.. das werd ich mal antesten. 
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Wennst noch ein paar Minuten wartest kann ich es Dir auch aktuell sagen. Installier mir grad einen, möcht da dann aber gleich das 14.04.2 draufpacken, was grade noch runterlädt.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das Multisystem ist hier sehr zickig. Ich habe gerade das script runtergeladen und versuche es zu installieren.. das Logo kommt und der Balken läuft und läuft und läuft.. und nichts geht weiter
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hab mich getäuscht. Bei MultiSystem kann man das dann beim Ubuntu-Start auch nicht auswählen. ABER! Wenn Du MultiSystem in Deutsch installiert hast ist auch die Tastaur bereits auf Deutsch gestellt ;-)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Was für Script heruntergeladen?
<dreamon> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ 
<kubine> Title: MultiSystem Create a MultiBoot USB from Linux | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<dreamon>  install-depot-multiboot.sh
<jokrebel> warum machst es denn nicht einfach über die Paketquellen? Wählst immer gerne erstmal den schwierigeren Weg...
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich habs dort nicht gefunden!
<jokrebel> Naja - steht doch alles beschrieben. Quelle hinzufügen und authentifizieren. Dann natürlich erst noch ein "apt-get update" und dann findet man das auch.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dann ist es auch nicht am System vorbei installiert und erhält auch Updates
<dreamon> Bin ja gespannt ob das Multisystem auch wirklich funktioniert. Hast du das schon getestet? Was hast du für Erfahrungen gemacht?
<ubuntu625> Hallo Leute! Bin ein neuer Ubuntu User!
<ubuntu625>  Da ich einen Server machen möchte hat mir ein Freund von mir Ubuntu empfohlen!
<ubuntu625> Ich würde gerne einen BackUp server machen! Unzwar stell mich mir das vor, Meine Windows Rechner sollen ein BackUp auf diesen Server spielen.  Aber nicht automatisch.
<ubuntu625> Sondern das Wiederherstellen will ich dann manuell starten.
<ubuntu625> Mit Clonezilla hab ich es schon versucht.
<ubuntu625> Schreibt mir aber das die Kernel veraltet sind.
<ubuntu625> Kann mir irgendwer erklären was ich brauche um so einen BackUp Server aufzusetzen?
<dreamon> ubuntu625, Das ist der Anfang -> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<kubine> Title: Download Ubuntu Server | Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ubuntu625: was soll der ubuntu server denn genau machen?
<ubuntu625> dreamon: Ok! Ich downloade es gerade!
<ubuntu625> k1l: Ich habe ein Programm z.B.: Nero BackitUp
<jokrebel> dreamon: Nur gute! Kann sogar auch ein "persistant" 
<ubuntu625> Und dieses Programm soll das BackUp auf den Ubuntu Server speichern
<k1l> also soll der ubuntu server einfach nur einen samba share zur verfügung stellen wo das programm hinspeichert oder wie?
<ubuntu625> Genau das BackUp
<ubuntu625> Und dann wenn ich es brauche einfach zurückspielen
<ubuntu625> Genau so is es!
<k1l> ubuntu625: moment
<k1l> ubuntu625: du vermischt da sachen. der ubuntu server ist einfach nur ein speicherplatz. der wird bei dem setup was du gesagt hast nichts speichern oder zurückspielen. das machst du alles mit dem program auf windows
<ubuntu625> k1l: Ja aber ich will das BackUp nur auf einem Server speichern
<ubuntu625> Und dann manuell das BackUp auswählen
<k1l> ubuntu625: ja das ist so als ob du fragst, ob ein auto lenken kann :)
<ubuntu625> Also is das net möglich?
<k1l> kann ein auto lenken?
<ubuntu625> Ja wenn einer den Lenker bedient dann schon!
<nagetier> ubuntu625, klar, aber du benötigst dazu keinerlei backup lösung auf dem server
<k1l> ja klar. hab doch schon gesagt, dass der ubuntu server da einfach nur einen samba share anbietet. das ist so eine der einfachsten sachen
<ubuntu625> k1l: Ich hab davon sowieso keine Ahnung! Kannst du mir sagen wie das geht?
<k1l> nagetier: aber mit auswählen, zurückspielen etc etc hat der server nichts zu tun. der nimmt nur stumpf die daten an, die ihm die windows programme schicken
<nagetier> k1l, das meinte ich damit
<k1l> ubuntu625:  aber mit auswählen, zurückspielen etc etc hat der server nichts zu tun. der nimmt nur stumpf die daten an, die ihm die windows programme schicken
<k1l> sorum, sorry nagetier 
<nagetier> macht ja nach seinem wunsch alles der client
<ubuntu625> Glaubt ihr etwa der Ubuntu Server soll das BackUp selber zurückspielen?
<ubuntu625> Das meinte ich net
<k1l> ubuntu625: du hast es so formuliert.
<ubuntu625> Nein! Ich drück mich a bisl kompliziert aus.
<ubuntu625> Ich hab die Windows Clients
<dreamon> Ich frag mich wie er das Backup unter Windows macht.. und dann auf den Server zugreift. Ein Backup von Windows im laufenden System .. geht das überhaupt?
<k1l> ubuntu625: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server
<kubine> Title: Samba Server › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das Multisystem Rockt!
<k1l> dreamon: ja. aber das ist nicht unsere baustelle
<ubuntu625> k1l: Von wem dann? Von Windoof?
<k1l> ubuntu625: ?
<ubuntu625> k1l: Du hast gesagt das ist nicht unsere Baustelle
<ubuntu625> Laüft das auf Ubuntu Server oder auf normalem Ubuntu?
<k1l> ja wie du das da auf windows regelst. ob mit "backup live OS" booten oder direkt aus dem betrieb. die ubuntu seite ist wie gesagt kein problem
<k1l> läuft "was" auf ubuntu server?
<nagetier> ubuntu625, du willst einen dateiserver, nimm dazu die ubuntu server varinte
<ubuntu625> k1l: Muss ich das Samba auf Ubuntu Server oder auf normalem Ubuntu installieren?
<k1l> ubuntu625: wie du willst. 
<k1l> der ubuntu server ist quasi nur ein ubuntu ohne desktop. deswegen ist das egal
<ubuntu625> Achso!
<ubuntu625> Ich sollte ein Handbuch über Ubuntu lesen
<ubuntu625> Ich konnte mich net entscheiden! Ob Windoof Server oder Ubuntu
<nagetier> k1l,  der kernel und kernelparameter sind auch identisch?
<k1l> nagetier: ist der gleich kernel.
<ubuntu625> Schau ma mal ob ich damit zurecht komme"!
<dreamon> ubuntu625, Welche backups willst du denn machen? Nur Dokumente Bilder und son kram, oder willst du das ganze OS sichern?
<ubuntu625> dreamon: Das ganze System
<dreamon> Und welches Programm wirst du unter Windows verwenden?
<ubuntu625> dreamon: Entweder Nero BackItUp oder Paragon BackUp
<dreamon> Das macht ein Image im laufenden System?
<ubuntu625> dreamon: Richtig!
<dreamon> Dann solltest du mit Ubuntu Server und einem Samba share keine Probleme haben.
<ubuntu625> dreamon: Sagst du! Ich hab das noch nie verwendet!
<nagetier> ubuntu625, ergebnis wird ein netzlaufwerk mit einem linux server/dateisystem dahinter sein
<ubuntu625> nagetier: ok!
<dreamon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5lMuMhmd4Q -> vielleicht reicht dir das schon
<kubine> Title: Installing Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<ubuntu625> Cool! Der Download is eh grad fertig geworden!
<k1l> ohwe. wir haben schlechte erfahrungen mit youtube videos gemacht. wenn du einen server willst solltest du eh keine scheu haben texte zu lesen. schau einfach ins ubuntuusers.de wiki oder frag hier
<ubuntu625> Ok mach ich!
<ubuntu625> @dreamon und k1l: Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!
<Metalmania_> Ist das normal das bei Joinen die ip adresse neben username steht
<k1l> ja
<ppq> lol
<Metalmania_> Achso wird die dann von anderen gesehen ?
<ppq> ja
<k1l> ja, willkommen im internet :)
<Metalmania_> Wo ist der sinn dabei das ist mein Quasi Hackbar
<k1l> naja
<ppq> wenn du dich durch deine ip-adresse hackbar machst, machst du irgendwas falsch
<k1l> das internet ist so aufgebaut, dass jedes paket eine herkunft und ein ziel braucht. das klappt im alltag auch gut. 
<_moep_> ach schade
<_moep_> jetzt wollte ich grad nmappen
<_moep_> :D
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-24
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich wollte "unity-webapps-service" installieren, aber ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung: "unity-webapps-common : Depends: unity-webapps-service (>= 2.3.8-0ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed.". Kann jemand helfen?
<dadrc> Mrokii, irgendwleche PPAs aktiv? Klingt so, als wäre da irgendwas mit den Versionen durcheinander
<Mrokii> dadrc: Ja, eine ganze Menge.
<Mrokii> Also viele PPAs.
<dadrc> Mrokii, dann zeig mal bitte die Ausgaben von `apt-cache policy unity-webapps-common` und `apt-cache policy unity-webapps-service` in einem Pastebin, bitte
<Mrokii> Ich nehme an da werd ich schauen müssen wo da irgendwo das webapps-Zeugs mit drin ist.
<dadrc> Wäre so meine erste Vermutung, ja
<dadrc> Die beiden Befehle da oben machen das =)
<Mrokii> Da kommt nicht viel. Gerade mal ein Repository, so wie es aussieht: "Candidate: 2.5.0~+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1", "2.5.0~+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1 0" und "500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/main amd64 Packages".
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<Mrokii> Also keine längere Liste oder so.
<Mrokii> Und das scheint ja ein Standard-Ding zu sein, also nichts was ich hinterher eingefügt hätte.
<Mrokii> Wobei, da steht "Utopic", aber das wäre ja 14.04, oder? Ich hab 14.10 installiert.
<dadrc> Ne, das passt schon, Utopic ist 14.10
<dadrc> Mrokii, das waren aber zwei Befehle, steht bei beiden das gleiche?
<Mrokii> Ja,.
<dadrc> Mach mal `sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-service unity-webapps-common`
<Mrokii> da kommen dann "unmet dependencies" für "unity-webapps-service : Depends: webapp-container"
<dadrc> Und was sagt `apt-cache policy webapp-container`?
<Mrokii> Hab ich grade probiert. Da steht jetzt als Version "0.23+14.10.20141008-0ubuntu1 0" und "500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/main amd64 Packages"
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<geser> Mrokii: packe dem vorherigen apt-get Aufruf jetzt auch noch "webapp-container" hinzu (das darfst du dann wiederholen bis eine andere Fehlermeldung kommt)
<Mrokii> geser: Okay, das probier ich mal, danke.
<geser> apt rückt leider erst auf etwas "nachbohren" heraus, wo das eigentliche Problem ist
<Mrokii> Ich melde mich später noch mal, muss jetzt erst mal weg. Vielen Dank schonmal.
<elmargol> Universal USB installer (windows) sollte mit dem Ubuntu server image zurecht kommen oder?
<ppq> elmargol, die sachen die bei pendrivelinux.com stehen sollten alle gehen
<Holgi> Anfänger, Ubuntu 12.04: Hallo, habe itunes exakt wie in http://www.lidux.de/linux-tutorials/116-itunes-installieren-ubuntu-linux-1404.html beschrieben installiert. Wie deinstalliere ich es?
<kubine> Title: Linux-Tutorial: iTunes in Ubuntu Linux 14.04 installieren (at www.lidux.de)
<k1l> nur itunes oder das ganze playonlinux?
<e-i-k-e> abend
<Gast6102748> hi :-) http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421523/
<kubine> Title: Iptables im Autostart › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Holgi> k1l: beides
<e-i-k-e> ich interpretiere den kernel log mal als "mach den cpu lüfter sauber". aber warum schmiert das system dann erst ab nachdem er millisekunden später festegestellt hat das die cpu temperatur wieder normal ist
<e-i-k-e> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421528/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<e-i-k-e> das system friert bei hoher last auch nicht immer ein... bevorzugt übrigens wenn ich mit evince pdf/a-2a dateien anzeige. einige läd evince flüssig und bei anderen bricht alles zusammen.
<e-i-k-e> in welchen logfiles würde ich dazu etwas finden bzw. wie kann ich vorher das erzeugen entsprechender logs starten
<dadrc> normalerweise einfach das Programm in einem Terminal starten, dann kriegst du schon mal Debugoutput
<e-i-k-e> ja, aber in exakt dem moment friert bei manchem pdfs das system ein
<e-i-k-e> bringt es mich da weiter die ausgabe > umzuleiten?
<dadrc> Dann guck mal nach dem Neustart in ~/.xsession-errors, da sollten zumindest Fehler landen
<e-i-k-e> da hat er nur "Skript für ibus unter run_im gestartet."
<dadrc> Das Log von oben sagt nur, dass die CPU ins Thermal Throttling (also runtertakten) läuft, das ist zwar ärgerlich, aber kein Absturzgrund
<e-i-k-e> hm. okay. dachte der absturz passiert bei dem mce error
<dadrc> Würd ich eher für ein Symptom von "evince verursacht viel Last" halten
<e-i-k-e> weil der log eben erst nach dem neustart hinter der mce zeile fortgeschrieben wird
<dadrc> e-i-k-e, hast du einfach mal deinen RAM überprüft?
<e-i-k-e> nein, noch nicht
<dadrc> mach mal, eventuell braucht evince einfach nur viel ram, trifft einen kaputten bereich und friert deshalb ein
<k1l> Holgi: dann ruf playonlinux auf und deinstalliere da itunes
<k1l> danach dann "sudo apt-get purge playonlinux" und dann noch "sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list" und dann ein "sudo apt-get update" und du bist wieder raus
<k1l> aus der geschichte
<Holgi> k1l: Danke für die gute Anleitung. Jetzt ist noch eine Datei mit dem Namen iTunes.lnk stehen geblieben. Kann ich die einfach löschen?
<Anf> Guten Abend, kleine frage. Kann ich in Ubuntu die Passwort abfrage im Terminal abstellen? Oder ist das Password im Terminal bei Ubuntu pflicht, weil bei der installation muss man das Pasword ja eingeben, obwohl man es danach abstellen kann für die Anmeldung bei Hochfahren, wieso muss man es dan bei der Installation unbedingt eingeben?
<Holgi> Anf: Das ist eine Sicherheitsmassnahme.
<Anf> Das ist schon klar, aber im Terminal kann man es nicht abstellen?
<Anf> Nur beim Hochfahren kann man es abstellen im Terminal dan nicht, oder wie?
<dadrc> Anf, kann man abstellen
<Anf> Im Terminal auch, ist das Unsicher, wen man es im Terminal abschaltet, also mit Thema Internet?
<dadrc> Naja, wenn jemand sich auf deiner Kiste einloggt, kann er dann halt machen, was er will
<Anf> Und wen ich nur den Rechner benutze, ist es dan auch schlimm?
<dadrc> Schlimm, naja. Musst du wissen, ob dir das egal ist. Schützt halt auch davor, mal eben schnell dumme Sachen mitm Rechner zu machen, weil man beim Eintippen vom Passwort nochmal überlegt, ob man das wirklich will
<dadrc> Wenn du das machen willst, im Grunde musst du nur in die /etc/sudoers entsprechend editieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> Anf: meinst du mein einloggen auf dem terminal? oder wenn du sudo nutzt?
<k1l> Holgi: wo ist die datei? hast du vorher innerhalb playonlinux das itunes entfernt/deinsatlliert?
<Anf> Ich meine wen ich bei jedem befehl, das Password eingeben muss, also bei Sudo, aber ich überlege es mir nochmal, aber gut zu wissen, das es möglich ist, vielen Dank
<Holgi> k1l: Auf der Arbeitsfläche. Ich habe vorher itunes genau nach obiger Anleitung entfernt und weiß als Anfänger leider noch nicht, ob die verbleibende Datei mit Endung .lnk gelöscht werden kann.
<k1l> ja kann sie
<LFlo> hi, weiß irgendwer wie ich CUDA mit einer 9400gt zum laufen kriege? Habe ubuntu 14.04 drauf... Nach langem hin und her habe ich einfach nochmal nach Anleitung alles gemacht: sudo apt-get install nvidia-cuda-dev nvidia-cuda-toolkit 
<LFlo> möchte in Blender auf CUDA umstellen, die Option erscheint jedoch nicht (nur CPU)
<LFlo> -.- falls irgendwer den gleichen Fehler hat: Blender mit sudo ausführen :D
<LFlo> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu umgehen?
<stevieh> irgendwelche rechte auf irgendwelchen devices?
<LFlo> ich hab gelesen, dass es wohl eine Art Bug ist, allerdings hat sich das für mich eh erledigt, da die 9400gt wohl nicht von Cycles unterstützt wird. Vlt. wird's langsam Zeit für ne neue Graka :D
<_moep_> LFlo: imho ist CUDA schlecht unter linux unterstützt (ggf. kannst du was mit den closed source treibern rauskitzeln)
<_moep_> OpenCL bei amd karten gibt es, aber das kann natürlich noch nicht alles
<apollo13> _moep_: dafuq? CUDA ist perfekt in linux unterstützt
<apollo13> also mit den nvidia treibern
<_moep_> apollo13: ja das war doch meine aussage :D
<apollo13> aber selbst bei OpenCL wäre es das gleiche afaik
<apollo13> im Fall von GPU programmierung will man nur die original treiber
<LFlo> hab ich ja drauf, meine graka ist leider sehr alt und openCL ist in Blender noch nicht stable
<LFlo> dann benutze ich Cycles übergangsweise mit CPU rendering, in der Steinzeit haben die Leute ja auch überlebt :D
<apollo13> LFlo: performance und support mäßig willste auch nvidia so oder so cuda
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-25
<LFlo> langfristig schon, überlege mir jedoch, ob ich ne standard gtx Karte kaufe oder eine extra für CUDA optimiert, also ne Quadro oder so
<apollo13> oh, das sollte "bei nvidia" statt "auch nvidia" heißen
<apollo13> naja, wennst was mit cuda machst kannst sonst eh nix tun mit der graka, sprich wennst das geld hast, quadro + normale graka
<LFlo> das stimmt wohl, zumindest weiß ich jetzt woran das mit Blender liegt :D trotzdem vielen Dank ;)
<tragikomix> moin
<tragikomix> zufällig jemand da der sich mit festplattenklonen auskennt?
<tragikomix> oder mit GPT im allgemeinen?
<ppq> hallo tragikomix 
<ppq> kommt drauf an, wie tief deine frage geht
<ppq> (wobei das eigtl. die anwort auf jede metafrage in der richtung ist ;)
<tragikomix> ich habe meine notebook festplatte versuch auf eine 3,5" zu klonen und habe dazu gdiskdump benutzt
<tragikomix> ist ne gui für dd
<tragikomix> die ist auch 10 stunden durchgelaufen
<tragikomix> wollte dann noch schnell die home partition vergrößern,und dann die fehlermeldung bekommen dass der/die/das GPT nicht am ende der platte sitzt
<tragikomix> habe gparted benutzt
<tragikomix> vergrößern dfer homepartition schlug fehl
<tragikomix> dann habe ich gparted neu gestartet und gesagt er soll das GPT ding reparieren
<tragikomix> danach ging das vergrößern der home partition
<tragikomix> jetzt wird die platte nur nicht mehr gemounted
<tragikomix> und der rechner bootet auch nicht über das bootmenü des uefi
<tragikomix> gparted sagt mir aber alle partitionen sind noch da und passen die größe
<tragikomix> 1) wie kriege ich das repariert und 2) wie kann ich so nen clone vorgang beschleunigen in zukunft?
<tragikomix> fertig :)
<tragikomix> meine vermutung ist das ich den GPT table auch irgendwie klonen muss und auf die geklonte platte spielen
<Rochvellon> hm, auf die schnelle finde ich http://askubuntu.com/questions/57908/how-can-i-quickly-copy-a-gpt-partition-scheme-from-one-hard-drive-to-another zum klonen von gpt
<kubine> Title: partitioning - How can I quickly copy a GPT partition scheme from one hard drive to another? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tragikomix> werde ich mir mal ansehen,ich hoffe das klappt :)
<Blizzer> Einen Wunderschönen Guten Morgen euch allen ich versuche die libsdl2-dev zu installieren aber ich bekomme immer den Fehler das die Pakete unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten haben und so langsam bin ich mit meinen Latein am Ende :D
<bekks> Was ist denn die komplette Ausgabe, und welches Ubuntu genau hast du?
<bekks> Schieb beides doch mal in einen Pastebin.
<Blizzer> okay mache ich 
<Blizzer> http://pastebin.com/6umKkx5M
<kubine> Title: sven@sven-GP60-2PE:~$ sudo apt-get install libsdl2-dev Paketlisten werden gele - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Blizzer> und ich benutzte Ubuntu 14.04 Gestern INstalliert
<bekks> Dann würde ich gerne mal ein lsb_release -a und ein sudo apt-get update in einem Pastebin sehen bitte :)
<Blizzer> okay
<Blizzer> http://pastebin.com/ERLhv0Lr
<kubine> Title: sven@sven-GP60-2PE:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Und dann noch ein "apt-cache policy unity-control-center libegl1-mesa-dev libgles2-mesa-dev libcheese-gtk23 libcheese7" in einem Pastebin :)
<Blizzer> http://pastebin.com/GxwZ8rVd
<kubine> Title: sven@sven-GP60-2PE:~$ apt-cache policy unity-control-center libegl1-mesa-dev lib - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Ja, das xorg-edgers PPA zerschiesst Dir die Abhängigkeiten.
<Blizzer> ahhh okay 
<Blizzer> kannst du mir kurz sagen wie ich das da raus bekomme?
<bekks> ppa-purge benutzen, um xorgedgers und alle Pakete daraus wieder loszuwerden.
<Blizzer> okay danke :)
<Blizzer> Leider besteht das Problem immer noch :D http://pastebin.com/evzXvhwP
<kubine> Title: sven@sven-GP60-2PE:~$ sudo apt-get install libsdl2-dev Paketlisten werden gele - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Hast Du alle Pakete, die aus xorg-edgers stammten, deinstalliert?
<Blizzer> Ja habe ich 
<Blizzer> bekks, hast du noch ne idee? :D
<bekks> Blizzer: Du kannst versuchen, alle Pakete zur Installation anzugeben, die in der Meldung erwähnt werden.
<Blizzer> okay versuche ich dann mal
<Blizzer> kann man das Paket verzeichnis irgendwie auf werkseinstellungen zurück setzten? :D
<bekks> Nein, warum?
<bekks> Du musst schon alle Pakete manuell deinstallieren, die aus irgendwelchen PPA stammen . hast du das getan?
<Blizzer> ich habe nur die ppa raus gelöscht sorry dann habe ich das falsch verstanden was du meisnt
<bekks> Was sagt denn sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Blizzer> http://pastebin.com/3sBfEB8Q
<kubine> Title: sven@sven-GP60-2PE:~$ sudo apt-get update Ign http://archive.canonical.com tru - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<zeitsofa> moin
<jsd6> Hallo zusammen! Habe eine kurze Frage: Möchte ein Image (.img) auf eine SD-Karte schrieben, mittels dd. Wird als Ziel die Partition (sdb1) oder das Laufwerk angegeben (sdb)?
<rumpel> jsd6, das hängt vom image ab. Normalerweise(!) das Laufwerk.
<jsd6> ist ein raspi image. das müsste folglich auf das Laufwerk angewandt werden. Brauche ich zuvor die SD-Karte zu löschen oder reicht es einfach dd anzuwerfen?
<rumpel> jsd6, einfach dd anwerfen
<jsd6> kk, thx! :)
<kcalB> hi leutz, kann man bei dnsmasq.conf eine externe datei einbinden ? bsp: anstatt address=/google.de/0.0.0.0 einfach /pfad/zur/Datei/ADS.
<kcalB> in dnsmasq.conf
<apollo13> was sagt die manpage?
<kcalB> wenn ich das verstehen würde ?!
<apollo13> man dnsmasq.conf?!
<dadrc> Es gibt "addn-hosts", damit kann man zumindest zusätzliche hosts-Dateien angeben
<dadrc> So einfaches Umleiten auf localhost oder tote IPs sollte damit machbar sein
<dadrc> Aber für alle Direktiven gibt's das nicht.
<kcalB> apollo13, ja
<kcalB> ich möcht halt dnsmasq nicht gerade zuballern 
<kcalB> deswegen die ext. datei
<daswort> hallo, ich versuche mit manbook ein ebook aus den manpages zu generieren. Habe dazu manbook mit gem installiert. Das hat auch funktioniert. Nun bekomme ich aber folgende Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10411029/ 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<daswort> Was will mir der Fehler sagen?
<zeitsofa> daswort: ist libruby2.1 installiert?
<daswort> zeitsofa, ja ist installiert
<apollo13> daswort: dass dir bundler fehlt
<apollo13> äh wait, vlt nicht bundler, aber schau mal was in 	from /var/lib/gems/2.1.0/gems/manbook-0.0.3/bin/manbook:27:in `<top (required)>' steht
<daswort> require optparse
<zeitsofa> man könnte auch mal ein **$ bundle exec serve .** probieren, oder?
<zeitsofa> serve natürlich durch manbook zu ersetzen
<daswort> moritz:manbook/ $ bundle exec manbook
<daswort> Could not locate Gemfile
<daswort> so nachdem ich bundler installiert habe und das ausgeführt habe mit obiger meldung bekomme ich nun ein not yet implemented. ಠ_ಠ
<daswort> Danke für deine Hilfe zeitsofa 
<zeitsofa> np gerne
<stefan0815> N'abend alle zusammen. Ich sitze hier an einer ziemlich lahmen Kiste. Habe jetzt U 12.04 LTS installiert weil mir die Kiste mit 14.04 in die Knie gegangen ist bzw. erst gar nicht gestartet ist. Jetzt meine Frage: Wieviel Ressourcen MEHR braucht 14.04 im Gegensatz zu 12.04?
<stefan0815> kurzer rebbot
<stefan0815> reboot
<k1l> was für ne kiste ist es denn?
<k1l> oh gar nciht mehr da
<xreal> In welcher Abfolge scannt Munin normalerweise? Also wieviel Sekunden intevalle?
<Rabauzer> Hallo zusammen, ich hätte mal eine Frage iptables (als shared Firewall) betreffend. Und zwar wie kann ich die Regeln so strukturieren, dass die verschiedenen Nutzer ihre eignen Regeln bearbeiten können, ohne dabei die Regeln anderer zu gefährden. Danke schonmal im Vorraus 
<bekks> iptables Regeln sind systemweit, nicht nutzerabhängig.
<apollo13> naja das alleine wäre noch nicht das problem
<apollo13> aber man kann pakete nicht wirklich benutzern zuordnen ;)
<bekks> :)
<Rabauzer> okay sagen wir es so, die nutzer sind verschiedene routing ziele 
<bekks> Dann ergibt die Frage keinen Sinn :)
<bekks> Routingziele sind Routingziele, die können keine Regeln bearbeiten. :)
<apollo13> lol
<Rabauzer> ich poste mal die orginal frage, die mir gestellt wurde (als tricky Frage in einem Vorstellungsgespräch, habe basic linux kentnisse und die wollten mich ein bisschen ins schwitzen bringen)
<Rabauzer> Wie kann man Firewall Regeln in einer Shared Firewall so strukturieren, dass sie Multi-Tenant-fähig sind (i.e., dass man es mehreren Kunden ermöglicht, ihre eigenen Regeln zu editieren, ohne die Sicherheit anderer Kunden zu gefährden)
<apollo13> indem man sie in eigene chains tut
<apollo13> und dann den traffic je nach source/target usern zuordnet und in die entsprechenden chains dispatched
<apollo13> aber das ist nichts was der enduser selbst machen darf/kann da iptables regeln root rechte brauchen
<Rabauzer> super, dann war meine antwort richtig, danke. Ja die zuordnung erfolgt seperat. Ging nur um das reine regeldesign. Vielen Dank!!!!
<apollo13> Rabauzer: naja, das wäre eine möglichkeit, realistisch gesehen würde man aber eher mit vlans zusätzlich arbeiten
<apollo13> Rabauzer: lass es bitte hier im channel
<Rabauzer> Dann hatte ich noch wie die man die Regeln auf ner produktiven Firewall/Chain ausrollen kann ohne temporäre Löcher und ohne Packetloss (wie beim ausführen von iptables -f && iptables -a)  könnte. Da habe ich dann einfach nen "Bypass" gelegt, also die neue Chain erst angelegen, umleiten, alte chain löschen
<stefan> Hallo, ich bin am verzweifeln. Ein gerade upgegradeter PC von 12.04 auf 14.04 friert beim Start andauern ein. Woran könnte das liegen?
<k1l> stefan: dmesg und/oder syslog angucken
<stefan> kann ich das mal auf pastebin posten?
<k1l> wenn der rechner nicht nutzbar ist nen usb booten und dann von der platte das dmesg/syslog ziehen
<k1l> !paste
<kubine> k1l: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<stefan> Welche Datei soll ich denn mal pasten?
<k1l> dmesg würd ich anfangen
<stefan> http://pastebin.com/bQ9AMJMH
<kubine> Title: [ 0.212192] pci 0000:00:08.1: reg 0x18: [io 0xd400-0xd407] [ 0.212195] p - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stefan> Würdest du da mal bitte drüberschauen?
<k1l> sagt mir jetzt nichts so direkt
<stefan> Gibt es sonst noch ne log-Datei die aussagekräfig ist?
<stefan> soll ich mal die xorg0.log pasten?
<k1l> ah warte mal. welche karte ist da drin?
<k1l> video karte
<stefan> Ne Geforce-Karte
<k1l> und welcher treiber? wie installiert?
<stefan> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<k1l> einzige graka im system?
<stefan> Keine Treiber installiert. unter 12.04 ist die Mühle einwandfrei gelaufen. und nach dem Upgrade auf 14.04 friert sie nur noch ein
<stefan> ja, onboard
<dasjoe> Sicher mit den Treibern? Was sagt denn "dkms status"?
<k1l> init: Failed to spawn hybrid-gfx main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<k1l> das kurz vor ende macht mich stutzig und ist wohl bekanntes problem bei gewissen karten/treibern und nem update zu 14.04
<stefan> mit dkms status bekomme ich kein Ergebnis
<k1l> nen xorg.log könnte da auch mal helfen.
<dasjoe> k1l hat auch die bessere Spur :)
<stefan> moment
 * k1l ist aber mal gerade abendessen machen/essen
<stefan> http://pastebin.com/hRcXaqHf
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: hRcXaqHf (at pastebin.com)
<stefan> Es ist der Nouveo-Treiber installiert
<stefan> Also nicht der NVIDIA-Treiber
<stefan> Soll ich den nvidia-treiber lt. der Beschreibung mal installieren? http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<kubine> Title: Install NVIDIA GeForce driver in Ubuntu 14.04 / 12.04 PPA (at www.howopensource.com)
<k1l> stefan: nee, nimm mal ein "nvidia-current" aus dem repo
<k1l> also dem ubuntu repo. nicht von ppas
<k1l> und guck mal ob der "linux-generic" installiert ist und somit der richtige kernel und die header
<stefan> Es wird mir bei den "Zusätzlichen Treibern" kein nvidia-current angeboten
<k1l> sondern?
<stefan> sorry, schon wieder eingefroren
<k1l> welche treiber werden angeboten?
<stefan> nvidia legacy binary driver version 304.125 nvidia 304 und nvidia legacy binary driver version 304.125 nvidia 304 updates und nvidia legacy binary driver version 173.14.39 von nvidia 173
<k1l> nimm mal den 304er treiber
<stefan> den ersten oder den zweiten?
<k1l> nur 304, ohne -updates
<k1l> <k1l> und guck mal ob der "linux-generic" installiert ist und somit der richtige kernel und die header
 * k1l ist nochmal essen machen
<stefan> OK, 
<stefan> So, der Treiber ist installiert. Jetzt muss ich neu booten. Mit welchem Befehl sehe ich denn ob der "linux-generic" installiert ist?
<stefan> Das würde ich nämlich besser vorher machen. Für den Fall dass die Mühle wieder einfriert
<k1l> apt-cache policy linux-generic
<stefan> http://pastebin.com/SrT1zkCw
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: SrT1zkCw (at pastebin.com)
<stefan> Der ist nämlich lt. dem Paste nicht installiert
<k1l> dann mach das mal "sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<stefan> Erledigt
<stefan> Soll ich jetzt booten?
<k1l> ja
<stefan> Mement
<Anf> Hallo, wollte mal kurz fragen, gibt es für den Youtube-dlg ein Deutsches Sprachpacket, was man sich installieren kann? Bei mir ist Youtube-dlg auf English. Oder gibt es nur das Tool auf Englisch?
<Anf> Hallo. wollte mal nachfragen, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, den youtube-dlg auf Deutsch umzustellen, hab das Tool momentan nur auf Englisch, und weiß nicht wie ich es auf Deutsch umstellen kann? Oder gibt es das Tool momentan nur auf Englisch?
<ppq> ja, nur englisch
<ppq> ich kenne leider auch keine deutschsprachige alternative
<ppq> naja, jdownloader2 kann auch youtube videos laden, aber der ist etwas overkill
<Anf> Ich meine es geht auf in Englisch, man kann es benutzen, aber auf Deutsch währe natürlich schöner
<Anf> Aber als ich Ubuntu installiert habe, hab ich Ja Ubuntu in Deutsch installiert, wieso werden dan manche Programme auf English installiert, so wie der Youtube-dlg
<ppq> die wurden (noch) nicht übersetzt
<ppq> besonders bei dingen aus dem universe-zweig der paketquellen ist die lokalisation unvollständig
<ppq> nur die sachen aus "main" sind komplett auf deutsch übersetzt, soweit ich weiß
<k1l> Anf: du kannst ja gucken ob das projekt hilfe braucht beim übersetzen. die übersetzer teams suchen immer helfende hände
<ppq> ich glaube, youtube-dl wird überhaupt nicht übersetzt, ist ja nur ein kleines python skript
<Anf> ok, aber bei k3b hatte ich das Problem, das nach der installation von k3b , das tool k3b auf auf english war, aber ich konnte das Deutsche Packet dafür nachinstallieren, wieso wurde nicht k3b aber gleich auf Deutsch installiert?
<ppq> Anf, weil die sprachpakete desktopoberflächenabhängig sind
<ppq> k3b gehört zu kde
<ppq> ist wohl so gewachsen
<Anf> ok, alles klar, wo kann man den nachsehen, wan es ein Deusche Packet für den youtube-dlg verfügbar sein wird?
<ppq> wie gesagt, höchstwahrscheinlich gar nicht, aber kannst ja mal recherchieren, ob die eine mailinglist oder einen irc channel oder so haben
<Anf> Alles klar, und wieso werden Sie es nicht auf Deutsch übersetzen, andere Programme gibt es ja auf Deustch, dan müsste Sie ja später auch Youtube-dlg auf Deutsch vefügbar sein, oder ist das von irgendwas abhändig?
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-26
<ppq> wie gesagt, es ist einfach nur ein kleines skript. historische gründe, könnte man sagen. wenn die von anfang an ein großes projekt draus hätten machen wollen, würde es bestimmt auch l10n geben
<ppq> kannst es ihnen ja mal vorschlagen ;)
<Anf> Jetzt stellt sich halt die frage, wie trete ich mit den Entwicklern in Kontakt? Geht das Überhaubt, das man seine Hilfe anbieten kann, bei der übersetzung? Soll ja nicht schwer sein, die Englischen wörtet nach Deutsch zu übersetzen
<ppq> einfach mal recherchieren, irgendwelche kontaktdaten gibt es immer
<k1l> guck auf der homepage des projekts was für kontaktmöglichkeiten die anbieten. dann dort melden und gucken wie die sich das denken
<Anf> alles klar, vielen Dank Euch. Ich hab nur immer gedacht, das Alle Tools auf Deutsch für Ubuntu übersetzt werden, aber das stimmt dan wohl nicht, jetzt weiß ich.
<ppq> so isses
<Anf> Aber ich überlege gerade, bei Windows ist es ja genauso. Obwohl man Win auf Deutsch hat, gibt es kleine Programme, die nur auf Englisch sind. Also nicht gleich ein Nachteil für Linux :)
<ppq> ja, linuxdistributionen bestehen auch nur aus den paketen, die sie ausliefern
<ppq> (und ein paar anderen sachen, aber vor allem dies)
<ppq> und die entwickeln sie natürlich nicht selbst
<dev089> Hallo und Guten Morgen, seit knapp 2 Wochen nutze ich ein aktuelles ubuntu desktop mit unity auf einem intel nuc als zweitrechner (mit usb switch). es gefällt mir so gut das ich gerne die ssd aus dem intel nuc in den hauptrechner befördern möchte. meine frage ist nun, kann ich das problemlos machen, da ich schon eine menge dev tools ect installiert habe. Der andere/große Rechner ist ein i7 860 während der intel nuc ein intel 
<stevieh> im prinzip sollte fast alles gehen.
<stevieh> kann maximal sein, dass beim X und evtl. bei den netzwerksachen noch was nahinstalliert werden muss. 
<stevieh> Und klar, falls du wirklich was für die andere Plattform gebaut hast, ist es ein wenig schneller, wenn du es mit dem i7 als zielplattform nochmal baust, aber ausser du machst Raketenantriebe, ist das auch nicht wirklich wichtig
<dev089> super, alles andere ist im grunde gleich bzw. sollte oob von ubuntu unterstützt und beim starten neu gesetzt werden. netzwerk config werde ich vermutlich einmal machen müssen (anderes eth device). gebaut habe ich nix spezielles für die plattform. wollte nur sicher gehen bevor ich mir die mühe mache und alles sauber umbaue (physikalisch)
<dev089> dankeschön für die Angaben!
<Anf> Guten Tag, hab eine kurze frage, wie nennt man diese Dateien, in welchen deine Login Dateien gespeichert werden, bei Windows hatt man dan immer den CCleaner installiert, und er hat diese Dateien dan immer gelöscht, ich hab mich bei meiner E-mail mit 3 E-mails angemeldet, jetzt sehe ich Sie immer, wen ich den anfangsbuchstaben eingebe, Wie nennen Sich diese Dateien, und wie kann man Sie löschen?
<rumpel> Anf, guck mal im Browser unter Sicherheit/Passworte/persönliche Daten
<rumpel> Anf, willst du den kompletten Browser zurücksetzen?
<Anf> Ich möchte nur, das er meine Tabs speichert, also die letzte sitzung, aber nicht diese ganzen Dateien, Loggin Namen, Cookies usw. 
<k1l_> welcher browser?
<Anf> Firefox, den aktuellen bei Ubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> dann stell es da in den settings von firefox ein, was er speichern soll und was nicht
<Anf> Ich hab mich mal bei den Einstellungen schon mal umgeguckt, aber mir ist es passiert, da hab ich was falsch gemacht, das nach dem Firefox Neustart alle meine ca. 40 Tabs weg waren, das möchte ich nicht nochmal
<bekks> Dann probier es mit drei tabs aus.
<k1l_> dann pass auf, was du da einstellst :)
<bekks> Abgesehen davon kann man unten auf "Restore session" klicken, und hat alle seine 40 Tabs wieder.
<Anf> Ja, dan muss ich alle anderen schließen, die brauch ich aber :) Oder ich muss eine kleine Partition machen, und Ubuntu für den Test zwei mal installieren
<sash_> Quatsch.
<sash_> Du kannst mehrere Firefox-Profile erstellen.
<sash_> Starte mal Firefox mit dem Parameter -P. Wenn du noch --no-remote dazu packst, kannst du sogar mehrere gleichzeitig laufen haben.
<Anf> Aber die einstellung gillt ja dan für alle Profile
<sash_> Nein.
<sash_> Die sind alle vollkommen unabhängig voneinander.
<sash_> Desweiteren kannst du die aktuelle Session auch als Bookmark-Ordner speichern.
<sash_> Strg+D ist das, glaube ich.
<Anf> Aber so viel zum Einstellen gibt es da auch nicht, Password speicher, Ja Nein.  Chronik speichern Ja Nein, mehr sehe ich da nichts zum einstellen
<sash_> Und dann gibt es auch noch https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/session-manager/
<kubine> Title: Session Manager :: Add-ons for Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<sash_> Und auch hier ne Antwort auf die gleiche Frage: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1020790
<kubine> Title: how do I save all the tabs from a session, to open again at a latter time | Firefox Support Forum | Mozilla Support (at support.mozilla.org)
<Anf> Super, vielen Dank Euch, mehr brauch ich nicht :) Werde mal die Session speichern, und die Einstellungen mal durchgehen
<Anf> Aber wie heißen den diese Dateien, die auf jeder Steite wo man sich einloggen kann, deinen Login Namen speichern? Ich glaube es sind Cookies, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.
<bekks> "Formulardaten"
<Anf> ok, hab den Eintrag bei CCleaner nie gesehen, bei CCleaner waren es Cookies glaub ich, die er gelöscht hat
<Anf> Ich hab die möglichkeit, die Formulardateien einzeln zu löschen, also die, die Ubuntu schon gespeichert hat, aber ich kann Sie nicht abstellen, das er Sie nicht speichern soll, muss ich die Daten jetzt immer in Firefox manuell löschen?
<Anf> Alles klar, man kann eine benutzerdefinierte Einstellung vornehmen
<ulrich> Suche einen grafischen Monitor für mehrer Prozessoren, ähnlich der "Systemauslastung" im Panel. Aber eben so, dass ich erkennen kann, wie stark die _einzelnen_ Prozesoren bzw. Kerne ausgelastet sind. Hat jemand einen Tip?
<dadrc> htop
<rumpel> ulrich, gnome-system-monitor
<dadrc> ok, "grafisch" ist vielleicht übertrieben, wenn man von htop redet
<dadrc> aber es ist bunt und hat hübsche balken
<ulrich> Danke! Sowohl gnome-system-monitor als auch htop hilft mir.
<bekks> top kann das auch
<dadrc> top ist aber nicht so schön bunt :(
<bekks> Farben sind überbewertet :)
<sash_> dadrc: Dann drück mal z im laufenden top ;)
<dadrc> dann wirds rot
 * rumpel hält z gedrückt und fängt an zu zucken
<sash_> dadrc: Ja, bunt :)
<rumpel> wow... wie im Splatter
<Lembert> Hallo, es gibt eine Datei in der ich Änderungen vornehmen kann, ob sich ein User per SSH am System anmelden kann oder nicht. Wie heist diese Datei? Ich steh da grad voll aufm Schlauch
<rumpel> Lembert, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Lembert> danke
<rumpel> Lembert, "AllowUsers Fred Wilma", wenn nur die Nutzer Fred und Wilma mittels ssh sich verbinden können. Oder "DenyUsers Fred", wenn Fred sich nicht verbinden darf. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring#Specify_Which_Accounts_Can_Use_SSH
<kubine> Title: SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<pog> ich bin in ubuntu 12.04 - sieht man da nirgends (im Filemanger) die vorhanden Partitionen? die man ja i.a.daraus mounten kann.
<stevieh> hmm... unter unity ist ja anscheinend der gnome-screensaver installiert. Und wie benutze ich den da, d.h. kann irgendwelche animationen setzen?
<k1l_> stevieh: ich glaube der macht nur schwarz
<k1l_> pog: klar, in der seitenleiste wie immer
<stevieh> k1l_: das glaub ich auch, aber der gleiche macht doch unter gnome auch bunt...
<k1l_> kann sein, dass die da den xscreensaver nutzen?
<pog> vielleicht bin ich nicht in der korrekten Ansicht...
<stevieh> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/09/37/gnome_screensaver.png
<stevieh> der sah mal so aus...
<pog> bei mir sehe ich nur persönlicher Ordner und Filesystem.
<k1l_> stevieh: ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die gnome jungs das als spielerei weggekürzt haben
<stevieh> k1l_: was ich für 99% aller anwendungen auch gut finde ;-)
<stevieh> tja, scheint wirklich so zu sein, dass ich xscreensaver nehmen sollte
<pog> jetzt hab ich das halt von der cmdline gemountet, ist auch merkwürdig, dass man was in einen Ordner mounten kann, und dann be cd das erste Mal den inhalt nicht sieht. Erst bei einem erneuten rein und rausgehen, wird der Inhalt angezeigt.
<bekks> 12Das ist nicht merkwürdig, das ist normal.
<stevieh> hmm... xscreensaver ist echt old school
<bekks> Der Inode wird erst beim erneuten Ausführen (Verzeichnisse müssen ausführbar sein) aktualisiert.
<pog> danke bekks
<pog> hier ist die backspace Taste so konfiguriert, dass das"draufbleiben" nur BS erzeugt,kann man das irgendwo konfigurieren?
<pog> wahrscheinlich ist für alle Tasteneingaben der das gleiche Verhalten, es gibt übrall immer nur ein Impuls.
<pog> hier hab ich was gefunden: http://askubuntu.com/questions/190628/setting-different-keypress-rate-for-individual-keys
<kubine> Title: xorg - Setting different keypress rate for individual keys? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<pog> xset -r r on  (das geht)
<pog> die Frage, die noch offen ist, wo man xset Werte als dafault spezifizieren kann. (hier kann ich es allenfalls in ein init script einpacken.)
<ulrich> Warum findet locate meine Dateien nicht? Erst sudo updatedb, dann locate graphicx.pdf - das sollte doch eigentlich die Datei aufspüren, oder?
<bekks> Das kommt darauf an, in welchem Verzeichnis sie liegt.
<apollo13> bzw auf welchem fs
<apollo13> siehe auch http://linux.die.net/man/5/updatedb.conf
<kubine> Title: updatedb.conf(5): config file for updatedb - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<pog> man kann in updatedb meines wissens dateien reinnehmen oder ausschliessen, der default ist natürlich wichtig zu wissen, 
<pog> es ist nicht immer sinnvoll z.B. alles gemountete zu indizieren, kommt auf den Fall drauf an.
<pog> ein gemountetes home soll er natürlich indexieren.
<stevieh> pog: was auch nicht immer trivial ist, wenn updatedb von ruth gestartet wird und home verschlüsselt ist.
<ulrich> stevieh: Das könnte das Problem sein: mein home ist verschlüsselt. Und dann?
<stevieh> solange du als user angemeldet bist, sollte das tortzdem gehen, würde ich mal behaupten, kannst ja mal probieren, dir als root die dabei oben zu listen.
<David1977> servus...kurze noob Frage....wenn ich ein repository installiere...wo ist die dann gelistet? in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<stevieh> yep
<stevieh> ulrich: und btw. schau dir mal recoll an, das erlaubt sogar volltextsuche
<David1977> und mit "sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:was_auch-immer entferne ich die dann wieder, oder?
<stevieh> auch yep
<David1977> und warum stehen da dann immer noch welche drin, die ein .list oder ein .save am Ende haben?
<David1977> Sind das sozusagen backups?
<David1977> muss ich die behalten?
<stevieh> mach mal ein  ls -la in 
<stevieh> /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<David1977> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10431400/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<David1977> hatte ich gerade schon vorbereitet ;)
<stevieh> siehste, die sind 0 byte gross. kannst du auch löschen oder lassen
<David1977> löschen mit rm?
<stevieh> tja, womit sonst?
<David1977> stimmt :D und die, die größer als 0kb sind
<stevieh> die sind wohl noch aktiv.
<David1977> ok, dann hat das löschen nicht funktioniert
<David1977> danke
<ulrich> stevieh: als user kann ich updatedb nicht ausführen (/var/.../mlocate.db lässt sich nicht öffnen). Als root sehe ich /home/.ecryptfs und /home/ulrich/. .ecryptfs ist in .updatedb.conf ausgeschlossen.
<stevieh> das kannste auch alles mit dem grafischen dingens machen.
<David1977> bringt mir aber nicht, wenn cih ein System ohne grafische Oberfläache habe ;)
<stevieh> David1977: naja - k.a. was die Helden hier sagen, aber kannst im Prinzip die einträge löschen und dann nen apt-get update machen. Aber wie du dann wieder die "alten" Pakete alle ordentlich bekommst, weiss ich auch nicht.
<David1977> alles klar, ich danke dir
<stevieh> de nada
<Lembert> Hallo, ich muss im Browser ein Java Applet ausführen. Ich hab mich bzgl Installation an diese Anleitung hier gehalten https://www.java.com/de/download/help/enable_browser_ubuntu.xml
<kubine> Title: Browser in Ubuntu Linux aktivieren (at www.java.com)
<Lembert> Leider funktioniert das nicht
<Kati> hi, gibt es eigentlich eine begrenzung wieviel Webcams an ein Ubuntu gehen ? 
<Lembert> Anstelle des Plugins kommt die Meldung, Plugin wird nicht unterstützt. about:plugins listet auch nix auf, Mein Browser ist Chrome. Wie kann ich das aktivieren?
<dadrc> Kati, so prinzipiell wüsste ich nicht. Die meisten Aufnahmeprogramme nutzen halt nur eine Kamera auf einmal.
<dadrc> Lembert, du hast aber ein funktionierendes Oracle Java installiert, und das funktioniert auch?
<Lembert> dadrc
<Lembert> ja
<Kati> dadrc ich würde gerne 5 Stück anschliessen und dann gerne in intervallen nach einander jeweils ein Foto speichern
<dadrc> Kati, joa, sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Musst du dir halt ein Skript basteln, was das entsprechend macht.
<dadrc> Lembert, und du hast ein 64 Bit Ubuntu? Gibt's die Datei /usr/local/java/jre1.7.0/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so?
<Kati> dadrc danke für die info
<Lembert> dadrc, 64bit ja, Datei ist auch vorhanden
<dadrc> Lembert, schon mal gut. Symlink anlegen klappt auch?
<Lembert> dadrc, wo soll von was ein link angelegt werden?
<dadrc> Auf der Seite mit der Anleitung, die du befolgt hast
<dadrc> Aber ich glaub, ich weiß schon, was schief läuft
<dadrc> Welche Chrome-Version?
<David1977> stevieh: hat alles funktioniert....ich have die gewünschten entfernt und dann war es gut 
<David1977> danke dir nochmal
<Lembert> dadrc: Version 40.0.2214.115 (64-bit)
<dadrc> Lembert, joa, ok. Problem: Seit Version 35 unterstützt Chrome keine NPAPI-Plugins mehr. Java ist, soweit ich weiß, ein NPAPI-Plugin
<Lembert> hm okay, weist du von irgendwelchen workarounds dafür
<dadrc> → für Java wirst du Firefox (oder eine veraltete Version von Chrome, aber davon würd ich abraten) benutzen müssen
<Lembert> dadrc, bei FF gibts bei mir das Problem, da ist das Plugin zwar installiert und laut about:plugins auch aktiv, aber das applett wird dort nicht ausgeführt
<stevieh> David1977: supi. 
<dadrc> Lembert: Naja gut, das ist dann aber eine andere Baustelle. http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp ← funktioniert der Test da in Firefox?
<kubine> Title: Verify Java Version (at java.com)
<Lembert> dadrc, Es kommt die Frage ob ich Java aktivieren möchte, nach meinem "ja" bleibt die Sache aber weiß
<Lembert> dadrc, ich weiß aber das java dort in der Vergangenheit schon funktioniert hat, warum es jetzt nicht mehr läuft kann ich nicht sagen
<dadrc> Lembert, muss es eigentlich unbedingt Oracle Java sein? Die OpenJDK-Pakete funktionieren recht zuverlässig
<Lembert> dadrc, egal, hauptsache es funktioniert
<Lembert> ich hatte aber openjdk schon mal drauf, dann kamen von ubuntu bei jedem start irgendwelche nichtsaussagenden fehlermeldungen
<dadrc> Hab hier mit OpenJDK7 keine Probleme
<dadrc> Wenn du es probieren willst: Oracle Java runter, dann openjdk-7-jre und icedtea-7-plugin installieren
<Lembert> ich hab damals hier gefragt, dann wurde es darauf geschoben, dass ich das aktuellste ubuntu drauf hab
<Lembert> ich kanns ja nochmal testen
<Lembert> dadrc, ok, hab die beiden sachen installiert, muss ich irgendwas umstellen?
<dadrc> Firefox neustarten, gucken ob das Icedtea-Plugin auftaucht
<dadrc> ach ja, und den Link aus der Anleitung von vorhin löschen
<Lembert> ist weg
<dadrc> Na dann, was sagt Firefox?
<Lembert> na holla die waldfee
<Lembert> das programm läuft
<Lembert> super
<Lembert> danke
<dadrc> gerne
<Lembert> bekomm ich das mit openjdk auch unter chrome zum laufen, oder mag das nur mit ff
<dadrc> Ist auch ein NPAPI-Plugin, also auch nur Firefox
<Lembert> hm ok, wie siehts bei browsern wie chromium aus?
<Lembert> das selbe wahrscheinlich oder
<dadrc> Gleiches Problem, ja.
<dadrc> Ist ja die gleiche Engine
<Lembert> hm ok, dann freunde ich mich damit an
<dadrc> Eventuell baut mal irgendwer Java-Plugins für PPAPI, aber ich wüsste nicht, dass es da schon größere Anstrengungen für gibt.
<Lembert> ich komm damit zurecht
<Lembert> vielen dank dafür
<steven__> hi
<penni> Hi! Ich habe eine SSD und eine normale Platte in meinem System. Jetzt meldet er, dass die SSD voll ist (/home Verzeichnis). Kann ich irgendwie sehen, was in meinem Homeverzeichnis so groß ist, dass ich es vielleicht auslagern sollte?
<k1l> baobab ist da ein nettes programm
<penni> Darf man Fragen was der .cache Ordner im Home-Verzeichnis alles so wichtiges hat? Sind bei mir 13,4GB. Kann man die nicht mal löschen?
<ppq> schau einfach mal rein
<ppq> das ist vor allem browser-cache
<ppq> kannst du im grunde löschen, ja. oder, wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, irgendwo hin verschieben, wo platz ist
<ppq> ich hab mein ~/.cache als tmpfs gemountet, so dass es jeden tag frisch und leer ist, keine probleme soweit
<penni> Ich mounte ich das denn so, dass es sich jeden Tag leert?
<penni> Und macht es Sinn, dass der Cache auf der schnellen SSD liegt oder lieber auf die normale HDD auslagern?
<ppq> auf SSD macht sinn, aber wenn die zu klein ist - tmpfs ist im ram.
<ppq> wie viel ram hast du denn?
<penni> 10GB
<ppq> ich habe folgende zeile in der /etc/fstab (alles auf eigene gefahr natürlich):          tmpfs   /home/ppq/.cache       tmpfs   defaults,nosuid,noatime,mode=1777,size=1G       0       0
<penni> Meint das size=1G, dass es auf einen GB begrenzt ist?
<ppq> größer als ein paar hundert MB wurde das noch nie innerhalb von einem tag
<ppq> ja
<ppq> penni, wenn du schonmal dabei bist: /tmp, /var/tmp und /var/cache/apt kannst du auch als tmpfs mounten
<ppq> dann sammeln sich die für updates heruntergeladenen pakete auch nicht so an
<ppq> (normal muss man die selbst mit sudo apt-get clean aufräumen)
<ppq> hier die zeilen für die fstab, die ich dafür nehme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10436636/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<penni> OK, danke. Also nur den Pfad ändern? Die Parameter kann ich hinten lassen (nosuid, noatime, mode=1777 usw.)?
<penni> ahh, steht alles drin, danke
<ppq> leider hat apt einen bug und meckert rum, dass es die "partial" verzeichnisse nicht gibt, deshalb muss noch folgendes in deine /etc/rc.local (vor die zeile mit exit 0):
<ppq> mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/partial /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<ppq> ("bug" im sinne von: nicht filesystem hierarchy standard konform, programme müssen es ohne gemecker überleben wenn /var/cache sich unter ihren füßen ändert)
<ppq> penni, noch ne anmerkung zu den zeilen: wenn man "size" weglässt, wird 50% des rams genommen. aber keine sorge, das wird nicht mit dem von programmen benötigten ram kollidieren, wenns knapp fängt tmpfs an zu swappen
<penni> ok, gut, danke
<penni> Hat alles soweit geklappt! Danke für eure Mithilfe k1l und ppq !:)
<ppq> :)
<penni> Ciao :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-27
<feodoran> kann ich bedenkenlos mein 14.04 auf 14.04.2 upgraden (wie hier beschrieben https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack ) oder muss ich mit problemen rechnen?
<kubine> Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> feodoran: ich denke ja.
<feodoran> hm...jetz geht mein touchpad nicht mehr, was gibts für möglichkeiten zur fehlerdiagnose?
<feodoran> problem geklärt durch treiberneuinstallation
<dev089> Hallo, nachdem ich nun ubuntu 14.10 auf meinem "großen" Rechner installieren wollte (zuvor habe ich es auf einem intel nuc getestet und bereits für den finalen umstieg von windows7), habe ich das Problem das die grafische Installation mir in 640x480 gezeigt wird, und ich die menüs ect. nicht erreichen kann, da sie außerhalb (unten) des Bildschirms sind. Bei der Initialisierung der Installation kommen Meldungen in der Art "NOUV
<dev089> Was kann ich in dem Fall tun? Brauche ich einen bestimmten Treiben den ich auf einem zweiten usb stick ablege, der dann bei der Installation nachgeladen wird?
<dev089> s/Treiben/Treiber
<dev089> (Grafikkarte ist eine geforce 750 TI)
<nagetier> dev089, ich würde eine reine text-installation starten
<nagetier> die bietet afaik auch mehr optionen
<nagetier> dev089, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternate_Installation
<kubine> Title: Alternate Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dev089> nagetier: alles klar! Wie installiere ich danach Unity ect? Bzw. wird das in der textinstallation genauso abgefragt? Und, wenn die installation beendet ist und er dann in den desktop booten will, habe ich dann nicht das gleiche problem ?
<nagetier> dev089, das ist alles selbsterklärend, oder auch auf ubuntuusers geschrieben.. die treber, module, sollten geladen werden, wenn das system komplett ist.. ansonsten kann man da auch nachlesen
<nagetier> *beschrieben
<ppq> dev089, du kannst auch die netboot-mini-cd nutzen. das ist auch ein text-installer, du spülst dir aber kein LXDE mit ins haus wie bei der alternate-cd (die es wohl nur noch für Lubuntu gibt). 
<nagetier> ah, ok
<ppq> dev089, im laufe der installation dann einfach "ubuntu-desktop" wählen und du kriegst ein ganz normales ubuntu
<ppq> dev089, hier gibt es das image (mini.iso): http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Netboot Images (at cdimages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> z.b. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<dev089> perfekt, danke euch! Dann gehe ich mal wieder an 
<nagetier> gutes gelingen
<dev089> ich werde berichten (oder wieder quengeln) ;)
<ppq> dev089, für usb-sticks mit minimal: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/boot.img.gz; sudo -i; zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdx
<ppq> die mini.iso geht wohl wirklich nur für CDs
<ppq>  /dev/sdx ist dabei natürlich der usb-stick
<dev089> Alright, everything worked out now :) Two sidenotes: The mini.iso also worked for the usb stick, and during the network installation when the installer is pulling the first packages, nothing happens onscreen (though i saw on another console that it was downloading packages), until after a few minutes the package installer showed up. For me it was ok, others might think the system froze or so.
<dev089> thanks again for you help in here!
<dev089> oh, der kanal war ja deutsch haha ;)
<siriuser> hallo
<siriuser> Ist jemand bereit dazu, mir bei einem Problem mit meinem USB Stick zu helfen?
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<siriuser> Das wäre sehr nett.
<siriuser> Es geht darum:
<dreamon> Wie kann ich Ubuntu sagen, das wenn ich eine USB Festplatte anstecke diese Vorrübergehend nicht einbinden zu versuchen soll. (hdd ist defekt)
<dadrc> dreamon, welches Ubuntu, welche DE?
<dreamon> 14.04 gnome(3) classic
<siriuser> Ich habe meinen USB Stick in meinem Autoradio gesteckt und er funktionierte wunderbar. Als ich ihn abgenommen hatte und bei mir in den Laptop gesteckt habe wurde er als "Wechseldatenträger" erkannt und hat auch einen Laufwerksbuchstaben erhalten. Leider kann ich nicht mehr darauf zugreifen und habe ein wenig im Internet gestöbert, ob ich das irgendwie beheben kann. Ich habe nun eine 
<siriuser> virtuelle Maschine mit Ubuntu am laufen und versucht den Stick dort zu mounten. Das gelingt leider nicht. Jedoch wird er mit "lsusb" als Gerät erkannt. Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich jetzt?
<rumpel> dreamon, hmm... rechte von /media von 755 vorübergehend auf 750 setzen?
<dadrc> ohje, gnome. ich glaub, da ist nautilus für sowas zuständig.
<dadrc> dreamon, dconf-editor, org → gnome → media-handling → automount
<bekks> siriuser: Die erste Möglichkeit wäre, uns Fehlermeldungen deiner Mount-Versuche mitzuteilen.
<siriuser> bekks: Wenn ich den Stick über VirtualBox einbinde, passiert nichts.
<rumpel> siriuser, schau mal in dein log, z.B. "dmesg" in Ubuntu im Terminal
<bekks> siriuser: Warum sollte dort auch was passieren?
<siriuser> rumpel: mach ich mal :)
<siriuser> bekks: Gute Frage 
<rumpel> siriuser, das dann bitte auf http://dpaste.com
<kubine> Title: dpaste: New (at dpaste.com)
<dreamon> dadrc, dconf-editor, org → gnome → desktop -> applicaton -> media-handling → automount da wars drin. Danke. Nebenbei gefragt, wie machst du diese Pfeile auf der Tastatur?
<siriuser> rumpel: okay
<dadrc> dreamon, AltGr + i
<dadrc> zumindest bei de_nodeadkeys
<dreamon> dadrc, Cool geht → Danke
<dadrc> =)
<siriuser> rumpel: bekks: http://dpaste.com/2VT5B1T
<kubine> Title: dpaste: 2VT5B1T: Siriuser USB Stick Problem, by Siriuser (at dpaste.com)
<bekks> Und wie mountest du den?
<siriuser> bekks: meinst du mich?
<siriuser> bekks: ich habe es versucht, aber es ging ja nicht.
<bekks> siriuser: Ja.
<bekks> "Versucht, ging nicht" ist nichtssagend.
<bekks> Wie hast du es versucht, was sollte passieren, was passierte stattdessen, welche Fehler gab es?
<Fussel> joa, wär mal nen guter anfang :)
<siriuser> Nun ja. In der Regel versucht Ubuntu ja angeschlossene Datenträger selbstständig zu mounten. Das hat aber nicht geklappt :(
<rumpel> siriuser, bitte output von "sudo parted -l" ebenso auf dpaste.com stellen
<siriuser> okay
<siriuser> rumpel: http://dpaste.com/0VSADH1
<kubine> Title: dpaste: 0VSADH1: Siriuser USB Stick Problem, by Siriuser (at dpaste.com)
<siriuser> sieht nicht so gut aus, oder?
<bekks> Wieso?
<bekks> Sieht gut aus.
<siriuser> Ich sehe aber den Stick nicht
<bekks> Bei mehr als einer Partition wird nicht automatisch gemounted.
<rumpel> siriuser, mit angeschlossenem Stick. Da wird nur sda gelistet.
<siriuser> Ah okay :)
<bekks> Ah :)
<rumpel> siriuser, bitte mitdenken.
<siriuser> Ich geb mir Mühe 
<rumpel> siriuser, :D
<siriuser> ;)
<rumpel> siriuser, du sollst ja auch was lernen dabei ;)
<siriuser> Gerne!
<rumpel> Bitte! 
<bekks> So, was isn nun die Ausgabe von "sudo lsblk" und "sudo blkid"?
<siriuser> Dann bedeutet das, dass ich jetzt manuel mounte, ja?
<bekks> In deinem Paste tauchte kein sdb auf, daher sollte man erstmal nachsehen, ob da denn ein Blockdevice erkannt wurde.
<rumpel> siriuser, nö. Du guckst erst mal, ob da überhaupt was mountbares da ist.
<siriuser> okay: sudo lsblk kommt
<siriuser> rumpel: bekks: http://dpaste.com/3Y9KR95
<kubine> Title: dpaste: 3Y9KR95: Siriuser USB Stick Problem, by Siriuser (at dpaste.com)
<rumpel> siriuser, immer noch sdb
<bekks> Ist der Stick überhaupt noch eingesteckt? :)
<siriuser> rumpel: bekks: http://dpaste.com/3A38WC1
<kubine> Title: dpaste: 3A38WC1: Siriuser USB Stick Problem, by Siriuser (at dpaste.com)
<siriuser> Ja ist er.
<siriuser> Moment
<siriuser> lsusb: http://dpaste.com/0NYW1JR
<kubine> Title: dpaste: 0NYW1JR: Siriuser USB Stick Problem, by Siriuser (at dpaste.com)
<siriuser> der Silicon Motion 
<bekks> Und was ist das für ein Ding? Ein ganz normaler USB Stick, oder irgendwas mit WLAN, oder UMTS, oder oder oder?
<siriuser> Das ist ein 32 GB Super Talent Pico 
<bekks> Und was ist ein "Super Talent Pico"?
<siriuser> Sind links zu amazon erlaubt?
<siriuser> http://www.amazon.de/Supertalent-Pico-C-Series-USB-Stick-USB2-0/dp/B002MCB54Y
<rumpel> siriuser, bitte noch "sudo parted -l"
<siriuser> http://dpaste.com/0VSADH1
<kubine> Title: dpaste: 0VSADH1: Siriuser USB Stick Problem, by Siriuser (at dpaste.com)
<bekks> siriuser: Und das Device ist wirklich noch an die VM angeschlossen?
<siriuser> Ja korrekt.
<siriuser> lsusb hat es ja gezeigt
<pog> kann man da etwas machen, wenn der Space-Bar auf der rechten Seite nicht korrekt angibt. Tests ergeben, dass der rechteste cm meist nicht angibt
<bekks> pog: Redest Du von deiner Leerzeichen-Taste?
<pog> JA
<pog> die, dieunten ist
<bekks> pog: Was hat das dann mit Ubuntu zu tun? :)
<bekks> pog: Das ist ein HW Problem.
<rumpel> siriuser, liegt vielleicht an der vm. Ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn, wenn das ein Speicherstick sein soll, der laut log erkannt wird, aber zu dem keinerlei partitionsdaten abrufbar sind. Und es scheint auch keine Fehler/Warnungen zu geben.
<pog> bekks: stimmt, eher Hardware
<bekks> siriuser: Kannst du nochmal ein "dmesg" in einen Pastebin schieben bitte?
 * rumpel reicht pog einen Staubsauger
<siriuser> okay
<pog> rumpel: kann man mal probieren, danke
<siriuser> bekks: http://dpaste.com/10MXMW2
<kubine> Title: dpaste: 10MXMW2: Siriuser USB Stick Problem, by Siriuser (at dpaste.com)
<siriuser> Es scheint, dass nicht alles kopiert werden konnte, weil die obersten Zeilen im Terminal fehlen. Sonst stünde dort ja der Befehl. Aber ich seh den nicht.
<bekks> Das ist schon in Ordnung so, der untere Teil ist interessant :)
<siriuser> *thumbsup*
<bekks> Merkwürdig ist, dass das Gerät vom Kernel als Blockdevice erkannt wird, aber nicht gelistet wird.
<rumpel> siriuser, liegt vielleicht an der vm. Oder der stick ist einfach tot. Aber komisch, dass es keinerlei Warnung/Fehler dazu gibt.
<siriuser> Habt ihr sowas schon mal gesehen?
<bekks> Bei meiner Suche nach der USB ID finde ich haufenweise Fehlermeldungen, die genau die selben Symptome haben.
<bekks> Alle mit dem Ergebnis, dass das Ding tot ist.
<siriuser> bekks: rumpel: Kann man noch irgendwas machen?
<bekks> Einen neuen Stick kaufen.
<bekks> Einen anderen, vorzugsweise.
<siriuser> Ich habe noch zwei andere des gleichen Typs, die sogar älter sind und dementsprechend öfter benutzt. Die funktionieren aber komischerweise.
<bekks> Wieso komischerweise? :) Darf HW nicht kaputtgehen? :)
<siriuser> Doch natürlich. Nur habe ich gehofft, an einem USB Stick habe ich lange Freude. Zumindest länger als bei einer HDD.
<Fussel> so direkt nicht, sonst wär das ja nen garantiefall :)
<Fussel> huch, falscher channel, sorry
<bekks> Fussel: Man kann es HW nur so wahnsinnig schlecht verbieten alle Vier von sich zu strecken ;)
<siriuser> Fussel: passt aber irgendwie ^^
<siriuser> bekks: ist es richtig, dass Terminal den Hersteller des Flashs anzeigt? Zeile 393
<bekks> siriuser: Interessanter ist Zeile 390, die zeigt die USB ID.
<siriuser> bekks: Was sagt mir diese Information?
<bekks> siriuser: Sie identifiziert den Stick genau.
<siriuser> bekks: Gibt es dann nicht noch die Hoffnung, auf irgendeine Weise mit dem Stick zu kommunizieren? Sodass ich wenigstens den Befehl zum Formatieren, oder Image erstellen, erteilen kann.
<bekks> siriuser: Das Ding ist tot. Es zeigt Dir nicht mal mehr ein Blockdevice an, mit dem man irgendwas machen könnte.
<siriuser> Das ist mächtig schade! :(
<siriuser> Aber trotzdem danke bekks und rumpel :)
<siriuser> bekks: Nur zum Verständnis-> Was meinstest du damit genau?: Bei meiner Suche nach der USB ID finde ich haufenweise Fehlermeldungen, die genau die selben Symptome haben.
<bekks> Dass ich viele Meldungen gefunden habe, die genau das sagen, was wir gerade gesehe haben.
<siriuser> Hm. 
<siriuser> idProduct=3000 ?
<bekks> idProduct und idVendor.
<siriuser> bekks: http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids <- bei 090c Silicon Motion existiert das idProduct "3000" . Kann es daran liegen?
<siriuser> Ich meine "existiert nicht"
<bekks> Nein.
<siriuser> Ich will damit sagen, dass Ubuntu die falsche idProduct vergibt. Statt 1000 eben 3000 und deshalb der Stick kein Blockdevice anzeigt?
<siriuser> Naja, ist nur so ins Blaue gedacht.
<Anf> Hallo, ich bräuchte mal dringend eine erklährung, bei mir ist was passiert, was ich mir garnicht erklähren kann.
<Anf> Es gibt ja diese Formulardateinen, also wen man Sich bei seiner E-mail einloggt, werden die Loggin Dateien gescheichert, damit man nicht immer seine E-mail angeben muss.
<Anf> Jetzt hab ich mich gerade ausgeloggt, und wollte mich wieder einloggen, und sehe da, ich sehe eine komplett Fremde E-mail Adresse in diesen Formulardateien, die ich Nie in meinem Leben da eingegeben habe
<Anf> Wie ist Sie da reingekommen, das würde doch nur gehen, wen Sich jemand mit dieser E-mail Adresse bei Mir eingeloggt hat. Ich kann Mir das nicht erklähren.
<siriuser> Anf: klingt für mich logisch - aber bin kein Experte!
<Anf> Wie meinst Du Logisch, ich gebe 120%, bei Mir war keiner am Rechner und ich hab mich mit dieser E-mail bei mir nicht eingeloggt
<siriuser> Dann bleibt ja nur noch eine Alternative.
<siriuser> Vielleicht zwei ;)
<Anf> Ich kann mir das nur so erklähren, das ich einen Virus gefangen habe, aber Linux ist doch Viren Frei, wird doch immer gesagt.
<geser> kennst du diese E-Mail-Adresse gar nicht oder hast du nur diese nicht auf dieser einen Seite genutzt?
<ppq> ein system ist nur so sicher wie der nutzer vorsichtig. wenn man achtlos dinge runterlädt und ausführt kann sonstwas passieren, genau wie unter windows. "linux ist sicher" kommt vor allem daher, dass man software normalerweise nur aus verlässlicher quelle installiert
<k1l_> Anf: welches programm genau?
<siriuser> Ich glaube Linux ist nicht Virenfrei. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Viren, weil es Prozentual auf der Welt interessanter ist Viren für Windows zu konstruieren.
<k1l_> kann jemand anderes an deinen rechner? ....
<Anf> Keiner kann an meinen Rechner, und die E-mail kenn ich garnicht, Sie hat auch eine Endung auf gmail.COM
<Anf> k1l, was meinst du welches Programm?
<k1l_> gmail.com ist vom google konto
<Anf> klar, aber ich habe keins
<k1l_> Anf: ja wovon reden wir hier überhaupt?
<Anf> +Ich verstehe nicht, wie die E-mail da reingekommen ist, wen ich  mich mit dieser e-mail adresse nicht eingeloggt habe
<geser> k1l_: das Speichern der Formulardaten (Login-Namen, etc.) im Browser (Firefox), soweit meine Vermutung
<k1l_> Anf:  fezails sind entscheident! wo ist das problem?
<k1l_> details
<Anf> Ich verstehe nicht, wie die E-mail in meinen Formulardaten gelandet ist, wen ich mich damit nicht eingeloggt habe?
<k1l_> naja, am handy ist mir das zu mühsam jetzt
<Anf> Klar, aber ich kann den Sinn nicht verstehen, wie das passieren konnte
<siriuser> Hast du Firefox Sync?
<Anf> Die E-mail wird in den Formulardaten gespeichert, wen man sich damit einmal eingeloggt hat, was ich aber nicht gemacht habe, wen ich die email zum ersten mal sehe
<Anf> Nein, Sync benutze ich nicht.
<stevieh> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/control-firefox-automatically-fills-in-forms
<kubine> Title: Control whether Firefox automatically fills in forms with your information | Firefox Help (at support.mozilla.org)
<Anf> Hab die E-mail bei Googel gegoogelt, finde aber keine einträge
<sash_> Wenn er die Mail-Adresse aber doch gar nicht kennt?
<stevieh> dann guckt man nach, was wo steht. Und wenn da nix steht, hat einen vielleicht ne website verarscht?
<sash_> Ja, vielleicht ist das auch ne Beispieladresse oder so?
<Anf> Ich habe diese E-mail Adresse niemals irgendwo eingegeben, ich kenne Sie nicht, ich hab auch kein password für die e-mail, nur die E-mail selbst, in meinen Formulardaten
<sash_> Was ist das denn fürn Formular?
<sash_> Also, mit Javascript kann man das auch alles darstellen und so aussehen lassen, als käme das vom Browser.
<Anf> Das ist der Cashe, wo alle deine Test Login Namen gespeichert werden, damit Du Sie nicht immer eingeben musst
<sash_> wat
<siriuser> bekks: wollte noch hinzufügen, dass der Stick warm wird, wenn ich ihn in den Port stecke. Das heißt doch, dass er vom System verwendet wird nicht wahr?
<Anf> Erlauben die Regeln von Ubuntu, hier im Chat von Posten von E-mail Adressen, dan kann ich Sie man hier posten
<sash_> Bringt ja nix, wenn du die nicht googlen kannst, können wir das auch nicht.
<sash_> Anf: Bist du ganz sicher, dass das niemand aus deinem Familien- oder Bekanntenkreis war?
<Anf> doch da kommt schon was, aber keine einträge auf die ganze e-mail, nur welche auf den namen der e-mail
<sash_> Ist das irgendwas spam-mäßiges?
<Anf> Ganz sicher, weil nur Ich alleine in der Wohnung lebe, und ich selber hatte Nie ein Googel Konto
<sash_> Hast du vielleicht mal aus irgendeiner anderen E-Mail auf irgendnen Link geklickt, der sowas automatisch hätte eintragen können?
<Anf> Ich lösche Span E-mails gleich, ich öffne Sie niemals
<sash_> Hmm…
<Anf> Deswegen verstehe ich es auch nicht, also muss sich jemand mit dieser e-mail sich bei mir einmal eingeloggtt haben, aber das ist unmöglich, wie soll es dan passiert sein?
<sash_> Anf: Schick mir die Mail mal per privater Nachricht, ich mach ein Fenster dazu auf.
<sash_> Ja, gar keine Idee…
<Anf> Ich ja auch nicht, wie sowas machbar sein soll
<Anf> Wen ich bei Google nachfrage, wer diese E-mail eröffnet hat, also auf welchen Namen, werde Sie mir sicher nichts sagen können, wegen Datenschutz. Was kann man den noch machen, oder einfach die Cookies löschen und sein lassen?
<sash_> Anf: Spam wäre möglich, oder irgendwo anders auf nen Link geklickt, Firefox-Bug unwahrscheinlich aber auch nicht ausgeschlossen, oder die Seite ist halt irgendwie seltsam.
<sash_> Nee, die sagen dir natürlich nichts.
<Anf> Klar
<Anf> Oder versuchen, die e-mail anzuschreiben, aber mit was soll man den anschreiben :) ist auch doof:)
<Anf> Aber Ubuntu Neuinstallation jetzt wegen sowas schon machen, wegen verdacht auf Virus exprem, oder schon ratsam?
<sash_> Naja, wenns Spam ist, wäre es schon eher kontraproduktiv, da hinzuschreiben.
<sash_> Anf: Ich habe vorher noch nie von so einem Fall gehört. Keine Ahnung, zu was ich dir da raten soll. Viren gibt es in der Form eher nicht in freier Wildbahn, man kann aber auch anderweitig an irgendeinen fiesen Kram kommen, das ist nicht 100%ig ausgeschlossen.
<Anf> ok, ich lass es erstmal sein, vielleicht kommt da ja nochwas, was komisch sein wird
<kL3x> jemand eine moeglichkeit "apt-key add" MANUELL nachzubauen/nachzustellen?
<rumpel> kL3x, apt-get source apt
<kL3x> rumpel: Versuchen gerade Ruby und einige Gems ueber Puppet zu provisionieren, scheitern aber bei apt-key. Die Beispiele in PuppetLabs brinden nichts da wir nicht wissen wie man u.A die ID herausfinden kann
<stevieh> hey
<stevieh> kann mir das mal einer erklären? Ich hab zwei Platten in meinem Rechner /dev/sda und /dev/sdb, die sind beide in nem raid 1.
<stevieh> dann bau ich zwei weitere platten sdc und sdd ein und dann behauptet mdadm er findet nix mehr.
<dreamon> Ich haette da ein paar Merkwuerigkeiten. 1. bei jedem start hab ich englische Tastatur obwohl in der Tray DE angezeigt wird.
<dreamon> Ausserdem kann ich Backgroundhelligkeit vom notebook (Lenovo G580) nicht mehr regeln seit ca. 1Woche
<dreamon> nach reboot.. wenn ich dann STRG+ALT+T drücke dann dauert es über 1Minute bis ein Terminal aufgeht. Sehr merkwürdig
<dreamon> Ein → echo 5 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness → bewirkt ein abdunkeln, ich kann es aber in den Systemeinstellung nicht mit dem Schieber ändern. Und auch der Hotkey funktioniert nicht.
<stevieh> schräg: ich bekomm auf der Festplatte eine partition angelegt, aber wenn ich die - selbst nach einem reboot - formatieren will, sagt das ding: /dev/sdc1 wird offensichtlich vom System genutzt; werde dort kein Dateisystem erstellen!
<bekks>  /etc/mtab korrupt?
<stevieh> ne, die sieht ok aus. 
<stevieh> dmesg sagt was von "md: bind<sdc1>"
<stevieh> arg, der findet da noch was raidmässiges drauf. wieso das denn?
<stevieh> irgendwie hab ich das böse gefühl, dass der sata controller doch nicht wirklich geht
<stevieh> vielleicht kann der ja nur block  0 schreiben ;-)
<stevieh> hmm... jetzt sieht es besser aus, ich musst wohl ein wenig 0en drüber dden, damit der alte raid superblock weg war.
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-28
<David1977> guten Morgen...ich überlege gerade daran von Windows komplett weg zu gehen. Ich brauche es nur für einige wenige Dinge und mein Gedanke war dafür eine VM zu nutzen. Eine VM unter Windows war ziemlich einfach, nur habe ich das noch nie unter Linux versucht/gemacht. Kann mir da jemand ein paar Tips geben?
<rumpel> David1977, Linux als host der vm?
<David1977> ja
<rumpel> David1977, installier virtualbox. Ist ziemlich einfach zu bedienen.
<David1977> ok...ich habe unter Windows mal VMWarePlayer benurtzt...kann man es von der Bedienung her vergleichen?
<rumpel> David1977, kenne VMware leider nicht. Sollte aber sehr ähnlich sein.
<David1977> ok...kann ich dir Frage via PM stellen?
<rumpel> David1977, probiers einfach, kostet ja nix.
<rumpel> David1977, öffentlich wäre wohhl sinnvoller. 
<David1977> Grauzonenfrage ;)
<Rochvellon> was mit dezentralen sicherungskopien?
<rumpel> David1977, wenn es nicht legal ist, werde ich auch als pm nicht weiterhelfen
<David1977> Rochvellon: ja
<David1977> aber ok....ich denke, dass ich das auch ergooglen kann
<David1977> Ich danke dir rumpel
<David1977> ich werde es mit virtualbox testen und wenn ich Fragen habe, melde ich mich wieder ;)
<notebook> Moin. Habe ein Abhängigkeiten Problem. Das passiert nahezu bei jedem Programm das ich von getdeb installiere -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10463871/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<notebook> Nur eben andere Paket. Kiste ist 14.04
<notebook> 14.04.2
<notebook> Wobei hier könnte ich eigentlich auf 14.10 upgraden. ist nichts wichtiges drauf. Macht das sinn?
<bekks> Dann zeig uns doch mal ein lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy libstdc++6 in einem Pastebin bitte.
<notebook> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10463987/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Du hast das falsche getdeb-Repo installiert und das macht nun massive Probleme. Deinstallier alle Pakete von dort, und füge (wenn überhaupt) das trusty-Repo hinzu, nicht das utopic-Repo.
<notebook> utopic ist 14.10?
<bekks> Richtig.
<notebook> Auahhhh..Mist.. Danke
<notebook> Ein UPdate auf 14.10 würde die sache vielleicht auch erschlagen?
<notebook> ups muß los
<notebook> DANKE
<bekks> Würde es nicht...
<kitikonti> jedes mal wenn ich einen git push oder pull mache muss ich meinen passphrase eingeben, soweit ich das verstanden habe muesste ich um das zu vermeiden den ssh agent starten
<kitikonti> auf ubunutuuser gibt es ja dazu so ein schnippsel was ich in die .bashrc eintragen soll: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Der-SSH-Agent
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kitikonti> nur das bringt irgend wie gar nix
<kitikonti> ich muss trotzdem jedes mal aufs neue den passphrase eingeben
<jokrebel> Du redest da aber jetzt nicht vom "WLAN-Schlüssel" oder "Schlüsselbund-Passwort"
<kitikonti> aehm nein, der passphrase fuer meinen privat key
<nagetier> kitikonti, schau mal ob dich das weiter bringt.. sollte es imho - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Authentifizierung-ueber-Public-Keys
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kitikonti> da ich meine git push befehle ueber ssh mache muss ich jedes mal den passphrase eingeben
<kitikonti> nagetier, ich habe ja bereits einen schluessel, der public key liegt am zielsystem und der privat key am lokalen system
<kitikonti> nagetier, es funktioniert ja auch, nur muss ich bei jeder interaktion den passphrase eingeben
<nagetier> kitikonti, ok, und das läuft auch alles so wie es soll, hattest du das an einem anderen zielsystem testen können?
<nagetier> ah..ok, verstehe
<kitikonti> naja das zielsystem ist bitbucket, ich gehe sehr stark davon aus das das laeuft sonst haetten die ein groesseres problem
<nagetier> ne, passt schon, ansonsten würde die passphrase nicht abgerufen
<kitikonti> ja, wenn ich die eingebe klappt es ja auch, aber ich will den nicht immer eingeben
<apollo13> man ssh-agent :)
<nagetier> dann bist du beim konfigurieren des ssh-agent gut aufgehoben ;)
<kitikonti> apollo13, ja ich weis bereites das ich da den ssh-agent brauche, aber das laueft eben nicht so wie es soll
<apollo13> kitikonti: dann sag halt mal wie du es eingerichtet hast…
<kitikonti> apollo13, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Der-SSH-Agent
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kitikonti> das codeschnippsel hab ich in meine .bashrc eingefuegt
<kitikonti> mehr hab ich nicht gemacht
<apollo13> und rennt der ssh agent?
<kitikonti> tja da hoeren meine ubuntukentnisse schon wieder auf :-)
<kitikonti> wie kann ich das kontrollieren
<apollo13> man ps
<nagetier> kitikonti, man kann das auch schnell mit (h)top feststellen
<kitikonti> also wenn ich ps eingebe kommen nur zwei eintraege
<kitikonti> bash und ps
<kitikonti> bei top kommen natuerlich viel mehr eintraege, wie muesste da der eintrag vom ssh-agent heissen?
<kitikonti> ah ok
<kitikonti> apollo13, wenn ich ps -ejH eingebe dann sind da gleich mehrere eintraege fuer ssh-agent
<kitikonti> wenn ich keinen uebersehen habe dann sind es 6
<kitikonti> apollo13, ok es sind 7
<kitikonti> nagetier, bei ps -ejH | grep ssh-agent bekomme ich 7 eintraege mit ssh-agent
<kitikonti> ist das vielleicht schon ein problem, weil der mehrmals laeuft?
<nagetier> kitikonti, gibt 'ssh-add -l' denn den/die Schluessel aus?
<kitikonti> nagetier, hab jetzt mal alle prozesse gekillt
<kitikonti> also alle ssh-agent
<nagetier> kitikonti, dann wuerde ich, um sicher zu gehen dass alle Prozesse wie vorgesehen gestartet werden, den Rechner neu starten.. denn so kann ein Fehlverhalten ja auch durch das killen entstehen
<kitikonti> ja mach ich mal
<nagetier> kitikonti, und dann schau mal direkt nach ob und wie viele Prozesse/Threads gestartet werden
<David1977> rumpel: da du mir vorhin schon so gut geholfen hast...habe mir gerade mal virtualbox installiert und gesehen, dass mir das Pulldownmenu nur 32 bit Versionen als OS-Typ zur Verfügung stellt. Ist das normal und richtig so?
<kitikonti> nagetier, also direkt nach dem starten bzw login laeuft kein ssh-agent
<kitikonti> es gibt 3 sshd prozesse
<kitikonti> ich glaube das problem faengt gleich hier an if [ $SSH_AGENT_PID ]; then
<kitikonti> wie kann ich $SSH_AGENT_PID ausgeben?
<kitikonti> nagetier, wenn ich echo $SSH_AGENT_PID eingebe kommt nichts zurueck, somit geht der da auch nie weiter rein
<kitikonti> oder verstehe ich da was falsch
<passt_> ich habe mein android (moto g mit lollipop) pe rusb angeschlossen, um dateien von der eingelegten sdkarte zu kopieren. ubuntu zeigt mir aber nicht alle ordner der sdkarte an. die ordner habe ich selber angelegt, nicht versteckt und auf dem android sind sie auch vorhanden und lassen sich sogar kopieren.
<passt_> sobald ich eine Datei in einem übergeordneten ordner kopiere, ist sie unter ubuntu auch zu sehen. 
<passt_> hat jemand eine idee ?
<nagetier> kitikonti, wo hattest du dich denn angemeldet, grafisch oder in der Konsole?
<kitikonti> nagetier, console, das ist ne server version
<nagetier> kitikonti, 'exec ssh-agent bash' ausgefuehrt?.. sollte ein fehlerhaftes Script umschiffen
<kitikonti> nagetier, wenn ich das ausfuehre dann startet er den agent
<nagetier> kitikonti, dann schau ob da so ohne haendische Passphrase funktioniert?
<nagetier> *das
<kitikonti> nagetier, ich musst beim starten den passphrase eingeben
<nagetier> hm.. imho muss die auch einmalig eingegeben werden
<nagetier> die ist ja nicht hinterlegt
<nagetier> und diese Eingabe sollte sich der Agent fuer eine bestimmte Zeit merken
<kitikonti> nagetier, ja er schreibt 7200 secunds
<kitikonti> seconds
<nagetier> kitikonti, laeuft denn die naechste Anmeldung dann ohne Abfrage?
<kitikonti> ja
<nagetier> dann ist doch alles ok.. fragt sich nur noch warum das Script das nicht macht
<kitikonti> das ist klar
<kitikonti> weil bevor ich den befehl eingegeben habe $SSH_AGENT_PID nicht gesetzt ist
<kitikonti> nagetier, nur die frage ist dann was das script ueberhaupt macht?
<kitikonti> brauch ich jetzt nur exec ssh-agent bash, oder zusaetzlich das script?
<kitikonti> oder sollte das script das exec command ersetzen?
<kitikonti> nagetier, ich glaube das fuegt nur wieder meinen key zum agent hinzu, weil der ja nach 2h auslaufen wuerde
<nagetier> kitikonti, der Key laeuft nicht ab, die Passphrase aber schon
<kitikonti> ja
<nagetier> also die Zeit, in der die gespeichert wird
<kitikonti> wobei das script ja nur ausgefuehrt wird wenn ich ein neues terminalfenster oeffne
<kitikonti> also bringt mir das ja gar nichts
<kitikonti> oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
<nagetier> kitikonti, ich wuerde jetzt versuchen den SSH-Agent beim Systemstart mit starten zu lassen, das Script will ja einen laufen sehen
<kitikonti> naja das starten beim systemstart funktioniert ja so und so noch nicht, da muesste ich ja exec ssh-agent bash in die bashrc eintragen
<nagetier> kitikonti, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kitikonti> nagetier, das kann ich aber nur bei rechnern machen wo ich root rechte habe oder?
<nagetier> kitikonti, versuche es, einen Dienst hinzufuegen schon, einen Befehl nach dem Anmelden auszufuehren kannst du unter deinen Rechten
<kitikonti> nagetier, so klappt es, http://stackoverflow.com/a/18915067/2394957
<kubine> Title: git - Start ssh-agent on login - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<jokrebel> wie war das nochmal wenn ich per Live_CD eine verhunzte Festplatte so einhängen will, dass ich zB. ein update machen könnte oder eine kaputte Paketverwaltung reparieren?
<ppq> jokrebel, chroot
<ppq> !chroot > jokrebel 
<kubine> jokrebel: Informationen zu chroot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<jokrebel> jo, soweit war das klar. Mach das aber auch nicht jeden Tag und sitz grad vor nem Fremdrechner (an dem gaaar nix gemacht wurde) wo die Paketverwaltung wohl komplett verbogen ist.
<bekks> D.h.?
<jokrebel> weder apt-get -f install noch dpkg --reconfi.... konnte es reparieren.
<jokrebel> Nun hab ich mal mit ner LIVE-CD gebootet und erstmal ein fsck ohne Fehler drübergejagt.
<ppq> sicher dir doch erstmal die daten runter, neuinstallation geht dann sicher schneller (vor allem wenn gaaar nix gemacht wurde ;p)
<jokrebel> Vermutlich wurde an den Quellen rumgemacht (aber "ich hab gaaar nix gemacht" ;-)
<jokrebel> angeblich nix wichtiges drauf, mir dann auch wurscht.
<jokrebel> HINT: Dass die Aktuallisierungsverwaltung plötzlich 12.10 als verfügbar zeigt, heißt zumindest, dass die Langzeitunterstützt-Einstellung die ich _sicher_ getätigt hatte, entfernt wurde.
<jokrebel> es kamen auch ständig meldungen, dass kein Speicherplatz frei sei, obwohl die größte Belegung bei df grad mal bei 84% lag...
<bekks> inodes voll.
<jokrebel> bekks: Und das heist dann? Wie prüf ich das? Wär jetzt grad per chroot drin
<jokrebel> oh - über chroot kommen die Speicherplatzmeldungen nicht
<bekks> df -i
<jokrebel> zu früh gefreut ... doch
<jokrebel> bekks: jo ;-/ mit -i sind es 100% .... und nun?
<bekks> Lösche Daten, weil du keine inodes mehr frei hast.
<jokrebel> welche? wo? wie?
<jokrebel> und was inodes sind hab ich wohl noch nicht verstanden wenn "df -l" von 84% Belegung spricht.
<bekks> Welche? Weiss ich nicht, ich kenne das System nicht. Wo? Weiß ich auch nicht. Wie? Kommt darauf an, welche Daten du löschen willst.
<bekks> Stell Dir ein Blatt kariertes Papier vor.
<jokrebel> bekks: Na vielleicht mal mit alten Kernel angefangen hätt ich jetzt so für den Anfang gesagt.
<bekks> Jedes Kästchen ist ein Inode, und steht für einen großen Karton mit "Zeug". Wenn du jetzt alle Kästchen ausgemalt hast, kannst du keine weiteren Kartons mehr dazustellen, obwohl fast alle vorhandenen Kartons fast leer sind.
<jokrebel> Aber wieso sagt dann -l grad mal 84%?
<jokrebel> Hm und "autoremove" klappt schon mal nicht und würde "dpkg --configure -a" empfehlen. Das endet aber ganz schnell mit "...kein Speicherplatz..."
<jokrebel> grml
<jokrebel> oh man ... was haben die da wieder verhunzt?
<jokrebel> bekks: Keinen Tipp was ich tun soll/kann? Wie gesagt; weis auch nichts über das System (außer dass es ein 12.04 ist) und Datenrettung ist angeblich unwichtig.
<nagetier> kein tipp kann es immer geben :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Hab jetzt schon einiges per rm runter gehaun, df -i ist aber immer noch bei 100%
<Acid_Soul> hi
<Acid_Soul> hab da ein kleines problem mit dem entfernen eins linuxheaders
<Acid_Soul>  linux-headers-3.13.0-44: »/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-44/fs/ocfs2/cluster/Makefile« kann nicht auf sichere Weise entfernt werden: Ist kein Verzeichnis
<Acid_Soul> hätte da evt jemand nen tip bitte 
<Acid_Soul> purge reinstall usw gaben immer wieder den punkt aus und brachen ab
<jokrebel> ah! vielleicht auch für andere interessant zum Thema von mir grade http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung#Dateisystem-voll
<kubine> Title: Festplatten Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Acid_Soul> mhh jap gut zu wissen
<jokrebel> Acid_Soul: War jetzt nicht auf Dich zugeschnitten da ich grad selber hier vor nem Problem sitze, könnte aber durchaus auch für Dich interessant sein.
<Acid_Soul> jap :-) is klar - is auch gut - hatte vor kurzem das prob das auf nem andrenrechner kein platz mehr war obwohl einer sein sollte ^^
<jokrebel> Ist es normal, nach Ausführen des Befehls von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung#Abhilfe ein find: "home/ich/.gvfs": keine Berchtigung zurück zu  bekommen?
<kubine> Title: Festplatten Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ein Verzeichnis .gvfs existiert aber im user-home und hat auch user:user .... hmmm
<SDZR> kennt sich einer mit ftp aus?
<rumpel> SDZR, natürlich
<SDZR> ich hab zwei laptops nebeneinander stehen im selben wlan, krieg aber über ftp den fehler "no route to host". ich bin ratlos
<SDZR> pping funktioniert auch nicht, keine verbindung zum host
<SDZR> was macht man in so einem fall?
<rumpel> SDZR, ip-adressen, hostmasken checken... firewalls ausschalten... 
<SDZR> adressen passen und masken sind identisch
<SDZR> muss ich ausnahmeregeln in die ubuntufirewall eintragen?
<rumpel> SDZR, hast du die selbst konfiguriert?
<SDZR> nee, der eine latop ist gerade frishc installiert und beim anderen ab ich nie was daran verändert
<koegs> no route to host hat nix mit firewall oder ftp zu tun, da musst du wie rumpel sagte erstmal die netzwerk-config überprüfen
<koegs> also ob sich beide im gleichen subnetz befinden
<SDZR> und... wie finde ich das raus?
<SDZR> ein subnetz ist doch eispielsweise 192.168.1.X oder nicht?
<koegs> fangen wir doch einfach an, mit einem nopaste von beiden rechnern von "ip a s"
<rumpel> SDZR, gib mal deine Netzwerkonfiguration durch. wahlweise als paste auf http://dpaste.com
<kubine> Title: dpaste: New (at dpaste.com)
<jokrebel> bohey - endlich läuft wieder ein bisschen was. Erst mal 117 alte Kernel deinstallieren ;-)
<koegs> O.o
<koegs> länger nicht mehr aufgeräumt?
<_moep_> lol
<jokrebel> koegs: Naja $DAU hat den von mir vermutlich 2012 mit 12.04 bekommen. Der weis ja gar nicht, dass man aufräumen sollte und schon gleich gar nicht wie ;-)
<jokrebel> und dieser User will mich ja immer nicht belästigen. Der meldet sich immer erst wenn wirklich gar nichts mehr geht. Leider nicht schon bei der der ersten Meldung mit der er nichts anzufangen weis ;-/
<Rochvellon> 117 kernel? hrhr
<Guest76563> hi, jokrebel ich habe grad geschaut ob sich was an dem networkmanager bug geändert hat und habe festgestellt, dass es paar Duplikate gibt.  z.B. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1425493  und https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1424119 im ersteren Bug kann sogar der OP es reproduzieren indem er auf network-manager-gnome_0.9.4.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb downgraded
<kubine> Title: Bug #1425493 “release 2.4 of network-manager-gnome causes greyed...” : Bugs : network-manager-applet package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: koegs: bekks:Und plötzlich ist df -i nicht mehr bei 100% sondern auf mikrigen 13% ;-)
<Rochvellon> hrhr
<koegs> ob SDZR nochmal wiederkommt :D
<dreamon> Könnte mir jemand einen Tip geben wie ich in der Konsole(terminator) das Zeichenlayout so umstelle, das er mir die Umlaute richtig anzeigt. Wie nennt sich das? Eingaben in der Konsole soll Umlaute anzeigen.
<bekks> UTF8.
<dreamon> Ah.. jetzt rockts. Merci. Man muß das Terminal neu starten. Dachte das könne man während es läuft umstellen.
<gebjgd> dreamon, das kommt drauf an, welche terminal du verwendest
<Acid_Soul> hey chan hi
<Acid_Soul> suche jemand der mir bei nem linuxheader remove helfen könnte
<Acid_Soul> bekomm die meldung das makefile nicht sicher entfernt werden kann da es nicht in einem ordner liegt
<bekks> Wenn du was genau tust?
<Acid_Soul> sry war grad in google
<Acid_Soul> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes linux-headers-3.13.0-44 (--remove):
<Acid_Soul>  »/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-44/fs/ocfs2/cluster/Makefile« kann nicht auf sichere Weise entfernt werden: Ist kein Verzeichnis
<Acid_Soul> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<Acid_Soul>  linux-headers-3.13.0-44
<Acid_Soul> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bekks> Benutz einen Pastebinservice, danke.
<Acid_Soul> würd gern den header entfernen da er bei neuinstallation nur probleme macht
<Acid_Soul> sry
<bekks> Und meine Frage nach dem "wenn du was genau tust" ist immer noch nicht beantwortet.
<Acid_Soul> bei zb einer installation von nvidia treibern - oder dem updaten von trusty 14.04 kommt dieser fehler - und das system bricht ab
<Acid_Soul> laug angabe ist der 3.13.0-46 header installiert
<bekks> Und wie versuchst du das Paket zu entfernen...?
<bekks> Nenne uns doch endlich mal den Befehl den Du benutzt.
<Acid_Soul> apt-get install -f
<Acid_Soul> apt-get remove header
<bekks> Was denn jetzt?
<bekks> Welcher der beiden Befehle?
<Acid_Soul> ja hab alle die ich in google für diesen fehler gefunden habe probiert
<bekks> Der zweite ist übrigens ungültig weil es kein Paket mit dem NAmen "header" gibt.
<Acid_Soul> von reinstall purge - synaptics paketverwaltung usw
<Acid_Soul> ja hatte es nicht ausgeschrieben
<bekks> Und warum nicht?
<bekks> Sollen wir ERRATEN was du eintippst?
<JP_> Hallo Leute, ich plan den umstieg auf Ubuntu leider finde ich keine Alternative zu Photoshop die HiDPI Support hat, Gimp wäre klasse aber da passiert seit Jahren nix :-( habe jetzt gesehen es gibt viele weitere Alternativen z.b. Forks wie ShopGimp etc hat irgend eine Version HiDPI Support?
<bekks> Was ist denn "HiDPI Support"?
<JP_> Für Retina Displays optimiert :-)
<bekks> Lassen wir mal das Marketinggelaber. Was soll HiDPI rein technisch sein?
<JP_> Gimp ist dann entweder klotze klein oder wenn es künstlich skaliert wird dann total verpixelt :-(
<bekks> Du hast also ein Retina-Display und willst das mit der vollen Auflösung benutzen?
<JP_> Photoshop hat das Problem wie folgt gelöst, die Werkzeuge Menüs sind für HiDPI Angepasst und Skalieren richtig, und der Arbeitsbereich bleibt ohne Skalierung man arbeitet dann auf 200% Zoom, das müssten die Entwickler extra rein programmieren, sonst funktioniert das nur begrenzt :-( leider sind die meisten Linux Programme nicht angepasst, ausser Blender das ist ein klasse Programm 100 prozentiger ersatz für Cinema4D :-)
<JP_> Wenn die Linux User keil mit der Zeit gehen würden, hätten alle schon HiDPI Displays und alle Programme wären angepasst, leider wissen die meisten User gar nicht das mit einer hohen Auflösung Probleme auftreten können die arbeiten an ihren Röhrenmonitoren auf einen 386er mit 1MB Ram in der Konsole :-(
<bekks> Was ist die Antwort auf meine Fragen?
<bbstextfile81> Soviel ich weiß, dümpelt die Retina-Unterstützung im Developer-Kanal rum, aber ist noch immer offen. In der aktuellen Version gibt es meines Wissens nach noch keinen Support dafür.
<bekks> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gimp-user-list/2014-April/msg00012.html
<kubine> Title: Re: [Gimp-user] 4k/Hidpi support in GIMP (at mail.gnome.org)
<JP_> Lese dich mal in Google ein, das ist zu komplex um es erklären zu können, Apples OS X macht es zb. so ein Pixel enthält jetzt 4 Pixel, ich habe zwar eine native Auflösung von 2680 x 1600 glaub ich, aber arbeiten tu ich mit 1280 x 820 oder so, also 4 Pixel entsprechen jetzt 1 Pixel so sieht alles sehr scharf aus weil man mehr Pixel hat um eine Rundung zu erstellen OMG :-( bin scheiße im erklären schau mal Google sry
<bekks> Ich HABE mich da eingelesen. Ich erwartet von Dir ZWEI Ja/Nein Antworten. Scheinbar ist Dir das zuviel.
<zombiefox> *Lies, und Du bist derjenige, der Hilfe moechte, von daher wuerde ich empfehlen, dass Du das beantwortest :p 
<guntbert> JP_: das ist aber schon seltsam: *Du*hast ein problem und ein anderer "soll sich in Google einlesen" :-)
<bbstextfile81> Er hat sie doch beantwortet...
<bekks> bbstextfile81: Ich habe keine Ja/Nein Antworten erhalten, und sehe damit meine Fragen als unbeantwortet an.
<zombiefox> und HiDPI kann halt GTK+ nicht, GTK3 koennte, aber Gimp ist noch nicht portiert  *schulterzuck*
<bekks> bbstextfile81: Mal abgesehen davon dass ICH es war den den entsprechenden Link mit der Situation zu GTK2/GTK geposted hat.
<bbstextfile81> Oh, die Ja/Nein-Kommunikation. Verstehe... der selbe Schmafu wie in anderen Channels. 
<bekks> "Mehr einlesen" werde ich mich da nicht.
<JP_> Häää ich Fragte nach einer Gimp alternative für Retina Displays, wer kein Retina Display hat wird auch keine Antwort haben, warum sollte ich dann die Grundlagen erklären die haben nix mit meiner Frage zu tun :-D OMG kommt mal klar 
<bbstextfile81> Verlangt ja auch keiner
<bekks> bbstextfile81: Doch, genau das wurde von mir verlangt. Lies mal das Backlog.
<JP_> bekks du hast nix zu verlangen
<bekks> JP_: MAchn Kopp zu. DU hast etwas von MIR verlangt.
<JP_> jetzt hab ich es dir aber gegeben 
<zombiefox> JP_: Gimp Alternativen gibt es nicht so einfach, wenn man das mehr zum Zeichnen als zum Bearbeiten braucht: Krita, das ist Qt, das kann ggf. etwas besser damit um. Oder fuer Photos Digikam, aber beide sind halt nicht ansatzweise vergleichbar 
<Acid_Soul> http://pastebin.com/6caj0LnG
<kubine> Title: go@go:~$ sudo dpkg -C Die folgenden Pakete sind wegen Problemen während der In - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Acid_Soul> bekks - wär nett wenn du kurz drüber schaun könntest danke :-)
<Acid_Soul> bitte
<bbstextfile81> Ältere Photoshop-Varianten (bei den Neueren fehlen mir die Erfahrungen) laufen je nach Setting durchaus gut via WINE. (jaja, ich duck mich eh)
<zombiefox> Acid_Soul: hast Du da manuell Dateien / Verzeichnisse entfernt? Du koenntest versuchen das Paket neu zu installieren oder das Verzeichnis da halt von Hand anzulegen, dann erneut 
<JP_> Ja hey zombie fox genau das Programm habe ich heute schon einmal auf der Suche gefunden, Krita scheint sehr gut zu sein, so wie es ausschaut könnte ich dann sogar Unity nutzen und trotzdem KDE Anwendungen nutzen, leider scheint es für Krita auch noch kein Retina Support zu geben, Unity ist schon super angepasst :-) sieht klasse aus, aber brauche ein Foto Programm, schaue schon seit Monaten ob es was neues gibt von Gimp :-)
<Acid_Soul> ja hatte da mal was compiliert weil die .deb pakete nicht fehlerfrei liefen
<JP_> Nur Photoshop CS6 wurde für Retina Optimiert und das ist mit einer VM kaum zu nutzen :-( 
<bbstextfile81> geht es um einfache Bildbearbeitung oder komplexere? 
<zombiefox> JP_: Du koenntest theoretisch versuchen einfach den dpi Wert hoch zu setzen, oder hoffen, dass sich GIMP and Gnome Einstellungen haelt und gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor 2 
<bbstextfile81> Als ehemaliger Hardcore-User von PS, Illu und CD4 habe ich einen anderen Workflow gefunden, GIMP ist da fast eher störend... Krita ist da recht fein, Inkscape fängt Grafiken ab, usw...
<JP_> Ja so einen ähnlichen Trick gibt es auch für OS X leider ist das auch kein guter Kompromiss der Ubuntu Erfinder hat doch schon so viel Geld in Ubuntu gesteckt der sollte lieber mal allen Linux Usern ein HiDPI Display subventionieren :-) 
<Acid_Soul> was für konsequenzen hätte es wenn ich den alten headeroderner mit gewalt lösche ?
<bekks> Acid_Soul: Die Konsequenz, dass deine Paketverwaltung immer noch Probleme macht.
<bekks> Acid_Soul: Am Einfachsten ist tatsächlich die bereits vorgeschlagene Lösung.
<Acid_Soul> das neuinstallieren funktiniert nicht hängt dann genauso
<bekks> Dann lege das fehlende Verzeichnis manuell an.
<hdp> Acid_Soul, der Fehler bzgl. des Nvidia Treibers ist bekannt, das Modul wird aber trotzdem gebaut und geladen, schau einfach mal nach.
<JP_> Ich habe ein so tolles Wallpaper damit sieht der Starter so brutal aus, dann noch Conky und Ubuntu sieht perfekt aus, will endlich Ubuntu nutzen scheiße :-( naja dann warte ich noch mal 6 Monate sehen uns in 6 Monaten wieder vielleicht sieht es dann besser aus, kacke Windows kacke OS X kacke und Ubuntu hat kein Retina Support alles kacke erstmal einen Joint rauchen und chillen :-)
<JP_> Wenn ich Ubuntu wäre würde ich Mint nicht meine Basis nutzen lassen, Ubuntu entwickelt sich kaum noch weiter früher gab es mehr Neuerungen der Erfinder will bestimmt nicht die Arbeit machen damit andere den Rum einfahren scheuß Mint 
<JP_> so jetzt hab ich aber die schnauze voll :-D
<bbstextfile81> Für "Ubuntu" kann es völlig unerheblich sein, was andere machen. Gibt ja auch eine Debian und so weiter Version. Retina ist halt jetzt nicht unbedingt das Dringenste auf der Liste.
<bbstextfile81> Aber am besten hängst Du Dich an die Mailinglisten dran - den Link hast Du weiter oben eh schon von bekks bekommen
<Acid_Soul> das neuerstellen der ordnerstruktur war insofern hilfreich das jetz auf nen andren ordner verwiesen wird mit dem selben problem :-) dh. solang fortsetzen bis evt erfolg eintritt ?
<Acid_Soul> tja scheint jetz mal "besser" zu sein 
<Acid_Soul> die ordner wurden als schreibeschütze dateien angeben
<dreamon> Kann man Fotos nach Metadaten sortieren? Dachte so ans Datum wann die Bilder gemacht wurden
<Acid_Soul> mh jop 
<Acid_Soul> gibts doch was womit man sie nach exif daten sortiern kann
<dreamon> Sagen wir mal so.. ich werfe die besten 100Bilder in einen Ordner und ich möchte diese Sortiert haben.. 
<Acid_Soul> ja nach dem eigentlichen erstellungs datum oder dem kopierten auf die platte ? 
<Acid_Soul> :P
<dreamon> Erstellungsdatum
<bekks> EXIF Header auslesen, und sortieren.
<dreamon> bekks, Was vielleicht einfacher wäre, Wenn ich das Erstellungdatum auf Kopierdatum schreiben könnte.. Wenn das ginge? 
<dreamon> Dann ging es wieder normal sortieren. Am Kopierdatum bin ich nicht interessiert
<bekks> NAtürlich geht das, EXIF Headers auslesen und ctime anpassen.
<Acid_Soul> http://www.amok.am/index.php?page=progr&id=9
<kubine> Title: AmoK Exif Sorter (Official Website) (at www.amok.am)
<Acid_Soul> zb
<dreamon> Dafür werde ich whl ein Script schreiben müssen?
<dreamon> Cool. Danke schau ich mir ma an
<Acid_Soul> mal ne frage am rande
<Acid_Soul> kanns sein das ubuntu mit jedem update mehr resourcen frisst
<Acid_Soul> mal abgesehn von unity
<bekks> Woran genau machst du das fest?
<Yoshimo> ich hab gerade versucht den neuen Nvidia Treiber zu installieren und nen 3.19er Mainline Kernel , leider ist mir im Zuge meiner Updates was kaputt gegangen. Jedes mal wenn ich mich einlogge wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz und dann hab ich wieder die AnmeldeMaske. Aus dem Teufelskreis komm ich nicht raus
<Acid_Soul> ja ich bin ja wirklich n noob 
<Acid_Soul> aber ich probier immer mal wieder ein rls
<bekks> Yoshimo: Wie hast du versucht den zu installieren?
<bekks> Acid_Soul: Was ist "ein rls"?
<Acid_Soul> seid der 6er
<Acid_Soul> und ka liegts echt viel an dem nvidia support oder
<Acid_Soul> ubuntu releases
<Yoshimo> den Mainlinekernel mit dpkg -i und den Nvidia Treiber mit der Datei die man auf der offiziellen Seite runterläd
<bekks> Es gibt keine "rls" releases. Was Du meinst ist LTS. Und "daran" liegts nicht.
<Acid_Soul> ja ich bemerk das wir aneinander vorbei "reden" - liegt an mir - ich kann mich wirklich nur dafür entschuldigen
<Acid_Soul> ich würd dabei empfehlen zureit auf die nvidiatreiber zu verzichten 
<Acid_Soul> zurzeit
<k1l> Yoshimo: hast du auch die beiden kernel header pakete installiert?
<Yoshimo> jepp
<k1l> weil ohne header keiner module, ohne module kein videotreiber
<k1l> Acid_Soul: quatsch
<k1l> und nvidia treiber von deren webseite?
<Yoshimo> genau
<Acid_Soul> der unterschied zwischen der performance von nvidiatreiber zu xorg - is sogar für mich ersichtlich
<Acid_Soul> auf dem 14.04
<k1l> Yoshimo: gab es fehler beim install des treibers?
<Acid_Soul> und es gibt x andre die genau dasselbe problem haben das ihr system einfach extrem langsam wirkt
<k1l> Yoshimo: was sagen dmesg und xorg.log?
<k1l> Acid_Soul: hast du eine konkrete support frage? oder ist dsa nur nörgeln was du besser in deinem blog veröffentlichst?
<Yoshimo> musst du mal kurz warten, braucht nen Neustart und ne Kopie. Bin gleich wieder da
<Acid_Soul> tja - failed to - beim boot is auch ersichtlich ... ka warum man gleich beleidigend werden muss k1
<Acid_Soul> und das nvidia linux - nicht - supported is sogar mir bekannt auch wenn ich kein linux tec freak bin
<bekks> Was war denn da beleidigend?
<bekks> Und wie misst du denn die "Performance"?
<Acid_Soul>  nörgeln was du besser in deinem blog veröffentlichst?
<k1l> Acid_Soul: du redest leider nur blödsinn.
<bekks> Und seit wann genau supported Nvidia Linux nicht mehr?
<Acid_Soul> ka warum du mich als kiddy blogger bezeichnest
<bekks> Da muss ich k1l zustimmen.
<k1l> nvidia supported linux. das siehst du alleine schon daran, dass du dort linux treiber runterladen kannst auf deren webseite (auch wenn man besser die von ubuntu nimmt)
<dreamon> Acid_Soul, Das Tool macht genau das was ich wollte. Danke
<Acid_Soul> gerne
<k1l> Acid_Soul: also wenn du keine frage zu ubuntu support hast, dann verschiebe deine rantings und falsche aussagen doch bitte in einen nicht-support channel.
<dreamon> k1l, Aktuell macht der 331.113 Probleme mit Blender. 331.38 funktioniert. (nur als Info) 
<bekks> dreamon: Und das ist "nvidia support linux nicht"? :)
<Acid_Soul> ja .. .ich find meine freundin is auch die schönste ...
<k1l> !ot > Acid_Soul ich hab dich jetzt gemutet. wenn du ne support frage hast kannst du dich ja melden ansonsten gilt
<kubine> Acid_Soul ich hab dich jetzt gemutet. wenn du ne support frage hast kannst du dich ja melden ansonsten gilt: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<dreamon> Achja nebenbei erwähnt. Bei jeder Aktualisierung will er mir wieder die 331.113 installieren. Kann man das irgendwie unterbinden, das er erst beim nächsten Nvidia Treiber diesen wieder anbietet?
<christoph_> hi, ich bin relativ neu unter ubuntu und habe gerade openvpn und den openvpn -network-manager installiert und versuche jetzt auf einen vpn server zu connecten und bekomme die fehlermeldung "vpn geheimnisse sind ungültig"
<christoph_> kann mir da jemand ggf. weiterhelfen ?
<k1l> geheimnis ist ein schlecht ins deutsche übesetzte "passwort". sicher, dass das stimmt?
<k1l> mach mal ein "sudo service network-manager restart" und probiere es dann nochmal christoph_ 
<christoph_> beides schon probiert
<christoph_> aber hab den fehler gefunden 
<k1l> und?
<christoph_> mein vpn dienst untersützt gar kein openvpn :D
<k1l> erm, jo. auch gut :)
<christoph_> trotzdem danke
<bekks> Das würde mich sehr wundern ;)
<Yoshimo> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421543/  & http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421548/ , was liest man da nun raus?
<kubine> Title: DMESG › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Yoshimo: Können wir mal ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "uname -a" in einem Pastebin sehen bitte?
<k1l> Yoshimo: was spricht gegen den normalen kernel mit dem nvidia aus den ubuntu quellen?
<Yoshimo> ich wollte schauen wie Unterstützung für meine neue Grafikkarte aussieht mit dem 3.19er Kernel
<bekks> Und sdb3 hat einen kaputten Superblock.
<k1l> Yoshimo: ist das nur der user? gehen die anderen user oder der guest account?
<Yoshimo> es gibt nur den einen Account
<k1l> ls -al in der tty zeigt dir, dass wer der besitzer der daten/ordner ist. gehört da was dem root?
<Yoshimo> von welchem Verzeichnis reden wir?
<k1l> alles ausser .gvfs sollte deinem nutzer gehören. und erst recht die .Xauthority datei
<Yoshimo> wir reden vom homeverzeichnis des Nutzers der hier Probleme jat?
<k1l> ja. und eben gab es nur einen benutzer nach deiner aussage :)
<Yoshimo> ich war mit der Aussage etwas überfordert darum
<k1l> achso. also strg+alt+f1 drücken (zurück kommst du mit strg+alt+f7) und dann einloggen. dann "ls -al" dann gucken was alles auf root:root steht
<nagetier> warum nicht in einem terminal unter der gui ausführen?
<k1l> gui hat er ja nicht
<nagetier> und auf was geht man mit f7 zurück? .. habe den kontext verloren
<k1l> auf die xsession, in dem fall den login screen
<k1l> Yoshimo: und? klappts? klappts nicht? was gehört alles root? ... ... ..
<k1l> Yoshimo: wenn dich sowas überfordert solltest du vielleicht erstmal bei dem normalen standard setup mit ubuntu kernel und ubuntu nvidia treiber bleiben.
<Yoshimo> k1l:  ich bin grad im Windows damit ich hier chatten kann, und verschick grad ne größere Email, also kann ich es grad nicht sofort testen
<k1l> ok. dann melde dich, wenn du die informationen hast. dann warte ich hier nicht umsonst um nicht unhöflich zu sein weil ich dich "im stich lasse" 
<yoshimo> so der Haken war in der Tat ein falscher Eigentümer für Xauthoriy und gfvs, simples chown konnte es doch lösen
<bekks> Da hat wohl jemand versucht mit sudo eine grafische Applikation zu starten ;)
<yoshimo> mag passiert sein, beim Anlegen eines Logfiles zur Verbesserung von Nouveau ;) Immerhin: es geht wieder. Das ist die Hauptsache, da kann ich nu beruhigt mich hinlegen.
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-01
<ItaloRaver> wie bekomme ich det instlliert http://www.dev47apps.com/droidcam/linuxx/ es klappt iwie nicht
<kubine> Title: Dev47Apps » Linux (at www.dev47apps.com)
<bekks> Det steht da, in dem Link.
<ItaloRaver> geht eben nicht
<bekks> "geht nicht" und "klappt iwie nicht" sind völlig nichtssagend. Was genau probierst Du, was genau erwartest Du, was passiert stattedessen, welche Fehlermeldungen gibt es? Und welches Ubuntu genau hast Du?
<ItaloRaver> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/619
<kubine> Title: Kubuntu-de.org Pastebox (at pastebin.kubuntu-de.org)
<bekks> In dem Verzeichnis gibt es keine Datei mit dem NAmen "install". Das steht in der Fehlermeldung.
<ItaloRaver> da liegt abe der ordner wo ich von dem dl bekommen habe inkl der dl liegt auch da
<ItaloRaver> und ich mach ja genau wat da steht
<bekks> Und was ist die Ausgabe von "ls -lha"?
<ItaloRaver> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/620
<kubine> Title: Kubuntu-de.org Pastebox (at pastebin.kubuntu-de.org)
<bekks> Dort liegt keine Datei, die "install" heisst.
<bekks> Wie heisst die Datei, die Du in Schritt 1 heruntergeladen hast?
<bekks> ItaloRaver: Und welches Ubuntu hast Du genau?
<ItaloRaver> sehe ich doch selbe dat in dem ordner /media/zweitPlatte/DL/droidcam-v4l2-x86 eine install liegt, 2.1 kip gross
<bekks> NAja, du bist aber nicht in dem Verzeichnis.
<bekks> ItaloRaver: Und welches Ubuntu hast Du genau?
<ItaloRaver> Ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> Das ist nicht mehr supported.
<bekks> Der Support ist am 16. Mai 2014 ausgelaufen du solltest dringend auf 14.04 updaten.
<ItaloRaver> ich weiss ich muss mal updaten abe komme nicht dazu und habe da auch ne problem
<ItaloRaver> ich habe det problem dat ich mein os updaten sollte abe da sagt er /boot zu kleien, grösser machen. versuch ich det im laufenden os und mach unmount startet det os nicht mehr und ich muss sicherung einspielen, mach ich es mit einer bootcd und gepardet haben ich kein zugrief auf /boot. wie bekomme ich det nur hin?
<bekks> Alte Kernel deinstallieren, oder 14.04 neuinstallieren, da ein direktes Update von 12.10 auf 14.04 ohnehin nicht möglich ist. Du musst 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04 updaten. Da ist eine Neuinstallation wesentlich schneller.
<ItaloRaver> wat sollt ich dann sichern und wie damit der ist zustand möglichst schnell mit aktuellem os wiede hergestellt is?
<bekks> Hier ist ein guter Startpunkt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ItaloRaver> muss ich vorher formatieren machen ode kann ich direkt drüber installen
<ItaloRaver> steht da auch wie man die nachher wiede einspielt?
<ItaloRaver> bzw. ob und wat man da beachten muss
<bekks> Lies den Artikel doch, dann weisst du was drinsteht :)
<umbr0> gibts für 12.10 überhaupt noch sicherheitsupdates?
<bekks> umbr0: Seit dem 16. Mai 2014 nicht mehr.
<ItaloRaver> wenn ich nun versuche würde nen update zu machen bietet er mir 13.10 an
<umbr0> na dann hopp hopp ItaloRaver 
<bekks> ItaloRaver: Dann ist da mächtig was komisch. :)
<ItaloRaver> wie lange würdet ihr sagen muss ich als fast neuling der dies dat erste mal macht an zeit rechen um mich in dieses thema einzulesen? und umzusetzen
<umbr0> mein 14.10 zickt leider ein wenig im multidesktopbetrieb. 
<bekks> ItaloRaver: Ich weiss nicht wie schnell Du liest.
<bekks> ItaloRaver: Fang doch einfach mal an...
<umbr0> oder besser ausgedrückt im multiscreenbetrieb
<ItaloRaver> sagen wir eher langsam
<bekks> ItaloRaver: Dann fang an...
<ItaloRaver> jetzt nicht, habe ich hoffe ich habe im laufe des Sonntag mal zeit, und kann es dann auch gleich umsetzen. sonst wird es siche nen woche später
<ItaloRaver> mit 14.10 müsste dann auch dieser install gehen?
<umbr0> habe nicht alles verfolgt. gehst du damit noch online?
<bekks> umbr0: Er ist damit gerade online :)
<ItaloRaver> klaa mir bleibt nix anderes übrig
<bekks> ItaloRaver: Nimm 14.04, das hat Support bis 2019.
<bekks> Naja, du hättest seit Mai updaten können.
<ItaloRaver> nicht ganz hier bin ich mit mira und det läuft in einem vbox auf win7
<ItaloRaver> na wenn ich keine zeit hatte mich um dieses problem zu kümmern
<bekks> Dein Windows 7 hat zumindest noch Support.
<ItaloRaver> LöööööööL
<bekks> Das ist kein Witz.
<bekks> Dein Ubuntu hat keinen Support mehr, dein Windows 7 hat Support. Ich würde mit einem 12.10 nicht mehr arbeiten.
<ItaloRaver> keine sorgen wenn det mit dem updaten so klappt wie es sollte mache ich die auch regelmässig
<ItaloRaver> wenn du wütest wie oft ich schon monate lang mit einem nicht aktuellen windoof on war, det is siche viel schlimmer las mit linux
<ItaloRaver> jut mit eingeschränktem konto immehin
<bekks> Spielt alles keine Rolle für dein nicht mehr supportetes Ubuntu 12.10
<ItaloRaver> och wenn man weiss auf wat man achten muss und nicht auf jeden müll blind klickt is det doch halb so schlimm, macht da mal kein drama draus
<bekks> Wenn Du meinst.
<ItaloRaver> ich hatte im win7 über nen jahr kein  antivirus aktiv, und schon seit x jahren kein einzige wahrnung
<bekks> Das spielt alles keine Rolle für Ubuntu...
<ItaloRaver> dafür habe abe ich ff so sicher wie es nur geht eingerichtet, z.b. mit noscript, nur die seiten wo unbedingt nötig bekommen det erlaubt
<ItaloRaver> wie ist det eigentlich wenn ich die lts nehmen würde, kann ich dann trotzdem auf eine neue version upgraden wenn ich det möchte bevor die nächste lts kommt?
<ItaloRaver> so ich habe mich entschieden, es wird die lts genommen, habe mich da noch etwas eingelesen und zu eurem link nun noch ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps zum lesen breit, vor allem den abschnitt "Paketliste-zur-Wiederherstellung-erzeugen" und "Installation-von-Paketen-aus-einer-Liste"
<ItaloRaver> nun muss ich abe unbedingt wat anderes machen
<flattyre> Bei einem Dualbootsystem möchte ich die Bootreihenfolge ändern. Bei Vorgängerversionen meine ich, daß es dafür ein Tool gab. Hier unter 14.04 kann ich nichts finden.
<gebjgd> flattyre, einfach die /boot/grub/grub.cfg bearbeiten
<flattyre> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE wird am Anfang der Datei angezeigt.
<gebjgd> flattyre, dann /etc/default/grub
<flattyre> Ich kann keine Optionen zum ändern der Reihenfolge finden.
<ppq> flattyre, möchtest du, dass der windows-eintrag über den linuxeinträgen erscheint?
<flattyre> genau
<ppq> flattyre, dann benenne in /etc/grub.d/ mal die datei 30_os-prober zu 09_os-prober um
<ppq> flattyre, dann noch ein           GRUB_DEFAULT=0                     in der /etc/default/grub, ein sudo update-grub und windows wird ab sofort automatisch gestartet
<ppq> (das ist nur ein weg von vielen, das zu erreichen)
<neo_> Hallo, 
<flattyre> ppq, fast perfekt, jetzt ist der win recovery modus an erster Stelle
<ppq> flattyre, und windows an zweiter?
<flattyre> ja
<ppq> wenn das so bleibt, einfach GRUB_DEFAULT=1 setzen
<neo_> Ich habe Ubuntu 14.04.2 installiert, ich benutze den freien radeon Treiber, jetzt wollte ich vdpau installieren, allerdings funktioniert es mit dem neuen 3.16er Kernel nicht
<ppq> flattyre, du kannst sonst auch GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows" setzen, dann muss das "Windows" aber sehr genau (auch groß/kleinschreibung) der bezeichnung des eintrags für windows entsprechen, der sich ja eigentlich nicht mehr ändern sollte
<ppq> neo_, vdpau ist für nvidia-karten, was du vermutlich suchst ist libva
<ppq> neo_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Video-Dekodierung_beschleunigen
<kubine> Title: Video-Dekodierung beschleunigen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> oh, vdpau geht nun auch mit radeon? wieder was gelernt :)
<ppq> aber vielleicht hilft dir der artikel ja trotzdem
<dadrc> zumindest kann man mal gucken, ob alle pakete da sind
<flattyre> jetzt gehts, Danke an die community!
<neo_> jetzt gehts?
<neo_> wurde es gefixt?
<neo_> also mit den freien Treibern muss ich die 3 Pakete installieren --> mesa-vdpau-drivers, libvdpau1,  vdpauinfo 
<neo_> allerdings stimmen die Abhängigkeiten seit dem 3.16er Kernel nicht mehr
<neo_> davor hat es super funktioniert
<neo_> währe cool wenn es jemand anders testen würde der eine AMD/ATI Grafik Karte hat
<bekks> NAja, das hilft dir dann auch nicht. Interessant sind die Meldungen die du bei der Installation bekommst.
<bekks> Schieb Sie doch bitte mal in einen Pastebin.
<neo_> http://pastebin.com/51nsNtue
<kubine> Title: xxx@l-1:~$ sudo apt-get install mesa-vdpau-drivers libvdpau1 vdpauinfo [sudo] - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Und was passt da nun an Abhängigkeiten nicht?
<neo_> na ja, wenn ist das installiere, dann habe ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm
<neo_> ich verstehe nicht warum all diese Pakete ersetzt werden
<bekks> Was nicht heisst, das "Abhängigkeiten nicht passen".
<neo_> und vor allem verstehe ich nicht weshalb ich danach einen schwarzen bildschirm habe
<bekks> Die Pakete werden ersetzt weil das PPA welches du eingebunden hast, diese Pakete installieren will.
<bekks> Und die Ursache des schwarzen Bildschirms findet sich sicherlich in den X Logs.
<Solcero> moin, gibt es eine möglichkeit in der console aus einem webcam dev ein foto zu speichern  ?
<ppq> https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Capture/Webcam#Linux
<kubine> Title: Capture/Webcam – FFmpeg (at trac.ffmpeg.org)
<ppq> im beispiel als video, einzelbild geht natürlich auch
<Solcero> ppq: danke schau ich mir mal an 
<ppq> Solcero, http://askubuntu.com/questions/102755/how-do-i-use-ffmpeg-to-take-pictures-with-my-web-camera
<kubine> Title: command line - How do I use ffmpeg to take pictures with my web camera? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<iTommix> Hi… gibt es irgendwo eine Distribution von Ubuntu nur mit X und ohne Desktop? Ich würde ganz gern nur RDP laufen lassen… 
<k1l_> iTommix: install minimal und dann installier nur das was du brauchst
<iTommix> k1l_: Danke… ich werd das mal testen… und hoffe ich bekomme x easy zum laufen… 
<Ma22> Mir gefällt die Ubuntu MATE Oberfläche. Ist es richtig, dass ich 14.10 brauche, um es von den offiziellen Paketquellen zu bekommen?
<Ma22> Gibt es während der Installation schon die Möglichkeit MATE zu wählen?
<ppq> Ma22, die mate-entwickler bieten selbst images an, 14.04 und 14.10. aber es stimmt, dass es erst mit 14.10 in den offiziellen paketquellen ist, bei 14.04 ists ein ppa.,
<Ma22> ppq: danke. Wenn ich das offizielle 14.10 Image nehmen möchte, muss ich MATE wahrscheinlich nachinstallieren, oder?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> aber das ist ja keine große sache.
<Ma22> ppq: okay. Also nach der Installation kein extremer Aufwand um zwischen den Benutzeroberflächen zu wechseln?
<k1l_> ab 15.04 ist ubuntu mate offiziell. die bieten aber auch schon 14.10 isos an. warum nicht einfach das nehmen
<ppq> Ma22, richtig, desktopumgebungen wechseln ist generell kein großer aufwand
<Ma22> k1l_: ich habe immer Schiss bei nicht offiziellen Images.
<ppq> fummelig wird es erst, wenn man die wieder deinstallieren möchte :)
<Ma22> ppq:  :)
<k1l_> Ma22: das prjekt ist jetzt offiziell
<Ma22> k1l_: okay. danke
<ppq> an deiner stelle würde ich 14.04 minimal installieren, das mate ppa hinzufügen und das dann von dort sauber installieren
<ppq> so hast du keine paketüberschüsse 
<Ma22> ppq: sorry, wenn ich so newbiemäßig frage. Wenn MATE offiziell erst in 14.10 aufgenommen wurde, wird es dann nicht eventuell in Zukunft zu Komplikationen mit MATE und 14.04 kommen?
<ppq> eher nicht. das PPA wird direkt von den mate-entwicklern betreut und es gibt wahrscheinlich mehr 14.04 nutzer als 14.10 nutzer, gerade langfristig.
<Ma22> okay, dann mach ich das so
<neo__> Hi
<neo__> Ich hatte vorhin schon mal geschrieben. Ich habe das Problem das die Installation von vdpau mit den radeon Treiber nicht mehr funktioniert unter Ubuntu 14.04.2
<neo__> M4it den neuen Kernel scheint es da Probleme zu geben. Hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrungen gemacht?
<neo__> Oder kann es jemand versuchen? Ich will sehen ob es nur mich betrifft bevor ich einen Bugreport schreibe.
<Ma22> Hey, ich habe Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 von dem Minimal ISO installiert und meine netzwerkkarte heißt p128p1 anstatt eth0. Wie kommt das?
<strohalm> das ist nu so modern
<strohalm> annst in den udev rules umstellen, nach 70-net-persistent oder so suchen und beim nächsten reboot ists wieder schmuck
<Ma22> strohalm: danke. Kommen die Anwendungen damit klar?
<Ma22> strohalm: also mit p128p1
<strohalm> wenns nich hardcodet eth0 heißen soll, ja
<k1l_> ist das nen dell?
<Ma22> k1l_: ne, ältere Medion Kiste.
<Ma22> Ist so ein Testrechner. Ist bisher das erste Mal, dass die Karte so benannt wurde
<ppq> Ma22, das macht nix
<ppq> namen sind schall und rauch ;)
<Ma22> :)
<jokrebel_> Naaabeeend
<oktay> nabend lieber jokrebel_ 
<Rolfi> Hi, wie werde ich diese nervige Warnung los: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421553/    Hintergrund: Ich hatte eine neuere Version geladen und dann durch eine aus dem Softwarecenter ersetzt.
<kubine> Title: libreoffice 44 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> pack mal ein "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in einen pastebin
<jokrebel_> Rolfi: wenn man PPAs wieder los werden will kann man das gut mit ppa-purge erledigen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge Allerdings darf man da dann glaub ich nicht bereits selbst händisch dran rumgemacht haben. Sprich: erst mal was k1l_ sagte.
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421558/
<kubine> Title: libre44 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> ok, dann bitte ein "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<k1l_> Rolfi: ?
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421563/
<kubine> Title: lib44 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> "insgesamt 44"?
<k1l_> Rolfi: fehlt da was?
<k1l_> achnee, da ist ja das 4.4
<Rolfi> nach dem Befehl kommt tatsächlich als Erstes "insgesamt 44"
<k1l_> Rolfi: sudo ppa-purge ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-4
<k1l_> und das nächste mal kannste uns ruhig glauben, dass es für 12.04 kein libreoffice 4.4 gibt :)
<Rolfi> ppa-purge: Kommando nicht gefunden
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge 
<Rolfi> hat leider nicht geholfen. Warnung ist noch da. Muß ich herunterfahren?
<bekks> Das wird die Warnung nicht beheben.
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Keine Ahnung, hab mich nur gewudert. Aber bei mir steht da auch eine recht hohe Zahl aber wesentlich weniger Einträge. Vielleicht kann uns das ja k1l_ auch erklären.
<k1l_> pack mal alles vom output ab ppa-purge in einen pastebin
<Rolfi> da steht, ich soll apt-get autoremove machen. Werde ich jetzt mal machen.
<k1l_> Rolfi: wir können nicht sehen was du siehst. also am besten alles immer ins pastebin und hier zeigen. sonst müssen wir raten 
<jokrebel> wär vermutlich nicht schlecht gewesen wir hätten _alles_ gesehn
<oktay> lprddr4 ram bei samsung s6 Oo
<Rolfi> Irgendwie spinnt der Updater: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421568/
<kubine> Title: lib44 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> Rolfi: sudo rm-rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-libreoffice-4-4-precise.list
<Rolfi> sudo: rm-rf: Kommando nicht gefunden
<k1l_> Rolfi: sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-libreoffice-4-4-precise.list
<jokrebel> nach rm ein Leerzeichen
<Rolfi> okay.
<sash_> Ist das nicht ne Datei? DAs .list-Dingen?
<Rolfi> Das wars. Super! Vielen Dank und schönen Abend noch!
<sash_> Dann nimmt man doch kein -r… Und -f muss man auch nicht nehmen, dann wird man halt nochmal gefragt.
<luck> hallo in die runde 
<luck> hätte mal ein problemchen :-(
<ppq> hallo
<luck> meine packetverwaltung ist defekt 
<ppq> was sagt sie denn
<luck> nach dem die installation von openjdk installiert hab 
<luck> kann das aber auch nicht mehr deinstalliern 
<ppq> fehlermeldungen in einem pastebin, bitte
<ppq> !paste > luchs 
<kubine> luchs: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ppq> !paste > luck 
<kubine> luck: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<luck> da muß ich mich erst anmelden 
<luck> es gibt doch auch ein past ohne eine reg
<ppq> es gibt viele
<ppq> paste.ubuntu.com
<ppq> und bei ubuntuusers musst du dich nicht anmelden
<ppq> oh, doch? tatsache
<luck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10492157/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<luck> hab schon was gefunden :-)
<ppq> gib mal ein: sudo apt-get clean
<luck> wollte eigentlich nur Libreoffice installieren 
<ppq> das löscht die runtergeladenen pakete. und probier es dann nochmal
<luck> danke ich bin schon am Testen 
<luck> sag gleich bescheit ob es ging 
<luck> nun geht wieder alles 
<luck> super 
<luck> ihr seit einfach unschlagbar 
<luck> DANKE
<ppq> :) schön
<maredebianum> Ist chromium generell in letzter Zeit instabil oder geht das nur mir so? Hab hier auf zwei Rechnern öfter Abstürze (unter trusty)...
<k1l_> nope. starte es mal aus einem terminal und gucke warum der abstürzt.
<umbr0> maredebianum, ganz zu schweigen vom pepper flash plugin
<maredebianum> Da steht meistens nix (tabweise sandboxes), auch nix in /var/crash/ und an den zusätzlichen Optionen liegt es eher nicht, schätze ich: alias chromium-browser='chromium-browser --ssl-version-min=tls1 --disk-cache-dir="/tmp/chromium-cache"'
<maredebianum> Vielleicht macht eine Erweiterung Probleme, das muss ich mal beobachten. 
<k1l_> jo, nimm mal ein neues chromium profil und guck obs so besser ist
<Schnabeltierchen> ich bin neu und dumm, kenne mich mit linux nicht aus, will aber tolle sachen machen. da ich ubuntu nutze, scheit mir hier der richtige channel zu sein: hab mir deswegen ein script gebastelt, damit ich von unterwegs auf meinen homeserver zugreifen kann per vpn. http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?446829 und auf zeile7 spuckt er mir aus "test.sh: 7: [: -eq: unexpected operator", hat da wer nen tipp für nen neuling?
<kubine> Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-29
<LupusE> hi
<metaKin> hallo :)
<metaKin> ich habe einen 10" notebook und linux drauf laufen, jetzt habe ich das problem das manche fenster zu groß für meine auflösung sind und ich manche buttons nicht sehe :D gibt es irgend eine möglichkeint eine scrollbar in die fenster zu bekommen???
<k1l> welches linux genau?
<metaKin> debian
<k1l> dann frag mal besser in #debian (oder #debian-de )
<metaKin> gute idee ;)
<metaKin> hab nur gedacht vll weiß es hier jemand, hab mate als desktop umgebung
<stevieh> metaKin: im Prinzip gab es mal virtuelle Desktops, wo man drauf rumpanen konnte, das war im X oder so konfiguriert.
<Tatonka> Hallo, ich möchte eine externe USB Platte nach x Minuten in den Standby versetzen. Per hdparm funktioniert das nicht, da nur wenige USB/SATA Controller das unterstützen. Was ich aber jetzt herausgefunden habe, ist dass g_start von den sg3_utils reagiert. So sprech ichs an: "sg_start --stop /dev/sdb" bzw "sg_start --pc=3 /dev/sdb". In dem Moment fährt die Platte für ne Sekunde runter aber gleich wieder hoch. Wie schaff ichs, dass die Pla
<Tatonka> tte unten bleibt?
<stevieh> Tatonka: wenn sonst nix auf die platte zugreift, wahrscheinlich gar nicht, da wird der USB Controller wieder wecken? 
<Tatonka> stevieh, das ist nicht gut, dann muss ein neues externes Gehäuse her, bzw Adapter. Kann mir da jemand einen empfehlen, oder sagen auf was ich beim Kauf achten soll?
<jokrebel> Ich möchte demnächst mein 14.04 auf ne neue SSD umziehn. Bisher ist home auf der /partition integriert und die "alte HDD" ist auch größer, als die "neue SSD". Wie geh ich da am optimalsten vor?
<jokrebel> (ich gaub ich hätte gerne /home auf einer separaten Partition)
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: SSD fürs System, HDD für Home
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Ist leider ein Laptop, weshalb nur "entweder oder" geht
<Fuchs> mein Laptop hat SSD und HDD drin
<Fuchs> soviel dazu
<frostschutz> /home gehört natürlich mit auf die SSD
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: in dem fall bleibt nur die eine lösung
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Da ist aber kein Platz für eine zweite
<Fuchs> jokrebel: das ist dann Pech 
<jokrebel> jau
<Fuchs> sicher, dass der kein M-SATA hat? 
<Fuchs> das ist winzig
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: die da wäre?
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: alles auf die ssd, es sei denn m-sata, siehe Fuchs
<frostschutz> jokrebel, was genau willst du eigentlich wissen... wie du von einer größeren auf eine kleinere Platte umziehst? Solange der Platz reicht, rsync ...
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Hab jedenfalls nichts gefunden wo noch wie ein freier Steckplatz aussieht (und hatte ihn komplett zerlegt)
<jokrebel> frostschutz: Der Platz reicht. Es sind nur etwa die Hälfte der "neuen" auf der "alten" belegt. Ich möcht dann aber gleich auch das /home von / trennen. 
<nagetier> jokrebel, das kannst ja nachträglich machen
<frostschutz> jokrebel, leg das so an wie du es brauchst, mounte es entsprechend und dann rsync -a /mnt/old/. /mnt/new/. 
<frostschutz> und /mnt/new/home/ ist dann eben eine eigene partition, /mnt/old/home/ aber nicht
<frostschutz> bzw. installier neu und kopier dann nur /home (wenn du sonst nix hast)
<nagetier> jokrebel, afair kannst du dazu auch gut clonezilla nutzen
<nagetier> ist halt einfach und geführt zu handhaben
<nagetier> die hdd schließt man halt per usb an, aber das sollte schon klar sein
<jokrebel> hab mir da halt (gerade weil Wechsel von HDD auf SSD) schon mehrfach abraten lassen müssen. Ich machte sowas bisher auch immer mit klonen per GParted oder Clonezilla.
<nagetier> imho, man korrigiere mich, sollte ein anpassen der fstab ausreichen
<nagetier> das dateisystem sollte wissen auf einer ssd zu residieren.. ich glaube nachträglich korrigiert der kernel das nicht
<nagetier> sheduler würde ich mich nachher noch ansehen, könnte mir aber vorstellen der kernel passt den dynamisch an
<nagetier> mir*
<Frickelpit> nein, tut er nicht afaik
<nagetier> ok, dann macht man das händisch
<frostschutz> häää?
<nagetier> was hä?
<nagetier> fs optionen und fs scheduler, ggf. noch ein wenig tmpfs, das sind die dinge, die mir einfallen.. man darf gerne ergänzen oder korrigieren
<nagetier> würde mich ja auch interessieren :)
<stevieh> jokrebel: umzug ist eigentlich echt easy auch wenn die ssd kleiner ist. 
<bekks> rsync ftw.
<stevieh> und clonezilla sollte im prnizip auch easy gehen.
<stevieh> Nur ein wenig aufpassen mit der ganzen uefi kacke
<nagetier> musste ja nicht aktivieren.. würde ich auch nicht, wenn es zuvor ebenfalls aus war
<jokrebel> kein UEFI
<stevieh> wenns kein uefi ist, ists easy
<stevieh> partitionen anlegen und z.B. mit tar rüber.
<bekks> Selbst mit UEFI ists easy.
<stevieh> usb3 gehäuse kaufen und gut ist.
<stevieh> ja, musst nur dran denken, dass die platte dem uefi neu beigebogen werden muss.
<bekks> Si.
<stevieh> hat mich nur 5h suchen gekostet.
<Tatonka> Ich hab hier xubuntu, leider fühlt sich hier meine tastatur an als ob die us/en Sprache eingestellt ist. Wenn ich aber im Sprachen Menü nachgucke ist nur Deutsch installiert. Gibts da noch ein Sprachmenü?
<Yoshimo> Die Namensauflösung in meinem Kubuntu mag nicht mehr, ping www.web.de de ergibt nur noch unknown host. Sollte der DNS Server nicht genauso wie die IP-Adresse von meiner Fritzbox durchgereicht werden sobald ich mit dem WLAN verbunden bin?
<bekks> Yoshimo: Kommt auf die Konfiguration deiner Fritzbox an, und auf die Konfiguration deines Netzwerks.
<Yoshimo> bisher hat es auch funktioniert durch simples hinzufügen des WLANs im Netzwerkmenü unten in der Leiste, die Frage ist, wie krieg ich das repariert?
<bekks> In dem Du die beiden genannten Punkte kontrollierst, z.B.
<Yoshimo> auf der Box hab ich schon seit Wochen nix geändert, ergo muss es im OS selbst kaputt gegangen sein.
<bekks> Kontroollier doch einfach beides.
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Und vielleicht als erstes einfach mal Fritzbox und Rechner neu startest (Rechner erst wieder anmachen, wenn die Fritzbox wieder hochgefahren ist)
<Yoshimo> Windows geht die gleiche Konstruktion ja auch wie man an meiner Anwesenheit sehen kann
<Yoshimo> wie ist denn bei Linux die Abhängigkeitskette? Wo könnte man da was vermurkst haben?
<bekks> Habe ich Dir gesagt.
<bekks> Kontrollier es doch mal.
<Yoshimo> was denn genau?
<bekks> Die NAmeserver-Einstellungen, so für den Anfang.
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Mag sein, dass unter Deinem Windows ein DNS fest eingetragen ist, aber der von der Frtizbox geliferte (per DHCP) grad nicht geht...
<jokrebel> +e
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-01
<gummipun> moin moin
<gummipun>  /nick gummipunkt
<LupusE> hi
<olli_> Hi! Kann man eine Netzwerkfreigabe (NAS) so einbinden, dass nicht nur entweder der einbindende User oder "alle" User, sondern eine bestimmte Gruppe Zugriff auf die Freigabe hat?
<J-BBB> olli_, den Pfad der Gruppe zuordnen geht nicht?
<olli_> J-BBB, ich habe als (in meinem Fall sehr unschöne) Notlösung schon versucht, dem Ordner, in den gemountet wird, Nur Rechte für die Gruppe zu geben. Aber irgendwie ist auch das falsch, die Gruppenuser können dann keine Dateien/Ordner anlegen, nur bestehendes bearbeiten. Bin da echt am verzweifeln.
<olli_> Aus meiner Sicht sehe ich überhaupt keine Möglichkeit, Netzwerkfreigaben mit mehreren Usern bzw. Gruppen zu nutzen. Der Kauf des NAS war aus momentaner Sicht rausgeschmissenes Geld.
<olli_> naja, ok, als Backup werde ich es wohl nutzen
<J-BBB> versuchs mit owncloud :)
<olli_> So wie ich das sehe, MUSS man zwingend hdds intern einbauen, wenn mehrere User mit User/Gruppenrechten auf Daten gemeinsam zugreifen wollen
<J-BBB> welche NAS ist das denn?
<olli_> WDmyCloud Ex2
<olli_> bietet alles mögliche an Protokollen
<J-BBB> da kannst du doch user anlegen?
<olli_> klar. Aber die Variante scheidet aus, zu vielewechselnde User
<olli_> und dan noch jedes mal die IDs angleichen usw
<J-BBB> anders wird es nicht gehen, weil die Rechtestruktur die NAS macht
<olli_> so ein Mist
<J-BBB> ich glaube auf der WD kann man owncloud installieren, versuch es mal damit
<olli_> ich schau mal auf google
<olli_> danke schonmal
<stevieh> ich sag ja. NAS sind nix für leute mit Ahnung.
<J-BBB> es ist ja auch nicht der sinn der NAS die rechtestruktur vom lokalen rechner zu benutzen
<stevieh> ist eh alles offtopic
<mgolisch> hm wieso soll das nich gehen?
<nagetier> sollte man die Freigabe der NAS nicht auf 777 setzen können und die eigentlichen Rechte dem vorgeschaltetem Rechner übergeben.. wenn nötig per ACL
<nagetier> n
<mgolisch> olli_: das nas sollte die auf dem nas gesetzten filesystem berechtigungen berücksichtigen
<mgolisch> geht bei mir auch super
<mgolisch> also ich hab null probleme mit meinem nas und nfs
<olli_> mgolisch, nfs hatte ich gar nicht hinbekommen. Hast Du unterschiedliche Freigaben für unterschiedliche User/Usergruppen, und das ganze ohne jeden User im NAS anzulegen?
<mgolisch> wie soll das gehen?
<mgolisch> das nas muss die benutzer ja kennen..
<mgolisch> also entweder die gruppen und user auf dem nas erstellen oder aber sowas wie ldap zur zentralen verwaltung verwenden
<olli_> daher die Frage :-)
<olli_> ah, LDAP. Das ist vielleicht nochmal eine Idee. Wollte ich eigentlich sowieso installieren, für meine groupware, aber dann musste ich sehen, dass das unter Ubuntu leider nicht so einfach geht wie unter Suse. Habs daher erstmal in weite Ferne geschoben.
<bekks> LDAP unter Ubuntu ist genau so einfach zu installieren wie unter jeder anderen Distribution ;)
<olli_> mgolisch, bzgl. wie sollte das gehen: as war ja offenbar mein Denkfehler. Ich bin urspünglich davon ausgegangen, dass man ein NAS dranhängt und den Speicher so nutzt wie interne hdds, d.h. ich dachte ich gehe auf die Daten/Ordner/Dateien, vergebe die Rechte usw., wohlgemerkt alles von meinem Rechner aus. Daher oben meine Anmerkung, dass das für mich ein Reinfall war. Mit den jetzigen Infos hätte ich das NAS nicht geka
<olli_> uft.
<bekks> Was für ein NAS ist das denn?
<olli_> bekks, _Installation_ ja, aber ich habe keine Beschreibung gefunden, in der der Weg bis zur Nutzung des LDAP auch nur annähernd so simpel zu sehen ist wie bei Suse. In der Suse habe ich 2009 einfach in yast ein paar mal heurmgeklickt (keine Ahnung, was genau), und zack, stand das Grundgerüst LDAP, das für meinen Bedarf (Userkonten) ausreichte
<bekks> olli_: Die Konfigurationsdateien sind nahezu identisch.
<olli_> bekksdas ging ohne jede Kenntnis der Materie
<bekks> Unter Ubuntu kriegt man einen laufenden LDAP auch ohne Kenntnisse hin.
<bekks>  < bekks> Was für ein NAS ist das denn?
<olli_> bekks,ich möchte nicht absolut ausschließen, dass ich irgendwas zusätzlich konfigurieren musste... Aber ich habe das wirklich so in Erinnerung, dass es quasi mit zwei drei Klicks in yast erledigt war.
<olli_> bekks, WDmyCloud Ex2
<bekks> Urx.
<olli_> Vermutlich drehe ich mich schon zu lange im Kreis und bin daher auf dem (runden) Holzweg
<olli_> bekks, Du hast das "M" am Anfang vergessen
<fabian__> hi, ich habe Ubuntu 14.04LTS auf meinem Laptop installiert
<fabian__> wie kann ich sehen ob der Radeon Treiber aktiv ist?
<fabian__> ich finde keine Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fabian__> keiner da der mir helfen kann?
<fabian__> sollte eigentlich gefunden werden-ist eine Radeon HD7670M 1GB Karte
<k1l> fabian__: die xorg.conf ist so 90er :)
<k1l> was gibt "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'     " aus?
<fabian__> moment
<frank__> needs atleast 70k of /boot
<fabian__> scheint aktiv zu sein,oder?
<fabian__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15256589/
<fabian__> dieses Desktopmenü wie bei den N-Vidia Treibern gibt es wohl nicht?
<k1l> fabian__: radeon ist der open source treiber.
<fabian__> ok
<fabian__> kann ich irgendwie einstellen, das dieser Treiber auf "Höchstleistung" läuft?
<k1l> fabian__: du wolltest doch den radeon, also den freien treiber, oder?
<k1l> frank__: "df -h" in einem pastebin bitte
<fabian__> ja den freien Treiber,,der original ATI funktioniert nicht
<k1l> ja dann ist das so der fall
<fabian__> ok, und kann ich den open source Treiber modifizieren, bzw. anders einstellen?
<fabian__> bei wikiubuntu komme ich nicht weiter, da diese mods auf den X11 Treiber aufsetzen.
<k1l> ?
<fabian__> ah ok, ich sehe gerade.../etc/modprobe.d
<k1l> stop, was willst du da machen?
<k1l> und sicher, dass der fglry nicht mit deiner hybridkarte funktioniert?
<fabian__> die Leistung des Radeon hochfahren...auf Maximum
<fabian__> Dynamic Clocks
<fabian__> ..auf high setzen
<mgolisch> hm
<fabian__> ..oder soll ich die Finger davon lassen?
<k1l> ich glaube kaum, dass das im freien treiber implementiert ist. das klingt eher nach dem fglrx
<fabian__> ..ich lese mich gerade ein..
<frank__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15256959/
<fabian__> so richtig schlau werde ich daraus nicht
<fabian__> ..Kernel Modul Optionen
<frank__> wird man daraus schlau, die ausgabe beim update sagt free at least 70k
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> auf /boot ist zuwenig speicher um den neuen kernel zu installieren
<k1l> frank__: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<mgolisch> vermute ich mal
<k1l> frank__: dein /boot ist verdammt klein mit 236mb. da passen gerade mal 2 kernel rein. das wird problme machen
<fabian__> also offiziell wird meine Karte über fglrx unterstützt
<frank__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15257243/
<frank__> verstehe.
<fabian__> ...danke erstmal..ciao
<k1l> frank__: dann deinstalliert mal mind. 2 der alten kernel da
<frank__> wie?
<k1l> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic linux-image-3.16.0-57-generic
<k1l> dann "sudo apt-get autoremove" noch hinterher
<rentier_> Huhu! Mein USB-Stick ging bis gerade noch - jetzt heißt es plötzlich "Dateisystem nur lesbar" wenn ich versuche, Dateien drauf zu schieben
<rentier_> was kann man da machen?
<rentier_> hab schon ein paar mal ausgehängt und wieder reingesteckt, brachte nix
<ppq> schau mal, was dmesg sagt
<ppq> welches dateisystem?
<ppq> ein fsck könnte helfen. falls ntfs, solltest du das besser unter windows machen (chkdsk). fat geht auch unter linux
<ppq> wenn keine wichtigen dateien drauf sind, kannst du die partition auch einfach formatieren.
<ppq> mit gparted zb.
<stevieh> so schlimm wie es klingt. Manchmal bringt neu booten was ;-)
<rentier_> ppq, dmesg?
<rentier_> es dürfte FAT32
<ppq> dmesg ist ein terminalbefehl, der dir logs ausspuckt. viele. es könnte sein, dass irgendwo unter den letzten zeilen etwas interessantes zum stick steht
<ppq> einfach mal in einen pastebin packen (siehe topic)
<ppq> meh
<ppq> danke stevieh :)
<stevieh> na iss doch so ;-)
<stevieh> so weit sind wir schon.
<Wabuo> Hey benötigt sshFS lokalen speicherplatz? 
<LetoThe2nd> Wabuo: du meinst vermutlich eher, ob es am mountpoint ein rw dateisystem benötigt?
<LetoThe2nd> dann ist die antwort nämlich nein. lokalen speicher - vor allem im ram - wird es dagegen sicher brauchen
<k1l_> fürs cachen wird da was draufgehen.
<Wabuo> LetoThe2nd: Danke ... mich interessiert nur der locale speicher ram und hd; bei ca 100GB mit was für Hausnummern müsste man da ca rechnen?
<LetoThe2nd> Wabuo: lies nochmal was ich schrieb, ok? und das kann man nicht an der grösse eines der beteiligten dateisysteme festmachen.
<stevieh> argl. mein enigmail geht nicht mehr unter thunderbird, weil es wohl kein gtk pinentry mehr mit gnupg2 gibt?
<faekjarz> Hey Ihrs, speichert der automatische software updater irgendwo ein log der angefassten pakete? (wo?)
<dadrc> Wie alle Paketaktionen: /var/log/apt/history.log
<LetoThe2nd> Wabuo: linux wird immer soviel cachen wie möglich ist, bzw. es für nötig hält. das ist völlig unabhängig von irgendwelchen fs-grössen, sondern hängt primär vom nutzungsverhalten und im speziellen bei netzwerk-fs von der verbindung ab.
<faekjarz> dadrc: yup, dort liegt's, danke
<Wabuo> LetoThe2nd: Danke - dann passt ja alles
<nsodsi> Hallo. Bei der "Android Studio" Installation unter Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 wurde mir diese Seite als Hinweis zu einer Warnung ausgegeben: "https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-78860". Da steht was von IDEA und IBus und Keybord blocked. Ich habe schon festgestellt das manchmal meine Eingaben von der Tastatur verschluckt werden, dachte aber das läge daran, dass meine Tastatur eine Funktastatur ist und einfach schlecht ist. Ist das der Fehl
<nsodsi> er oder bin ich da auf einem völlig falschen Dampfer?  Des weiteren steht da: "Solution: Either upgrade IBus to version 1.5.11 or add "export IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE=1" to your ~/.profile, then restart a session." Wie mache ich das?
<stevieh> na, so wie es da steht?
<nsodsi> ich Tipp ins Terminal: export IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE=1
<nsodsi> ?
<nsodsi> und dann geht das automatisch nach ~/.profile ?
<nsodsi> oder cd ich nach .profile?
<nsodsi> und tipp das dann einfach ein?
<nsodsi> stevieh? du siehst da gibt es mehr als eine Möglichkeit das zu verstehen so als dau der ich bin ^^
<nagetier> nsodsi, export in das Terminal würde es für die eine Sitzung setzen, in ~/.profile wird es bei jeder Anmeldung erneut geladen
<stevieh> hast du eine .profile datei?
<stevieh> da schreibst du das als als Zeile rein.
<nsodsi> ah ok ich schau mal
<nagetier> nsodsi, und das Benutzerspezifisch, es ginge auch Systemweit
<nsodsi> ja die profile habe ich. 
<stevieh> na also. Da es eine Datei ist wird es kein Directory sein.
<nagetier> nsodsi, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable/ bitteschön
<stevieh> und wie du als dau android apps entwickeln willst ;-)
<nsodsi> will ich ja gar nciht hab das wegen adb gezogen xD
<stevieh> das geht glaub ich auch schlanker
<nsodsi> das ist mir als dau erstmal zweierlei ich einfachster weg hehe
<Frickelpit> android-tools-adb installieren
<stevieh> psst
<nsodsi> ups ^^
<nsodsi> ich geh mich mal schämen 
<Tatonka2> Ich hab hier xubuntu, leider fühlt sich hier meine tastatur an als ob die us/en Sprache eingestellt ist. Wenn ich aber im Sprachen Menü nachgucke ist nur Deutsch installiert. Gibts da noch ein Sprachmenü?
<Robert_Zenz> Tatonka2, was sagt denn "setxkbmap -query"?
<Tatonka2> rules: evdev   model: pc105  layout: de
<k1l_> Tatonka2: wo siehst du das denn? in der konsole?
<Tatonka2> ja konsole
<Tatonka2> im firefox auch
<Robert_Zenz> Tatonka2, Deutsche Installation?
<k1l_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration 
<Tatonka2> k1l_, nach dem ausführen, selbe situation wie zuvor
<Tatonka2> ja, deutsche installation, menüs, und alles im system ist deutsch
<k1l_> grep CODESET /etc/default/console-setup      ##was gibt das aus?
<Tatonka2> CODESET="Uni2"
<Tatonka2> # CODESET=Ethiopian: Goha (sizes 12, 14 and 16) and 
<k1l_> das ist auch richtig
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install language-pack-de 
<k1l_> um sicherzustellen, dass das paket installiert ist
<Tatonka2> language-pack-de ist schon die neueste Version
<Robert_Zenz> Tatonka2, mal auf die ganz daemliche, eine weiteres Layout hinzufuegen im Dialog und dann mal umschalten und schauen was passiert.
<k1l_> guck mal im dconf-editor was unter desktop, ibus, general, use-system keyboard gesetzt ist. sollte nen häkchen haben
<Tatonka2> unter desktop gibt es kein ibus, sondern nur gnome und gstreamer, unter diesen finde ich kein use-syste-keyboard
<Tatonka2> Robert_Zenz, ich hab mal englisch hinzugefügt und deutsch entfernt, keine änderung, dann hab ich wieder deutsch hinzugefügt, englisch entfernt, auch keine änderung
<Robert_Zenz> Tatonka2, Ja aber hast du auch mal umgeschalten?
<Tatonka2> wie definierst du "umgeschaltet"?
<Tatonka2> also ich hab auf systemweit anwenden gedrückt
<Robert_Zenz> Tatonka2, ja, das ist umschalten...komisch...was hast du da fuer eine Tastatur?
<Tatonka2> irgend ne alte medion usb tastatur, aber an der liegts glaub ich nicht, hatte auch schon ne andere dran
<Tatonka2> kann man da nicht irgendwelche language files austauschen oder sowas?
<Robert_Zenz> Tatonka2, und wenn du "setxkbmap de" aufrufst?
<Tatonka2> Robert_Zenz, das klappt
<Tatonka2> :D
<Tatonka2> sieht gut aus
<Tatonka2> vielen vielen Dank
<Robert_Zenz> Tatonka2, lustig. Musst mal probieren ob das einen Neustart uebersteht.
<Robert_Zenz> Tatonka2, alte Konfiguration hast du ja keine rumliegen, oder? Irgendwas in .Xinitrc oder aehnlich?
<Tatonka2> ich teste mal den neustart
<Tatonka2> nein, das Teil ist neu installiert worden
<Tatonka2> den Neustart hat es leider nicht überstanden
<Tatonka2> :(
<Robert_Zenz> Also als workaround den Befehl in die .profile packen muesste reichen...Idee was da jetzt los ist habe ich leider keine.
<Robert_Zenz> Tatonka2, ansonsten hier noch schauen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1776790&p=11361289#post11361289
<Tatonka2> Robert_Zenz, diesen language-selector gibts nicht, es gibt nur language-selector-common und language-selector-gnome
<Tatonka2> ist das das selbe?
<Robert_Zenz> Tatonka2, ahm, ja, common muesste mit CLI kommen, gnome mit GTK.
<Robert_Zenz> Tatonka2, also als Oberflaeche mein ich.
<Tatonka2> und was soll ich davon nehmen? oder garnix? :D
<Robert_Zenz> Tatonka2, ahm, common.
<Tatonka2> hm das war schon installiert, aber unter language-selector(-common) findet er nix
<Tatonka2> ich glaub ich geb mich mit dem workaround zufrieden
<Robert_Zenz> Tatonka2, sorry, du willst doch gnome.
<Tatonka2> eigentlich will ich hier kein gnome haben
<Robert_Zenz> Tatonka2, musst schauen was da alles mit installiert wird, vermutlich nicht tragisch. Aber die Anleitung scheint fuer die Gnome Oberflaeche zu sein.
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-02
<fabian> hi zusammen
<Guest53157> auf meinem Laptop ist Bluetooth nicht möglich
<fka> hallo,ich bräuchte Hilfe bzgl. meines Laptops-anscheinend wird der Chipsatz nicht erkannt
<fka> Acer Aspire 7750G-wie installiere ich die Atheros und Broadcom Treiber?
<stevieh> erstmal gugln.
<fka> schon dabei
<fka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15266007/
<fka> Ich bin noch Linux Newbie-von 0 auf 100 ist halt schwierig-das Grundsystem muß erstmal passen-die Kleinigkeiten krieg ich schon hin
<fka> oder soll ich das Forum wechseln?
<lam0r> welches ubuntu benutzt du ?
<lam0r> fka: ?
<fka> 14.04 LTS
<fka> wegen dem Longtime Support,dachte das macht Sinn
<k1l> was gibt uname -a?
<fka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15266027/
<k1l> und jetzt bitte noch ein "lsusb &&lspci"
<fka> mom
<fka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15266037/
<fka> sorry doppelt
<k1l> und was genau geht nicht? der usb bluetooth?
<fka> ich kann Bluetooth nicht einschalten auf dem Laptop
<k1l> "rfkill list"
<fka> die GUI vom Bluetooth--ich kann den Schalter Bluetooth "An" nicht aktivieren
<fka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15266056/
<fka> Keine Bluetooth Adapter gefunden-das ist alles grau
<fka> Jetzt hab ich Win10 deinstalliert-hat nur Probleme gemacht auf dem Laptop-speziell die Switchable Graphic zwischen Intel und dem Radeon
<k1l> sorry, muss weg. versuch mal die FN tasten zu drücken und guck ob das im bios auch auf an gestellt ist.
<FabianK> ich war offline-sorry
<FabianK> wie gehts weiter wegen meinem Bluetooth Adapter Problem?
<FabianK> ?
<fka> kann mir niemand helfen bzgl. meines Bluetooth-Problemes?
<David1977|2> hat sich wohl von selbst gelöst ;)
<leszek> vermutlich nicht. Der trollt jetzt rum wie schlecht doch der Support unter Linux ist und wie unfreundlich wir alle sind
<fka> kann sich mir noch jemand annehmen wegen meinem Bluetooth Problem?
<fka> vielen Dank,ciao
<der_Gute_> Hi! Kann mir jemand zu default ACL helfen? Es geht darum, dass die in einem Verzeichnis (mit default acl versehen) erstellte datei, gar keine ACL zugewiesen bekommt (geschweigedenn die default acl vom parent verzeichnis) Warum erhält die Datei nicht die default ACL von dem übergeordneten Verzeichnis?
<der_Gute_> http://pastebin.com/Sc2B9FLS
<tuor> Hi, gibt es eine alternative zu arping?
<tuor> Wenn ich arping installieren will, will apt meinen Netzwerk Manager deinstallieren. Das mag ich nicht.
<tuor> Ah jetzt versteh ichs. iputils-arping ist ja schon drauf und ich brauche arping garnicht zu installieren.
<Zacharik> Hallo, kann man irgendwo einen paste von paste.ubuntu.com löschen lassen bzw gibt es da eine offizielle E-Mail Adresse an die man schreiben könnte?
<ppq> Zacharik, https://launchpad.net/~peterm-ubuntu
<ppq> Zacharik, den kannst du mal fragen, der kümmert sich um die canonical und ubuntu web-auftritte und -services
<Zacharik> ppq: Alles klar, vielen Dank!
<ppq> Zacharik, wenn du auf seinen key finterprint klickst, siehst du auch seine emailadresse
<ppq> sonst halt hier im irc
<Zacharik> ppq: Mhm, peterm-ubuntu gibt es laut WHOIS und WHOWAS nicht..
<k1l> sind dort wichtige daten gelandet?
<Zacharik> k1l: jap, leider
<k1l> kannst auch eine (englische) mail an rt@ubuntu.com schreiben mit der bitte.
<Zacharik> k1l: Danke, verschickt!
<Rentier> Huhu! Problem mit dem Daeimanager
<_moep_> aha
<Rentier> da kommt immer so eine Art Bubblehelp, welche Datei (oder wieviele) jetzt ausgewählt ist / sind, die verdeckt immer die letzte datei in dem fenster
<_moep_> welcher dateimanager
<Rentier> wie verhindere ich, dass diese Anzeige kommt bzw einen Eintrag verdeckt?
<Rentier> _moep_ der Standard ganz normale
<k1l> Rentier: welcher desktop?
<Rentier> k1l Unity
<k1l> und welches ubuntu genau?
<Rentier> k1l 15.04 32-bit
<k1l> da kannste erstmal auf 15.10 aktualisieren, weil 15.04 schon tot ist :)
<k1l> und dann guckst du da, ob mit der neueren nautilus version das problem immer noch auftritt
<Rentier> da wird nix aktualisiert, das ist nicht mein rechner
<Rentier> aber das kann ja wohl nicht normal sein
<k1l> Rentier: dann ist der besitzer einfach nur dumm
<jokrebel> Rentier: Dass eine Non-LTS-Version schon tot ist? Doch sehr wohl
<Rentier> k1l Weil er sich das sinnlose Theater einer aktualisierung nicht einhandelt? Nach JEDER Ubuntu-Aktualisierung geht irgendwas nicht mehr, was vorher problemlos lief
<Rentier> k1l das mach ich jetzt seit 12.04 mit
<k1l> wenn man nicht alle 6 monate upgraden will bleibt man auf der 14.04 LTS, da hat man 5 jahre zum rumbummeln. alle anderen zwischenversionen haben nur 9 monate lang support. und du kannst dir ja gerne mal auf ubuntu.com/usn angucken was für sicherheitslücken das system dort nicht mehr bekommt.
<k1l> Rentier: das ist eifnach blödsinn! du laberst deinen leuten da ein unsichere system an die backe
<Rentier> k1l ich laber überhaupt nix, ich aktualisier nur nicht ungefragt anderer Leute Rechner. DU laberst.
<k1l> wie gesagt: klever wäre es gewesen, dann die 14.04 LTS zu nutzen. 
<k1l> was auch immer bei deinem 15.04 da nun nicht klappt wie du das willst, niemand wird das fixen. weil 15.04 keine fixes mehr bekommt. nichtmal mehr wichtige sicherheitsfies wie das libc update letztens
<_moep_> oder openssl gestern
<Rentier> Kommen wir zum wichtigeren Problem. Das System könnte man nicht aktualisieren, selbst wenn man es wollte, denn seit gestern...
<Rentier> als versucht wurde, hevc 265 support zu installieren, gibt es ein kryptisches "Paketproblem", das das USC nicht sebstständig behoben bekommt und wobei es sich dann immer in eine Endlosschleife begibt
<jokrebel> alles ist möglich, bei Systemen die schon ne Zeit aus dem Support raus sind....
<jokrebel> und der "End of life" Tag ist nicht der, an dem man sich da mal langsam Gedanken über ein release-upgrade machen sollte, sondern der, an dem man es spätestens gemacht haben sollte.
<Art257> Tag zusammen
<Art257> Ist das hier der Ubuntu UHD?
<ppq> UHD?
<Schlawiner> User Help Desc
<Art257> XD
<Art257> ja
<ppq> das hier ist der ubuntu supportchannel, falls du das meinst :)
<Art257> kuhl
<Art257> ich habe heute windows final abgeschworen
<Art257> hab aber jetzt massig probleme mich einzufinden
<Art257> bsp.
<Art257> firefox war mit ubuntu druf
<ppq> konkrete fragen sind der erste schritt zur lösung ;)
<Art257> gparted installiert und eine neue partition erstellt
<Art257> jetzt weill ich ein downloadverzeichniss haben auf dieser partition.
<Art257> und wenn ich firefox sage speichere auf dieser parition hat ff nicht die rechte dafür :(
<ppq> änder mal mit chown den besitzer auf deinen nutzernamen.
<ppq> sudo chown -R nutzername /pfad/zum/mountpunkt
<ppq> den pfad zum eingehängten dateisystem findest du zb. im dateimanager
<Art257> sec
<Art257> geil
<Art257> ich liebe euch
<Art257> ich mein danke
<ppq> ;)
<Art257> wie kann ich programme an bestimmte orte installieren? habe nur eine 128GB PCIeSSD, die wird schnell voll
<k1l> Art257: ist eigentlich nicht nötig. das ubuntu system (/ partition) mit allem möglichen kram wie libreoffice, browsern etc braucht so ca 10GB.
<Art257> ja
<Art257> aber steam z.B mit den ganzen games ....
<Art257> lock 100GB
<Art257> locker
<k1l> unter ubuntu installiert man programme auch erstmal über das paketsystem von ubuntu. dann sind die programme schon abgestimmt auf ubuntu
<k1l> Art257: bist du sicher, dass alle spiele auch mit linux funktionieren?
<Art257> XD nein aber alleine CS GO und Dota sind so 30 GB
<k1l> siehste. reicht ja :)
<maredebianum> Ich versuche gerade eine Installation mit Verschlüsselung und manueller Partitionierung, scheitere aber mal wieder am Installer, mit dessen Partinionierungstool ich das einfach nicht sinnvoll definieren kann. Ab x ist ein Bereich frei, in dem ich gerne /boot und ein verschlüsseltes LVM hätte, ähnlich wie bei der automatischen Variante. Hat da jemand brauchbare Infos/Pointer zu? Geht das nur via commandline (prinzipiell OK für mich)
<k1l> mach auf jeden fall /boot größer als die 250MB die der installer sonst macht!
<maredebianum> Ja, das nervte mich neulich schon ;)
<k1l> ansonsten bin ich bei luks keine hilfe
<k1l> guck mal hier rein https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/
<maredebianum> Ah, da steht es ja doch, wie man ein crypted LVM vorbereiten muss, Danke, wird probiert
<Art2572> mein "explorer.exe"/"unity" ist nicht mehr da
<Art2572> rechtsklick geht noch
<Art2572> wollte neustarten habe aber restart eingegeben
<k1l> ?
<Art2572> kp
<k1l> neustarten und das englische restart sind erstmal das gleiche
<Art2572> kein unity mehr
<k1l> was hast du gemacht?
<Art2572> terminal -> restart
<Art2572> glaube ich
<Art2572> dann hab ich PC aus/an gemacht. dachte das hilft. aber unity ist weg
<Art2572> maus geht aber noch
<Art2572> aber strg+alt+t für terminal nicht
<k1l> also sagen wir mal so: du hast einfach den rechner hart ausgeschaltet.
<Art2572> y
<k1l> und was hast du davor gemacht? sachen installiert? treiber?
<Art2572> aber nur in der hoffnung das die benutzeroberfläche wieder auftauscht
<Art2572> ja irgentwas mit libbz-1.0
<Art2572> damit steam läuft
<Art2572> hab ich in nem forum gelesen
<Art2572> dann habe ich ins terminal statt schutdown, restart eingetippt
<Art2572> seitdem keine benutz7eroberfläche
<k1l> geht es denn, wenn du dich im login screen in den guest account einloggst?
<Art2572> hab autologon
<Art2572> weiss net wie ich mich ausloggen soll ohne knopf
<k1l> "gnome-session-quit --no-prompt" in ein terminal. ctrl+alt+t sollte ein terminal aufmachen
<Art2572> strg alt t geht nicht
<Art2572> und die fenster haben alle keinen rahmen
<maredebianum> Auf Konsole wechseln wäre noch eine Möglichkeit ctrl alt-f2
<Schlawiner> mist -nun habe ich das ausprobiert mit ctrl alt-f2 - wie komme ich wieder zurück?
<k1l> Art2572: strg+alt+f1 drücken für ne konsole. dann den befehl. und dann zu strg+alt+f7 zurück zum xserver
<maredebianum> ctrl alt-f7
<Art2572> f7
<k1l> schlaftier: mit f7
<Art2572> gnome session quit geht nicht
<Schlawiner> k danke
<k1l> Art2572: du tippst das schon ein wie es da steht? was kommt als fehler?
<maredebianum> auf der Konsole nicht, da geht aber ein killl oder reboot oder systemupdate etc...
<Art2572> ** (gnome-session-quit:1874): WARNING **: Failed to call logout: GDBus.Error:org.gnome.SessionManager.NotInRunning: Logout interface is only available during the Running phase
<k1l> Art2572: sonst nutzt da mal "sudo service lightdm restart"
<Art257> immernoch das gleiche
<k1l> du sollst dich als guest anmelden
<Art257> kann man nicht einfach mit einem befehlt die unity oberfläche neustarten?
<Art257> aso
<Art257> ja aber ich kann mich doch nicht ausloggen
<k1l> Art257: ich versuche gerade erstmal herauszufinden was du da veranstaltet hast. du kannst das ja nichtmla sagen
<k1l> k1l> Art2572: sonst nutzt da mal "sudo service lightdm restart"
<Art257> ist erledigt
<k1l> das sollte dir einen login screen zeigen
<Art257> selbes prob
<Art257> aso ne
<Art257> der kam nicht
<k1l> und da dann als guestaccount einloggen
<Art257> mom
<k1l> es geht darum zu gucken ob du dein user system zerschossen hast oder das ganze ubuntu system. deswegen mal als gast einloggen um zu gucken obs geht.
<k1l> das kann doch nicht so schwer sein
<Art25777> de da kam kein screen
<Art25777> also um guest auszuwählen
<Art25777> einfach alle geschlossen und wieder mein wallpaper
<k1l> Art25777: wir können nicht sehen und nicht raten was du da siehst un machst. deswegen ist es wichtig, dass du da fehlermeldungen genau ansagst
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<Art25777> das neueste
<k1l> ......
<Art25777> sudo apt-get install libbz2-1.0 das habe ich gemacht
<Art25777> danach habe ich restart ins terminal eingetippt
<Art25777> 15 glaube ich
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Art25777> 15.10
<Art25777> 64bit
<k1l> sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<Art257> immernoch das selbe :(
<Art257> falls es hilft
<k1l> als guest einloggen!
<Art257> meine bildschirme sind auch vertauscht. also links rechts
<k1l> <k1l> es geht darum zu gucken ob du dein user system zerschossen hast oder das ganze ubuntu system. deswegen mal als gast einloggen um zu gucken obs geht.
<Art257> da kommt keine auswahl. immer wenn ich diese lightdm befehle eintippe wird der bildschirm nur kurz schwarz und dann kommen wieder meine wallpaper
<maredebianum> du tippst die aber schon ins Terminal unter ctrl-alt-f2?
<Art257> ne
<Art257> mom
<k1l> ....
 * k1l geht mal essen
<Art2577> hab das jetzt beim strg+alt+f2 terminal eingetippt "systemctl restart lightdm""
<Art2577> ergebniss: bildschirm schwarz, dann wieder meine wallpaper
<maredebianum> Dann is was kaputt, versuche es doch einmal mit Upgrade: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 
<maredebianum> Wenn da nicht viel passiert, machen, wenn da 100 Pakete zum entfernen stehen,e abbrechen
<Art257> ist durch
<maredebianum> Wurden da Dinge installiert? Dann versuchs noch mal mit sudo service lightdm restart (drück mal Pfeil rauf für die vorigen Befehle)
<Art257> ne dann ist immer nur der bildschirm kurz scharz und ich hab meine wallpaper
<Art257> mom mal 
<Art257> ich sag dir jatzt ab wann der fehler kam
<Art257> sudo apt-get install libbz2-1.0
<Art257> restart
<Art257> in dieser reihenfolge
<k1l> libbzist ein kompremierungs kram. das hat keine auswirkungen aufs system
<Art257> seitdem haben die fenster keine rahmen, die bildschirme sind in ihrer logischen position vertauscht und keine startleiste mit dem shutdown knopf
<Art257> gibts ne art logfile die ich euch pasten kann
<Art257> ?
<Art257> oder kann ich winfach eine andere benutzeroberfläche drüberbügeln
<Art257> unity find ich eh nicht so dolle
<k1l> womit schreibst du denn gerade?
<Art257> xchat
<Art257> ich kann halt mit rechtsklick auf den desktop ein terminal öffnen
<Art257> aber mit strg alt t geht es nicht
<Art257> und im terminal starte ich xchat
<k1l> ok
<maredebianum> apt-get install xfce, das ist schlank
<k1l> erstmal gucken was der fehler ist.
<k1l> sudo apt update
<k1l> sudo apt install pastebinit
<k1l> (wir hätten uns das ganze gehampel sparen können mit der konsole wenn du uns das von anfang an gesagt hättest, dass du da ein terminal hasst, aber nun gut
<Art257> E: Unable to locate package xfce
<k1l> *sigh*
<k1l> ok. wenn hier keiner ordentlich den fehler beheben will, dann mach ich auch wieder was anderes
<Art257> sry bro
<Art257> bin bisschen anstrengend
<maredebianum> ich würde jetzt mal auf ein abgestürztes metacity oder panel tippen, was wird denn da unter unity verwendet? 
<k1l> wir kamen ja noch nichtmal dazu, zu gucken ob es einfach nur ein usersetting war oder eben ein graka fehler.
<Art257> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop 
<Art257> und basta
<maredebianum> k1l: jo, aber so ein paar GUI-Kandidaten mal durchstarten hilft manchmal schon weiter.
<Art257> trotzdem danke dir
<jokrebel> würgaround
<th2X> hallo, ich suche die HilfeFee
<k1l> th2X: welches ubuntu genau? was klappt genau nicht? welche fehlermeldung kommt?
<th2X> eigentlich gehts um das haus wlan, und ich will nen wlan router aufstellen mit eigenem wlan
<th2X> und die ubuntu gemeinde kennt sich da am besten aus
<th2X> die schreiben da was von bridgen und so zeugs, das kapier ich nicht
<k1l> dann frag besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic . hire gehts nur um ubuntu support
<th2X> ist das ein Kanal?
<th2X> thx
<k1l> ja. im irc fangen räume mit # an. 
<th2X> nochmal danke
<k1l> man kann im irc auch in mehreren kanälen gleichzeitig sein
<Lothenon>  /join #kanal
<maredebianum> grub-install failed beim installieren, muss ich da jetzt erst chrooten, dann noch mal? ist ein dualboot hier
<ChrissM> Hallo kann mir jemand, wegen der Tastatureinstellung helfen? Hab die Tastatur per Terminal (sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration) neu config auf Deutsch (Österreich) -> hat auch funktioniert. Nach PC-Neustart ging alles wieder verloren. Ubuntu Studio 14.04.04
<maredebianum> Für Terminal-only oder X? Das ist nämlich unterschiedlich
<ChrissM> Ich bin erst seit ca. 2 Woche auf Ubuntu umgestiegen. Was ist mit Terminal -only oder X gemeint?
<k1l> du warst aber nicht gestern erst hier?
<ChrissM> <k1l> Meinst du mich? Dann nein bin heute das erste mal online
<maredebianum> Unter der grafischen Oberfläche kannst du grafische Tools nehmen, das sollte gehen: sytemeinstellungen->texteingabe
<maredebianum> Umschalten mit ctrl space
<k1l> ChrissM: welcher desktop?
<ChrissM> <k1l> ubuntu studio (kde-open --version: Qt: 4.8.6; KDE 4.13.3; KIO-Client: 2.0(
<k1l> ubuntu studio mit kde? die nutzen doch eigentlich xfce
<ChrissM> Bei der Installation habe ich xfce gelesen und auch beim Anmeldefenster.
<ChrissM> Wahrscheinlich dann doch xfce
<k1l> ja geh mal in die systeminstellungen, da sollte was zu sprache sein
<k1l> ChrissM: schau mal was hier auf dich zutrifft: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen/
<WLBI> hi
<ChrissM> Habe was im Internet gefunden, werde es gleich Testen (PC neu starten). Wennst funktionert werde ich darüber berichten.
<jokrebel> wie findet man nochmal raus, warum der Systemmonitor behauptet, dass ständig Daten heruntergeladen werden obwohl kein Programm läuft, dass dies verursachen könnte.
<Lembert> Ich benötige kurz hilfe bei nfs: der Server hat in seiner exports folgenden Eintrag: "/home/odin/Backup/home 192.168.1.19(rw,async,no_subtree_check)"  der client diesen in der fstab: "192.168.1.21:/Backup/home /mnt/backup nfs rw hard 0 0" 
<Lembert> wenn ich das mit mount -a ausführen möchte, kommt ein parse error, was läuft da falsch?
<mrkramps> Lembert, bei "rw hard" stimmt was nicht
<Lembert> mrkramps, wenn ichs hard rausmache, kommt der selbe fehler
<jokrebel> na toll - und meine Frage?
<goodfox> jokrebel: netstat  vielleicht
<maredebianum> jokrebel: iptraf
<koegs_> jokrebel: nethogs ist auch noch nett
<jokrebel> goodfox: mit netstat hatte ich schon (erfolglos) geschaut
<goodfox> netstat zeigt aber eigentlich alles
<goodfox> lsof geht noch, oder nettop
<koegs> nethogs zeigt live die bandbreiten-nutzung inkl. programm
<Lembert> Ich habs jetzt einfach mal auf der Konsole probiert mit    "sudo mount 192.168.1.21:/Backup/home /mnt/backup/"    Aber da kommt der selbe Fehler.
<mrkramps>  /home/odin/Backup/Home
<mrkramps> --Home ++home
<Lembert> mrkramps, wenn ich den kompletten pfad hinter der IP angebe, kommt der selbe fehler: also: sudo mount 192.168.1.21:/home/odin/Backup/home /mnt/backup/
<koegs> welcher fehler?
<Lembert> koegs, http://pastebin.com/7vzgYrTW
<koegs> dann sag ihm halt explizit das das nfs sein soll
<mrkramps> DAS ist kein parse error!!!!
<maredebianum> -t nfs
<koegs> und ist überhaupt nfs-common installiert?
<jokrebel> hmm - nethogs -> you need to be root .... sudo nethogs -> creating socket failed while establisching local IP - are you root? 
<mrkramps> und nfs-kernel-server auf dem server installiert?
<koegs> jokrebel: interface angegeben?
<Lembert> nfs kernel server ist auf dem server installiert, aber nfs common hab ich auf dem client vergessen, ich dachte das war schon
<Lembert> jetzt bringt er zwar keinen fehler mehr, aber nach dem absetzen des mounts, kommt keine antwort bzw er bleibt hängen
<jokrebel> koegs: Wie tu ich das? werd da aus der man und -help nicht wirklich schlau. Default wär eth0 steht da. Hier wär aber eth3 nötig
<koegs> heute ist bestimmt "ich ignoriere anleitungen tag"
<koegs> wofür könnte wohl [device [device [device ...]]] stehen
<jokrebel> nunja - mit "sudo nethogs eth3" kommt der selbe Fehler 
<koegs> dann, wenn du lust hast, lies den Wiki-Eintrag zu nethogs
<Art257> habe teamspeak runtergeladen "*.run" datei ; Diese aufgeführt ; jetzt habe ich einen ordner mit executables. ; wie zum teufel führe ich die aus?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, ich kann das problem unter 14.04 bestätigen
<jokrebel> koegs: Tat ich leider schon erfolglos
<Lembert> koegs, mrkramps muss ich evtl an den Rechten der Verzeichnisse was ändern um das mounten zu können?
<koegs> jokrebel: ich muss fragen... bis zum Ende?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, und laut wiki ist einfach die nethogs version in 14.04 buggy
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nethogs/#Fehlermeldung-Stand-23-2-2016-Ubuntu-14-04-LTS
<mrkramps> !NFS > Lembert 
<jokrebel> ach herje
<koegs> mrkramps: kein bot
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS/
<koegs> also nicht bis zum Ende :>
<jokrebel> mea culpa
<koegs> hab grad meinen wiki-account nicht parat, aber man muss ggf. auch noch g++ und checkinstall installieren
<ChrissM> <k1l>Habe alle Sprachen bis auf Deutsch gelöscht und bei den Tastatureinstellungen - Tastaturbelegung den Hacken bei "Systemweite Einstellungen benutzen" gelöscht und bei Tastaturbelegung nur Deutsch ausgewählt ==> Hat Funktioniert
<koegs> vielleicht ein bisschen aufwand um nur zu schauen welches Programm gerade Bandbreite nutzt, aber nethogs nutz ich persönlich öfter
<jokrebel> das erscheint mir dann doch etwas zu aufwändig grad
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-Monitoring/ listet reichlich alternativen
<koegs> joah, aber keins so bequem genau für den zweck, doof das es gerade unter 14.04 buggy ist
<jokrebel> aber dauerhaft fast 400 kB/s down scheint mir schon komisch
<maredebianum> gibts da backports von? oder ppas?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, auto update?
<ChrissM> Ich habe Ubuntu Studio (Deskop XFCE) installiert. Gibt es eine möglichkeit Skype zu installieren?
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Nicht dass ich wüste
<ChrissM> Über den Terminal kann ich Skype nicht installieren (Paket nicht vorhanden)
<maredebianum> ChrissM: apt-get install skype? ist in den Parnter Repos, die musst du wollen
<mrkramps> ChrissM, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype/
<k1l> ChrissM: partner repo aktivieren
<jokrebel> ach! und es ist ja ein 15.10 kein 14.04!
<k1l> nethogs ist überall die gleiche version von 2011
<mrkramps> jokrebel, gleiche version in den paketquellen
<mrkramps> ah, da war jemand schneller ^^
<koegs> di paar kommandos + checkinstall ist ja jetzt auch schnell gemacht :)
<mrkramps> ich würd mir das checkinstall spare und das fein in /home installieren
<mrkramps> koegs, ich hab artikel gerade mal mit build-dep korrieigerit
<koegs> mrkramps: auch gut und danke
<jokrebel> heut nicht mehr - ich schalt da jetzt mal alles ab und geh ins Bett. Danke erstmal
<jokrebel> und gute Nacht
<k1l> erst die pferde scheu machen und dann ins bett gehen :) wir wollen doch alle wissen was jetzt bei dir den traffic macht :)
<mrkramps> ich könnte bei dem traffic nicht einfach schalfen gehen
<jokrebel> wenn ich dafür erst mal noch irgendwas bauen muss, ist mir das für heut zu aufwändig
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Nu isser ja aus
<mrkramps> also ich hab's schon fertig gebaut
<mrkramps> und jetzt weiß ich auch, dass ich dieses programm unbedingt brauche ^^
<koegs> mrkramps: sag  ich doch, einfach praktisch
<maredebianum> Wie legt man eigentlich einen zweiten Nutzer mit verschlüsseltem home an? In den GUI-Dings geht das wohl gar nicht
<mrkramps> maredebianum, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten/#Zusaetzlicher-Benutzer
<ranchu> hallo zusammen
<David1977> sei gegrüßt
<ranchu> habe mal eine kurze frage :)
<David1977> mal schauen, wie lang die Antwort wird ;)
<ranchu> und zwar nutze ich kbuntu und irgendwie werden die befehle im terminal nicht mehr gespeichert
<ranchu> spricht mit pfeil hoch runter werden mir meine vorherigen befehle nicht angezeigt
<k1l> ranchu: mach mal ein "ls -al" im terminal und guck was da alles nicht deinem user gehört
<k1l> und guck mal mit "df -h" und "df -i" ob da nicht eine platte voll ist :)
<ranchu> hi, also mit ls -al ist da jetzt eigentlich nicht viel was mir nicht gehört ;)
<k1l> auf die details kommts an :)
<ranchu> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Mär  1 14:39 ..
<ranchu> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Mär  1 14:39 ..
<k1l> .bash_history z.b. sollte nicht wem anders gehören
<ranchu> okay da haben wir es schon
<ranchu> ;)
<ranchu> -rw-------  1 root root   35 Mär  1 17:26 .bash_history
<ranchu> drwx------  3 root root 4096 Mär  1 17:20 .dbus
<k1l> soso, hat da also wer mit root und sudo rumgefummelt :)
<David1977> ;)
<ranchu> aber ich habe da nix verstellt 
<ranchu> nicht wissentlich
<k1l> wir haben hier nur user die "nichts gemacht" haben :)
<ranchu> hehe
<ranchu> das ging ja schnell
<k1l> ranchu: mach "sudo chown dein-user:dein-user .bash_history"
<k1l> dein-user entsprechend anpassen
<David1977> unter welchem user bist du denn gerade angemeldet?
<David1977> ranchu: ^^
<ranchu> der user heißt "pippek" ;)
<David1977> was steht in deinem Terminal: root@irgendwas....oder deinuser@irgendwas
<ranchu> nene steht schon pippek@computer1
<David1977> k1l: manchmal glaube ich tatsächlich, du hast eine Glaskugel. Da wäre ich so schnell nciht drauf gekommen ;)
<David1977> respekt
<k1l> David1977: gibt halt so ein paar klassiker.
<ranchu> verstehe aber nicht wie ich das verändert haben soll
<David1977> Ja...Erfahrung macht man halt erst dann kurz nach dem man sie gebraucht hätte, ne ;)
<k1l> ranchu: das kommt durchs nutzen von sudo oder dem root account. gerade in verbindung von sudo mit gui programmen
<ranchu> okay
<k1l> stell dir root/sudo wie ne entsicherte waffe vor. denk genau nach bevor du sie in die hand nimmst.
<ranchu> also du meinst so? "sudo chown pippek:pippek.bash_history"?
<k1l> mit leerzeichen dazwischen
<ranchu> kk
<ranchu> mal sehen ob es geklappt hat
<k1l> ls -al
<ranchu> jup supi
<ranchu> danke
<ranchu> war bestimmt meine freundi, die war heute naemlich am pc
<ranchu> *hust*
<ranchu> danke sehr euch beiden
<ranchu> werde sicher noch öfter hierher kommen und euch mit fragen drangsalieren
<k1l> ist das eine drohung? :)
<ranchu> ah was
<lam0r> hätte da auch mal ne frage :) 
<lam0r> benutze archlinux und wollte alias, welches ich ausgeführt habe loggen lassen, falls es fehler auswirft! 
<lam0r> habe dafür logger -i backup benutzt
<lam0r> mit journalctl | grep backup sehe ich aber keinen eintrag :( 
<lam0r> jemand ne idee ?
<k1l> lam0r: ubuntu und arch unterscheiden sich schon stark vom aufbau. frag doch mal in #archlinux.de (oder war es #archlinux-de )
<lam0r> oha 
<lam0r> leute schlagt mich ;P
<lam0r> dachte wäre in dem channel :D
<k1l> /slap lam0r 
<k1l> ;p
<lam0r> aua
<lam0r> ^
<lam0r> ^^
<ranchu> möchte echt gerne wissen wie das mit der bash history passiert ist :(
<ranchu> kann man das irgendwie nachvollziehen?
<bekks> Sollte in der .bash_history von root stehen.
<ranchu> k thx
<ranchu> schaue mal
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-03
<tm_ebis> guten morgen
<tm_ebis> kleines problem, 12.04er server, ssh/sftp/ftp login geht, jedoch der lokale login auf console tut nicht mehr. Weis einer an welcher Stelle ich nachschauen muss? PAM, nsswitch?
<LupusE> moin
<Blobb33> Hallo, ich benötige für ein Mailproblem eine Lösung. Ich hab hier 7 Clients die über Thunderbird mit IMAP zugriff auf 15 Postfächer haben. In diesen Postfächern liegen 20.000 Mails, welche schnell durchsuchbar sein müssen. Bei Thunderbird kommt es da schnell zu einem Geschwindigkeitsproblem. Mir wurde der Tipp gegeben auf eine Datenbanklösung zu setzen um die Emailumgebung zu...
<Blobb33> ...optimieren....
<Blobb33> ...Bisher hatte ich mit Mailadministration noch nichts zu tun. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es da unter Ubuntu?
<stevieh> Blobb33: 20000 Mails ist doch nicht viel und die thunderbird volltextsuche ist doch schnell?
<x2xx3x> hallo, ist es möglich sich mit alternative desktops welche man installiert hat das halbe system unbrauchbar zu machen?? dass untermenüs verschwinden, (einstellungen in gedit uvm.) ?
<stevieh> och mölgich ist alles.
<x2xx3x> gg
<x2xx3x> lol mein editor hat kein einstellungs menü mehr, legt mir überall irgendwelche .~ dateien an, manchmal freezed zwar nicht dass system weil ich es ja noch arebeiten sehe - aber maus und keyboard reagieren nicht mehr, aus und anstecken zwecklos
<x2xx3x> usw . usw.
<stevieh> das klingt alles komisch und ich würde es mal mit nem neuen User verifizieren.
<x2xx3x> hab ich eig. schon 2
<x2xx3x> 2 andere neben mir
<k1l_> was haste denn gemacht?
<x2xx3x> das system ist eigentlich schon gut 2 jahre alt - die softwareliste entsprechend lang. es ist meine umfangreichste installation, die die ich so wirklich brauchbar finde. es kam mit unity, das hab ich damals schon durch nen gnome-(flashback) ersetzt. damals bekam grad alles neue namen
<x2xx3x> drum war es nicht so leicht den überblick zu behalten
<x2xx3x> ich hab nun
<x2xx3x> gnome classic - gnome flashback,
<x2xx3x> warte mal ich muss da selber schauen - weil compiz ist auch drinne und so einiges was mich hibbelig macht... compiz sollte aber bleiben - mit gnome
<x2xx3x> brb
<x2xx3x> ok es ist enlightment drauf , gnome flashback - compiz, gnome flashback-metacity und ubuntu standard
<x2xx3x> gegen standard hab ich alldings was da ich unity nicht mag
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das?
<x2xx3x> metacity checkt keine transparenz im terminal und schaut immer durch alle fenster hindurch bis auf den desktop - drum auch zum Vergessen, ich würde mir gerne gnome-compiz und enlightment behalten, in enlightment seh ich allerdings nichts im terminal (alles schwarz) es ist ein 14.04
<x2xx3x> und eingeloggt bin ich in ne gnome-flashback-copiz session
<x2xx3x> +m
<k1l_> hast du da denn PPAs laufen, die andere gnome pakete reinziehen?
<k1l_> hast du was am theme geändert?
<x2xx3x> ja - ja 
<x2xx3x> ppa - gnome warte mal
<k1l_> pack mal ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" in einen pastebin wie paste.ubuntu.com
<x2xx3x> ja da kommt halt irgendwie keine ausgabe raus
<k1l_> o_O
<k1l_> kein copy&paste fehler?
<k1l_> entweder hast du da einen typo drin, oder dein system ist echt am arsch ohne repos.
<stevieh> wie, leine ausgabe?
<x2xx3x> ja weißt du - wenn ich grad imgur reloaden könnt wärs schon oben aber warte mal ... vll. schaffts ubunt ja noch heute
<x2xx3x> ich habs eigentlich abgetippt... :(
<stevieh> hehe, dass man sich das so verbasteln kann :-)
<x2xx3x> wow - nach dem 3. firefox restart nun endlich wieder  ne page aufrufen  kann ..ähhh
<x2xx3x> http://imgur.com/tSp1b2M
<k1l_> x2xx3x: der ^ hatte schon seinen sinn
<x2xx3x> oh
<k1l_> <k1l_> pack mal ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" in einen pastebin wie paste.ubuntu.com
<x2xx3x> ups
<x2xx3x> http://termbin.com/lyp2
<k1l_> der ist quasi der joker um alles anzuzeigen
<x2xx3x> aha danke - ich dachte das wäre *
<x2xx3x> ich bin eh nicht so gut im grepen..
<k1l_> zuerst kannste schonmal dein canonical partner repo auch auf trusty stellen
<stevieh> die ganzen pakete kommen aus Österreich. Das kann so nicht gehen.
<x2xx3x> was ist der unterschied ? sind das nicht alles dieselben?
<stevieh> (war ein Scherz)
<x2xx3x> http://imgur.com/P3ErsjD
<x2xx3x> ichhab da nun nen haken reingemacht bei canonical-partner
<x2xx3x> die obere
<k1l_> das war vorher auch aktiviert, allerdings als precise noch (12.04)
<x2xx3x> hm - wie stell ich dann auf trusty?
<k1l_> geh mal auf bearbeiten bei den einträgen und guck ob da irgendwo precise noch steht
<x2xx3x> oder besser gesagt, was stell ich dann wo auf trusty?
<x2xx3x> wenn ich auf hinzufügen gehe hätte ich da ein bsp. in dem trusy main steht
<k1l_> sonst seh ich da nix was gnome pakete reinbringt.
<k1l_> auf beartbeiten
<k1l_> du willst ja ein bestehendes repo bearbeiten. da macht hinzufügen keinen sinn
<x2xx3x> ja da steht precise - 
<x2xx3x> sry katze baute grade mist
<x2xx3x> und da kann ich nun überall trusty reinschreiben?
<k1l_> drück auf bearbeiten. dann trägst du bei "distribution" wo jetzt precise steht "xenial" ein
<x2xx3x> ok und das mache ich nun bei "allen" angehakten einträgen? ja?
<x2xx3x> also auch für ppas wie mixx, steam, usw?
<x2xx3x> bei manchen steht distribution: stable, main
<x2xx3x> http://imgur.com/jDJOSnu
<x2xx3x> fertich
<x2xx3x> hmm -.-
<x2xx3x> fehler , fehler, fehler, fehler ...
<x2xx3x> mann zum glück hab ich nur die jeweils angehakten einträge geändert, sonst wüsste ich nicht mal mehr was da vorher stand... ich mch den schmonzes wieder rückgängig
<x2xx3x> http://imgur.com/jDJOSnu was war nix
<k1l_> steam hat nur das precise repo
<x2xx3x> ichhab inzwischen wieder alles retourgeschrieben... 
<k1l_> du solltest auch nur das partner repo ändern. und sorry, hatte mich verschrieben. nicht xenial hinschreiben sondern trusty
<x2xx3x> anfangs hatte ich alles auf xenial - nur fehler überall. dann hab ich die ppas zurückgeändert . nurmehr fehler bei allem anderen ...
<x2xx3x> :)
<x2xx3x> hahaw!!
<x2xx3x> war korrigierbar :)
<x2xx3x> ja trusty steht da jetzt überall :)
<x2xx3x> die grep-ausgabe sähe dann so aus: http://termbin.com/iw9p
<k1l_> gut
<k1l_> und was ist jetzt genau mit deinem gnome-fallback kaputt?
<x2xx3x> die metacity will nicht transparente terminals erzeugen die nur auf das dahinterliegende fenster schauen - ich schauen immer bis auf den desktop durch, compiz schafft das - drum bleibt es. ubuntu-standard ( ich schätze das ist unity) soll raus. enlightment möcht ich auch behalten um es mal auszuprobieren. terminal ist aber nur ein schwarzer klotz. zum schließen nimmt es aber ein exit an. keine buttons erkennbar. 
<x2xx3x> im compiz hab ich im editor keine möglichkeit ein einstellungsmenü zu öffnen
<x2xx3x> der eintrag ist einfach nicht da
<x2xx3x> gedit wäre da mein edito
<x2xx3x> r
<k1l_> gnome-fallback ist auch eher so ein zusammengeschustertes etwas. das da was nicht klappt ist normal
<x2xx3x> also besser auf mate?
<k1l_> wenn du unbedingt den alten winxp look willst solltest du dir mal mate angucken
<x2xx3x> ja hab ich auf ner debian installation und im Wohnzimmer hab ich auch ne xenial-mate installaion
<x2xx3x> die find ich geil
<x2xx3x> ich komm mit unity nicht klar
<x2xx3x> das dash-ding... ist nicht meins, das kann man so stehen lassen
<k1l_> musst du ja nicht. nimm halt einen anderen desktop. aber mit unity nicht klar kommen steht halt nicht in relation dazu, dass ein anderer desktop technisch kacke ist
<x2xx3x> ist mate wirklich schlechter als unity? und warum?
<k1l_> nein. 
<k1l_> gnome-fallback ist schlecht.
<x2xx3x> achsoooo
<x2xx3x> war halt quasi nur so eine übergangslösung als er bei ubuntu rausflog?
<k1l_> das war die übergangslösung von gnome, als sie mit der gnome-shell angefangen haben
<x2xx3x> ok - also nichtmal ubuntuseitig, sondern sogar auch noch von gnome selber?
<x2xx3x> +verursacht
<k1l_> und das war dann hinten raus nur noch der code-rest der übrig war. und fehler etc wurden nicht mehr gewartet. jedoch hat sich jetzt gnome wieder etwas drangesetzt, weil redhat das wieder für ihre pro version brauchen, weil die kunden das wollen.
<k1l_> aber mit ubuntu mate hat man ein gutes projekt was den alten look beibehält mittelfristig. cinnamon hat extreme schwierigkeiten und hinkt dem gnome-shell code ständig deutlich hinterher
<x2xx3x> aha. also was kann ich nun tun dass mein system stabiler wird ?  muss ich nun neu aufsetzen weil irgendwas so tief im system verankert ist oder reicht es wenn ich mate nachinstalliere und den rest entferne?
<k1l_> ich weiß nicht woran die fehler liegen. nutzt du da ein anderes theme?
<k1l_> hast du die richtigen gpu treiber?
<x2xx3x> das ist eine gute frage. wie finde ich das raus? kannst du mir da bitte helfen?
<k1l_> welche graka hast du denn?
<x2xx3x> ne nvidia gforce 9500 GT
<x2xx3x> ist ein uralt system
<x2xx3x> 2008 oder so
<k1l_> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<x2xx3x> und ja themes hab ich fast überall durch hübschere ersetzt.
<k1l_> ja sowas können auch durch kaputte themes auftreten
<x2xx3x> kernel driver in use: nvidia
<k1l_> ok. nvidia ist schonmal ok
<x2xx3x> schade, im grunde sind das halt themes welche vom system her schon vorhanden sind. ich hab eins für gedit (ich glaub cobalt) eines für firefox( dark) und auch für youtube eins (dark/black).
<x2xx3x> mehr themes hab ich dann auch gar nicht..
<k1l_> ja guck mal bei gedit ohne das theme
<x2xx3x> ja da wär halt ein einstellungs-menü gut dafür :)
<x2xx3x> das ich nicht kriegen kann weils in den vorhandenen menüs nichtmal vorkommt
<x2xx3x> selbes problem auch in rhythmbox. keine einstellungen vornehmbar weil keine möglichkeit vorhanden ist, die einstellungen aufzurufen
<k1l_> geh mal in "systemsteuerung" und dann "darstellung". dort dann in den 2. tab
<k1l_> dort gibt es einstellungen für die menüs
<x2xx3x> hmm - ich hab da einmal Systemeinstellungen da gibts sowas nicht. im Optimierungswerkzeug auch nicht und dann wär da noch ein Konfigurationseditor in dem ich auch nicht fündig geworden bin.. http://imgur.com/WKk3JER
<x2xx3x> ich hab einfach schon 3 Desktops zuviel- die müssen weg.
<stevieh> es gab da mal ein tool, das war in der C't glaub ich beschrieben, aber vergessen, wie es heisst.
<Blobb33> Hallo, ich hab hier ein xubuntu15.10 in einem intel nuc am laufen. Ist es möglich die Platte von diesem System in ein neueres System zu stecken oder kommt es da zu Komplikationen? Das alte war ein 64bit Celeron mit 4gb ram Der neue ist ein 64bit i3 mit 8gb ram
<nagetier> Blobb33, wenn der Kernel nicht angepasst wurde klappt das, ggf. VGA anpassen
<Blobb33> nagetier: was heist wenn der Kernel nicht angepasst wurde? Ich hab bisher nichts geändert. Das ist ein neu installiertes System mit ein paar installierten und konfigurierten Programmen.
<nagetier> Blobb33, dann brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen
<Blobb33> ok, gut danke
<x2xx3x> so nun hab ich mich mal aufgeschlaut und komme zu dem schluss dass es für meine 14.04er nur  inoffizielle Installtaionsemdien gibt. 
<x2xx3x> was mate betrifft
<Blobb33> ich hab noch ein Problem und zwar benötige ich für ein Mailproblem eine Lösung. Ich hab hier 7 Clients die über Thunderbird mit IMAP zugriff auf 15 Postfächer haben. In diesen Postfächern liegen 20.000 Mails, welche schnell durchsuchbar sein müssen. Bei Thunderbird kommt es da schnell zu einem Geschwindigkeitsproblem. Mir wurde der Tipp gegeben auf eine Datenbanklösung zu setzen um die...
<Blobb33> ...Emailumgebung zu optimieren. Bisher hatte ich mit Mailadministration noch nichts zu tun. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es da unter Ubuntu?
<x2xx3x> wäre es nicht schlauer einfach gleich ein xenial mit nem mate zu installieren, die softwarepkete auszulesen und in xenial auf einen rutsch nachzuinstallieren?
<x2xx3x> bevor es zu komplikationen kommt? 
<x2xx3x> partitionstechnisch hab ich keine not. ich hab noch 3 Prtitionen übrig
<x2xx3x> http://imgur.com/JeBy4Rn
<x2xx3x> mich flasht grad die debian installation - die ist ebensowenig eingerichtet wie die suse.. und ist im vergleich einfach nur riesig. 
<stevieh> Blobb33: ich hatte dir geantwortet.
<x2xx3x> sagt mal kann es sein dass das "keine" desktopumgebung ist die hier sauge?  https://ubuntu-mate.org/trusty/
<k1l_> x2xx3x: ubuntu mate war als 14.04 rauskam noch nicht offiziell ein ubuntu teil. deswegen gibts da keine pakete und isos von ubuntu. seit 14.10 ist es aber dabei
<x2xx3x> k1l_: das hieße - was hier gerade ankommt bei mir ist wieder eine seperate Installationsmöglichkeit desselben 14.04ers nur mit nem Mate-paket von gnome geschnürt?
<x2xx3x> würde aber "nicht" in mein vorhandenes eingebunden werden - sondern komplett ersetzt?
<k1l_> ja
<x2xx3x> f....!!!
<x2xx3x> na dann ist das sinnlos was ich grad versuche
<k1l_> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/2014-08-ubuntu-mate-14-04-from-scratch/
<k1l_> ab "add the ubuntu mate PPAs"
<x2xx3x> ty
<k1l_> danach dann das "post installl config" brauchste nicht.
<x2xx3x> ok danke - hätte ich nämlich gemacht :)
<Blobb33> stevieh: danke hab ich überlesen, ob 20.000 mails viel sind oder nicht ist eigentlich egal. Mit zunehmender Mailanzahl lässt sich hier jedoch zunehmende Geschwindigkeitseinbusen verbuchen. Die Idee sowas mit ner Maildatenbank/Groupware zu lösen kam eigentlich von nem Thunderbird Forum.
<stevieh> jain. 
<stevieh> Wenn du die Mails lokal bei dir hast (auch über IMAP als spiegel quasi), dann kannst du lokal in einer Volltext DB darin suchen, das dürfte immer schneller sein, als übers Netz in einer DB. 
<stevieh> das ist sicher was anderes wenn es so viele sind, dass es sich "lohnt", die zentral zu halten und nur die header auf den client etc. pp. aber das ist weder schnell noch einfach.
 * x2xx3x brb-->reboot after install
<x2xx3x> wow!! wie schööööön es ist :)
<x2xx3x> hat geklappt und ich hab auch meine menüs wieder vollständig yeah :)
<x2xx3x> das terminal in seiner transparenz hat jedoch immernoch so seine leiden: http://imgur.com/zg2bOvX
<x2xx3x> wie behebe ich das? das war vor 2jahren schon der grund warum ich mir das mit den alternativen desktos überhaupt angefangen hab
<x2xx3x> und mit gnome flashback-compiz ging das
<stevieh> was issn das für n Terminal?
<ppq> das sieht nach pseudotransparenz aus
<x2xx3x> na das ausn  mate das ich mir grad über ein ppa reingemacht hab.
<ppq> ist ne window manager einstellung
<stevieh> kannst du wohl auch im Profil des Terminals einstellen?
<x2xx3x> nein eben nicht
<k1l_> das sieht nach 2d pseudotransparenz aus
<x2xx3x> da hab ichja grad auf transparenz gestellt und man schaut durch alle fenster ducht
<ppq> jo, ist halt ne window manager einstellung
<x2xx3x> jo freu - hab ich bislang noch nicht gefunden
<x2xx3x> der geht auch nicht auf wenn man ihn starten will
<stevieh> nimm unity, das ist das bessere gnome2 ;-)
<x2xx3x> laaach
<x2xx3x> ich spring gleich ausm fenster
<x2xx3x> :)
<x2xx3x> no unity
<stevieh> tja isso.
<stevieh> kannst dir aber auch den Desktop weiter verhunzen
<x2xx3x> es is potthässlich und hat amazon...
<x2xx3x> und alles andere verbindet sich per default mit dem netz
<x2xx3x> nääää
<x2xx3x> willihc nicht
<k1l_> amazon kannste einfachst abstellen
<x2xx3x> will ich nicht abstellen müssen - hat nicht zu laufen
<stevieh> unsinn.
<x2xx3x> warum? ich mach nix über amazon ... noch nie was bestell
<k1l_> zumal die daten anonymisiert an amazon gegeben werden für die vorschläge.
<x2xx3x> t
<x2xx3x> na und? wer will die sehen
<stevieh> das hat aber doch nix damit zu tun, dass unity schlecht ist. Das ist unsinn.
<k1l_> x2xx3x: rofl. du themest und nimmst ppa quellen und meckerst über eine einstellung in den systemeinstellungen.
<x2xx3x> ich nicht und schon gar nicht auf meinem desktop oder?
<stevieh> k1l_: ^^
<x2xx3x>  :)
<x2xx3x> ne ppa is aber icht amazon
<stevieh> du kannst es abstellen.
<k1l_> x2xx3x: ne ppa kann dir alle deine daten abgreifen und malware installieren. das weißt du?
<x2xx3x> ich geh mal nicht davon aus .. zumal ich nicht soviele ppas hab
<x2xx3x> mit unity hab ich permanenten online-shit in der dash... den ich nicht brauche... wenn ich ins netz will nehm ich nen browser
<k1l_> das ist ja egal. reicht ja wenn du das PPA hast, was scheiße baut.
<x2xx3x> und wenn ich mit win7 n problem hab werd ich nicht win10 installieren dass es wegist
<x2xx3x> jo stimmt
<k1l_> x2xx3x: es ist eine einzige einstllung in der systemsteuerung um die onlinesuche abzustellen.
<x2xx3x> hab ich eins das scheisse baut
<k1l_> du hast da 10mal mehr investiert in den look deiner apps.
<x2xx3x> unitiy ist unbrauchbar in meinen augen - versteh das bitte
<x2xx3x> ich wills nicht weil die software dort nicht so erscheint wie ich das will - 
<x2xx3x> dann braucht wieder nen classic menue indicator .. usw...
<x2xx3x> warum dann unity nehmen
<stevieh> lass dich mal drauf ein. Ich finde es sehr brauchbar und am Anfang hat mir das auch so gar nicht gefallen.
<stevieh> der classic menu indicator ist bei mir fast immer zu.
<x2xx3x> bei mir war die dash immer zu
<k1l_> x2xx3x: das festhalten am classic menu ist auch so was. du hast dir da mauswege gemerkt. mit der dash könntest einfach die namen oder die tags eintippen
<stevieh> nur so mein Tip. Nach 20 min anschauen hat man das IMHO noch nicht verinnerlicht.
<stevieh> in verbindung mit den Desktop-Skalern und Fensterauswählern mag ich das sehr.
<x2xx3x> es is einfach gacklangsam wenn ich schn weiß was ich an programmen brauche... ich finde nichts da drinnen und erl ääääd und läääääd mir schei... rein die ich einfach gar nicht sehen will - so ist das ne fixe angelegenheit
<stevieh> na, wenn du meinst.
<stevieh> dann mach deine Hintergründe mal weiter kaputt.
<x2xx3x> warum sollen die kapput werden?
<stevieh> das müsstest du doch wissen ;-)
<x2xx3x> und k1l_ ja das mit den mauswegen stimmt schon
<x2xx3x> nach ner zeit auf nem anderen system fallen die einem halt aber nicht immer ein und wenn man mehrere nutzen möchte um sich mal umzusehen was es alles gibt wird das für mich fast unmöglich
<x2xx3x> egal - fakt ist für mich ist unity nicht das was ich mir unter einer desktopoberfläche vorstelle. Da könnt ich nen MAC auch nehmen vom look and feel
<x2xx3x> bedient sich wie ein smartphone
<x2xx3x> so - windowmanager adee.. compiz okee - transparenz hergestellt menüs blieben erhalten
<x2xx3x> transparenz passt auch.. 
<x2xx3x> alles in allem danke für die hilfe, insbesondere für die mate-installations hilfe
<x2xx3x> jetzt passt das so wie ich mir das vorstelle.
<x2xx3x> ich würd mich halt nicht so auf die standards versteifen. wozu hat man denn immerhin ein linux, oder? :)
<maredebianum> Hallo, ich krieg gerade mein Wireless nicht mehr an des Start, nm sagt, das sei managed. Soweit ich erinnere, nutzte ich einmal den Killswitch, danach wars aus. In interfaces steht nichts, wo kann das managed noch herrühren? tlp (Thinkpad powermanagement) habe ich auch schon deaktiviert, keine Änderung
<stevieh> rfkill list in ein pastebin
<maredebianum> stevieh: phy0 soft/had blocked: yes steht drin (zu kurz fürn pastebin)
<stevieh> maredebianum: na, dann mussu das unblocken.
<stevieh> man rfkill
<maredebianum> also sowas: hard blocked = ich Dussel hab den (Hardware-)Schalter wohl umgelegt und vergessen, dass. Trotzdem was gelernt, Danke
<jokrebel> so - neue SSD ist eingebaut. Installation und Update incl. apt-clone am laufen. Wie mach ich das nacher genau mit dem "restlichen Umzug" nachher? Altes System hatte / und /swap. Neu habe ich /home separat angelegt (also / /swap und /home). per rsync klappte das hier schon mal recht annehmbar. Leider weis ich nicht mehr genau wie ich da vorgegangen bin und hatte auch noch kein separates /home zu dem
<jokrebel> Zeitpunkt.
<stevieh> man rsync? :-)
<stevieh> tar cf - data01 | (cd /foo; tar xvf - )
<stevieh> sowas find ich btw. hybscher. Aber vor allem: die user vorher passend anlegen.
<ppq> wozu denn das separate home oO
<stevieh> damit der platz von der SSD auch ordentlich verschwendet wird
<jokrebel> ppq: Was spricht dagegen? Hörte, dass mache vieles einfacher
<stevieh> das macht IMHO nix einfacher.
<ppq> habe noch kein legitimes argument dafür gehört. außer wenn man das home aus dem netzwerk mountet oder mehrere distributionen auf dem rechner hat, die das gleiche /home nutzen sollen.
<stevieh> das schützt einem maximal im Multiuser environment vorm desaster
<stevieh> wenn das ein "single user" rechner ist, würde ich davon abraten
<ppq> stevieh++
<ppq> und.. wieso sollte einen das bei multiuser systemen vorm desaster retten? oO
<jokrebel> na toll
<ppq> naja, jetzt kannste es auch so lassen
<Art257> hallo zusammen
<jokrebel> also besser nochmal anfangen?
<ppq> das ist den aufwand nu auch nicht wert
<stevieh> jokrebel: ahwas. home wegmachen, partition vergrössern, home anlegen.
<stevieh> ppq: hey, das ist ne SSD. 
<stevieh> da ist jedes bit wertvoll.
<k1l_> bei den 1TB ssds ist jede bit wertvoll? :)
<stevieh> ok, ich bekomm die auch nicht voll ;-)
<Art257> habe ein backup meiner musik und will sie neu sortieren. *.mp3 verstreut in mehreren ordnern. all diese mp3's sollen in einen einzigen ordner. wie mach ich das. mit mv oder mit find?
<Art257> oder beides und einer |
<Art257> ?
<k1l_> aber mit extra home kann man beim reinstall einfach die /home wieder einbinden und nicht formatieren lassen. das ist bei unseren pappenheimern hier wohl nicht verkehrt :)
<k1l_> find kann mit exec ja auch direkt befehle anwenden. aber für regexp fehlt mir der hirnschmalz :)
<nagetier> auch will ich .cache nicht innerhalb von /
<stevieh> macht alle was ihr wollt. Aber entweder hat man zuwenig platz für Programme oder für seine Daten... ich habs aufgegeben.
<nagetier> daten kommen hier nicht ins /home.. und prg nach /usr/local, aber das macht jeder wie er mag
<k1l_> nen klassisches ext4 kann man mit nem live ubuntu ja auch resizen zur not.
<Art257> find /media/uName/TOSHIBA\ EXT/Backup/F/ -type f -name "*.mp3" wenn ich das eintippe macht er schon das richtige. er findet alle mp3's im verzeichniss
<Art257> jetzt nur noch das kopieren
<Art257> :8
<jokrebel> ja also das mit dem root und home getrennt wär mir schon ganz recht. Aber wie zieh ich nun nochmal am einfachsten (und was alles) per USB-Adapter von der alten HDD auf die neue SSD?
<stevieh> partitionen anlegen und das wie oben mit tar machen. Fertig.
<stevieh> achso und dafür mit nem live system starten.
<stevieh> danach noch uuids treten wo nötig und zur sicherheit ein artikel über grub wieder herstellen hinlegen. Aber du sagtest ja, dass es legacy ist.
<stevieh> also grub musste schon neu installieren.
<stevieh> Art257: man find gibt glaub ich beispiele, wie exec geht
<jokrebel> wenn ich das jetzt mit tar machen würde, hätt ich mir ja gleich die "Neuinstallation" und das nachinstallieren meiner Lieblingspakets per apt-clone sparen können und clonezilla nutzen. Oder?
<stevieh> ja :-)
<k1l_> warum nicht einfach mit dd alles rüberbügeln. dann partitionen ggfs erweitern wenn der neue platz größer ist. ggfs uuids anpassen. fertig
<stevieh> weil der neue platz eher kleiner ist?
<k1l_> k.a.
<stevieh> sagte er neulich. 
<nagetier> warum die uuid angepasst werden sollen ist mir nicht klar, das system wurde doch kopiert?
<stevieh> stimmen die uuids bei platten dann? 
<nagetier> hm.. 
<stevieh> ich weiss gar nicht, wo die uuids bei festplatten/partitionen herkommen... bringt die der Storch?
<k1l_> generell ist der kopiervorgang da eh das, was am längsten dauert.
<k1l_> selbst eine neuinstallation mit einrichten ist da fast genau so schnell. erst recht wenn man sich da noch 2 wochen gedanken macht :)
<jokrebel> ersten ist die "neue" nur halb so groß wie die "alte" (nur von den Partitionsgrößen; Benutzter Platz passt reichlich) - und wich wollt halt bewust (wie schon beim letzten Umzug von HDD 32bit auf neue HDD 64bit) wieder mit rsync machen, weil das hinreichend klappte.
<stevieh> k1l_: das kommt drauf an, wie arg man sein system "individualisiert" hat. Ich bräuchte locker 1-2 Wochen...
<k1l_> wo ist denn jetzt das problem, jokrebel ?
<k1l_> stevieh: "ich will meine ungenutzten daten genau da wo ich sie vorher nicht genutzt habe" ;p
<stevieh> :-)
<jokrebel> k1l_: Und die Neueinrichtung und Nachinstallation der mir wichtigen Programme ist ja schon durch. Es geht nur noch um den Umzug des Home und Configzeugs
<k1l_> man kann ja einfachst die ordner der programme vom alten home selektiv ins neue home kopieren
<stevieh> wenn du mitten über dem atlantik ein dxf aufmachen willst und vergessen hast, opencad zu installieren.
<jokrebel> k1l_: Dass ich nicht mehr weis, was für rsync_Voodoo ich damals nutzte
<stevieh> tar kinder. tar.
<k1l_> stevieh: https://xkcd.com/1168/
<stevieh> also komm. tar ist nun wirklich affig. sendmail konfigurieren... ok, das wäre was anderes.
<jokrebel> und ich dachte, ich hatte das dann auch ohne LiveCD getätigt
<stevieh> wenn du den rest hast, brauchst du für home umziehen keinen live CD mehr.
<jokrebel> ok - die alte HDD hängt im neu gebooteten neuen SSD-System als /media/me/c231..... - sollte da dann ein "rsync -avze /media/me/c231..../home/ /home" passen? 
<jokrebel> k1l_: nagetier: ?
<nagetier> jokrebel, kann ich die nicht aus dem kopf sagen, sorge dafür das die rechte korrekt übertragen werden.. me würde cp dazu nutzen
<nagetier> dir*
<jokrebel> nagetier: Was wär an cp besser?
<nagetier> jokrebel, nichts, es würde den Job genauso erledigen.. ich selber verwende rsync viel zu selten
<jokrebel> mach das auch gerne per cp. Nur soll halt möglichst dann nach dem nächsten Reboot der Rechner sein, wie mit der alten Platte
<nagetier> aber auch für cp müsste ich nachlesen
<jokrebel> hm..
<nagetier> jokrebel, sorge für die rechte, und alles ist gut
<jokrebel> weis halt nur, dass ich es schon mal per rsync vor ein paar Wochen relativ Schmerzfrei hinbekam
<nagetier> jokrebel, und IMHO reicht ein cp -Ra aus
<jokrebel> ist das schneller? (oder was meinst Du mit "ausreichen"?)
<nagetier> jokrebel, kann ja nichts passieren.. führe aus, kontrolliere, behalte die alte HDD funktional und alles ist gut
<nagetier> jokrebel, Rechte übertragen und alle Verzeichnistiefen übertragen
<nagetier> -übertragen
<jokrebel> ...außer ich nutzt es "verkehrt herum" und jag das frischinstallierte auf die "alte" :-/
<k1l_> jokrebel: es gibt bestimmt 100 wege das home jetzt zu kopieren. welchen du nimmst ist völlig egal. einige brauchen vlt 1-5 schritte nachher um es gerade zu biegen. aber das überlegen vorher verbrennt schon mehr zeit als man nachher braucht
<k1l_> baller das zeug aus dem alten home, was du haben willst halt rüber und gut ist. wenn es total schief geht löschte halt den home ordner und kopierst nochmal neu
<jokrebel> k1l_: Siehe letztes Post. Ich hab halt grad n bissl Bammel. So schwer verständlich?
<nagetier> jokrebel, bei cp ist es 'cp -Ra QUELLE ZIEL' .. und mounte die HDD noch nur lesend
<k1l_> jokrebel: du hast doch ein backup. 
<nagetier> s/noch/doch/
<jokrebel> k1l_: Nur ein relativ asltes
<nagetier> jokrebel, was ich definitiv vorschlagen würde
<k1l_> jokrebel: du kopierst doch gerade von deinem backup. das wird ja nicht gelöscht
<nagetier> k1l_, kann passieren, wenn man Quelle und Ziel vertauscht.. daher lesend mounten
<nagetier> s/lesend/ro/
<k1l_> und von /media/...../home/ zu /home kopiert halt auch nur die user im home zum neuen home. ich würde da direkt die unterordner des users in  das home des neuen users ballern
<k1l_> jokrebel: jagut, quelle und ziel ist da halt das cli einmaleins.
<jokrebel> und die Slashes
<nagetier> k1l_, mit cp -Ra wäre doch alles gut, oder übersehe ich da etwas?
<jokrebel> nagetier: also sollte "cp -Ra /media/me/c231..../home/ /home" passen? Oder passt da was mit den / noch nicht?
<nagetier> jokrebel, ne, das sieht IMHO gut aus
<k1l_> jokrebel: oder nimm halt einfach nautilus im desktop.
<jokrebel> gerne auch  "cp -Ra /media/me/c231..../home/me/ /home/me" 
<nagetier>  /home/, weil home selber nicht nur der Inhalt, nach /home, weil genau dort hin
<jokrebel> öhm
<nagetier> jokrebel, gibt es nur "me" innerhalb von /home?
<k1l_> alles markieren, strg+c rüber zum eigenen home, strg+v. die rückfragen zum überschreiben mit "ja immer" beantworten. warten, fertig
<jokrebel> ja
<nagetier> oktay, führe es aus, es kann nichts passieren
<nagetier> jokrebel, 
<nagetier> sry
<jokrebel> k1l_: Und das macht Nautilus mit Unterverzeichnissen UND Versteckten Sachen?
<nagetier> glaube nicht, auch wird es nicht die Rechte beibehalten
<nagetier> aber ich will da nicht ins Wort fallen, 100% sicher bin ich mir leider nur selten :/
<k1l_> jokrebel: drückste halt strg+h vorher
<nagetier> sonst würde ich mich auch anders ausdrücken :) -- aber cp -Ra macht es, glaube mir, jedenfalls macht es nichts kaputt.. binde die HDD ro ein, und alles ist gut
<k1l_> jokrebel: falls die rechte nicht passen ballerst halt nacher ein chown -R neueruser:neueruser über den user ordner im home
<k1l_> aber wenn wir jetzt noch 2 tage drüber reden, dann wird es auch nicht besser :)
<nagetier> evtl ist bis dahin ein neues Tool draußen :)
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<nagetier> jokrebel, mach einfach, nimm cp
<nagetier> was soll passieren, notfalls machst halt nochmal neu, das übt ;) der HDD, deiner Sicherung, passiert so nichts
<nagetier> jokrebel, -a verwendet -R, siehe man.. cp -a reicht also aus :)
<jokrebel> oh man. Ich könnt vermutlich schon langfertig sein, wenn dieser blöde extern-Adapter sich nicht immer wieder aushängen würde
<k1l_> woot?
<nagetier> jokrebel, wackligen?
<jokrebel> nagetier: scheint so
<nagetier> das wäre mir ja nicht geheuer
<jokrebel> vermutlich will der beide USB-Stecker (trotz externem Strom)
<jokrebel> zumindest läufts nun schon deutlich länger
<Matze202> Hi ;) ich möchte die von mir lokal eingerichtete Subdomain nur über den Port 80 aus meinem lokalen Netzwerk erreichbar machen, ist das möglich?
<Robert_Zenz> Matze202, warte mal kurz...du hast eine Domaine?
<bekks> Worüber wenn nicht über Port 80 ist sie denn sonst noch erreichbar?
<Matze202> Robert_Zenz: also es geht um eine auf meinem Apache2 lokal für meinen vhost eingerichtete Subdomain
<Robert_Zenz> Matze202, wenn der Apache lokal auf deinem Rechner laeuft ist das das doch ohnehin Netzwerk-lokal...oder hast du forwarindg eingerichtet?
<Matze202> bekks: sorry bin noch nicht so ganz fit mit Linux (Ubuntu), aber zur Zeit ist sie nicht aus dem Netzwerk erreichbar
<Matze202> Robert_Zenz: neee forwarding hab ich noch nix eingerichtet, hab nur in der conf vom apache2 und der /etc/hosts die Subdomain eingerichtet
<k1l_> du kannst aus dem selben netzwerk nicht so tun als wenn dein request von aussen aus dem internet kommt.
<Robert_Zenz> Matze202, und du hast vor dieses einzurichten und willst die subdomain nur aus dem lokalen erreichbar haben?
<Matze202> k1l_: mmhhh schade, ich wollte nicht das ganze Netzwerk öffnen, da noch windows Rechner im netzwerk sind, von früher kannte ich es, dass man bei dem Router einiges einstellen konnte, aber in meiner Fritzbox 7490 hab ich leider nichts mehr dazu gefunden
<k1l_> Matze202: du kannst ports weiterreichen. oder eben eine DMZ einstellen für den server.
<Matze202> Robert_Zenz: genau, es ist ja keine Subdomain von einer richtigen Domain, sondern habe halt sowas wie xyz.local genommen, denn die localhost geht ja nicht von einem anderen Medium aus dem Netzwerk
<k1l_> aber trotzdem kannst du die externe domain nicht intern erreichen. mach doch einfach die lokale-ip oder den lokalen hostname
<Matze202> k1l_: thx, DMZ kannte ich noch nicht, da schau ich gleich mal nach
<Matze202> k1l_: ich will ja auch keine externe Domain in meinem Netzwerk haben, sondern halt von anderen geräten über ne kurze adresse ohne umständlich über ports oder ips auf meinen localen virtualen Host kommen können, weil ich da was von meinem Smartphone aus testen möchte
<Robert_Zenz> Matze202, du kannst grundsaetzlich in der htaccess mit IPs arbeiten...aber irgendwie habe ich deinen Anwendungsfall noch nicht durchschaut.
<Robert_Zenz> Matze202, nur um sicher zu gehen: Du hast einen Server bei dir im Netzwerk, dieser soll auch vom Internet aus zugreifbar sein?
<k1l_> Matze202: du brauchst dann keine einstellungen im router
<Matze202> Robert_Zenz: Nein
<k1l_> Matze202: welchen hostname hast du denn bei dem ubuntu server gesetzt?
<Robert_Zenz> Matze202, nein zum server oder nein zum Internet?
<Matze202> Robert_Zenz: (Nein -> Internet) Mein Rechner ist zugleich mein Lokaler Server und auf den darauf eingerichteten Virtuellen Host, auf diesen vhost möchte ich über eine local eingerichtete Adresse (nicht IP oder Port abhängig) von meinem Smartphone aus dem selben Netzwerk zugreifen können.
<Robert_Zenz> Matze202, jetzt bin ich dabei...du willst das alle Rechner den Namen kennen.
<Matze202> k1l_: also der normale localhost ist geblieben, nur der vhost hat von diesem rechner aus sowieso php70.localhost und für netzwerkseitig habe ich php70.local eingerichtet, weil ich vermutete, dass dieses localhost eventuell probleme bereiten könnte
<Robert_Zenz> Matze202, ich hab das "nur erreichbar lokales netz" misverstanden, sorry.
<Matze202> Robert_Zenz: kein Problem, "Namen" meinst du die in der conf vom apache und der im /etc/hosts eingerichtete adresse oder?
<k1l_> Matze202: welcher hostname ist es denn?
<k1l_> Matze202: eigentlich sollte dein server per gewähltem hostname erreichbar sein
<Robert_Zenz> Matze202, ja, genau, der name den du dem Server vergeben hast.
<Matze202> k1l_: das ist die php70.local
<k1l_> wenn du dich per ssh auf dem server einloggst steht dann da "user@php70.local:"?
<Matze202> Robert_Zenz: genau, also ich möchte auf meinem smartphone die php70.local eingeben können und dann die Seite von meinem vhost sehen können
<Matze202> k1l_: keine ahnung, hab ich noch nicht gemacht
<k1l_> Matze202: jedes gerät hat einen hostname.
<Robert_Zenz> Matze202, dann bin ich raus...ich kann diese "wir schreien die Namen aller Geraete durchs netzwerk" Dienste nicht leiden, und die einzige andere Idee die ich habe ist einen lokalen DNS einzurichten der den Namen kennt.
<Matze202> k1l_: ssh: connect to host php70.local port 22: Connection refused
<k1l_> Matze202: ok. sie administrierst du die kiste?
<Matze202> Robert_Zenz: genau sowas dns mäsiges aber halt local für mein netzwerk meine ich ja auch, aber hab leider noch nix dazu gefunden ;(
<zerofrost> guten abend zusammen
<Matze202> k1l_: wie meinste das?
<k1l_> Matze202: vergiss mal den ganzen kram
<k1l_> Matze202: wie ist der kacke hostname von der ubuntu kiste die da server spielt?
<k1l_> da du da kein ssh zu nutzen scheinst, hast du da ja nen dekstop laufen. also mach einfach ein terminal auf und guck was der da als user@hostname als prompt anzeigt
<Matze202> Lapps
<Matze202> k1l_: Lapps ist der Hostname
<k1l_> dann sollte der rechner per "Lapps" erreichbar sein im netzwerk
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername/   << hier mal die basics
<zerofrost> ich habe ein apple keyboard und wollte mal wissen wie ich die F-Tasten nutzen kann. am liebsten durch ein selbst eingefügten tastenkürzel 
<Matze202> k1l_: thx, funktioniert, nun hab ich noch die Firewall am laufen, da wollte ich ungern alle Ports freigeben
<k1l_> Matze202: den router musste gar nichts ändern
<Matze202> k1l_: meinte die Ports von der Ubuntu Firewall die ich aktiv habe (ich weiß, dies soll überflüssig sein, wie mir von anderen mitgeteilt wurde) aber ich fühle mich halt bissel sicherer hinter der Firewall
<k1l_> vergiss das ganze firewall wissen was die bei windows verkauft wurde
<Matze202> k1l_: mmhhh, alles mist oder was?
<Matze202> k1l_: ich habe Gufw drauf, aber da kann ich irgendwie scheinbar nur alle Eingänge erlauben und nicht nur die des Ports 80 freigeben wenn ich es brauch
<k1l_> nein. aber ich glaube kaum, dass du da highskill rules gesetzt hsat. also machste alles auf oder alles zu. und dann ist die frage warum du einen port, wo eh nix passiert, zu machen willst.
<Robert_Zenz> Matze202, entgegen was man bei Windows stets erzaehlt bekommt, ein "offener" Port tut nichts solange nicht ein Dienst dahinter sitzt und lauscht.
<k1l_> und erreichbar ist das ding aus dem internet eh nicht, weil die fritzbox ja nicht weiß an welchen rechner er das paket auf port 80 schicken soll. (wenn du keine forward regeln gesetzt hast in der fritze)
<k1l_> kannst dir auch ne ubuntu cd unters kopfkissen legen, das schützt dich genau so :)
<Matze202> ok, wenn ihr meint, da komm ich schonmal per Lapps auf meinen localhost, aber wie komm ich nun auf den vhost?
<k1l_> was hast du denn als vhost gesetzt?
<k1l_> Lapps ist der hostname. also kannste da ne subdomain setzen blah.Lapps
<Matze202> meinst du in der conf?
<Matze202> k1l_: <VirtualHost *:80>
<Matze202>     ServerName php70.local
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/Virtual_Hosts/
<k1l_> servername ist doch falsch
<Matze202> k1l_: vom rechner wo der server drauf ist, funktionierte der Servername
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalhostSubdomain   hier nochmal explizit für ne subdomain
<Matze202> k1l_: ok thx, ich schau mal ;)
<Matze202> k1l_: mein Apache  hat keine /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<k1l_> braucht man nciht. geht um die sites-enabled
<k1l_> seit ner zeit wird bei debian und ubuntu die httpd.conf nicht mehr genutzt
<Matze202> k1l_: Was meintest oben mit dem Servername ist doch falsch?
<k1l_> oder halt eher die /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ist da gemeint anstatt der httpd.conf
<k1l_> der blah.local geht halt nur innerhalb des rehcners
<Matze202> k1l_: ja, hab ich leider auch festgestellt, aber gibts da noch ne möglichkeit das aus dem netzwerk nutzen zu können? 
<k1l_> setz halt die subdomain, dann kannste die mit blah.Lappes nutzen
<Matze202> hab ich dochh oder meinst du vor dem port in der Zeile über dem Servernamen?
<Matze202> k1l_: also auf meinem Rechner funktioniert der Zugriff, aber aus dem Netzwerk (vom Smartphone) komm ich leider nicht auf die adresse ;(
<k1l_> mach mal: blah.Lappes.fritz.box
<Matze202> k1l_: geht auch nicht
<Matze202> k1l_: ohne dem vom vhost gehts, aber nicht mit dem ;(
<k1l_> welchen vhost?
<Matze202> k1l_: na das php70 davor, was du mit blah geschrieben hattest
<k1l_> hast du denn die richtige subdomain angelegt und aktiviert?
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-04
<Matze202> k1l_: 127.0.0.1	php70.lapps steht im /etc/hosts
<k1l_> du musst die subdomain im apache einstellen
<k1l_> kleines l?
<k1l_> du weißt, dass linux groß und kleinschreibung beachtet? überall?
<Matze202> k1l_: hab beides getestet und ich schau gerade wie die apache zeilen waren
<k1l_> setz mal "localhost" stattdessen ein.
<Matze202> für localhost habe ich separat eine zeile drin
<Matze202> k1l_: <VirtualHost *php70.localhost:80>
<Matze202>     ServerName php70.localhost
<Matze202> das steht jetzt in der  conf vom apache und funktioniert auch mit der php70.lapps
<Matze202> k1l_: aber halt leider nur von diesem rechner und nicht vom anderen gerät
<Matze202> naja ich geh erstmal schlafen, ciaoi ung gn8 ;)
<toXel> Hey hab mal ne Frage: Ich hab eine Variation von diesem Laptop hier: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Acer-Aspire-V3-371-36M2-Notebook.122339.0.html
<toXel> das hat nur einen kombinierten audio eingang
<toXel> unter windows funktioniert es das ich dann mit einem handy headset input und output bekomme
<toXel> aber unter Ubuntu/Linux bekomm ich es einfach nicht zum laufen
<toXel> es wird kein Mikro Signal erkannt
<sdx23> toXel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1359803 koennte einen Versuch wert sein
<sdx23> bzw. auch mal rausfinden, welcher audio chipsatz das ist und dann danach googeln
<toXel> okay das werd ich mal anschauen wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Danke sdx23!
<z3r0fr0st> hallo zusammen :)
<z3r0fr0st> ich bräuchte ein klein wenig hilfe bei einer tastatur problematik
<z3r0fr0st> ich nutze ein apple keyboard wo die fn funktionkeys dauerhaft fürs multimedia belegt sind. ich hin und wieder benötige ich aber auch die F1-F12 (bei apple gehts bis F19). ich möchte die mediafunktionen ungerne aufgeben um die F-tasten wieder zu nutzen daher meine frage
<z3r0fr0st> ist es denn möglich die nicht genutzten F-tasten zu mindest beispielsweise mit F1-F3 zu belegen?
<sdx23> z3r0fr0st: xmodmap hilft
<sdx23> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap/
<mgolisch> ?
<mgolisch> muss man nicht einfach nur die fn taste + FX taste drücken?
<mgolisch> bei meinem macbook ist das so
<z3r0fr0st> falls es zu umständlich ist, oder nicht so realisiert werden kann wie ich es mir wünsche. gibts doch die virtuelle tastatur
<z3r0fr0st> ich nutze nur eine apple tastatur
<z3r0fr0st> da gibts keine fn taste
<z3r0fr0st> die scheint hier dauerhaft betätigt zu sein
<sdx23> dann ist das command oder sowas.
<mgolisch> muss ja irgend eine art modifier sein, sonst kann man die tasten ja nicht mehrfach belegen
<z3r0fr0st> ich kenn mich mit xmodmap leider gar nicht aus, möchte da nichts verstellen was ich dann bereuen würde :-)
<sdx23> z3r0fr0st: such den Modifier, den gibt es. Und zu xmodmap: Wiki-Seite lesen. Ist sehr gut erklaert und man kann nichts kaputt machen, im Zweifel neu booten bzw. die Configdatei die man erstellt hat loeschen.
<z3r0fr0st> also wenn es eine lösung geben würde die fn taste durch eine der freien F-keys oder einem tastenkützel zu belegen wäre das super
<mgolisch> der fn key ist neben home?
<mgolisch> ach ne da steht IN für insert
<mgolisch> https://irwinhkwan.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/fn-key-mac.jpg
<mgolisch> nee da steht definitf fn
<mgolisch> deine tastatur hat das nicht?
<mgolisch> @ z3r0fr0st 
<z3r0fr0st> ich glaub ich hatte das mal mit dem xmodmap indem ich 2 tasten mit einerner tauschen musste ([^] <=> [><])
<mgolisch> es muss diesen button geben wenn die F tasten mehrfach belegt sind
<z3r0fr0st> OHHHHHHH doch es funktioniert ja 
<z3r0fr0st> das hat noch nie wirklich unter linux funktioniert
<z3r0fr0st> mgolisch, hat geklappt
<mgolisch> ok
<z3r0fr0st> danke euch
<z3r0fr0st> aber das hat früher nie gefunkt
<z3r0fr0st> wundert mich
<z3r0fr0st> danke für die hilfe, wünsch euch nen schönes wochenende
<jokrebel> hmhmhm - mein Umzung von Festplatte auf SSD hat leider sämtliche Drucker nicht übernommen. Wo wär diese Config versteckt?
<ppq> jokrebel, wahrscheinlich irgendwo in den tiefen von /etc
<ppq> stichwort ist: cups
<k1l> kurz neu einrichten geht nicht?
<ppq> jo, wär wohl das einfachste
<sdx23> wie kann das ueberhaupt passieren?
<k1l> könnte am wackelkontakt im kabel gelegen haben. der kopiervorgang hat wohl öfters ausgesetzt
<sdx23> dann - nochmal machen. Wer weisz was da noch so draufgegangen ist.
<ppq> oder einfach gleich neu installieren :) und dann cherry picking mit den daten machen beim rüberkopieren, am besten nur die nutzdaten
<jokrebel> hab eh neu installiert gehabt. Paketliste nachinstalliert mit apt-clone und dann nur das /home kopiert
<jokrebel> k1l: Und ja - kurz die drei Drucker neu einrichten geht wohl am schnellsten.
<nagetier> jokrebel, dann wird er die Drucker auch nicht übernommen haben
<jokrebel> Danke an alle
<Wabuo> Hey ich würde gerne mit awk einen teil einiger Dateinamen löschen. Zum Beispiel "Irgend ein - Name-irgendWelcher.müll.txt" dh. alles zwischen dem letzten '-'(minus) und dem letzten '.'(punkt). Ergebnis sollte 
<Wabuo>  "Irgend ein - Name.txt" sollte so aussehen ...
<ppq> muss es awk sein? du könntest auch "rename" nutzen, das ist für genau sowas entwickelt worden
<sdx23> Wabuo: d.h. du willst eine Textdatei bearbeiten? Dann ist awk richtig. Willst du tatsächlich Dateinamen bearbeiten, nutze rename oder vidir.
<ppq> Wabuo, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rename/
<Wabuo> Oo nice rename kannte ich noch nicht ... Kann ich damit das letzte auftreten eines Zeichens als Kriterium verwenden?
<mikee7> Wabuo: siehe auch mmv
<Wabuo> ok sieht so aus als ob rename genau dass ist was ich brauch ... danke
<ppq> Wabuo, rename -v 's/-[^-]*\.([^.]*)$/\.$1/' "Irgend ein - Name-irgendWelcher.müll.txt"
<ppq> regexp-magie <3
<Wabuo> wow DANKE war gerade in perl tutorials versunken ...
<ppq> musste auch 10min basteln an dem teil
<Wabuo> da bräuchte es mal ein kliki bunti program zum zusammen klicken ... wer kann so was den bitte ohne zu testen aus dem ff ...
<ppq> gibt GUIs für rename, aber die macht der regulären ausdrücke möcht ich nicht missen
<ppq> wie sonst soll man dem computer genau sagen was man will
<Wabuo> Ich auch nicht, aber jedes mal ne Stunde zu brauchen bis es läuft wies soll - in der Zeit hätte ichs auch von Hand geschafft =(
<sysdef> KDE: http://www.krename.net/ , und http://gprename.sourceforge.net/ http://www.infinicode.org/code/pyrenamer/
<sysdef> oh, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pyRenamer/
<ppq> mit etwas übung (wissen wo's steht) geht das meist schneller als alles einzeln umzubenennen. und mehr spaß macht es auch
<Wabuo> mehr spaß machts sonst wäre ich nicht hier ...
<Wabuo> übrigens danke für die Links =)
<Wabuo> pp, Tja irgend was mach ich falsch ein ausführen von < rename -v 's/-[^-]*\.([^.]*)$/\.$1/' ./* > gibt nur nen Fehler =(
<ppq> und zwar?
<Wabuo> ppq: die help Seite ...
<ppq> vielleicht das falsche rename
<Wabuo> ppq: nicht genug Argumente
<ppq> ja, dann ists das falsche rename
<Wabuo> ppq: ???
<ppq> rename -V
<ppq> /usr/bin/rename using File::Rename version 0.20
<ppq> das kommt bei mir.
<ppq> ist aus dem paket "rename"
<ppq> anscheinend gibt es drei versionen. der befehl /usr/bin/rename wird über das alternatives system verwaltet
<ppq> Wabuo, → sudo apt-get install rename
<ppq> das paket gibt es anscheinend erst seit vivid
<ppq> wenn du noch ubuntu 14.04 nutzt gibts das noch nicht
<Wabuo> ppq: habs gefunden ... danke! Oh man =)
<Wabuo> ppq: Archlinux nutzen und heimlich im ubunt-de chanel um Hilfe fragen rächt sich halt doch Oo =) 
<ppq> ...
<morsmors> test
<_moep_> durchgefallen
<tortellini> moin
<tortellini> jemand hier?
<koegs> Nicht mal ne Minute gewartet
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-05
<jokrebel> Moin. Was bedeutet bei Psensors die "obere und untere Grenze" der Sensoren? Irgendwie ist das bei mir ständig rot
<spY|da> jokrebel, http://wpitchoune.net/psensor/screenshots/psensor-last.png?
<jokrebel> spY|da: Bei meiner Version kann man da je einen oberen und einen unteren Wert pro Sensor einstellen
<jokrebel> http://i.imgur.com/qCSK3QG.png
<k1l_> das eben ein alarm losgeht
<k1l_> ich weiß nicht wo da das problem ist?
<spY|da> Richtig, damit stellst du ein wo die obere und untere Grenze ist, und du kriegst eine Benachrichtigung wenn die Temperatur über oder unter der Grenze ist
<jokrebel> Ach! Da muss man pro "unteren Wert auf Null stellen" jeweils mit OK das Fenster schließen und wieder neu aufmachen, damit der das "für alle Sensoren" sich auch merkt! Sehr intuitiv
<jokrebel> Was wird sich wohl hinter "temp2" (acpitz-virtual-0temp2) und "Physical id 0" (coretemp-isa-000 Physical id 0) verbergen? Es gibt auch noch CPU, GPU, Core0 und Core1.
<jokrebel> Hat da der Prozessor 4 Sensoren oder wie?
<k1l_> mainboard sensoren
<k1l_> wenn du es genau wissen willst schau in die dokumentation vom mainboard welche sensoren wo sitzen
<jokrebel> hm
<oktay> oder mal mit der taschenlampe rein
<oktay> schauen
<oktay> nuvoton ict irgendwas bestimmt
<oktay> nct*
<sdx23> Kältespray hilft sonst auch beim Lokalisieren. Aber nicht zu viel auf den RAM geben ...
<gj> Jemand da, der sich mit Wacom-Tablets auskennt?
<Luyin> moin, ich hab hier ein problemchen mit enigmail unter ubuntu 14.04. gpg und gpg2 sind installiert, und ich hab meinen alten schlüssel widerrufen. dann hab ich nen neuen erstellt und beides mit dem schlüsselserver gesynct. jetzt kann ich aber trotzdem nach wie vor mails, die mit dem alten schlüssel verschlüsselt sind, öffnen, werd dabei halt jedes mal nach der passphrase gefragt. von nem andern rechner aus seh ich aber, dass
<Luyin>  der alte schlüssel widerrufen ist; der neue dagegen kann vom schlüsselserver nicht gezogen werden, den musste ich manuell auf den computer machen. ideen? 
<Luyin> should I provide more information?
<k1l_> liegen die schlüssel noch in deinem .gpg?
<Luyin> hups, vergessen dass ich ja auf deutsch gefragt hatte :P
<Luyin> öhm, meinst du die privaten oder die öffentlichen, k1l_ ?
<k1l_> wenn du die schlüssel noch bei dir auf dem rechner hat, dann nutzt er die auch noch zum entschlüsseln. egal ob widerrufen oder nicht.
<Luyin> also vermutlich die privaten
<k1l_> das widerufen macht man ja, damit einem ein anderer keine emails mehr mit dem alten schlüssel verschlüsselt.
<Luyin> aber funzen tuts trotzdem, solange der schlüssel existiert?
<k1l_> ja. das widerrufen hat mit dem lokalen nutzen des schlüssels nichts zu tun
<Luyin> okay alles klar
<Luyin> dann muss ich den alten key aber auch nich zwingend löschen
<Luyin> nur für den fall dass da doch noch mails reinflattern, die den alten nutzen
<k1l_> wenn du die alten mails nochmal angucken möchtest nicht
<Luyin> ok, danke k1l_ . ich glaub damit haben sich die "probleme" erledigt :)
<Yoshimo> wenn ich in den Systemeinstellungen von den binären NVIDIA-Treibern auf Nouveau umstelle und neustarte, bekomme ich keinen grafischen Loginbildschirm mehr bis ich wieder auf NVIDIA-352 zurückgehe. Die Karte ist alt genug um von Nouveau unterstützt zu werden und laut dmesg /lsmod wird der Treiber auch geladen.
<Yoshimo> Woran könnte der schwarze Bildschirm statt Loginmanager liegen?
<spY|da> lspci | grep vga
<spY|da> lspci | grep -i vga
<spY|da> Yoshimo, 
<Yoshimo> schon gesehen, ich muss nur nebenbei anderer Leute Probleme auch lsen ;)
<Yoshimo> spY|da: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] (rev a1) ,	Kernel driver in use: nouveau , brauchst mehr?
<spY|da> Yoshimo, hast du mal versucht alle nvidia treiber zu löschen?
<Yoshimo> ich hatte keinen mehr drauf, zum zurückbauen musste der Krimskrams nochmal komplett aus dem Netz geholt werden , da nich mal mehr lokal vorhanden.
<spY|da> Yoshimo, hast du mal nomodset probiert?
<spY|da> nomodeset
<Yoshimo> ne noch nicht, ich probiers mal aus
<irreleph4nt> Hi. Wenn ich auf einer Domain mehrere MX Records setzen kann, empfängt dann mein zweiter Ubuntu Server die Mail, wenn der erste offline ist?
<koegs> so ist es gedacht
<irreleph4nt> koegs: D.h. ich müsste beide Server nur regelmäßig synchronisieren, um keine Mails zu verlieren?
<koegs> wenn die sowohl postfix als auch mailstorage sind, ja
<irreleph4nt> koegs: Wie sage ich dann einem Client wie Thunderbird, dass er sich mit dem MX Server "Pool" verbinden soll, statt mit Server 1 oder 2?
<Yoshimo> nomodeset ändert nix, kubuntu logo und dann wird es schwarz.
<koegs> irreleph4nt: dafür hat man dns
<mrkramps> Yoshimo, welche desktopumgebung versuchst du denn zu starten?
<irreleph4nt> koegs: Heißt? Ich setze doch normalerweise jewiels einen A Record für jede IP.
<mrkramps> sag jetzt nicht KDE
<irreleph4nt> koegs: Die Server haben dann doch aber jeder einen A Record weil sie jewiels eine IP haben
<Yoshimo> mrkramps: dann muss ich leider schweigen
<mrkramps> nicht ernsthaft mit dem nouveau-treiber, oder?
<Yoshimo> doch
<mrkramps> aber mal so voll nicht!
<Yoshimo> hat früher auch schon funktioniert nur recht langsam
<Yoshimo> in Spielen
<mrkramps> Yoshimo, kommst du noch in die virtuelle konsole?
<Yoshimo> Konsole geht, nur grafisch mag er ned
<koegs> irreleph4nt: das geht nur mit dns failover oder mit nem loadbalancer vor den MDAs
<mrkramps> Yoshimo, ich halte das für vergebene mühe
<Yoshimo> ich weiß der binäre Treiber ist derzeit qualitativ besser, darum geht es aber nich.
<mrkramps> Yoshimo, welche kubuntu version verwendest du da denn?
<Yoshimo> 15:10
<mrkramps> Yoshimo, sry … ich find im netz keine lösungsansätze
<mrkramps> also nicht mal einen wirklichen ansatzpunkt
<ihmSelbst> tag zusammen
<ihmSelbst> habe irgendwie ein Brett vor dem Kopf, vielleicht kann jemand helfen? Habe ein Shopware 5 in einer Virtualbox aufgesetzt, wenn ich nun vom Host-System darauf zugreifen will, leitet er auf localhost/ubuntu/ statt 192.168.xy.z um, was in einem 404 endet...
<mrkramps> ihmSelbst, so spantan würde ich auf die netzwerkeinstellungen von VBox tippen
<mrkramps> versuch es mal mit "Bridged" statt "NAT"
<ihmSelbst> hm... ich kontrolliere die mal
<ihmSelbst> steht auf "Netzwerkbrücke"
<mrkramps> ok, das ist es dann nicht
<ihmSelbst> vielleicht sonst noch eine Idee? Mod_rewrite vielleicht?!
<mrkramps> haben host und guest bei dir definitiv unterschiedliche IPs?
<Inge5568> Huhu! Mein Dateimanager sieht unter "Netzwerk" nur ein Windows Netzwerk mit der klassischen alten "WORKGROUP". Ich hab keine Ahnung, wo das herkommt, denn einen XP-Rechner haben wir hier schon sehr lange nicht mehr...
<Inge5568> gibts da wohl irgendwie ein Default-Passwort oder kann man irgendwie was über dieses Netzwerk raufinden?
<ihmSelbst> host: 192.168.2.134 guest: 192.168.2.130
<mrkramps> Inge5568, habt ihr irgendwo Samba-Freigaben im Netzwerk?
<k1l_> ihmSelbst: gehts von nem anderen rechner im lan?
<Inge5568> mrkramps, nicht bewusst... kann man das irgendwie feststellen?
<ihmSelbst> hab ich noch nicht probiert... Ich schmeiss mal das Laptop an, moment
<mrkramps> Inge5568, normalerweise weiß man sowas :)
<k1l_> ihmSelbst: ich würde jetzt raten, dass da vbox irgendwas abgreift und umwandelt wenn es von einem anderen rechner geht. evtl muss man auch erstmal restarten für den netzwerk foo
<Inge5568> mrkramps, Jaja.
<mrkramps> Inge5568, soweit ich mich aber entsinne, ist es aber normal, dass dieser Eintrag da ist
<mrkramps> Inge5568, skeptisch kannst du werden, wenn in der workgroup auch tatsächlich freigegebene ordner zu finden sind
<Inge5568> mrkramps, die Sache ist halt die, dass ich hier einen Windows Laptop hätte, dessen Platte ich durchaus ganz gern übers Netzwerk ansprechen können würde
<Inge5568> mrkramps, um mir diesen peinlichen 20. Jahrhundert Diskettenpoll zu ersparen
<mrkramps> Inge5568, von linux auf windows zugreifen oder umgekehrt?
<Inge5568> mrkramps, jo
<mrkramps> ich vermute dann mal ersteres
<mrkramps> dazu musst du halt auf dem windows laptop entsprechend eine freigabe einrichten
<mrkramps> dieser vorgang sollte auch sehr gut dokumentiert sein im internet
<ihmSelbst> hm.. also auf dem hostsystem kann ich mit 192.168.2.130/joomla auf joomla zugreifen, bei 192.168.2.130/shopware ändert er die URL in localhost/shopware und mit dem Laptop kann ich die 130 noch nicht mal pingen :-/
<ihmSelbst> portfreigabe vielleicht?
<Inge5568> mrkramps, aber wo seh ich dann den Laptop auf dem Linux-System?
<mrkramps> Inge5568, sofern der windows-laptop standardmäßig in der arbeitsgruppe WORLGROUP ist, genau da in der dateiverwaltung
<Inge5568> mrkramps, das ist er aber natürlich nicht, da das heutzutage dort HEIMNETZGRUPPE heißt und die ist nirgends zu sehen
<Inge5568> mrkramps, deswegen frag ich mich ja, wo diese WORKGROUP herkommt
<exoplanet> Unterstützt Unity in 14.04 oder 16.04 window snapping in den Ecken? Sodass die Fenster geviertelt werden können.  
<mrkramps> Inge5568, der samba-client auf linux sucht da standardmäßig wohl nach freigaben
<Inge5568> mrkramps, aha. Also da ist standardmäßig ein Samba-Client drauf, von dem ich noch nie was gehört und den ich auch nicht bewusst eingerichtet habe, sondern der mit zich anderen Apps bei der Installation aufgespielt wurde
<Inge5568> mrkramps, dann ist es ein bisschen hart, mir zu unterstellen, ich kenn mich in meinem System zu wenig aus, meinst nicht auch?
<mrkramps> Inge5568, ich hatte nicht nach einem CLIENT gefragt, sondern danach, ob ein Samba-SERVER in deinem netzwerk freigaben bereitstellt
<mrkramps> der client ist nur zum verbinden, nicht um eigene freigaben einzurichten
<bekks> ihmSelbst: Klingt eher wie ein Netzwerkkonfigurationsproblem.
<ihmSelbst> ich kann seltsamerweise gar keine geräte unterander anpingen!? Keine ahnung was hier auf einmal los ist...
<topse123> Hallo zusammen
<bekks> ihmSelbst: Netzwerkproblem.
<ihmSelbst> tag topse123
<bekks> ihmSelbst: Welche Ubuntuversionen verwendest du auf deinen Rechnern?
<ihmSelbst> aber die Fritzbox an sich können alle anpingen... Ich gehe mal auf die suche
<ihmSelbst> 14.04
<bekks> ihmSelbst: Firewall abschalten. Ob Ping funktioniert oder nicht, sagt nur etwas darüber aus, obb Ping funktioniert. Sonst nichts.
<topse123> ich habe mal ne frage wegen google-chrome update: diese woche kam gleub ich version 49 raus aber ich habe noch 38 installiert
<bekks> topse123: Dann solltest du mal updaten.
<topse123> apt-get update und upgrade haben nix gebracht
<bekks> topse123: Je nachdem wie du Chrome damals installiert hast, kann das durchaus normal sein.
<k1l_> topse123: hast du das chrome ppa aktiv?
<bekks> topse123: Zeig bitte mal folgenden Ausgaben in einem Pastebin: "cat /etc/issue; sudo apt update;"
<topse123> ich denke über apt-get google-chrome-stable
<k1l_> topse123: pack mal ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" in einen pastebin bitte
<ihmSelbst> man wie peinlich.. Firewall abgeschaltet, ping und netzwerkzugriffe klappen. Jommla auf Virtualbox kann ich problemlos auch von anderen Rechnern aufrufen, shopware leitet auf localhost/shopware um.
<topse123> http://pastebin.com/H5Lh9xVG
<bekks> topse123: Du hast Chrome nicht über das Chrome PPA installiert.
<topse123> http://pastebin.com/07ZyWdDF
<topse123> hm ok
<ihmSelbst> bzw fällt mir gerade auch auf, dass auf der Virtualbox selbst auch localhost/shopware steht und aufgerufen wird, was hier natürlich klappt... Ich tippe mal auf Shopware selber... Ich checke da nochmal alle Einstellungen um Backend
<bekks> ihmSelbst: Deine Umleitung ist blöd konfiguriert, das ist der Grund.
<topse123> muss ich das ppa erst einbinden? und ist das paket wo in ubuntu dabei ist nicht immer aktuell?
<k1l_> topse123: geh mal in die systemeinstellungen, software &updates. dann in dne 3. tab. dort mal das chrome ppa anchecken
<ihmSelbst> wo konfiguriere ich die denn? bekks
<topse123> vieloen dank vorab schonmal für dei hilfe :)
<topse123> die
<bekks> ihmSelbst: Woher soll ich denn wissen, wo du welche Umleitungen konfiguriert hast? :)
<k1l_> topse123: bei einem upgrade werden die PPAs immer ausgemacht.
<mrkramps> der muss mal dringend seine sources.list aufräumen
<ihmSelbst> Das ist es ja, ich habe keine Umleitungen konfiguriert :-)
<bekks> ihmSelbst: Offensichtlich ja doch.
<bekks> 0305 214801 < ihmSelbst> man wie peinlich.. Firewall abgeschaltet, ping und netzwerkzugriffe klappen. Jommla auf Virtualbox kann ich problemlos auch von anderen Rechnern aufrufen, shopware leitet auf localhost/shopware um.
<bekks> ihmSelbst: HAst du selbst geschrieben.
<Inge5568> Was kann alles schlimmes passieren, wenn ich den Rechnernamen ändere?
<eternal-pain_> der rechnername könnte sich ändern
<bekks> Inge5568: Üblicherweise nichts, aber abhängig von den Diensten die du verwendest/betreibst, kann das bis hin zu "schreckliche Dinge" gehen.
<k1l_> Inge5568: der  artikel sagt was du machen musst https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername/
<ihmSelbst> ich hab's... Es lag an Shopware, hatte dort unter host "localhost" stehen. Nun in die IP geändert und nun klappt es...
<ihmSelbst> DANKE! :-)
<Inge5568> k1l_, den Artikel hatte ich gefunden, aber ich wollte sichergehen, dass ich mir da nicht unversehens was zerschieße
<k1l_> bei der falschen reihenfolge gibts probleme weil programme nciht mehr starten
<topse123> k1l_: ok habe wieder eingebunden, und nun via apt-get upgrade updaten?
<k1l_> topse123: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<topse123> mh ich kanns nicht aktivieren er verlangt noch einen key
<bekks> ?
<k1l_> topse123: pack die fehlermeldung mal i einen pastebin
<topse123> http://pastebin.com/5iLANwsS
<k1l_> ahjo. google hat die 32bit version gekickt.
<bekks> Ich sehe da genau nicht von irgendeinem fehlenden Key.
<k1l_> topse123: sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list"
<k1l_> und damit das ein update übersteht noch ein: sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome"
<topse123> nun kann ich es ohne fehler aktivieren, leider bringt der befehl full upgrade kein update von chrome
<bekks> Völlig normal.
<bekks> Denn du hast Chrome nicht aus dem PPA installiert.
<bekks> Deinstallier die alte Version und installier Chrome aus dem PPA.
<topse123> deinatsllieren mit remove?
<bekks> Oder auch mit purge, ja.
<topse123> ok thx
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-06
<seinzu> Schönen guten morgen wünsch ich
<seinzu> Falls irgend jemand wach sein sollte, ich bräuchte hilfe mit dem xserver
<mrkramps> seinzu, fragen!
<seinzu> In kurz: ich bekomme meinen tv nicht richtig als monitor zum laufen
<mrkramps> fehlerbild?
<seinzu> Könnte man sagen. Ich schreib eben ein pastebin um das problem und das system ausführlicher zu beschreiben
<k1l_> das ist aber eher eine video karte treiber sache dann
<mrkramps> schauen wir mal … ich hätte wegen TV zuerst auf EDID getippt, aber das klingt spannender
<seinzu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15302654/
<k1l_> adapter sinde oft ein problem. kannst ja mal ins xorg.log gucken was da so passiert
<k1l_> ist das echt nen semprom mit onboard graka? ist das ne amd gpu?
<seinzu> Ja. X1250 chip wenn ich mich richtig errinere. Der radeon treiber unterstützt die
<mrkramps> aber wie gut die noch unterstützt wird, sei mal daingestellt
<mrkramps> hast du das gerät mal an einem anderen monitor laufen gehabt?
<seinzu> Das gerät nein. Musste ubuntu aber an einem anderen pc auf dem usb stick installieren
<mrkramps> seinzu, hast du da ubuntu mit unity laufen?!
<seinzu> Hab schon überlegt ob der TC für unity einfach zu schwach und zu wenig ram hat, aber ja
<mrkramps> der ist total falsch für unity =D
<seinzu> Xubuntu besser?
<mrkramps> ich würde sogar eher lubuntu benutzen
<seinzu> Ich kanns ja mal versuchen. Ich find in der x.org.log auch keine fehler
<mrkramps> ich meine, 1GHz Sempron Single Core, 1GB RAM und nichtmal radeonHD
<mrkramps> und das arme gerät dann quälen mit compiz als fenstermanager
<seinzu> Die graka wird erkannt und auch die auflösungen
<mrkramps> einfach mal lubuntu live testen … normalerweise sollte das anständig laufen
<seinzu> Kann ich ja über tty installieren oder?
<mrkramps> ja
<seinzu> Dann such ich mal die commands dafür. Danke erstmal
<mrkramps> evtl. sollte man auch den bootsplash, also plymouth deaktivieren
<mrkramps> seinzu, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core
<mrkramps> oh schön, der sempron liegt in der leistung knapp unter einem Pentium III M
<k1l_> das ist echt ein sehr schmaler thinclient
<seinzu> Hab im büro den ltsp server nicht zum laufen bekommen da wollte ich es so versuchen
<seinzu> Kann ich den unity-core dann runterschmeißen?
<mrkramps> seinzu, ansich schon
<seinzu> Na mal schaun was rauskommt. Nach der installation mit startx starten?
<mrkramps> sudo service lightdm restart
<seinzu> mrkramps danke das hat schonmal stark geholfen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch die auflösung per terminal irgendwie ändern
<mrkramps> seinzu, was passt denn an der auflösung nicht?
<seinzu> Allein schon das ich per oberfläche keine einstellung speichern kann
<seinzu> Scheing jetzt aber zu funktionieren. Vielen lieben dank!
<jokrebel> Ich hatte bisher auf meiner Festplatte alles in /. Da ich nun ein separates home habe, möchte ich auch mein conky entsprechend anpassen. Dafür habe ich "/:$alignr${fs_used /}/${fs_size /}" dupliziert und also "/home:$alignr${fs_used /home}/${fs_size /home}" direkt darunter nochmal eingetragen. Soweit sogut - klappt. Aber ich habe darunter auch noch einen Balken "${fs_bar}". Kann man dem/denen auch "je
<jokrebel> Partition" beibringen? 
<jokrebel> Ah! "${fs_bar /home}" und "${fs_bar /}" scheint zu klappen.
<jokrebel> sorry for the noise
<uniCAT> HI
<uniCAT> Wirkt sich die Belegung von RAM-Slots bei unterschiedlichen RAM-Knochen (2&4GB) auf die allgemeine Zugriffs-&-BearbeitungsGeschwindigkeit aus?
<michel_> hallo
<frostschutz> uniCAT, wenn du integrierte grafik nutzt merkst du vielleicht einen unterschied von wenigen fps. sonst eher nix
<michel_> hab ein großes problem. ich wollte gestern python3 deinstallieren und installieren. und nun start startx  nicht mehr
<bekks> uniCAT: Das kommt auf dein Mainboard und die genauen Spezifikationen der RAM Module an. Und hat genau nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<bekks> michel_: X sollte man mit einem desktop manager starten, und nicht mit startx.
<michel_> ja das problem ist das er unter anderem probleme mir dem lsb-release, python3-apport und dem unattendet-upgrades
<uniCAT> frostschutz, ok. Vielen dank. Also im Allgemeinen ist mein Laptop ehe schwach. Ich habe mein RAM um 4GB erweitert und empfinde KEINE spürbare (schockierende) Verbesserung. Deshalb die Frage. Vielleicht ist das nur meine subjektive (ein wenig verstellte) Wahrnehmung. Aber danke für Deine Antwort FROSTI.
<bekks> michel_: Was denn für Probleme?
<michel_> bekks: paket lsb-release ist noch nicht konfiguriert
<frostschutz> uniCAT, die spürbare Verbesserung merkst du vor allem dann wenn der RAM vorher einfach nicht gereicht hat... schockierende Verbesserung gibts sonst nur noch mit SSD. Aber wenn der Laptop wirklich schwach ist kanns auch einfach an der CPU hängen (Netbook mit Atom ist nicht so spassig)
<bekks> michel_: Was ist denn die komplette Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a", kannst du das mal in einen Pastebin packen?
<michel_> er sagt nur no lsb moduls aviable und dadrunter nur ubuntu willy 15.10 usw
<bekks> michel_: Schieb die komplette Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<uniCAT> frostschutz, Pentium T4500, Dual-Core, 2, 1 Ghz. Leider kein SSD. Z.Z. 6GB RAM. 
<uniCAT> frostschutz, aber mit Xubuntu bin ich extrem zufrieden. Das muss ich an dieser Stelle einfach so zugeben!!!
<michel_> ich hab keine grafische oberfläsche zum kopieren bekks 
<bekks> michel_: Dazu braucht man keine graphische Oberfläche. Zur Not kann man das Abtippen.
<bekks> michel_: In den vergangenen 10 Minuten hättest du das dreimal erledigen können. Also los.
<bekks> Die schneller Variante ist: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<michel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15306219
<michel_> No LSB Modules are avilable fehlt noch da drin :)
<bekks> michel_: Und wo taucht die Meldung auf, dass lsb_release nicht konfiguriert wäre?
<michel_> bekks: dpkg --configure -a
<bekks> michel_: Dann schieb die Ausgabe in einen Pastebin...
<michel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15306262
<michel_> und fällt dir was ein bekks?
<bekks> michel_: sudo dpkg --configure lsb-release
<michel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15306317   <<< dann kommt das
<frostschutz> installier die kiste neu
<bekks> Das sieht ziemlich zerfrickelt aus.
<michel_> ich weis bekks :(
<bekks> michel_: Schieb mal die Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update" in einen Pastebin.
<michel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15306360   <<< dann kommt das
<michel_> sieht normal aus. ist ubuntu server als desktop system :)
<bekks> Ist völlig egal, weil die Pakete identisch sind.
<michel_> jupp ich weis
<michel_> scheiß ubuntu. ich hab nur "apt-get purge python3" ausgeführt und nun das
<frostschutz> apt-get sollte dich da gefragt haben ob du das wirklich haben willst ...
<michel_> ja hab es bejart
<k1l> python wird für alle möglichen scripte genutzt. das zu entfernen ist einfach dämlich
<michel_> weil ich es neu instalieren wollte
<michel_> ja es sollte anschliessend neu installiert werden
<bekks> Was soll eine Neuinstallation von Python denn beheben?
<michel_> das problem war kein autocomplet via tab taste in der interaktiv shell
<bekks> Und was soll da eine Neuinstallation von Python beheben?
<k1l> das ist ein zeichen entfernen in der .bashrc
<k1l> was klappt denn jetzt nicht?
<michel_> in der aktivshell?
<bekks> Jetzt ist das ganze System zerballert.
<michel_> jupp
<frostschutz> bist nicht der erste und wirst nicht der letzte sein der sich sein system zersägt - jetzt weisst du daß man manche pakete nicht entfernen darf; installier neu und gut
<bekks> michel_: Und was ist eine "aktivshell"?
<michel_> dann aber kein ubuntu :(
<bekks> Ja, kannst ja installieren was du willst.
<michel_> gib python3 ein und enter
<michel_> ubuntu ist so hol grrr
<bekks> Warum nutzt du es dann?
<k1l> dann installier halt was anderes und zerballer das weil du sachen entfernst und die wichtig waren :)  das geht auf jedem system so
<bekks> Ubuntu hat übrigens auch eine Rechtschreibkorrektur.
<michel_> weil ich es bis jetzt immer genutzt hatte und mich bis dahin nicht weiter getraut habe
<michel_> anfänger linux halt :)
<bekks> Wie auch immer. Du kannst dein System neu installieren.
<michel_> ich hatte gehoft das noch zu reten
<michel_> retten
<frostschutz> zuviel Aufwand
<bekks> Die Neuinstallation könnte schon fast fertig sein.
<michel_> die ganzen daten wieder sichern :(
<Longbottom> michel_: Ich würde mal versuchen, /var/lib/dpkg/info/lsb-release.postinst umzubennen, und dann wieder: "sudo dpkg --configure lsb-release". Danach kannst du hoffentlich das python Paket wieder configurieren. Wenn python geht würde ich "apt-get install --reinstall lsb-release" machen, das sollte die Datei lsb-release.postinst wiederherstellen.
<Longbottom> Aber keine Ahnung, obs wirklich klappt.
<michel_> danke, moment ich probiere es aus Longbottom 
<michel_> nee leider nicht Longbottom 
<michel_> aber es ist schon mal besser Longbottom :)
<Longbottom> michel_: Was für ein Fehler taucht denn jetzt auf?
<michel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15306662   <<< apt-get upgrade
<michel_> er hat aber deine schritte geschluckt 
<michel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15306681   <<< reinstall lsb-release
<michel_> immerhin läuft dpkg --reconfigure -a ohne fehler
<Longbottom> michel_: nun ja, irgendwas ist bei deiner python-Installation kaputt. Was sagt denn "apt-get install --reinstall python-minimal" ?
<robert_1> hallo zusammen, synaptic erzeugt eine fehlermeldung nach der installation von google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb über das ubuntu-software-center  http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2016coujl.png
<stevieh> ja, und?
<k1l> robert_1: google chrome hat die 32bit version gekillt
<k1l> robert_1: sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome"
<k1l> robert_1: und dann sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list"
<robert_1> k1l: dankeschön, erstmal dafür.
<michel_> also Longbottom: er hat es geschluckt und es werden keine fehler mehr angezeigt. auf apt-get  upgrade läuft durch
<michel_> Longbottom: nur der xserver  will nich nicht
<robert_1> k1l: du bist der beste :-) die terminalbefehle sind ohne fehlermeldung durchgelaufen und synaptic zickt jetzt auch nicht mehr, dankeschön und ein schönes restwochenende
<Longbottom> michel_: Hast du auch das "apt-get install --reinstall lsb-release" gemacht? Und was bedeutet: "xserver  will nich nicht"?
<michel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15306854   <<< xserver
<michel_> ja habe ich
<bekks> michel_: Wie startest du den xserver?
<michel_> normalerweise startet der automatisch
<michel_> diesmal startx
<bekks> Mit startx zerschiesst du dir das sehr zuverlässig.
<bekks> Sagte ich vorhin aber auch schon.
<michel_> eigentlich sollte beim booten der displaymanager auftauchen
<bekks> Und was passiert stattdessen beim Booten?
<michel_> shell login
<bekks> Was steht dazu in den Logs?
<wlan> Kann mir jemand helfen...
<michel_> okay problem gelöst. 
<wlan> ich kann mich nicht mit nem Wlan netzwerk verbinden
<stevieh> michel_: hostname war kaputt?
<michel_> ich habe lightdm rekonfiguriert :)
<wlan> Der connected sich andauernd mit Wired COnnection 1 und wenn ich Add Connection mache will er SSID BSSIID und all den anderen blödsinn
<wlan> Kennt sich da jmd aus?
<michel_> danke für die hilfe bekks Longbottom :)
<wlan> hallo?
<bekks> wlan: Es sind doch genuh Leute hier. Entspann dich :)
<bekks> *genug
<wlan> ja aber irgendwie bin ich extrem verzweifelt..
<bekks> wlan: Und welche Fehlermeldung erhälst du denn?
<wlan> Garkeine, also er zeigt keine Netzwerke an
<wlan> Wenn ich auf diese Balken klicke steht da nur Wired COnnection 1 dann disconecte ich mich aber da sind keine Wlan netzwerke
<bekks> Welches WLAN Chipset hast du denn?
<wlan> keine AHnung, VM Ware
<bekks> Ist das eine VM?
<wlan> virtuelle Maschine
<bekks> Ist das eine virtuelle Maschine?
<wlan> ja
<bekks> Gut, dann vergiss WLAN.
<wlan> hm?
<wlan> früher gings ma
<bekks> Die Netzwerkanbindung per WLAN erfolgtt auf deinem Host, nicht in deiner virtuellen Maschine.
<wlan> ok, ich hab ne Wire Connection 1 obwohl ich kein LAN dran hab :D
<bekks> Natürlich, weil du in den Einstellungen deiner VM eine Netzwerkkarte hinzugefügt hast.
<wlan> also ich müsste mich dann mit meinem PC in das WLAN einloggen und meine VM loggt sich hinterher?
<bekks> Nein.+
<bekks> Du verbindest dich mit deinem PC zu deinem WLAN, und deine VM nutzt das Netzwerk so wie du das konfiguriert hast.
<wlan> also ich logg mich mit meinem echten PC worauf die VM gehostet ist auf dem Netzwerk Hans ein und meine VM loggt sich auch ein?
<jokrebel> wenn Du es richtig konfigurierst ja. Ansonsten nein.
<bekks> Deine VM loggt sich nirgendwo ein.
<bekks> Deine VM nutzt die Netzwerkanbindung deines Hosts.
<wlan> k
<bekks> Ist übrigens auch wundervoll dokumentiert von VMware, für deren Produkte.
<wlan> Kann man in Windoof iwie alle Verbindungen trennen?
<bekks> Frag das den Windows-Support.
<wlan> ok xD
<mikee7> welches command line tool kann mir alle zeilen per stdin space separiert nach stdout schreiben? würde mir jetzt ein tool selber schreiben, aber vielleicht gibt es da ja was?! :)
<stevieh> sed
<stevieh> oder wars awk
<Longbottom> mikee7: tr
<mikee7> sed sollte es tun
<mikee7> Longbottom: tr waere besser :)
<mikee7> mal schauen
<stevieh> ah, kannte ich noch gar nicht
<mikee7> Longbottom, stevieh : danke sehr. tr ist es! :) - tr "\n" " "
<mikee7> .oO( mach ich mir gleich ein schoenes alias )
<Longbottom> mikee7: Die bash macht sowas auch, du kannst ja mal probieren: x=$(dein Befehl); echo $x
<mikee7> Longbottom: japp, das funktioniert auch, danke!
<gjung> hi kann mir jemand mit nem drucker helfen
<ring0> bestimmt, einfach konkrete frage stellen
<gjung> habe nen epson tm88iv, habe die treiber von epson hompage runtergeladen und installiert soweit hat alles geklappt, wenn ich aber versuche ne testseite zu drucken geht nichts
<mrkramps> gjung, ohne die manuell installierten treiber von epson ging das gerät nicht?
<gjung> ja
<jokrebel> gjung: Bevor man irgendwo was runterlädt und irgendwie installiert sollte man sich erst mal in den einschlägigen Linuxseiten schlau machen. In Deinem Fall wär das https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Epson-Drucker_und_-Multifunktionsger%C3%A4te/
<gjung> es ist aber kein multi gerät ist nen epson tm88iv themp drucker
<mrkramps> gjung, leute haben das teil schon mit ubuntu 9.10 zum laufen gebracht
<mrkramps> gjung, für welche ubuntu version war der epson treiber?
<gjung> 14.04
<mrkramps> kannst du den drucker direkt ansprechen:$ echo "Hallo Welt!" > /dev/usb/lp0
<gjung> problem ist auf dem einen rechner läufts auf dem anderen nicht obwol selbe systeme 14.04 64bit
<gjung> llsusb
<mrkramps> und hängt das teil bei einem rechner an USB 2.0 und bei dem anderen an USB 3.0?
<gjung> nein
<gjung> direkt geht nicht
<mrkramps> "geht nicht" ist keine fehlermeldung
<gjung> bash: /dev/usb/lp0: keine berechtigung obwohl mit sudo
<mrkramps> gjung:$ echo "Hallo Welt!" | sudo tee > /dev/usb/lp0
<jokrebel> der leif schon unter 9.10? Ist das ein "echter" USB oder per Adapter?
<gjung> echter usb
<gjung> keine berechtigung
<gjung> immernoch bash:/dev/usb/lp0 : Keine Berechtigung
<mrkramps> kein plan
<turbotobi> hallo, bräuchte mal hilfe zu ubuntu und metasploit, habe davor 10 jahre windoof benutzt ;))
<mrkramps> ich kenne weder metasploit noch windoof
<mrkramps> aber stell einfach eine konkrete frage
<turbotobi> okay
<mrkramps> gjung, vielleicht wiederholst du einfach nochmal die installation des treibers?
<turbotobi> sobald ich ubuntu starte, startet auch metasploit und das möchte ich nicht weil metasploit einfach ungemein resourcen frisst so das mein system dann hängt
<mrkramps> gjung, bei dem anderen rechner muss du ja irgendwas richtiger gemacht haben!?
<mrkramps> turbotobi, autostart oder ist das ein dienst?
<turbotobi> also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich ein haken bei der installation bei autostart gesetzt habe
<mrkramps> turbotobi, siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart/
<turbotobi> ja das hab ich schon überprüft, und mein programm wird doch nicht aufgeführt
<gjung> danke das hab ich on mehr als ein mals
<gjung> wie deinstaliere ich cups am besten um es frisch zu instalieren
<mrkramps> turbotobi, dann ist es wohl ein dienst … welche ubuntu version verwendest du
<turbotobi> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<turbotobi> Release:	14.04
<turbotobi> Codename:	trusty
<mrkramps> folgendes sollte helfen:$ sudo update-rc.d metasploit disable
<k1l> turbotobi: wie hast du das denn installiert?
<mrkramps> k1l, nicht über die paketquellen ;)
<k1l> das war mir klar, dass das nicht von ubuntu kommt :)
<turbotobi> wird ledeglich zu penetrations zwecken benötigt....
<k1l> ja natürlich. fremde wlans hacken wäre ja auch illegal und das wäre reichlich dämlich, das in einem geloggten channel zu bestätigen :)
<turbotobi> nach der eingabe kam folgender output siehe pn kramps
<k1l> geht nur darum, wo sich das jetzt in den autostart gepackt hat
<turbotobi> eben
<mrkramps> k1l, geht als dienst direkt über das init-system
 * mrkramps so google-fu und so
<mrkramps> turbotobi, kannst ja mal neu starten und schauen, ob das funktioniert hat
<k1l> die fragt ist nur ob sysvinit oder upstart.
<turbotobi> das wäre echt super, bis gleich 
<turbotobi> hallo
<turbotobi> es hat funktioniert, wunderbar vielen dank mrkramps
<mrkramps> dafür nicht!
<turbotobi> :-)
<turbotobi> jetzt hab ich glatt noch eine frage
<mrkramps> dann frag
<turbotobi> wie kann ich denn im startet angeheftete programme mehrmals öffnen wie z.b die systemeinstellungen
<turbotobi> starter
<turbotobi> oder den "explorer"
<goodfox> vermute Mittelklick
<goodfox> zumindest unter KDE geht dasm
<goodfox> *™
<jokrebel> wenn es das Programm her gibt, über dessen Menü. Bei Nautilus zB. Datei - neues Fenster oder neuer Reiter
<goodfox> er meint vermutlich in der Symbolleiste links / unten 
<turbotobi> ja neuer reiter geht, oder neues fenster. aber das funktioniert nicht bei allen programmen
<jokrebel> aber warum sollte man die Systemeinstellungen mehrfach öffnen wollen.
<jokrebel> turbotobi: Weil es das Programm selbst unterstützen muss, mehrere Sitzungen geöffnet zu haben.
<mrkramps> bei einigen solcher programme, kann man das erzwingen, wenn man die mit einem befehlszeilen parameter von der sitzungsverwaltung trennt
<jokrebel> was auch bei vielen Sachen gar keinen Sinn machen würde...
<k1l> turbotobi: einige programme verhindern extra mehrfachaufruf.
<k1l> systemverwaltung will man auch nicht mehrfach aufrufen, weil es sonst probleme mit dne configs gibt
<turbotobi> ja das wundert mich jetzt nur weil das bei windows möglich war, und bei ubuntu nicht mehr (GILT NATÜRLICH NICHT FÜR ALLE PROGRAMME)
<k1l> du weißt schon, dass ubuntu kein windows ist? :)
<jokrebel> turbotobi: Schmeiß als aller erstes dringendst die Windows-Denkweise über Board.
<turbotobi> das ist meine aller erste linux distrubition nach 10 jahren windows. aber es gefällt mir sehr gut der umstieg fällt etwas schwer erstmal
<jokrebel> kann man verhindern, dass bei klick auf "Desktop anzeigen" (alle Fenster werden minimiert) sich auch Conky schließt/minimiert
<ppq> jokrebel, du könntest die funktion mit nem skript nachbauen, das alle fenster außer conky minimiert. dann einen starter dazu ins panel packen
<mrkramps> jokrebel, https://askubuntu.com/questions/146889/how-to-stop-cairo-dock-minimizing-conky-on-show-desktop
<ppq> keien ahnung ob es auch eleganter geht
<ppq> ah, das sieht doch gut aus, jo
<jokrebel> oups
<goodfox> fast
<goodfox> das wird dafuer sorgen, dass maximierte Fenster da nicht drueber gehen
<jokrebel> ppq: klingt kompliziert
<goodfox> die Skriptloesung wird es vermutlich sein 
<ppq> own_window_type desktop
<ppq> goodfox, vielleicht damit?
<goodfox> das sollte gehen, wenn sich das Ding gescheit verhaelt
<goodfox> und auch mit wenig Nebeneffekten
<jokrebel> ich glaub da start ich dann einfach weiterhin conky mittels meinem Desktop-Starter-Icon neu
<jokrebel> sooo oft nutze ich "Desktop anzeigen" eh nicht
<ppq> jokrebel, versuch doch mal "own_window_type desktop" oder "own_window_type panel" wie in dem link von mrkramps beschrieben
<ppq> in der conkyrc
<jokrebel> ok! own_window_type panel klappt anscheinend tatsächlich! Danke mrramps und ppq
<mrkramps> gerne
<zerofrost> guten abend
<zerofrost> in ubuntu ist ja die linke [alt] taste für gnome belegt, bei spielen z.b. Dying Light wird die taste aber ebenfalls benötigt. habe versucht mittels dconf-editor den eintrag zu entfernen, leider beeinträchtigt diese äderung die linke maustaste, um sie nutzen zu können muss ich [strag] oder [alt] gedrückt halten. wie kann ich dieses problem denn am elegantesten lösen
<zerofrost> in ubuntu ist ja die linke [alt] taste für gnome belegt, bei spielen z.b. Dying Light wird die taste aber ebenfalls benötigt. habe versucht mittels dconf-editor den eintrag zu entfernen, leider beeinträchtigt diese äderung die linke maustaste, um sie nutzen zu können muss ich [strag] oder [alt] gedrückt halten. wie kann ich dieses problem denn am elegantesten lösen
<zerofrost> jemand da
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-27
<LupusE> hi
<snooky> hallo
<snooky> wie kann ich ein "personalisiertes" system als live-cd erstellen?
<Frickelpit> snooky: siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Remastersys/
<le_bot> Title: Remastersys › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<snooky> danke
<snooky> genau das habe ich gesucht
<Anticom> Moin zusammen. Hab Ubuntu 16 und seit ein paar Tagen will mein Quassel IRC nicht mehr starten. Also die Prozesse laufen aber es kommt keine GUI
<Anticom> Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das Problem weiter diagnostizieren kann?
<k1l> im terminal starten und gucken was er da ausspuckt
<Anticom> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24077262/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> hat es vorher funktioniert mit den gleichen  einstellungen?
<Anticom> k1l: yep
<k1l> und dann hast du was gemacht? :)
<Anticom> Feierabend freitags :D
<Anticom> Also habe ein paar mal updates aus den standard-repos gezogen
<Anticom> ansonsten hab ich aber nix mehr rumgeschraubt an der kiste
<k1l> er will da ein ssl zertifikat haben was nicht (mehr) da ist.
<k1l> http://quassel-irc.org/faq/cert
<le_bot> Title: How do I enable SSL support for client/core connections? | Quassel IRC (at quassel-irc.org)
<k1l> und installiere mal das "oxygen-icon-theme" paket
<Anticom> k1l: warum ist das keine dependency vom quassel-paket?
<k1l> k.a.
<Anticom> Funzt immernoch nicht
<Anticom> Also die Fehler sind logischerweise weg, aber es kommt einfach keine GUI :S
<Anticom> Naja dann mach ich's mir halt erstmal im HexChat wieder gemütlich ;D
<k1l> hast du auch den quassel core neugestartet?
<Anticom> k1l: Ist das ein service?
<Anticom> Also systemctl scheint auf jeden fall keine quassel unit zu kennen
<k1l> ich kenne quassel nicht
<k1l> sudo service quassel restart?
<Anticom> es gibt keinen quassel service :>
<k1l> läuft denn ein prozess?
<Anticom> k1l: jup
<Anticom> also den hatte ich gestartet nach den fixes, die du vorgeschlagen hast
<Anticom> kann ihn aber gerne auch nochmal abschießen
<spY|da> k1l, es waren Eintraege in meiner veralteten smb.conf die die Fehlermeldungen hervorruften
<Nsodsi> hallo ich habe nen vServer von 1blu mit 2GB Ram auf dem läuft ubuntu 16.04.2 lts. außerdem ein apache2.4.18, mysql5.7.17 und php7.0.15. fast jeden sonntag um 0.40 uhr +- 5min und manchmal auch in der woche (unregelmäßig) zur gleichen uhrzeit schmiert der apache ab "Fatal Error Unable to allocate shared memory segment of 67108864 bytes: mmap: Cannot
<Nsodsi>  allocate memory (12)" (64MB wenn ich mich nciht grad verdenke)  ausgabe ipcs -lm und ipcs -ma http://paste.ubuntu.com/24079650/ weiter infos nötig?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> shared memory segment ist der shared ram vom vps. wieviel festen ram und  wieviel shared ram hast du da gebucht?
<Nsodsi> k1l 2GB sind fest. wie viel shared wird mir nicht angezeigt :D
<Nsodsi> ich glaube wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren es "bis zu 4GB"
<Nsodsi> das müsste ja heißen 2GB fest plus 2GB shared?
<Nsodsi> kann ich dem server beibringen das er nur in den festen zwei GB läuft? oder bringt das mehr probleme?
<Nsodsi> bis auf dem apache läuft da noch ein teamspeak server allerdings kann ich auf den auch verzichten
<Nsodsi> komisch ist nunmal auch das es immer die selbe uhrzeit ist..
<debitux> hi, kennt ihr ne möglichkeit für ssh zwei faktor auth zu nutzen _ohne_ google? Ich finde nur dieses google-authenticator projekt, das ist mir aber irgendwie suspekt
<jokrebel> Nsodsi: Die Zwangstrennungsuhrzeit der Leitung des Providers  *duck*
<Nsodsi> jokrebel das sollte bei nem hoster eigentlich nicht vorkommen :D
<Nsodsi> aber das bringt mich auf die idee einen reboot service (nennt man das so?) einzubauen, aber das kommt mir irgendwie nicht wie eine "lösung des problems" vor. eher symptombeseitigung xD
<tomreyn> Nsodsi: OTP gibts noch, ohne das erste T
<tomreyn> aber an sich sind google-lösungen meistens technisch gut. wegen der privatsphäre muss man halt immer schauen, aber ich denke in dem fall, wenn alles open source ist, passt das wohl.
<Nsodsi> tomreyn ich glaube du meintest debitux oder? :D
<tomreyn> Nsodsi: äh ja, sorry auch
<tomreyn> debitux: ^
<debitux> ah oh ja danke tomreyn, ich werde mir den sourcecode mal ansehen
<debitux> gibt scheinbar tatsächl,ich keine anderen projekte dafür
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-01
<zeitsofa> hi zusammen. ich möchte auf meinem 16.10 alle updates einspielen (apt-get dist-upgrade. Dieses funktioniert nicht und möchte, dass ich stattdessen apt-get install -f benutze. Resultat leider auch nicht befriedigend Fehlermeldungen und Systeminfos habe ich hier im  http://pasted.co/fd78e410 zusammengefasst
<le_bot> Title: $ sudo apt-get install -f Reading package lists... Done Building dependency... - fd78e410 (at pasted.co)
<zeitsofa> Hat von euch jemand ein idee?
<Frickelpit> "No space left on device"
<zeitsofa> das habe ich gelesen... und auch extra df -h genopasted
<zeitsofa> da is überall platz?!
<Frickelpit> 104M für /boot
<jokrebel> a disk full error
<zeitsofa> jo, sag nu nicht der kernel von ubuntu is nu schon so groß das es ihm nimmer reicht?
<Frickelpit> zeitsofa: scheint so
<zeitsofa> 256 MB für 2 Kernel dachte ich sollten reichen....
<zeitsofa> ok, dann werde ich da doch aufbohren müssen. Hab es einfach nicht glauben können, daß die 256 nicht reichen. Danke dir Pit :)
<jokrebel> was liegt denn altes rum in /boot?
<Frickelpit> np
<Frickelpit> kannst ja das initrd etwas kleiner machen
<zeitsofa> och du wenn ubuntu da soviel platz brauch, dann bekommt es den schon. ist in dem fall ja machbar :)
<sdx23> die Fehlermeldung meint aber, dass in /usr kein Platz sei. Mach das nochmal und sieh dir währenddessen df an. watch -n1 -- df -h
<Frickelpit> sdx23: oh, stimmt
<sdx23> eh, watch -n0.1 -- df -h
<zeitsofa> na nun wird es aber interessant, der soll nen kernel installieren und unter usr wo noch 1,2 GB platz sind reicht der spass nicht? isch gugge :D 
<k1l_> oder mal df -i um zu gucken ob nicht vielleicht die inodes schon aufgebraucht sind
<zeitsofa>  => /dev/mapper/vgSYS-usr             244320   239252      5068   98% /usr
<zeitsofa> df -i /usr
<zeitsofa> is schon dünn die luft
<k1l_> jo, da kloppt der ja die kernel headers unter usr. und ddas sind eine menge menge files
<zeitsofa> jap da hast du recht 
<k1l_> guck mal ob du nicht einfach alte kernel header pacakges noch im system hast
<zeitsofa> ^^ volltreffer
<zeitsofa> so gar welche die garnicht zum aktuellen kernel passen :(
<Frickelpit> !systempflege
<Frickelpit> gnah
<Frickelpit> ^^
<zeitsofa> naja kernel ist: linux-headers-4.8.0-28 aber ich hab headers von; linux-headers-4.8.0-38-generic => ?!?!
<zeitsofa> wie soll ich denn in die Zukunft pflegen :P
<Frickelpit> mit Bedacht!
<Frickelpit> :D
<zeitsofa> :D
<k1l_> eigentlich entfernt ubuntu die mit apt autoremove seit 16.04 automatisch
<zeitsofa> das problem ist, ich kann nix deinstallieren ohne install -f zu machen - henne ei problem gerade...
<k1l_> nimm mal "dpkg -r paketname" und die paketnamen guckste mit "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"
<_moep_> hallo zeitsofa 
<zeitsofa> linux-headers-generic zeigt auf 4.8.0.39 - installiert und laufen tut aber 4.8.0.28. 
<zeitsofa> pakete kriege ich shcon weg :) 
<zeitsofa> der hat sich wohl sauber beim apt-get upgrade verschluckt durch den inode engpass
<zeitsofa> juhu _moep_ :)
<zeitsofa> so mal sehen ob nach dem reboot noch alles lüppt. Danke jungs der Hint mit den Inodes war der Schlüssel. Die Kiste is nen VideoServer (dort landen Millionen Bilddatein)
<k1l_> hey, ich will auch, dass millionen bei mir landen
<sdx23> einfach mal ein paar Tage warten vor dem apt upgrade - dann bekommste Millionen...
<zeitsofa> :D
<zeitsofa> so nu rebootet sich die kiste selbstständig....  
<zeitsofa> ich verstehe dieses Ubuntu nimmer... Er hat gerade noch Versucht 4.8.0.38 zu benutzten. Nun ist das System aber mit dem 4.8.0.28 aktuell?! 
<k1l_> 4.8.0-39 ist der aktuelle security fix kernel
<zeitsofa> sag das mal meinem ubuntu :D
<k1l_> apt update und dann mal mit apt policy linux-image-generic gucken
<zeitsofa> linux-image-generic:
<zeitsofa>   Installed: (none)
<zeitsofa>   Candidate: 4.8.0.39.50
<zeitsofa> ^^ 
<k1l_> nutzt du überhaupt den standardkernel?
<k1l_> weil dann sollte "linux-generic" installiert sein, dass die passenden images und header mitzieht
<zeitsofa> ja tu ich. 
<zeitsofa> is extra nen system ganz standard like aufgesetzt ohne gebastel und gefummel
<k1l_> apt policy linux-generic
<k1l_> das ist das haupt metapaket, was dann kernel und header mitzieht. das sollte installiert sein
<zeitsofa> ich war nun frei und hab das nachinstalliert und nun rödelt er brav vor sich hin und zieht as wieder gerade
<k1l_> ja wenn es dich interessiert kannst in den /var/log/apt logs gucken seit wann das fehlt und warum. aber wenn es jetzt wieder da ist ist ja gut
<zeitsofa> jo hab mir das logfile gesichert - heimfahrt arbeit :) 10000 Dank für die Hilfe
<k1l_> np
<whoami> was haltet ihr von mutt ?
<Frickelpit> whoami: einiges, war hier lange Zeit im Einsatz
<k1l_> mutt vs alpine ist wohl mehr eine persönliche frage
<whoami> ok danke. Dann werde ich mich damit befassen auch wenn die config kompliziert zu sein scheint ..
<whoami> ich hätte noch eine frage. Wie kann ich meine daten im irc besser verbergen ?
<k1l_> schreib deine daten nicht ins irc :)
<k1l_> wenn du aber deine ip meinst, dann mach dir einen freenode account und frage in #freenode nach einer cloak. dann nutze sasl oder setze dein user pw als server passwort, damit du direkt mit der cloak verbindest
<whoami> ok danke
<leszek> hat schonmal jemand zu einem raid1 bestehend aus 2 gleichen HDDs eine SSD hinzugefügt (software-raid md) ? Ich vermute mit dem write-mostly als Option lässt diese sich dazu überreden die SSD als primäre Lese- und Schreibquelle zu nutzen. Die SSD hat die gleiche Kapazität wie die HDDs
<frostschutz> leszek, andersrum, ich habe ein RAID-1 bestehend aus 1 SSD, und ab und wann füge ich eine HDD hinzu (und werfe sie nach dem Sync wieder raus). Erzeugt ein 1:1 Abbild auf HDD für den Fall, daß die SSD mal eingeht
<frostschutz> leszek, das mit dem write mostly funktioniert (geschrieben wird auf ssd und hdd, gelesen nur von ssd)
<leszek> frostschutz: ah super. Dann werd ich das mal ausprobieren, bevor ich nen dd mache, wenn meine SSD ankommt
<frostschutz> TRIM funktioniert auch
<frostschutz> viel spaß damit ;)
<leszek> thx :)
<mcnesium> habe hier mal ein problem mit simple-scan. es findet den scanner nicht. lsusb sagt, er ist vorhanden. wenn simple-scan von cli gestartet, sagt es WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address … jemand ne idee was da los ist? 
<mcnesium> als ich den scanner vor nem halben jahr oder so das letzte mal benutzt hab, ging es noch
<mcnesium> das ganze ist auf nem ubuntu mate 16.04 lts
<dreamon> Woran könnte das liegen → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24092476/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Obwohl ich kein sdc angeschlossen habe.. dreht mein dmesg am Rad. Könnte das Cardreader sein, aber der ist Leer
<dreamon> Vielleicht ist das der Grund für meine Performance verluste?
<Frickelpit> steck doch den Cardreader mal ab und schau dann nach
<jokrebel> und was sagt lsusb über Deine USB Geräte
<Frickelpit> und "Performanceverluste" dadurch bezweifel ich etwas
<MultiStorm> hallihallo
<dreamon> Ist ein Notebook.. schlecht abzustecken.
<Frickelpit> dann deaktiviere es im bios
<MultiStorm> ich habe aktuell ein kleines problem das ich vor ein paar fragezeichen stellt, und zwar wollte ich ein systemupdate installieren und er sagt wie das er mehr speicher auf /boot benötigt !?!?! ist das normal oder läuft da was schief ?
<dreamon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24092529/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> MultiStorm: wenn dein /boot zu klein ist, ist das normal, wenn nicht, läuft da was schief
<k1l_> MultiStorm: "df -h" in einem pastebin
<MultiStorm> okay mom.
<k1l_> dreamon: wenn der da dauernd in das log schreibt, weil der kartenleser einen wackler hat oder das modul dauern crasht und neu startet (samt neuer erkennung), dann kann das performance kosten, ja.
<MultiStorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24092542/
<k1l_> dreamon: da wird sicher auch das log nicht gerade klein sein
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> MultiStorm: 37M für /boot
<k1l_> MultiStorm: ja, /boot ist zu klein bzw voll. 
<Frickelpit> etwas wenig
<k1l_> MultiStorm: was für ein ubuntu ist das genau?
<MultiStorm> 16.04 lts
<k1l_> MultiStorm: eigentlich sollte das von sich aus nicht zuviele kernel anhäufen
<Frickelpit> Räum mal ein paar alte Kernel weg, 411M benutzt ist recht viel
<k1l_> zeig mal ein "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<Frickelpit> 2 Kernel hier sind 104M
<MultiStorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24092550/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> k1l_, syslog ist 1.2MB .. aber hat schon einiges drin vom dem device
 * Frickelpit kichert
<k1l_> MultiStorm: sudo apt autoremove
<jokrebel> dreamon: Geht der Reader denn?
<k1l_> MultiStorm: wenn er dabei meckert, dann musst du ein paar alte pakete erst mit "sudo dpkg -r paket1 paket2 paket3" entfernen. die liste dazu hast du gerade eben gepastet
<dreamon> Nach Neustart immer, aber manchmal erkennt er auch keine Karten mehr. Starte ich neu gehts wieder sauber
<MultiStorm> er hat zwar 2-3 errors gebracht aber es scheint geklappt zu haben boot belegt nur noch 103 MB
<Frickelpit> MultiStorm: schau auch mal nach, ob du in /etc/kernel/postinst.d das Script apt-auto-removal hast
<k1l_> MultiStorm: zeig nochmal den command von eben in neu
<MultiStorm> mom..
<dreamon> Seit 8 Minuten kommt jetzt kein dmesg mehr davon.. und dann gehts urplötzlich wieder los
<MultiStorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24092572/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> Frickelpit: mit nano öffnen ?
<Frickelpit> nein, nur gucken, ob es da ist
<k1l_> <k1l_> zeig mal ein "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<MultiStorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24092578/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> DAs hier vielleicht →https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/usb-2-0-ports-crashen-hin-und-wieder-mal/
<le_bot> Title: USB 2.0 Ports crashen hin und wieder mal › System einrichten und verwalten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<MultiStorm> apt-auto-removal liegt da ja !
<k1l_> MultiStorm: ok, dann mach aber trotzdem nochmal ein "sudo apt update&& sudo apt full-upgrade" da fehlt jetzt noch ein aktuelles kernel update
<MultiStorm> okay wird gemacht
<Frickelpit> und ein sudo apt autoremove schadet auch nicht
<MultiStorm> wie kommt das den, habe ich was falsch gemacht oder kommt das öffter mal vor ?
<Frickelpit> naja, eigentlich™ sollte das, wie k1l_ schon schrieb, mittlerweile automatisch passieren.
<MultiStorm> eigentlich ... verstehe
<MultiStorm> Danke !
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-02
<jokrebel> Hu? Warum ist die Schrift von den TABs und den Lesenzeichen in der Symbolleiste bei meinem Chromium plotzlich so winzig?
<frostschutz> das system hat anhand deiner tastaturanschläge deinen puls genommen und festgestellt, daß du jung, stark, gutaussehend bist und gute augen hast
<jokrebel> ah! Ein Sehtest. Wie aufmerksam
<jokrebel> frostschutz: blöd nur; man kann lediglich die Schriftgröße innerhalb des Web-Tabs festlegen in den Einstellungen. (Und dies könnt ich ja auch recht einfach mit STRG + oder - zoomen). Und es ist auch nett gemeint, wenn auf den Reitern "mehr" Text steht, dank der kleineren Buchstaben. Und aus selbigem Grund auch mehr Lesezeichen Platz haben. Nur müsst ich dann Lupe oder Brille benutzen damit es
<jokrebel> tatsächlich auch ein "Vorteil" wäre...
<jokrebel> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn. Wie bekomm ich die alte Schriftgröße zurück? Reboot half nicht
<sdx23> jokrebel: passiert ja nicht von selbst? Was hast du gemacht? Ein Beispiel wie sowas passiert, ist wenn man was an DPI settings gestellt hat.
<frostschutz> hast du mal ein screenshot davon? vermutlich kann ich nicht helfen aber dann könnt man sich was drunter vorstellen
<frostschutz> xdpyinfo kannst mal schauen aber dann wäre alles andere auch im eimer, nicht nur chrome
<jokrebel> sdx23: Nichts dergleichen. Möglicherweise irgend ein Update im Hintergrund
<jokrebel> frostschutz: http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/17/0302/h_1488452747_6142873_a4b5ea22ff.jpeg ach ja - auch die Pull-Down-Menüs (rechtsklick) sind jetzt winzig
<jokrebel> aber nur innerhalb von Chromium
<k1l> jokrebel: auch nach relogin?
<sdx23> https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=531265
<le_bot> Title: 531265 - Tab/Address bar font changed accidentally. - chromium - Monorail (at bugs.chromium.org)
<jokrebel> k1l: wie meinst Du relogin? Ich hab den Laptop komplett neu gestartet
<k1l> manchmal verhaspelt sich theme kram beim login, dann ists nach einem neuen einloggen wieder weg
<jokrebel> sdx23: Closed 2015? Und ich hab auch keine neuen Fonts installiert
<sdx23> jokrebel: hast nicht geschrieben, welche chromium version du hast...
<jokrebel> sdx23: Version 56.0.2924.76 Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 16.04 (64-bit)
<jokrebel> k1l: Auch nach abmelden und erneutem Einlogen keine Änderung. Schriftart und Größe bei allen erdenklichen Programmen wie gewohnt. Nur nicht beim Chromium
<Flowaone> Hallo. Kann man beim Dell XPS M1330 den HDMI und VGA Ausgang gleichzeitig ausgeben?
<sdx23> jokrebel: wo steht da eigentlich closed?
<sdx23> jokrebel: und davon ab https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=516040#c22
<le_bot> Title: 516040 - AFTER WINDOWS 10 UPDATE FONT LOOK STRANGE - chromium - Monorail (at bugs.chromium.org)
<jokrebel> sdx23: Issue No....  Closed: Nov 2015
<sdx23> jokrebel: weil da merged into duplicate
<sdx23> jokrebel: sind noch haufenweise meldungen danach
<jokrebel> advanced font settings find ich trotzdem nirgends
<jokrebel> und da is dann auch noch ständig von Windows 10 die Rede. Sicher dass mir das weiterhelfen kann?
<k1l> jokrebel: mit einem temporären profile immer noch das selbe problem?
<sdx23> jokrebel: nein, aber besser als nichts :)
<jokrebel> sdx23: jedenfalls trotzdem Danke
<jokrebel> k1l: Muss ich noch probieren. Gestzugang mag irgendwie gar nicht
<k1l> rechte maus auf das chromium icon im launcher
<jokrebel> ah
<jokrebel> da sind die TAB-Beschriftungen genau so winzig
<jokrebel> und auch die Menüs http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/17/0302/h_1488454727_1969716_b3c5a918b3.png
<sdx23> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1635773
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1635773 “fonts in the address bar of chrome/chromium are to...” : Bugs : chromium-browser package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<sdx23> also nicht nur ein windowsproblem
<jokrebel> hmm - ganze 2 Leut die das betrifft; keinen Würgaround und ich hab auch "nur" 16.04"
<k1l> ich glaube ich hatte das auch mal bei irgendeiner alpha, ging wieder weg
<jokrebel> na dann! Ich drück mir mal die Daumen und nehm derweil die Lupe ;-)
<jokrebel> wenns bei der 17.04 Testversion wär würd ich nicht mal drüber schreiben...
<jokrebel> Übrigens ist auch das Popup bei "mouseover" den TAB-Titel unlesbar kein geschrieben
<jokrebel> na toll! jetzt hab ich mir mit Hilfe des Tweak Tools zwar alle erdenklichen Schriften im ganzen Ubuntu (meist zum negativen [mindestens ungewohnten]) verbogen, aber die Lesbarkeit in Chromium ist unverändert "viel zu klein um es ohne Lupe lesen zu können"
<MultiStorm> Hallo, ich habe wie immer mal eine kleine Frage, ich habe aktuell ein Ubuntu 16.04 lts auf meinem Laptop, dieser verwendet aber (jetzt fällt mir der name nicht ein) die Verschlüsselung von ubuntu, also schom vor dem Hochfahren wird ein Passwort abgefragt + das Loginpasswort nach dem Booten kann ich trotzdem ein 2tes Linux paralell installaieren und wenn ja was muss dabei beachtet werden?
<ppq> klar kannst du. ist aber nicht trivial. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Resizing_LVM-on-LUKS
<le_bot> Title: Resizing LVM-on-LUKS - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<MultiStorm> oh das habe ich befürchtet ....
<MultiStorm> geht es mit einer neuinstallation einfacher ?
<ppq> je nach dem, wie viel du sichern und restoren musst, aber tendenziell ja
<MultiStorm> naja ich könnte den Laptop platt machen ...
<MultiStorm> die daten sind bereits gesichert
<ppq> musst halt auch bei einer neuinstallation wissen was du tust beim manuellen partitionieren (einfach platz freilassen)
<ppq> also um lesen wirst du nicht drum rum kommen :)
<ppq> GPT, EFI system partition, /boot, usw.
<MultiStorm> mit lesen habe ich kein Problem, nur manchmal mit dem Englischen, vor allem wenn die Tuts so komple sind ;-)
<MultiStorm> okay werde mir das heute abend reinzien, vielleicht bekomme ich es ja hin
<MultiStorm> ist den das 2te linux auch verschlüsselt ?
<ppq> wenn du es verschlüsselst, ja
<ppq> wenn nicht, dann nicht
<ppq> es spricht nichts dagegen, mehrere luks-container auf einer platte zu haben
<MultiStorm> luks container=
<MultiStorm> ?
<ppq> wenn du alles manuell machst, solltest du in betracht ziehen, LVM wegzulassen um einen komplexitätslayer einzusparen
<MultiStorm> aber wenn der LVM nicht da ist ist doch auch nix verschlüsselt, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?
<MultiStorm> ICh lese es gerade: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager/ mom...
<le_bot> Title: Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<frostschutz> verschlüsselung ist LUKS, logische Volumes ist LVM... das sind separate Geschichten, der Ubuntu Installer benutzt halt ggf. beide, je nachdem was du auswählst
<ppq> also von ner live-cd aus folgende partitionen: ESP (wenn UEFI), /boot und zwei root-partitionen. optionak noch eine für swap dazu, lasse ich persönlich aber immer weg, wird nicht gebraucht. in die beiden root-partitionen jeweils einen luks-container (siehe wiki) und dann den installer starten und ihn anweisen, im luks-container ein ext4 fs anzulegen und die /boot partition zu nutzen. alles weitere sollte er automatisch kapieren
<ppq> LVM hat nichts mit verschlüsselung zu tun, das dient nur dazu zwei partitionen in einen luks-container zu kriegen (root und swap)
<frostschutz> wenn du dich auskennst können sich auch zwei linuxe den gleichen luks container und das lvm darin teilen. allgemein ist zweimal linux sowieso kompliziert, die kommen sich schon allein vom bootloader her in die quere, und wenn du auf beiden das gleiche home nutzen willst, auch durch verschiedene Programmversionen
<ppq> jo, /home mit verschiedenen distributionen/versionen zu nutzen sollte man sein lassen
<ppq> generell macht es meistens wenig sinn, /home auszulagern
<MultiStorm> okay .. a das anlgen der partitionen bekomme ich glaube ich hin
<MultiStorm> die /root sind die eigentlichen Daten Partionen, wo auch das /etc usw. drauf liegt ..
<MultiStorm> warum braucht ich keine Swap, dachte das macht linux so cool uznd schnell?
<ppq> das macht linux uncool und langsam
<ppq> mehr ram macht linux cool und schnell
<ppq> swap braucht man, wenn wengig ram da ist oder man altmodisch suspend to disk nutzen will
<ppq> aka "ruhezustand"
<MultiStorm> mein book hat 16 das sollte wohl reichen oder ?
<MultiStorm> naja ruhezustand benutze ich öffter, klappe mein Notebook eigentlich immer nur zu wenn ich es mitnehme :-)
<ppq> das ist dann aber suspend to ram, also "standby"/"bereitschaft"
<MultiStorm> okay muss ich noch was bewi den größen der Partitionen beahten ? klar die /root sind vermutlich persönliche freiheit aber bei den anderen?
<MultiStorm> ahh okay
<orgasm> hallo, ich möchte ubuntu installieren, aber der installer erkennt meine Maus nicht, sie muss mit "inputattach -mman /dev/ttyUSB0 &" initialisiert werden. Wie kann ich den installer auf der Live-DVD nach "Try Ubuntu" aufrufen?
<ppq> orgasm, mit windowstaste+T kriegst du im livesystem ein terminal und kannst deine maus flott machen
<ppq> oder alternativ alt+F2 → xterm
<orgasm> danke, das probiere ich mal aus
<orgasm> ppq, die Tastenkobinationen Win+T und Alt+F2 haben leider keinen Terminal/Konsole erscheinen lassen. Es ist die Ubuntu-Installations-DVD 16.
<k1l> alt+strg+t
<DaVu> probier mal STRG+ALT+F2
<DaVu> oder das da drüber ;)
<k1l> und was ist das für eine maus, die nicht out of the box läuft..
<k1l> strg+alt+f1 ist kein terminal, sondern die tty1. das ist schon ein unterschied :)
<ppq> orgasm, es gibt im bootmenü ja zwei einträge: ausprobieren und installieren (oder sinngemäß englisch). da musst du ersteres nehmen damit das "echte" live-system startet, von dem aus kannst du auch die installation starten
<jokrebel> und am besten wählt man bereits dort vorher schon deutsche Sprache und Tastatur aus
<orgasm> k1l, Fellowes Trackball
<orgasm> ppq, ich habe strg+alt+f1 bis f7 ausprobiert, sie waren "leer" (nur Cursor blinkt), ausser strg+alt+F1/alt+F1, das die grafische Ausgabe des installers ist
<DaVu> und STRG+ATL+T?
<k1l> orgasm: nicht installer. live desktop.
<k1l> von da kannst du auch den installer starten
<orgasm> ja, das bleibt noch auszuprobieren, dann bis später...
<jokrebel> orgasm: Wie? Da ist dann keine Eingabeaufforderung wo Du username und Passwort eintippen kannst?
<DaVu> ^^ das meine ich nämlich auch
<orgasm> k1l, gut, ich probiere es mit "live desktop"
<orgasm> jdkrebel, ja keine eingabe war möglich, so habe ich ubuntu auch in schlechter erinnerung, als ich mal damit vor ca. 14 jahren versuchte zu arbeiten
<orgasm> bis später
<ppq> gut dass es ubuntu erst seit 12,5 jahren gibt :)
<jokrebel> würde zumindest erklären, warum es vor 14 Jahren noch nicht ging ;-)
<jokrebel> BTW mit einigem rumprobieren mit dem Tweaktool und dessen Schrifteinstellungen (mit Skalierung, die sich wirklich sehr komisch verhält!) und unter Verlust meiner gewohnten Schriftarten, sieht nun alles etwas anders aus als zuvor, aber zumindest alles wieder in lesbaren Größen.
<orgasm> es hat mit alt+strg+t nicht geklappt, es ist kein xterm gekommen, nur auf dem desktop
<k1l> "nur auf dem desktop"?
<k1l> ctrl+alt+t öffnet das gnome-terminal
<orgasm> ich kann ja "try ubuntu without installation" auswählen, von der live-dvd
<orgasm> da kommt dann das terminal
<k1l> ja, da sollst du dann deinen command reinpacken, von dem du sagst, dass er die maus gangbar macht.
<k1l> oder du klemmst einfach eine richtige maus an, die normal erkannt wird, zum installieren und machst es dann nacher im insatllierten systen in ruhe
<orgasm> da kann ich es machen und dann weiss ich nicht, wie ich zum installer zurückgehe
<k1l> dann nutzt du einfach die maus, die ja jetzt geht, und startest auf dem desktop oder vom launcher den installer auf dem live-desktop
<k1l> du kannst auch im live modus installieren. nur der insatll modus kann keinen live desktop.
<orgasm> wie heißt dieser installer?
<k1l> aufs icon clicken
<k1l> der wird sicher "ubuntu installieren" anzeigen oder so. das ist keine raketenwissenschaft :)
<orgasm> ok, ich probiere es mal, dann bis später
<k1l> viel erfolg
<orgasm> danke
<CaTaCaS> Hallo Euch allen. Ich hab da so ein kleines Problem, ich hab Ubuntu auf meinem PC und Notebook im betrieb, und Ubuntu läuft ohne Probleme auf dem PC. Beim Notebook hab ich aber entdeckt, wen man große Dateien über USB Kopiert, singt die Geschwindigkeit bis auf unter 1MB. Sie steigt gleichmässig ab. Beim PC hab ich dieses Problem nicht. Im Netz hab ich gefunden, das es mal 2009 Kernel Probleme gab. Wie kann ich den Fehler herau
<jokrebel> CaTaCaS: Dein Client war leider nicht schlau genug, den Rest Deines Satzes automatisch in die nächste Zeile zu packen. Er endete bei "...den Fehler herau"
<CaTaCaS> Hallo Euch allen. Ich hab da so ein kleines Problem, ich hab Ubuntu auf meinem PC und Notebook im betrieb, und Ubuntu läuft ohne Probleme auf dem PC. Beim Notebook hab ich aber entdeckt, wen man große Dateien über USB Kopiert, singt die Geschwindigkeit bis auf unter 1MB. Sie steigt gleichmässig ab. Beim PC hab ich dieses Problem nicht. Im Netz hab ich gefunden, das es mal 2009 Kernel Probleme gab. Wie kann ich den Fehler herau
<MultiStorm> so wie ich mich ja vorhin schon durchgefragt habe bin ich jetzt beim Parttionieren meines 2 Linux (verschlüsselt) system, sind 500 MB für /boot ausreichend ?
<Frickelpit> CaTaCaS: es bringt relativ wenig, den kompletten Text nochmal zu pasten, wenn es beim ersten mal abgeschnitten wurde.
<jokrebel> CaTaCaS: Nun hast Du es genau so nochmal geschickt. Und es endet wieder mitten im Satz bei "...den Fehler herau"
<Frickelpit> MultiStorm: ja
<CaTaCaS> Fehlt das Ende, oder auch der Anfang, ich verstehe es gerade nicht.
<MultiStorm> und gibt es eine einfache veariante zu prüfen um es sich um ein UEFI system hendelt ?
<jokrebel> CaTaCaS: Wenn Du einen Client benutzt, der das dann nicht automatisch in mehrere Zeilen packen kann, wirst Du das schon händisch selber in mehre Zeilen zerlegen müssen, damit wir _alles_ lesen können
<MultiStorm> also gerade ist es eigentlich egal, ich teste das gerade mal in einer VM aber im live bin ich mir nicht siher ob das notebook UEFI ist
<Frickelpit> MultiStorm: ja, schau ins BIOS/UEFI
<MultiStorm> okay für die Partitionstabelle gpt nutzen oder ?
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab immer dieses Client benutzt, ich verstehe gerade das Problem nicht. Was wird nicht richtig Angezeigt, der Anfang, oder das Ende?
<Frickelpit> CaTaCaS: das Ende, wie jokrebel dir bereits zweimal verraten hat
<Frickelpit> MultiStorm: depends, für UEFI ja
<CaTaCaS> das letzte Wort ist herausfinden.
<jokrebel> !512
<le_bot> Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<jokrebel> <--- so wie da (absichtlich)
<jokrebel> CaTaCaS: Soll heißen; es fehlt lediglich ein "sfinden"? Aber das können wir ja nicht wissen ;-)
<CaTaCaS> Ich wechsel mal kurz zu HexChat moment, ich verstehe dieses einfach nicht, bei mir wird alles prima angezeigt
<CaTaCaS> So, jetzt poste ich mal mit HaxChat. 
<CaTaCaS> Hallo Euch allen. Ich hab da so ein kleines Problem, ich hab Ubuntu auf meinem PC und Notebook im betrieb, und Ubuntu läuft ohne Probleme auf dem PC. Beim Notebook hab ich aber entdeckt, wen man große Dateien über USB Kopiert, singt die Geschwindigkeit bis auf unter 1MB. Sie steigt gleichmässig ab. Beim PC hab ich dieses Problem nicht. Im Netz hab ich gefunden, das es mal 2009 Kernel Probleme gab. Wie kann ich den Fehler he
<CaTaCaS> rausfinden?
<jokrebel> da geht es ;-)
<jokrebel> was nutztes Du vorher?
<CaTaCaS> Komisch, ich hab immer Freenode im Browser benutzt, bis jetzt ohne Probleme gewesen
<jokrebel> egal welchen Client - freenode ist es allemal wenn Du hier herin schreibst ;-)
<jokrebel> Im Webcaht mag das durchaus sein, dass da lange Posts einfach ohne Rückmeldung abgschnitten werden
<jokrebel> Aber nun mal auf Dein eigentliches Problem.
<jokrebel> Was kopierst Du von Wo nach wo? Art des Datenträgers? Dateisystem? Anbindung?
<jokrebel> der DatenträgER
<CaTaCaS> Das Notebook hat nur USB3. Vom PC nach USB Stick der USB2 ist. Dateisystem System Ext4 USB Stick NTFS.
<Frickelpit> NTFS
<Frickelpit> tada
<jokrebel> USB (dann auch noch 2) und NTFS sind schon mal sehr grobe Flaschenhälse
<CaTaCaS> Aber auf dem PC ist das gleiche, und es funktioniert wunderbar.
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab auch versucht vom Notebook auf SD Karte zu kopieren, da nimmt der Speed auch ab bis unter 1mb.
<CaTaCaS> Das Problem ist aber auch, vor einem Jahr ca. hab ich die Daten ja auf das Notebook bekommen und das war über USB. Wen der Fehler damals schon gewesen wäre, hatte ich die Daten jetzt immer noch kopiert mit 0,5MB/s
<jokrebel> naja - NTFS halt. Ist halt prorietärer Microsoft Quark. Da kann Linux zwangsläufig nicht so gut damit (aber immer noch besser als umgekehrt - hast Du mal versucht ein ext4 unter Windows zu öffnen?)
<Frickelpit> CaTaCaS: Notebook im Akku-Betrieb oder am Strom?
<CaTaCaS> Strom mäsig hab ich nicht drauf geachtet 
<CaTaCaS> Wen es auf jedem PC mit NTFS so wäre, würde ich es verstehen, aber das Problem hab ich nur am Notebook, am PC läuft es auch mit NTFS super. Beide haben 14.04
<MultiStorm> Frickelpit: depends wirs als partitions tablle nicht angeboten oder ist das gpt?
<Frickelpit> MultiStorm: :D sry
<Frickelpit> depends heißt "kommt drauf an"
<MultiStorm> oh okay ...also gpt ist richtig, verstehe hätte ich auch drauf kommen können
<CaTaCaS> Leute, woran kann es den liegen, hab ich vielleicht Treiber Probleme, oder liegt es vielleicht an der Hardware. Ich kann einfach nicht 12GB mit 0,5MB kopieren.
<Frickelpit> Sonnenwinde?
<Frickelpit> Teste einen anderen Stick, einen anderen Port am Notebook
<MultiStorm> Muss ich darauf achten in welcher reinfolge ich die partitionen anlege, ich frage deswegen weil mich gpard frage wieviel speicher davor und danach freigelassen werden soll?
<CaTaCaS> Alles schon getestet, wen auch der Karten leser das selbe macht, bringt auch ein anderer USb Port nichts.
<Frickelpit> MultiStorm: Nein, es reicht wenn du die Größe der Partition angibst
<MultiStorm> okay und welche größe sololte die UEFi Partition haben  bzw. dort auch ext4?
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab das gefühl, als ob die Daten erst Zwischengespeichert werden, im RAM oder vielleicht SWAP. Wie bei DVD Kopieren mit einem Laufwerk. Ich weiß einfach nicht, wo ich suchen soll. Ich weißnur, das das selbe am PC funktioniert, nur an diesem Notebook nicht. Muss also an der Hardware liegen.
<Frickelpit> !uefi
<Frickelpit> gnah
<Frickelpit> MultiStorm: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement/
<le_bot> Title: EFI Bootmanagement › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MultiStorm> okay da ich das ja nicht über das setup von ubuntu machen kann bin ich auf gpard angewiesen, dieser zeigt mir das aber nicht an oder geht das nicht über die GUI version?
<Frickelpit> Was zeigt er dir nicht an?
<MultiStorm> efi/uefi als Partitionsformat
<MultiStorm> bzw. als filesystem
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Grundlagen/#MBR-mit-GUID-Partitionstabelle-GPT
<le_bot> Title: Grundlagen › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen/#EFI-Bootverzeichnis
<le_bot> Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MultiStorm> ahhh FAT 32 :-)
<Frickelpit> es schadet btw nicht, wenn man sich erstmal Infos dazu durchliest, sich Stichpunkte notiert und dann das ganze umsetzt, anstatt ein try and error
<MultiStorm> Frickelpit naja das hatte ich schon gemacht, ich hatte mich vorhin schonnhier informiert, mir einen Teil der Doku im Wiki durchglesen, aber ich habe schwierigkeiten das zu sortieren, die infos sind weit getreit in dden einzelen Wiki artikel, und das was ich machwn will, ist wie immer sehr speziell und ich muss die infos quasi auf meine situation anpassen
<MultiStorm> deswegegen auch erstmal in der VM testen
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab es gerade mit meiner USB 3.0 Festplatte an dem USB 3.0 Port am Notebook probiert, der Speed nimmt von 100mb/s jede sec um 0,1mb ab.
<MultiStorm> z.b. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Grundlagen/#MBR-mit-GUID-Partitionstabelle-GPT hier ist für mich nicht wirklich zu erkenne wie die EFI partition heißen soll / muss, es ist von einer Kennnung die rede und von einem Namen, aber leerzeichen in im namen auf Paritionsebene hört sich fpür mich nicht richtig an
<le_bot> Title: Grundlagen › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MultiStorm> aber vielleicht sollte ich das wirklich lassen, wenn ich schon bei den Partitionen scheitere :-)
<MultiStorm> okay nochmal ne allgemeine Frage, wenn ich auf einem System UEFI 2 verschienden Linux versionen will, die aber beide komplett verschlüsselt sind, muss ich das alles von hand machen oder geht das auch irgendwie über die Setups der jeweiligen installations CD's ?
<Astronaut> #python
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-03
<vlt> Guten Morgen. Auf unserem Desktop mit Ubuntu 16.04 MATE bekommen _alle_ User (nervende) Benachrichtigungen, wenn jemand (anders) einen Druckauftrag absendet. Wie können wir das abstellen?
<jokrebel> wie meinst Du das? Auf _einem_ Desktop? Da sitzt doch in der Regel dann auch nur _ein_ User davor
<jokrebel> Und dann kommt es natürlich auch noch drauf an, wie dieser Drucker dran hängt und eingerichtet ist. Vielleicht nur beim Einrichten das "systemweit zulassen" vergessen?
<vlt> jokrebel: Die Drucker sind alle über CUPS eingerichtet (6 Stück).
<vlt> Zur Zeit arbeiten 16 User auf dem System und drucken.
<vlt> Und jeder bekommt zu jedem Druckjob die schwarzrn Notifcations oben rechts o_O
<jokrebel> 16 User an "einunddemselben" Desktop?
<jokrebel> oder muss das "auf unseren Desktops" heißen?
<vlt> Ein Server, viele Terminal-Clients.
<jokrebel> Ich bin ja nun mit so "mittelgroß"Lösungen nicht so bewandert. Aber sollte man bei 16 Usern und 6 Druckern nicht vielleicht die 6 Drucker an nen separaten Server klemmen?
<jokrebel> dann kommen die OSD-Meldungen auch nur dort auf diesem Server und nicht mehr nervig an jedem Client würd ich meinen
<koegs> das ist doch ne müssige diskussion, wegen notify-osd die infrakstruktur umbauen -.-
<koegs> vlt: wäre es ne lösung notify-osd ganz abzuschalten oder würden die user dann was vermissen?
<k1l_> würde mich jetzt wundern, wenn man notify osd nicht auf nur user beschränken könnte
<jokrebel> also ich hab ja auch einige Rechner hier die vernetzt sind. Und mehrere Drucker, die kreuz und quer fast von jedem Rechner aus ansprechbar sind (sowhl Netzwerkdrucker als auch USB). Hier kommt aber die "notify" immer nur an dem Rechner, der den Druckauftrag gestartet hat. Deshlab hab ich auch das "setting" immer noch nicht so ganz verstanden
<_moep_> ähm wie findet man raus, ob man schon eine EORI Nummer hat?
<jokrebel> EORI? gibts da auch nen Kontext zu?
<_moep_> zoll
<_moep_> http://www.zoll.de/DE/Fachthemen/Zoelle/EORI-Nummer/eori-nummer_node.html
<le_bot> Title: Zoll online - EORI-Nummer (UZK-aktualisiert) (at www.zoll.de)
<_moep_> arg
<_moep_> echan
<_moep_> sry -.-
<vlt> koegs: Klingt machbar. Außer den Druckermeldungen kommt da nichts relevantes.
<vlt> jokrebel: Die Meldungen kommen ja nur auf dem Rechner, auf dem gedruckt wird. Das ist aber nur der eine, auf dem alle arbeiten.
<jokrebel> ok. Hätt ich jetzt nocht geglaubt, dass sich 16 User einen PC-Arbeitsplatz teilen
<vlt> jokrebel: Was meinst Du mit "an nen separaten Server klemmen"? Die Aufträge müssen doch trotzdem über den lokalen CUPS dorthin, oder? Und der spammt ja die Notifications.
<vlt> jokrebel: Inzwischen sind es 18 USer ;-)
<jokrebel> vlt: Aber da sitzt ja dann wohl auch immer nur derjenige davor, der den Ausdruck machen will. Da will man doch dann auch den Statusbericht
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: remote login, terminal server. (sagte er oben)
<jokrebel> vlt: ich ging von 16 clients aus
<vlt> jokrebel: Nee, warte ... Die arbeiten auf _einem_ Server mit Ubuntu MATE, greifen aber von ThinClients darauf zu.
<vlt> Der CLient macht aber nur den X-Server. Da laufen keine Programme oder Druckaufträge drauf.
<LetoThe2nd> der usecase ist schon sinnig. ich würde auch im worst case einfach versuchen den notify-osd abzuwürgen.
<vlt> koegs, k1l_: Wie kann ich notify-osd abschalten oder einschränken?
<vlt> LetoThe2nd: ^
<LetoThe2nd> vlt: das schon gesehen? http://askubuntu.com/questions/464689/how-to-disable-system-tray-notifications-in-14-04
<le_bot> Title: notify osd - How to disable system tray notifications in 14.04? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> vlt: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benachrichtigungsdienst/ https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benachrichtigungsdienst/#Deaktivieren
<le_bot> Title: Benachrichtigungsdienst › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<vlt> Danke!
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung wie es unter Mate zu realisieren wäre
<jokrebel> ich find es allerdings trotzdem "interessant", dass CUPS die notify an _alle_ User schickt
<vlt> `ps | grep notification` listet mir für jeden user ein /usr/lib/mate-panel/notification-area-applet
<vlt> Ich werde mal eins davon killen :-D
<vlt> ... und sehen, was passiert.
<vlt> Ein Fehler-Popup. Naja.
<jokrebel> arbeiten die user alle unter eigenem Benutzer?
<vlt> jokrebel: Klar.
<k1l_> jokrebel: terminalserver sind jetzt nichts besonderes. aber halt nicht für home user
<jokrebel> k1l_: Wie gesagt wundert mich da, dass CUPS die Benachrichtigungen nicht nur an den jeweils auslösenden User sendet
 * vlt auch
<vlt> Ok, das applet zu killen, hat bis auf die Fehlermedung nichts gebracht. Habe aber gerade noch das hier entdeckt: /usr/lib/mate-notification-daemon/mate-notification-daemon
<vlt> Den gibt's auch für jeden User einmal.
 * vlt killt
<vlt> Der daemon ist auferstanden und spammt :-/
<vlt> Ich versuche als nächstes mal `mv /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service.disabled`
<vlt> s/freedesktop/mate...
<k1l_>  /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.mate.Notifications.service   sollte das sein
<yacc> Hmm, hab ein "komisches" Problem: Meine Logitech-Maus wird nicht von X11 erkannt, obwohl solaar und lsusb sie sehen???
<yacc> Ok, Logout und Login haben das Problem gelöst, aber irgendwie uncool ist es trotzdem :(
<Wishpacker> krieg ich mein genymotion irgendwie flüssig? ich habe folgenden rechner: https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+f541sa+xo197d
<k1l> ähm, das ist eine lahmer cpu mit 4gb ram und einer normalen hdd. aufrüsten könnte man eine ssd einbauen und evtl mehr ram. aber die cpu bleibt trotzdem lahm.
<k1l> also gerade im bereich virtualisierung lohnen sich die teueren cpus, da diese unterstützungen für native virtualisierung mitbringen.
<Wishpacker> also des heisst da geht nix?
<sash_> k1l: "teureren", mittlerweile sind vtx und AES und so auch in den i3. Die Celeron sind natürlich echt nochmal ne andere Hausnummer.
<bunyip> man bekommt das was man bezahlt :P also ich würde da lieber ein gebrauchtes lenovo kaufen.z.b. T520
<mgolisch> naja glaub nicht das die virtualisierungs extensions viel bringen
<mgolisch> android ist ja normal nicht x86
<mgolisch> aber ka was genau dieser emulator macht
<Wakko_> Hallo, hab ein ubuntu in ner vm, der ich in der /etc/init.d/interfaces eine static ip zugewiesen habe (die sollte stimmen), aber auch nach sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart wird unter ifconfig kein eth0 oder eth1 angezeigt (nur lo). hab (offensichtlich) leider nicht viel plan, hat jm ne idee?
<mgolisch> welche interface gibt es denn?
<mgolisch> ifconfig -a 
<mgolisch> oder ip link
<Wakko_> eth0 und lo
<mgolisch> und in /etc/network/interfaces ist dieses interface konfiguriert?
<k1l> wie ist denn der vm host eingestellt? 
<Wakko_> ip link sagt etho state down und in der interfaces hab ich auto lo, iface lo inet loopback, auto eth0, iface etho inet static, adresss IP, netmask netzmaske, gatgeway ip und dns-nameservers ip eingetragen
<mgolisch> mach mal sudo ifup eth0
<Wakko_> k1l vm host ist nicht auf dhcp eingestellt, falls du das meinst
<k1l> Wakko_: nimm mal paste.ubuntu.com zum pasten und zieg den link hier.
<mgolisch> gibt das irgendwelche fehler?
<Wakko_> mgolisch ja
<Wakko_> missing required variable: adress, Missing required configutation variables fo interface eth0/inet. Failed to bring up eth0
<Frickelpit> Wakko_: tippfehler in der config?
<k1l> Wakko_: zeig mal alle orginalen ausgaben und inhalte in einem paste bitte. das schließt tippfehler aus und ist deutlich besser lesbar
<Wakko_> k1l, find grad nicht wie ich aus der vm das rauskopieren kann (bin mit xming drauf...)
<Wakko_> Frickelpit, fast auszuschliessen, da es ein neues subnetz gab und ich nur zwei IPs angepasst hab
<Wakko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24104459/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Wakko_> config abgetippt
<Frickelpit> adress
<Frickelpit> da fehlt ein d
<Wakko_> das stimmt und hab mich schon gefreut, aber funktioniert immer noch nicht (auch nach sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart)
<mgolisch> was sagt es denn?
<Wakko_> keine fehlermeldung
<Wakko_> ip link immer noch down
<mgolisch> bei sudo ifup eth0?
<mgolisch> das mit dem networking restart funtkioniert eh nie
<Wakko_> ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<mgolisch> es ist aber nicht konfiguriert?
<Wakko_> läuft
<Wakko_> wtf
<Wakko_> nach dem restart wurds nicht unter ifconfig angezeigt, dann nur nochmal ip link (ausgabe down) und dann ein ifconfig -a, und dann dann sudo ifup eth0 und dann nochmal ifconfig, und dann war eth0 up mit den entsprechenden parametern
<Wakko_> ok, war der tipfehler bei ad(d)ress *kopf-tisch*
<Wakko_> ich hab zwei stunden rumgesucht und gebastelt bis ich hiergekommen bin
<Wakko_> Danke für eure Hilfe!
<mgolisch> np
<Wakko_> konnte grade das nachstellen (hab die selbe maschine ein paar mal geklont in den vms), nach tippfehlerkorrektur in interfaces (und dem restart) gehts immer noch nicht, nach ifup eth0 dann sofort schon...falls das jemanden interessiert :)
<Wakko_> Yy
<mgolisch> was hast du restartet?
<Wakko_> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mgolisch> ja glaub das funktioniert nicht
<mgolisch> hat zumindest bei mir nie
<mgolisch> darum ifdown/ifup
<piiing> hi@ll, es scheint zu VeraCrypt aktuell keine dpkg-pakete zu geben .... is da was in näherer zeit geplant?? (für mich is das ganze vor allem interessant auf cli-ebene.)
<ppq> piiing, keine ahnung ob etwas geplant ist, aber was spricht dagegen, es manuell zu installieren? entweder selbst bauen, paketieren und das paket installieren oder den fertig gebauten installer nutzen
<ppq> ersteres sollte mit checkinstall schnell gehen
<piiing> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/VeraCrypt/
<le_bot> Title: VeraCrypt › Baustelle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<piiing> naja, ich hatte diese baustelle im wiki gesehen.
<piiing> am liebsten wären mir einfach paketquellen, ich weiß gar nich .... zu TrueCrypt-zeiten gabs da denn nix?
<piiing> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TrueCrypt/
<le_bot> Title: TrueCrypt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<piiing> dem anschein nach schon.
<ppq> wenn du bereit bist, dir ein paar grundlagen anzulegen, kannst du dir das paket lokal selbst bauen und installieren. dann kommt es der paketverwaltung garantiert nicht in die quere.
<ppq> lad dir den quelltext, installier die abhängigkeiten und kompilier es mit make. dann checkinstall den rest machen lassen
<ppq> oder, wenn du darauf keine lust hast, einfach den fertigen installer nutzen und hoffen, dass das mit der paketverwaltung harmoniert.
<ppq> das sind deine optionen
<ppq> irgendwelche pakete von dritten würd ich nicht installieren
<piiing> ich glaube, das war mein fehler .... es schien das auch nich zu truecrypt-zeiten gegeben zu haben.
<k1l> truecrypt/veracrypt scheint eh nicht so die besonders zuverlässige quelle zu sein
<piiing> kll, wie kommste darauf .... ich mein was meinste damit genau?
<k1l> wie truecrypt beendet wurde, die sicherheitsprobleme danach in veracrypt,...
<ppq> ach ich denk das kann man ruhigen gewissens benutzen
<piiing> https://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Verschluesselungs-Anwendung-VeraCrypt-geprueft-Luecken-gefunden-und-geschlossen-3354428.html
<le_bot> Title: Verschlüsselungs-Anwendung VeraCrypt geprüft: Lücken gefunden und geschlossen | heise Security (at www.heise.de)
<ppq> ist wahrscheinlich nicht sicherer oder unsicherer als bspw. luks
<piiing> https://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Festplatten-Verschluesselung-Fraunhofer-SIT-analysiert-TrueCrypt-3008949.html
<le_bot> Title: Festplatten-Verschlüsselung: Fraunhofer SIT analysiert TrueCrypt | heise Security (at www.heise.de)
<piiing> https://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Audit-abgeschlossen-TrueCrypt-7-1-weitgehend-sicher-2595838.html
<le_bot> Title: Audit abgeschlossen: TrueCrypt 7.1 weitgehend sicher | heise Security (at www.heise.de)
<piiing> also ich hab da schon nen genaueren blick drauf geworfen.
<k1l> ja, dann ist es ja gut.
<Wakko_> https://truecrypt.ch <- bekannt?
<le_bot> Title: TCnext - Site dedicated to the development of the next "truecrypt"TCnext - Site dedicated to the development of the next "truecrypt" (at truecrypt.ch)
<k1l> von verschlüsselung, die "eigentlich ganz sicher, wir haben nur extra die paar schwachtellen drin gelassen" sicher ist, sollte man halt nicht zu viel erwarten wenn es drauf ankommt.
<piiing> ja, is bekannt .... nen anderer forc von truecrypt.
<piiing> "Diese Überprüfung war nur durchführbar, weil die Betreiber der Suchmaschine DuckDuckGo 25.000 US-Dollar gespendet haben.", ich denke das veracrypt zukunftsweisender nachfolger von tc ist/wird
<k1l> piiing: ich wollte jetzt nicht ausdiskutieren, für wie unsicher ich veracrypt halte. ich wollte nur die bedenken äußern, da du eh sehr unbedacht mit den installationsquellen umzugehen schienst. wenn du das für sicher hälst dann ist das ja ok.
<piiing> nein, das ja eben nich .... deshalb wollt ich ja fragen ob es geplant is das dpkg-pakete geben wird.
<k1l> geht das von der lizenz überhaupt? will das verycrypt überhaupt? bieten sie selber pakete an?
<piiing> also meines wissens schon .... da veracrypt "freie software" is und nicht nur opensource.
<piiing> Apache License, Version 2.0, January 2004 .... spricht doch nichts dagegen vom lizensmodel oder?
<piiing> Wakko, https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TrueCrypt#Auf_TrueCrypt_basierende_oder_kompatible_Projekte
<le_bot> Title: TrueCrypt – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Wakko_> wollts eigtl nur kurz in den raum werfen, da ich die beiden, die hinter truecrypt.ch stehen, kenne
<mgolisch> wozu brauch ich das? luks funktioniert doch super
<mgolisch> und man benutzt ja eh nix anderes als linux
<mgolisch> und für windows hats bitlocker
<piiing> https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Windows-10-Laufwerksverschluesselung-laesst-sich-waehrend-Versions-Upgrades-umgehen-3549348.html
<le_bot> Title: Windows 10: Laufwerksverschlüsselung lässt sich während Versions-Upgrades umgehen | heise online (at www.heise.de)
<piiing> naja, xplattform wär da schon was nettes .... und ich bin auch noch unter windows zuhause.
<ppq> ist es nicht irgendwie ein widerspruch in sich, unter windows dinge zu verschlüsseln?
<piiing> zumal is bitlocker nur in ultimate/enterprise der windowsversionen zu haben.
<mgolisch> nee prof ab windows 8
<mgolisch> haben wir bei fast jedem laptop momentan
<piiing> mgolisch, jupp .... hast recht.^^ thx.
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-04
<piiing> luks verschlüsselt jedes device, dürfte daher auch kein problem mit ramDisks haben, oder??
<ppq> richtig
<ppq> aber wozu eine ramdisk verschlüsseln?
<piiing> naja, schlüssel wegschmeißen und entbinden .... und um den ram brauch man sich dann keine sorgen mehr zu machen.
<piiing> gn8, bb.
<chan_Monsterq312> guten tag :) angenommen ich habe einen router (192.168.1.1) und stelle die subnetzmaske /25 ein. wenn ich nun 2 hosts mit dem router verbinde
<chan_Monsterq312> pc1 = 192.168.178.20  
<chan_Monsterq312> pc2 = 192.168.178.200
<chan_Monsterq312> müssten sich diese beiden geräte theoretisch in verschiedenen netzen befinden. versteh ich das richtig?
<Frickelpit> ja
<chan_Monsterq312> ok gut 
<Frickelpit> chan_Monsterq312: als kleinen Tipp, wenn du mit Subnetting fummelst, schau dir mal ipcalc an. ;)
<chan_Monsterq312> dann versteh ich nicht warum ich keine adressen aus dem 128er netz vergeben kann ... ich mache das mit arch und netctl ...static IP fürs erste netz vergeben ist kien thema aber alles über 128 will er nicht  
<chan_Monsterq312> ah ja danke, guck ich mir mal an 
<Frickelpit> wie und wo stellst du das ein?
<k1l_> schau dir mal an wie der router die ips vergibt. die haben da oft auch noch eigene regeln. wenn das aber passen sollte, dann musst du mal die #archlinux.de jungs fragen ob die das netzwerk anders handhaben
<chan_Monsterq312> also die subnetzmaske auf dem router änder ich zu 255.255.255.128 und bei den PCs habe ich ein script geschrieben, welches in /etc/netctl/<INTERFACE>   die config datei anlegt. da trag ich dann nur noch die IP ein ... 192.168.1.200/25 zb  
<chan_Monsterq312> ist das falsch?
<Frickelpit> chan_Monsterq312: wenn du dem Router sagst, er soll anstatt /24 nun /25 machen und trägst dort dann die 192.168.1.0 ein, wie groß wird wohl sein Bereich dann sein?
<chan_Monsterq312> also der router hat die ip 192.168.1.1
<Frickelpit> im /25
<Frickelpit> Wo endet sein Netz?
<Frickelpit> ;-)
<Frickelpit> Ist das so ein Plasterouter für daheim?
<chan_Monsterq312> ich dachte es wäre 0-128 und 128-256
<chan_Monsterq312> ja plaste 
<chan_Monsterq312> :)
<Frickelpit> Ja, das sind die beiden Netze eines /25
<Frickelpit> aber du packst ja deinen Router in das erste
<chan_Monsterq312> <Frickelpit> Wo endet sein Netz? <-- wie meinst du das ?
<chan_Monsterq312> ich habe das heute zum ersten mal geslesen und gleich nagefangen. habe noch null ahnung 
<Frickelpit> Na, ich hab zwei Zimmer und schließe dich ins erste ein. Kommst du dann ins zweite?
<chan_Monsterq312> ich kann nur netze berechnen. die praxis ist mir neu 
<chan_Monsterq312> nein 
<Frickelpit> chan_Monsterq312: Was möchtest du denn eigentlich erreichen mit dem subnetting?
<chan_Monsterq312> ich will es nur testen 
<chan_Monsterq312> lernen 
<Frickelpit> ah, ok.
<chan_Monsterq312> mehr nicht
<Frickelpit> wenn du eine Verbindung der beiden Netze haben möchtest, muss der Router aus Netz 1 wissen, wie er ins Netz 2 kommt.
<chan_Monsterq312> ne route 
<chan_Monsterq312> ?
<Frickelpit> sprich, du musst wissen, welcher Schlüssel dich aus Zimmer 1 ins Zimmer 2 lässt
<chan_Monsterq312> das problem ist also: der router soll nem gerät ne IP aus dem 128er netz geben, kommt aber gar nicht dort hin? ich versteh halt nicht warum er nicht die 192.168.1.200 dem gerät zuweist 
<Frickelpit> Er kann halt keine IP vergeben, die nicht in seinem Netz liegt
<chan_Monsterq312> OK
<chan_Monsterq312> :)
<chan_Monsterq312> wie richte ich nun sone route ein? habe open wrt und nen tp link wr841n
<Frickelpit> ein Router hat ja generell die Aufgabe, 2 Netze miteinander zu verbinden. Das geschieht bei dir daheim halt durch seine beiden Interfaces.
<Frickelpit> WAN (dein Internet-Anbieter) und LAN (da, wo deine Rechner dran hängen)
<Frickelpit> chan_Monsterq312: etwas viel aber zum Nachlesen ganz ok. http://dt.wara.de/itKlassen/e1it3/aufgabenFuer2013-04-30/routingAufgabe.pdf
<Frickelpit> chan_Monsterq312: Ich versuch es nochmal "bildlich"
<chan_Monsterq312> cool danke... sehe ich mir morgen mal an. 
<Frickelpit> Du bist in Zimmer 1 und willst in Zimmer 2, weißt aber nicht wie du da hin kommst. In Zimmer 1 kennst du dich aus, da hast du auch jemanden den du fragen kannst (Router).
<Frickelpit> In Zimmer 2 kennst du niemanden. Es gibt aber jemanden, der sich sowohl in Zimmer 2 als auch in Zimmer 1 auskennt.
<chan_Monsterq312> ja also ich versteh das prinzip jetzt ... man muss also ne route einrichten 
<Frickelpit> und was brauchst du dafür? ;)
<chan_Monsterq312> ich denke ich kann das über meine openWRT GUI machen 
<Frickelpit> ja aber was brauchst du, um die route in das andere Netz zu setzen?
<chan_Monsterq312> KEINE AHNUNG :)
<chan_Monsterq312> huch das sollte nicht alles groß sein 
<chan_Monsterq312> ^^
<Frickelpit> du brauchst jemanden, der sich in Zimmer 2 auskennt und dir sagt, das du da hin kommst.
<Frickelpit> bzw dein Router muss das wissen
<chan_Monsterq312> und wie vermittel ich ihm das nu 
<chan_Monsterq312> gibt es zb  ne alternative zur GUI
<chan_Monsterq312> ?
<Frickelpit> chan_Monsterq312: Dir ist bewusst, was dein Router für deine Rechner im Netz ist?
<chan_Monsterq312> naja klar... quasi ein gerät was pakete koordiniert und weiterleitet
<Frickelpit> Sorge dafür, dass der Router aus Zimmer 1 den Router aus Zimmer 2 kennt und die beiden miteinander reden können. Nur so kann der Zimmer 1 Router dafür sorgen, dass du ins Zimmer 2 darfst. ;)
<chan_Monsterq312> ach also brauch ich 2 router 
<chan_Monsterq312> ?
<Frickelpit> es würden auch zwei Interfaces in den jeweiligen Netzen reichen
<chan_Monsterq312> also ist mein aufbau schon ganz falsch 
<chan_Monsterq312> ich dachte ein router kann auf 2 subnetze zugreifen 
<Frickelpit> wenn er zwei Interfaces hat, die in beide Netze liegen kann er das
<Frickelpit> bzw weiß, wie er das zweite erreichen kann.
<Frickelpit> Da bewegen wir uns aber schon richtung Routing-Protokolle usw.
<chan_Monsterq312> ich habe noch genau den selben tp link im schrank stehen. angenommen ich gebe dem die IP 192.168.1.128/25 und richte dann ne route von tp link 1 zu tp link 2 ein ...
<chan_Monsterq312> so ist die theorie ja?
<Frickelpit> Hier ein gutes Bild, um das mit einem Router zu verdeutlichen: http://www.networxsecurity.org/fileadmin/user_upload/images/2015-08/iprouting1.jpg
<chan_Monsterq312> gut in meinem fall sind es 2 router aber ich denke ich habs jetzt kapiert 
<Frickelpit> chan_Monsterq312: wenn du beide Router miteinander verbindest, müssen die nicht nur das 192.168.1.x/25 haben, sondern auch eins, wo sie beide miteinander reden können.
<Frickelpit> Du brauchst also 3 Netze insgesamt
<Frickelpit> bei solchen Testaufgaben nimmt man meistens ein /30 für das Netz der beiden Router
<chan_Monsterq312> mom
<chan_Monsterq312> ah ja dann hat man nur 2 hostst 
<Frickelpit> genau
<chan_Monsterq312> verstehe 
<Frickelpit> https://seyma4shared.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/ip.png
<chan_Monsterq312>  müssen die nicht nur das 192.168.1.x/25 haben, sondern auch eins, wo sie beide miteinander reden können. <-- wie meinst du das geneu 
<chan_Monsterq312> *genau
<chan_Monsterq312> ?
<Frickelpit> na das /30
<Frickelpit> "Ich weiß nicht, wie du in das 192.168.178.128/25 kommst aber ich kenn da jemanden, ich schick dich mal zu dem."
<Frickelpit> und der andere antwortet dann "Jo, das 192.168.178.128/25 kenn ich, das liegt hier bei mir."
<chan_Monsterq312> ich muss mir das mit den routen angucken ... 
<chan_Monsterq312> mir ist nicht so gant klar warum sie ein extra netz brauchen um zu kommuniezieren .
<chan_Monsterq312> *ganz
<Frickelpit> damit er die andere seite der Tür von Zimmer 1 kennt
<chan_Monsterq312> AH
<chan_Monsterq312> ok 
<chan_Monsterq312> das versteh ich 
<chan_Monsterq312> das sist also ein bereich wo man anfragen kann und wenn er die route kennt leitet er weiter 
<Frickelpit> genau
<chan_Monsterq312> wie genau stell ich sowas denn ein ?
<Frickelpit> da spielen dann die Routing-Protokolle eine Rolle, je nachdem welches.
<chan_Monsterq312> ich will das mal vor augen haben 
<Frickelpit> Na im Endeffekt musst du nur die 3 Netze einrichten und dann an den Routern die routen setzen, damit die wissen, wie sie jeweils in das andere Netz kommen.
<Frickelpit> Das wäre so der Grundaufbau Stufe 1 bei Routing-Aufgaben. ;)
<chan_Monsterq312> also kann man sagen, dass 2 subnetze nicht möglich sind ? man braucht das 3. zum verständigen zwingend ja?
<Frickelpit> zwei subnetze sind möglich, wenn sie beide an einem Router terminieren
<chan_Monsterq312> ach ja der braucht aber 2 interfaces ?
<Frickelpit> dafür braucht der aber 2 Interfaces
<chan_Monsterq312> ok 
<Frickelpit> richtig
<Frickelpit> das, was dein Plasterouter zuhause hat
<Frickelpit> der hat DSL und LAN
<chan_Monsterq312> also angenommen ich stecke an tp link 1  den tp link 2 beide in lan port 1 zb  
<chan_Monsterq312> ist das ok?
<chan_Monsterq312> und dann jeweils einen host an jeden router 
<Frickelpit> ja
<chan_Monsterq312> dann stell ich auf dem ersten router 192.168.1.1/25 ein ?
<Frickelpit> dabei musst du aber beachten, dass der tp link 2 dann eine IP aus dem tp link 1 Netz bekommt
<chan_Monsterq312> aber nur vorerst?
<Frickelpit> nein, generell. Deine Router für daheim können das halt nur so.
<chan_Monsterq312> aber wie kann es dann sein, dass ich dem 2. host ne adresse 128 aufwerts geben kann 
<chan_Monsterq312> ?
<Frickelpit> http://de.wikihow.com/Zwei-Router-mit-einander-verbinden
<le_bot> Title: Zwei Router mit einander verbinden – wikiHow (at de.wikihow.com)
<Frickelpit> es gibt zwei mögliche Szenarien
<chan_Monsterq312> Eine LAN-to-WAN-Verbindung (WAN = Weitverkehrsnetz) erzeugt ein sekundäres Netzwerk (LAN) innerhalb des Hauptnetzwerks (WAN). Dadurch wird es möglich, bestimmte Einschränkungen auf eine Untergruppe an Geräten anzuwenden, die mit dem kleineren Netzwerk verbunden ist.
<chan_Monsterq312> so wollte ich es eigtl machen 
<Frickelpit> Weitverkehrsnetz :D süß
<chan_Monsterq312> :)
<Frickelpit> ja, du baust im Endeffekt das nach, was du bereits mit deinem ISP hast
<chan_Monsterq312> weil ich auch in einer bestimmten range liege meinst du ?
<chan_Monsterq312> mit meiner public ip ...?
<Frickelpit> chan_Monsterq312: du kannst auch das 192.168.1.0/24 an Router 1 bestehen lassen und an Router 2 ein 172.16.0.0/16 oder ein 10.0.0.0/8 einrichten
<Frickelpit> chan_Monsterq312: ja, bei WAN-LAN wäre dein Router 1 das, was du aktuell nicht siehst bei deinem ISP
<chan_Monsterq312>  ich hab ne fritzbox vom ISP 192.168.178.1 und dahinter den TP link 192.168.1.1
<Frickelpit> jo, kannste beides im /24 lassen
<chan_Monsterq312> sind das auch 2 verschiedene netze? der prefix ist ja anders ... 
<Frickelpit> welches der 4 Oktette kannst du bei einem /24 verändern?
<chan_Monsterq312> nur das letze oder
<chan_Monsterq312> ?
<Frickelpit> genau
<Frickelpit> weil alle anderen auf 1 stehen (siehe ipcalc)
<chan_Monsterq312> deswegen frag ich ... weil 192.168.1 ist ander als 178 
<Frickelpit> also sind 192.168.178 und 192.168.1 zwei verschiedene Netze ;)
<chan_Monsterq312> anders 
<chan_Monsterq312> gut!
<chan_Monsterq312> danke :)
<Frickelpit> np
<chan_Monsterq312> also braucht man wenn man 2 router hat keine subnetzmaske weil die hardware das allein besorgt 
<chan_Monsterq312> also 2 netze bereitstellt 
<Frickelpit> ja, bei Plasteroutern daheim
<chan_Monsterq312> hat es vorteile sowas daheim zu haben ? also ist es sicherer ...nee oder?
<Frickelpit> doch, man kann z.b. seine eigenen Geräte abtrennen vom Provider-Netz
<chan_Monsterq312> also ich kann zb aus dem Fritzbox netz keine geräte vom tp link sehen. geht halt nur umgekehrt    angenommen jemand hat kontrolle über die fritzbox, dann bringt es auch nicht viel wenn andere geräte mit dem netz dahinter verbunden sind oder?
<chan_Monsterq312> oder müsste man den openWRT router auch einzeln attackieren ... ?
<Frickelpit> Naja, als Angreifer muss ich zumindest ein zusätzliches Gerät überwinden.
<Frickelpit> d.h. nicht, dass es nicht möglich ist, es ist nur schwerer
<chan_Monsterq312> sehr gut!
<chan_Monsterq312> :D
<chan_Monsterq312> du hast mir SEEEHR geholfen 
<chan_Monsterq312> woher weißt du das alles? :)
<Frickelpit> die meisten nutzen es halt, um Provider-Geräte, wie z.B. Media Receiver usw. abzutrennen
<Frickelpit> chan_Monsterq312: gelernt und weil ich es muss^^
<Frickelpit> aber das wird nun wirklich offtopic
<chan_Monsterq312> ich bin krankenpfleger und mach erst seit nem jahr linux nebenbei ... ich lese auch fachbücher aber es geht halt langsam voran 
<chan_Monsterq312> THX
<Frickelpit> np
<piiing> hi@ll .... seit wann wird den der chat hier geloggt?? (ich mein schlimm find ich das jetzt nich, denke das kann sogar von vorteil sein.)
<jokrebel> schon ne ganze weile soweit ich weiß
<jokrebel> piiing: 
<piiing> jokrebel, so in etwa in jahren?
<jokrebel> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ reicht schon mal bis 2004 zurück ;-) und ja, kann ganz praktisch sein, da das ja öffentlich ist, findet man sogar den ein oder anderen zielführenden Hinweis nachträglich per Suchmaschine
<le_bot> Title: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<piiing> (im netz is nen halbes jahr schon ne ewigkeit.)
<jokrebel> piiing: Aber für solche allgemeinen (nicht Support-Bezogenen) Gespräche sollten wir uns lieber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic begeben
<piiing> mh, war das einfach nur nich hier angeschlagen .... komm mir nen bischen unwissend vor, aber vielleicht hab ichs auch verdrängt. *achselzucktz*
<k1l_> piiing: bei betreten bekommst du die nachricht von chanserv seit dieser kanal geloggt wird.
<piiing> in der vergangenheit unterstützte owncloud keine hardlinks .... hat sich das inzwischen geändert??
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-05
<biohacker> sers habe ein problem mit soundkarte erkennen auf nen notebook
<jokrebel> was sagt denn lsusb und lspci über das gute Stück
<jokrebel> oh, das is ja schon Stunden her ;-) guten Morgen
<chan_Monster_> hallo und guten tag, habe meinem RPI (arch) gerade ne fixe ip gegeben. ip addr gibt nun folgendes aus 
<chan_Monster_> http://cxg.de/_3dcdd2.htm
<le_bot> Title: cxg.de - Code Exchange (at cxg.de)
<chan_Monster_> kann mir jemand sagen warum dort 2 IPs stehen? dinamic und secondary ... 
<dadrc> Eventuell die Leute in #archlinux oder #archlinux.de
<chan_Monster_> ok thx... dachte das wäre ne allgemeine geschichte 
<_moep_> wenn du nicht erwähnt hättest, dass du arch nutzt, wäre es keinem aufgefallem ;)
<chan_Monster_> :D wo du recht hast ... hatte hier gestern super support erhalten, da dacht ich ich glotz mal wieder rein :)
<Frickelpit> chan_Monster_: Das sieht mir so aus, als wäre da dein dhcp noch mit im Spiel ;)
<Frickelpit> (mal so als kleiner Tipp fürs nachsehen)
<jokrebel> _moep_: Super Tipp. Danke auch
<chan_Monster_> ja genau ! das ist auch die ursprüngliche dhcp IP. ich habe mir angeschaut wie netctl funktioniert und meinem iface ein profil zugeordnet. wie ich die dhcp geschichte abstelle ist mir aber unklar 
<chan_Monster_> einfach dhcp seinstallieren vlt. ist doch sicher ein eigener service oder ?
<Frickelpit> Da auch systemd genutzt wird, schau mit systemctl nach, welcher service dafür verantwortlich ist
<jokrebel> bitte Sachen die absolut nichts mit Ubuntu selbst zu tun haben dann auch wenigstens in den Offtopickanal verlegen. Danke
<sdx23> Wenn man seine etc/network/interfaces korrekt schreibt, muss man gar nichts an den Systemdiensten rumpfuschen.
<chan_Monster_> ok :) ich mach mich mal schlau . danke 
<chan_Monster_> naja ich habe nicht die /etc/network/interfaces glaub ich ... nut /etc/netctl/<iface>
<chan_Monster_> *nur 
<sdx23> tja, wenn das ein ubuntu waere, haettest du eine :p
<chan_Monster_> :) jo 
<shuffle> Hallo! Kann mir jemand helfen? Es geht um tmpfs in Windows 10 bash.
<DaVu> shuffle: dann ist wohl ein Windows10 channel besser geeignet
<DaVu> Windows ist nicht Ubuntu
<DaVu> und wenn es bash-basierte Fragen sind, dannn ggf #bash
<DaVu> oder #bash-de
<shuffle> hmm ok stimmt thx
<thorsten`> wie kann ich bei do-release-upgrade ein upgrade erzwingen? er sagt mir »an upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool«
<Frickelpit> thorsten`: 15.04 auf 16.04 geht auch nicht
<Frickelpit> du müsstest den Umweg über 15.10 gehen, was aber nicht mehr supportet wird und die historischen Paketquellen benötigt. tl;dr installier neu
<jokrebel> Mit Vivid hättest Du wohl schon etwas früher aufs nächste hochziehen sollen
<thorsten`> ich hab aber keine lust, neu zu installieren
<Frickelpit> tja
<Frickelpit> dann hast du ja jetzt die benötigten Stichpunkte bekommen
<thorsten`> warum kann man nicht auf 15.10 upgraden und dann nochmal?
<Frickelpit> kann man, lies meinen Text nochmal
<jokrebel> Warum nimmt man dann nicht LTS wenn man Jahre nicht umgraded?
<thorsten`> weil ich dachte, das gui-upgrade-zeug schlägt das dist-upgrade schon automatisch vor
<thorsten`> außerdem lag das netbook über ein jahr ungenutzt im schrank
<Frickelpit> wie auch immer, nun ist das Kind in den Brunnen geallen
<Frickelpit> *gefallen
<Frickelpit> dir stehen genau 2 Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung
<thorsten`> ist 'sources.list anpassen und dann apt-get distupgrade' eine davon?
<Frickelpit> Variante 1 (die auch wesentlich schneller wäre bei aktuellen Backups) hast du ja schon abgelehnt
<Frickelpit> Variante 2 wäre der lange Weg inkl. historischen Paketquellen
<thorsten`> okey, danke, dann mach ich später evtl. doch variante 1
<jokrebel> Die Aktualisierungsverwaltung schlägt das Upgrade auch normalerweise vor
<jokrebel> Wenn man dann allerdings ein Jahr lang gar nicht einschaltet kann es auch nicht erinnern
<thorsten`> hm ja klar
<jokrebel> Und da die non LTS Versionen ja alle halbe Jahre einen Versionssprung machen, ist das die falsche Version, um sie lange in den Schrank zu legen ;-)
<jokrebel> Die LTS 14.04 ist älter (2014) und ist noch supportet
<PBeck> habe seit kurzem das problem das ein intenso usbstick nicht gemountet wird
<PBeck> (ist das problem von hier => https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/usbstick-keine-anzeige-bei-nautilus/#post-8780888)
<le_bot> Title: Usbstick-Keine Anzeige bei Nautilus › System einrichten und verwalten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> sieht eigentlich laut den logs alles gut aus. Jemand noch ne idee?
<PBeck> von hand mounten ist möglich
<sdx23> Wie sieht die fstab aus? Der Automounter ignoriert Dinge, die da eingetragen sind.
<PBeck> sdx23: steht da nicht drin
<sdx23> Sicher? Nicht mit einem Label, einem Devicenamen, einer UUID?
<sdx23> Naechster Anlaufpunkt: Automounterlog
<PBeck> sdx23: https://nopaste.me/view/f9a0fc18
<le_bot> Title: Untitled - Nopaste.me (at nopaste.me)
<PBeck> sdx23: https://nopaste.me/view/af50aaeb <= fstab
<le_bot> Title: Untitled - Nopaste.me (at nopaste.me)
<sdx23> nja, hoechstens die uuids sind zufaellig ident. blkid hilft. Aber wie gesagt, sonst automounterlog anschauen. Frag mich nicht, wo man das findet.
<PBeck> sdx23: nope
<PBeck> sdx23: btw da ist ein ubuntu image drauf. Meint das macht noch einen unterschied vom mounten?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> einmal die ersten paar MB mit nullen überschreiben mit dd, neue partitionstabelle, partition erstellen, fs erstellen, fertig
<ppq> vor dem nullen ist es besser, ggf gemountete dateisysteme auszuhängen, sonst kriegt der kernel schluckauf und man muss den stick einmal abziehen und wieder anstecken zwischendurch
<ppq> was ansonsten nicht nötig ist
<ppq> tab-completion bei umount regelt
<PBeck> ging ja sonst immer dass er das gemountet hat
<karltom> hallo komme mit der installation eines Programmes nicht klar. Ich habe das Archiv entpackt, dann laut Installation den Befehl make ausgeführt. Obwohl ich nichts geändert habe erhalte ich die Meldung das ein File nicht da ist, owohl es ja da ist. Hier der Text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24117617/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> common/utils.c:26:23: fatal error: pcap/pcap.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Frickelpit> karltom: was ist das für ein Programm?
<karltom> openwips-ng kann man dort runter laden
<ppq> http://stackoverflow.com/a/13337507/6756418
<le_bot> Title: c - Problems finding pcap.h and linking - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<karltom> so ein wlan Schutz system
<PBeck> ist das bei aircrack nicht dabei?
<ppq> (ich gehe mal davon aus dass du die lib udnd as entsprechende -dev paket schon installiert hast)
 * Frickelpit würde mal pcaputils installieren
<PBeck> scheint was anderes zu sein
<karltom> libpcap0.8 habe ich installiert. wenn ich whereis pcap mache kommt nichts. dev Version habe ich nicht installiert
<karltom> ich installiert mal pcaputils
<Frickelpit> nimm auch mal das libpcap-dev Paket mit
<karltom> also die Fehlermeldung ist besser geworden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24117723/ was heißt das jetzt?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Ein Fremdpaket vermisst in 16.04 libXp.so.6, kann das eingebracht werden?
<ppq> die ist schon länger nicht mehr in den repos
<ppq> ekelhaft, könnte aber funktionieren: jene aus einer toten ubuntuversion installieren
<ppq> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxp/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxp (at old-releases.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> ok, da gucke ich mal
<ppq> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxp/libxp6_1.0.2-2_amd64.deb
<ppq> das scheint die aktuellste zu sein für 64bit
<nagetier> ahjo
<nagetier> libxp6_1.0.2-2_amd64.deb brachte noch immer ein "libXp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", wobei libxp6_6.8.2-11ubuntu2_amd64.deb "libXp.so.6: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" ausgibt.. da muss ich ansetzen, oder jemand weiß direkt eine Lösung
<nagetier> Ein Link könnte da evtl schon helfen
<nagetier> Läuft, es ist schlicht und einfach eine 32bit Anwendung
<maredebianum> Hallo, wo sind die ttys hin, sobald ich mich grafisch einlogge, sind die tot?
<Frickelpit> hä?
<dadrc> sollte sie nicht sein, nein
<k1l_> das schreit nach mehr details
<dadrc> Was für ein Ubuntu, was für eine Grafikkarte, welche Treiber?
 * k1l_ setzt aber auf einen video treiber, der probleme macht
<dadrc> ↑
<jokrebel> maredebianum: STRG+ALT+F2 geht dann nicht mehr?
<maredebianum> Ich kann auf ctrl-alt-f1 nur einloggen, wenn maximal der Loginscreen läuft. u16lts, i915 auf T430, also eigentlich abgehangen
<maredebianum> Meine Session auf tty1 ist stalled oder sowas, keine Reaktion/IO
<dadrc> HWE-Stack?
<maredebianum> dadrc: wie schaue ich nach hwe?           ii   linux-tools-virtual-hwe-16.04-edge linux-hwe-edge-tools-4.8.0-34
<dadrc> maredebianum, welchen Kernel hast du gerade laufen?
<maredebianum> Linux x 4.4.0-65-generic #86-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 23 17:49:58 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dadrc> Wenn's ein 4.8er ist, dann hast du den HWE-Stack, sonst nicht
<maredebianum> dadrc: 4.4, also ist das installierte Paket nur toolchain oder so
<dadrc> Joa, irgendwie sowas
<dadrc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack ← da steht, wie du den ganzen installierst
<le_bot> Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Da ist unter anderem ein neuerer Inteltreiber bei
<dadrc> Teste mal, ob der dein Problem behebt
 * jokrebel sucht grad, wo steht, dass es ein 16.04 ist
<maredebianum> dadrc: sollte ich also mal probieren? OK, dann bin ich gleich hier raus, weil dann brauchts nen reboot. Danke
<maredebianum> mal sehen, eigentlich lief es unter 14LTS schon alles rund
<maredebianum> yay, HWE hat geholfen, hoffentlich geht jetzt auch suspend besser
<jokrebel> maredebianum: Also bei mir hat das (auch) für suspend geholfen
<maredebianum> Ah, OK, war da eine schale Version dazwischen ;)
<jokrebel> maredebianum: Welchen Kernel hast Du nun am Start?
<jokrebel> Bin mit meinem Xenial schon ne ganze Weile eben wegen Suspend auf nem 4.8er Kernel
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-26
<soshiant> .
<soshiant> i want link download repository ubuntu 14.04
<bunyip> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS (Trusty Tahr) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<soshiant> bunyip: this is installation iso file 
<soshiant> i want repository file from ubuntu 
<koegs> soshiant: vielleicht wirst du ja hier fündig http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<doev> guten morgen
<doev> Ich möpchte einen Ubuntu-Server per remote runterfahren lassen, wenn die USV ein Signal gibt.
<stevieh> na, mach das.
<doev> Die USV ist an ein QNAP (NAS) angeschlossen.
<doev> Dort kann ich die Serveradresse hinterlegen.
<doev> aber mit NUT tut sich erstmal nichts.
<stevieh> NUT?
<doev> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USV/NUT/
<le_bot> Title: NUT › USV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doev> Mir fehlt die Info, wie der Server benachrichtigt wird
<stevieh> ohne das jetzt durchlesen zu wollen, aber da steht was von "client/server"
<stevieh> d.h. auf dem server muss der nut client installiert werden, der sich an den nut server anhängt, der auf dem NAS läuft
<doev> Die NAS hat folgende Option: Netzwerk-UPS-Support aktivieren, IP benachrichtigen: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<doev> Dachte evtl. hat das schonmal jemand mit einer QNAP gemacht
<stevieh> und das ist NUT auf dem NAS?
<doev> k.A.
<stevieh> na,. das solltest du wohl rausbekommen.
<stevieh> und wie spricht die USB mit dem NAS? USB oder was?
<doev> ja über USB
<stevieh> ja, dann musst du jetzt schauen, was das für ein dingens ist, was auf dem QNAP läuft.
<stevieh> Tante Gugl ist da sicher hilfreich
<doev> leider nicht
<stevieh> https://www.snbforums.com/threads/using-qnap-ups-server-to-signal-other-devices.17551/
<le_bot> Title: Using QNAP UPS server to signal other devices | SmallNetBuilder Forums (at www.snbforums.com)
<stevieh> scheint wohl NUT zu sein. Probier das mal.
<doev> also auf der QNAP habe ich keine Configfiles gefunden, die auf NUT hinweisen.
<stevieh> so wie der Artikel aussieht, sollte es aber mit NUT gehen
<stevieh> probiers halt mal
<doev> ich probiere das mal
<doev> hmm, das Admin-Passwort der NAS in die Config eintragen? Ich weis nicht.
<stevieh> tja... was kaufste auch ein NAS :-)
<koegs> nimmst halt einen anderen user extra dafür
<doev> oder die USV kommt an den Ubuntuserver dran ... ginge wahrscheinlich besser.
<stevieh> wenn er immer läuft klar.
<doev> es geht tatsächlich mit Nat.
<doev> äh .. NUT
<doev> Nur bei auf der NAS aktiviertem Server bekomme ich mit "upsc qnapups@ip" Daten der USV.
<stevieh> supi
<doev> Dann werde ich mich mal mit NUT befassen müssen. Danke soweit.
<stevieh> "danke fürs googeln" :-)
<doev> :)
<soshiantt> .
<starter> möchte gelegentlich dateien mit dem handy austauschen, dacht dabei an einen messenger oder ähnliches. sollte folgende kriterien erfüllen: verschlüsselung, offline kommunikation, clients für android und ubuntu, privacy. was soll ich nehmen?
<ppq> starter, telegram
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, also dazu muesste unter Vittual Box 4.3.36 erst mal USB tun! Wofuer man was runter Laden mus!? Und ich hab nur das Ding fuer die Aktuelle Version gefunden und muss dazu sagen das ich kein Englisch kann!?
<DerProfessor> @ jokrebel
<DerProfessor> Unter Ubuntu 14.04. damit auch andere Wissen worum es geht und ggf. mit helfen koennen 
<jokrebel> willst Du wirklich dein Virtual Box (? - nehme ich an) unter dem auslaufenden 14.04 erst mal noch USB fähig machen? 
<starter> ppq, hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht, aber die telefon-app schnorchelt das gesamte telefonbuch ab und schickt alle kontakte an die eigenen server.
<jokrebel> !VirtualBox
<le_bot> Informationen zu VirtualBox finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: ---
<jokrebel> und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_auf_Xenial/^^
<DerProfessor> jokrebel: Ja klar wegen der Win. kopie auf die externe Festplatte 
<jokrebel> hm?
<jokrebel> warum sollte man "durch die Brust ins Auge" Windows in Vortualbox brauchen um eine Festplatte zu klonen?
<deem> starter: nur, wenn du ihm den zugriff erlaubst
<DerProfessor> jokrebel: Ach so ich dachte das muss man unter Win. machen! 
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Die Kopie zieht man am besten ohne das die Festplatte in Benutzung ist. Mit einer LiveCD zB. Ich mach das meist Clonezilla
<starter> hört sich bei ubuntuusers anders an: ...Ein Kritikpunkt am Datenschutz des Dienstes ist, dass die Smartphone-App automatisch das Telefonbuch an die Telegram-Server sendet und speichert, damit Nutzer sich bequem finden und kontaktieren können. ...  kann es nicht beurteilen, kenne die software nicht. lasse mich aber gerne belehren :)
<jokrebel> man sollte da aber schon wissen was man tut. Quelle und Ziel zu verwechseln wär nämlich fatal
<DerProfessor> jokrebel: Nur doof das ich keine USB Festplatte hier hab sonst wuede ich das machen! Aber es wuede mir eh nicht Gut tun von daher
<DerProfessor> jokrebel: Also wenn das nicht fuer einen Behinderten wie mich zu hoch ist aber okay ich bin schon seit einer Stunde am offenen gehen und das tue ich jetzt
<jokrebel> keiner sagte "tu es jetzt" ... ließ erst mal die ganzen Links die ich Dir gab und versuche es zu begreifen
<sdx23> starter: nextcloud kann auch e2e verschlüsselung
<starter> sdx23: hast du eins am laufen?
<starter> nicht ausgelastet?  :)
<FrameFever> wie kann ich auf meine windows platte von ubuntu zugreifen?
<FrameFever> habe ubuntu server
<jokrebel> auf dem selben Gerät? Oder wie? Ein bisschen mehr Hintergrundinfos über dein Sytem(e) und das genaue Vorhaben wären schon wichtig
<ghostcube> jokrebel: ich geh stark davon aus dass er die windows partition in den ubuntu server monten mag 
<ghostcube> mounten even
<jokrebel> ghostcube: Na dann - "ihr Zeuge"
<k1l> FrameFever: einfach mounten?
<FrameFever> re
<FrameFever> ubunut läuft bei mir auf einer vmware player
<FrameFever> bei vmware muss man jetzt vmware tools installieren
<FrameFever> was ich aber nirgends finde
<ghostcube> jokrebel: ne nich mein zeuge
<ghostcube> vmware player ich bin raus
<FrameFever> kann ich es nicht vielleicht über smb connecten?
<ghostcube> da gibts bestimmt auch gemeinsame ordner wie in virtual box
<FrameFever> ja geht aber nur mit vmware tool
<FrameFever> s
<ghostcube> so, da du google nich so bedienen magst helf ich dir einmal
<ghostcube> https://kb.vmware.com/s/article/1022525?other.KM_Utility.getArticleLanguage=1&r=2&other.KM_Utility.getArticleData=1&other.KM_Utility.getArticle=1&ui-comm-runtime-components-aura-components-siteforce-qb.Quarterback.validateRoute=1&other.KM_Utility.getGUser=1
<le_bot> Title: VMware Knowledge Base (at kb.vmware.com)
<ghostcube> der rest is dein business
<FrameFever> die bekomme ich aber irgendwie nicht installiert
<FrameFever> deswegen dachte ich halt es geht auch anders
<FrameFever> ohne proprietäre schnitstellen
<Lengsdorfer> FrameFever, du kannst alternativ zu den VMWare Tool auch open-vmware-tools installieren:  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VMware/Tools/
<le_bot> Title: Tools › VMware › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lengsdorfer> Das proprietäre VMware tools wird normalerweise vom Player zur installation angeboten. Keine Ahnung, ob man das forcen kann
<Lengsdorfer> bei dem open-vmware musst du dann die freigabe, die du im player einstellst, zu dem fstab hinzufügen
<Lengsdorfer> hier stehts:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/580319/enabling-shared-folders-with-open-vm-tools
<le_bot> Title: mount - Enabling shared folders with open-vm-tools - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-27
<danial_> Servus zusammen! Ich bin noch Anfänger, was Linux/Ubuntu angeht. Habe zwei Laptops mit Kubuntu 17.10 und wollte Ordner/Verzeichnisse mit dem Programm ''rsync'' via SSH miteinander synchronisieren. Leider taucht bei mir immer ein Fehler aus. Könntet ihr mir weiterhelfen ?
<danial_> Jemand da ?
<ring0> hey, nur so halb ;) wie lautet denn der genaue fehler?
<danial_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J2gcr3cQQG/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> wie sieht dein rsync befehl denn aus?
<danial_> Ich habe erstmal in meinem Home-Verzeichnis einen Testordner angelegt namens ''rsynctest''. Danach habe ich versucht, gemäß https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync/ (''Sicherung von lokalem auf entfernten Rechner'') den Ordner mit meinem anderen Laptop zu synchronisieren (siehe hier:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3Tc3MhVHWZ/).
<le_bot> Title: rsync › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<danial_> Habe das einmal mit ''--numeric-ids'' ausprobiert und einmal ohne. Beides hat leider nicht funktioniert :/
<ring0> probier mal ohne das leerzeichen vor dem pfad
<ring0> also danial@danial-HP-Pavilion-x360:/home/rsynctest/
<danial_> wow - immerhin bekomme ich einen neuen Fehler ;)
<ring0> der da wäre?
<danial_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PT79nzdCVD/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<danial_> Tut mir Leid, dass das Copy-Paste bei mir bisschen dauert. 
<ring0> der name danial-hp-pavilion-x360 kann nicht in eine ip aufgelöst werden
<danial_> Habe es auch einmal mit ''danial@192.168.0.24'' statt ''danial@danial-HP-Pavilion-x360'' versucht - da bekomme ich einen anderen Fehler
<ring0> probier mal mit der ip direkt statt dem namen oder trag den namen mit ip in /etc/hosts ein
<ring0> ok, kann du den anderen rechner denn pingen?
<danial_> Ich hoffe, die Frage ist nicht dumm - aber welche IP konrekt ? Die ganz lange, individuelle oder die lokale ''192.168.0.24'' ?
<danial_> Also mit SSH konnte ich auf den Laptop zugreifen
<ring0> die die hinter dem namen des laptops steht
<ring0> und bei ssh hast du die ip oder den namen verwendet?
<danial_> den Namen
<ring0> hm, dann sollte der eigentlich aufgelöst werden können
<ring0> was kommt denn für ein fehler wenn du rsync mit der ip machst?
<danial_> Oh - ich habe den Namen einfach mal nur in Kleinbuchstaben geschrieben (''danial@danial-hp-pavilion-x360'') raus und es scheint so, als ob er nun den Rechner erreichen kann, aber den Ordner nicht synchronisieren will
<ring0> :)
<danial_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3FnJfgqXRK/
<ring0> der name sollte schon immer gleich sein. sonst hakt es da
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> es gibt keinen ordner /home/rsynctest. vielleicht heißt der /home/danial/rsynctest?
<danial_> Oh - das kann gut sein ;)
<ring0> also, jeweils
<ring0> du hast den bestimmt in deinem eigenen home angelegt
<danial_> Es hat funktioniert! Ich bin schwer beeindruckt :)
<danial_> Vielen lieben Dank! :)
<ring0> gerne
<ring0> wenn du aus deinem home syncst, kannst du sudo auch weg lassen
<ring0> und das mit --numeric-ids empfielt sich wohl auch
<danial_> Werden Dateien mit dem selben Namen überschrieben ?
<ring0> kommt auf die optionen an. mit -u werden z.b. dateien, die im ziel neuer sind als in der quelle übersprungen
<danial_> Ich bin schwer beeindruckt! Nochmals vielen Dank :)
<danial_> Schönen Abend noch!
<danial> Eine letzte Frage hatte ich noch vergessen (bin kurz zurückgekommen, sorry)
<danial> Ist jetzt eigtl. nichts größeres. Seit meinem Distro-Update von Kubuntu 17.04 auf 17.10 hat sich die Font meines Terminals (''Konsole'') leicht verändert. Ordner wurden früher immer fett markiert, Dateien nicht. Seit meinem Update wird im Terminal leider nichts mehr fett angezeigt (fand ich eigtl. immer sehr übersichtlich). Wie kann ich das ändern ?
<ring0> ich hab leider kein kde. unter gnoe terminal ist das eine option in edit - profile preferences - general - text appearance - allow bold text
<ring0> s/gnoe/gnome
<ring0> oder eventuell mal die schrift ändern, glaub monospace regular ist der default. könnte sich ja beim update geändert haben
<evil-god> danial: du kannst auch dein bash profile anpassen.  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bash/Prompt_customization oder https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/Prompt/ da gibts nette sachen
<danial> Ich versuche mal bisschen weiter zu recherchieren :) Aber vielen Dank!
<le_bot> Title: Bash/Prompt customization - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<evil-god> das arch weils ein paar mehr beispiele gibts, anpassen an deine bedürfnisse, bevor gleich das jammern kommt ;-)
<danial> Danke für die beiden Links :) Im Link von Archlinux habe ich für fett gedruckte Schrift ''\E[1m" gefunden. Wie kann ich das nun für Ordner und meinen Rechnernamen anpassen ?
<evil-god> danial: PS1='\[\033[1;73m\][`date +%H:%M:`]\[\033[1;36m\][\[\033[1;34m\]\u\[\033[1;33m\]@\[\033[1;32m\]\h:\[\033[1;35m\]\w\[\033[1;36m\]]\[\033[1;31m\]\\$\[\033[0m\] ' 
<evil-god> ähm
<evil-god> danial: sieh dir beispiel 4 im ubuntu wiki an
<evil-god> danial: http://bashrcgenerator.com/ das könnt dich auch interessieren
<le_bot> Title: .bashrc generator: create your .bashrc PS1 with a drag and drop interface (at bashrcgenerator.com)
<evil-god> https://misc.flogisoft.com/bash/tip_colors_and_formatting hier auch gut erklärt :D es gibt endlos zeug dazu
<danial> Vielen Dank! :) Ich schau mir mal die Links an
<le_bot> Title: bash:tip_colors_and_formatting - FLOZz' MISC (at misc.flogisoft.com)
<danial> Ich sehe gerade: anscheinend sind Ordner und hostname in meinem Terminal schon ''Bold'', aber nicht fett genug. Gibt's da eine Option, wie ich hostname und Ordner noch fetter einstellen kann ?
<94KAAB0RU> Ich weiß das gehört nur am Rande hier her. Ich hab ein Notebook mit Dualboot Win10/Ubuntu 16.04 da ich Win nur ca. 2mal im Jahr brauche, würde ich das gerne in eine VM verschieben und die SSD komplett für Ubuntu nutzen. Geht das?
<koegs> 94KAAB0RU: es gibt anleitungen im netz, aber wahrscheinlich ist eine neuinstallation einfacher
<Loetmichel> 94KAAB0RU: kommt drauf an was du als VM benutzt. für VMware player gibts ein tool daß physikalische maschinen in VMs verwandeln kann
<Loetmichel> läuft aber glaube ich nur unter win
<Loetmichel> aber es kann sich selber "VMisieren"
<94KAAB0RU> oh das klingt sehr gut
<94KAAB0RU> dann spare ich mir die Neuinstallation von Win
<94KAAB0RU> Ist eh albern, verwende es glaub ich nur noch für Updates auf TomTom
<94KAAB0RU> und für den TipToy-Stift
<lillyrose10> hey
<lillyrose10> cock
<k1l> nope
<lillyrose10> im horny now
<foxpalace> hi - irgendwas habe ich hier kaputtgefrickelt, so dass ich nicht mal als root ein passwort ändern kann
<foxpalace> und ja, root ist rw gemountet
<foxpalace> hat jemand eine idee - habe ich vllt. mal in den pam-dateien was geändert?
<dadrc> "ein passwort"?
<foxpalace> passwd benutzer
<foxpalace> geht nicht
<Loetmichel> passwd kaputtgespielt?
<foxpalace> jo - aber wo :)
<foxpalace> passwd: Bearbeitungssfehler des Legitimierungszeichens
<foxpalace> und ich depp habe auf deutsch installiert
<ghostcube> was macxhst du in nem ubuntu als root?
<foxpalace> root sein, was sonst
<ghostcube> warum?
<foxpalace> weil ich es kann
<ghostcube> tja, da haste das problem
<foxpalace> ich hätte mich das pam (wenn es da ist) auch mit sudo kaputtgedängelt ;)
<sysdef> installiere neu, nutze dein backup. wenn du das system 5-10 mal kaputt gespielt hast, dann kannst du mit umgehen
<foxpalace> Support-Channel -> installiere neu ;)))
<k1l> foxpalace: ubuntu ist nicht darauf ausgelegt als root zu laufen.  kannst du dein setup mal genauer beschreiben?
<sysdef> foxpalace: mit 60 gegen die wand fahren und dann ne reparatur
<foxpalace> k1l: das ist meine übungskiste - dort installiere ich jeden mist, bevor ich es auf irgendeiner produktivmaschine installiere - demnach habe ich mir halt irgendwie auch das passwd zerhauen - ich kann halt einfach kein neues passwort setzen und ich habe das von einem benutzer vergessen
<deem> "bastelkiste"
<deem> ah, verzeihung. "übungskiste". die kannst du dann ja problemlos neuinstallieren
<foxpalace> ja - es ist nicht schlimm, wenn es nicht funktioniert. ich wüsste nur gerne, was ich da zerdeppert habe :)
<foxpalace> neuinstallieren ist keine problembehebung :)
<k1l> das ist schwierig zu sagen ohne zu wissen was du da gemacht hast.
<sysdef> mach einfach ein diff gegen dein backup. dann siehst du, was du zerdeppert hast
<k1l> was sagen denn die dateirechte der passwd?
<foxpalace> ich glaube ich komme der sache näher: Bad: new and old password must differ by more than just case
<foxpalace> -rwsr-xr-x
<deem> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-erkennt-passwort-nicht/ <-- da steht was davon, dass der displaymanager schuld daran sein kann
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu erkennt Passwort nicht › System einrichten und verwalten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<foxpalace> deem: sorry - fehlende info - ubuntu-server
<deem> foxpalace: auch da kann ein displaymanager installiert sein
<foxpalace> ja, stimmt - hier nicht - ich mach immer minimal-installation
<deem> foxpalace: https://askubuntu.com/questions/57620/getting-an-authentication-token-manipulation-error-when-trying-to-change-my-us <-- das ist der gleich fehler nur ins englische übersetzt
<le_bot> Title: Getting an "Authentication token manipulation" error when trying to change my user password - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<deem> foxpalace: du bist dir aber sicher, dass deine platte rw gemounted ist?
<foxpalace> ja
<foxpalace> touch /bla geht
<foxpalace> es kann nur irgendwas mit pam sein - da hatte ich mal wegen samba was ausprobiert
<deem> joa. da kann dir keiner was zu sagen, ohne den inhalt der dateien zu kennen
<foxpalace> jupp - das stimmt
<geser> schaue mal auf das Änderungsdatum der Dateien in /etc/pam.d/
<foxpalace> jupp - waren einstellungen in der common-account und common-password
<foxpalace> danke
<empedokles78> Hi, wie kann ich das auf Ubuntu spielen: https://thimbleweedpark.com/ ?
<le_bot> Title: Thimbleweed Park™ (at thimbleweedpark.com)
<dadrc> Steam installieren, Spiel kaufen, installieren, auf "Spielen" klicken
<empedokles78> Ist Steam sehr Ressourcenintensiv?
<koegs> empedokles78: das ist bei steam selber eher zweitrangig, du musst nach den anforderungen der spiele gucken
<empedokles78> Ich finde Steam im Softwarecenter nicht einmal.
<koegs> empedokles78: das wiki wurde dir schon mehrfach empfohlen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Steam/
<le_bot> Title: Steam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> okay, ist mal über die cmd installiert. laut dem wiki müsste es im s-center sein.
<empedokles78> Intel® Core™ i5-4250U CPU @ 1.30GHz × 4 okay?: Verlangt: 2 GHz (Intel or AMD)
<Fuchs> ausprobieren halt, das Spiel ist nicht sonderlich ressourcenintensiv. 
<empedokles78> Ja, scheint Retro.
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-28
<stevieh> hey ho. 
<stevieh> Wo änder ich denn die scrollslidergrösse für Thunderbird?
<dadrc> dürfte dein gtk-theme sein
<stevieh> nautilus, terminal etc. hab ich, dass es bei mouseover grösser wird, bei pidgin sieht es wieder anders aus, aber thunderbird ändert sich nix
<dadrc> qualitätssoftware
<stevieh> haha, und nach der änderung sieht es in emacs in nem terminal auch fucked up aus.
<stevieh> ob der schon immer kaputt war im emacs?
<stevieh> ob ich mich einfach dran gewöhne und mit 18.04 auf gnome 3 umstelle? :-)
<stevieh> wie ist denn das "suchkonzept" in Gnome3? Ich hätte gerne was ähnliches wie in der Dash von Unity? Am besten noch mit Recoll support?
<deem> stevieh: super drücken und tippen
<deem> stevieh: ich kenne das verhalten von unity allerdings nicht
<stevieh> da konnte ich noch recoll als erweiterung zur volltextsuche einbinden, mal schauen, ob es das da auch gibt
<wunder> sers, mein kde startet nicht mehr bleibt beim kubuntu stehen nach dist-upgrade
<wunder> könnt ihr mir bisschen helfen das system wieder flott zu bekommen?
<wunder>  ich find die ursache nicht, warum das system nicht startet und  kanndas packet  kubuntu-desktop nicht neu installieren
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist es denn genau? und meinst du mit dist-upgrade das upgrade zu einer neuen ubuntu version?
<wunder> uname -a 4.4.0-96-generic #119-Ubuntu SMP 
<k1l_> ubuntu 16.04?
<wunder> glaub ja
<k1l_> "lsb_release -a"
<wunder> Die recovery mode beendet sich nach 60 sekunden...
<wunder> ja 16.04
<k1l_> kommst du zum login screen?
<wunder> ne bleibt beim logo hängen
<k1l_> nimm im grub mal "quiet splash" aus der kernelzeile raus. dann sieht man wo es hängt
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/#Start-eines-installierten-Systems-einmalig    hier ist eine anleitung
<le_bot> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wunder> ah ich glaub das ist genau das was ich gesucht hab
<wunder> hmm das einzige was ich entdecken kann ist A START JOB IS RUNNING FOR RAISE NE...
<wunder> interfaces und net zeit
<wunder> eine Zeit (1m 48s / 5min 3s) die hochzählt
<Frickelpit> Hast du irgendwas an der Netzwerkconfig geändert?
<wunder> ne, nur dist upgrad, ich hab zwar nichts gemacht außer den parameter rausgenommen, aber jetzt startet es auf STRG + ALT * F7, aber graf läufts
<wunder> also die -116 geht jetzt, in der -96 ist der BUG noch drin, Plasmashell PID Signal Aborted (6)
<wunder> ich hab also irgendwie den alten kernel zerschossen, ???
<wunder> Danke
<k1l_> ich weiß nicht was du da gemacht hast.
<wunder> ja, das denk ich mir auch grad Phhhh:-)
<wunder> und das ich besser mal n backup mach
<wunder> weißt ja wenn man den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht sieht
<wunder> danke nochmals
<NTQ> Welches Programm nutzt ihr unter Linux für CAD? Ich möchte 3D-Objekte für den 3D-Drucker designen. Blender geht zwar super, aber das kann ja (noch) kein CAD.
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CAD/
<le_bot> Title: CAD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-01
<asklah> 16.04: gpg2 --version gpg (GnuPG) 2.1.11 libgcrypt 1.6.5
<asklah> warum ist da noch libgcrypt 1.6.5 drin und nicht schon >1.7 ?
<asklah> ich finde, solche sicherheitsrelevante pakete sollten updated werden.
<geser> bei bekannten Sicherheitslücken werden diese auch bei älteren Versionen gefixt, aber nur durch entsprechende Patches und nicht durch eine aktuelle Version, die dann zwar sicher ist aber unter Umständen an anderen Stellen für Probleme sorgen kann
<stevieh> moin
<stevieh> ich hab mit diversen gnome-shell-extensions rumgespielt und nun klemmt mein User beim Anmelden mit "Extension initialising..." wohl im Bereich der Audio Regelung...
<stevieh> jetzt hab ich nur das Problem, dass ich echt gar nicht sehe, wie und wo ich das debugge?
<stevieh> blöderweise hab ich sogar alle extensions abgeschaltet mit dem tweak tool, aber auch das ändert nix...
<stevieh> das problem ist wohl auch, dass ich nicht unbeding alle gnome3 settings einfach löschen kann, oder wie geht das?
<stevieh> strange.
<frostschutz> stevieh, es betrifft aber nur einen user, andere können einloggen?
<stevieh> ja.
<stevieh> andere sehen auch die sound devices
<stevieh> das ist wohl der sound input / output device chooser.
<stevieh> aber auch wenn ich den abschalte geht die Musi nicht auf dem user. 
<stevieh> und das ist mein hauptuser, da will ich nicht einfach löschen
<frostschutz> was löschen?
<stevieh> tja, noch nicht mal das weiss ich ;-)
<frostschutz> die holzhammer methode ist ja den einzelnen ~/.ordner bzw. ~/.ordner/datei umzubenennen wo der auslöser wahrscheinlich liegt. und wenn es dann funktioniert kannst du ausloggen, zurück-umbenennen und die dateien einzeln vergleichen um das weiter einzukreisen
<stevieh> oh ja. Aber welche ;-)
<frostschutz> letztlich kommen die dateien / ordner in frage die bei einem neuen user beim ersten login angelegt werden
<frostschutz> ist natürlich bescheuert, besser wärs man wüsste wie man das gnome3 direkt debuggt, da kann ich aber auch nicht wirklich helfen, google weiß da sicher mehr als ich
<stevieh> das problem mit dem ganzen zeugse ist, dass es mittlerweile so lange existiert, dass es schwer ist aktuelle infos von alten zu unterscheiden.
<frostschutz> du kannst auch aufs dateidatum schauen, wenn das problem erst seit heute existiert, dann sind dateien von gestern nicht schuld
<stevieh> haha. 
<stevieh> auch das schränkt es nichgt wirklich ein ;-)
<stevieh> vielleicht sollte ich wirklich mal einfach alle . ordner wegmachen und ganz von vorne anfangen. Das wäre seit 1993 das erste mal.
<frostschutz> oder, du kopierst alles ~/.zeug zu einem neuen user und schaust ob der dann das gleiche problem hat. falls ja, kopierst nur die eine hälfte, und dann die andere hälfte... wenn das problem dann nur in einer hälfte auftaucht, kannst du per divide and conquer weitermachen
<stevieh> da sitz ich in 100 Jahren noch dran
<stevieh> k.a. mal schauen, wie ich das noch mehr vergurke ;-)
<mich781> s
<mich781> ich steze ein Notebook neu auf. Bald kommt ja ein neues Ubuntu. Ich frage mich nun ob ich Ubuntu 16.04LTS oder Gnome Variante installieren soll. Was passiert bei einem Update? Bekomm ich dann bei beiden Varianten die Standard-Variante (die ja auf Gnome basiert) oder bleiben das unterschiedliche Zweige
<k1l_> wenn du das normale ubuntu mit unity installierst wird dir der neue ubuntu-gnome installiert beim update zu 18.04.1. aber unity bleibt installiert und du kannst am login screen auswählen was du booten willst
<mich781> Danke @k1l und was passiert wenn ich Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome installiere?
<Rochvellon> da ja das 18.04er Release kurz vor der Veröffentlichung steht und sich prinzipiell nichts mehr gravierendes verändert, wäre es eine Überlegung wert, gleich 18.04 zu installieren
<k1l_> Rochvellon: :/
<mich781> Wenn keine Probleme zu erwarten sind, gab es da nicht ein UFTS-Problem, da würde ich schon sicher sein wollen
<k1l_> das ubuntu gnome edition hat ein anderes setup als das ubuntu-gnome was jetzt standard wird. das bleiben weiterhin 2 verschiedene desktops. das ubuntu gnome will ähnlich zu unity bleiben, das gnome edition will den vanilla gnome look
<k1l_> das LTS upgrade wird erst mit 18.04.1 freigeschaltet
<mich781> ICh glaube dann sollte ich danach entscheiden welche Oberfläche besser mit einem Touchscreen zurecht kommt
<mich781> gibt es da eine Empfehlung?
<k1l_> überragend finde ich alle nicht. aber da unity wegen xorg ein auslaufmodell ist, würde ich da auf gnome setzen
<mich781> Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe bekomme ich mit dem "Standard-Ubuntu" (also nach dem Update auf 18.04) ein angepasstes Gnome + Unity, und mit Ubuntu Gnome nur Gnome, aber dafür das Orginal. 
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> ubuntu hat mittlerweile unity abgelöst aber setzt jetzt auf ein angepasstes gnome mit unity ähnlichem look. das ist das orginal gnome, aber eben nicht die standard konfiguration, die redhat bei sich nutzt (und auch umstritten ist). 
<k1l_> äh ja, ich glaube das hast du da verstanden und ich nur falsch gelesen :)
<mich781> jetzt hab ichs doch nicht verstanden, oben hast du geschrieben man kann Logscreen zwischen Unity und Gnome wählen
<k1l_> ja
<mich781> Also ist das "alte" Unity und das angepasste Gnome mit dabei.
<k1l_> unity bleibt installiert. denn das wollen leute noch weiter benutzen. es wird nur zusätzlich das angepasste gnome installiert und als standard gesetzt. man kann aber im login screen auswählen welchen desktop man jeweils nutzen will
<mich781> Dann probiere ich die 18.04 mal als Livestick, und schaue wie sie sich verhält
<mich781> Klingt so, als ob man dann mit dem Orginal-Ubuntu am besten fährt 
<ppq> alles geschmackssache
<k1l_> teste am besten was für dich am besten klappt
<mich781> Jo, ich mache mir ein Bootstick mit der 18.04 Ubuntu, und einen mit der 18.04 Ubuntu Gnome-Version. und wenn ich weiß was sich besser anfühlt, installiere ich die jeweilige 16.04er Vorgängerversion. Kommt die 18.04 offizell raus, mache ich das Update. 
<mich781> Ich glaube so ist das am vernünftigsten :)
<mich781> kann es sein das es für Ubuntu Gnome 18.04 kein Image gibt ?
<ppq> das kann sein, ja
<ppq> nicht jeder flavor baut daily-live images
<ppq> .. für 18.04
<dadrc> es gibt kein Ubuntu Gnome 18.04 mehr, afaik
<dadrc> Ubuntu benutzt jetzt Gnome 3 als Standard-DE, daher braucht man den Gnome-Flavor nicht mehr
<ppq> oh, das könnte natürlich der grund sein ^^
<Aprikose> Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome3 Problem mit derAnmeldung. Passworteingabe geht noch, dann kommt nacheinigen Sekunden  wieder der Anmeldebildschirm.Bin einem "Rat" gefolgt, Python neu zu installieren. Löschen ging auch (viele, viele Dateien!). Die Neuinstallation ging schief: "Paket Python3 ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einemanderen Paket referenziert -- Für das Paket Python existiert kein Installationskandidat"  Was 
<Aprikose> nun?
<Frickelpit> Warum zur Hölle python neu installieren?
<Frickelpit> Aprikose: Was kommt bei python2.7 und python3.5?
<Aprikose> es gab Probleme mit der Verbindung von Remmina zu einem server ..da bekamich den Rat
<Frickelpit> Dann nimm in Zukunft von der Person keinen Rat mehr an
<Aprikose> bei pythonexit
<Aprikose> sorry .. falsche Tastatur
<Aprikose> Python3.5 default ... ist also installiert???
<Aprikose> anmelden geht trotzdemnicht
<Frickelpit> mal nen Schuß in den Ofen, was sagt ein df -hT
<Frickelpit> eigene Partition für /home?
<Aprikose> Anmeldebildschirm ist vorhanden; nach Passworteingabe "rödelt" der PC etwas ... dann komt wieder der Anmeldebildschirm
<Aprikose> ja eigene Partition für home
<Frickelpit> dann mal ein df -hT | grep home
<Aprikose> 'leere'Ausgabe
<Aprikose> kein home
<Frickelpit> dann scheint dein /home nicht da zu sein. Schau mal mit 'mount' nach
<Aprikose> halt, sorry Kommando zurück. Auf der Plate ist keine Partition home, sondern ein Ordner in root
<Frickelpit> Also liegt alles in /
<Frickelpit> dann schau mit df nach, wie viel Platz die Platte noch hat
<Aprikose> ja
<Aprikose> 40GB
<Aprikose> ist ne 128GB SSD
<Frickelpit> Ok. Irgendwas in letzter Zeit mit sudo rumgespielt?
<Aprikose> ja
<Aprikose> reichlich
<Aprikose> kann es sein, dass beimlöschen von Python auch derGnome Desktop mit gelöscht wurde?
<Frickelpit> Schau nach ;)
<Frickelpit> dpkg -l gnome* | grep ii
<Aprikose> da sind jede Menge gnome-... Dateien
<Aprikose> auch 'gnome-desktop3.data'
<Aprikose> sonst keine gnome-desktop... Dateien
<Frickelpit> Ist das ein nachträglich installiertes Gnome oder ein ubuntu-gnome?
<Aprikose> Ubuntu Gnome bei der Installation
<Frickelpit> ubuntu-gnome-desktop heißt das Metapaket zum installieren
<Aprikose> also einfach nochmal apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<Frickelpit> jo
<Aprikose> evtl: --reinstall?
<Frickelpit> Probiers erstmal ohne, wenn er meckert dann mit
<Aprikose> :)
<Aprikose> da kommt dann: unerfüllte Abängigkeiten und Problemekönnen nicht korrifiert werden, sie haben zurücgehaltene defekte Pakete
<Frickelpit> pack die Ausgabe mal komplett in einen paste
<Frickelpit> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Aprikose> das geht nicht. Ich tippe hier auf einem anderen PC
<Frickelpit> Du kannst die Ausgabe umleiten in eine Datei mit apt install foo > apt.txt
<Frickelpit> die kannste dann auf den anderen Rechner rüberholen.
<Aprikose> ja ok, wo finde ich infos pastebin auf der Konsole zu nutzen?
<Frickelpit> Ansonsten, wenn der andere noch ins Netz kommt, mit irgendeinem paste tool, was es direkt hochlädt
 * Frickelpit fällt da gerade kein Tool zu ein
<k1l> sudo apt install foo | nc termbin.com 9999
<Aprikose> ok ...  ich suche mal .. melde mich wieder
<Aprikose> danke k1l
<k1l> kannst aber auch einfach mal die apt logs schicken: "cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Aprikose> termbin.com/n6gh
<Aprikose> termbin.com/nxqq
<k1l> also ich sag mal so: das python entfernen ist eine scheißidee auf ubuntu (und anderen desktops) da quasi alles mit python läuft
<k1l> geht ein "sudo apt install -f"?
<Aprikose> ja sudo apt install -f geht
<Aprikose> ohne Fehler
<k1l> hat der was installiert?
<Aprikose> nein
<k1l> sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l> installiert das was, oder meckert der?
<Aprikose> läuft kurz und sagt: nix zu installieren
<Aprikose> so wie apt-get update auch
<Frickelpit> Aprikose: was sagt ein dpkg -l python* | grep ii | wc -l bei dir?
<k1l> sudo apt install python
<Aprikose> 5
<Frickelpit> hier sind 46 bei einer Serverversion ;)
<Aprikose> und was sagt mir das?   :)
<k1l> und dann noch mal den "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" versuchen zu installieren. und wenn der immernoch nicht will dann musst du mal versuchen eines der pakete zu installieren wo er meckert als abhängikeit. und dann gucken warum er bei dem emckert bis du das ende der kette gefunden hast.
<Frickelpit> Aprikose: Dass da viele bei dir fehlen
<Aprikose> also nur dpkg -lpython ergibt bei mir auch jede Menge
<Aprikose> mind.50
<k1l> ja, es geht aber um die mit "ii" am anfang. die sind auch installiert. der rest ist nur als config noch vorhanden oder nur im repo vorhanden
<Frickelpit> ja, aber das sind alle, auch die nicht installierten. Deswegen ja der grep auf ii
<k1l> <k1l> sudo apt install python
<Aprikose> daist auch ein python3-minimal -- den hatte ich extra installiert
<Aprikose> nach dempurge von python3
<k1l> und danach wie gesagt noch mal den desktop
<k1l> Aprikose: nicht alles löuft mit python 3.
<Aprikose> k1l, da bekomme ich die Info python ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket eferenziert .... Für das Paket python existiert kein Installationskanddat
<k1l> o_O
<Aprikose> ... hab ich ach gesgt ...
<Frickelpit> Aprikose: paste al deine sources.list
<k1l> "apt policy python | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Aprikose> termbin.com/akhq
<k1l> grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<Aprikose> termbin/dbc9
<Aprikose> sorry
<Aprikose> x9v1
<k1l> du hast dir dein main repo aus der sources.ist gelöscht
<Aprikose> ich habe da nix gelöscht
<Frickelpit> !sources.list
<le_bot> Informationen zu sources.list finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list, eine vollständige sources.list erhält man mit dem Konsolenbefehl grep '^deb' -r /etc/apt/sources.list*
<Frickelpit> da ist eine default, die eintragen, apt update und dann python nochmal nachsehen
<k1l> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list # und dann da in die zeile 5 und 10 vor das "restricted" ein "main" dazu schreiben, (wie es bei der zeile jeweils direkt darunter ist)
<Aprikose> ok
<Aprikose> schade. Anmeldung geht immer noch nicht ...
<k1l> ja kann ja nicht. du musst jetzt erst mal die ganzen sachen insatllieren
<k1l> sudo apt install python
<k1l> dann "sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop"
<Aprikose> k1l, werden dann Konfigurationen überschrieben?
<Frickelpit> wenn du ein purge gemacht hast, hast du keine configs mehr, die man überschreiben könnte
<k1l> Aprikose: ich glaube du verstehst das problem gerade nicht. du hast quasi alles von deinem system deinstalliert. konfigs sollten jetzt dein geringstes problem sein
<k1l> mich wundert, dass apt überhaupt noch geht ohne python.
<Aprikose> ok, sudo apt install python meldet sei bereits die neueste Version 2.7.12-1 !!
<Frickelpit> python3.5
<Aprikose> nein, die Meldung ist 2.7.12
<Frickelpit> ja und du sollst das Paket python3.5 installieren noch
<Frickelpit> oder python3
<Aprikose> ok ..ist auch die neueste
<Frickelpit> dann das Metapaket
<Aprikose> welches Metapaket?
<Frickelpit> ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Aprikose> bei der auswahl des Displaymanagers hatte ich vorher lightdm: kann ih jetzt auch den gdm3 auswählen,oder kollidiert das mit alten Installatinsdaeien?
<k1l> kannst du machen, ich weiß nur nicht ob gdm3 mit dem remote desktop gerödel von dir zusammenpasst
<Aprikose> ds werde ich dann testen ...
<Aprikose> DANKE Frickelpit und k1l es läuft wieder -- YOU MADE MY DAY  :-))
<k1l> ja, aber jetzt nie wieder python entfernen. und der, der das gesagt hat, den würde ich aus den kontakten löschen
<Frickelpit> [17:48:15] <Frickelpit> Dann nimm in Zukunft von der Person keinen Rat mehr an
<Frickelpit> ;)
<Aprikose> wie sagte Freddie Frinton beim'Dinner for One' so schön: "I'll Kill that cat!"
<stevieh> tachauch
<stevieh> ich komm hier echt nicht weiter: ich hab mit gnome3 und gnome-shell und extensions und alles rumgespielt und jetzt ist bei meinem hauptbenutzer irgendwas völlig im Argen: ich seh kein Sounddevice mehr.
<stevieh> auch unter unity nicht mehr.
<stevieh> .config "wegmachen" hat nicht geholfen... mit anderen Benutzern geht es. Where the fuck kann ich noch suchen?
<stevieh> ah, ok. ich hab schon den ersten Weg: pulseaudio war wohl nicht gestartet, aber warum nicht?
<Frickelpit> vermutlich wegen deiner Spielerei
<stevieh> und: was ist beim gnome-tweak-tool eigentlich das shell thema und warum kann ich da nix auswählen?
<Frickelpit> afaik muss man dafür zulassen, dass user extensions installieren dürfen
<stevieh> aha und wie?
<Frickelpit> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/19/user-themes/
<le_bot> Title: User Themes - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<Frickelpit> https://askubuntu.com/questions/545741/why-is-shell-theme-disabled-in-gnome-tweak-tool
<le_bot> Title: Why is Shell theme disabled in Gnome Tweak Tool? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> merci!
<stevieh> also entweder ich hab was völlig verbastelt oder gnome3 ist wirklich enorm viel langsamer als unity, was applikationsstart etc. betrifft.
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-02
<stevieh> moin
<stevieh> benutzt hier jemand "franz" so n kombi messenger?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: "benutzte"
<LetoThe2nd> viel zu hohe load für das was es am ende tut
<stevieh> ich will eigentlich nur irgendnen deskop für whatsapp
<LetoThe2nd> meine aktuell bessere lösung: ein extra firefox-fenster in dem die webclients offen sind. was anderes ist franz auch nicht, nur mit bisschen mehr komfort.
<stevieh> ein weiterer grund gegen whatsapp
 * DaVu wirft leise telegram-desktop in den Raum
<DaVu> ;)
<DaVu> stevieh: was spricht gegen whatsapp-web?
<stevieh> ein ganzer browser aussenrum
<stevieh> irgendwie crasht das alles, seit ich gestern versucht habe gnome3 zu testen
<DaVu> Ja, kann ich verstehen. Ich hätte auch gern eine native Whatsapp Desktop app. Bisher muss ich aber sagen, dass es, so wie ich es bisher verwendet habe, unter Unity stabil lief
<DaVu> gnome habe ich unter Ubuntu noch nicht getestet. Läuft aber unter Arch Linux ebenso stabil (bisher)
<stevieh> das geht mir echt alles gerade auf den Zeiger.
<stevieh> gnome3 sieht hbsch aus, aber ist nur am abkacken und man weiss echt nicht mehr, wo man überhaupt sieht, warum
<DaVu> schmiert dir der komplette Rechner weg, oder wie?
<stevieh> nein, oben im gnome3 sind von zeit zu zeit alle indicators weg
<DaVu> welches Ubuntu?
<stevieh> 17.10
<DaVu> hm
<stevieh> jetzt bin ich wieder auf unity zurück und die Multimediatasten fehlen
<DaVu> bald kommt 18.04. Dann wird alles wieder gut ;)
<stevieh> ausserdem ist es kacken lahm
<DaVu> lol, ich kann mir aktuell bildlich vorstellen wie du zu Hause sitzt und vor dich hin fluchst :D
<DaVu> nicht böse sein, auch wenn ich gerade ein wenig schmunzeln muss ;)
<DaVu> "kacken lahm" = programme starten zu langsam oder die GUI hängt hinterher?
<stevieh> willst du therapie betreiben?
<DaVu> Nein, ich frage mich nur woher es kommen könnte. Ich meine, das meißte weißt du ja selbst. Wenn Software zu langsam startet mal bei top schauen, was das so sagt. Bzgl langsamer GUI würde ich mal nach der Hardwarebeschleunigung der GPU schauen...keine Ahnung. Ich überlege halt nur. Sorry, wenns doof rüber kan
<DaVu> *kam
<stevieh> ja, lass mal :-)
<NTQ> Moin Leute.https://www.geo.de/natur/nachhaltigkeit/17891-rtkl-unsinniges-touristenritual-steinmaennchen-werden-zur-plage  Ich hab hier ein Ubuntu 17.10 und versuche verzweifelt wenigstens einen von zwei USB-WLAN-Sticks ans Laufen zu kriegen. Das eine ist ein BCM4323 und das andere Linksys WUSB300N.
<le_bot> Title: Unsinniges Touristenritual: Steinmännchen werden zur Plage - [GEO] (at www.geo.de)
<NTQ> what? wo kommt der link her
<NTQ> einfach ignorieren bitte
<ppq> :)
<NTQ> Hat trotzdem jemand eine Idee? Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass das einfach out-of-the-box funktioniert. 
<ppq> NTQ, im ubuntuusers-wiki gibts eine liste unterstützter wlan chips und welche workarounds ggf. nötig sind
<NTQ> Genau. Da hab ich leider nur den Linksys WUSB600N gefunden. Deswegen hab ich weiter nach bcm43xx geschaut. Und da kommt man irgendwann zum zusätzlichen Treiber-Dialog. Leider listet der rein gar nichts auf. 
<NTQ> Das schlimme ist. Ich hab heute Nacht schon so viel aus dem Wiki ausprobiert und kompiliert und von anderen Seiten gelesen, dass ich schon gar nicht mehr weiß, was ich alles gemacht habe. xD Vielleicht brauche ich doch einen neuen Stick. Aber der Broadcom-Stick ist halt im Grunde neu.
<k1l> bei dem bcm43xx muss man doch nur das andere treiber paket installieren
<empedokles78> Ich sehe auf dem Schreibtisch ein i4j4262623579950366875.tmp, das ich gerne los hätte, in der cmd erscheint es aber nicht.
<k1l> guck mal mit "ls -al" in den Desktop ordner.
<k1l> evtl hast du da eine datei geöffnet und das programm hat diese sicherungsdatei kurzfristig erstellt. evtl ist die schon wieder weg, nur des desktop zeigt sie noch an.
<empedokles78> k1l, es befinden sich zwei dateien dort, die ich nicht zuordnen kann: -rw-rw-r--  1 nuc nuc        0 Mai 25  2015 postpone~
<empedokles78> -rw-rw-r--  1 nuc nuc        0 Feb 16  2015 Unbenanntes Dokument~
<Frickelpit> mit ~ am Ende sind autosave Files vom Editor
<Frickelpit> und wenn du die nicht zuordnen kannst, weg damit
<empedokles78> okay, versuch's mal mit einem neustart
<starter> beim kopieren auf auf micro-sd card werden so viele resourcen gebunden, daß der rechner kaum noch bedienbar ist. normal?
<frostschutz> starter, wie ist der cardreader angebunden? und wie sieht das in top / htop aus? irgendwas im dmesg?
<stevieh> sicher dass der rechner kaum noch bedienbar ist oder nur keine USB Maus und Tastatur Ereignisse ankommen?
<starter> frostschutz: ist usb 2
<starter> stevieh: möglich daß keine usb ereigisse ankommen.
<stevieh> da kann man glaub ich wenig machen.
<stevieh> evtl. das kopieren in niedrigerer prio laufen lassen... aber mei
<starter> jetzt gehts grad wieder normal.
<starter> am anfang maus und tastatureingaben verzögert.
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-03
<n87> Hallo
<n87> wie kann ich ubuntu-server über vmlinuz auf einem rpi2 booten?
<n87> für den rpi3 funktioniert das und ist anscheinend sogar erforderlich
<Frickelpit> n87: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi#Download
<le_bot> Title: ARM/RaspberryPi - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<n87> Frickelpit: ja, das ist aber mit uboot.bin standardmäßig
<n87> und so wie beim rpi3 bootet er nicht
<n87> also wenn ich in config.txt kernel=vmlinuz initramfs initrd.img followkernel setze
<n87> ich hatte eigentlich erwartet, dass es so funktioniert
<n87> kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<holgersson> n87: Zumindest mit dem Standardbooloader (bzw. der GPU, die die Dateien liest und startet) kommt in config.txt mit kernel= nur eine Datei (der Kernel) rein.
<holgersson> n87: die anderen Parameter gehören die cmdline.…txt(?).
<holgersson> n87: Aber keine Ahnung, wie das mit uboot aussieht.
<n87> holgersson: uboot soll ja grade nicht verwendet werden
<holgersson> n87: Dann musst Du config.txt und cmdline.txt nutzen.
<n87> in config.txt hatte ich ja kernel=vmlinuz definiert
<n87> und kernel=uboot.bin auskommentiert
<n87> und initramfs initrd.img followkernel
<n87> also geanu so wie es beim rpi3 sogar erforderlich ist
<n87> allerdings bootet er so dann nicht
<holgersson> n87: Wie gesagt nimmt die Variable kernel nur und ausschließlich den Kernel, also vmlinuz.
<n87> obwohl vmlinuz und initrd.img vorhanden sind auf der bootpartition
<n87> holgersson ja da ist ja genau der wunsch
<n87> das soll er ja machen
<n87> aber es muss noch irgendwo weitere einstellungen geben die das booten so verhindern
<holgersson> OK.
<n87> beim rpi3 image aber gesetzt sind
<n87> sonst würde ja das rpi3 image auch nicht booten
<n87> auf diese weise
<holgersson> n87: Bitte paste mal deine *komplette* config.txt aus /boot
<n87> ja mom
<n87> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sz243fKpbQ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n87> diese datei liegt auf der boot-partition (FAT32) und nicht in /boot auf der sys partition
<n87> das wird auch so ausgeliefert
<n87> nachher wird beim ubuntu-image der inhalt der boot-partition unter /boot/firmware eingehängt auf der system-partition
<holgersson> OK, Ort und Datei sehen soweit gut aus. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob diese initramfs so richtig ist.
<holgersson> Bis wohin bootet der Raspi denn?
<n87> bis - gar nicht :-D
<n87> die grüne led blinkt nur einmal beim einschalten
<n87> d.h. er liest kurz die sd lädt wahrscheinlich noch start.elf
<n87> und dann war's das
<holgersson> Oh
<holgersson> Ja äh, also sorry, da kann ich nicht weiterhelfen :-D
<holgersson> Du kannst mal die vorkompilierten Binaries + Firmware direkt von github nehmen
<holgersson> vielleicht bootets damit
<n87> hatte auch schon überlegt ob ich das initrd.img vom rpi3 image nehme und es sonst nochmal versuche
<n87> das wäre vllt einen versuch wert
<holgersson> Viel Erfolg :)
<n87> danke
<n87> ciao
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-04
<stevieh> moin. ich hab in meinem 17.10 ein "Startprogramme" und im Gnome Tweak startprogramme....
<stevieh> welches isses denn jetzt?
<Frickelpit> wie meinen?
<stevieh> naja, es gibt ne "App" wohl aus Unity Zeiten "Startprogramme" die wird wohl ausgeführt, auch wenn ich ne gnome session hab, und es gibt im gnome tweak startprogramme. Das ist aber anscheinend nicht identisch.
<Frickelpit> füg doch mal bei beiden einen Eintrag hinzu und schau, was in .config/autostart passiert
<stevieh> und immer, wenn ich im gnome-tweak-tool irgendeine extension ausmache verschwinden oben alle indikatoren im panel... erst Alt-F2 r bringt die wieder hin.
<Fussel> es salso ich kann man mir gut vorstellen, das da neu gestartet wird,damit die erweiterung wirklich aus ist. und da klemmt was,aber wiso macht man sowas andauernd?
<stevieh> weil man sein gnome 3 einrichtet?
<Fussel> jups,aber danach ist ruhe
<stevieh> das kommt mir alles sehr spanisch vor.
<Fussel> soviel gibts da doch gar nicht einzurichten :þ
<Fussel> ob spanisch oder perl, esfunktioniert, und darum gehts :D
<stevieh> interessant "startprogramme" (von unity wohl) kennt das konzept des Abschaltens von programmen in .config/autostart. Gnome3 wohl nicht
<stevieh> Fussel: es funktioniert ja eben nicht.
<Fussel> ist nach neustart alles da? ist etwas zu viel? stevieh ?
<Fussel> gnome ist ein disignstück, das soll man nicht selber disignen nur wenn es wirklich nötig ist
<Fussel> stevieh, wenn du die neueste disignextenshion je nach belieben ein oder schalten willst, ist wohl daily arch besser
<Fussel> das ist nicht daskonzept von ubuntu und gnome
<stevieh> Fussel: es ist sicher nicht zweck eines An- und Ausschaltenkönnens von extensions, dass ich danach gnome neustarten muss oder?
<stevieh> also irgendwie ist gnome3 für mich unter 17.10 so unbenutzbar. Da muss ich wohl doch mal echt eine "clean" installation machen.
<stevieh> aber erst im Sommer mit 18.04
<ubuntu_> hallo
<west> hallo
<west> ich brauche mal hilfe bei x2go
<west> unter Lubuntu
<west> ich kriege keine Verbindung von client zum x2go server
<west> https://picload.org/view/daordrri/bildschirmfotovom2018-03-0414-.png.html
<le_bot> Title: picload.org | bildschirmfotovom2018-03-0414-.png (at picload.org)
<west> Habe zusätzlich sudo apt-get install x2golxdebindings installiert
<sdx23> west: kannst du den Server pingen? ssh login? Was ist die Fehlermeldung?
<west> geht das mit ssh
<west> also wenn ich ping 192.168.178.53 -p22 kriege ich eine antwort
<west> Fehlermeldung auf den client was:Befehl nicht befunden
<Frickelpit> -p 22 ist da aber nicht das, was du vermutest
<west> gefunden
<west> https://picload.org/view/daordlwa/bildschirmfotovom2018-03-0414-.png.html
<le_bot> Title: picload.org | bildschirmfotovom2018-03-0414-.png (at picload.org)
<west> nochmal ein Bild von der Fehlermeldung
<sdx23> demnach hast du kein LXDE auf dem Server
<west> sdx23: Lbuntu basiisert doch auf dem LXDE Desktop
<west> *basiert
<sdx23> und?
<west> warum geht es nicht
<Frickelpit> west: klappt ein ssh west@192.168.178.53 vom Client aus?
<west> Frickelpit: ja
<sdx23> weil startlxde nicht gefunden wird, wie die Fehlermeldung sagt. Das heißt entweder hast du irgendetwas ordentlich vermurkst oder tatsächlich kein LXDE auf dem Server installiert. Was sagt "apt-cache policy lxde-common" auf dem Server? (nicht Client!)
<Frickelpit> west: dann schau per SSH nach, ob da ein LXDE installiert ist
<west> Frickelpit: ich habe jetzt mal lxde nachinstalliert jetzt geht es
<Frickelpit> na guck
<west> haber irgenwie gefällt mir das nicht
<west> aber irgenwie gefällt mir das nicht
<Fussel> wer spricht bei lxde auch von gefallen? sei froh das das olle ding läuft
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-25
<empedokles78> Nun wird der CanoScan Lide von der Xsane git version unterstützt (complete): Backend: pixma (0.21.1). Frühere Modelle verwenden: genesys (1.0-63). Was ist der Unterschied?
<empedokles78> Kann man irgendwo einsehen, wann historisch eine neue Stable von xsane erschienen ist?
<Brot01> Hallo, wenn man aus welcher Anwendung auch immer den "Datei öffnen" Dialog öffnet, werden die Dateien in der Verzeichnissen ja einer detallierten Tabellenartigen Ansicht gezeigt. Ist es irgendwie möglich, die Ansicht so umzuschalten, dass ich große Thumbnails bekomme, um die Bilder besser zu erkennen?
<ppq> Brot01, diese fenster werden vom GUI toolkit der verwendeten desktopumgebung gestellt, also gtk2 (zb. xfce), gtk3 (gnome etc.) oder qt/kde
<ppq> Brot01, daher wäre es sinnvoll, wenn du verrätst, welche desktopumgebung du benutzt :)
<Brot01> ppq, ja ok versteh ich, ich verwende das aktuelle Ubuntu mit dem Gnome Desktop
<ppq> Brot01, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist die thumbnail-preview-funktion abhängig von der zoom-stufe, die im dateimanager eingestellt ist
<ppq> Brot01, stell die mal schrittweise hoch, dann sollten irgendwann auch im "list view" (zb. der datei-öffnen-dialog) wieder thumbs angezeigt werden
<Brot01> habs gerade versucht, Änderungen im Nautilus bringen im Datei öffnen Dialog im Chrome keine änderung
<ppq> hier ist von 150% die rede https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1769358
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1769358 “Thumbnail previews in Files/Nautilus only show whe...” : Bugs : nautilus package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Brot01> ja hab 150 und 200 versucht
<Brot01> hab auch mal die ganze Ansicht im Nautilus auf Thumbs umgestellt
<ppq> dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter :(
<Brot01> ok schade
<ppq> Brot01, vielleicht nach dem umstellen auf höheren zoom mal aus- und wieder einloggen
<Brot01> istn versuch wert ja
<empedokles78> Kann man irgendwo einsehen, wann historisch jeweils eine neue Stable von Xsane erschienen ist?
<ppq> empedokles78, hier die debian-/ubuntu-versionen der letzten 20 jahre: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/x/xsane/xsane_0.999-5ubuntu2/changelog
<ppq> filtern nach "New upstream release" sollte liefern
<velix> Weiß jemand, ob Fuse2 noch in Disco (Cosmo?) vorhanden sein wird?
<k1l_> packages.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> oder du guckst bei launchpad.net nach
<velix> k1l_: ok
<velix> k1l_: Hmm. Sehe ich die Suchfunktion bei Ersterem nicht?
<velix> ach schon gut
<velix> Es wird libfuse2 und 3 geben. Oha. Anscheinend wurden die kompatibel gemacht?
<Hootch> hallo, kann ich fragen zu ubuntu und kde stellen? thema für spezielle einstellungen für fensterleisten. wo finde ich einstellungen für die fenster speziell für anwendung xy?
<Hootch> in meinem fall hatte ich die fensterleiste bei firefox ausgeblendet. jetzt frage ich mich, wo ich diese einstellungen unter kde wiederfinde
<Hootch> gefunden :) danke für die hilfe!
<j0k> was genau meinst Du mit Fensterleiste nur von Firefox? Und ich würde erst mal vermuten, dass das dann auch in Firefox hinterlegt ist
<j0k> ah
<j0k> und die Lösung war? Hootch 
<Hootch> Kde bietet Dialog "Individuelles Fensterverhalten". Dort konnte ich die Standardleiste oben ausblenden für FF.
<h4x3> Moin, ich habe das Problem dass wenn ich den Monitor von meinem Ubuntu Rechner abziehe die Teamviewer Session nicht mehr funktioniert.
<ppq> https://www.teamviewer.com/en/remote-access-headless-linux/
<le_bot> Title: Headless Linux Systems: Easy Remote Access (at www.teamviewer.com)
<ppq> h4x3, sowas vielleicht? klingt vielversprechend. "With headless support enabled, remote control connections will take you to the active VT. The active VT is the one that you see on the monitor — or would see, if one was attached."
<h4x3> moment ich schau mal.
<_moep_> teamviewer auf linux ist einfach nur PITA
<h4x3> darüber üssen wir nicht reden. Aber ich hatte eine Anfrage dazu
<h4x3> und hab es nachgestellt und festgestellt dass es tatsächlich nicht funktioniert ohne monitor Teamviewer am aktuellen ubuntu zu nutzen
<h4x3> fand ich kurios
<h4x3> die anleitung ist es leider nicht ppq
<h4x3> man kann wohl einen dummy desktop emulieren aber das funktionierte bei mir eben auch nicht
<h4x3> nur nen schwarzen bildschirm
<j0k> so ist das halt manchmal mit proprietären sachen
<j0k> warum nicht den Teamviewer Hersteller fragen oder was Linuxeigenes offenes nutzen?
<h4x3> xrdp funzt auch nicht so richtig auf anhieb
<h4x3> was gibts noch für alternativen?
<h4x3> vnc?
<empedokles78> ppq, also eher selten. Kann man die Git Version von xsane gut verwenden oder ist das kompliziert?
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-26
<pkpro> hi @ll
<pkpro> hi Hab folgesndes Problem bitte um Hilfe  
<pkpro> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jJ9PdwKYRz/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<pkpro> vbox mashine problem 
<pkpro> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g47vbptZFP/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<pkpro> Titel wurde hinzugefügt Vbox Mashine  Problem
<koegs> da scheint dein vbox file beschädigt zu sein, warum hast du denn neu installiert? war irgendwas mit der festplatte?
<pkpro> Ja zu wenig platz für / eingeräumt 
<koegs> wie gesagt, du musst schauen ob du dein vbox file repariert kriegst
<pkpro> glaub die oder ein kernel modul e fehlen 
<koegs> kannst mal schauen ob da noch eine vbox-prev datei liegt
<pkpro> bin neu bei ubuntu  wo schaut man da nach pev datei und was ist das ?
<pkpro> prev datei 
<koegs> das hat nix mit ubuntu zu tun, du guckst im datei-browser deiner wahl nach ob neben der .vbox datei eine .vbox-prev datei liegt
<pkpro> xp11.vbox-prev
<koegs> dann könntest du mal testweise die .vbox datei sichern und die .vbox-prev in die .vbox umbenenne und schauen ob dann deine VM erfolgreich startet
<empedokles78> Benutzt jemand die Git Version von Xsane? Ist das einfach?
<koegs> empedokles78: einfach ist relativ https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SANE/Kompilieren/
<le_bot> Title: Kompilieren › SANE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> mit vollem risiko ginge auch ein ppa https://launchpad.net/~rolfbensch/+archive/ubuntu/sane-git
<le_bot> Title: SANE : Rolf Bensch (at launchpad.net)
<koegs> aber immer noch sinnvoller wäre direkt einen scanner zu nehmen der unterstützt wird
<empedokles78> koegs, okay, er wird unterstütz, aber nur in der git version.
<empedokles78> sieht schon mal nicht trivial aus.
<pkpro> in arbeit
<pkpro> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZRJ2HYjrq6/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<pkpro> gebe mal  ein   . sudo /sbin/vboxconfig
<pkpro> die fehlermeldung hat sich geändert in 
<koegs> wie hast du virtualbox installiert?
<pkpro> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZRJ2HYjrq6/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<pkpro> die fehlermeldung hat sich geändert in 
<pkpro> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZRJ2HYjrq6/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<pkpro> koegs > die fehlermeldung hat sich geändert in  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZRJ2HYjrq6/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> 11:23 <koegs> wie hast du virtualbox installiert?
<pkpro> softwarecenter
<pkpro> und auch bei Vbox deb datei  runtergeladen und per  softwarecenter installiert
<koegs> also parallel aus verschiedenen quellen?
<pkpro> sag mal ja 
<koegs> kein wunder das die treiber nicht matchen
<koegs> mach das mal rückgängig und schaue hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation/#VirtualBox-PUEL-Personal-Use-and-Evaluation-License
<le_bot> Title: Installation › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> genauer gesagt hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation/#Paket-aus-der-Paketquelle-installieren
<le_bot> Title: Installation › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pkpro> <pkpro>  ok hab alle commands von der seite kopiert und im terminal ausgefuhrt 
<pkpro> geht nicht 
<koegs> pkpro: in welchem channel bist du noch unterwegs, machst du crossposting?
<koegs> und blind alle fehle kopieren führt selten zum ziel
<koegs> *befehle
<pkpro> nur in dem channel 
<pkpro> crossposting wosis  des 
<koegs> ich habe gefragt weil du dich selber mit <nick> genannt hast
<koegs> also habe ich angenommen das du auch noch in einem anderen channel die gleichen fragen stellst
<koegs> und deine frage dann hierhin kopiert hast
<pkpro> ne ne nur hier 
<pkpro> command s kopieren und ausführen heist nichts verstehen  ok
<pkpro> aber des dauert hier 
<pkpro> mus mal :)
<pkpro> spass du machst supportest super 
<pkpro> also was haben wir gemacht ? mus ich eigendlich die vboxusers alle adden  
<koegs> ich weiß nicht was du gemacht hast
<koegs> hauptsächlich hast du aktuell ein problem damit das anscheinend verschiedene pakete für virtualbox installiert sind
<koegs> und dann hast du irgendwas mit den befehlen aus dem wiki gemacht
<pkpro> prev .in box umbenant 
<pkpro> soll ich ubuntu neu installation machen 
<pkpro> ?
<koegs> 1. welche ubuntu version hast du installiert, 2. welche virtualbox version hast du per deb und welche virtualbox version hast du per software-center installiert?
<pkpro> 18.10
<koegs> dpkg -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<koegs> das gibt ne url aus, welche uns die installierten pakete zeigt
<pkpro> virtualbox-6.0_6.0.4-128413~Ubuntu~bionic_amd64.deb
<pkpro> https://termbin.com/cd85
<empedokles78> Ich versuche einen Ordner auf meinem MP3 player zu löschen, scheitere aber im Nautilus: Löschprotokoll-Datei für /media/nuc/WALKMAN/MUSIC/Depeche Mode konnte nicht angelegt werden: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<empedokles78> "Fehler beim Entfernen der Datei »/media/nuc/WALKMAN/MUSIC/Depeche Mode«: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar"
<koegs> pkpro: du hast virtualbox 5.2 und virtualbox 6.0 parallel installiert
<sash_> empedokles78: Versuch mal, das Dateisystem da neu zu mounten, vielleicht wird der bei dir automatisch nur read only gemountet
<koegs> "sudo apt remove virtualbox virtualbox-dkms virtualbox-qt"
<pkpro> hmm
<sash_> empedokles78: sudo mount -o remount,rw /partition/identifier /mount/point
<sash_> empedokles78: Musst halt schauen, wo der mp3-Player gerade eingehängt ist
<empedokles78> sash_, wie?
<sash_> empedokles78: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount/#Anzeige-der-eingehaengten-Datentraeger
<le_bot> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> unter laufwerke als : /dev/sdb
<sash_> Unwahrscheinlich
<sash_> Das wäre der partition identifier
<empedokles78> sash, der befehl mount erzeugt eine unübersichtlich liste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hXKJpjKrny/ ganz unten steht: /dev/sdb1 on /media/nuc/WALKMAN type vfat
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<pkpro>  <koegs>  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s6gkbYHmw2/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<empedokles78> Der Befehl sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /media/nuc/WALKMAN hat nichts gebracht.
<sdx23> mit welcher Fehlermeldung?
<empedokles78> sdx23, immer noch dieselbe in Nautilus.
<empedokles78>  "Fehler beim Entfernen der Datei »/media/nuc/WALKMAN/MUSIC/Depeche Mode«: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar"
<sdx23> von dem remount.
<empedokles78> sdx23, da kam keine.
<empedokles78> Ich konnte den Ordner danach bloss wieder nicht löschen.
<empedokles78> der Befehl war: "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /media/nuc/WALKMAN"
<sdx23> Dann kann dir dmesg womöglich Hinweise geben.
<empedokles78> Ich sehe hier ganz unten was: "[1981862.315770] FAT-fs (sdb1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.": https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P6y7CpVNS5/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<empedokles78> "[1934762.958645] FAT-fs (sdb1): error, fat_free_clusters: deleting FAT entry beyond EOF"
<empedokles78> "[1934762.958651] FAT-fs (sdb1): Filesystem has been set read-only"
<stevieh> das ist nix
<empedokles78> fsck /dev/sdb1: WARNUNG!!! Das Dateisystem ist eingehängt. Wenn Sie fortfahren, ***WERDEN***
<empedokles78> Sie ***SCHWERWIEGENDE*** Schäden am Dateisystem verursachen.
<empedokles78> :)
<empedokles78> Und nun? Einfach mal neustarten?
<stevieh> aushängen fscken einhängen.
<sdx23> Das Dateisystem auf dem mp3-Player ist kaputt. Neustarten hilft da nicht. Dateisystem unmounten, fsck machen. Wenn fsck nicht hilft: Daten sichern, Dateisystem neu machen, Daten zurückspielen.
<empedokles78> also: umount /dev/sdb1 und fsck /dev/sdb1 ?
<empedokles78> "0x41: Dirty bit is set. Fs was not properly unmounted and some data may be corrupt. 1) Remove dirty bit 2) No action
<empedokles78> "FATs differ but appear to be intact. Use which FAT ? 1) Use first FAT 2) Use second FAT"
<empedokles78> Was meint die Frage?
<empedokles78> Welche Option ist sinnvoller?
<empedokles78> hilft irgendwie nichts. 
<empedokles78> nuc@nuc:/media/nuc/WALKMAN/MUSIC$ rm -r 'La Force'
<empedokles78> rm: das Entfernen von 'La Force' ist nicht möglich: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<empedokles78> Ah, jetzt scheint's doch zu klappen: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XSmfgMYpZ6/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-27
<blacki> Hi zusammen. Kann mir mal einer helfen bitte... ich bekomme den mysql server nicht geupdatet und blicke grad nicht warum :(
<blacki> es kommen meldungen wie "mysql_upgrade: Got error: 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) while connecting to the MySQL server"
<blacki> updaten möchte er mysql-server-5.7 (5.7.25-0ubuntu0.16.04.2)
<asciiwarrior7> sudo systemctl mysql start?
<asciiwarrior7> oder mysqld, kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern
<asciiwarrior7> ich krieg den fehler mit dem sockel nur, wenn der service nicht läuft
<blacki> hilft alles nicht, ich hab es auch schon mit purge deinstalliert... der kann also eigentlich gar nicht mehr da sein
<asciiwarrior7> welches ubuntu hast du?
<asciiwarrior7> bei meinem 18.04 ist mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.7.25, for Linux (x86_64)
<blacki> 16.04 ist da drauf
<asciiwarrior7> ahh, okay, ich hab nie nen update gemacht, war mir aktuell genug
<asciiwarrior7> aber wie läuft das denn ab? 16.04 hat doch kein zugriff auf die neuen pakete von 18.04 oder?
<blacki> na 5.7.25-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 ist doch 16.04 
<asciiwarrior7> ja
<asciiwarrior7> laut packages ist für 16.04 auch die version up to date: 5.7.25-0ubuntu0.16.04.2
<asciiwarrior7> (achtung, daten sind dann weg) sudo apt purge mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient-dev
<asciiwarrior7> und danach sudo apt autoremove
<asciiwarrior7> und danach sudo apt update
<asciiwarrior7> und danach sudo apt install -y mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient-dev && sudo mysql_secure_installation
<asciiwarrior7> teste das mal
<Frickelpit> blacki: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.7/+bug/1605948/comments/15
<le_bot> Title: Comment #15 : Bug #1605948 : Bugs : mysql-5.7 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<blacki> Die daten sind dann weg? schlecht
<asciiwarrior7> ja, da der server ja weg geschmissen wird
<asciiwarrior7> aber wenn du purge schon gemacht hast
<asciiwarrior7> dürften die doch schon weg sein?
<blacki> ne die datenbanken bleiben eigentlich da... purge betrifft doch nur die config dateien? denke
<asciiwarrior7> also apt purge entfernt doch alle pakete mit allen rückständen?
<blacki> unter /var/lib/mysql ist zumindest noch alles da
<asciiwarrior7> exportiere dir deine daten als script
<asciiwarrior7> mit phpmyadmin
<blacki> ja, aber die datenbanken kommen ja nicht aus dem installations paket
<asciiwarrior7> kann ich nicht sagen, aber bevor du was entfernst oder änderst ist ein backup immer ratsam :D
<blacki> interessant finde ich dass ich ihn noch startn kann mit sudo service mysql start 
<asciiwarrior7> wenn du deine daten gesichert hast, kann ich dir nur die befehle die ich oben geschrieben habe empfehlen
<blacki> oh ich habs
<asciiwarrior7> ansonsten fällt mir nix ein, hab selber nie ein upgrade gemacht
<blacki> dpkg -l mysql-server sagte mir er wäre noch installiert
<blacki> und  sudo apt remove mysql-server sagte mir his installation of MySQL is already upgraded to 5.7.25, use --force if you still need to run mysql_upgrade
<blacki> also hab ich  sudo apt remove mysql-server -f gemacht
<blacki> und sudo apt install mysql-server. dann lief es durch
<asciiwarrior7> XD
<asciiwarrior7> GG
<blacki> verrückt
<asciiwarrior7> hehe
<blacki> datenbanken sind auch noch da
<asciiwarrior7> okay
<blacki> Muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen aber ok... so lange es läuft :D
<asciiwarrior7> :D
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-28
<LupusE> hi
<j0k> mist
<j0k> Evolution bringt Speicherzugriffsfehler und startet nicht 18.10 Kernel 4.18.0.15
<stevieh> urgs. Endlich ein Grund evolution zu beerdigen?
<j0k> ich nutz es ja auch normal nicht. Aber für eine (ganz selten) Tätigkeit hatte ich da immer die schönste Optik für nen Screenshotausdruck :/
<stevieh> oh ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-01
<PL7icnc> Guten Morgen wie  ändere ich den Besitzer eines ".ordners"
<PL7icnc> Der wird mit ls garnicht angezeigt 
<PL7icnc> "sudo chown -c $USER /.ordner " geht nicht
<PL7icnc> ok ohne / gehts
<LupusE> g'morgen
<crushpest> hi, wie kann ich die ubuntu repository in debian benutzen?
<Rochvellon> dann wars wohl nicht wichtig
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-02
<dreamon> Habe ein Backup mit dd gemacht /dev/sda1 und den Mbr seperat. Jetzt müßte ich komplett zurückspielen. muß ich da positionen angeben?
<dreamon> Bzw. wie bekomm ich heraus ob ich beim Backup das komplette SDA gesichert hab oder aus versehen nur SDA1?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, quer Feld ein, du koenntest file probieren.
<dreamon> oh schmerz. 
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, ich meine, ich weisz nicht ob das Parttiotnsheader und aehnliches erkennt.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, aber eigentlich muesste parted in das Abbild schauen koennen.
<dreamon> Ich arsch hab ntfsclone verwendet.. das zeigt mit fdisk -l -u Image.img 4 Partitionen an. 
<dreamon> losetup erkennt eine die ich mounten kann. Wills eigentlich nur zurückschreiben.
<dreamon> Da stellt sich die Frage, wenn ich den MBR zuerst zurückschreibe.. und dann das Image.. wird der MBR doch vom Image überschrieben..
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, moment, das ist eine Windows Installation?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, weil 4 Partitionen klingen fuer Win10 nicht unbedsingt falsch. Aber ich bin nicht am Stand.
<dreamon> Ist ein uralt Windows XP
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, dann klingt vier falsch. Laut ntfsclone m,anpage kannst du das Image aber einfach s mit einem Loopback mounten. Sollte zum testen reichen.
<dreamon> Mounten geht.. vielleicht ist auch die anzeige falsch und es sind doch keine 3 Partitionen.
<dreamon> Ich mach mal eine SDA1 .. und schreib das image dort rein mit. ntfsclone --restore-image --overwrite /dev/sda1 /mnt/storage/windows.ntfsclone
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, das glaub' ich auch. In der manpage steht dass leere Bereiche nicht im Image sind, also es ist kein 1:1 Abbild.
<dreamon> Wenn ich SDA erzeuge und das zeug reinwerfe.. dann noch mbr 1:1 retourschreiben.. und beten
<dreamon> Bestimmt bootet dann Windows nicht. Weil wieder irgendein scheiß ist.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, klingt gut fuer mich. Bis auf den beten Teil. Da wuerde ich lieber in eine Zeitmaschine investieren um Vergangheitsdreamon eine verpassen zu koenne. ;)
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, eventuell musst du dann nochmal den Boot-Loader mit WIndows MItteln richten, ja.
<dreamon> der Vergangenheitsdreamon wollte bestimmt platz sparen und jetzt kann ich die Suppe auslöffeln.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, schreib mal fuer Zukuntsdreamon auf dass man dd durch gzip pipen kann. ;)
<dreamon> ntfsclone sagt es "Input file is not an Image!" dann hats der Vergangenheitsdreamon wohl doch mit dd gemacht. Ob er wohl sda1 oder sda gemacht hat.. Ich schreibs mal komplett.. vielleicht hat er sich nur vertippt.
<dreamon> Was passiert wenn man ein sda1 auf sda kopiert? dann passt der mbr nicht und die partitonen wohl auch nicht?
<dreamon> In 5Stunden weiß ich mehr. :(
<k1l> damit wird kein OS umgehen
<dreamon> gibt es eine möglichkeit zu sehen ob das Image einen MBR und eine Partitionstabelle hat?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, also wenn du ein Partitions Abbild auf die Platte schreibst dann hast du den Partitionskopf als MBR und einen korrupten Partitionsindex. Wie gesagt, was sagt denn parted zu dem Image?
<k1l> dreamon: kommt drauf an womit das image geschrieben wurde. dd macht z.b. ein 1:1 abbbild, das kann man loop mounten und reingucken
<dreamon> losetup --partscan --find --show Image.img zeigt mir /dev/loop1 an und das kann ich mounten. Aber das sagt ja nix über mbr aus.
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, parted kenn ich nicht wirklich.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, "parted YOUR_IMAGE_FILE" und dann "print list" sollte reichen.
<dreamon> fdisk -l -u Image zeigt mir Partitionen an die ich bezweifle zu haben.
<k1l> was zeigts denn an?
<k1l> häng mal ein "|nc termbin.com 9999" hinten dran, dann kriegste ne url zum paste
<dreamon> parted zeigt mir das image an und das es 2000gb groß ist und dann eigentlich nichts .. Keine Partitionen oder sektoren 
<dreamon> k1l, ausgabe von fdisk -l -i?
<k1l> jo
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, wenn der keine Partitionen anzeigt, muesste es keine Partitionstabelle haben und damit wahrscheinlich direkt ein Partitionsabbild sein.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, mach' noch ein "file YOUR_IMAGE".
<dreamon> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/VyXjWDvQPF/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ntfsclone macht keine 1:1 images.
<k1l> wobei, das wohl drauf ankommt. laut manpage kann man das direkt loopmounten und reingucken: mount -t ntfs -o loop ntfsclone.img /mnt/ntfsclone
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Innerhalb von parted "file image"?
<dreamon> k1l, Ich bin mir nicht sicher es mit ntfsclone gemacht zu haben. weil das image ist 2GB groß und die HDD auch 2GB.. 
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, nein, auf der normalen Kommandozeile.
<dreamon> ntfsclone sagte ja -> "Input file is not an Image!". so das ich davon ausgehe nicht ntfsclone verwendet zu haben
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/D3CPFmdxXb/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, wenn file sagt dass da ein MBR ist, ist da fuer gewoehnlich einer.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, also doch ein Vollabbild. Erklaert nicht die 4 Partitionen, aber hey.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Weißt jemand, ob 32-Bit Computern mindestens noch ein paar Jahren von Ubuntu untestuzt werden?
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Untestützt.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Dang...
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Unterstützt.
<ludste> hallo, ich habe Frage zu Bluetooth: warum erhalte ich keine Verbindung, obwohl unter "Verfügbar Gerät" mein Kopfhörer aufgeführt ist?
<ludste> ach so, KDE 18.04 ...
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ich habe sehr wenig Erfahrung mit Bluetooth.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Versuche vielleicht mit 'rfkill' im Terminal, und überprüfe, ob es blokiert ist?
<ppq> Obi-Van-Konobe, 18.04 kannst du noch in 32 bit fahren
<ppq> bei neueren bin ich mir nicht sicher
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok, danke.
<ppq> live-cds gibt es aber wohl nicht mehr für jeden desktop
<Robert_Zenz> Obi-Van-Konobe, da Ubuntu auf Debian aufsetzt, wuerde ich sagen noch eine ganze Zeit.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok, danke.
<ppq> getestet wird auch nur noch auf x86_64
<ppq> "There is no longer any effective qa or testing of the desktop product on actual i386 hardware (explicitly non x86_64 CPUs)."
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Verständlich, aber Schade.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ich habe noch immer zwei alte i386 Laptops, die gut für manche Dinge sind. Aber, ok, danke.
<ppq> joa, 18.04 hält ja erstmal bis 2023 vor :)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok, danke für die Antworten, RL ruft, ich muß gehen. Auf Wiedersehen.
<ppq> ciao
<ludste> nochmal: kennt sich jemand mit Bluetooth und Kopfhörer aus?
<k1l> ludste: also eigentlich sollte nach koppeln die audio ausgabe auf die BT umspringen
<ludste> ja, tut es aber nicht ... , vielleicht weil KDE-Connect parallel in Betrieb ist?
<k1l> ich kenne mich mit kde nicht aus.
<k1l> aber du musst den BT kopfhörer koppeln. und dann (wenn nicht automatisch wie bei gnome) die audioausgabe umstellen
<ludste> ich bekomme auch keinerlei Messeage auf dem Bildschirm
<k1l> muss man das?
<k1l> ist das gerät denn gekoppelt? normalerweise macht man am kopfhörer den pairing modus an und dann wählt man im os den kopfhörer zum koppeln aus
<ludste> ich weiss nicht ...
<ludste> ok , ich versuchs mal
<ludste> auch kein "paired"
<ludste> also auch einmal klappts, ein "Buch mit sieben Siegeln", dieses Bluetooth :-(
<hans_> lsb_release -a
<hans_> No LSB modules are available.
<hans_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<hans_> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<hans_> Release:	16.04
<hans_> wie komme ich davon weg? Es wird nichts verändert, die ältere Version ändert sich leider nicht.
<hans_> Und wie kann ich bei xfce die Vergrößerung abschalten? Mausrad und alt einschalten geht, aber abschalten geht nicht.
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-03
<j0k> wann werden die Leute lernen, dass IRC kein WhatsApp ist und ne Antwort schon mal mehr als ein paar Minuten dauern kann
<dreamon> j0k, Das ist aber schon etwas offtopic ;) ( das ich das mal an dich schreiben durfte erfüllt mich mit Stolz ) ;) 
<pkpro> Hi @ll
<ngorel__> was bedeutet dieser befehl: rm -rf
<ppq> ngorel__, das verrät dir die manpage, gib einfach mal folgendes im terminal ein:   man rm
<ppq> spoiler: es löscht dateien
<ngorel__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cwPcGhq4mP/  1: erzeugt ein verzeichnis "extensions"  2: ?   3: kopiert die datei gsconnect... in das verzeichnis und entpackt sie
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ngorel__: das -p bei mkdir ist wichtig
<k1l> bei 1.
<k1l> siehe http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/mkdir.1.html   es legt den ordner nur an, wenn er noch nicht existiert
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: mkdir - make directories (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> bei2. löscht es dann den extensions ordner, falls da schon vorher eine version gespeichert war.
<ngorel__> ok, habe verstanden, mir war der sinn von 2 nicht klar
<k1l> wie gesagt sind da die manpages immer ein blick wert
<testdr> hallo, seit 1 Monat immer wieder mal "task md0_raid5 blocked for more than 120 seconds", bringt es die vm.dirty_.. Werte zu modifizieren? Kann ein großes raid mit nur noch ca. 15% frei solche Probleme verursachen?
<tomreyn> anfang des monats ist raid-resync, der wird wohl grade laufen / gelaufen sein als das passierte
<tomreyn> bzgl. deiner konkreten fragen hab ich allerdings leider keine antworten.
<testdr> tomreyn: nein, bestimmt nicht. Den lass ich nicht automatisch laufen. Smartwerte hab ich auch kontrolliert. Kernelupdate schließe ich bisher aus, da das erste auftreten nicht direkt damit zusammen auftrat.
<tomreyn> war das ram vielleicht voll und das system hat geswappt?
<testdr> tomreyn: nein, gerade nachgesehen. free zeigt die Nutzung von 0 swap (von 4GB) an und heute hatte ich es auch einmal.
<tomreyn> je nachdem was da so läuft ist 4G ja nixcht unbedingt viel
<tomreyn> aber vielleicht war auch das dateisystem einfach nur busy weil fast voll
<testdr> tomreyn: da ich mir bisher keinen Reim darauf machen kann, hab ich mir 18.04.2 neu dazu installiert und werde es die Tage mal gezielt mit dem System probieren. -- Der swap ist aber leer. Speicher sind ca. 12GB und ich weiß schon, dass große Dateisysteme zu regelrechten "lags" führen können bis die Verwaltungsinformationen von den langsamen Festplatten gelesen wurden.
<tomreyn> bei journalling-dateisystemen kann das das beschreiben schon wesentlich langsamer machen
<testdr> tomreyn: busy, weil fast voll -- deshalb meine Frage ob so was schon bei 15-17% nur noch frei auftreten könnte (bei ca. 16TB raid)?
<tomreyn> ich kenn das nur von >90% voll. aber womöglich tritt das bei vielen inodes auch schon früher auf
<tomreyn> ist das raid5 oder raid6?
<testdr> tomreyn: raid5 --- ich denke ich schreibe mal alle Symptome, Zusammenhänge zusammen und mache einen Foreneintrag im Bereich System installieren/verwalten (passt der Bereich?).
<tomreyn> keine ahnung, bin auf den foren nicht aktiv
<tomreyn> viel erfolg!
<testdr> tomreyn: im de.Forum hatte ich noch nichts dazu gefunden -- nur andere Hinweise auf mögliche Besserung durch Änderung der vm.dirty_... Werte. Danke für die Antwort.
<tomreyn> dass raid-5 an sich als teufelszeug gilt wird dir ja vermutlich bekannt sein, drum sag ich da nix weiter mehr zu. ;-)
<RedNifre> hi.
<RedNifre> Ich habe eine manuell installierte Version des Atom-Editors, der die Gnome-Session crasht. Ich habe jetzt eine aktuelle Version nach Anleitung installiert (Quelle hinzufuegen und dann per apt), allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich die alte Version weg bekomme und habe jetzt zwei "Atom", wenn ich per Meta-Taste nach Atom suche. "atom" per Konsole startet die richtige Version. Wie entferne ich die andere?
<ppq> RedNifre, das kommt darauf an, wie du sie manuell installiert hast. falls du das nach anleitung gemacht hast, schau da am besten nochmal rein. falls per make install o.ä., ist ein make uninstall einen versuch wert
<ludste> Hallo, ich noch eine Frage zu Bluetooth: wenn ich in vlc eine Netzwerkadresse angeben, erhalte ich wie gewünscht die Ausgabe einer Internet-Radio-Station; wenn ich dagegen in kradio4 die gleiche Stadion wähle, erhalte ich kein Ton
<ludste> ach so: kubunto 18.04
<RedNifre> ppq Hm, ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wie ich das damals installiert habe. Wenn ich es als Karteileiche bis zum naechsten Clean Install liegen lasse sollte das aber auch keine Nachteile haben, oder?
<ppq> RedNifre, ich kenne atom nicht, durchaus denkbar dass sich das an mehreren parellelen installationen stört
<ppq> aber versuch macht kluch
<RedNifre> Okay, dann werde ich das erst mal aussitzen, bis es nicht mehr funktioniert.
<ludste> he, hat hier keiner Ahnung von Bluetooth :-( 
<Robert_Zenz> ludste, naja, funktioniert Ton aus kradio ueberhaupt? Gibt es vielleicht auf's falsche Geraet aus?
<ludste> wenn den normalen Kopfhörer anschalte, funktionierts, unter Bluetooth nicht; dagegen und vlc mit Bluetooth aber doch
<ludste> übrigens auch Facebook kommt kein Ton
<ludste> übrigens auch unter Facebook kommt kein Ton
<RedNifre> Ich hatte nur mal, dass Firefox Ton nur noch ueber Kopfhoerer ausgegeben hat. Die Loesung war, es in Pavu-Controll umzustellen, weil es ohne Kopfhoerer nur ueber einen nicht angeschlossenen HDMI-Monitor ausgeben wollte.
<ludste> das wars, Pavu-Controll ein paar Einstellungen ... Danke schön :-)
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-25
<doev> Moin
<doev> Ich habe ein Windowsshare von der NAS mit Autofs gemountet. es wird als gemountet mit rw angezeigt. Trotzdem hat nur root Schreibrechte. Wie kann ich das ändern?
<doev> Also wenn ich händisch mounte (mit dem User) dann hat er Schreibrechte.
<drc> Die richtige Mount-Option setzen, würde ich vermuten
<j0k> naja dann ist es ja auch als "user" gemountet
<drc> Ich hab "uid=drc,gid=drc" in den Autofs-Mountoptionen, damit darf dann mein Nutzer schreiben
<doev> ein restart von autofs hat nichts gebracht. ich boote mal neu
<doev> ja, neustart war nötig.
<doev> Danke!
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-26
<Ublx> Guten Morgen, ich benötige ein kleines Tool, bei dem ich Screenshots aus der Zwischenablage als Bild anzeigen kann und spiegeln. Ohne sioe extra speichern zu müssen. Hat dazu jemand einen Tipp?
<stevieh> spiegeln?
<Ublx> Ja, also horizontal oder vertikal.
<Ublx> Ich brauche das nur, um schnell ein paar Screenshots gespiegelt anzuschauen.
<Ublx> Also: Paste > Spiegeln > kurzer Blick, next one.
<stevieh> vielleicht kann shutter das ja... ansonsten kleines script in den photo ordner und gut ist. Aber da wird es gespeichert
<Ublx> Ich schau es mir mal an, danke stevieh!
<stevieh> Ublx: unter gnome shell könnte auch die screenshot extension passend sein. Die macht dann gthumb auf und da kannst du spiegeln.
<Ublx> stevieh: Hab's so gelöst: xclip im tmp speichern, display -flip gespiegelt anzeigen, alles als alias gesetzt. Danke!
<stevieh> sehr gut. 
<stevieh> bis du auf wayland bist, geht das :-)
<Ublx> wayland??
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Hier steht ein PC an dem zwei externe Platten über usb3 angeschlossen sind. Beide Platten sind mit luks verschlüsselt. Wenn ich nun von A nach B kopiere, mit nautilus, mc oder cp, so passiert das bei etwa 80-90 MB/s. Wenn ich das gleiche mit rsync tue so kommt das nicht über 30 MB/s rüber. Die Optionen beim rsync sind -avz --progress --delete. Woran kann das liegen?  
<stevieh> haste z mal weggelassen?
<Lengsdorfer> ne. das z habich irgendwo abgeschrieben
<stevieh> man rsync. Das ist das einzige was mir dazu einfällt.
<pbl0m> -z (compression) bringt dir nur was wenn du Daten übers Netz schickst. Lokal verursacht es nur mehr cpu load, daher versuch es mal ohne ;) 
<Lengsdorfer> JO! Das wars! thx
<pbl0m> Kein Problem =) 
<|subz3r0|> nabend
<|subz3r0|> hoffe hier hat jemand ne idee :)
<j0k> zu was?
<|subz3r0|> hab mir ne 5.1 anlage gekauft. In den Soundeinstellungen habe ich auf 5.1 über HDMI gestellt (geht über die graka)
<|subz3r0|> allerdings wird der sound nur 2.0 ausgegeben. 
<|subz3r0|> Graka --> Receiver --> Fernseher (alles hdmi)
<|subz3r0|> pactl info gibt mir folgendes aus
<|subz3r0|> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<|subz3r0|> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hB54d6shYQ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<|subz3r0|> Sound steht auf "HMDI / DisplayPort2 - HDA NVidia -> Digital Surround 5.1 (HDMI 2) Ausgabe
<|subz3r0|> Alsamixer habe ich auch schon geschaut.  Front, Surround , Center, LFE, Side sehe ich und sind auch aktiv
<|subz3r0|> jmd ne Idee?
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-27
<unicatx> ich möchte meine Platte komplett löschen >killen, wie mache ich das am effektivsten?
<ring0> unicatx, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_sicher_l%C3%B6schen/
<le_bot> Title: Daten sicher löschen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<drc> und eventuell shred im speziellen
<drc> ist in dem artikel verlinkt
<unicatx> ring0, drc die Platte soll sicher überschieben werden, die dortigen Daten können weg rasiert werden...
<drc> jo
<drc> shred
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-28
<calimeri> hab mit tlp eine rekalibrierung vorgenommen hat jetzt einen charge von 102% bei einer kapazität von 73% stagniert jetzt aber seit einer ganzen weile
<calimeri> kommt der akku auch mal zur besinnung und zeigt mir an das er nicht mehr am laden ist?
<j0k> wenn er kaputt ist vielleicht auch nicht [fürs Protokoll]
<j0k> und auch bei einem neuen dauert es ein paar Ladezyklen bis das korrekt vom System erkannt wird
<drc> calimeri ist schon länger nicht mehr da
<j0k> drc: deshalb [fürs Protokoll] oder auch fürs online log - je nach dem wie man es nennen will
<dreamon> Sollte man von thinkpads mit radeon Chipsatzen RX640 die Finger lassen? sprich ist Nvidia immer noch zu bevorzugen?
<tomreyn> also ich würd ja von nvidia die finger lassen und immer noch amd bevorzugen
<tomreyn> open source treiber FTW
<dreamon> tomreyn, hast du gute Erfahrungen mit Radeons gemacht?
<dreamon> Könnte Intel UHD oder Radeon RX640 wählen. Aber wenn ich dann nur Streß damit hab, dann taugts nix.
<tomreyn> dreamon: auf'm desktop, ja, hab noch keinen laptop mit amd-grafik
<dreamon> Mir reicht die Erfahrung vom letzten Mal, als ich ne Hybrid mit Nvidia hatte.. 
<tomreyn> gibt's keine amd apu in deinem preissegment?
<dreamon> apu?
<tomreyn> Intel UHD ist ja ne (CPU-)integrierte GPU. bei AMD heißen die APU.
<tomreyn> RX 640 ist ne dedizierte GPU, verbraucht wie auch die nvidia-dinger deutlich mehr strom, leistet aber ggf. auch mehr.
<tomreyn> im prinzip musst du dir erst mal überlegen was du mit dem laptop machen musst / willst, dann basierend darauf entscheiden ob du ne dedizierte grafikeinheit brauchst oder ob ne integrierte ausreicht.
<dreamon> Ich werde viel Grafikleistung ehr selten brauchen, aber manchmal schon. Blender wäre schon Schick.
<tomreyn> "manchmal" gibt's bei hardware nicht, da geht nur an oder aus, kaufen oder nicht kaufen.
<tomreyn> aber ich glaube wir sind auch auf dem falschen kanal für hardwareberatung
<dreamon> tomreyn, Danke für die Info. Wenn die GPU im Normalbetrieb leise ist wäre ich zufrieden.
<tomreyn> also wenn du ordentlich mit blender arbeiten willst dann brauchst du eh nen desktop / ne workstation. laptops sind dafür nix, auch wenn sie noch so aufgeplustert (und dadurch riesige, schwere, nicht-transportable stromfresser) sind
<tomreyn> ne dedizierte grafikkarte erzeugt erzeugt immern mehr abwärme als ne integrierte. und braucht auch mehr platz. deswegen sind ultrakompatke immer mit integrierter grafik.
<tomreyn> und 'leise' ist äquivalent mit 'weniger lüftung', 'weniger abwärme', 'geringere leistung', idealerweise 'integrierte grafik'.
<dreamon> tomreyn, Diese Hybridlösungen gibts nicht mehr?
<tomreyn> doch gibts auch, dann hast du halt das schlechteste aus beiden welten
<dreamon> Wenn es stabil funktioniert, könnte ich damit leben..
<tomreyn> überleg dir erst ob du nen wirklichen laptop haben willst (einer der leicht und protabel ist) oder einen der nur so aussieht wie ein laptop (schwer und quasi-desktopersatz für's doppelte geld)
<dreamon> Ich verwende keine Desktop PCs weil ich die Kiste immer rumtragen muß, inna Arbeit und Privat. Desktop verwende ich so gut wie nie.
<tomreyn> na dann würde ich ja unbedingt was leichtes haben wollen. aber falls du starke grafik brauchst und gewillt bist dafür täglich 1-2 kilo mehr rumzuschleppen dann geht das auch.
<tomreyn> für ab und zu mal tolle grafikhardware haben wäre womöglich ne cloud-lösung die bessere option.
<dreamon> Ja, ich lass mir mal Zeit. Ist auch ehr ein Luxus Problem. meine Kiste läuft eigentlich noch. Aber das USB-C reizt mich doch ziemlich stark.
<tomreyn> https://cloud.google.com/solutions/creating-a-virtual-gpu-accelerated-linux-workstation
<le_bot> Title: Creating a virtual GPU-accelerated Linux workstation  |  Solutions (at cloud.google.com)
<dreamon> tomreyn, Gute Idee. Danke für deinen Input. Das muß ich mal sacken lassen..
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-29
<kiwi_> hallo ... wie kann ich mein tablet direkt mit meinem notebook über wifi verbinden? wie muss ich das notebook (18.04) konfigurieren? oder geht das gar nicht, was ich da vorhabe?
<j0k> du hast keinen Router?
<kiwi_> nein
<j0k> Und Dein Internet klappt wie?
<kiwi_> ethernet lan über ein modem
<kiwi_> das notebook soll quasi zu einem access point gemacht werden wenn ich die sache richtig verstehe
<kiwi_> aber das ist der zweite schritt
<j0k> hier schon geschaut? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router/
<le_bot> Title: WLAN Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j0k> vielleicht klappt ja auch https://vitux.com/make-your-ubuntu-pc-a-wireless-access-point/
<le_bot> Title: How to Make Your Ubuntu PC a Wireless Access Point (at vitux.com)
<kiwi_> ja, aber zunächst einmal möchte ich nur das tablet mit dem notebook verbinden, ohne internet
<kiwi_> geht das vielleicht nur mit bluetooth, aber nicht mit dem notebook wifi?
<kiwi_> sorry für die naiven fragen, aber ich durchblicke die materie nicht wirklich
<j0k> hab ich leider selbst nie damit gespielt, da ich schon immer Router nutze
<kiwi_> ich müsste erstmal klären, ob das prinzipiell geht, was ich da vorhabe. oder geht das gar nicht ohne extra hardware?
<j0k> Hast Du denn keine WLAN-Karte im Notebook?
<kiwi_> das notebook hat eingebautes wlan, was genau weiss ich nicht
<Fussel> kiwi_, in den wlaneinstellungen gibts rechts oben neben dem x ein icon mit drei balken
<kiwi_> wifi ist akitiviert, ich kann viele netzwerke sehen
<j0k> Und Du sprachst ja Eingangs auch von "wie kann ich mein tablet direkt mit meinem notebook über wifi verbinden?"
<kiwi_> ja, genau
<Fussel> /wlan hotspot einschalten...
<kiwi_> habe ich schon versucht, aber mein tablet kann den hotspot nicht sehen, obwohl er auf dem notebook aktiv ist
<Fussel> hm
<j0k> bei mir heißt das "als drahtlosen Zugangspunkt verwenden..."
<kiwi_> bei mir ist alles auf englisch
<Fussel> ich deutsch
<kiwi_> aber ich glaube hotspot ist was anderes als access point
<kiwi_> hotspot stellt eine bestehende wifi verbindung anderen geräten zur verfügung
<Fussel> passt scho
<j0k> also hier scheint das zu gehn
<kiwi_> ich will aber erst einmal nur das tablet mit dem notebook verbinde, auch wenn ds notebook gar nicht mit dem internet verbunden ist
<Fussel> du willst ja dein w-lan dem tablet zur verfügung stellen
<kiwi_> nein, erst einmal möchte ich mich mit dem tablet auf dem notebook einloggen
<j0k> Einstellungen -> Systemeinstellungen -> Netzwerk -> als drahtlosen Zugangspunkt verwenden
<Fussel> bist du dann auch ohne internetz, freigaben über den browser mussten funktionieren
<kiwi_> moment
<j0k> 18:43      kiwi_ | nein, erst einmal möchte ich mich mit dem tablet auf dem notebook einloggen      <--- und das macht man per WLAN (WiFi)
<kiwi_> ja, aber auch ohne jede internet verbindung?
<Fussel> nuja, das internet wird dabei mit durchgegeben
<Fussel> wenn was aktiv ist
<kiwi_> ich versuch nochmal mich klar auszudrücken
<Fussel> um das internet nicht durchzulassen brauchst du zusätzliche tools wie iptables
<kiwi_> keine internet verbindung, kein wifi, kein lan. nix. null.
<Fussel> ja wie soll das den gehen?
<kiwi_> wahrscheinlich gar nicht?
<kiwi_> das geht dann nur über bluetooth?
<j0k> Einstellungen -> Systemeinstellungen -> Netzwerk -> als drahtlosen Zugangspunkt verwenden
<Fussel> will kiwi_ ja nicht
<j0k> ob eine Netzwerkverbindung per Bluetooth möglich ist möchte ich anzweifeln
<j0k> tja
<kiwi_> nein, das geht nicht
<kiwi_> ich will mich ja über ssh in das notebook einloggen
<j0k> und?
<kiwi_> vergessen wir bluetooth
<j0k> wüsste nicht warum das nicht gehn sollte wenn Du Dich per WLAN verbindest und dann mit der IP dieses WLAN Accsesspoints per ssh verbindest (laufender ssh Server vorausgesetzt)
<kiwi_> ich habe aber keine wlan verbindung. nur die ethernet verbindung über das modem. 
<kiwi_> wahrscheinlich geht das gar nicht 
<kiwi_> und muss mi einen wireless router besorgen
<kiwi_> kann man mit einem usb dongle das notebook zu einem wireless router machen?
<j0k> Aber Dein Laptop hat doch _auch_ einen WiFi Karte dachte ich
<kiwi_> ja
<j0k> na dann
<kiwi_> bcm 43142
<kiwi_> 802.11 bgn
<j0k> LAN Karte -> Internet .... WLAN Karte <--> Tablet
<kiwi_> 802.11 b/g/n
<kiwi_> ja, so stelle ich mir das vor
<j0k> do it
<Fussel> indem du den hotspot vom laptop einschaltest, aber wohl im terminal wenn es sich nicht einschalten lässt
<kiwi_> habe ich schon probiert, aber das tablet sieht den hotspot nicht
<j0k> Ist denn Wifi aktiv? Was sagt "rfkill"?
<kiwi_>  1 wlan brcmwl-0 unblocked unblocked
<j0k> hier klappt das einwandfrei mit nem alten Laptop am LAN und nem uralten Handy Samsung Galaxy S5
<kiwi_> ok, das ist jetzt eine interessante info
<kiwi_> wie verbindest du handy und laptop
<kiwi_> laptop als hotspot
<kiwi_> und das handy erkennt das wifi netzwerk
<j0k> am Laptop: Einstellungen -> Systemeinstellungen -> Netzwerk -> als drahtlosen Zugangspunkt verwenden
<j0k> wie schon mehrfach erwähnt
<Fussel> hast du ein gelbes icon rechts oben im laptop?
<j0k> und dann wird am Handy bei den WLANs der Laptopname sichtbar ... dort dann verbinden und PW eingeben
<kiwi_> nein, nix gelbes icon
<Fussel> na dann ist der hotspot noch ned an
<kiwi_> ich mach alles über den network manager
<kiwi_> dazu muss ich erstmal eine neue wifi verbindung erstellen
<kiwi_> Einstellungen -> Systemeinstellungen -> Netzwerk -> als drahtlosen Zugangspunkt verwenden
<kiwi_> sehe ich nicht
<kiwi_> 18.04 gnome-classic
<j0k> hab hier kein gnome classic ... mach das aber auch über den networkmanager
<Fussel> rechts oben in den w-lan einstellungen müsste ein icon mit drei balken sein, klicksen
<j0k> https://vitux.com/make-your-ubuntu-pc-a-wireless-access-point/
<le_bot> Title: How to Make Your Ubuntu PC a Wireless Access Point (at vitux.com)
<j0k> sieht bei mir allerdings anders aus
<kiwi_> ich habe noch nie ein gelbes icon gesehen. dwifi ist eingeschaltet, deer network-manager zeigt ein dutzend netze an. 
<Fussel> dort fragt er auch ob er mit verborgenem netzwerk oder so verbinden soll
<Fussel> ja, dort müsste es noch ein "einstellungsicon" sein
<Fussel> drei balken übereinander
<kiwi_> https://vitux.com/make-your-ubuntu-pc-a-wireless-access-point/
<le_bot> Title: How to Make Your Ubuntu PC a Wireless Access Point (at vitux.com)
<kiwi_> das ist ein anderer fall
<kiwi_> mein notebook ist nicht mit einem wifi netzwerk verbunden
<kiwi_> nur mit ethernet modem
<Fussel> brauchts ja auch nicht, das laptop stellt selber das netzwerk bereit
<j0k> *seufz*
<kiwi_> ja, aber die anleitung funktioniert nur mit bestehender wifi verbindung
<j0k> vielleicht kaufst Du Dir doch einfach nen Router …
<kiwi_> you will be able to see the available wifi networks, including the one you are connected
<j0k> ein und die selbe WLAN Karte kann soweit ich weiß gar nicht gleichzeitig beides
<kiwi_> aha
<kiwi_> nochmal zurück zu deinem samsung galaxy
<j0k> entweder Du nutzt sie um Dich mit einem WLAN Router zu verbinden oder eben um sie zu Accesspoint zu machen
<kiwi_> dein laptop ist definitiv nicht mit einem wlan netzwerk verbunden, aber trotzdem kann sich dein tablet mit dem laptop verbinden?
<kiwi_> dein handy
<kiwi_> oder smartphone
<kiwi_> das ist ja exakt mein anwendungsfall
<kiwi_> das und nix anderes
<Fussel> ja, klar, du musst das netzwerk ja selber mit dem laptop herstellen, mit dem sich dann dein tablet verbindet
<kiwi_> genau so stelle ich mir das vor
<kiwi_> ok, erstmal danke
<kiwi_> mir geht es erstmal darum zu klären, ob das prinzipiell geht, was ich da vorhabe
<Fussel> und das machst du mit der einstellung accesspoin/hotspot
<Fussel> kiwi_, machich jeden tagt
<kiwi_> ich habe schon mehrfach einen hotspot auf dem laptop eingerichtet, aber das tablet sieht den nicht
<kiwi_> Fussel, ok, gut zu wissen
<kiwi_> dann liegt das problem wo anders
<kiwi_> muss ich nochmal drüber nachdenken
<Fussel> ich hol mir mein internet jedoch von umts, und gebe es per w-lan an mein tablet weiter
<kiwi_> oder so
<Fussel> also per hotspoteinstellung
<kiwi_> verstehe
<j0k> is am Tablet den WLAN an?
<kiwi_> ja, klar ;)
<kiwi_> ich habe auch schon verschiedene hotspot konfigurationen durchprobiert
<kiwi_> gibt ja youtube und anderswo verschiedene anleitungen
<j0k> ach das kann man?
<Fussel> da gibts eigentlich ned viel einzustellen :>
<j0k> ich kann da ned mal das Passwort selbst festlegen und auch ist WPA fest vorgegeben
<Fussel> jups
<j0k> was man ja eigentlich eh nicht mehr nutzen sollte
<j0k> also WPA
<kiwi_> was mir nicht klar ist, muss das laptop überhaupt mit dem internet verbunden sein, damit es ein wlan netzwerk aufbauen kann?
<j0k> was spricht gegen einen aktuellen Router am Netz?
<j0k> kiwi_: nein sollte nicht
<kiwi_> will unnötie ausgaben vermeiden
<j0k> also man kann ein (W)LAN auch ohne Internet Zugangspunkt betreiben
<kiwi_> j0k, das trifft den kern meiner frage
<Fussel> das musst du dann per iptabels lösen
<kiwi_> das laptop kann ein wlan netzwerk zur verfügung stellen, ohne dass es selbst mit dem internet verbunden ist
<j0k> kiwi_: notfalls schenk ich Dir nen alten Router der das kann
<kiwi_> vorausgesetzt, die wifi hardware macht das mit
<Fussel> macht eigentlich jes laptop
<Fussel> jedes
<kiwi_> j0k, danke, das ist sehr nett, aber ich will nicht noch mehr gerümpel hier rumstehen haben
<kiwi_> Fussel, verstehe
<kiwi_> wobei, ganz so einfach ist es nicht
<kiwi_> iw list
<kiwi_> Supported interface modes:
<kiwi_> 		 * IBSS
<kiwi_> 		 * managed
<Fussel> es ist sogar kinderleicht kiwi_  ;)
<kiwi_> was zeigt iw list bei dir für interface modes an?
<kiwi_> vielleicht kauf ich ich mir einen wifi dongle ?
<Fussel> für was?
<Fussel> hast doch qusi einen "intern"
<kiwi_> weil vielleicht meine wifi hardware im laptop nicht macht, was ich will?
<kiwi_> siehe interface modes
<Fussel> einfach mal testen
<kiwi_> für hotspot braucht man bestimme interface modes
<kiwi_> habe ich gelesen
<j0k> um dann trotzdem mit WPA rumzukrebsen?
<kiwi_> ok, ich möchte nochmal die folgende aussage festhalten, das ist eine für mich wichtige info
<kiwi_> das laptop kann ein wlan netzwerk zur verfügung stellen, ohne dass es selbst mit dem internet verbunden ist
<kiwi_> danke erst mal an alle
<Fussel> [x}
<kiwi_> ich denke, alles weitere wird sich hier und heute nicht mehr klären
<j0k> warum einfach wenns umständlich auch geht
<kiwi_> tja, ich hab schon einiges durchprobiert, 
<kiwi_> einfach wäre mir auch lieber
<j0k> tausch das Modem gegen einen Vernünfitgen WLAN Router -> done
<kiwi_> ja, das ist sicher eine variante
<kiwi_> aber ich will unbedingt die andere variante
<kiwi_> zum beispiel auch, um mich mit dem tablet mit einem raspberry pi zu verbinden
<kiwi_> unterwegs, ohne router
 * j0k versteht die Denkansätze nicht im geringsten
<kiwi_> wieso nicht, der raspberry oder intel nuc oder embedded box als headless pc
<kiwi_> und das tablet quasi als terminal
<j0k> um Dich von unterwegs auf eines Deiner Geräte Zuhause zu verbinden wie willst Du das machen ohne Router
<kiwi_> vpn client
<kiwi_> nein, so nicht
<j0k> das was Du Dir da grade mühevoll und unsicher zusammenfrickeln willst doch nichts anderes als ein Router
<j0k> + ist
<kiwi_> nein, das hat jetzt erstmal nichts mit internet zu tun
<kiwi_> headless mini pc + tablet als quasi terminal
<kiwi_> verbindung über wifi
<kiwi_> vom mini pc zur verfügung gestellt
<kiwi_> ohne internet verbindung
<kiwi_> deshalb kommt die router lösung nicht in frage
<j0k> und wie willst Du Dich ohne Internet von Unterwegs drauf verbinden?
<j0k> ich gebs auf
<kiwi_> gar nicht, ich will micht erstmal nur mit dem tablet auf dem pc einloggen
<kiwi_> das laptop kann ein wlan netzwerk zur verfügung stellen, ohne dass es selbst mit dem internet verbunden ist
<kiwi_> darum geht es im ersten schritt
<kiwi_> vergiss internet
<j0k> was aber halt ohne Router und deshalb fehlendem DHCP ungleich schwieriger ist. Aber ich sag einfach mal "good luck to your mission"
<kiwi_> aber genau das hast du doch mit deinem samsung galaxy gemacht
<kiwi_> falsch
<kiwi_> sorry
<kiwi_> dein laptop war mit dem internet verbunden
<kiwi_> ok, fehlendes dhcp ist das problem
<kiwi_> hm ...
<kiwi_> aber das war nicht das aktuelle problem
<kiwi_> mein laptop ist natürlich mit dem internet verbunden
<kiwi_> whatever
<j0k> Dein Laptop wählt sich ja auch über ein Modem ein. Wenn dann müsstest Du Deinem Laptop schon auch noch nen DHCP-Server spendieren oder allem feste IPs zuweisen. Aber da solltest Du Dich dann vielleicht tiefer in Netzwerktechnik einlesen 
<j0k> wenn man nicht den einfachen Weg will muss man auch willens sein zu lernen. Da wird Dich kaum einer an die Hand nehmen für Deinen eigenwilligen Konfigurationswunsch
<kiwi_>  j0k, danke, das ist dann die große baustelle. ich will erstmal die kleine baustelle fertig machen = tablet -> wifi -> laptop (mit internet verbindung)
<j0k> ein Gesamtkonzept mit langfristigem Gesamtziel fände ich persönlich für Zielführender 
<kiwi_> j0k, nein, die konfiguration muss ich selbst hinbekommen
<j0k> keine Ahnung warum man sich das antun will
<kiwi_> du hast ja gesagt, dass du dich mit dem samsung galaxy mit dem laptop verbunden hast. das war aber nur deshalb so trivial, weil das laptop eine internet verbindung hatte, ja? wenn das laptop offline gewesen wäre, dann häatte das so nicht geklappt.
<kiwi_> wegen dhcp(?)
<j0k> keine Ahnung! Aber ich werde nun nicht probehalber meine Router abschalten und dadurch mein gesamtes Heimnetzwerk lahmlegen nur um Deine merkwürdigen Wünsche nachzustellen
<kiwi_> haha
<kiwi_> hat auch keiner erwartet ;)
<j0k> meiner Meinung nach ist jedefalls Dein Denkansatz zu engstirnig
<kiwi_> verstehe nicht, was du daran so exotisch findest
<kiwi_> es geht letztlich nur um eine terminal-server verbindung über wifi
<j0k> na dann gogogo
<j0k> "nur" in Verbindung mit Netzwerk ist schon seltsam genug
<kiwi_> "nur", weil du das so exotisch findest
<kiwi_> bestimmt nur ein blödes konfigurations problem
<kiwi_> eine nacht drüber schlafen
<j0k> mit Modem einwählen wenn man nur ein LAN Gerät hat - ok - kann man wie früher™ immer noch benutzen. Zeitgemäß is anderes
<j0k> wenn ich das dann aber auch noch für andere Geräte nutzen will … 
<j0k> aber ja gut. Du willst das Internet ja gar nicht für andere Geräte freigeben ... 
<j0k> manche wollen den harten Weg um Netztechnik kennen zu lernen. OK
<kiwi_> ich verstehe deinen sarkasmus nicht
<kiwi_> ernsthaft
<kiwi_> stell dir vor du hast einen headless server
<kiwi_> intel nuc, raspberry pi whatever
<kiwi_> und du hast keine internet verbindung
<j0k> dann hängt der hinter nem Router ;-)
<kiwi_> ok, vergiss server
<kiwi_> sagen wir pc
<kiwi_> pc wie 1980
<kiwi_> nix internet
<j0k> Und ich hab selbst sogar nen Musikserver hinter nem Router (ohne Internet) der vom Handy aus dann verngesteuert werden kann
<kiwi_> einfach nur einen headless rechner
<j0k> fern sogar
<j0k> was auch immer Du unter einem "hedless rechner ohne server und internet" verstehen magst
<j0k> head
<kiwi_> headless == keine tastatur, kein display
<kiwi_> bedienung über das tablet
<kiwi_> verbindung über wifi
<kiwi_> ohne router, ohne internet verbindung
<kiwi_> z.B. für unterwegs
<kiwi_> in der pampa
<j0k> und wie soll das ohne Internet gehn?
<kiwi_> das laptop kann ein wlan netzwerk zur verfügung stellen, ohne dass es selbst mit dem internet verbunden ist
<j0k> willst Da dann eine Telfonwählverbindung nehmen?
<kiwi_> dieser punkt ist doch geklärt, oder doch nicht ;)
<j0k> ach Du nimmst Beides mit in die Pampa
<kiwi_> exakto
<kiwi_> genau so schaut es aus
<j0k> und das Modem mit dem Internet hast Du zwar fürs LAN zuhause, ist dann aber nicht dabei?
<kiwi_> wenn internet zur verfügung steht ist schön
<kiwi_> wenn nicht, ist auch egal
<kiwi_> die hauptsache, das tablet kann sich auf die headless einheit einloggen
<j0k> Ich hab selbst nen MusikPC am laufen den ich vom Handy aus dann ferngesteuert kann. Beides hängt hinter nem WLAN Router ohne Internet
<kiwi_> ja, verstehe, der router ist die zauberbox für alles
<kiwi_> wusste gar nicht, dass der auch ohne internet funktioniert
<j0k> Aber ich versteh trotzdem nicht ... Du sprichst von Laptop aber headless? Hat ein Laptop nicht immer nen Bildschirm und ne Tastatur?
<kiwi_> headless ist die große baustelle und jetzt nicht akut
<kiwi_> momentan sitze ich am laptop mit internet verbindung
<kiwi_> und will mich einfach nur mit dem verfluchten tablet auf dem besch... laptop einloggen ;)
<kiwi_> wenn der router auch ohne internet funktioniert, dann kann der router quasi dhcp ersetzen
<kiwi_> der weist dann den geräten ihre adressen zu
<kiwi_> wahrscheinlich ist das der sinn und zweck eines routers
<kiwi_> :-)
<kiwi_> das ist alles so verwirrend
<kiwi_> wahrscheinlich konnte dein samsung sich nur deshalb mit deinem laptop verbinden, weil der an einem router hing
<kiwi_> ging alles über den router
<kiwi_> war gar keine direkte verbindung zwischen handy und laptop
<j0k> ja - ein Router hat (unter anderem) einen DHCP Server am laufen
<kiwi_> ok, das erklärt einiges
<kiwi_> wenn du "router" sagst, dann meinst du bestimmt "wlan router"
<j0k> sichtbar sein sollte das WLAN aber ohne DHCP, das kommt ja erst beim Versuch zu Verbinden zum tragen
<kiwi_> ok, interessanter punkt
<j0k> wie man es heut zumeist hat, ja
<kiwi_> ich bin old school
<kiwi_> ich benutze auch noch gnome classic
<kiwi_> und habe auch nicht vor, das zu ändern
<kiwi_> ;)
<j0k> aber Du solltest Dich dringen tiefer einlesen. Vor allem, wenn Du dann eigene Wege gehen willst und nicht "wie man das heut so plug&play macht"
<kiwi_> es gibt ja zu dem thema einige anleitungen, auch bei ubuntuuser usw.
<kiwi_> ubuntuusers
<kiwi_> frage niemals leute, die einen router verwenden, wenn du nach einer lösung ohne router suchst
<kiwi_> in der welt der router, ist ein leben ohne router gar nicht vorstellbar
<kiwi_> ;-)
<kiwi_> ist gar kein richtiges leben
 * j0k hatte früher auch Modem und dahinter dann halt nen selber gebastelten Router
<kiwi_> wie würdest du in eiegen worten den unterschied zwischen"modem" und "router" ausdrücken?
<j0k> ist im Prinzip nicx anderes wie ne selber gebaute Firewall und DHCP Server
<j0k> das führt zu weit für Ubuntu Support
<kiwi_> ein router hat auch eine modem funktion, kann aber auch ohne diese auskommen
<kiwi_> ein modem macht die verbindung ins internet
<j0k> richtig
<j0k> per PPPoE
<kiwi_> ok
<j0k> Was man heute so Umgangssprachlich als Router bezeichnet ist halt zumeist "Modem, Router, Firewall. DHCP Server oft auch noch Wifi Accesspoint" in einem Gerät vereint. 
<kiwi_> ich vermute, diese router sind nix anderes als einplatinen computer (SBC) auf denen linux mit den verschiedenen diensten läuft
<kiwi_> aus jedem pc kann man einen router machen
<kiwi_> geschlechtsumwandlung
<j0k> warum liest Du Dich nicht einfach drüber ein
<j0k> ja genau
<j0k> mein fli4l Router damals™ war nichts anderes als ein PC der zum Router ausgebaut wurde (allerdings noch ohne WLAN)
<j0k> aber wir sind schon ne ganze Weile ziemlich Offtopic ;-) 
<kiwi_> der witz bei einem router ist u.a., dass man den 24h laufen lassen kann und der nicht so viel strom verbraucht
<kiwi_> ja, off topic
<kiwi_> aber sowas von
<kiwi_> ich muss jetzt auch nochmal einkaufen gehen
<kiwi_> schönen abend und schönes we noch 
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-01
<Fussel> moin
<kiwi_> j0k, hallo, wegen gestern abend ... ich habe ein ad hoc wifi netzwerk auf laptop1 aufsetzen können und mich mit laptop2 eingeloggt
<kiwi_> war ganz einfach
<kiwi_> das problem ist das android tablet
<kiwi_> android findet wohl keine ad hoc netzwerke
<apollo13> kiwi_: ich wüsste nicht dass an einem adhoc netz was anders wäre als and einem normalen netz
<kiwi_> für android schon
<apollo13> kiwi_: gerade geschaut, wenn ich am laptop nen hot spot aufmache kann android ganz normal verbinden
<apollo13> oder was verstehst du unter ad hoc netz
<apollo13> das problem was du eventuell hast ist ein ghz missmatch?
<stevieh> adhoc mode ist was anderes als hostap mode
<apollo13> ah
<apollo13> gut keine ahnung ob gnome adhoc oder hostap macht, ist nur eine option in der gui :)
<kiwi_> meine wlan adapter unterstützt keinen AP modus
<stevieh> da kann es dran liegen....
<kiwi_> ich habe jetzt alles durch
<kiwi_> nix hat geklappt
<kiwi_> aber ich habe einiges gelernt 
<kiwi_> ;)
<stevieh> was hast du denn vor? 
<stevieh> einen WLAN zugang für mehrere verteilen?
<kiwi_> mit meinem android tablet in den ubuntu laptop einloggen
<kiwi_> laptop zu laptop funktioniert
<stevieh> tja, vielleicht einfach die WLAN hw ändern?
<kiwi_> aber nur im ad hoc modus
<kiwi_> android mag kein ad hoc
<kiwi_> ja, einen wifi dongle kaufen
<kiwi_> sind ja nicht so teuer
<stevieh> oder die interne... wenn möglich
<kiwi_> von tp link gibt es einen, der kann SoftAP
<kiwi_> mal ausprobieren
<kiwi_> für 8€
<e-i-k-e> moin, ich bastel gerade mit wireguard und iptables rum: port 443 des servers bekomme ich ohne probleme durchs vpn zum server daheim geleitet. nur steht in den webserverlogs dann natürlich die IP des VPN endpunkts.
<e-i-k-e> ist die einzige alternative dazu auf dem externen server nginx aufzusetzen und dann im http header das forwarded for zu nutzen?
<e-i-k-e> hintergrund: will weg von dyndns und statische ipv4 am privatkundenanschluss gibts ja faktisch nicht
<choki> hey
<choki> :)
<choki> i <3 ubuntu!
